# Sony PS3 Discussion Thread of No Cross-Game Voice-Chat. Ever.



## Potentialflip (Dec 31, 2005)

Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread had to be split because it had over 10k posts. The first part is here.


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone played that Watchmen demo?

Game is so fun.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm having trouble managing my time with Killzone 2. I keep switching to SF 4 after like 10 minutes of it, but I love Killzone so much lol. I just want to kick ass online.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2009)

Killzone has become a meh game for me. Don't even care about it to be honest. 

And yeah i played watchmen, actually beat the whole game already  Liked it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 8, 2009)

YELlo fellas, it was a cold, windy night. and i have a question. finally i have internet at home. i cant express how i had missed PS Store. weird thing is that there's no tiny bit trace of Fallout3 in there. it's not even in all PS3 games list. what the fuck?
i'm using update version 2.60, i guess the latest one.
anyway, any ideas?


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> YELlo fellas, it was a cold, windy night. and i have a question. finally i have internet at home. i cant express how i had missed PS Store. weird thing is that there's no tiny bit trace of Fallout3 in there. it's not even in all PS3 games list. what the fuck?
> i'm using update version 2.60, i guess the latest one.
> anyway, any ideas?



Do you mean the _Fallout 3_ DLC?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 8, 2009)

that and any info on Fallout 3. usually there're kist of all PS3 games, it's not even there.
sincewe're on it, i read somewhere that there should be 3 DLCs and two of them should be out by now. why delay?


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> that and any info on Fallout 3. usually there're kist of all PS3 games, it's not even there.
> sincewe're on it, i read somewhere that there should be 3 DLCs and two of them should be out by now. why delay?



The DLC is for the 360 and PC only.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 8, 2009)

damn, would be really cool for PS3.

allright, another question i need to clarify. i got my console in the uk, now i'm in different country and trying to change my personnel info and stuff, but it's kinda locked to the UK, i mean i cant choose any other country. worst of all is that i wanna add new debit card so i can do purchases, still i cant change UK to other country for billing address and stuff. damn.


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> damn, would be really cool for PS3.
> 
> allright, another question i need to clarify. i got my console in the uk, now i'm in different country and trying to change my personnel info and stuff, but it's kinda locked to the UK, i mean i cant choose any other country. worst of all is that i wanna add new debit card so i can do purchases, still i cant change UK to other country for billing address and stuff. damn.



You can create a new profile if you want. Would that sort out your issue?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 8, 2009)

thanx man. i just googled it and found out that people mostly create a dummy account for US or UK. i guess i'm gonna keep my UK account and occasionally put some money into my UK debit card for purchases. this really suck, sony should consider other countries too, fucking assholes.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2009)

Just beat Killzone 2. I was going to get into the whole online thing. But I need a time out to refresh, I have bin playing FPS back to back for some time. 

Just got my hands on Uncharted, and then I will follow up with Little Big Planet.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2009)

*My Killzone 2 Review - *

How exactly was Sakura running to her friend when he was in such a state


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2009)

^ 

Not a bad review but I really don't get your problem with the MP. Its by far the best part of the game. Your review highlighted only the things wrong with it like matchmaking (and even those I don't consider that big a deal personally) and neglected to mention that the valor system and constant rewards that keep it all very deep and addictive. You've gotta be the only reviewer (critical or fan) that thought MP was the low point in this game. Its a wittle insane.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 10, 2009)

I know a few people that think there should be an option to prestige. Once you get to general and get the medals, there's nothing else to gain. A longer ranking system would have given the MP more longevity. I can see a large number of KZ2 players jumping to Modern Warfare 2 for good, once it's released. They'll rarely return to KZ2 because they would have been playing as generals for several months. The multiplayer is still great, but I don't think it will keep people interested for very long.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> ^
> 
> Not a bad review but I really don't get your problem with the MP. Its by far the best part of the game. Your review highlighted only the things wrong with it like matchmaking (and even those I don't consider that big a deal personally) and neglected to mention that the valor system and constant rewards that keep it all very deep and addictive. You've gotta be the only reviewer (critical or fan) that thought MP was the low point in this game. Its a wittle insane.


Except i did mention the rank system and reward system, and even said if you care for those to add a point or two to enjoyability. But as far as i stand i didn't really like the gameplay of multiplayer so getting some awards doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm having trouble deciding if I should buy a PS2 with a swap magic, or spend some more and get a 80GB PS3 :S


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2009)

you unfortunate boy, you never had a PS2?! 

If Blu-Ray isn't in the equation for you, you might as well get a PS2 for now. Practically unlimited games library, and the PS3 will get a price cut later this year; probably just after summer.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 10, 2009)

erictheking said:


> you unfortunate boy, you never had a PS2?!
> 
> If Blu-Ray isn't in the equation for you, you might as well get a PS2 for now. Practically unlimited games library, and the PS3 will get a price cut later this year; probably just after summer.



Relax, I had a PS2  Got it at release, but it broke down and died a few days before I moved out from my parents house, and now I'm thinking about getting a new one  I may get both though, the PS3 is on sale here now and a used ps2 is really cheap, so we'll see


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2009)

Liar. I see.  

I haven't played my PS2 in quite long even though I have a backlog of stuff to play. Feels wrong as I've an even bigger one to get through on the PS3.. :/


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 10, 2009)

Ps2 with swap magic would be a better choice in my opinion, you would have a huge amount of games to pick from, and could *cough*dl free games*cough*, while the ps3 will probly go down in price after a while.

If you could though, get both.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

As others have said, get the PS2 first and play all the gret games it has and also those for which there are sequels on the PS3 such as the _God of War_ games.

Even thopugh I have had a PS2 since the beginning, I am quite jealous of all the quality you will play

After playing all the best games on the PS2, wait for the PS3 price drop and buy it then. By then most of the best PS3 games will be quite cheap too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

The only quality he needs to play:

Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Onimusha
Onimusha 2
Onimusha 3
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 2 3


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The only quality he needs to play:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
> Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
> ...



Amazing games are amazing :ho


----------



## Ziko (Mar 10, 2009)

Listen guys, I HAD a ps2, so there are alot of games I've already played, however, I miss alot of them and therefore I'm considering getting a new one. As you can see in my avatar and sig I'm quite a Kingdom Hearts fan so you can probably tell that I've finished all three KH games (1, CoM, 2). I've also finished GoW 1 and 2, Shadow of Colossus and a whole lot of other games. I'm not NEW to the ps2, I'm just considering it so I can play all the games I miss, like Accel 2, KH2 and all the lovely games the PS2 has to offer 

I want a Blueray player aswell though...


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Kenny BTW metal gear 3 was called snake eater 

such a n00bish mistake


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kenny BTW metal gear 3 was called snake eater
> 
> such a n00bish mistake



Subsistence was the special edition.

such a n00bish mistake, Vault


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Except i did mention the rank system and reward system, and even said if you care for those to add a point or two to enjoyability. But as far as i stand i didn't really like the gameplay of multiplayer so getting some awards doesn't really matter to me.



My mistake then. I watched it again and noticed you saying something about it... but you said it in such a passive and "pshaa" way that it was hard to notice. 

And I still don't get what you didn't like about the gameplay.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 11, 2009)

Can't wait for details on Atelier Rorona X3


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Subsistence was the special edition.
> 
> such a n00bish mistake, Vault



Damn i totally forgot that  because i did play subsistence first D:

Im going to stay in the mountains for 3 weeks regaining my canon back


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The only quality he needs to play:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
> Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
> ...



You forgot about Disgaea, DDS, CvS2, and an asston more


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Can't wait for details on Atelier Rorona X3


What is that?


Vault said:


> Damn i totally forgot that  because i did play subsistence first D:
> 
> Im going to stay in the mountains for 3 weeks regaining my canon back




I never got to play Subsistence


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone else getting demon soul? Hope it's good. My Asian version should be here next week.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone else getting demon soul? Hope it's good. My Asian version should be here next week.



I will be. I can't wait. If I can find a reliable site I will be ordering the Asian version too.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I never got to play Subsistence



this stuff


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> this stuff



Wait, people actually give a shit about the Atelier series?

No...that can't be. People just have to be that desperate for RPGs to bring up such a mediocre, uninteresting series.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

The Atelier series looked a bit too low-level JRPG crap for me. Never bothered with them. I will keep an eye out for this though, just in case.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I will be. I can't wait. If I can find a reliable site I will be ordering the Asian version too.



Got mine off ebay, with tracking and all


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got mine off ebay, with tracking and all



I don't use ebay. Don't trust most of the asian sellers either.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol fair enough.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol fair enough.



Someone here did use a proper asian site though. I think it was Kyuubi no Youko. I may use that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Playasia.com works well too but they were sold out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> Damn i totally forgot that  because i did play subsistence first D:
> 
> Im going to stay in the mountains for 3 weeks regaining my canon back





Got all games on release


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 11, 2009)

I'mma be on this month's Qore coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

On or in?

If you are on it, you better be surrounded by shimmering lights, as well as descending from the heavens.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Chicken spam! 

*My Resident Evil 5 Review - *


----------



## Ziko (Mar 11, 2009)

I did it you guys :S Today, I bought a brand new 80GB PS3 AND a cheap used Ps2!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Good choice. Where you from?


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I did it you guys :S Today, I bought a brand new 80GB PS3 AND a cheap used Ps2!





Gray Fox said:


> Good choice. Where you from?



That doesn't sound right

---

Good choice Ziko


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

You afraid of canon rape?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I did it you guys :S Today, I bought a brand new 80GB PS3 AND a cheap used Ps2!



you should have used your great ebay skills to land a working 60 gig system


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I did it you guys :S Today, I bought a brand new 80GB PS3 AND a cheap used Ps2!


 
welcome to our community if it's your first PS3. u're now blessed with best picture quality games. enjoy it!


----------



## Ziko (Mar 12, 2009)

I know what PS3 games to get in the near future, but I'm not sure which PS2 games from the past I should get.

I have Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, God of War 1 and 2, Naruto Narutimate Accel 2 and Shadow of Colossus. I don't like turn based RPG's like Final Fantasy, they're just..to slow. I want to jump right into the action.

The only games I'm planning on getting is the Metal Gear Solid games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You afraid of canon rape?



Stay in line or else he will Burst out some interesting info, yaknow what i mean?

He knows


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2009)

10K POST WENT. BUT DOES NO-ONE CARES? :/


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Stay in line or else he will Burst out some interesting info, yaknow what i mean?
> 
> He knows


 Smooth.


erictheking said:


> 10K POST WENT. BUT DOES NO-ONE CARES? :/


It's no big deal for me to get the 10k


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

You could clearly see the bumps in my post, as I had to carve it out of bullshit and quick thinking.

A lot like how people make games on the Wii


----------



## RodMack (Mar 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I did it you guys :S Today, I bought a brand new 80GB PS3 AND a cheap used Ps2!


Welcome to the PS3 Club!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Stay in line or else he will Burst out some interesting info, yaknow what i mean?
> 
> He knows



I named you and this is how you repay me?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

The new inFamous trailer was pretty epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2009)

^Indeed, everything about that game looks nice.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2009)

Surprise hit of 09', inFamous is.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2009)

Ninja blade was for me but i wouldn't doubt Infamous wouldn't be far behind.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2009)

^ I would hope so! Ninja Blade looked awful to me... but you're not the first that said it wasn't so bad so I'll check it out when it hits the states.


----------



## Id (Mar 12, 2009)

Xbox360 Answers Killzone 2 Challenge With The CryEngine 3


This is a thought provocative article. Mostly Cryengine delivering Crysis level of graphics. Exactly what do they mean by Crysis levels? Specific setting, are placed for specific hardware configurations. Do they mean High Setting? Because that is the only real setting Crysis truly shines! At what resolution? Not 1080 that’s for sure? What would the frames per second be? It has to be at least 30 fps to enjoy a shooter, and you are asking for much at high setting. anti Aliasing,  and anti aliasing filter enabled? If so by how much?


Come on lets be real. As far as processing power. Yes I think 360 or PS3 have the processing power to match a dual core. But GPU’s and ram fall far short to make use of Crysis level graphics. No matter how sophisticated the engine turns out to be. 

Using Far Cry 2 as a standard. I expect a minor bump. Really I would rather opt out for smooth running, glitch free engine then attempting to make minor visual improvements.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2009)

@infamous
Infamous looking as good as it does should be no surprise to those who have been following it.

@Ninja Blade
I was sooo surprised that I enjoyed the demo that came out on XBLM this week.  I was totally ready to ignore that game, but I can't do that just yet ;3

@CryEngine3
Glad to hear Crytek will finally be able to get in the console market, but no it won't look as good as Crysis does on PC obviously.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2009)

Infamous looks awesome.....


----------



## Taki (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone have cod 5:

Add me:* Endustrial*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> ^ I would hope so! Ninja Blade looked awful to me... but you're not the first that said it wasn't so bad so I'll check it out when it hits the states.



Trust me check it out. I consider it on GOW1 level. And hoping Ninja blade 2 will match GOW2.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Trust me check it out. I consider it on GOW1 level. And hoping Ninja blade 2 will match GOW2.



Eh, I gave it a fair shot, but I found the barrage of QTEs annoying, and the boss battle tedious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 15, 2009)

Meh, I still want to play SF4. 

Any news of new exclusives for ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Eh, I gave it a fair shot, but I found the barrage of QTEs annoying, and the boss battle tedious.



Demo doesn't do it justice. I thought the demo was "ok" but the game "Amazing". But if you don't like QTE don't get it. For me it's a perfect QTE and easily topples GOW in action wise. Gow just wins in story and brutality for me. Both are amazing though.


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2009)

What is QTE?


----------



## Memos (Mar 15, 2009)

Segan said:


> What is QTE?



*Q*uick-*T*ime-*E*vent.

Its those moments when a button pops up on screen and you have to press or mash it to do something like pull a lever or dodge something.

God of War, Uncharted, and Heavenly Sword does it a lot.


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh.

Me likes QTE.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 15, 2009)

God of War 3, Metal Gear Solid 4 and Bluray is the only reason I got a PS3.
GOW is my favorite videogame story and I just LOVE the way they twist the greek mythology. I can't wait to see more brutal kills from Kratos and I believe the third installment will involve killing a lot of gods. I really hope Hercules is a boss, and I can already see myself getting orgasms as I fight Zeus on top of Olympus with the GODLY music we've heard in the previous games.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 15, 2009)

Shenmue had a lot of QTE


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

i started to play Fallout3 from the beginning in Hard mode, it lasted like few MQs, i got bored with the enormous number of animals. i didnt mind their toughness, but their sheer number is what got me. i switched back to normal mode.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

My first play through of Resident Evil 4 most of my deaths where QTE  oh and RE5, the fucking gator got me man


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

i havnt played RE 4 yet. is it any good? and what's the plot?


----------



## Memos (Mar 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i havnt played RE 4 yet. is it any good? and what's the plot?



It is very good. The plot is that the daughter of the US president has been kidnapped by a cult and Leon Kennedy has to go to a rural Spanish village to find her. Much madness and hijinks ensue.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

I think Re4 is better than 5 but im not saying 5 is bad its quite enjoyable. 

And the plot is to retrieve the President's daughter, lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It is very good. The plot is that the daughter of the US president has been kidnapped by a cult and Leon Kennedy has to go to a rural Spanish village to find her. Much madness and hijinks ensue.


 
i shall check out trailers then, i'm guessing there're no monsters and stuff. i usually prefer to human enemies rather than monsters or annoying zombies.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

Same monsters as RE5


----------



## Memos (Mar 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i shall check out trailers then, i'm guessing there're no monsters and stuff. i usually prefer to human enemies rather than monsters or annoying zombies.



As Vault said, most of the monsters are the same from RE5, but there are a few nice bosses in RE4.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

i never played RE series, completely new to it.

i'm thinking of buying my next game. i'm looking for a game where u can upgrade your weapons (like Ratchet and Clank). any suggestions?


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are new dont bother with 1-3 

Just play 4 and 5


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

You can upgrade in Resident veil 4  

The new system in Re5 sucks 

The Merchant was epic


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

thanx guys. 
i've seen dead space has got high review score. i'll research both games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 16, 2009)

RE5 is more of a downgrade from RE4.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

You cant deny the games graphics though, they are really amazing. The designs for non-fodder are really well made


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 16, 2009)

The graphics are decent, it has a cartoony feel to it though, and Chris's neck is huge.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> RE5 is more of a downgrade from RE4.



It's better in every way from story to graphics to environments. RE4 is still an amazing game, but 5 is better.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

Crazy i dont think so, RE4 is better imo


----------



## Akira (Mar 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> Crazy i dont think so, RE4 is better imo



Even though I agree, don't start a battle you can't win Vault...


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

I know Crazy is a hard head  im not saying his wrong thus the *imo*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Well since you said IMO i won't argue


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

You see Akira  

Its just the bosses werent as epic as there where in RE4, but i have to say my 3 fav monsters in the game are

Dr Salvador ver. 2
The Big bouncer looking shirtless dude 
The lanky tribal warriors

The level with 2 tall trial warriors still is my fav  it was so intense


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The graphics are decent, it has a cartoony feel to it though, and Chris's neck is huge.



But they gave him the falcon punch, which is the only thing that matters


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

Complete Global Saturation *annoyed sigh*


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

I feel the FFVII remake never gonna be released ...  if it does PS3 gonna own the 360 and squarenix are the new friends of microsoft .


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

^LOL no at both. It won't be released cause there not remaking it. And if they were they'd put it on the Wii or DS to actually make profit.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 17, 2009)

Higher quality Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 scan, if it hasn't been posted already.



translation:



> Some translations of the text:
> - It will be an upgraded version of Ninja Gaiden 2 (not a direct port)
> - Set to release in autumn 2009
> - The magazine will be reporting new elements in coming issues
> ...


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2009)

Fuck, yeah!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Higher quality Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 scan, if it hasn't been posted already.
> 
> 
> 
> translation:



too good to be true


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2009)

I be playing that Sigma soon


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 17, 2009)

I be never playing that Sigma soon


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^LOL no at both. It won't be released cause there not remaking it. And if they were they'd put it on the Wii or DS to actually make profit.



No way they would put FF7 on DS, square hasn't fallen that far.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> I be never playing that Sigma soon



Was the first one too hard for you  i wont lie thats probably the hardest game i have played


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No way they would put FF7 on DS, square hasn't fallen that far.


Do I need to remind you that that previous FF releases have been on GBA and DS?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Do I need to remind you that that previous FF releases have been on GBA and DS?



All those games were in 2D, this is a game that requires higher graphical power then the DS.


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> *All those games were in 2D*, this is a game that requires higher graphical power then the DS.


FF 3 and 4 would like to have a word with you...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2009)

Upgraded version instead of ports???.... sounds good .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> All those games were in 2D, this is a game that requires higher graphical power then the DS.



The FFIV remake looked better than ANYTHING you've seen in FFVII, they can most definitely remake VII on the DS.


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> FF 3 and 4 would like to have a word with you...



but then again, that is about as far as graphics on the DS will go... And putting FFVII would be more of a port then a remake, or maybe even a downgrade 

If they're gonna release it on a handheld, it'll be on the PSP...

I really hope for a PS3 remake though


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 17, 2009)

We probably won't be seeing a remake getting released till 2011 or later


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> FF 3 and 4 would like to have a word with you...



I'm talking about the original source, meaning it would be a step down to remake it on it on the DS, and instead turn into a bad port.


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm talking about the original source, meaning it would be a step down to remake it on it on the DS, and instead turn into a bad port.


Who cares, the possibility is still there.


----------



## Kri (Mar 17, 2009)

Rumor rolling around about a PS3 price cut this weekend, just before GDC.

Could make things very interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Who cares, the possibility is still there.



I care, making a FF7 spin-off on the DS would be fine, but ruining the greatest rpg ever by making a sloppy remake on the DS would make me very sour with square.

I would only trust Nomura games from then on.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 17, 2009)

Why have FFVII when you could have Parasite Eve


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm talking about the original source, meaning it would be a step down to remake it on it on the DS, and instead turn into a bad port.



FF7 was a fucking UGLY game, i'm sure it's easy enough to put on DS if DS can use the power to show off a lunch title of mario 64 which had better graphics then FF7.


----------



## Even (Mar 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I care, making a FF7 spin-off on the DS would be fine, but ruining the greatest rpg ever by making a sloppy remake on the DS would make me very sour with square.
> 
> I would only trust Nomura games from then on.



ssh, not too loud! Goofy might hear you


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2009)

Even said:


> ssh, not too loud! Goofy might hear you



*Cue Metal Gear ! symbol*

They've already ruined the legacy of FFVII thanks to the generally shit Compilation of Final Fantasy VII, Crisis Core: Gackt Edition notwithstanding. I'd prefer Square-Enix to do something new..that doesn't suck ass.

Get the fuck out of here, The Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Cue Metal Gear ! symbol*
> 
> They've already ruined the legacy of FFVII thanks to the generally shit Compilation of Final Fantasy VII, Crisis Core: Gackt Edition notwithstanding. *I'd prefer Square-Enix to do something new..that doesn't suck ass.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, The Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery*.



People always ask for something new and different and when they get it, they whine about how terrible it is.

I agree that we need new and original ideas, but I also know that what works works for a reason.

Personally, I would love a FF7 remake/port with improved graphics and mechanics.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Cue Metal Gear ! symbol*
> 
> They've already ruined the legacy of FFVII thanks to the generally shit Compilation of Final Fantasy VII, Crisis Core: Gackt Edition notwithstanding. I'd prefer Square-Enix to do something new..that doesn't suck ass.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, The Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery.



Crisis core was good. 

And i liked Infinite. Last was meh in the end but some cool ideas.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> People always ask for something new and different and when they get it, they whine about how terrible it is.



Because they aren't executed all that well. People didn't really bitch about TWEWY, and I really don't either, outside of the artwork. But I also bitch about that in some Castlevania games too, so it's not a sole hate of Nomura.

It's one thing to make something new, and it's another can of beans to make something new that is also good. Square has done the former, and next to none of the latter, outside of TWEWY out of the past few years.

I think Capcom is one of the few companies to make good games out of new ideas this generation. Dead Rising, Lost Planet, and potentially, Dark Void are all examples of this.


----------



## Id (Mar 23, 2009)

RPG’s that I would love to see on the PS3 other then Nippo I. or Squre Enix games. 

*Xenogears *- A true remake, with all the shit left out. (a guy can dream).

*Wild Arms* - Make it happen fuckers,  go creative it. I love the puzzles and soundtrack in the fist one. 

*Shadow Hearts* - Ignore the 3rd installment, but 1 and 2  left a wealth background to add on and explore. 

*Suikoden* - 1 and 2 are among the most memorable. Then it all went to hell. Its time to bring it the series back to its glory.

*Shinning Force* - this game is was fucking addictive! I want NAO!

*Valkyrie Profile* - Fast Pace action, crap load of characters. Side quest Galore. I will see you guys in Valhalla.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 23, 2009)

> Xenogears - A true remake, with all the shit left out.


What is the shit in it?

I only played a demo of that game.


----------



## Id (Mar 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What is the shit in it?
> 
> I only played a demo of that game.



Get the full game, play it, and than we speak. 

Certain Characters obtaining Omni Gears, more explanation that was left out yet written in perfect works.  Cut scenes that should have bin made playable. Etc?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 24, 2009)

Id said:


> *Valkyrie Profile* - Fast Pace action, crap load of characters. Side quest Galore. I will see you guys in Valhalla.



FUCK YES                            !


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 24, 2009)

> Certain Characters obtaining Omni Gears


That sounds awesome, even though I have no clue what it means.


----------



## Id (Mar 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> FUCK YES                            !


I need to find the versions of the PSP.



Xehanort said:


> That sounds awesome, even though I have no clue what it means.



Mechas that are aligned to the anima relics. Supposedly they become more powerful, but the real treat is when you can get them to reach infinity mode. 

Man you need snatch a copy of Xenogears, or at least get a hold of emulator and romz. Because Xenogears is possible one of thee best, rpg?s ever to come out from the PS1 era.

Hell my ranking is

Xenogears
Suikoden 2
Final Fantasy Tactics
Valkyrie Profile
Wild Arms

The rest.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2009)

I never got to play Xenogears at your house... ^^^


----------



## Id (Mar 25, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I never got to play Xenogears at your house... ^^^



Damn it I will lend you Xenogears, and a ps2! just take care of it...if I find the game. 

Its a long game though , 60 hr plus. And I dont want you to get side tracked from your training.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

> When are we getting game launching abilities for every multiplayer game in the PS3 library? Why is it that the most basic of features for both the XMB and HOME get prioritized and delivered before all the extra stuff?
> 
> 1) XMB - Voice Chat across games
> 2) XMB - Voice messaging(30 sec clip)
> ...



Source.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2009)

They better start doing some voice chat shit. I want it for future games. 

Also not to do with ps3 much but ordered myself blu ray version of FF13 with FF13 demo


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Ordered the Blu-ray version of FF13?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2009)

Fuck, i meant FF7


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4DOtCxSJvg[/YOUTUBE]

The power of Crytek comes to the PS3 and Xbox 360! Thoughts?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait until a actual game using that engine comes out before passing judgment?

That's what I'll do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> You rang?



MY HERO <3

Do you know if US PSN cards could be used to purchase foreign material? I lack a credit card ;__;

MO' FUCKIN' SUDAAAAAAAA


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4DOtCxSJvg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The power of Crytek comes to the PS3 and Xbox 360! Thoughts?



CryENGINE 3 Features in Detail
Link removed

GDC 09: Crytek Talks CryENGINE 3


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> MY HERO <3
> 
> Do you know if US PSN cards could be used to purchase foreign material? I lack a credit card ;__;
> 
> MO' FUCKIN' SUDAAAAAAAA



You won't be able to buy it either way, as it requires a legit address linked to your credit card.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2009)

Does it? I assume all you had to do was put in the code on the card when logged in, and it adds the points to it.

I know it does that with 360 cards. I'm referring to PSN cards, however.

I lack a credit card, so that one is out of the wood works.



Something like that wouldn't work anyway, even if I made a Japanese account?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 26, 2009)

great news at this end here, my second MGS4 purchase was successful (finally). the first time i played it, i found it very hard as in every single new game i tried so far. so i put the game aside and kept on playing fallout 3. last night i gave MGS4 second try (of course after god knows how much MGS4 walkthrough readings) i got hooked up and played till morning. single word - amazing! i especially enjoy long cutscenes, picture quality is terrific. i killed first big boss (octopus), i gotta say i didnt find it that hard frankly speaking and i play in solid normal?? mode.
i like how there're soo soo soooo many weapon choices, but i use only few of them. feel like missing a lot. not to mention i love drebin points system, absolutely fantastic.  
more to come later.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Does it? I assume all you had to do was put in the code on the card when logged in, and it adds the points to it.
> 
> I know it does that with 360 cards. I'm referring to PSN cards, however.
> 
> ...


The PSN cards work fine wherever you are as long as they have been bought from the region you are using it for.


Mat?icha said:


> great news at this end here, my second MGS4 purchase was successful (finally). the first time i played it, i found it very hard as in every single new game i tried so far. so i put the game aside and kept on playing fallout 3. last night i gave MGS4 second try (of course after god knows how much MGS4 walkthrough readings) i got hooked up and played till morning. single word - amazing! i especially enjoy long cutscenes, picture quality is terrific. i killed first big boss (octopus), i gotta say i didnt find it that hard frankly speaking and i play in solid normal?? mode.
> i like how there're soo soo soooo many weapon choices, but i use only few of them. feel like missing a lot. not to mention i love drebin points system, absolutely fantastic.
> more to come later.


Good to hear. Great game

I'm not surprised you are finding it easy in Solid Normal mode. Try a harder mode.

There are a lot of weapons but I usually get the auto-sniper-rifle, pimp it out and i'm pretty much set. You can use what you want anytime though which is great. In the second playthrough you get some more weapons BTW.

Enjoy the game.


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> great news at this end here, my second MGS4 purchase was successful (finally). the first time i played it, i found it very hard as in every single new game i tried so far. so i put the game aside and kept on playing fallout 3. last night i gave MGS4 second try (of course after god knows how much MGS4 walkthrough readings) i got hooked up and played till morning. single word - amazing! i especially enjoy long cutscenes, picture quality is terrific. i killed first big boss (octopus), i gotta say i didnt find it that hard frankly speaking and i play in solid normal?? mode.
> i like how there're soo soo soooo many weapon choices, but i use only few of them. feel like missing a lot. not to mention i love drebin points system, absolutely fantastic.
> more to come later.



The Gameplay elements in MGS4 really standout. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4DOtCxSJvg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The power of Crytek comes to the PS3 and Xbox 360! Thoughts?



Am I the only one that thought the Xbox 360 looked better than the PS3 in that demo?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 26, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Am I the only one that thought the Xbox 360 looked better than the PS3 in that demo?



most games that are released on both tend to look better on 360 as far as I have seen.  some of it comes down to preference though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It should work just fine.
> 
> As long as it is on the same PS3, you can switch regional ID's and the game should be on there and should work fine. The only thing is that none of the save data, including trophies, are shared between the two ID's even though theya re on the same system.
> 
> I have done this with Wipeout HD before. It was fun getting trophies again



Okay, I just wanted to make sure that if I imported the card to buy this, that it would all go smoothly.

Still hoping for a US release, just for convenience.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay, I just wanted to make sure that if I imported the card to buy this, that it would all go smoothly.
> 
> Still hoping for a US release, just for convenience.



You should wait a while. If it is on the PSN I don't think the wait will be too long. I think it will be worth it to avoid any possible problems and waste your money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I was aiming to get the stuff needed at least during the week or shortly after the game came out.

There's quite a while till the 10th anniversary of the Dreamcast, so maybe a US date will be announced


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Am I the only one that thought the Xbox 360 looked better than the PS3 in that demo?



Colors seem more vibrant.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2009)

Id said:


> Colors seem more vibrant.



Yeah, that's what I talking about. Seeing as this was just a demo, they're probably going to work out some of the kinks. Im not a tech-savy guy, but the PS3 *should* look better than Xbox 360.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 27, 2009)

well well well, did i just BEAT THE MGS4??? YES I DID
man, most annoying part was first mission on the outer heaven ship. beating big bosses wasnt that hard, i mean all of them (solid normal mode). but if i ever to play this game again, i'll still play it in normal mode
for me most enjoyale cutscene was raidan's first two appareances, screw it, actually all of them. a man couldnt be this cooler. breakdance fight is tha best.
any1 knows how to watch them again??

btw, i got EAGLE title, apparently i had lots of head shots.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 27, 2009)

first gameplay video from Uncharted 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRN8_bRCXA[/YOUTUBE]


looks great


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2009)

^Buying that shit day 1.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 27, 2009)

So many good games coming out this year...

Is MGS4 worth more of a rental or purchase?
(I can borrow it from a friend until I finish)


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Is MGS4 worth more of a rental or purchase?
> *(I can borrow it from a friend until I finish)*


Then why bother asking?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2009)

I doubt it has much replay value for those who aren't already super fans.  I can assume you aren't a super fan simply because you are asking that question.

Borrow it, beat it, and return it.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 27, 2009)

it depends if you'll get into Metal Gear online, lots of people seem to hate it but i love it personally, maybe you will too, guess you'll never know if you want to buy it until you've played it


----------



## Id (Mar 28, 2009)

You have to be shitting me…..it looks god awful good.


----------



## Even (Mar 28, 2009)

I still need to get Uncharted 1....


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2009)

I played the demo of uncharted 1 and i didn't find anything about it particularly interesting so i need to play it too if i ever get this lol...felt like a good tomb rider or something...certainly not something someone like me (turn based rpg and fighter nut) would fall head over heels for.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I played the demo of uncharted 1 and i didn't find anything about it particularly interesting so i need to play it too if i ever get this lol...felt like a good tomb rider or something...certainly not something someone like me (turn based rpg and fighter nut) would fall head over heels for.



Actual game is way better than the demo, this sort of sentiment is shared by many Uncharted players.


----------



## Memos (Mar 28, 2009)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> first gameplay video from Uncharted 2
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPRN8_bRCXA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> looks great


That looks awesome

DO WANT!!!


Ichiban-nin said:


> Actual game is way better than the demo, this sort of sentiment is shared by many Uncharted players.



^This

After I played the demo I didn't care much for the game. After a few months after release, I borrowed it from a friend and fell in love with it. The final act especially is quite brilliant.


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2009)

Top ten reasons why you should play Prototype:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2009)

^Only needed one of those reasons to buy it


----------



## Dan (Mar 28, 2009)

Along with Killzone 2 & MGS4, Uncharted is my favourite PS3 game.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my first PS3 games today, bought 3 cheap ones for the same price as 1 new one (Buy two, get one free deal).
So I got:
Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction
Heavenly Sword
Uncharted: Drakes Fortune

And my brother will give me Metal Gear Solid 4 and Naruto Ultimate Storm this weekend


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 28, 2009)

Segan said:


> Top ten reasons why you should play Prototype:



I don't need reasons, I was already hyped when I first heard about it, this and Infamous will give me the random freedom I get from GTA, but with POWERS. 



Venom said:


> Along with Killzone 2 & MGS4, Uncharted is my favourite PS3 game.



Spectutalar titles these are, espicially MGS4, last time I played it was midnight before I knew it, that to me just says, FUCKING AAAAAAAA+.



Ziko said:


> Got my first PS3 games today, bought 3 cheap ones for the same price as 1 new one (Buy two, get one free deal).
> So I got:
> Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction
> Heavenly Sword
> ...



Brilliant games, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2009)

lil advise needed. any1 knows difference between oblivion elder scroll and game of the year edition? i wanna buy this game, dunno which is which.


----------



## Memos (Mar 28, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> lil advise needed. any1 knows difference between oblivion elder scroll and game of the year edition? i wanna buy this game, dunno which is which.



Game of the Year edition has the Shivering Isles DLC on the disc. Buy that one.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Game of the Year edition has the Shivering Isles DLC on the disc. Buy that one.


 
allrighty man, here i come ebay.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone ever play getaway, I can into it because the physics system pisses me off.


----------



## Segan (Mar 29, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> allrighty man, here i come ebay.


Why ebay? That game should still be in retail...


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> Why ebay? That game should still be in retail...


 
where i live ps3 games are 3 times more expensive. so i always buy them from ebay. only downside of this is that they arrive in 2 weeks.

next month hopefully i'll go to dubai, boy am i gonna buy tons of games


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 29, 2009)

Sony promises PlayStation announcement on March 31.



> Sony has promised several gaming websites, including Kotaku, that a PlayStation-related announcement will be coming on Tuesday, March 31.
> 
> That's it. Nothing more, just that an announcement is coming. It does seem odd that Sony decided to release this info just days after the Game Developers Conference. That gives us two alternate branches of reasoning: perhaps the PR folks were afraid that the announcement would get lost in the shuffle, or perhaps it's so momentous that it can easily stand on its own.
> 
> Whatever it may be, you can be sure we'll let you know as soon as it hits. Commence hype train and inevitable disappointment... now.


.................


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2009)

Inevitable disappointment? 

WHO ARE THE XBOTS WRITING THIS


----------



## Memos (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it'll be a price cut.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 29, 2009)

RE: Announcement: Playstation *2 *price cut. Hits sub-$100 level. ($30 price cut)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a ps3 today along with the metal gear game. I've been dying to play it! That aside, I can't wait until Way of the Samurai 3 comes out. I'll also probably get FF12 when it comes out, despite not really liking rpg's anymore. Yeah. I will get it. Edit; oh. Lol. I was thinking of FF13 when I posted this. I'm not going to buy a remake of a game I already full enjoyed and completly cleared. I don't really see the point int that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Anyone ever play getaway, I can into it because the physics system pisses me off.



You get used to it  I remember how the game used to piss me off 

It has an amazing story and its quite long actually


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2009)

Vault said:


> You get used to it  I remember how the game used to piss me off
> 
> It has an amazing story and its quite long actually



Hopfully, its not a gta rip-off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2009)

I wonder, is HOME released yet since I cant find it


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder, is HOME released yet since I cant find it



I deleted that shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2009)

well i wanna try it but I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2009)

Really...

It's below the playstation store icon in the XMB.

Or am I just missing the joke here...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2009)

its not on mine and I have the latest firmware


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 30, 2009)

speaking of Home, that really is useless, another money making source for PlayStation. it's only useful if you wanna get update on PS3 goods. i guess i'll delete it too, wastes memory space.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Hopfully, its not a gta rip-off.



Its not

If you wanna heal you stand next to a wall :rofl dont get hit by a car that equals death :rofl


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Did anyone else get a mail on PS3 by "Update_Mail"?

It asks for my birth date, e-mail address and password. It also mentions that they have to confirm it for an update on the 7th of April.

How legit is this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Did anyone else get a mail on PS3 by "Update_Mail"?
> 
> It asks for my birth date, e-mail address and password. It also mentions that they have to confirm it for an update on the 7th of April.
> 
> How legit is this?



Lol bogus.

In ur email, phising ur accounts.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly, doesn't it say somewhere that they won't ask for passwords?

DELETED CUNTFACE


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

Just incase some of you ps fans didn't get to play riddick on xbox, it's a kickass game so don't miss it getting release on ps3. The demo doesn't do it justice, it's a great game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just incase some of you ps fans didn't get to play riddick on xbox, it's a kickass game so don't miss it getting release on ps3. The demo doesn't do it justice, it's a great game.


How much gameplay time does the Dark Athena section(or whatever it's called) add?

I really enjoyed the version on the xbox, but unless that section is rather meaty, I don't see a reason to revisit it anytime soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear 6-8 hours. I'm still playing butchers bay though, looks great now. Also multiplayer might be fun once people actually own the game besides me


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I hear 6-8 hours. I'm still playing butchers bay though, looks great now. Also multiplayer might be fun once people actually own the game besides me



That's not a bad amount...though multi doesn't factor much into it. I already have *the* multiplayer game for both consoles, and I'll think they will last me until MW2 comes out.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2009)

So, what's the announcement Sony spoke of?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2009)

What manga is that Segan? :S


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What manga is that Segan? :S


First you never heard of Fallout before, and now this? Tsk, tsk...

It's Berserk by Kentaro Miura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2009)

Oo I heard of Beserk, my friend likes it, never read or watched it yet though.

 Don't like Fallout.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 31, 2009)

if your talkin about fallout 3, it's one of the greatest.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> if your talkin about fallout 3, it's one of the greatest.



Average.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 31, 2009)

i have never seen a massive game like this before, i'm playing it for the second time currently, the more places i explore the more i love it. 
anyway, i wont argue. i choose to love this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i have never seen a massive game like this before, i'm playing it for the second time currently, the more places i explore the more i love it.
> anyway, i wont argue. i choose to love this game.



Don't worry, things Xehanort says are amazing to most and most times just make us say "What the fuck?" 

Xehanort - Watch berserk or read the manga, it's one of the best.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone's ever gonna watch Berserk, do it before reading the manga. And when you start reading:

*FUCKING START FROM CHAPTER ONE. DO NOT SKIP ANYTHING, EVEN IF THE ANIME ALREADY COVERED THE PART.*

Once you follow this advice, it will be easy to understand. And if you plan on reading the manga first before watching the anime, don't bother with the anime. Most will tell you, it's garbage compared to the manga-counterpart.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 31, 2009)

Segan said:


> If anyone's ever gonna watch Berserk, do it before reading the manga. And when you start reading:
> 
> *FUCKING START FROM CHAPTER ONE. DO NOT SKIP ANYTHING, EVEN IF THE ANIME ALREADY COVERED THE PART.*
> 
> Once you follow this advice, it will be easy to understand. And if you plan on reading the manga first before watching the anime, don't bother with the anime. Most will tell you, it's garbage compared to the manga-counterpart.


 
a lil off topic.
i would almost advise the same. i tried watch anime after reading manga, it really felt like shit compared to manga. 
my most favorite manga is Naruto, but i say BERSERK IS THE BEST MANGA EVER. none of the other mangas can be compared to it.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 31, 2009)

I gave up on the manga around Volume 33. It's getting boring, Gatsu didn't kill any of the God's had yet..meh


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

Segan said:


> If anyone's ever gonna watch Berserk, do it before reading the manga. And when you start reading:
> 
> *FUCKING START FROM CHAPTER ONE. DO NOT SKIP ANYTHING, EVEN IF THE ANIME ALREADY COVERED THE PART.*
> 
> Once you follow this advice, it will be easy to understand. And if you plan on reading the manga first before watching the anime, don't bother with the anime. Most will tell you, it's garbage compared to the manga-counterpart.



agreed. I did that  First, I thought the anime was amazing, then I read the manga, and it was even more amazing 
Seriously one of the best mangas out there


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2009)

I concur with them, read it for it'll be the best decision of your life. Otherwise you're a Jew


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I concur with them, read it for it'll be the best decision of your life. *Otherwise you're a Jew *


I take it, that's supposed to be a negative statement?


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol @Sony announcement. A PS2 price cut.

Wow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> interesting



And? Statements like that mean nothing. How well and efficiently they're using that "nearly 100%" is way more important than some meaningless number.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Don't worry, things Xehanort says are amazing to most and most times just make us say "What the fuck?"



I just say what is on my mind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2009)

_He went on to say that the game will make use of all the PS3's hardware power much like Final Fantasy VII and Final Fantasy X made use of the PlayStation and the PlayStation 2_

Yet..there are games that use the hardware far better, release shortly after those games


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad I am not the only buying into the Square Enix bullshit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Akira (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy crap MB, I didn't realise you actually _drew_ the Azure Palace before making it!?

Epic stuff indeed, new level looks awesome too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2009)

nice MB or I should call you DD now that I know your real name.


Also I hope you got some special "showings" or at least a date after the video


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh thats MB in real life? 

Makes me kind of wish I didn't sell Little Big Average. 

Wish I had a cool last name like Dino.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

Segan said:


> Lol @Sony announcement. A PS2 price cut.
> 
> Wow.



Seriously? A PS2 price cut?       Doesn't liek everyone have one? I was expecting either a PS3 price cut, or new firmware announcement, damn, seems to Sony is keeping mum until E3. 



Even said:


> interesting



Typical developer talk, WE HAVE USED ALL OF THIS CONSUL POWER. Months later, a game comes out surpassing it.  PS2 is an example, the last few years was just astounding. God of War just felt like a next-gen game at the time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

PS3 doesn't need a price cut, it's worth the money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 1, 2009)

MB be bawlin' 

That clip should have used the BALLLLIN' song, but I assume that was probably due to licensing issues.

I was also expecting an MTV Cribs-like tour of the shack of OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 2, 2009)

fallout3 is awesome. i just finished collecting all the bobbleheads and added two more unique weapons to my armory, Victory rifle and Experimental MIRV fatman. 
next i'll try to get more trofies and custom made/unique weapons.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also I hope you got some special "showings" or at least a date after the video



*Link*

We had Pinkberry afterwards. 



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> I was also expecting an MTV Cribs-like tour of the shack of OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.


Shit, they took enough clips of my place to do so.  But on the serious tip, the bigwigs wanted everything to be straight up Sony so that's why the blocked out the SF poster in the back and other random stuff.  



> Seriously? A PS2 price cut? Doesn't liek everyone have one? I was expecting either a PS3 price cut, or new firmware announcement, damn, seems to Sony is keeping mum until E3.



Firmware 2.70 update =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Link*
> 
> We had Pinkberry afterwards.



Congratz man!  I know you had good soft skills. They get you far in life


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2009)

Text chat, I look forward to doing it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Shit, they took enough clips of my place to do so.  But on the serious tip, the bigwigs wanted everything to be straight up Sony so that's why the blocked out the SF poster in the back and other random stuff.



Did they also tell you to laugh at her..."jokes," or were those just pity laughs?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 2, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Text chat, I look forward to doing it.



Audio chat was shown in the video


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Link*



WHY DOES SHE SOUND LIKE A MONSTER?

MONSTEROUS PRIME.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

:shock          Seriously though, 2.70 is lame.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

its not cummin :ho


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

It should come  It's HD format.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Soooo ? popular format nonetheless.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

GO SONY, HEED OUR CALL!


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wireless is unstable >_>



Wireless sucks major balls. Unless the PS3 is right nest the the damn router


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

And even then it's unstable


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

Sony better give me my Cross game chat soon or my b1tch slap hand is coming out....


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

.... Just use skype on your computer instead, I do that.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> .... Just use skype on your computer instead, I do that.



Not everyone has computer next to the system. Cross chat is so needed.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Meh, not for me, but I don't deny it'd be a good function.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Didn't they just give us cross chat? Or is that only if you are playing the same game?


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

It's text based chat with only like short messages.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2009)

God I suck at mega man anniversity.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 2, 2009)

Dunno, I updated and I found an audio chat function


----------



## speedstar (Apr 2, 2009)

Infamous or Prototype, guys and gals?

I'm personally planning to get both. What about you?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 2, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Infamous or Prototype, guys and gals?
> 
> I'm personally planning to get both. What about you?



I'm getting Infamous, though Prototype looks cool to.


----------



## Id (Apr 3, 2009)

Q. After working on the 360 hardware can killzone 2 be done on that platform?

Oh yeah, Killzone 2 could totally be done on 360 if Guerilla wanted to. The tech is there, if the team and the publishers were motivated, they could do it, just like Halo could come to PS3 if MS didn’t own it. It really comes down to console exclusivity. The tech differences between the PS3 and the 360 aren’t all that much; it’s really about the delivery of content.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> God I suck at mega man anniversity.


Really? I breeze through Megaman games.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Infamous or Prototype, guys and gals?
> 
> I'm personally planning to get both. What about you?



Buying both right away.


----------



## Id (Apr 3, 2009)

Prototype seems to be like mind kind of game. Just mindless destruction.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Infamous or Prototype, guys and gals?
> 
> I'm personally planning to get both. What about you?



Considering how I'm still mixing them up...


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2009)

I  don't get the bitching the ps3 orange box, it has slightly longer load times,so what?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 4, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Infamous or Prototype, guys and gals?
> 
> I'm personally planning to get both. What about you?


They both look more than worth playing, but I would say Infamous over Prototype if you can't have both immediately.  I can already see a number of issues I could have with both of them though.


Id said:


> Q. After working on the 360 hardware can killzone 2 be done on that platform?
> 
> Oh yeah, Killzone 2 could totally be done on 360 if Guerilla wanted to. The tech is there, if the team and the publishers were motivated, they could do it, just like Halo could come to PS3 if MS didn’t own it. It really comes down to console exclusivity. The tech differences between the PS3 and the 360 aren’t all that much; it’s really about the delivery of content.


This piece of knowledge _should_ more obvious to most gamers, but many people still seem to believe there are serious differences between the PS3 and 360 hardware capabilities.



The Cheat said:


> I  don't get the bitching the ps3 orange box, it has slightly longer load times,so what?


It's supposed to have minor framerate issues as well.  Since Valve doesn't support that version, that should also mean that the online is as shitty as the 360 version was at launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2009)

*My Riddick Review - *

Cancion T.T


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2009)

*My Godfather 2 review - *

Film in 2010


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2009)

Id said:


> Wireless sucks major balls. Unless the PS3 is right nest the the damn router



My wireless works perfectly


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Crazymtf shooting out reviews at 90 mph!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 8, 2009)

> It's supposed to have minor framerate issues as well. Since Valve doesn't support that version, that should also mean that the online is as shitty as the 360 version was at launch


I don't give a shit about minor issues, reminds of that 1up review that called the ps3 version unplayable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

At least it isn't as bad as Fallout 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm...I start playing Valkyria Chronicles and Sega announces DLC? 

Better be free, fuckers. Considering it's two extra missions and a harder difficulty.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmm...I start playing Valkyria Chronicles and Sega announces DLC?
> 
> Better be free, fuckers. Considering it's two extra missions and a harder difficulty.



*puts on potential rage list*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm? Rage at the content being $5 a piece, or my desires for wanting it to be free?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2009)

15$ for all of it is quite reasonable.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmm? Rage at the content being $5 a piece, or my desires for wanting it to be free?



The former


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

$15 for only two missions? That isn't reasonable. O.o


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 9, 2009)

has any1 here uses walkthroughs when you play a new game?
i do it myself not to miss important items and stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> $15 for only two missions? That isn't reasonable. O.o



Technically $10 for two missions, and $5 for a harder mode to the game.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Technically $10 for two missions, and *$5 for a harder mode to the game.*



Such bullshit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2009)

yes it is considering the size of the file is 1.8 meg. Makes me believe that most of the stuff was already in the game already.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yes it is considering the size of the file is 1.8 meg. Makes me believe that most of the stuff was already in the game already.



It probably is, seeing the way most Japanese companies work with DLC. With Namco probably being the largest offender.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2009)

hey! paying for more gold or levels  is awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Enjoy paying triple the amount (and thensome) of a 360 game just to have all of the DLC for Ace Combat.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 9, 2009)

I only use walkthroughs when I'm stuck. Or after I finish a level to see if I miss something. I only use walkthroughs on RPGs usually though


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

Must come to US psn.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Id (Apr 10, 2009)

I still own my copy....3 fucking CD disc swap.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Same~~~

I love the disc swap <3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 10, 2009)

Id said:


> I still own my copy....3 fucking CD disc swap.



I traded mine


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

^
Fail, you do realize that I can actually sell my game for like 2 times what I payed for it today ? XDDDD

*Actually did that with his other copy of FFVII*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Fail, you do realize that I can actually sell my game for like 2 times what I payed for it today ? XDDDD
> 
> *Actually did that with his other copy of FFVII*



Yeah, unfortunately. At least I got the PS1 version of FFIV, Chrono Cross and CT out of it


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Not a fan of any of those games... except CT.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Fail, you do realize that I can actually sell my game for like 2 times what I payed for it today ? XDDDD
> 
> *Actually did that with his other copy of FFVII*



No you cannot unless you find some die hard collector for the Original discs (not the greatest hits ones). With the release of this game digitally, the overall value of the game drops.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder, can I use my macbook pro as a screen for my PS3? since I lack a tv for my PS3


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 15, 2009)

does your macbook have an hdmi port..?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2009)

ofcourse not, but i already got a no from the tech department

this sucks monkey balls


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 16, 2009)

Bah, my Cloud Black Triple comes in tomorrow.  I want nao.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

The great thing about going to college and going to grad school = great job which ='s a room like Donkey shows.

this song is for you DS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxShWZezCxE[/YOUTUBE] 

(your the guy singing it)


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 16, 2009)

wait wait, there's actually an entire thread on "just" the possibility of there being a final fantasy VII on the ps3? with 514 pages????


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> wait wait, there's actually an entire thread on "just" the possibility of there being a final fantasy VII on the ps3? with 514 pages????



LOL, its pretty much just used as a PS3 discussion thread at this point. 

In fact, can we get a mod to change the title? Its very misleading.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 16, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> In fact, can we get a mod to change the title? Its very misleading.



No.  That's the whole point. 

And no to that song, SSJ. 

I prefer...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

OO come on DS its still has a interesting beat! and nice song! :0 I'm drinking some JACK right now! ahh the goodness. MAybe I should not post anymore! I feel it taking over me 0_09


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm getting a bit tired of the fps hating, yes there are too many, but its getting really elitist.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

^Random? FPS hating? Wrong thread


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been replaying resistance 1 lately, the seires has a weak main story but really interesting backstory. In fact my favorite feature is the intel documents.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

Story aint bad in resistance, actually enjoy it and it's characters compared to most shooters.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda like the whole concept of the plot of the series.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone tried White Knight Story?

What is it like?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of the fps hating, yes there are too many, but its getting really elitist.



QFT and repped.

Agree with the Resistance comments too. The narratives are usually very weak, but the mythos behind the series is really good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

That's because FPS are usually one and the same thing. You run, take cover, and shoot. I admit I did like Killzone 2 though, the story pulled it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Anyone tried White Knight Story?
> 
> What is it like?



Friend has it, says it's fun but probably better if he understood the story. He hasn't tried online yet.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> That's because FPS are usually one and the same thing. You run, take cover, and shoot. I admit I did like Killzone 2 though, the story pulled it up.



All video genres are usually the samr from a viewpoint.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone played

Warhawk
Siren: The Blood Curse

They had good reviews so i am wondering what you guys think

Also, i am wondering if Mirrors Edge is better on PS3 than on PC


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

*Whoring my review - Siren*

Link removed


----------



## Athrum (Apr 19, 2009)

Siren is pretty good. It was made by the old team silent. Too bad it's so short


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, what did I get for lunch today?





BTW, it's fucking hot in So Cal today... 100 degrees.  And yes, Siren is some scary shit.  Great game that really puts fear into you.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2009)

^Where did you get that? how much?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2009)

JapanVideoGames.  It's down the street from my hospital.  As for the price, let's just say I got hooked up. 

I think they sell it for $700 though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> JapanVideoGames.  It's down the street from my hospital.  As for the price, let's just say I got hooked up.
> 
> I think they sell it for $700 though.



All that money that could have gone towards  those people living in tents in CA because of being laid off!


na just messing with ya Dshow : Nice looking system


----------



## Hentai (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> JapanVideoGames.  It's down the street from my hospital.  As for the price, let's just say I got hooked up.
> 
> I think they sell it for $700 though.



How about some unboxed pics?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm.. I have a bad case of the YLOD. That system looks very very delicious..


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 21, 2009)

Too bad it doesnt have BC like 60GB.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

> Crazy Diet list by AOL



Vagrant Story, Xenogears, Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross please.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> How about some unboxed pics?




*Spoiler*: _fair enough..._ 







And for the family portrait...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _fair enough..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.O those must be some good drugs you're selling..... to be rolling in that kind of spare cash


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Vagrant Story, Xenogears, Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross please.



Along with Parasite Eve 1 & 2, Persona 2, RE2, and Tenchu 2


----------



## Memos (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope those PSN games come to Europe too


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

oh DS you're such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ziko (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about spending some cash and grab a copy of Disgaea 3 and Valkyria Chronicles. I hear Valkyria is great, and I loved Disgaea 1 so I feel I should check them out.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

I like how he bought a new PS3 for the luls when I felt so fucking broke after getting the MGS4 bundle.


----------



## Id (Apr 29, 2009)

Bring all the hard to find J-RPG's from the PS1 era.


Anyhow thoughts on MAG.

Games looks damn good for a 250 plus player. I hope it runs smooth, with minimal lag.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4fBvJcX-lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2009)

so no new yet on haxed PS3s?


----------



## Id (Apr 29, 2009)

PS3 bin haxed?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 30, 2009)

i hope they do hax it, games are very expensive.
anyway, after gettin BB emblem on MGS4 i desided to play little big planet. well, after reading few reviews and seeing how popular this game is i really really had high expectection of this game. damn, i couldnt get into this game, controling sackboy what got me in the end, it's so annoying to move sackboy around, get him behind objects. anyway, i desided to leave it at that and move on to Oblivion so far i'm very enjoying it, had difficulty using magis but i got it and life is good again excellent game, very similar to fallout3 (same companies).


----------



## blah604 (May 1, 2009)

the 1st gen ps3 have 3 sltos and i know one is SD whats the other 2 for? and where do i place my ps2 memory card, since i jsut got it off of my friend.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 1, 2009)

blah604 said:


> the 1st gen ps3 have 3 sltos and i know one is SD whats the other 2 for? and where do i place my ps2 memory card, since i jsut got it off of my friend.


The other two are for different kinds of memory cards, and you need a adapter if you want to use your memory card.


----------



## blah604 (May 1, 2009)

i see, and how much is the adapter? 

ps; what good games do you guys recommend? 

probably getting nhl 09, socom(because of the free headset +$20 off from eb games)


----------



## cubano2919 (May 2, 2009)

the last game i got was HAWX, it is awful unrealistic....


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2009)

_Interesting news._ 

*Ghostbusters: The Video Game, once scheduled for a multi-platform release, has been announced as a timed exclusive for the PS3/PS2.* No word on when the 360 version is to be released. 

Not gonna buy it or anything, but for a movie licensed game it actually looks quite solid. Great graphics, co-op options, voice acting from original cast, game script written by Dan Akroyd


----------



## Mat?icha (May 6, 2009)

weird thing happened. the ebay seller who i bouught oblivion game sent me another new sealed oblivion game just because i had left neutral feedback (game arrived in a month). after revise feedback request i left positive feedback. 
meantime, i'm soooooooooo into the game, cant get enough of it. last night finished shivering isle chapter completely, got plenty, plenty magical/very useful stuff. 
now trying my best to increase my base magica, it gets drained with few shots.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to get a PS3 in like a month or 2 sadly I will have to keep my PS2 as it will be the 80 gig version.

Finally.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2009)

For how much? Surely a price-cut is on for this year, there's no rush in getting one now unless you want it for Blu-rays, imo.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2009)

In the uk it's about £300 with two games. I kinda need to get it before I go to university as regardless of price cut I will not have the money for it past September. I'm the kind of person that can make do without money but if it's there I'm going to spend it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2009)

Fair enough. I just checked & Amazon have that offer, with a free HDMI cable thrown in (not a big selection of games, but some good ones in there). 

Man is tasered three times and is unaffected only to be shot by Police...


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2009)

> Fair enough. I just checked & Amazon have that offer, with a free HDMI cable thrown in (not a big selection of games, but some good ones in there).
> 
> Source



Thanks, though I will probably buy it in a store. Not fussed about the HDMI cable as I don't have a HD tv though I will get one soon as they are pretty cheap now and take up less room.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 6, 2009)

Same here we didn't need the HDMI at all... I wish I had more games for my PS3 I only have... two  God I need more than that


----------



## Mat?icha (May 10, 2009)

this thread is living it's slow days.
anywho, still playing oblivion and totally in love with it. would be nice if there wernt any bugs. in goty edition there's no cure for vampirism. i somehow got this virus and i cant cure it. it's so annoying that i have to sneak into houses after midnight to suck on some lizard necks. other than this it's great, i've got quiet some nice weapon collection as well as armor. aiming for glass armor at the moment. 

peace out.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

We are too busy playing PS3

Well I am, bought Lost Planet and Quantum Solace for $10 a piece. Bourne Supremacy and Soul Caliber was sold out when I got to best buy.


----------



## Tehmk (May 11, 2009)

UFC and Infamous are both on my list this month.  Can't wait.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

Infamos demo any good?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

I didn't know it was out. Hope it turns out good, don't think I've bought a 2009 game yet.


----------



## Tehmk (May 11, 2009)

Infamous demo? Haven't seen it, isn't it coming late may?


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Infamous demo? Haven't seen it, isn't coming late may?



I think so. lemme check.


----------



## Shintiko (May 11, 2009)

It's available in the US to those who pre-ordered from Best Buy.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

May 21 for demo for everyone. And yeah best buy pre-orders get it now. But bestbuy sucks so fuck that


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2009)

Got Demons Souls today.  This game is fucking wicked.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

Think I might end up getting that game actually, but is there no release date for the EU?


----------



## Random Member (May 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Think I might end up getting that game actually, but is there no release date for the EU?



None announced so far. However, everything in the Chinese version seems to be in English including voice acting except for the manual.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

*
My Gaming Set up.
*
Screen: 28 Inch Hannspree PC Monitor (via HDMI)
Sound : Logitech Z 5500 PC Speakers (via TOSLINK)
​

Future set up: replacing my small HP montior for the Hanspree. And buy a Vizio 37 inch screen for the NES, PS3, PS2, Game Cube, and Turbo Duo. Oh and a click bed (simplified sofa/bed). 

Fuck Yea!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2009)

I wish I had the model of ps3 that could open in the front.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I wish I had the model of ps3 that could open in the front.



MGS 4/PS3 boundle. Fuck Yea


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

ID  I have those speakers and a word of advice. Put the center speaker in front of the TV (Monitor). Setup is key and the fact the center speaker is the only one that outputs any voice stuff (which is odd but the speaker system is still great. Especially playing stuff in DTS).


@AS

should have gotten the 60 gig


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

I am disappointed by the fact, that Z-5500 produces vary low ambient noises.  I want to hear the birds chirp, and the bees buz damn it


Love this PC monitor, look at the picture quality

Eye Candy Galore.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2009)

Not necessarily the right thread... but I do see a Triple. 

BTW, wipe that shit off.  

I should post my dual Triple setups...


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

I cant find that gaming set up thread. Hell it should be stickied.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2009)

A quick search of the word "setup" on advanced search gave me this result.

963ab 

And I wouldn't sticky it because it doesn't get enough activity to do so.  Plus there are more than enough stickies right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

Id said:


> I am disappointed by the fact, that Z-5500 produces vary low ambient noises.  I want to hear the birds chirp, and the bees buz damn it



They are all mid range speakers which is most likely why. However, when I watch Transporter 3 on blu ray in DTS they are amazing! I been thinking of taking the speakers and just getting a receiver.  However, they are pretty good for gaming and all.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Not necessarily the right thread... but I do see a Triple.
> 
> BTW, wipe that shit off.
> 
> I should post my dual Triple setups...



Maybe SS3   Goku can link the gaming setup in the directory?



Just watch, in that tiny room there is a fireplace. When I buy my next TV Screen. I am going to hang it above it. 

Plus hook up the rest of my systems.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They are all mid range speakers which is most likely why. However, when I watch Transporter 3 on blu ray in DTS they are amazing! I been thinking of taking the speakers and just getting a receiver.  However, they are pretty good for gaming and all.



I love bringing in friends and family into my room. And be like oh, I just bought some speakers. 

And immediately place the God Of War 3 trailer. Jesus Christ talk about loud! made my younger cousin cry.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

Psp + PS3 = Win.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

^Got double that in every section


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2009)

But then again you have a shit60 so you automatically lose


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> But then again you have a shit60 so you automatically lose



You's be trollin 

You only lose if you have Wii Fit


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2009)

C'mon guys, you gotta do better than that.



Then again, working for Sony would be really take the cake...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

You need a theme song, DS.

I nominate this <3


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Got double that in every section


I has high deff tv and sound


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> C'mon guys, you gotta do better than that.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Meet lil Id, gaming prodigy. Money cant buy that. (playing little big planet).


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You need a theme song, DS.
> 
> I nominate this <3


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2009)

Id said:


> I has high deff tv and sound


Me too.


Goofy Titan said:


> You only lose if you have Wii Fit



>_>


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Meet lil Id, gaming prodigy. Money cant buy that. (playing little big planet).



Neither would working for SCE...   But it looks like the boy and I have similar tastes.  He will grow up to be ballin.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> LOL!  That is pretty intense, like me.



That is why it's perfect! 



Vonocourt said:


> >_>



Fine..you only lose if you own both Wii Fit and Wii Music*

*Ravi Drums is excused for meeting this criteria.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

On just hardware. 
2008
Monitor - $600
Speakers - $285
PS3 - $500
PSP - $200


I am surprised I spent as much as I did on the few games I own.


----------



## Gene (May 14, 2009)

The PSN game Rag Doll Kung Fu is out for _free_ at the PSN Store courtesy of Sprint. Offer ends May 21st. You'll need a US account btw. 

Video~ The Pope Calls for Palestinian Homeland


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

Hey, free shit! 

I bet it wasn't worth money


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> But then again you have a shit60 so you automatically lose



Sucking the dick of a company would be the automatic lose, and you my friend are the winner there 



Id said:


> I has high deff tv and sound



So do I. Well not sound but i got two pstripes, 2 psps, and something like 15 ps3 games, probably more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

your missing out the hi def sound is what makes the difference.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Not really, i usually have my ipod/on the phone/friend over talking to him to take notice to sound. But i can see it being important to most.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

When you experience it then you can say not really. I used to say the same thing until I heard the glories of uncompressed sound through 7.1 and DTS through 5.1. not noticing is like going to the movies with ear plugs in. But if you are just listening to music all the time anyways then it means nothing to you but it does mean you are missing out.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

My uncle has a nice set-up and no doubt it's nice, and if i had a bigger room and extra cash I'd defiantly buy it. Shit i need new speakers for my computer *Ones i have suck* but for now I'll just have to stick to that normal sounding gunshooting  But one day i will experience it all, one day...hopefully...if i don't die.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

Super sound sets don't bother me. As long as I can hear it.

Sooo..my shitty Samsung speakers that came with the TV get the job done.


----------



## Furious George (May 14, 2009)

No Hid-def sound for me. My PS3 made me buy an HDTV so I can "get the most out of it" and, dogonnit, technology isn't getting any more of my money.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

If you bothered in getting a PS3 and a T.V. for the high deff. I suggest you look into sound. Z-5500 for example only costs $280, and delivers 5.1 digital sound. 

I mean it really sets the mood, cant live with out it now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2009)

Can I get a refund on Rag Doll Kung Fu?


----------



## Id (May 15, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Can I get a refund on Rag Doll Kung Fu?



Its free >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2009)

Id said:


> If you bothered in getting a PS3 and a T.V. for the high deff. I suggest you look into sound. Z-5500 for example only costs $280, and delivers 5.1 digital sound.
> 
> I mean it really sets the mood, cant live with out it now.



Well at some places you can get them for 250 and under. They also do DTS 94/64 as well which is better than DD.  Still a great quality system for the price thats for sure.


----------



## Id (May 15, 2009)

Tiger Direct Store, is like 15 minutes away from my house 

But yeah, I guess when members think super sound system. They think expensive speakers and receiver.  Well you have options, other then the Z-5500. Various home theater in a box for a decent price. I recommend you look into it.

Not only will you be gaming, but listing to music, and watching movies in HD. A mini home theater, you will love it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2009)

Id said:


> Its free >_>



I know, I still want a refund.


----------



## Gene (May 15, 2009)

Only complaint is no online. Seriously, what the hell? I have only one controller. ;_;


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2009)

The game's surprisingly decent


----------



## Id (May 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2
LOL


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 16, 2009)

Man, that Ragdoll game looks bad. The Sixaxis function is such an unnecessary evil.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2009)

What the FUCK is this NAT type 3 bullshit I'm keep getting whenever I'm connected to psn?


----------



## K-deps (May 17, 2009)

What does the normal 80 gig PS3 come with?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2009)

I got Ragdoll Kung Fu and Bionic Commando Rearmed.


----------



## K-deps (May 18, 2009)

Does PS3 come with a headset/mic?


----------



## Taki (May 18, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Does PS3 come with a headset/mic?



Nope.

(filler)


----------



## K-deps (May 18, 2009)

Damn where can I find a cheap headset?


----------



## Prince Leon (May 18, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Damn where can I find a cheap headset?



If Hinata decided to give up on Naruto?

If Hinata decided to give up on Naruto?

I have the official headset (first link) and it is *awesome*.


----------



## Akira (May 19, 2009)

Fallout 3 DLC no longer exclusive

Honestly, is anyone surprised?


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> No Hid-def sound for me. My PS3 made me buy an HDTV so I can "get the most out of it" and, dogonnit, technology isn't getting any more of my money.



In Importance:

Video/Graphics/Resolution >>>>> Sound


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> In Importance:
> 
> Video/Graphics/Resolution >>>>> Sound



Really now? how about this, why would you watch a blu ray movie without a good sound system? Lets be honest hear the "visuals" mean jack to many people. Its the sound the grabs you in.

Now for games? HD TV does  a-lot in that sense but go play COD4 with a mono connection and come back and say sound is way below them. 

I can see how sound is not that important to a-lot of people in terms of games but for blu ray purposes it is.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2009)

Blu ray i like for the picture quality then the sound. Then again it matters which movie. Watching something like "Behind enemy lines" with surround sound blew me away. But something like departed, meh not a big difference.


----------



## Id (May 19, 2009)

*Black Hawk Down *in Surround Sound is fucking


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2009)

^Right? Holy fuck man shit was like I was there. Amazing sound.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Playing Resistance 2 or MGS4 in a uncompressed or DTS sound environment really puts you in their with the game. 

Did any of you watch Transporter 3 or the new bond movie on blu ray? those sound amazing as well.  Half the time I thought my bathroom was getting blown up lol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2009)

Nope, since I hate transporter but name some more really good movies for sound. Because my friend got a surround sound and Ima bring some blu ray's down there so name em please. More sounds amazement the better.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Really now? how about this, why would you watch a blu ray movie without a good sound system? Lets be honest hear the "visuals" mean jack to many people. Its the sound the grabs you in.
> 
> Now for games? HD TV does  a-lot in that sense but go play COD4 with a mono connection and come back and say sound is way below them.
> 
> I can see how sound is not that important to a-lot of people in terms of games but for blu ray purposes it is.



Because i dont care if i can hear the bird over me, or behind me or whatever. I want to see good effects.

I am a Visual person not a Acoustical.

My Opinion is: Good Sound can be great, but can be left alone if you can have good Visuals instead.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 19, 2009)

guys, i need some game recommendations, lots of them actually.
i'm going to dubai (hopefully) this week, so i plan to buy lots of ps3 games, i hear they are very cheap there.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Now for games? HD TV does  a-lot in that sense but go play COD4 with a mono connection and come back and say sound is way below them.



Yeah, sound is very important for FPS'. Being able to tell which direction enemies are coming from (or sound-whoring as it's called), gives you a big advantage. I would get a surround sound system, but I mainly play games at night and I wouldn't be able to use it then. I'm probably going to buy a 5.1 surround sound gaming headset and mixamp.



crazymtf said:


> Nope, since I hate transporter but name some more really good movies for sound. Because my friend got a surround sound and Ima bring some blu ray's down there so name em please. More sounds amazement the better.



Transformers is a good movie for sound.


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> guys, i need some game recommendations, lots of them actually.
> i'm going to dubai (hopefully) this week, so i plan to buy lots of ps3 games, i hear they are very cheap there.


Metal Gear Solid 4
Uncharted
Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## K-deps (May 19, 2009)

Does the PS3 have a party/chat system like the 360?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, since I hate transporter but name some more really good movies for sound. Because my friend got a surround sound and Ima bring some blu ray's down there so name em please. More sounds amazement the better.


Children of Men had a awesome DD+ track back on the HD-DVD, doubt the DTS-HD MA track will dissapoint on the BD comign out soon.

The Dark Knight is a obvious mention, though make sure to crank the TrueHD track up a little higher than usual.

Also The Orphanage had a great track, albeit a bit subtle compared to what most people think of for surround sound.


----------



## Freija (May 19, 2009)

If I do a system backup, change my HDD to a bigger one and try to restore it... does it work to put the savefiles in the new HDD or does it count as me using another system?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 19, 2009)

I reckon audio is one of those things that you don't notice until you get, at which point you can never go back. I can sincerely say I found a sound system as much a revelation as the HDTV. A good pair of headphones is probably a good substitute, especially if the primary use is for games. 


crazymtf said:


> Nope, since I hate transporter but name some more really good movies for sound. Because my friend got a surround sound and Ima bring some blu ray's down there so name em please. More sounds amazement the better.


There are plenty of Blu-ray's that are demo-standard in the audio dept. but not all of them are actually good movies of course. Try: the Kill Bills, Matrix's, the Daniel Craig Bond movies, I Robot, Sin City, Die Hard 4, Face/Off, Cloverfield.. a bit of a compromise, but I think these are the kinds of movies you'd watch at a friend's house. 


Freija the Dick said:


> If I do a system backup, change my HDD to a bigger one and try to restore it... does it work to put the savefiles in the new HDD or does it count as me using another system?


As long as you're using the same PS3, it'll restore properly. I saved all my files individually as well beforehand, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Freija (May 19, 2009)

Sucky for me all my crapcom savings... and I think Valkyria Chronicles as well are locked thus I will lose those :/ but all for a bigger HDD!!!!





What is the standard HDD the PS3 uses?


RPM and label (SATA or SATA II ?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Crazy anything with DTS HD MA is a given to be a great sound experience. The movies that I remember recently that support that are the James bond movies (the new ones), transporter 3, transformers (I think). I have to recheck my netflix for others.




K-deps said:


> Does the PS3 have a party/chat system like the 360?



No it does not.


----------



## K-deps (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy anything with DTS HD MA is a given to be a great sound experience. The movies that I remember recently that support that are the James bond movies (the new ones), transporter 3, transformers (I think). I have to recheck my netflix for others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a shame. So all the talking must be done in game?
w/e I'm still buying a PS3 in 3 weeks or so


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

I should clarify it does have a chat system but not a party chat system. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> guys, i need some game recommendations, lots of them actually.
> i'm going to dubai (hopefully) this week, so i plan to buy lots of ps3 games, i hear they are very cheap there.


Not really, I go there every summer. It's pretty much the same price. The only thing cheaper is clothes and food.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

Anyone got Batman: Arkham Asylum yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Anyone got Batman: Arkham Asylum yet?



I pre ordered to get my own heat seeking batterring and not to mention the joker being exclusive.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xix7NiqfIVI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the prices to go down.


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

Steal one from Mister Bushido.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy anything with DTS HD MA is a given to be a great sound experience. The movies that I remember recently that support that are the James bond movies (the new ones), transporter 3, transformers (I think). I have to recheck my netflix for others.



TrueHD and DTS HD:MA are both mathematically lossless, meaning that any fault with the track is more likely from the master than anything to do with compression. So, pretty much the name on the back of the box doesn't matter.

I know you have a hard-on for DTS, but lossless is lossless.

And Transformers was TrueHD, so was the recent re-release of Casino Royale(Original release being LPCM). The Transporter Films, and Quantum of Solace, being release by FOX, were DTS HD:MA.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Ya but I figured since you mentioned true HD I figured I would mention the DTS.  No need for immaturity involved.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya but I figured since you mentioned true HD I figured I would mention the DTS.  No need for immaturity involved.





> Children of Men had a awesome DD+ track back on the HD-DVD, doubt the DTS-HD MA track will dissapoint on the BD comign out soon.
> ...
> Also The Orphanage had a great track, albeit a bit subtle compared to what most people think of for surround sound.



Both releases with DTS HD:MA.

Really, I just want to stop the misunderstanding that DTS is instantly better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

The Dark Knight is "ok" for the sound. Was not that great compared to others I was kinda shocked. Though in the IMAX theater I was blown away, so I guess it was my system then also depends on the system you own.

so far my favorites are Transporter 3 and the new bond movie. The effects make my room shake 0_0 :0 and my neighbors upset  

Netflix for blu ray rentals is a NEED for everyone with a Ps3.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

I rent my Blu Rays from Blockbuster.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Dark Knight is "ok" for the sound.


"ok"

The TrueHD track was pretty much the best part of the release, what with the lackluster 35mm scenes and the great IMAX scenes making a inconsistent pq.

The only complaint I could really see is that it was a bit heavy on bass. Also WB has a habit of setting there volume a notch or two below most studios, so at least on my receiver, the sound level had to be a bit higher than the norm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really, I just want to stop the misunderstanding that DTS is instantly better.



.... nvm I had a post here. I think we talked about this before but you believe that both (DVD DTS and DVD DD) are equal and depends more so on the track than the compression technique (which DD is better if space is an issue but for a better quality compression technique DVD DTS is better). 

(about dark knight)
Like I said it was most likely my setup at the time when I got dark knight. which I did point out in that post.


xingzup19 said:


> I rent my Blu Rays from Blockbuster.




I used to but then I realized I was getting ripped off and saved ALOT of money using netflix.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

I don't think we get NetFlix in Aussie land. I get a Blue Ray and 2 other DVDs for only $5 AUD.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> TrueHD and DTS HD MA are very similar which in a-lot of reviews say they are equal in most regard.
> I do not nail on TrueHD because they actually did something better compared to their past compression techniques.


Lossless is lossless, there'd only be a difference between a DTS HD:MA track and a TrueHD track of the same film if:
ATS track being set at a higher volume
B:A different source was used (EX: Top Gun BD)


> DD and DTS are simply audio compression techniques (well the newest ones are different but not by much). On DVD the reason why DD was so widely used more is the fact you can compress that audio and use less space on the DVD (meaning the companies would be allowed to put more extras on the disc) If you do not beleive that then go ask video game / video developers. IMAX theaters use DTS compared to DD because they are not limited to this.



DD was widely used because it's mandatory to have a DVD player be able to decode it, which is not true of DTS tracks. But to be frank, I don't know why you're bringing this up. DTS HD:MA and TrueHD are wildly different than the legacy codecs.



> I think we talked about this before but you beleive that both (DVD DTS and DVD DD) are equal and depends more so on the track than the compression technique.


Not exactly, I just think that sometimes people are just falling into the placebo effect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

I edited my post and the dvd player was another big reason as well. I agree. (I was  not talking about the HD). Now I do not have to worry about the techniques but more so the tracks now.


@xingzup19

Ah your right, netflix is not over there  well you got to use what you have to use.


----------



## Id (May 20, 2009)

I notice DTS is significantly louder then DD on my Logitech Z-5500. Is this due to how the PS3 & Z-5500 decode the track? Or some other factors?

 Vonocourt, and Goku explain NAO!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

just do a google search man or their will be war in hear! lol. But to be brief, DTS does not compress the audio as much as DD does (meaning your bitstream is higher, etc in comparison to DD). Of course the track is also very important. However, the compression of that track matters a good bit as well. Btw I am only talking about the DTS 5.1 96/24 and 5.1 Dobly digital codecs that our Z5500s support. The HD codecs are a differeant beast (of course as mentioned before when you reach true HD and DTS HD MA you are getting the best quailty sound unless you have uncompressed LCPM.

here are some good articles on the matter

biar




the second article gives you some good graphs as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2009)

Id said:


> I notice DTS is significantly louder then DD on my Logitech Z-5500. Is this due to how the PS3 & Z-5500 decode the track? Or some other factors?
> 
> Vonocourt, and Goku explain NAO!



It's not uncommon for a DTS tracks to be set at a louder level than DD tracks. DD also has dialnorm too.
キャンデー


> If at any time you are comparing soundtracks, you must turn your volume down when listening to the DTS track and/or raise it when listening to the Dolby Digital track (as the case may be) in order to hear the same level from both.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2009)

*Demon's Souls is confirmed for a US release!*

Scheduled for a Fall 09 release.

This is great news. I was afraid I'd have to dump 70 bucks into an import.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2009)

^ John Stalvern time awaits me


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Demon's Souls is confirmed for a US release!*
> 
> Scheduled for a Fall 09 release.
> 
> This is great news. *I was afraid I'd have to dump 70 bucks into an import.*



My thoughts exactly.

Good news.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

I have doubts about demon souls. I think WKC would be a wiser choice. I will rent it to see how demon souls is though thats for sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Demon's Souls is confirmed for a US release!*
> 
> Scheduled for a Fall 09 release.
> 
> This is great news. I was afraid I'd have to dump 70 bucks into an import.



Oh goody, I saw a couple videos of it earlier, it looks much better then Oblivion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

it might "look" but from the people who played it say its very limited in compassion to open ended RPGS from the west.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have doubts about demon souls. I think WKC would be a wiser choice. I will rent it to see how demon souls is though thats for sure.



I can assure you demon souls is an amazing experience and overall very hard yet fun game. I hear WKC has problems but i still wanna try it. My friend said it's ok.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

I'll wait till I hear some opinion from IGN on Demon Souls.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Lol ign...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol ign...



It's not the score I listen to, it's the article about the gameplay.

They give pretty good details.


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2009)

It's a bitch-hard game, apparently.

You spend the vast majority of the game in spirit form (dead).


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have doubts about demon souls. I think WKC would be a wiser choice. I will rent it to see how demon souls is though thats for sure.



If the impressions I've heard from people who've played both games are any indication, Demon's Souls is on a whole different level then WKC. A higher level that is. 

People are already crying "GOTY" for Demon's Souls.... Of course its way too early to know if those claims will be validated, but the very fact that I've heard it more then once is a good indication that this game is a big deal.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> If the impressions I've heard from people who've played both games are any indication, Demon's Souls is on a whole different level then WKC. A higher level that is.
> 
> *People are already crying "GOTY" for Demon's Souls...*. Of course its way too early to know if those claims will be validated, but the very fact that I've heard it more then once is a good indication that this game is a big deal.



Who? I go on gaf, ign boards, gamefaqs(guh) and I only see a FEW ppl say this but the majority say its not that great of a game and really relies on your tastes.   Well we will see what happens when its released over here (the reception in Japan was a disappointment) Some people just make it a big deal because the PS3 lacks those types of titles.

I simply will wait and see. So many people said "killzone 2 is going to be GOTY and it will make this be Ps3's year" 

you have to watch out for statements from avid video game fanatics.   I only want WKC for the online mode (which I got to play which is why I am getting it). *Best advice I ever received about video games was  wait before you buy or at least rent.*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> If the impressions I've heard from people who've played both games are any indication, Demon's Souls is on a whole different level then WKC. A higher level that is.
> 
> People are already crying "GOTY" for Demon's Souls.... Of course its way too early to know if those claims will be validated, but the very fact that I've heard it more then once is a good indication that this game is a big deal.



Hopefully it won't be as big a disappointment as Fallout 3, when comes to the GOTY hype.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Trust me demon souls is a great game for a fan of both WRPG/JRPG, mixes it well. Plus it's epic when you take down a dragon who actually takes 25-30 minutes to do. 

Love demon souls. WKC online is what I'll be getting it for too. Looks like monster hunter for pstripes.


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2009)

Fallout 3 was so whack.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Who? I go on gaf, ign boards, gamefaqs(guh) and I only see a FEW ppl say this but the majority say its not that great of a game and really relies on your tastes.



What? Perhaps we live on different planets. Beyond the fact that everyone I spoke to (pretty much the same sites as you) who's played it said it was epic...

Honestgamers.com - 9/10 
The Review Busters -  8.5/10 
Eurogamer (very tough critics, these guys) - 9/10 
RPGFan - 84/100 

Play magazine doesn't have a rating system, but they pretty much said it was one of the best games available on the PS3.

I agree that you should ultimately wait until you play the game for yourself. All I'm saying is that we have no reason to "have doubts" about Demon's Souls and assume that WKC would be the wiser choice if we are going by professional and fan criticism.

*As for Fallout 3*... welll, even though I wasn't all that impressed with it (not my type of game), I think that the hype was understandable. It was a great effort.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Euro gamers pfft . Should make AmericaGamers.com 


but just keep an eye on it 

Ninja time!

already on a 87%! :0

but GR has 
Ninja time!

at 80  (two 80's). So really their is doubt in both games even from a publications standpoint.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

80s is high enough for me though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

thats true and same goes for me however it is not high enough for GOTY!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 20, 2009)

Demon's Souls is a man's RPG.  Straight up.  Love that game.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 21, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Fallout 3 was so whack.



excuse me? 
i love that game and it's one of the best games ever (just showing my love).


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Demon's Souls is a man's RPG.  Straight up.  Love that game.



MB has spoken, now go get the game when it comes out.


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

Gamerankings.com isn't reliable at this point because it only takes certain reviews into account. Demon's Souls average would be much higher if you factored in other reviews.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

The other review sites you mentioned seemed retarded. If you want check metacritic. But if you disagree with them as well then your just being biased.




> Honestgamers.com - 9/10
> The Review Busters - 8.5/10



O boy!

if you factor these in with that 87 it would not breach 90%. sorry no GOTY 

@donkeyshow

its a game for DEVIL WORSHIPERS! FOR SHAME! I AM CALLING JACK ON THIS ONE!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

> The other review sites you mentioned seemed restarted.


                        .


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The other review sites you mentioned seemed retarded. If you want check metacritic. But if you disagree with them as well then your just being biased.



Those sites only factor in western reviews. For obvious reasons, both games have mostly Eastern reviews at this point. Eastern reviews aren't factored in on Metacritic and gamerankings.com. The reviews I posted (I didn't post the links to the other reviews I know of) aren't retarded. I'm not biased. I just don't swear by silly review sites.



> if you factor these in with that 87 it would not breach 90%. sorry no GOTY



I never said it would be GOTY. I only said that the fact that it was getting those nods and WKC is getting none (the most I've heard is that its the best current-gen JRPG yet, which really isn't saying much all things considered) is a good indication of the difference in gaming quality. 

Besides, if you are trying to prove to me that Demon's Souls won't be GOTY then you're doing a piss poor job at this point. Most people don't begin serious arguments for GOTY candidates with so little reviews.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

Thats why I am not starting a serious argument about GOTY. Just saying if the review score is below 90 when it first gets out the gate the chance of it getting GOTY are reallly low.

I will call it right now that IGN and gamespot do not give this game 9's. 

also gameranking / metacritic do consider Eastern reviewers btw just not everyone.


I plan to get the game anyways, my Ps3 is lacking this genre big time. I cannot keep playing Disgaea 3 forever (Well you can but it would be crazy )


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Demon's Souls is a man's RPG.  Straight up.  Love that game.



Speaking truth. Demon Soul is for people who like a challenge and of course aren't bitches.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

challenge? you youngsters do not know what challenge means. Play some 16 bit games you all will be crying to your mommies from dieing so much.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> challenge? you youngsters do not know what challenge means. Play some 16 bit games you all will be crying to your mommies from dieing so much.



Why don't you play Demon's Souls


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> challenge? you youngsters do not know what challenge means. Play some 16 bit games you all will be crying to your mommies from dieing so much.



Youngsters? We only have a few years difference, and i did play old games and yeah there's some hard ones. That doesn't change the fact demon soul kicks your ass. I'd love to see you stay in human form for more then 30 minutes.


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2009)

Is  iit challenging hard or cheap hard?


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thats why I am not starting a serious argument about GOTY. Just saying if the review score is below 90 when it first gets out the gate the chance of it getting GOTY are reallly low.



But I never said it-sigh. Forget it. Lets avert a pointless argument here.



> I will call it right now that IGN and gamespot do not give this game 9's.



You might be right about gamespot, but IGN.... we'll see. 



> I plan to get the game anyways, my Ps3 is lacking this genre big time. I cannot keep playing Disgaea 3 forever (Well you can but it would be crazy )



Agreed. I never got into the Disgaea series, so technically the last JRPG I've played was FFXII. I need a hit.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> challenge? you youngsters do not know what challenge means. Play some 16 bit games you all will be crying to your mommies from dieing so much.



Demon's Souls is the Contra of Action RPGs.  I had to shave my body hair off after an hour because it grew so damn much while playing it.

And it's awesome hard.

BTW, anybody going to E3 this year?


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> BTW, anybody going to E3 this year?



Tch. I wish.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Tch. I wish.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Demon's Souls is the Contra of Action RPGs.  I had to shave my body hair off after an hour because it grew so damn much while playing it.
> 
> And it's awesome hard.
> 
> BTW, anybody going to E3 this year?



O now that sounds interesting! well we will see.

@crazy 

I started playing games when I was 3 with Atari /NES! games that had no "easy saves" games that had no "continues" games that bitch slap you and throw you all the way back to the beginning of the level to start over. O the list goes on!


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2009)

And that doesn't change demon soul difficulty. I've been playing games for a long time now too, Demon soul is still a tough game. You die, you don't only have to restart the whole 2-3 hour levels but you die, and turn into soul form in which you only half your health and alot weaker.

Oh and i got infamous


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Play Silver Surfer for the Nes, if you want hard.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Play Silver Surfer for the Nes, if you want hard.



I lol'd at this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And that doesn't change demon soul difficulty. I've been playing games for a long time now too, Demon soul is still a tough game. You die, you don't only have to restart the whole 2-3 hour levels but you die, and turn into soul form in which you only half your health and alot weaker.
> 
> Oh and i got infamous




No it does not change the difficulty. Just the perception of "difficulty" from the Ps1 generation folk and onward.

but the difficulty you are saying sounds hardcore to me. I plan to smack this game around a bit. 


I will most likely get infamous. Is their online multiplayer or is it juts local?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Play Silver Surfer for the Nes, if you want hard.



That's not hard like Devil May Cry, Castlevania, Ninja Gaiden, or Contra.

That's a game for fucking sadists. Only the most unholy of gamers can defeat those torture chambers they call shooting stages.

Some games had interesting difficulty, like the Way of the Samurai games. You only had one life, if I recall, so if you died, the game was over and you had to obtain everything from your last play all over again, unless you wanted to play differently.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I really loved Way of the Samurai, one of the first morale choices games I played.

Beat it a couple times, then I bought it again years later, it hadn't aged well, but it was still fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)

None of Aquire's games have aged well, sadly.

Go back and play the early Tenchu games for a lesson in awful fucking cameras and 3D games that were controlled with d-pads.

I lol'd @ the fucking AWFUL dubbing Capcom got for WotS 2. They got the voice actor probably most famous voicing Alucard in SotN, and he delivers even crappier lines than in that game


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's not hard like Devil May Cry, Castlevania, Ninja Gaiden, or Contra.
> 
> That's a game for fucking *sadists*. Only the most unholy of gamers can defeat those torture chambers they call shooting stages.
> 
> Some games had interesting difficulty, like the Way of the Samurai games. You only had one life, if I recall, so if you died, the game was over and you had to obtain everything from your last play all over again, unless you wanted to play differently.


I'm sure you mean *masochists* there lad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)

Either work 

People who end up playing the game want pain, and either look at the game FOR game, or a means to strengthen themselves to give pain to the world around them.

Like playing most Acclaim/LJN games would do


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

I would not call Ninja Gaiden "hard" for simply these reasons. One horrible camera makes the game more difficult (this is a technical flaw) and the enemies are simply just retarded. Ok let me rephrase my first sentence. These games are not difficult to be difficult but they are difficult because of poor game design.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I would not call Ninja Gaiden "hard" for simply these reasons. One horrible camera makes the game more difficult (this is a technical flaw) and the enemies are simply just retarded. Ok let me rephrase my first sentence. *These games are not difficult to be difficult but they are difficult because of poor game design*.



I lol'd.

Why is Sigma still fucking hard when nearly all of the camera issues were fixed outside of the new mobile enemies and that fucking horse boss?

What's next, are you going to say Castlevania is difficult because of the "poor game design" choice of climbing staircases and often being glued to them?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 21, 2009)

But Castlevania really isn't that hard (with the exception to Dracula X as Richter and OoE in some areas.)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But Castlevania really isn't that hard (with the exception to Dracula X as Richter and OoE in some areas.)



Go play the one that was on the Sharp X86000.

Or better yet, go play the original mode in Chronicles. That's the hardest game in the whole franchise, that isn't awful.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

I said _Ninja Gaiden_ their chief. Please read, I did not say sigma or series. So stop jumping to conclusions. Plus making your enemies super strong does not make a game instantly difficult. 


and yes _Castlevania_ is not hard at least not the difficulty level I am talking about.


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden was challenging in a lot of ways, but it isn't "difficult" on the level of Contra and Ghouls 'n' Goblins.

In fact, *how dare you* folks discuss hard games without mentioning Ghouls 'n' Goblins! Even the PS2 "Maximo" installments almost brought me to the point of tears. I kid you not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

Ghouls 'n' Goblins



you made me cry inside, I still remember dying so much


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2009)

^ That's true masochism right there


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2009)

whens the PS4 coming out?


----------



## Furious George (May 21, 2009)

^ Tuesday morning.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (May 21, 2009)

my internet is messing up


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

I'm going back to play that right now, I missed it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 21, 2009)

I don't have a PS3 to call my own. I bum my cousin's.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 22, 2009)

What PSN games do you guys rate?


----------



## Akira (May 22, 2009)

erictheking said:


> What PSN games do you guys rate?



Bionic Commando Rearmed

Wipeout HD

Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection (If it counts)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

This is what Home is all about.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0R9S1f7uTo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (May 22, 2009)

[2]

Just finished watching Heavy Rain exclusive. I am fucking psyched. Looking forward to Uncharted 2, God of War 3, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, and now Heavy Rain.

The graphics are jaw drooping, I just hope it delivers ingenuitive game mechanics and a good script. I am all forward to physiological thriller.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> Bionic Commando Rearmed
> 
> Wipeout HD
> 
> Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection (If it counts)


Got Wipeout and Tekken, two of my favourite games. Bionic Commando got a small price-cut, don't know if it's still applicable. Might as well get it then, the demo was decent enough.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is what Home is all about.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0R9S1f7uTo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


What a nerd.


----------



## Dan (May 22, 2009)

Heavy Rain looked kinda crap to me, I mean the graphics are fantastic just doesn't seem like theres a lot to do.

Maybe I have to see more but from the footage I've seen it looks pretty boring. I guess with them focusing so much on the story that's the main element of the game that will grip people.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Sony US public relations.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 22, 2009)

They've said from the beginning it's completely centred around the story, could actually be original. I find monotony boring, nothing wrong in playing a game with your head instead of your fingers.. though it's success will rely entirely on the strength of the plot, which I don't have much faith in. Narrative in games is never really that good is it.


----------



## Big Boss (May 22, 2009)

I think the graphics aren't as amazing as I remember. It doesn't look better than KZ2.

and it should get better voice acting. Maybe hire the same voice acting director as MGS4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Just got off the phone with Sony US public relations.



What's the reason/occasion?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What's the reason/occasion?



All will be revealed in due time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> All will be revealed in due time.



Hohohoho.

Is it a job?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

Public relations. Its possible as long as he went through the whole HR process first. but DS you have (or soon will) have an MBA so it is likely he would go for a job but at the same time I doubt it because he already has a great job. So this must mean he is going to appear in some ad, some video, or at E3 in a Sony booth.


----------



## Id (May 22, 2009)

I wager  he gets to go to E3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2009)

and then we all bawwww


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2009)

Heavy Rain looks amazing to me. One of my most looked forward to games.


----------



## Akira (May 23, 2009)

Id said:


> I wager  he gets to go to E3.



He'll probably be demoing new LBP content or something like that.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 23, 2009)

Somebody said something about good PSN games

Get. Flower. Now.


----------



## Furious George (May 23, 2009)

Heavy Rain looks phenomenal.

You all knew it was coming

Check out the face she makes right before they go to the shot of her panties. Look at the way she smiles. I don't think I've ever seen more realistic facial movement in a game. Its almost creepy how real that looked.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2009)

lol LOOK AT THOSE PIXELS!!


you graphic whores   o well crysis > ALL!


----------



## Furious George (May 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you graphic whores   o well crysis > ALL!



I ain't a graphics whore!


----------



## scottlpool2003 (May 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol @ the annoying beep
> 
> I call this
> 
> the beep of death



Hahahahaha I agree.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol LOOK AT THOSE PIXELS!!
> 
> 
> you graphic whores   o well crysis > ALL!



Terms of power yeah. But in design, lol no.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

@ID

play infamous with the Z5500's oo it sounds so pretty (automatically picks dts btw). 

I like blowing stuff up in infamous. However, I can see myself getting tired of the mission grinding part of the game.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @ID
> 
> play infamous with the Z5500's oo it sounds so pretty (automatically picks dts btw).


I'll remember to crank up the receiver next time I try the demo.


> I like blowing stuff up in infamous. However, I can see myself getting tired of the mission grinding part of the game.



I only see myself having fun with the missions, the free-roaming part didn't really seem that interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

Is the story interesting? I do like the cut-scenes they do, that artistic direction I mean. 

true the free roaming can be boring after a while. Only so many cars you can push on people (lol). 

Their is really not that music in the demo. I was just impressed with the sound effects and the ability to hear around me. I did not beat the whole thing yet though, I will go back and play it soon.


 I need to get uncompressed LCPM already


----------



## Tehmk (May 24, 2009)

Infamous, I'm probably gonna wait for a price drop, I rarely buy non-online games on the first day. 

Anyways, UFC online sucks monkey balls, my first two fights sucked me in, no lag, then each and every fight, lagggg.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

does the game have multi player at all? I heard/ searched about this and I found that it only is a single player game.
















19000th POST! (about damn time!)


----------



## Tehmk (May 24, 2009)

Fucking hell Ssj3, congrats.  

I don't think it has. 

Anyways, the only superhero GTA that interests me is prototype.


----------



## Id (May 25, 2009)

In terms of getting HDMI High Def Sound, whats the best bang for your buck?



Ssj3_Goku said:


> @ID
> 
> play infamous with the Z5500's oo it sounds so pretty (automatically picks dts btw).


Will do. 


------
To Buy List in the next month or so.
Resistance 2
Little Big Planet

Wish List.
God of War 3
Uncharted 2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Id said:


> In terms of getting HDMI High Def Sound, whats the best bang for your buck?



Onkyo receivers are pretty good for their price.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

Von where can we get one for roughly 300 to 400 bucks? (USD).


----------



## Id (May 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Onkyo receivers are pretty good for their price.



Any model or model's in particular?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Alrite I got 100 bucks, looking for a ps3 game to buy, what should I get?

I own MGS4, Fallout 3, Naruto UNS, DBZ BL, and Disgaea 3 for my ps3.

I don't like racing, puzzle games, or GTA games.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Unless you guys are serious about 7.1

There's the TX-SR507.

Or, the TX-SR607 if you really want 7.1


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Also, amazon is selling 80gb ps3's for cheaper then 300.

The Sasuke x Naruto FC


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Alrite I got 100 bucks, looking for a ps3 game to buy, what should I get?
> 
> I own MGS4, Fallout 3, Naruto UNS, DBZ BL, and Disgaea 3 for my ps3.
> 
> I don't like racing, puzzle games, or GTA games.



You could get Killzone 2, SFIV, RE5 or wait a few days and get Infamous. Try the demos of those games (with the exception of sf4) before you make a selection.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Played the demo of RE5, was a big disappointment, Killzone 2 demo was amazing looking, but I need to know how good the online is first.

Street Fighter 4 I've heard nothing but good about it, so that might be my choice.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, I can't decide between Ghostbusters and Red Faction next month. On one hand, Red Factions looks really interesting and I enjoyed the first one on PS2. On the other hand, it's the frakking Ghostbusters.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2009)

Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 25, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum.



That was my original plan, but it was delayed....


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Played the demo of RE5, was a big disappointment, Killzone 2 demo was amazing looking, but I need to know how good the online is first.
> 
> Street Fighter 4 I've heard nothing but good about it, so that might be my choice.


Online is the best aspect of KZ2 imo. It's so smooth and beautiful. Custom soundtracks is a plus. 

SF4 is addicting as hell though, since I bought it I've barely touched Killzone. Still I was lucky enough to had enough spare change to buy all three lol. I probably won't be buying anymore games in a long time though


----------



## Id (May 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Unless you guys are serious about 7.1
> 
> There's the TX-SR507.
> 
> Or, the TX-SR607 if you really want 7.1



Yeah I might be moving into a bigger home in about a year or two. And I still plan on keeping my gaming set up, in "*The Gamers*" room. But I wanted to provide high def sound to complement high def picture for the living room. 

Thanks for the links, I will start my research here.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 25, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum.



I played it at the London MCM Expo yesterday. We were only able to play two training missions/scenarios, so it was very repetitive. It seems like a decent game overall though.


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2009)

I hope not because the game has kevin conray playing and mark hamill playing the joker, this game basically screams greatest batamn game ever.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Incase anyone interesting in Infamous. 
*My review -* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YLKUmJNMa4[/YOUTUBE]
Gaming is fucking addicting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

@von

thank you for the links. Is 7.1 that big of a deal btw? I was thinking of getting the 5.1, hooking up my Z5500 speakers to it and then buy a sub (since the sub on the Z5500 is hooked to the panel)

@Aizen Sosuke

Hard choice really. Killzone 2 is ok but not as great as other shooters available on the PS3 (the multiplayer is great though). 

Do you feel JRPG deprived? if so get valkarie chronicles 

Fighter deprived? get street fighter 4 or wait for King of Fighters 12 (coming very soon)


I would say inFamous but you said no GTA type games. Its not really like GTA but its very similar to Crackdown in a open world. Great super powers and I enjoyed the game but I would say try the demo first. Their is no multi player which is a huge bummer imo.

I only have three games for my PS3. RE5 (Collectors =/), Disgaea 3, and Resistance 2. I also plan to pick up another but have not decided yet.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2009)

ShangDOh said:


> That was my original plan, but it was delayed....



I'm still saving up for it.

>>

Anyone know of a good, long RPG apart from the new Final Fantasy coming out within the next year?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Next year or this year?

All I know of is Demon Souls and WKC.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2009)

I read the convo on Demon Souls a few pages back, might wait for reviews. What's WKC?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2009)

White Knight Chronicles.  Don't forget the PS3 version of Tales of Vesperia with a new character and other additional stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> White Knight Chronicles.  Don't forget the PS3 version of Tales of Vesperia with a new character and other additional stuff.



Were getting Tales of Vesperia? With exclusive content? oh shi....

Edit:


> Full voice acting
> Flynn as a playable character
> Ties-In with Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike[15]
> New playable character, a pirate girl called Patty Fleur
> ...


Just when the ps3 looks like it is a slump, something awesome happens.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Flynn as a playable character 

*Flynn as a playable character *

Flynn as a playable character 

Flynn as a playable character 

What the fuck...WHY! Cheated!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Now all we need to Mass Effect 1 & 2, all technical problems fixed, with exclusive content ported to the ps3. 

Man I love ps3 exclusives, Joker ftw.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Well i can always pick up the ps version and play it on one of my ps3. It's just i wanted to play as Flynn when i first played the game. 

And for batman, I don't really care about joker so yeah


----------



## Furious George (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Man I love ps3 exclusives, Joker ftw.



Agreed. 

PS3 is finally catching wind to the exclusive content craze this year and if I may be so bold... it looks like 09' will be Sony's year in that respect.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

What, we get Tales of Vesperia, too?


----------



## Furious George (May 25, 2009)

^ 

Yessir... We get Tales of Vesparia: Evolved.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @von
> 
> thank you for the links. Is 7.1 that big of a deal btw? I was thinking of getting the 5.1, hooking up my Z5500 speakers to it and then buy a sub (since the sub on the Z5500 is hooked to the panel)


I would say 7.1 would probably add to more of the ambiance...can't speak from personal experience. Don't have speakers hooked up to those back two on my SR-605.

Which sucks, because every time I have to do that stupid A/V reset, I have to manually deselect each of the 7.1 options or else I'll be missing channels while playing Killzone 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

is tales even coming to the states? I swear that was Japan only.

@von

ah ic ic.


----------



## Furious George (May 25, 2009)

Just checked it out. 

ToS hasn't been confirmed for a US release date as of yet. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Forgot to say this earlier, but tossing those electric grenades in inFAMOUS sounds awesome.

All the reverb and the cars being smashed and such.


----------



## Hellion (May 25, 2009)

They said "Pla-Sta-Tion" on the Infamous commercial and I was 12 again


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> ..


What? 

I rented and had a blast with it, it's quite a good game, one those gems amongst movie based games.

Being more brutal then God of War was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2009)

I thought the only good thing about the demo was the cinematics. Also why would you consider buying a single player game without online when you've already rented it?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I thought the only good thing about the demo was the cinematics. Also why would you consider buying a single player game without online when you've already rented it?



'Cause it was fun?


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2009)

It's a waste of money.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> It's a waste of money.


For you, different stroke for different folks.

I'm still playing some single-player games back on my ps2. Who's to say that Sosuke won't be doing the same.


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> For you, *different stroke for different folks*.
> 
> I'm still playing some single-player games back on my ps2. Who's to say that Sosuke won't be doing the same.


I think you've said that a few months ago too and I've picked it up. It's now a part of my daily lingo


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Same reason someone would buy MGS4 even if they rented it, not the online(It sucks), but the single player.

I played the inFamous demo just now, was pretty fun, I must know though, does the game have any bosses?

If I had known that Fallout 3 had zero, I wouldn't of even bought it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

Fallout 3 did have bosses btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Fallout 3 did have bosses btw.



What?

The KFC guy at the end that you can kill just like a regular enemy? Everything could be killed in the regular fashion, the closes thing to a boss was the Ant queen.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Same reason someone would buy MGS4 even if they rented it, not the online(It sucks), but the single player.
> 
> I played the inFamous demo just now, was pretty fun, I must know though, does the game have any bosses?
> 
> If I had known that Fallout 3 had zero, I wouldn't of even bought it.



Yes it does. Some cool ones too i might add.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yes it does. Some cool ones too i might add.



That's good news, any kind of storyline villain/final boss?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I think you've said that a few months ago too and I've picked it up. It's now a part of my daily lingo


That's awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Same reason someone would buy MGS4 even if they rented it, not the online(It sucks), but the single player.
> 
> I played the inFamous demo just now, was pretty fun, I must know though, does the game have any bosses?
> 
> If I had known that Fallout 3 had zero, I wouldn't of even bought it.


MGO is fucking boss. Also MGS4 single player is the boss of bosses when it comes to replay value.


----------



## Id (May 26, 2009)

I just wish MGO could give me more options like SOCUM.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> That's good news, any kind of storyline villain/final boss?



Yeah the main villain is basically some badass guy with a long robe ready to whoop your ass. When you first meet him he whoops your ass with one move, hell with one hand. He also tortures his own people when they do wrong. He's pretty badass.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

MGO head shots and boxing is broken.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

I was thinking of playing KZ2 Online, but i heard that Ammo is rare....

Can anyone tell me about that?


----------



## Furious George (May 26, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Also why would you consider buying a single player game without online when you've already rented it?



Wow. Such a strange question. This new generation of gamers are just... wow.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

yeah lol....Same with that Online tardism.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I was thinking of playing KZ2 Online, but i heard that Ammo is rare....
> 
> Can anyone tell me about that?



Well you start out with one grenade and about two clips worth of ammo with the standard assault rifle. However, when you acquire the Good Conduct medal you'll earn double ammunition (basically starting out with double that). This is earned by killing 20 enemies in a game while not killing any of your own guys (which is easy since most rooms have friendly fire off). Repeat in 8 games to earn the medal and more ammo. 

Also, when you become an engineer you can fix the ammo boxes yourself. Depends on the gun you use too. Assault rifles, shotguns, SMGs, and LMGs I have no ammo problem with since plenty of other people use those weapons so you can get it off the dead people. Sniper rifles are tougher on some levels depending on how many other people are sniping.

So I wouldn't say ammo is rare and if push comes to shove you've got a pistol with unlimited ammo. If you kill 10 enemies with it in a game and repeat that 8 times you'll earn the revolver, which is a guaranteed two-hit kill with everything except Assaults and still has unlimited ammo.


----------



## Tehmk (May 26, 2009)

The new Modern Warfare 2 trailer. 
This might be old, but I suddenly remembered that Splinter Cell Conviction video while back.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 26, 2009)

PixelJunk have made a new game, 'Shooter'. Looks just like Eden. 

First I've seen of it. EASLYSELL


----------



## Memos (May 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> PixelJunk have made a new game, 'Shooter'. Looks just like Eden.
> 
> First I've seen of it. EASLYSELL



This may be the first Pixeljunk game i'll buy. It actually had me excited when I saw the video a while back. _Eden_ was good and all but it got kinda old kinda quick.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well you start out with one grenade and about two clips worth of ammo with the standard assault rifle. However, when you acquire the Good Conduct medal you'll earn double ammunition (basically starting out with double that). This is earned by killing 20 enemies in a game while not killing any of your own guys (which is easy since most rooms have friendly fire off). Repeat in 8 games to earn the medal and more ammo.
> 
> Also, when you become an engineer you can fix the ammo boxes yourself. Depends on the gun you use too. Assault rifles, shotguns, SMGs, and LMGs I have no ammo problem with since plenty of other people use those weapons so you can get it off the dead people. Sniper rifles are tougher on some levels depending on how many other people are sniping.
> 
> So I wouldn't say ammo is rare and if push comes to shove you've got a pistol with unlimited ammo. If you kill 10 enemies with it in a game and repeat that 8 times you'll earn the revolver, which is a guaranteed two-hit kill with everything except Assaults and still has unlimited ammo.



Okay thanks, i might play a bit online soon then.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This may be the first Pixeljunk game i'll buy. It actually had me excited when I saw the video a while back. _Eden_ was good and all but it got kinda old kinda quick.


I like all the PixelJunk games, but I only bought Eden as the others didn't seem far from a very good Flash game (from the demos anyway).


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2009)

3 weeks to go.


----------



## Tehmk (May 26, 2009)

Uncharted 2 is looking to be very awesome.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

So i was playing KZ2 Online the last hour.....
and...GOD IS IT AWESOME....its like melting GoW1/2 Online CoD4 Online and Halo3 Online together...but only the good parts....fuck yeah.


----------



## Memos (May 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I like all the PixelJunk games, but I only bought Eden as the others didn't seem far from a very good Flash game (from the demos anyway).


Racers was basically a flash game, monsters is a tower defence game and i'm not too hot on them and Eden was slow as fuck. Good but just not for me.


Tehmk said:


> Uncharted 2 is looking to be very awesome.


Uncharted 2

Awesome gif


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So i was playing KZ2 Online the last hour.....
> and...GOD IS IT AWESOME....its like melting GoW1/2 Online CoD4 Online and Halo3 Online together...but only the good parts....fuck yeah.



Well it felt more like just cod4 online with some different things. Didn't feel like gow or halo 3 at all.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well it felt more like just cod4 online with some different things. Didn't feel like gow or halo 3 at all.



well what i meant was....the dark atmosphere of GoW, the playability of Halo3 and COD4


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Finally, been wanting to play it since the first trailer.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

It's pokemon snap meets real life nature?


----------



## Antlion6 (May 27, 2009)

/cry.

Possession for the ps3 got cancelled a while back, and im still weeping!

Stock

Being able to play as the Zombie, having over 300 zombies on a screen at a time, and killing the humans! Why cancel!!!!!


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2009)

Antlion6 said:


> /cry.
> 
> Possession for the ps3 got cancelled a while back, and im still weeping!
> 
> ...


Where does it say the game is cancelled?


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2009)

New Nippon Ichi RPG for PS3

This one's fully 3D, looks really good too. Japan gets it in September, no news about US or EU releases just yet.



Also has anyone tried Cross Edge? I'm strongly considering importing it but I've never played an SRPG like that before so I need some opinions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Just ordered US version of Cross Edge (shipped from Amazon due in tomorrow).


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2009)

Got cross edge today, dunno if it's any good though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, mine actually arrived today too.  Haven't played it yet though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 28, 2009)

DAMMIT CAN YA'LL PLAY IT??!! lol, I'd like to know if the game's worth coppin since I'll be shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> New Nippon Ichi RPG for PS3
> 
> This one's fully 3D, looks really good too. Japan gets it in September, no news about US or EU releases just yet.
> 
> ...



It does look good, Etna and Flonne are cool and all, but why not Laharl. 

Him using Meteor Impact in 3D would be epic looking.

They seem to be like the mascots of their rpgs now.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> New Nippon Ichi RPG for PS3
> 
> This one's fully 3D, looks really good too. Japan gets it in September, no news about US or EU releases just yet.



When I first saw that I read it as Hajime Ippo RPG

That's great news, I can't wait


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2009)

they put a Prinny instead of Laharl !


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2009)

STOP! PRINNY TIME, DOOD!


----------



## speedstar (May 28, 2009)

Theres a new Sony Online Entertainment MMO called The Agency. Check it out.


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2009)

The screenshots of trinity universe were beautiful.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Theres a new Sony Online Entertainment MMO called The Agency. Check it out.



The Agency has been in development for at least 2 years. I plan on getting it for PC but if they gimp the controls because of it being on a console I will be pissed. I played so many SOE games and I plan to work with them in the future as well.

Though I like the type of MMO they are going for . I hope it will be good .


----------



## speedstar (May 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Agency has been in development for at least 2 years. I plan on getting it for PC but if they gimp the controls because of it being on a console I will be pissed. I played so many SOE games and I plan to work with them in the future as well.
> 
> Though I like the type of MMO they are going for . I hope it will be good .



Oh, well I just heard of it yesterday . Looks good.

And how do you plan on getting a job with them?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

SOE has networking positions open and Technical support. After next semester ( I have 2 classes left) I will have my the requirements to get either job and a good bit of experience along with it. 

I do not plan to apply to them just yet though because the one position I really want needs 3 years exp. however, the technical support they only want 2 years exp with a BS degree so I am going to try for that and work my way up.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2009)

A couple things for the Triple...

Sony will be bundling FFVII: Advent Children Complete with 80GB PS3s in the US (Gamestop only?)

And ESRB has rated FFVII for the PSN in the US.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2009)

^ In before FF7 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

The FF hype is getting annoying.

Ho much different editions of Advent Children did they make over the years anyway?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just watched the movie one.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 1, 2009)

dubai trip was fun. ps3 games are definitely more expensive than they are in the uk. i still bought 2 of them, killzone 2 and wolverine. i know killzone 2 is good but not sure about wolverine. is it any good?
still playing oblivion and it's still awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> ^ In before FF7 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



You called? 

FF7 on US psn! I was really hoping for a US release.

Does the japanese version have any HD features?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> You called?
> 
> FF7 on US psn! I was really hoping for a US release.
> 
> Does the japanese version have any HD features?



The JP one was a straight port of the PS1 international version.  This one is also listed as a PS1 classic, so you'll get nothing outside of what the disc version offers.



> How much different editions of Advent Children did they make over the years anyway?



Uh two?  Advent Children and Advent Children: Complete.

EDIT:  Fuck, the Sony PR guy just now mentioned to me I was invited to the Sony Conference tomorrow.  Wish I knew that two weeks ago before making my damn work schedule this week... >__>


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

Is Infamous a good game, I planned on getting the bundle that included Killzone 2 though apparently that's gone now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Recca said:


> Is Infamous a good game, I planned on getting the bundle that included Killzone 2 though apparently that's gone now.



You can try out the demo from the store.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Recca said:


> Is Infamous a good game, I planned on getting the bundle that included Killzone 2 though apparently that's gone now.



Yes, it is.

Think of a Superhero game + Assassin's Creed (now with FUN).


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

The demo is brilliant, it's really loooooong. Seems the dev obviously knew it was going to be a hit. 



Wow, the Microsoft E3 Keynote is immense, Crackdown 2, Left 4 dead 2, Splinter Cell: Conviction.

Why can't valve stop being lazy and port over Left 4 dead to PS3, Orange box did well. >.>


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> The JP one was a straight port of the *PS1 international *version.  This one is also listed as a PS1 classic, so you'll get nothing outside of what the disc version offers.



Oh snap, english international version, now I have a reason to be excited.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Did the US version originally have the extra weapons?


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh shit, New MGS coming to the 360.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Why can't valve stop being lazy and port over Left 4 dead to PS3, Orange box did well. >.>



EA did the Orange Box port.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> EA did the Orange Box port.



And it was an inferior port.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

They did? Well I'll admit TF2 had some errors, other than that it was good.

Wow, did MS just wtfpwn Wii in the sensing department, that was incredible.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> They did? Well I'll admit TF2 had some errors, other than that it was good.
> 
> Wow, did MS just wtfpwn Wii in the sensing department, that was incredible.



It was good but inferior in many ways to the PC version at least.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

So after this decent MS Conference, i really wanna see what Sony has to show, i expect AWESOME, so it better be like that


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony needs to show some great games, and more then just god of war and uncharted.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

God of War 3
Heavy Rain
Uncharted

Maybe GT5... dunno what else.

They gonna focus shit loads of PSP GO aswell


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony run a risk of getting stomped if they don't show something very good this year, I hope we get a lot of new games being announced.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sony needs to show some great games, and more then just god of war and uncharted.



Nothing shown in the M$ conference interests me more than the two games you mentioned. I don't think the punch lies in Sony showing brand new IP's - they've already got the better line-up of games, in my opinion. They need to announce vast improvements to and features for PSN and a price cut.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Think of a Superhero game + Assassin's Creed (now with FUN).


I don't think any game will match Assasin's Creed as far as free flowing/running/climbing goes, that game was just amazing in that aspect. 

There is a demo for inFamous just go with that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony's event already has some turd burgers planned, because they HAVE to have time to somehow justify the fucking horrendous PSP Go.

PSP No Thank You.



Nakiro said:


> I don't think any game will match Assasin's Creed as far as free flowing/running/climbing goes, that game was just amazing in that aspect.
> 
> There is a demo for inFamous just go with that...



Well, it seems like an interesting sacrifice. You can climb ANYTHING in AC...but there's not much to do in general. It's like they try hiding that under the concept of climbing on everything.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> Sony run a risk of getting stomped if they don't show something very good this year, I hope we get a lot of new games being announced.



Eh, not really.

Project Natal was pretty much the only impressive thing in Microsoft's press conference.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sony's event already has some turd burgers planned, because they HAVE to have time to somehow justify the fucking horrendous PSP Go.
> 
> PSP No Thank You.



The PSP Go is gonna be a piece of shit but I don't care about that. I want to see the games, which they will have plenty of.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm really disappointed with PSPGO, but I guess it's just for the people that choose the digital games side of PSP, since PSP 3000 will co-exist with PSP Go. Double Nubs would have made it FPS haven. >.>


Even so MS keynote was more about technology and less games. This could backfire, since most of the technology they showed, had no release data, no pricing nothing but tech demo's and videos. I'm more excited for the Sony Keynote now, if they tone down on the PSP GO, even I'm pretty sure they don't have that MUCH to talk about it, other than it being UMD-less, more portable, in-built memory etc.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 1, 2009)

If Sony's killer announcements are PSPGO and "PS3Slim" I'll be very disappointed


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> If Sony's killer announcements are PSPGO and "PS3Slim" I'll be very disappointed


I'll LMFAO all over my room if this happens.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

^i'll die if that happens


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Indeed, since both were leaked, it would hardly be a surprise, especially PSP GO.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Uncharted 2
God of War 3
Ratchet and Clank Future 2

I'm happy, thank you 

(this post was supposed to have more games but i'm slow at the moment so I forgot them You get the idea.)


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 1, 2009)

^Heavy Rain
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Gran Turismo 5
MAG


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

TRICO would be nice.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Sony are going to full force on Games and some PSN features.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Twitter ruined E3.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> TRICO would be nice.



HOW TEH FUCK COULD I FORGET THIS!!!

Ban me nao!!!

(joking about that ban.)

Not that interested in Heavy Rain yet but it is an exclusive I guess.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

After playing Fahrenheit many years ago, Heavy Rain interests me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> HOW TEH FUCK COULD I FORGET THIS!!!
> 
> Ban me nao!!!
> 
> ...



My mouse button was so close to the button too. 

But yeah, I'll let you guys know if anything special comes up when I'm at the Sony booth there tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> My mouse button was so close to the button too.
> 
> But yeah, I'll let you guys know if anything special comes up when I'm at the Sony booth there tomorrow and Wednesday.



You're going to the conference? I hadn't heard 

You gonna be posting while there?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Twitter ruined E3.



Twitter just sucks


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're going to the conference? I hadn't heard
> 
> You gonna be posting while there?



Nah, I was invited to it (just found out today...) but making money at work... like a boss prevents that.  I will be presenting at the Sony booth later on that day and all day Wednesday, so I'll be in the thick of everything.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2009)

Presenting? Who are you working for?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> Presenting? Who are you working for?





> Nah, I was invited to it (just found out today...) but making money at work... like a boss prevents that. I will be presenting at the *Sony* booth later on that day and all day Wednesday, so I'll be in the thick of everything.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2009)

What are you presenting?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

LittleBigPlanet (and maybe some other surprises).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Surprised no one as made an official E3 2009 thread yet, or maybe I'm just going blind.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony better fucking deliver tomorrow


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Surprised no one as made an official E3 2009 thread yet, or maybe I'm just going blind.



Yeah, I was going to make it but seeing as the conferences are pretty platform specific, they could be discussed within their own threads.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, I was going to make it but seeing as the conferences are pretty platform specific, they could be discussed within their own threads.



Very true. Guess I just miss everyone discussing everything E3 in one gigantic thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Nothing shown in the M$ conference interests me more than the two games you mentioned. I don't think the punch lies in Sony showing brand new IP's - they've already got the better line-up of games, in my opinion. They need to announce vast improvements to and features for PSN and a price cut.



Pretty excited about Mass effect 2, Left 4 dead 2, splinter cell 5, halo odst, reach, mgs raising, and i'm sure i'm missing more. But yeah my lineup on 360 is great  Sony deliverers then i have another lineup i will love


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Pretty excited about Mass effect 2, Left 4 dead 2, splinter cell 5, halo odst, reach, mgs raising, and i'm sure i'm missing more. But yeah my lineup on 360 is great  Sony deliverers then i have another lineup i will love



ME2 is looking good. ^_^

Sony has plenty of equally awesome upcoming titles though, and Trico will steal the show.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 dead 2 makes me wish I had a 360.  

Though it should be noted that MGR is not a 360 exclusive, though the announcement was set up to imply that.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Left 4 dead 2 makes me wish I had a 360.
> 
> Though it should be noted that MGR is not a 360 exclusive, though the announcement was set up to imply that.



Like those Resident Evil 5 commercials ?

now expect to see the same when the games comes out with a bundle .


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2009)

I have to stop spending my money on used ps2 games and buy more used ps3 games.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 will be a definite purchase for me (during one of Valve's crazy deal weekends)

Trico's trailer was a year old and the new one should be amazing. I actually think that Team Ico leaked that year-old trailer just so they can impress even more with the one they'll show tomorrow.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with buying used PS2 games, I do it all the time. <3

When it comes to RPGs in particular, the current console generation is a massive failure, so I turn to the previous gen to satisfy my needs. 

EDIT:

New Trico footage would steal the show for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ME2 is looking good. ^_^
> 
> Sony has plenty of equally awesome upcoming titles though, and Trico will steal the show.



Trico is my one hope for ps3 show. That and heavy rain. I mean I'll love GOW3 and Uncharted but I've seen enough.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw some game-play today of Uncharted 2 where Nathan is being chased by a car into the screen and he has to shoot at it while running  Looked amazing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I saw some game-play today of Uncharted 2 where Nathan is being chased by a car into the screen and he has to shoot at it while running  Looked amazing.


I'm assuming you are talking about the trailer that was released 2 weeks ago. He was being chased by a truck.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

^ They showed off plenty of additional gameplay, most of which I believe was new.

Amazing indeed, the graphics are easily some of the best on consoles to date.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Trico is my one hope for ps3 show. That and heavy rain. I mean I'll love GOW3 and Uncharted but I've seen enough.


We've yet to see any game-play footage of GOW3 so I'm optimistic.

I don't mind them showing off Uncharted, for me stealing E3 is not what I want. I wanna hear about games that are coming later this fall so I know what to expect.

====

PSPGO, PSP LBP, PSP Assassins Creed & PSP MGS will probably be talked about tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about the trailer that was released 2 weeks ago. He was being chased by a truck.



It led into the part where some soldiers get run over by a bus but I had never seen that truck chasing Nathan before.


Venom said:


> We've yet to see any game-play footage of GOW3 so I'm optimistic.
> 
> I don't mind them showing off Uncharted, for me stealing E3 is not what I want. I wanna hear about games that are coming later this fall so I know what to expect.


Some gameplay of Kratos riding a cyclops was leaked some time ago.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2009)

2008/2009 are greats years for the ps3 after the shtiness of 2006/2007. Not the games though.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I wonder when MGS4 Subsistence will come out...it will give me a reason to buy the MGS4 again!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

What time will the Sony press conference be, eastern time?


----------



## K-deps (Jun 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> What time will the Sony press conference be, eastern time?



2 o clock good sir


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright cool, at least I won't have to wake up too early then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> Sony better fucking deliver tomorrow



Or else what? Gonna baww about the "portbox shit60?"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> We've yet to see any game-play footage of GOW3 so I'm optimistic.
> 
> I don't mind them showing off Uncharted, for me stealing E3 is not what I want. I wanna hear about games that are coming later this fall so I know what to expect.
> 
> ...



I've seen GOW footage, looks great, but wanna see new footage of games. 

Metal gear peace walker looks good from big boss on there. But we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

It's gonna be lame watching a Sony conference liveblog at work knowing I could be watching it live at the Shrine. =/

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Take a sick day DS just do not appear on any tv showings


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Bushido, don't you work for Sony? So shouldn't you have an good idea of what's going down tomorrow?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Take a sick day DS just do not appear on any tv showings



Fuck that, I need to make the bank account overflow.



> Bushido, don't you work for Sony? So shouldn't you have an good idea of what's going down tomorrow?



Maybe... 

But believe me, it's much better being there in person for either the fanboy applauds or the epic lulz.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah so, Last Year M$ took the show with FF13 coming to the 360. And it looks  like its going to happen again now, with the recent MGS: R announced. 



Is Sony going to punk out this year, or do they have a mega announcement aside from PS3 Slim and PSP Go?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Yeah so, Last Year M$ took the show with FF13 coming to the 360. And it looks  like its going to happen again now, with the recent MGS: R announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sony going to punk out this year, or do they have a mega announcement aside from PS3 Slim and PSP Go?



I don't think MGS: R is anywhere on the level of FF13 because MGS: R hadn't been touted as an exclusive by Konami for nearly a year.

Sony will have Uncharted 2, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, Ratchet and Clank 2 and a little game by Team Ico that no one cares about.

Sony will have a better E3, IMO.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Maybe...
> 
> .



Whats the point of having one of us, in the Sony Corp if your not gonna spill the beans?


Spill the beans man, just spill them


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally with GOW III coming out next year, i have a reason to pick up a PS3 (hopefully next week), i am looking to pick up Valkyria Chronicles, Resistance/Resistance: 2 though i don't know what to get for the fourth game.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

If Sony shows charts I will choke someone. I think Microsoft did it right this year with just the games. I didn't like all the games and they did have any huge shocks or megatons but it was still very solid and consistent, untill they got to the camera and it seemed to grind to a hault.

So Sony better not do charts and statistics for 30mins then just show little trailers or teasers for games because that shit is just not any fun.
I hope for a big shocking game or something, its the main thing Microsoft lacked I think.

PSPGo will likely go for 30mins I predict, and I have no interest in the PSP


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> If Sony shows charts I will choke someone. I think Microsoft did it right this year with just the games. I didn't like all the games and they did have any huge shocks or megatons but it was still very solid and consistent, untill they got to the camera and it seemed to grind to a hault.
> 
> So Sony better not do charts and statistics for 30mins then just show little trailers or teasers for games because that shit is just not any fun.
> I hope for a big shocking game or something, its the main thing Microsoft lacked I think.
> ...



Hey guys, here's some charts to explain how we lost 1 billion dollars this year. Enjoy 

Nah, I don't think we'll be seeing charts


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Whats the point of having one of us, in the Sony Corp if your not gonna spill the beans?
> 
> 
> Spill the beans man, just spill them



They're called NDAs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony: We sold over 20 million systems, still lowest of all three though. But don't worry we have this shitty new device called PSPGO! Oh and PS3SLIM for the same price! *1 hour passes* Enjoy! Oh and here's a 3 minutes reel of games.


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

I am actually interested in getting the PSP Go, especially since i don't have a reliable way to transport my PSP 3000.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Please for the love of god let them announce a price drop so I can out and get my damn PS3 already.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't think MGS: R is anywhere on the level of FF13 because MGS: R hadn't been touted as an exclusive by Konami for nearly a year.
> 
> Sony will have Uncharted 2, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, Ratchet and Clank 2 and a little game by Team Ico that no one cares about.
> 
> Sony will have a better E3, IMO.



That true, but Sony really needs that WOW factor to top Xbox 360 this year imo


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, so I got this crystal ball and here's my prediction: 

This conference will be the PS3's best yet, just like this year is turning out to be.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> That true, but Sony really needs that WOW factor to top Xbox 360 this year imo



As much as I love the MGS series, _Uncharted 2_ blows away anything shown at the MS conference apart from _Modern Warfare 2_.

Sony will have a far superior show thanks to certain games. I don't care if they concentrate on PSP Go or whatever, as long as they show new gameplay and features for _Ratchet and Clank 2_, _Uncharted 2_, _God of War 3_ and _Heavy Rain_, they win. I won't even mention _TRICO_ as that could win a whole conference by itself.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahhh good, Fight Night 4 comes out this month. I'm so happy that I'm getting money, I really should be saving. I guess I'll start in July.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sony: We sold over 20 million systems, still lowest of all three though. But don't worry we have this shitty new device called PSPGO! Oh and PS3SLIM for the same price! *1 hour passes* Enjoy! Oh and here's a 3 minutes reel of games.


It'll be that, probably. 

Just show us GT5, for fuck's sake!!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Rumour has it this'll be one of Sony's biggest conferences in the last 11 years. It's hard not to be a little skeptical but as long as we get new footage of currently announced exclusives as well as some new IP's I think that will be the case, price drop or not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It'll be that, probably.
> 
> Just show us GT5, for fuck's sake!!



Kaz said he wasn't going to talk about it at E3... unless the 360 talk about them having the DEFINITIVE RACER THIS GENERATION says otherwise.

Still mad I'm not going to the see the conference live at the Shrine today. =/



Altron said:


> I am actually interested in getting the PSP Go, especially since i don't have a reliable way to transport my PSP 3000.



What?  Do you not have pockets?


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Everytime that guy said this "This'll be the definitive racing game of this generation". I was thinking has he never heard of the GT series, and the fact that they have a new racing game coming soon.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> What?  Do you not have pockets?



I think he was referring to having to bring UMD's along


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

How long left?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

45 minutes!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

32 Minutes, i am waiting for a bang that owns the MS conference


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

GOW3
Heavy Rain
Uncharted 2
MAG
GT5
PSP GO
Improvements to PSN

What else from Sony?


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> GOW3
> Heavy Rain
> Uncharted 2
> MAG
> ...



R&C: Crack in Time

Trico (hopefully)

Starhawk announcement (I know they trademarked the name a while ago)

Can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> GOW3
> Heavy Rain
> Uncharted 2
> MAG
> ...



Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker

That's all I need.

Maybe more Kojima


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a prediction... FACEBOOK IS GOING TO SHOW UP ON PSN!!!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I want a Real live Raiden to stroke kojimas cock and Kojima saying: 
"Didju rike eet? "


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Riiiiidge Raaacer, perhaps?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 2, 2009)

Tomba! 3

...............


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Smash_2451 said:


> Riiiiidge Raaacer, perhaps?


That reminds me, what happened to Kaz Hirai? Did he show up last year?


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

22 minutes...


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> That reminds me, what happened to Kaz Hirai? Did he show up last year?



It was only Jack Tretton last year.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't care much for sony, though if Kingdom Hearts III is a possibility... I'm watching


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the only thing Kojima is going to show at this event is the MGS game.

I doubt he'd also show the Castlevania game he's supposedly producing now.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> I don't care much for sony, though if Kingdom Hearts III is a possibility... I'm watching



Most likely there won't be any Kingdom Hearts III stuff until FFVersusXIII finishes development, since it's mostly the same team.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I want Sony to make me cum today


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

In before facebook


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Not started yet?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Couple mins now!  

Comon kick my arse Sony, you know you want to.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony please impress us.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

I like this womans voice......rawr


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony announces PS3 Slim, PS Home update, and shows 2 minutes of games.

Sony executives found mutilated the next day.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft did a sabotage on Sony


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Where can I stream online?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Quotes of the season


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Quotes of the season


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

G4 live stream: Quotes of the season


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

This lady has been saying samething for three times now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Love you guys.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Has it actually started yet? G4 still has Adam Sessler talking


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

PLEASE TAKE YOUR SEATS AT THIS TIME.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

i really look forward to fanboy wars this year


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Geg said:


> Has it actually started yet? G4 still has Adam Sessler talking



It will start any second


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

...and it begins.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the music. So catchy.

/taps foot.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

It's starting


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

NOW..............


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

okay not a bad start with One Vision... but the Beatles have a better effect on me


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Good jab Jack


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

HAVE MY BABIES MR. TRETTON


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Jack Tretton


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

blablabla innovation


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

.......


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

PENIS                   .


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Jack Tretton>>>>everyone else this E3.

(except Reggie, obviously)


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Jack >>>>>> Reggie >>>>> Casual Bitch


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Goddamn numbers, I'm gonna slam my dick in a draw.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

PS2 hahaha


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

nice use of queen in the intro


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

congratz only one of those games is an exclusive... and it's a waste to be an exclusive


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

lol PS2 >>> Ps3


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I like that Start

"We are more awesome "


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

PS2 related stuff?  Why?  If the PS3 is backwards compatible, just focus on the games for the new hardware and mention the PS2 games as an afterthought.

And looks like everyone's taking the Nintendo model of showing statistics and talking.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

lol numbers


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

if you present numbers without using Little Big Planet you Phail


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Did anyone notice Lego Batman was repeated for the PS2


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2 woo! I'm hoping for snow area


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2, hell yeah!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

why Reggie is better.... the audience was too afraid to cheer


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

I just came


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Uncharted.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

"Holy shit..." hahaha XD


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2 = amazing visuals


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2...

Now _that_ is a beautiful looking piece of video game magic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

COLONEL, WHAT'S A HIND D DOING HERE?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck, UC2 is so impressive.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

HE MUST BE MAD TO FLY A HIND IN THIS STORM


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

LIQUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted looks amazing.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> HE MUST BE MAD TO FLY A HIND IN THIS STORM



IN THAT KIND OF WEATHER  NOT STORM


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

I'M YOU! I'M YOUR SHADOW!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

... that was amazing.. :amazed


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Day   one.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow they about to live demo MAG, this should be interesting.

PS I want Uncharted's babies


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2 just won the show

lol, Tachi.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Eh, Uncharted looks okay.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

MAG needs a better name >.>


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man, this should be interesting.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Massive Action Game

Get it? It's massive, and it's action. So clever.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

MAG looks lame. It's just your average shooter


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Eh...  MAG looks lame.. besides the amount of people playing..


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Jesus Christ, M$ and its Halo crew must have shitted on themselfs. MAG looks to be vary tactical and vary good.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Eh, Uncharted looks okay.



What. The. Fuck?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> MAG looks lame. It's just your average shooter


Looks like Battlefield 2.5


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

The game screen is a massive clusterfuck.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Eh, Uncharted looks okay.



Oh    you.


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

MAG was meh, then again Uncharted 2 stole so much thunder it's not even funny.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

If mag has no lag it'll be good.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

PSP TIME!  COM'ON KOJIMA!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

meh Mag was meh


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

PSP GO! Let's see that Metal Gear


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

LMFAO at audience applauding hannah montana game.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

HANNAH MONTANA BUNDLE!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

lol.. Hannah Montana.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah uncharted 2 is okay... i will give another look later, but it seemed to me that it had a few FPS drops... and that helicopter was retarded.... it's a game i know... but seriously...
Mag... meh
they cheered Hannah montana... lol at sony fanboys...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Lilac-colored PSP


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

MAG LAG lol cwuthudidthar


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hopefully they'll reveal some new titles after the PSP part is done.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

RIIIIIDGE RACER


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2 was the coolest thing so far.

I like Tretton, he seems honest and not full of that business PR shit like MS and Nintendo are. He admits his nerves.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> yeah uncharted 2 is okay... i will give another look later, but it seemed to me that it had a few FPS drops... and that helicopter was retarded.... it's a game i know... but seriously...
> Mag... meh
> they cheered Hannah montana... lol at sony *fanboys*...



Oh, irony.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

PSP GO GO GO!!! MGS!!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uncharted 2 was the coolest thing so far.
> 
> I like Tretton, he seems honest and not full of that business PR shit like MS and Nintendo are. He admits his nerves.



Exactly why I like him more so than the others.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

PSP go? no wai!


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm freakin loving the new PSP, my god


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh Kaz  <3


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

"We call it, the worst kept secret of E3" haha luv you Kaz ^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

OH FUCK, IT'S RIIIDGE RACER AND PSP NO.

Quick, stop falling down the hill of fail.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ridge-motherfucking-Racer


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to say, PSP go's design looks comfortable.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Oh, irony.



yeah i'm damn PC user  and i really dislike sony


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting "PSP Go will retail for 599 US Dollars...."


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

I just notice how high his pants are...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Music transfer on the PSP Easier? ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

This new application is called "Built in Riiiidge Racer" packaged with the PSP.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

IT'S RIDGE RACER PEOPLE


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I just notice how high his pants are...



He's hiding the PS3 Slim in there. Just wait for him to whip it out.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know, I kinda like the new PSP.

Sue me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

fuck yeah cheap tool kits.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

249                 $


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Europe always screwed


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I don't know, I kinda like the new PSP.
> 
> Sue me.



I'm getting used to it too


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

LMFAO, 250 bucks? FUCK THAT SHIT...


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting "PSP Go will retail for 599 US Dollars...."



ahah. Imagine


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

$250.

WTF?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He's hiding the PS3 Slim in there. Just wait for him to whip it out.



 ....


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH UMD TITLES


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm getting used to it too



It appeals to the part of me that despises UMDs


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

How much do you expect the PSP Go to be?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey look, another overpriced "evolution".

PSP No can sit in the corner of I-don't-give-a-shit along with the DSi.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

GT Mobile here we go.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

$169 for 3000 still D:


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 2, 2009)

GT on PSP!! Come on pull your finger out and bring out the PS3 version already!!


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought we were all waiting for Ridge Racer.

I love me some Gran Turismo 4, but come on, no one expects the love that is Ridge Racer!


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

This gran turismo guy looks sooo uncomfortable


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It appeals to the part of me that despises UMDs


I like the 16Gb. It just speaks to me. So much porn


Autumn Sky said:


> How much do you expect the PSP Go to be?



250 dollars and euro's

---

New anime on the PSN


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

£151 for people in the UK, surprisingly not actually that bad compared to how badly Europe usually gets fucked over.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Aneeeeeme Aaaneeme lol @ anime pronunciation.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey look, another overpriced "evolution".
> 
> PSP No can sit in the corner of I-don't-give-a-shit along with the DSi.


Lul, Touche!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

GT GT GT GT GT GT


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

His pants are high too.....


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, poor guy doesn't quite look at home there. 

<3


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> His pants are high too.....



 Stop staring at their pants


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

I am going to buy this PSPgo, i like how it looks.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn. GTPSP is astounding.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

800 cars


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish I liked GT. I would buy this


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Stop staring at their pants



I can't.. it's right there in my face..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

GT PSP sounds pretty kickass actually.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

800 cars, 35 tracks???? 

4P multiplayer???? 

Booooooooooooomb


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Why does EVERY event have some guy that doesn't just shut the fuck up?


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm waiting for him to awkwardly drop the PSP from his hand...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

This guy is writing down all the shit he says, poor bastard


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

What the fuck is with that translator?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I get the feeling he wasn't quite prepared for this, they should've had the main features written on the big screen at least or something.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

lol

Both of them looked like they were having a hard time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Translator VS Nintendo Bitch = ???


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Trading cars like pokemon


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

MGS


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

awww shit MGS fam.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

METAL GEAR


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

STOP! Kojima time!


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Kojima, my hero!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

GODJIMA IS THERE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

DID JU RIKE IT?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

KOJIMA-SAN!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

i was expecting some booing


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

PEACE WALKER NEXT

EDIT:

Fuck, I'm so slow.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Gotta love the bad porn soundtrack.

Hideo Kojima pimpin' your bitches.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

SNAKE IS BACK ON PSP! YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

How is it true sequel to MG franchise? More like prequel?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

10 YRS AFTER MGS3!!!!! TRUE SQUEAL ON PSP?? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

wait so theirs a zelda game and a mgs game going to be called peace walker?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Does Kojima not feel like speaking in English today?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

KOJIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YES ALL OVER MY FACE


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

The true midquel of Metal Gear.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> How is it true sequel to MG franchise? More like prequel?



Well kinda both.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

It sucks that this shit got leaked, though ;__;


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

"This will be a true sequel of the Metal Gear Franchise"


Wonder what he means by that?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, nice pants.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

WHY PSP!!!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

PREASE ENJOI


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol @ Kotaku.



> Fahey:  It really sounded like he said "Pisswalker"


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH TRAILER


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

lol parachuting sleeping enemy


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

oh shit! *TRUE* sequel.

he may as well have just said fuck you microsoft hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

SNAKES!?! What the hell!?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait WAAAT


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

4 snakes?! wut

The trailer's just being all stealth n shit


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

true sequel on a psp yeah go ahead and cheer for that...


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

BOX RAPEEEE!!!!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol, am I the only one that gets the impression he's taking shots at Metal Gear Solid Rising?

Saying this isn't a spin off.
Saying he will be deeply involved with production and script writing,

 @ box action


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

Woah! Multiple Snakes.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL i thought the two snakes were just about to do it ;-)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

4 snakes?!


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

holy shit, I see Snake(s)!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLLY SHIT! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! BIG BOSS CLONES!!! HOLLY SHIT!!!!  

I CAME!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Hehe, what an awesome trailer.

Sony needs one more cool thing and I'll think they would have done better than Nintendo.

They still have a ways to beat MS's though.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Resident Evil


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

RESIDENT EVIL PORTABLE


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> "This will be a true sequel of the Metal Gear Franchise"
> 
> 
> Wonder what he means by that?





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> oh shit! *TRUE* sequel.
> 
> he may as well have just said fuck you microsoft hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha





Venom said:


> Lol, am I the only one that gets the impression he's taking shots at Metal Gear Solid Rising?
> 
> Saying this isn't a spin off.
> Saying he will be deeply involved with production and script writing,
> ...




IS THAT REALLY INGAME? 



OUTER HEAVEN


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

haha holy shit the ending


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh shi-

Resident Evil PSP!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

RE on PSP? COOL!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

RESIDENT EVIL PORTABLE?!?!?!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

lol, PSP MGS.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheering at Harry Potter and Hannah Montana?

The devil you say?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

THIS IS SO DAMN SEXY!! OMG! I WILL HAV EOT GET PSP GO FOR MGS!!!!


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Huge improvement over last years E3, we have game trailers


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Hannah monta- - woooo!


Littlebigplanet, MGS, and resident evil?
I'm sorry... time to save up for this PSPgo


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking Hannah Montana.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

YES  NEW JAK GAME :WOW


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> THIS IS SO DAMN SEXY!! OMG! I WILL HAV EOT GET PSP GO FOR MGS!!!!



 Looks great.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

PSP is awesome again.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn, i wanted more info on the RE PSP game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK DO THESE PEOPLE CHEER FOR HANNAH MONTANA AND IGNORE RESI WHAT THE FUCK WHO THE FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

DID I JUST SEE SOME TOHOU FIGHTER!?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Persona!



Zen-aku said:


> YES  NEW JAK GAME :WOW



Fuck yes!


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> WHY THE FUCK DO THESE PEOPLE CHEER FOR HANNAH MONTANA AND IGNORE RESI WHAT THE FUCK WHO THE FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK



For a laugh? 

I think Jack threw it in there for a joke


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> WHY THE FUCK DO THESE PEOPLE CHEER FOR HANNAH MONTANA AND IGNORE RESI WHAT THE FUCK WHO THE FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK



I think they are just being silly.

If I was their, I would do the same.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

FF7 on PSN FUCK YEAH! Please be for Australia


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

This conference has already crushed Nintendo's imo.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

I still own my copy of PS1

Give me some hard to find PS1 RPG titles.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This conference has already crushed Nintendo's imo.



like that was an hard accomplishment...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> For a laugh?
> 
> I think Jack threw it in there for a joke





Id said:


> I think they are just being silly.
> 
> If I was their, I would do the same.


I actually got that, im just posting in hype mode


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

..Home still exists?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Goddamn Home


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't get this FF7 thing... does that mean it's possible to play FF7 on the PSPgo?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Home


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony's version of Nintendo's "Who Are You?" ad, perhaps?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This conference has already crushed Nintendo's imo.



from what ive herd that wasn't hard to do


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

I would be like.

WWWOOOOOO Fuck yea Hanna, In Da Butt!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

I still have my FF7 as well


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2009)

God of War III and FF versus gameplay  plox


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

He said BANG


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait what...a new Castlevania game to the PSP was shown in that montage?

Link removed

Yeah, based on these montages, Sony has effectively shown more games than Nintendo and MS combined, so they win on quantity terms


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Looks great.


God did it again.. making me buy a system only for one game. 

At least PSP Go will act like my new ipod...


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> I don't get this FF7 thing... does that mean it's possible to play FF7 on the PSPgo?



Yes. You can put any PS1 game from the PSN onto your PSP.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

A montage of a montage with a countdown of a video to a video.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I have three copies of FF7.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally, PS3 games


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

And suddenly MONTAGE


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

GONNA NEED A MONTAGE


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Lost planet 2??


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

awww shit Rockstar exclusive.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

New Rockstar exclusive? 

EDIT: beaten!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Lost planet 2??



is now multiplatform, yes.



Also please show some agent footage


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahh Assassins Creed 2
But what, no hot Jade Raymond


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Agent..... hmmmmm

Not even a trailer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

AC2 demo? BRING IT ON!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Assman's Creed? Come awn, we did so well at Ubi's event by the game not being shown, why tamper this one?


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Are they not going to show off GoW3, Ratchet, Heavy Rain and TRICO?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL just stabbed a guy and sat him down, that was cool


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

When does this finish?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> God did it again.. making me buy a system only for one game.
> 
> At least PSP Go will act like my new ipod...



I thought this game will be available n PSN for PSP meaning all PSP's can get it!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOBISUCK D:

SUCKSOFT

UBIFAIL


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck Yeah AC2


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> When does this finish?



It's a 2-hour conference, no idea how much is left though.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I thought this game will be available n PSN for PSP meaning all PSP's can get it!



Yeah, it'll be on all PSP's

AC2 looks great but kinda weird


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I assume its not over yet? Anything new that we did not know about for PS3? (minus home stuff).


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

AC2 looks pretty good.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's a 2-hour conference, no idea how much is left though.



It started at 12:10 pm so thats about 40-50 minutes left.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

AC 2 looks good.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

AC2 is the SHIT!


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's a 2-hour conference, no idea how much is left though.



About 30-40 minutes...



> AC2 is the SHIT!



Sure is...


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I assume its not over yet? Anything new that we did not know about for PS3? (minus home stuff).



Heavy Rain, Ratchet, GoW3 and TRICO hasn't been shown yet.

Double blades in AC2 is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks a bit rubbish to be fair, same appearance, moves, everything but with hang-gliding?!! No way I'm buying that.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope they show Heavy Rain... it's what i'm really hoping to see...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

FFXIII


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

And that perfect tool for every task...

Is my penis.

No.  None of that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Final Fantasy??


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Airship looks so Star Trek


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooh more gameplay of FFXIII, lookin good 

Wow at some of the environments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

my stream died whats happening


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

FF 13 is meh


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

14 now?!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Final Fantasy 14?


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

FF14 OJMGOfgh fgh hg


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy Shit FFXIIII Already????!??!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Female Sephiroth


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCKIN WHAT!!!!!! BOOM GOES MEGATON!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

FF14 exclusive!

Game. Over.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

The hell FFXIV


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2009)

FF14 PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

FF XIV?

Sweet, but I'm sure Microsoft is gonna try and grab a hold of that "exclusive" title.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY FUCK FFIV


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking love the audio on this trailer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

@ the FFXIII trailer...

FFXIV?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

FF 14!!!!!!!!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome, open areas in FFXIII confirmed.

But what the fuck. FFXIV.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT THEUFKCL;AKDJASSSSSSSS


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

damn FF 14 MMO


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

What a big ass bomb, and _*lol online*_


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

AW man it's an online FF


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

FINAL FANTASY 14?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

MMO!! SHIT! >_<


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

wait...it's an mmorpg. false alarm


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

LoL, ONLINE?? Don't tell me it's another MMO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

FFXIV? Really does not surprise me honestly. Consdiering they annocned DQ10 for Wii before DQ9 was out.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony stole Microsoft's thunder?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

FF 14?....WHAT!!!!!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

So whats with ff13 versus?


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah so how about a Xenogears remake Saqure/Ennix?

Make one I will rike it


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

*FINAL FANTASY XIV ONLINE!? WHAT THE HELL WHAT THE HELL!?!*


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Even if it's just FF Online 2, I definitely didn't expect that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope it's as good as FFXI was.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Times like this I wish I was mad rich.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

here it comes Sony's Natal?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm on IGN. Stop talking about FFXIV 3 minutes before I know about it!

Exclusive and 2010 release, my arse.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man that FFXIII trailer was great 

Goddamn I was so excited when I heard him say Final Fantasy XIV.

Then it turns out to be another fucking MMO


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

No Versus 13, lol.

Its gameplay will be forever elusive.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

WHAT IS WITH 13 VERSUS now


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

FFIV! MEGATON!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

LoL, the poor guy is nervous as hell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol MMO. Turns out XIV will be another unused number in the FF universe, right next to XI


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

WTF is this a glowing vibrator?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

it's Wii lol


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Motion control with a control?  We've never seen that before, have we?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

LOOK, A 3D FLOATING DILDO. OH GOD SONY, YOUR GIMMICKS!


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Bootleg wiimote HA


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, shi- another motion controller...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Final Fantasy 14, guys im speachless. 

Dont even care about the motion shit.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii + Mylo = this????


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

lol Dildomote

Good show, Sony.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I knew it once I saw the character designs, gave me a strong FFXI vibe.

FFXI is ancient now, so now's a pretty good time to announce its successor.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, the poor guy is nervous as hell.


 true.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

O M G this is pathetic. I hope games do NOT use this hahah


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Final Fantasy 14, guys im speachless.
> 
> Dont even care about the motion shit.


lol penismote.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay this motion controller is awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey that motion shit looks way more responsive than the Wiimote.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at that!  They ripped off Zero Suit Samus' whip!


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

Woot! FF14 online. Damn what a swerve.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony says fuck your wii mote.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow this isnt even close to the Natal


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

This is poor man's wiimote.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2009)

Laughing so hard right now. This is sooooooooooo bad. Wow Sony, you outdid yourselves. I didn't think you could top Ridge Racer gimmick and wireless motion-remote. Oh man.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

That is a Wii-mote better than a Wii-mote ever was


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hm, actually it looks quite cool.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Hey that motion shit looks way more responsive than the Wiimote.



Thats why they have Motion+


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Motion should never be in controls imo.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> This is poor man's wiimote.



What, are you dense?

This looks like a vastly improved version, if anything.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

If you get that in the shape of a gun, you can have a pretty nice FPS.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks pretty cool...(use for spells!)


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

So it took them  nearly 3 years to copy the Wii?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

its a wii.....Nintendo should sue!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

fucking dick lasso.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

For FPS and action games it holds some potential.

Though for the moment, it's rather pitiful.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii mote? No glowing dildo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rich man's Wii-mote.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Sub-millimetre accuracy? that's pretty awesome. I remember the guy who came up with this working on it and wanting to demo it to Sony. I was wondering when itwould come to fruition.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

ok the bow and arrow looks like fun.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks cool.. but I dun want this in game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy crap, the Wiimote has _nothing_ on this shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

The archery one looks fun... for 10 minutes.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

The archery/shooting definitely looks interesting.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

That was pretty precise. Not really a motion type guy.

Something for the casual guys I guess.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

um, I don't see no PSResort or PSPlay or PSFit so I still think the wiimote's more simple and relaxing


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap, the Wiimote has _nothing_ on this shit.



Inorite. I lol at how much the Wii guys were talking about the archery and now this.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Give me a star wars light saber game running 1080 at 60 fps and I will buy that glowing dildo, with vibration function.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 2, 2009)

I wanna play with my six year old daughter because of LBP


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

"Playstation is the best" 

That was planned


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice novelty, and it seems to be more in ground with something more reliable than what MS is doing.

Damn, Sony is fucking ABAP, and this is with them really only flaunting Uncharted 2 thus far.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Boom headshot


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

The Wii is officially obsolete, stomped by both MS and Sony.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap, the Wiimote has _nothing_ on this shit.





It seems exactly the same as Motion+


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii officially got owned in their own arena


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

lol.. Wiimote got beat by Penismote.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> That was pretty precise. Not really a motion type guy.
> 
> Something for the casual guys I guess.


Or if they're smart enough, they could implement it effectively in real games like what Nintendo should have done since the start.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Please show Ratchet, TRICO, Heavy Rain and GoW3


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Nintendo better do a HD Update or bring Wii HD


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

pfft oh you guys, and your bashing on Nintendo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just the ICO project would be good enough for me.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Competition for Mario Kart.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

if it plays like mario cart on gfx steroids I will rent it.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> "Playstation is the best"
> 
> That was planned



Precisely... 



erictheking said:


> Or if they're smart enough, they could implement it effectively in real games like what Nintendo should have done since the start.



Agreed...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It seems exactly the same as Motion+



Read quote below.



dilbot said:


> Wii officially got owned in their own arena



This.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Pedobear driver for Donkey Show


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Im still fucking speechless


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to see God of War 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The Wii is officially obsolete, stomped by both MS and Sony.



Yes really I mean over 50 million Wii's sold WW :0


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

LBP meets Mario Kart.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Boring Mario Cart clone


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nice novelty, and it seems to be more in ground with something more reliable than what MS is doing.
> 
> .



All they did was paint a wii mote + black and put a light bulb on it


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I want to see God of War 3.



It is like Zelda or Metroid, it comes in the End


----------



## Segan (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Pedobear driver for Donkey Show


What, DS is on E3 now?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Boring Mario Cart clone



the only thing that could be interesting is the customization... personally i don't really care for the style...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

*The Last Guardian(TM) rounded out the presentation with a sneak peek at footage from the newest title from the internal studio that developed the highly regarded Shadow of the Colossus and Ico*


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Read quote below.



The problem with that is Sony has a pretty terrible run supporting PlayStation attachments be it the EyeToy or the PS2 HDD. The packof mini-games that's sure to launch wit it will probably be fun it it lacks the appeal of Wii Sports(vanilla)


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Segan said:


> What, DS is on E3 now?



Seeing as you can create your own driver, he would probably design a pedobear.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22
alexwill22


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

TRICO IS COMING


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> the only thing that could be interesting is the customization... personally i don't really care for the style...



Yeah the customization looks nice....


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> alexwill22
> alexwill22
> alexwill22
> alexwill22
> ...



500 - Internal Server Error
500 - Internal Server Error
500 - Internal Server Error
500 - Internal Server Error
500 - Internal Server Error


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECO X3


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

The map building looks pretty nice.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

Perfecting mario kart much?


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

God that was boring Williams and James. Fuck out of here.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The map building looks pretty nice.



Looks very nice. Gonna buy that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> 500 - Internal Server Error
> 500 - Internal Server Error
> 500 - Internal Server Error
> 500 - Internal Server Error
> 500 - Internal Server Error


Fucking guests D:

*The Last Guardian(TM) rounded out the presentation with a sneak peek at footage from the newest title from the internal studio that developed the highly regarded Shadow of the Colossus and Ico

I hope they arent trolling me 
*


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Last Guardian!!!!!!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking yes! TRICO!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 2, 2009)

isn't this the video that was already leaked?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks weird


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT TRICO FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

O shit, Last Guardian!!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

The Last Guardian! Wooooo!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes it was Munaz


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> isn't this the video that was already leaked?



Not exactly...the same


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Epic Epic


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Dust off you copies of Ico.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like a far more recent build.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GOODBYE MICROSOFT AND NINTENDO


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks gorgeous


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

That huge thing looks like my puppy..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes lets hope these games sell for a change. How much longer?


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Game of the Year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

*The Last Guardian(TM) rounded out the presentation with a sneak peek at footage from the newest title from the internal studio that developed the highly regarded Shadow of the Colossus and Ico
*
God DAMN*!
*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Not really for me, but looks nice.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

GT5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony just won E3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

I was expecting more like SoTC gameplay, this is more like Ico. 

Not a bad thing, but I expected much better...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck it is time for GoW 3


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

lol            Cars.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

New footage too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

GT5 GT5 

OMG SO MUCH EPIC


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony is flooring Wii and 360.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Racing how exciting


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT GT5


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man I missed the part about The Last Guardian being from the SOTC team. Definitely buying


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 2, 2009)

GOW3 FUCK YEA!!


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Kratos...this is Sony!!!!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

The Last Guardian just looked amazing.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Really looking forward to The Last Guardian.

GOD OF WAR 3!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

GOD OF WAR 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

IT IS TIME


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Why is the fat boy mean mugging everyone?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY FUCK GOD OF WAR LIVE DEMO!?


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Saving God of War 3 for the end?  What kind of thinking is that?  This is madness!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

GOW GOW GOW GOW 

I MEAN WTF SONY???? 

OVERKILL


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

PlayStation won E3 2009.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

ARES!!!

Kratos


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony just won _gaming_


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

This has been one amazing game after another. Sony just won so hard their penises fell off


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

boss fight!!!


----------



## 303aegiszx (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony steals the show once again.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

THIS....IS....*SONY *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sony just won _gaming_



Good conference, lets hope the sales pick up, 3rd place is a bad place to be in.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Where's Street Fighter 4: Suffix at ?


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Good conference, lets hop the sales pick up, 3rd place is a bad place to be in.



Third?  I thought since the PS2, Sony was always on top.  Did the Wii or 360 change that?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy shit at that finisher!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

I like GOW but iam not seeing nay thing i dint see  in the last 2 even the graphics are the same


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

lol, boobs


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

That centaur got hit with a move straight out of The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Good conference, lets hope the sales pick up, 3rd place is a bad place to be in.


lol idc as long as I get to play good games.

Shame on you sales person.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

...

So, whats all the fuss about here?

Guess it was just me who found none of those titles particularly exciting (minus GT5).


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

These are Manly Tears of Joy


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

Versus 13, what are you talking about


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

That's one way to use a horn.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

God of War 3 looks awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

March 2010?

Werent they talking about End 2009 recently?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol idc as long as I get to play good games.
> 
> Shame on you sales person.



awww, well I mean not even 1 million sales (in the states) for Killzone 2 which hurts the company that you love playing games from! remember that!


I will most likely get Uncharted 2 for sure.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 2, 2009)

Was I the only one who heard someone else talking while this guy finished off Sony E3?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ...
> 
> So, whats all the fuss about here?
> 
> Guess it was just me who found none of those titles particularly exciting (minus GT5).



Sony saying "it's going to be the best year for the PS3" like every year. God of War 3, FF13 trailer and gameplay, FF14 trailer, and GT5.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2009)

PS3 for games.
Xbox 360 for network.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

All that is left for me is word on some kind of Snatcher game, the policenauts fan trans and Diablo III news. 

SEGA Phantasy Star 5 please >.<


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

That. Was. Amazing.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty good conference, showed lots of games.

PSPGo has a great line-up aswell.

GOW3 looked epic.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Man, that conference was just overkill.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony showed a lot of whackness at the start and with that 3mote. Second best overall presentation this year.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

I think Sony just won. I am soooo excited for God of War 3, Uncharted, and OF COURSE... MGS Peace Walker.. so many Snakesssss!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> awww, well I mean not even 1 million sales (in the states) for Killzone 2 which hurts the company that you love playing games from! remember that!
> 
> 
> I will most likely get Uncharted 2 for sure.


Hahahaha I'm a SEGA fan gtfo. 

And take your sales shit somewhere else, im not buying what you are selling vacuum cleaner man.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like I was right! NO PS3 SLIM or Price drop. I bet a 2 week ban on that as well, soooo who was it that said it would happen?!?! 


Overall nice show, they appealed to their audience.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

Best conference out of the 3? I only saw from FF13 onwards


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sony showed a lot of whackness at the start and with that 3mote. Second best overall presentation this year.



Second to who?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony did really good this year, they showed alot of games,  ALot, they still did a numbers rundown but it wasnt so unbearable

Their Motion Controller was embarrassing thogh 

8/10


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sony saying "it's going to be the best year for the PS3" like every year.



.. and yet they're still dead last in the market.

Seriously, whats the big deal over GOW3 anyway? I was watching that gameplay video thinking to myself "repetitive button mashing sequences + random quicktime events thrown in for good measure? pass.."



Kusuriuri said:


> Second to who?



Microsoft. By far.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

So they just moved the GoW3 Release a few months from End 09 to march 2010.
Thats annoying.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2009)

Really fun conference, very excited for this year.
One thing though, did I miss something?...StarHawk?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

MS was still better


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Second to who?



M$ brought the hype this year. Good games, a polished motion controller trailer, and gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony....I'm actually somewhat shocked to say it, but they blew down the house with nuclear fucking missles.

Nintendo again picks up the rear, but at least they had a good conference too.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Moondoggie said:


> Really fun conference, very excited for this year.
> One thing though, did I miss something?...StarHawk?



It was in a montage.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a video link somewhere?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony pwned this E3. They are winner!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It was in a montage.



Oh I see, thank you. 
Darn it, totally missed it.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2009)

You missed the live stream on Gamespot Zarigani. 

I wonder how mr. Miyamoto feels right now! This is motion controller is definitely a ploy to call out the wii. They may aswell have t-bagged the wii on stage cause that's what it felt like. Nintendo responds?!


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2
GOW3
GT5
The Last Guardian
Agent
FF14

PSPGO
MGS
Assassins Creed
Resident Evil

I agree Sony didn't shock, but there line-up of exclusive games is just phenomenal. And exclusive games is what separates the consoles.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft barely even showed off any games, except _more_ worn-out Halo spinoffs and Alan Wake.

Their conference was all about Natal, which won't be implemented in any decent games until late 2010-11.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

lol @ new title


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony has the better line-up of games. Isn't that what we're here for?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Microsoft barely even showed off any games, except _more_ worn-out Halo spinoffs and Alan Wake.
> 
> Their conference was all about Natal, which won't be implemented in any decent games until late 2010-11.



Sam fisher says hi

Also the halo games sell like  crazy why not show it off

Natal is going to change  every thing so why not show it off, Innovation is Key that's What this is all about


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

The problem with Sony is that they are still too "niche" with their library. They only appeal to _their_ fans. Im not saying that it's a bad thing, infact it's nice to see them looking after their core demo, but the titles aren't very diverse you must admit. You can certainly tell that they are a Japanese company who cater almost exclusively to Japanese tastes.

As I said, GT5 was the only game that particularly appealed to myself.. everything else just seemed underwhelming and uninteresting. Some pretty looking stuff, yeah, but that isn't the main selling point for me.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 2, 2009)

Its about time they released a new jak and daxter,just wish they'd release it for the ps3.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a PS3 for the games. They provided me with lots to get excited for, I mean what more do you want from them?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

The person who made that awesome glasses movement video showing movement on a screen helped created Project Natal.

It seriously has merit.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't believe Sony actually stole the show.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

> Sony.
> Uncharted 2
> God of War III
> PSP GO
> ...



Mannenutanben


Not missing anything right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The person who made that awesome glasses movement video showing movement on a screen helped created Project Natal.
> 
> It seriously has merit.



.......Wut


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jun 2, 2009)

Any thing on FIFA 10?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> The problem with Sony is that they are still too "niche" with their library. They only appeal to _their_ fans. Im not saying that it's a bad thing, infact it's nice to see them looking after their core demo, *but the titles aren't very diverse you must admit. You can certainly tell that they are a Japanese company who cater almost exclusively to Japanese tastes.*
> 
> As I said, GT5 was the only game that particularly appealed to myself.. everything else just seemed underwhelming and uninteresting. Some pretty looking stuff, yeah, but that isn't the main selling point for me.


And now you're just trolling. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Microsoft barely even showed off any games, except _more_ worn-out Halo spinoffs and Alan Wake.
> 
> Their conference was all about Natal, which won't be implemented in any decent games until late 2010-11.



This. No footage of Crackdown 2, Left 4 Dead 2 or Halo Reach at MS's conference. Alan Wake and Conviction were cool, but that was about it apart from Natal which as stated won't be implemented for a while. Sony delivered on almost all fronts (apart from GT5 footage )

Sony 9/10
Microsoft 7/10
Nintendo 7/10


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> .......Wut



This guy helped create Project Natal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw[/YOUTUBE]

It seems when people said "HEY NINTENDO, HIRE THIS GUY!", Microsoft was listening.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> This guy helped create Project Natal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It seems when people said "HEY NINTENDO, HIRE THIS GUY!", Microsoft was listening.



I remember that He was suing multiple IR signals.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Iam willing to say Ms and Sony tied

MS brought more Innovation for the future

But Sony showed more games


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

*IM OFF TO SONY BOOTH @ E3 MOTHERFUCKERS!!!*

The Deviantart Page

Stupid yes, but await epic replies and pics on how awesome it is to be at E3 while you guys are not!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> The problem with Sony is that they are still too "niche" with their library. They only appeal to _their_ fans. Im not saying that it's a bad thing, infact it's nice to see them looking after their core demo, but the titles aren't very diverse you must admit. You can certainly tell that they are a Japanese company who cater almost exclusively to Japanese tastes.
> 
> As I said, GT5 was the only game that particularly appealed to myself.. everything else just seemed underwhelming and uninteresting. Some pretty looking stuff, yeah, but that isn't the main selling point for me.



....................



Kusuriuri said:


> And now you're just trolling. What the hell are you talking about?



This.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

I hate you Donkey Show >.<

Also lol smells awfully troll in here.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> This. No footage of Crackdown 2, Left 4 Dead 2 or Halo Reach at MS's conference.



There were a handful of L4D2 gameplay videos already released by Valve during the day, so Microsoft didn't bother running the clock down on their own conference by showing them, obviously.

Also, as far as im aware, Halo Reach hasn't even been in development long enough to even _have_ a gameplay trailer yet. Certainly thats the impression we got.

Crackdown 2? Fair enough. Impressive trailer though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Well Toffeeman does have a point. They are not going to get out of 3rd place if they just stay to there guns.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

They wanna bring those PS2 owners onto the PS3.

I think that's what they're tryna go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> There were a handful of L4D2 gameplay videos already released by Valve during the day, so Microsoft didn't bother running the clock down on their own conference by showing them, obviously.
> 
> Also, as far as im aware, Halo Reach hasn't even been in development long enough to even _have_ a gameplay trailer yet. Certainly thats the impression we got.
> 
> *Crackdown 2? Fair enough. Impressive trailer though.*



Hearing the Narrators voice was all that was required


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

This conference won the Gar Award for E3.  M$ and Nintendo couldn't compete with what Sony brought to the table.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 2, 2009)

dammit.....I thought the sony conference was tomorrow.  ah well...shall have to wait for it to be uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> This conference won the Gar Award for E3.  M$ and Nintendo couldn't compete with what Sony brought to the table.



Did u even see the MS confrence


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Hearing the Narrators voice was all that was required



You're that easily impressed with a 360 game and you go so hard on the PS3 games?.

I won't bother with you anymore.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> They wanna bring those PS2 owners onto the PS3.
> 
> I think that's what they're tryna go.



Well those ps2 owners are not all core people btw. I would bet a majority of them went to Wii. Numbers never lie and sony is down by 28 million + for the top title. 

Though they did an AMAZING job appealing to their core base which is awesome in its own respect.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

My point is that whilst Sony's conference was all about their stronger franchises, there was literally _nothing_ that picked you up by the scruff of your neck and threw you across the room. GOW3 in particular didn't leave my jaw gaping.

No real suprises during the conference either, and no strong hardware developments at all it seems.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> My point is that whilst Sony's conference was all about their stronger franchises, there was literally nothing that picked you up by the scruff of your neck and threw you across the room. GOW3 in particular didn't leave my jaw gaping.
> 
> *No suprises in the conference either*.



Final Fantasy 14


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Did u even see the MS confrence



I did, the only thing that wowed me there was the motion device.  Everything else seemed like more Halo games and 3rd party titles.  

Sony punched out games that interested me. Peripherals is one thing, but I'm more about games.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm surprised, it seems like they really stole the show this year. Sony did a great job, kept a few good secrets and damn, that little racing game was so sick.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Final Fantasy 14



^ _Nobody_ saw that coming.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Final Fantasy 14



o lawl +1 kthx


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> I did, the only thing that wowed me there was the motion device.  Everything else seemed like more Halo games and 3rd party titles.
> 
> Sony punched out games that interested me. Peripherals is one thing, but I'm more about games.



Halos their Flag ship, that's like Expecting Nintendo not to mention mario

like i said their Even

Sony showed allot of games

but MS brought the Innovation


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Halos their Flag ship, that's like Expecting Nintendo not to mention mario
> 
> like i said their Even
> 
> ...



Innovation??? dude you cant stop being a fanboy


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> o lawl +1 kthx


And what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

And hence why I said I was wowed at Project Natal


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Innovation??? dude you cant stop being a fanboy



But he has a very strong point.

Sony gave their fans what they wanted: their franchises.

But Microsoft just went all fucking out.



Kusuriuri said:


> And what's that supposed to mean?



Oh... thought you were actually being sarcastic. If you were honestly suprised about *another* Final Fantasy game being announced then im pretty amused here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Innovation??? dude you cant stop being a fanboy



iam not a fan boy , i just recognize the potential of Milo & Natal

Also if i was a fan boy i would  be saying that the MS conference was Flat out better which iam not


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> iam not a fan boy , i just recognize the *potential of Milo & Natal*
> 
> Also if i was a fan boy i would  be saying that the MS conference was Flat out better which iam not



you are overrating too much that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Hahaha potential. 

The last time I trusted potential I got Fartble II.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> you are overrating too much that.



not Really, imagine Milo's Ai being applied to like a Shooter or RPG

or Playing DDR with out a pad

Or in a tactical shooter making actual hand signals to command ur squad

Or being able to scan ur face  into a game like Mass effect or Oblivion

If any thing ur Underrating it


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hahaha potential.
> 
> The last time I trusted potential I got Fartble II.



So Natal while not being mind blowing will provide an pleasant experience for nearly all who purchase it


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I like playing my RPGs with a controller.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> not Really, imagine Milo's Ai being applied to like a Shooter or RPG
> 
> or Playing DDR with out a pad
> 
> ...



Love how you throw those things out of the blue btw all of those ideas sounds like the Wii and some other more of the N64 era.

come on accept this time Sony was better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So Natal while not being mind blowing will provide an pleasant experience for nearly all who purchase it


Not interested in any form of motion controls here bud, at all, not the Wii mote, not the Natal Eye Toy +, not the Sony penis lasso.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ _Nobody_ saw that coming.



I'm pretty sure most people won't care for the game now, because it's an MMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Love how you throw those things out of the blue btw all of those ideas sounds like the Wii and some other more nintendo ideas of the N64 era.
> 
> come on accept this time Sony was better.



Now who sounds like a fanboy

They were Even, Deal with it

Those ideas i mentioned haven't been done by Nintendo, their all things posible with Natal now


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't wait for some of these games to come out.

Uncharted 2 looked AWESOME!


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Can't wait for some of these games to come out.
> 
> Uncharted 2 looked AWESOME!



I shat bricks when the building collapsed with Drake in it


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Now who sounds like a fanboy
> 
> They were Even, Deal with it
> 
> Those ideas i mentioned haven't been done by Nintendo, their all things posible with Natal now



Those are all things that can be done with an EyeToy except they aren't as simple as you think.

You sound like the fanboy, BTW.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Now who sounds like a fanboy
> 
> They were Even, Deal with it
> 
> Those ideas i mentioned haven't been done by Nintendo, their all things posible with Natal now



I accept that XBOX 360 its a good system and I'm going to get one when Dead Rising 2 comes out ...also the others e3 Microsoft RAPED Sony so no I'm not a fanboy .

and do some research Nintendo have those ideas a long time ago .

an lets face it consoles are more about GAMES!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Those are all things that can be done with an EyeToy except they aren't as simple as you think.
> 
> You sound like the fanboy, BTW.





Oxvial said:


> I accept that XBOX 360 its a good system and I'm going to get one when Dead Rising 2 comes out ...also the others e3 Microsoft RAPED Sony so no I'm not a fanboy .
> 
> and do some research Nintendo have those ideas a long time ago .
> 
> an lets face it consoles are more about GAMES!



I haven't seen those ideas be done to the Extent were talking about in this instance [and the ideas i posted like milo's ai in a game haven't been done]

Again if i was a fan boy id be saying MS had the better  conference[ and i could make an argument for it too] But Sony put on a Conference equal to MS so their Tied IMO


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

> an lets face it consoles are more about GAMES!



Game s don't matter with out the awesome Tech to back them up

IF it were truly JUST about games Pac man would still be the Gold Standard


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

now you go with Pacman.....okay it must be impossible for you to say Sony was just  better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Man sony's was so "MEH" Few good trailers but i already seen the Trico one, Assassin creed would of been shown later today anyway. It's not even an exclusive. So i get Uncharted and GOW3 as the two new footage for exclusive. GOW3 and Uncharted look great, but to be honest i wanted more games announced. 

And that little big mario kart shit sucked ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> now you go with Pacman.....okay it must be impossible for you to say Sony was just  better.



I wont say some thing that's not true, It wasn't better, it was As good, but not better

They showed alot of games that was Awsome, but the Wii mote was So fucking embarrassing especially with The Natal fresh in my mind,

E3 should be about showing of New Games and New tech

Both conference did this, but both focused  on one over the other

Equal


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Man sony's was so "MEH" Few good trailers but i already seen the Trico one, Assassin creed would of been shown later today anyway. It's not even an exclusive. So i get Uncharted and GOW3 as the two new footage for exclusive. GOW3 and Uncharted look great, but to be honest i wanted more games announced.
> 
> And that little big mario kart shit sucked ass.


You wanted more games?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *I haven't seen those ideas be done to the Extent were talking about in this instance* [and the ideas i posted like milo's ai in a game haven't been done]
> 
> Again if i was a fan boy id be saying MS had the better  conference[ and i could make an argument for it too] But Sony put on a Conference equal to MS so their Tied IMO



They haven't been done by MS either  If anything, MS are copying years old tech.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony laid such a massive ass handing this year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They haven't been done by MS either  If anything, MS are copying years old tech.



 And iam the one being called a fanboy 

These are things being currently done,

 i am sorry but Copping is doing some thing exactly the same, MS is doing innovated things, sure its similar to the Eye cam but its like  comparing a flintlock to a Uzi

I mean seriously how can u not look at Milo and not see all the god damn possibilities


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They haven't been done by MS either  If anything, MS are copying years old tech.


EyePet came long time before Natal it does exactly the same thing Natal does.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> EyePet came long time before Natal it does exactly the same thing Natal does.



See my comment about comparing a flintlock to an uzi 

they both kill people but one dose it soooooooo much better


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> EyePet came long time before Natal it does exactly the same thing Natal does.


Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Wont get too excited because they're only screen shots.

But god damn!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

pretty

uncharted 2 yes?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Any new uncharted 2 videos on PSN?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it is clear to everyone what is going on here. I won't carry on trying to talk to a totally blinded fanboy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> You wanted more games?



Yep, and not those shitty fucking reels Sony insist on using where they just show clips of 30 games in 3 minutes. A stupid fucking idea if i ever seen one. They should of showed a few more new IPS, heavenly sword footage *Like they did GOW/Trico* I mean damn, really disappointed overall.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought it had more quality exclusive games than both MS and Nintendo combined.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Natal is more like an evolution of PlayStation Eye than a clone. PlayStation Eye is a camera with a microphone. Natal is multiple cameras with depth perception, skeletal motion capture, voice and facial recognition, minute gesture recognition...

It's like the next stage of the technology.

With the motion control prototype that Sony showed off, though, they're making the most of the PlayStation Eye, and in a big way. The precision and the speed at which is mimics the 1:1 motion is perfect for fighting games, like they showed off in the demo of the bow and arrow, or the shield and sword. So much potential, and not too far away either.

I'm excited to see what people will come up with this, especially in the fighting and shooting genre, though the RTS demo looked promising too.

--

And Uncharted 2 is so pretty D:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Natal is more like an evolution of PlayStation Eye than a clone. PlayStation Eye is a camera with a microphone. Natal is multiple cameras with depth perception, skeletal motion capture, voice and facial recognition, minute gesture recognition...
> 
> It's like the next stage of the technology.
> 
> With the motion control prototype that Sony showed off, though, they're making the most of the PlayStation Eye, and in a big way. The precision and the speed at which is mimics the 1:1 motion is perfect for fighting games, like they showed off in the demo of the bow and arrow, or the shield and sword. So much potential, and not too far away either.



No more heroes for the 360/PS3 




Venom said:


> I thought it had more quality exclusive games than both MS and Nintendo combined.



Sony made Excellent use of their time, and made the right choice to Focus on games


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love that. I think that all depends on how the sequel does on the Wii, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> I thought it had more quality exclusive games than both MS and Nintendo combined.



Even though the presentation was terrible Nintendo still has exclusives on lock like always.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I would love that. I think that all depends on how the sequel does on the Wii, though.



AC2 looked pretty kickass too, love the clip in your sig. 

Hopefully it'll be less repetitive than its predecessor though.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Even though the presentation was terrible Nintendo still has exclusives on lock like always.


Technically every Wii game is exclusive... but half of those games didn't even look that good. Just had the name Mario slapped onto it.

I'm getting AC2.....

That flying mechanic
Killing people and putting them on benches
Killing people and putting them in haystacks
Double Kills

Looks pretty good, as Bya said if they stop the repetition it'll be an awesome title.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Man sony's was so "MEH" Few good trailers but i already seen the Trico one, Assassin creed would of been shown later today anyway. It's not even an exclusive. So i get Uncharted and GOW3 as the two new footage for exclusive. GOW3 and Uncharted look great, but to be honest i wanted more games announced.
> 
> And that little big mario kart shit sucked ass.



Lol can't please everyone even when you show more games than the other two keynotes.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2009)

Daniel and Paul, what's good.  I just got the Uncharted 2 Multiplayer Beta Invite, but I'm not sure if I have time to try it.  Hit me up online if anything.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> Daniel and Paul, what's good.  I just got the Uncharted 2 Multiplayer Beta Invite, but I'm not sure if I have time to try it.  Hit me up online if anything.


You always get beta invites... jheez!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I would love that. I think that all depends on how the sequel does on the Wii, though.



It should do quite well, No more hero's one was the must successful suda one title ever made (sold over 500,000 units WW in 5 to 6 months). Was there first title to ever pass 100k.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2009)

holy shit uncharted 2


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sad Sony said nothing about a price drop for the PS3, oh well I'll go get it in a week or two then.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Lol can't please everyone even when you show more games than the other two keynotes.



Reels suck, catching a 4 second clip of heavenly rain isn't "Good".


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

So I haven't seen the conference yet, but judging from everyone's comments....



Cyckness said:


> Yeah, so I got this crystal ball and here's my prediction:
> 
> This conference will be the PS3's best yet, just like this year is turning out to be.



I was 100% right. Pleased to be giving me props.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> So I haven't seen the conference yet, but judging from everyone's comments....
> 
> 
> 
> I was 100% right. Pleased to be giving me props.



Good call. You were right but you don't know just how right you were


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

New PSN you guys!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Good call. You were right but you don't know just how right you were



Awesomeness. 

I'll watch the conference as soon as G4's E3 presentation for today is over.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know how anyone can knock the games Sony showed/announced, but be happy with the games Microsoft showed. Microsoft were lacking in the games department.



rockst☆r sin said:


> Daniel and Paul, what's good.  I just got the Uncharted 2 Multiplayer Beta Invite, but I'm not sure if I have time to try it.  Hit me up online if anything.



Yo, long time no speak. I'll be on PSN later. Can you gameshare the beta?



Kenshin said:


> New PSN you guys!



You mean new PSN store, right?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

The redesigned PSN Store looks sweeeet.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Lemme check it out.

When did the guy say FF7 was coming?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Only thing I noticed different were the sounds and some color variations


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> The redesigned PSN Store looks sweeeet.



Whoa, I must have missed this somehow.

I'll check it out now.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

They just polished it up.

Looks a lot better tho.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lemme check it out.
> 
> When did the guy say FF7 was coming?



Just said "Today" I believe. So hopefully sometime before midnight.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Just said "Today" I believe. So hopefully sometime before midnight.


Hopefully it comes to the UK store today aswell.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol...Uncharted 2 has the knife from the Shadow in it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone taking bets how big FF 7 will be? I am saying 512MB or LESS!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

"lol FF7" is all I have to say. Let me know when Parasite Eve and RE2 come out


----------



## Stalin (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm interested in ghostbusters and brutal legends.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> "lol FF7" is all I have to say. Let me know when Parasite Eve and RE2 come out



And Vagrant Story, please.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyone taking bets how big FF 7 will be? I am saying 512MB or LESS!



It's something just over 1.5Gb. It was on the JPN PSN anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pauses PS3 conference after Drake falls out the building* 

ahem... 

*calmly calls the emergency room so they can tend to a blown mind and bleeding rectum*


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Pauses PS3 conference after Drake falls out the building*
> 
> ahem...
> 
> *calmly calls the emergency room so they can tend to a blown mind and bleeding rectum*



Inorite?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Pauses PS3 conference after Drake falls out the building*
> 
> ahem...
> 
> *calmly calls the emergency room so they can tend to a blown mind and bleeding rectum*



Bleeding rectum? howd that happen


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

The part where he was on top of that building and looked at the mountains in the distance was awesome. You could see the snowy mountains which Nathan was probably on in the first teaser trailer.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyone taking bets how big FF 7 will be? I am saying 512MB or LESS!



Since it's three discs of data I'm guessing somewhere between 1.4GB to 2GB.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Since it's three discs of data I'm guessing somewhere between 1.4GB to 2GB.



WE GOT A BET! Though your nuts for it being that high 0_0! We will see

@Kusuriuri

It was ? I thought it was not


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WE GOT A BET! Though your nuts for it being that high 0_0! We will see
> 
> @Kusuriuri
> 
> It was ? I thought it was not


It was certainly larger than a Gb so you've already lost. Sorry, Goku

Let me check again.

edit: 1715Mb

The amount of PS1 games on the JPN PSN makes me cry.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

bah BS it did come out and 1.5 or something gig? I guess in the 12 years that its been out they never heard of compression.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, thanks for the reminder, I forgot that I can try Uncharted 2 tonight.

^_______________________________________________^


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Oh, thanks for the reminder, I forgot that I can try Uncharted 2 tonight.
> 
> ^_______________________________________________^



I hate you so much.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Our version might be slightly smaller. 1715MB was the International version's size, right?

OT: ssj3goku did you add me Live as well? I don't recall (same as my PSN).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I forget, I think your on my PSN already, LIVE? I have 60 friends  I have not been on their in a bit so I forget (info is in my sig).


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah we're already connected on PSN.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I hate you so much.


Didn't I get you into the LBP and the Resistence 2 betas? Perhaps I will have the opportunity to do so again here.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Didn't I get you into the LBP and the Resistence 2 betas? Perhaps I will have the opportunity to do so again here.



 I love you for them, I hate you for this:ho

I will actually start treating you like a human being if you get me into the Beta It's cool. I won't hold it against you and your failure.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Whoa, Kazunouri Yamauchi (guy who prestend Gran Turismo PSP at the conference) looks like a total spaz... like he's about to burst into tears any second. I feel kinda bad for him.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I love you for them, I hate you for this:ho
> 
> I will actually start treating you like a human being if you get me into the Beta It's cool. I won't hold it against you and your failure.


What about redownloading through Account Management? The voucher says I can do that up to three times. And since I've already shared delicate account information with you in the past for something like this, I wouldn't be afraid to again.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> What about redownloading through Account Management? The voucher says I can do that up to three times. And since I've already shared delicate account information with you in the past for something like this, I wouldn't be afraid to again.


I need to become friends with you.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Heavy Rain is looking great...


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Whoa, Kazunouri Yamauchi (guy who prestend Gran Turismo PSP at the conference) looks like a total spaz... like he's about to burst into tears any second. I feel kinda bad for him.


Yeah, poor guy. It's funny at first but you soon feel bad for him.


Kribaby said:


> What about redownloading through Account Management? The voucher says I can do that up to three times. *And since I've already shared delicate account information with you in the past for something like this, I wouldn't be afraid to again.*


O rly?


Venom said:


> I need to become friends with you.


No, you don't. The negatives far outweigh the positives. He'll hit on you like every other day. You don't want to see the noodz he sends me Strawberry Jam shouldn't be used like that


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> O rly?


Yes. 



> Strawberry Jam shouldn't be used like that


It's not _that_ big of a deal. I put it back in the fridge when I was done.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Ya rly


Fix'd that for ya!


> It's not _that_ big of a deal. I put it back in the fridge when I was done.


I Didn't expect that.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay I got 3 hours sleep last night and 3 hours the night before. I'm at work now so it's gonna be a hell of a long day 



Kribaby said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's not _that_ big of a deal. I put it back in the fridge when I was done.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Whoever here that I haven't added yet and are MGS4 buddies and/or want to get raped in SF4 my PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

It was a good conference, but I only saw after the MGS PSP onwards. Definitely piqued what was a slightly dwindling interest in upcoming gaming by showing a lot of what was to come next year.. Last Guardian, The Agent.. GT5 was the shit (WRC, NASCAR could be very big) as expected. Just look at the fucking thing !! 

  

*Spoiler*: __ 













Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well Toffeeman does have a point. They are not going to get out of 3rd place if they just stay to there guns.


For future reference, I think I speak for the overwhelming majority here in saying that we're not concerned about whether the games on the PS3 sell more than Sony's competitors so your painfully persistent reminders that PS3 games/consoles don't sell very well are not necessary in this thread, or welcomed as far as I'm concerned; since it adds nothing to the preferred method of discourse. Yes, it's related to the PS3 but you're not saying anything remotely interesting here - it'd be akin to me bombarding the Xbox thread with console failure reports and statistics. 


Zen-aku said:


> iam not a fan boy , i just recognize the potential of Milo & Natal
> 
> Also if i was a fan boy i would  be saying that the MS conference was Flat out better which iam not


You'd do good to temper your expectations about Natal. I don't think we can talk about the potential of it in any meaningful sense, since a lot of that presentation was smoke & mirrors. I don't have an Xbox but I'm partial to interesting technology; yet neither Natal nor the PS3 wand controller excite me at all because until we've seen it actually being used as a part of *good* software it's all utterly meaningless.. assuming Natal doesn't end up as some kind of menu navigation thingy which is quite a bleak prospect considering the hyperbole drummed up in the presentation. 

I've not seen the Uncharted 2 showing, does someone have a link to the video? God of War 3 looked fucking mint.  

Did they actually show Lost Planet 2? I thought that was exclusive to the Xbox.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> You'd do good to temper your expectations about Natal. I don't think we can talk about the potential of it in any meaningful sense, since a lot of that presentation was smoke & mirrors. I don't have an Xbox but I'm partial to interesting technology; yet neither Natal nor the PS3 wand controller excite me at all because until we've seen it actually being used as a part of *good* software it's all utterly meaningless.. assuming Natal doesn't end up as some kind of menu navigation thingy which is quite a bleak prospect considering the hyperbole drummed up in the presentation.
> 
> .



So far IGN & G4 have had time with both Natal and Milo and they work Exactly as promised so i think my Expectations are right were they should be


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Did they actually show Lost Planet 2? I thought that was exclusive to the Xbox.



Me too.  

Well I'm not complaining. They showed some footage of it on E3 tonight. That game looks choice.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I've not seen the Uncharted 2 showing, does someone have a link to the video? God of War 3 looked fucking mint.



10,000x stronger.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Well...same time tomorrow...


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Uncharted 2 looks like sex on a stick


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

FFVII is up in the PSN store now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

!! I hope its not to much .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> I don't know how anyone can knock the games Sony showed/announced, but be happy with the games Microsoft showed. Microsoft were lacking in the games department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not knocking the games shown, knocking the fact i didn't get to see much new. The little big mario kart game looks meh once again by the LBP creators. 

GOW3 and Uncharted I've seen footage for both. So yes they were nice but already seen footage for it. So wanted different games. 

Trico was already shown about 3 weeks ago. 

So that leaves Assassin creed, which was awesome, but it's multiplat, was looking for some new exclusives. 

And FF14 is a MMO, not my cup of tea. May try it though. 

So I got basically no new IP's from Sony that are worth two shits. Not a long detailed demo of one of my most anticipated games "Heavy Rain". If you look at it in my point of view you can see where I'm coming. 

Now if i hadn't seen Trico. If i gave two shits about LBP type of game. AND i only had PS3 then yeah. This would be a great showing. But compared to the games I was given by Micro and even Nintendo, came out last. 

Micro showed left 4 dead 2, Alan Wake, Splinter Cell Conviction*First, badass,gameplay clip*, a small teaser of Rising, first footage of FF13 in English, the new camera thingy, halo odst first gameplay footage, new halo game based on the books, and COD Modern warfare first gameplay *Which I actually DON'T give two shits about* 

Nintendo showed off a New Super Mario with 4 players, Golden Sun 3, Kingdom hearts for ds, Final fantasy crystal barriers, Mario Galaxy 2, and Metroid Ninja Gaiden style. 

Now sure alot of these games may not be your thing but if you can take a second to see my point of view then yeah, you can see why I'd be disappointed. 

Now this is defiantly a step up from last years E3 but all three companies. That is damn sure and PS3 conference has reassured me of buying the games I already saw and knew I'd like. Just didn't show enough new IPS or IPS that footage, until now, I haven't seen. But Sadly I've seen uncharted and God of War 3 footage before. So yeah that didn't do to much in "Surprise" area just "Yeah gonna get em" 

So yeah that's my last thing about how I felt about Sony's thing. I still em hyped for God Of War, uncharted, heavy rain, and Trico very much so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Your all really excited to buy some thing u've all probably played 1000 times


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> !! I hope its not to much .



I'm surprised at the price: $9.99.

I thought it would've been at least $15. 



Zen-aku said:


> Your all really excited to buy some thing u've all probably played 1000 times



And there's something _wrong_ with that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> And there's something _wrong_ with that?



"wrong" no Funny yes


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> "wrong" no Funny yes



I don't get the joke. Oh well. 

---

Anyway, DL clocks in at 1.32GB. Figured it'd be smaller than the Int'l version.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Metroid Prime: Other M


Well, that steals the show. I'll find it hard not to pre-order this…



crazymtf said:


> Not knocking the games shown, knocking the fact i didn't get to see much new. The little big mario kart game looks meh once again by the LBP creators.
> 
> GOW3 and Uncharted I've seen footage for both. So yes they were nice but already seen footage for it. So wanted different games.
> 
> ...


So it was your fault for looking at all that footage beforehand basically. Didn't Microsoft also show Mass Effect 2 and Forza 3? I don't think there was a lot in it as far as the quality of games shown at Microsoft and Sony's conferences, only that Sony's focused more on exclusives. I simply cannot understand how someone could be remotely impressed with Nintendo's trainwreck of a showing, but I don't understand many things about Nintendo fans.



Zen-aku said:


> So far IGN & G4 have had time with both Natal and Milo and they work Exactly as promised so i think my Expectations are right were they should be


I almost wasted my time responding to this post, but then I started reading a few pages back in this thread and was saved the bother. You're free to imagine just whatever you want to.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I just finished the conference. I haven't seen Microsoft or Nintendo's conference yet so I can't say which is best, but I'm quite impressed. Sony delivered. lol @ the futility of nay-sayers. 

And IMO PS3's lineup trumps 360's lineup, though it is pleasantly close. Haven't seen anything from Nintendo yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well, that steals the show. I'll find it hard not to pre-order this…
> 
> 
> So it was your fault for looking at all that footage beforehand basically. Didn't Microsoft also show Mass Effect 2 and Forza 3? I don't think there was a lot in it as far as the quality of games shown at Microsoft and Sony's conferences, only that Sony's focused more on exclusives. I simply cannot understand how someone could be remotely impressed with Nintendo's trainwreck of a showing, but I don't understand many things about Nintendo fans.
> ...



Yes that's it, it's my fault for the footage being shown 3 weeks ago 

Well god of war, seeing footage of it early or not, it's god of war. I mean graphical wise yeah it looks better, some added moves, but it's not changing mind blowing and I'm fine with that. It's just i wish we got to see atleast a quick time event on a boss, always the highlights of god of war. 

Same for uncharted, looked fun and great, but it's still uncharted. I kinda except what Ima see. 

It's not really so much my fault for watching it early as it is the internet for showing it to me early. And yeah mass effect trailer was shown before E3. Mass effect however was not shown at Microsoft's conference, that was EA. And notice how i didn't mention F3, cause it's shit 

And how didn't Microsoft or Nintendo not focus on exclusives? 

Microsoft - Left 4 dead 2, Splinter cell, Crackdown 2, Halo ODST, Halo Reach, Alan Wake, Froza 3, and Milo

Wii - New Super Mario, Galaxy 2, Metroid, Golden Sun, Kingdom Hearts

Sony - God Of War 3, Uncharted 2, Trico, Mag, Little big Mario Kart, FF14, Heavy Rain, Gran Turismo 5

I think they all showed there fair amount of exclusives. And I'm talking consoles only, PC is a different thing so don't pull the "PC" bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well I just finished the conference. I haven't seen Microsoft or Nintendo's conference yet so I can't say which is best, but I'm quite impressed. Sony delivered. lol @ the futility of nay-sayers.
> 
> And IMO PS3's lineup trumps 360's lineup, though it is pleasantly close. Haven't seen anything from Nintendo yet.



Well, they have the massive 'Wii Sports Resort' as far as 2009 goes. And, er, sweet fuck all else. Don't bother mate.



crazymtf said:


> Yes that's it, it's my fault for the footage being shown 3 weeks ago
> 
> Well god of war, seeing footage of it early or not, it's god of war. I mean graphical wise yeah it looks better, some added moves, but it's not changing mind blowing and I'm fine with that. It's just i wish we got to see atleast a quick time event on a boss, always the highlights of god of war.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about Nintendo; all they have is exclusives, just in comparing Sony with Microsoft - Sony's conference focused more on those games in the sense that of what I saw didn't show much of any multi-platform games whereas Microsoft dedicated more time to those. The Uncharted 2 gameplay footage was brilliant, showed off enough to impress me despite seeing quite a lot of footage beforehand. Forza is a good series, but having Gran Turismo means I don't really need any other racing game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, God of War 3 was fun as hell.  Uncharted 2 multiplayer was pretty sweet as well. The graphics looked just as good and the melee action during multiplayer was awesome. Didn't get to try out MAG, but damn was the Sony booth pretty fun. =)

Zombie Apocalypse for PSN is also something to be on the lookout.  And Fat Princess is very very cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well I just finished the conference. I haven't seen Microsoft or Nintendo's conference yet so I can't say which is best, but I'm quite impressed. Sony delivered. lol @ the futility of nay-sayers.
> 
> And IMO PS3's lineup trumps 360's lineup, though it is pleasantly close. Haven't seen anything from Nintendo yet.



Nintendo has quite a good number of games. 

Wii alone has 4 i want. 

New Super Mario, Mario Galaxy 2, Resident evil 2, and Metroid. And this is coming from me. Don't know how long you've been here, but yeah nintendo isn't my fave


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I almost wasted my time responding to this post, but then I started reading a few pages back in this thread and was saved the bother. You're free to imagine just whatever you want to.



Hey ur u wanna be a little fan boy and bash with out any sort of legs to stand on go ahead, But try doing some research before u run ur mouth


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

We should put PSP in the title so it can be the Playstation discussion thread. I was about to make a PSP thread since there isn't one, but it's better if it's just included here.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> We should put PSP in the title so it can be the Playstation discussion thread. I was about to make a PSP thread since there isn't one, but it's better if it's just included here.



I believe there is a PSP and DS discussion thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well, they have the massive 'Wii Sports Resort' as far as 2009 goes. And, er, sweet fuck all else. Don't bother mate.
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Nintendo; all they have is exclusives, just in comparing Sony with Microsoft - Sony's conference focused more on those games in the sense that of what I saw didn't show much of any multi-platform games whereas Microsoft dedicated more time to those. The Uncharted 2 gameplay footage was brilliant, showed off enough to impress me despite seeing quite a lot of footage beforehand. Forza is a good series, but having Gran Turismo means I don't really need any other racing game.



Uh...ok. If i remember correctly both showed off about even in multiplat games. Both showed FF13, both showed multiplat games like call of duty and assassin creed 2, so really not sure what you mean. I'm just gonna go with you actually enjoying the games more on sony's lineup, which is fine. 

Mine is about even. My PS3/360 will get plenty of work into them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I believe there is a PSP and DS discussion thread.



Yes there is, and it is linked in the directory by Mecha TC.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

GOW3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2009)

This is all ridiculously  worthy.

Last Guardian 

And I may consider trying XIV. Probably not likely, I'll wait.

But hey, Uncharted 2, new PSP MGS, GOW3?


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

GoW3 and MAG...:amazed....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

I loved Uncharted awesome graphics,good story,great characters it had it all.Too short though.

Plus GOW2 is the best PS2 game ever in my opinion.

I'll get both on the first day they come out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Uncharted looks great, can't wait for it. The collapsing building was awesome. 

Mag looks like shit. Sorry but it does. Ugly as fuck and boring as shit with battlefield objective type gameplay. Will skip this. 

God of war 3 is a must own for action fans. I wanted to see more executions but it looks great. 

Trico/Last Guardian looks amazing. Saw the trailer awhile back but love the idea of having a huge friend to help ya.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't like how so many people are going "Already saw the Trico trailer, nothing new."

I mean, I haven't seen the E3 one yet myself, but isn't it meant to be done on their new graphics, while the old trailer was done on the ICO engine?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

The kid looked cell shaded now, but mostly it's the same. Nothing completely different.


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

The "new" trailer looked brilliant. Far superior to the leaked trailer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

The trailer was new, booo to all the trolls itt.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2009)

Not a troll, It's my most wanted ps3 game. I just didn't think the new trailer was "Way" different.


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

It was a new trailer tech wise but not content wise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

On a related note, I woke up to GAF checked this thread.

here

I really don't see Microsoft or Nintendo's conference as remotely comparable to the Sony presser, what am I missing?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

What I meant was tech wise.

Every critique I've seen of the leaked trailer was shitty animation.

Now that it's gotten proper animation, there's no longer that point to complain about, but everyone complaining says "I've already seen that trailer" and proceeds to bitch about the animation quality.

I dunno, troll logic pisses me off.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I believe there is a PSP and DS discussion thread.



Eh fuck it.  They're all interlinked nowadays so I'm gonna close that one and make this the PSP discussion as well.

On topic...

Here's a youtube of me playing LBP PSP on the PSP Go.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuxKOl5xnWk[/YOUTUBE]

Here's some info regarding the PSP Go and LBP I posted in other forums.



> It really is the premium version of the PSP. All the buttons feel way solid in comparison to the 2000/3000. It's light as heck and the placement of the buttons and screen feel really natural and intuitive.
> 
> As for LBP PSP... I only found two planes. As for hand movement, it didn't seem like I could considering there is not L2/R2 or right analog. You use the left analog nub to move around. Nothing happened when I messed with the d-pad though, so facial expressions might not have been implemented in the demo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> On a related note, I woke up to GAF checked this thread.
> 
> here
> 
> I really don't see Microsoft or Nintendo's conference as remotely comparable to the Sony presser, what am I missing?


Wow. And I thought GameFAQ's was bad.


Taurus Versant said:


> What I meant was tech wise.
> 
> Every critique I've seen of the leaked trailer was shitty animation.
> 
> ...



Two words that don't belong together


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

GAF has failed me for the last time >.<

/slaps


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

^^You make a good point, Memos. I'll give you that.

What's the main benefit of the 3000 over the Go, besides the chapter price tag? Does it have one?


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Eh fuck it.  They're all interlinked nowadays so I'm gonna close that one and make this the PSP discussion as well.
> 
> On topic...
> 
> ...



Good. Makes it easier.

The PSP Go actually looks nice when being played by a semi-normal person and not someone in an advert treating it like a bar of green gold.


Taurus Versant said:


> ^^You make a good point, Memos. I'll give you that.
> 
> What's the main benefit of the 3000 over the Go, besides the chapter price tag? Does it have one?



For you, everything. You can't DL the games from the PSN o you're better off with the UMD's.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Does the Go only run games you dl from the PSN and install on its harddrive?


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Does the Go only run games you dl from the PSN and install on its harddrive?



There are more ways to get digital copies of games but the PSN will be the best way.

The PSP Go can't play UMD's as it is only running things off the Hard-drive/memory card.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, I get it now. Okay, that makes sense.

3000 it is.

Course, with the Australian pricetag, it'll still be a pain in the rear to get.




*cough*

Oh hey look, preowned original, $169


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ah, I get it now. Okay, that makes sense.
> 
> 3000 it is.
> 
> ...



I feel I should be allowed to laugh at you for trying to be an Aussie gamer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

It's quite the challenge 

Factor in the pathetic internet I get for living rural and you have even more reasons. 

But when did you need a reason to laugh at me


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I feel I should be allowed to laugh at you for trying to be an Aussie gamer



I'm a Aussie gamer


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's quite the challenge
> 
> Factor in the pathetic internet I get for living rural and you have even more reasons.
> 
> But when did you need a reason to laugh at me


 Oh you 


Chibaku Tensei said:


> I'm a Aussie gamer



Good to know. I can automatically disregard your 6-month old game knowledge


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw down 



Admittedly, this is from Uni, so it doesn't count, since I bitch about my home internet. And this is through a specific server within the uni, while the best of the uni itself (as I saw someone else testing today) was 14mb down, 11mb up. And a ping of 6


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

All the Sony execs seem like nice guys


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> All the Sony execs seem like nice guys



I'm going to meet up with a couple tomorrow to discuss... things. 

EDIT: OMG HOW DO YOU LIVE WITH THOSE SPEEDS?  Get 56K...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'm going to meet up with a couple tomorrow to discuss... things.
> 
> EDIT: OMG HOW DO YOU LIVE WITH THOSE SPEEDS?  Get 56K...



Oh come on now, this isn't as bad as what I get at home 

And I'm on ADSL broadband at home


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'm going to meet up with a couple tomorrow to discuss... things.
> 
> EDIT: OMG HOW DO YOU LIVE WITH THOSE SPEEDS?  Get 56K...


Stop making everything sound so classified


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

He'll reveal all the secrets to us.

He better


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a bit out of the loop when it comes too PSP revisions...Did any of them fix the rather poor d-pad of the 1000?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I've had my PSP 1000 since 2006 and I see no necessary revisions


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Stop making everything sound so classified



He is going to an meet the executive, so they can bark some orders at him.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido will probably get fired for leaking the PSP Go scans.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I've had my PSP 1000 since 2006 and I see no necessary revisions



Really, I remember a lot of people trying to come up with solutions for the bum d-pad. Ranging from taping a quarter to it, to opening the PSP up and putting a cross-shaped piece of plastic under the D-pad buttons.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, that's what you meant  I frown upon such shenanigans


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2009)

Aussie gamers high five!

I have Bigpond Cable at home, long story short, Telstra fucked our street so we could only get cable and its plans are expensive and shit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Corran said:


> Aussie gamers high five!
> 
> I have Bigpond Cable at home, long story short, Telstra fucked our street so we could only get cable and its plans are expensive and shit



True that. Bigpond expensive plan out rural, meaning no decent speeds. We live a primitive existence.

I mean, I can't even game online with other people.

Yet the locals around the uni I stay at during the week can get mb internet for similar prices


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Mister Bushido will probably get fired for leaking the PSP Go scans.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Yet we'll still blame him if he doesn't reveal all the secrets he's made privy to.

Poor DS, can't please everyone.


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe he could PM us the secrets.....I swear I'll still act shocked when stuff is officially announced


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yet we'll still blame him if he doesn't reveal all the secrets he's made privy to.
> 
> Poor DS, can't please everyone.



I've seen the Sony ninjas hiding at the E3 booth.  They know my face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I've seen the Sony ninjas hiding at the E3 booth.  They know my face.



I'd believe it. One day it'll be all "Hi guys VII remake confirmed "

Except you'll be out from the dart in your neck before finishing the third word.

Sony keeps their own secrets


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2009)

The European PSN Store will be getting FFVII tomorrow i.e. today, id est Thursday. ☺

New Eyepet video.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if DS tried the 3motes yet?


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2009)

Sony Online Entertainment Sets Guinness World Record at E3
The secret


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2009)

^ A record for having two things start at once?  wtf?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm probly the only one here excited about the new Jak game. 

Yay!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

I would be if it was for PS3.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 4, 2009)

Id said:


> Sony Online Entertainment Sets Guinness World Record at E3
> Link removed



Now that's an interesting record to have.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2009)

Fuck the PSP Go, and fuck sony.

All they do is piss all over their customers. I'm done with this company. 

When asked if the game roster would different, they pretty much said "yeah, eventually. sorry about that, psp 1-3000 owners "

Which is absolute bullshit since the hardware is virtually the same, with the exception of the PSP Go having some more RAM.

That's really nice of you sony. I bet the people who bought the latest revision of the psp are really happy that you took a big steaming dump on them.

The 3000 was released like, yesterday.


----------



## Akira (Jun 4, 2009)

Naruto said:


> Fuck the PSP Go, and fuck sony.
> 
> All they do is piss all over their customers. I'm done with this company.
> 
> ...



How can the library be different? It's the same machine just in a different case right?


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2009)

Exactly what is the PSPGo?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I'm probly the only one here excited about the new Jak game.
> 
> Yay!



I am kinda, hope it's as fun as Dexter on PSP.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2009)

Akira said:


> How can the library be different? It's the same machine just in a different case right?



I KNOW RIGHT?

Why the fuck was Koller telling us "developers might wanna make different games for both"?

I mean it makes no sense. Why not have them on both? I sincerely hope the hacking scene manages to make the games playable on the previous psp models.

After all, it's virtually the same model. If all that differs is their choice to whether or not release it outside of a digital format, then I'm cool. I used to buy games but if I have to pirate them, so be it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> Exactly what is the PSPGo?



The same thing the DS lite was for the original DS, a restyling with minor improvements, is the same old psp with new clothes but with the difference that the Go model doesnt have a UMD reader, games will start being sold online!


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2009)

Wait what? PSP and PSP Go will have exclusive games?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2009)

Id said:


> Wait what? PSP and PSP Go will have exclusive games?



Thats more or less what Koller said.

"Developers might want to make smaller games for one PSP over the other, but in the beginning, the roster will be very similar".

Why he is speaking of the game library as 2 separate rosters is beyond me.

He could just be saying that some developers might choose not to release UMD versions of their games.

But then again, the PSN store has been available for previous psps for some time now, so how would that truly limit the games available to the original psp models?


----------



## hyakku (Jun 4, 2009)

Sony must be out of their fucking mind. I consider buying a PSP go only to find out:

1. Old PSP games may not work on it.
2. Its $250. What. The. Fuck? I can get a 360 for less than that nowadays.

Are they even trying anymore???


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2009)

hyakku said:


> Sony must be out of their fucking mind. I consider buying a PSP go only to find out:
> 
> 1. Old PSP games may not work on it.
> 2. Its $250. What. The. Fuck? I can get a 360 for less than that nowadays.
> ...


They are probably trying too hard in the wrong areas. It seems like they are stubbornly trying to bet on fancy technologies and hope people will go for it just for the heck of it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2009)

It's considered the "premium" PSP.  Things like that tend to cost a little more when you're using better parts in a somewhat smaller frame.  It's not like it's going from an iPod to an iPod nano.  If you actually touch and play the thing like I did, you'll know it feels way more solid in nearly every aspect over the 3000/2000.

It's not like they're not making the 3000 anymore.  If you're complaining about it, the product is obviously not intended for you.

BTW, after playing the Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 demo, I never realized they're giving you a different experience from the 360 version.  The story seems altered in so many places with Rachel becoming a big player in the story.  Even the first level in the demo I played had a completely different cinematic once you got past the cherry blossom section.

Oh yeah, Ayane was pretty cool too, but she felt slower than Ryu... which was kinda weird to me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

But I'm not among the 2000/3000 owners. I'm thinking of getting a GO as my first PSP, with Peace Walker, and Portable Ops if I can.

Good news


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Does this mean you still have to buy the original PSP game in a store though? That's what I made of the article.

You should've asked about your JP games


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2009)

The only PSP games I care about having a Physical Copy of are Prinny and Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

slizarder4

Metal Gear Solid to hit PSN in June


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Link removed
> 
> Metal Gear Solid to hit PSN in June



Schweet, was going to search for a used copy on eBay, now I'll just hang on for the EU release of this.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Link removed
> 
> Metal Gear Solid to hit PSN in June



 Fuck yes!!

Hope they bring it over to europe soon after.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone already has that game on disc…

They need to stop fucking about and bring back Abe's Oddysee.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm buying it so I can put on my PSP Go


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2009)

watched the conference, the motion controller looks interesting

now drop your price sony and market the shit out of it and your number one again


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> watched the conference, the motion controller looks interesting



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smUdUjFyNQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jun 5, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smUdUjFyNQM[/YOUTUBE]



fixed it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2009)

spambotz


----------



## Id (Jun 5, 2009)

Sup bitches!
Even Whitey dont want non of Chad Wardenn.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm4drxAiwLc&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2009)

ELPRESADOR>Chad Wardenn


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> ELPRESADOR>Chad Wardenn



ELPRESADOR has serious issues.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone should watch this

here

About the old UMDs. So you DO need an old PSP after all?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

They said they were working on some sort of solution to the UMD issue if people wanted to upgrade to the Go. However, at that price point I really do not care.


----------



## Sage (Jun 5, 2009)

Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games? 

its retarded! whats the point in remaking a game that's already been done? and personally FF-VII wasn't as good as FF-X in my opinion anyway. It's a bit over rated.

Anyway I think FF-XIII: Versus will be much better than FF-XIII simply because its exclusive for the PS3 which means it will take full advantage of Blue ray! where as XIII will be held back because of the 360's limitations there for affecting the PS3 version!

^any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They said they were working on some sort of solution to the UMD issue if people wanted to *upgrade to the Go*. However, at that price point I really do not care.



Bolded the keywords.

So if GO is your first PSP, you're fucked?


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Bolded the keywords.
> 
> So if GO is your first PSP, you're fucked?



No, you aren't fucked.

The solution they are looking for only concerns people who already have UMD games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:


> Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?
> 
> its retarded! whats the point in remaking a game that's already been done? and personally FF-VII wasn't as good as FF-X in my opinion anyway. It's a bit over rated.
> 
> ...



People realize the only thing Square does really well are remakes. Sequels and brand new ideas totally bomb for them now, outside of sales anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, you aren't fucked.
> 
> The solution they are looking for only concerns people who already have UMD games.



But I want Portable Ops damnit


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> But I want Portable Ops damnit



Then buy it from the PSN


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

It isn't on PSN unless they add it


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> It isn't on PSN unless they add it


I'm pretty sure it's on the european PSN. They will add it. I'll bet you on it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I checked it the other day, that's just a demo. An online demo at that.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> I checked it the other day, that's just a demo. An online demo at that.





Well, the bet is still on if you're up for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Rep for the winner


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2009)

Anybody want an Uncharted beta code?


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Rep for the winner



lol, rep. I'll rep you now if you want.  I was thinking you have to wear a set for a week.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

DONKEY

PLEASE

I BEG YOU

@ Memos: Ok, a set, but so we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> DONKEY
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> ...



As soon as it's announed that it will go up in a list or press conference or something, I win. You win if it isn't out after 2 months of the Go being released.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Deal.

Either way, it's a win-win situation for me


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

Toua said:


> Deal.
> 
> Either way, it's a win-win situation for me



Not when I choose your set


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Fuck, I have to find a set as well 

I suck at that


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2009)

Id said:


> Sup bitches!
> Even Whitey dont want non of Chad Wardenn.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm4drxAiwLc&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



I actually know chad warden, cool guy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

AM I TOO LATE FOR THE BETA CODE


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody want an Uncharted beta code?



I would not mind having it. I really enjoyed the trailers and I am very curious how the game plays. I plan to pick it up when it releases.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2009)

*My Bionic Commando Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeYuioeqyCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone played Red Faction: Guerilla yet? 

Game has a VERY high metacritic score.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2009)

^Me. Fucking awesome game. 
*
My Red Fraction Review - **Whoring my reviews, yayaz*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcbF99eyY3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2009)

I figured, the demo was fun as hell


----------



## Id (Jun 6, 2009)

Chad and Tray are the soul and voice of the ps3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-N8DCTmi3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2009)

^That guy on the other hand is a fucking moron


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

lol that guy


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

Elpresador is fucking funny.

Guy goes over the top, but in a funny way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2009)

guy from a site I go to played heavy rain

seems like its gonna be a huge dissapointment as 90% of the demo he played were nothing but QTE OVER and OVER


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> guy from a site I go to played heavy rain
> 
> seems like its gonna be a huge dissapointment as 90% of the demo he played were nothing but QTE OVER and OVER



Well that's not very encouraging.... 

Then again, not all of us think that QTE's are the devil.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2009)

QTE are fun

but not 10 minutes on a row


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> QTE are fun
> 
> but not 10 minutes on a row



I agree. I'll always prefer less QTE then more... but with a game like Heavy Rain you should come into it expecting it to be less interactive then, say, Uncharted. Its a story-driven thriller, not an action game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 6, 2009)

QTE pisses me the fuck off man, while playing Fahrenheit for PS2 and more recently RE5 I raged so hard at not being able to put down my joypad, have a glass of cola and enjoy the scenes of cut.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2009)

Heavy Rain would probably be a little better, and feel less like a QTE-fest, if the context sensitive controls were consistent. What I mean is sort of like Assassin's Creed where X is the legs button and rather than waiting for a random triangle to pop up on the screen you just pushed the legs button if you wanted to kick or the arms button to grab shit. 

In other words, not have button prompts at all, just let the player use common sense. If big angry nigra is about to hit you in the dome with a sledgehammer, you don't need the fucking prompt to tell you to roll out the fucking way.

It'd at least give the illusion of control if still not a very convincing one.


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

I was under the impression the main selling point of Heavy Rain was more to do with it's narrative and how it moves along due to your actions and not necessarily to how you control the game.

I wouldn't really feel so good about mostly QTE's.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess some people can check their inboxes... i.e. the first 3 people who posted after I last posted here.  I might have more, but I'll have to check first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have anymore, I'll be your Toad, Donkeh Toad.

I can tell people that our LORD AND SAVIOR is in another Sony booth


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2009)

Eh, DS is being mysterious?


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I guess some people can check their inboxes... i.e. the first 3 people who posted after I last posted here.  I might have more, but I'll have to check first.


Mucho gracias, senor Toad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was under the impression the main selling point of Heavy Rain was more to do with it's narrative and how it moves along due to your actions and not necessarily to how you control the game.
> 
> I wouldn't really feel so good about mostly QTE's.


The main selling point of Heavy Rain is the plot. Just like Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

I know if I had the Uncharted beta I'd rape the hell out of it, and that's one game I don't wanna burn out.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 6, 2009)

Was indigio prophecy any good?


----------



## K-deps (Jun 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I guess some people can check their inboxes... i.e. the first 3 people who posted after I last posted here.  I might have more, but I'll have to check first.



I'm guessing your talking about uncharted beta....lucky bastard.

Anyone have any impressions on it yet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Goddamnit I want some uncharted beta :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

My impressions of the Uncharted Beta is that i suck at it 

It does play exactly ike how the single-player would play, but with more people. Awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Fuck you, I want in too :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, I have it too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Pffff

go ahead make me all depressed :ho

don't forget to tell how greaaaat it is


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually, I'm gonna do something worse

I'll say I played it once, then put it down :ho

Waste of code eh?


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pffff
> 
> go ahead make me all depressed :ho
> 
> don't forget to tell how greaaaat it is



It's amazing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

give me your PSN password bitch :ho


----------



## K-deps (Jun 7, 2009)

Toua said:


> Actually, I'm gonna do something worse
> 
> I'll say I played it once, then put it down :ho
> 
> Waste of code eh?



Low Blow

I just got a PS3 on Friday and I only have killzone 2 so an uncharted beta would make me all sorts of happy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't work that way, need my PS3 :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Send me your PS3 bitch :ho


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

> Every PS3 plays PS1 games.



Ahh just not ps2 games?


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Recca said:


> Ahh just not ps2 games?



That's right. Only certain models can play PS2 games. The 40gb cannot play any PS2 games.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

> That's right. Only certain models can play PS2 games. The 40gb cannot play any PS2 games.


Cool, the model I have can't play ps2 games ( 80 gig). Which kinda sucks, though I still have my ps2 ( which is on it's way out I think). Might get a ps2 slim if my finances are good who knows.


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

Recca said:


> Cool, the model I have can't play ps2 games ( 80 gig). Which kinda sucks, though I still have my ps2 ( which is on it's way out I think). Might get a ps2 slim if my finances are good who knows.



The 80gb model has software emulation so it should play most PS2 games. Some of them have minor issues, but, still, most of them should play fine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Correction, not all 80 gig's are software BC. only the 4 USB port ones.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The 80gb model has software emulation so it should play most PS2 games. Some of them have minor issues, but, still, most of them should play fine.


Wasn't that just the limited edition 80GB models that were bundled with MGS4? I don't even remember if that was available here. I'm sure that the majority of 80GB PS3's (that is, all released in the last 9 months or so) are not compatible with PS2 games..


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Wasn't that just the limited edition 80GB models that were bundled with MGS4? I don't even remember if that was available here. I'm sure that the majority of 80GB PS3's (that is, all released in the last 9 months or so) are not compatible with PS2 games..



You're right. The newer ones, apart from the MGS4 bundled 80gb model, don't have software emulation. I forgot all about that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank god I still have the good old PS3 with the PS2 chip built in


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Or even better, a PS2 with the ability to play any and every PS2 game ever released...


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

I still have that original PS2 that supports the hard drive so you can play FFXI, though I didn't use it to play the game though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> I still have that original PS2 that supports the hard drive so you can play FFXI, though I didn't use it to play the game though.



That HDD was a waste, all it did was let you play FFXI, and install REutbreak on it.

You couldn't even use it for game saves. Nope, I'm fine with my slimline.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That HDD was a waste, all it did was let you play FFXI, and install REutbreak on it.
> 
> You couldn't even use it for game saves. Nope, I'm fine with my slimline.



You could mod the system and install games to the HDD.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You could mod the system and install games to the HDD.



That doesn't really count though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2009)

Why doesn't that count? It's not like it wasn't common. I know people that over time had 'used' thousands of pounds worth of games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

THE HDD for the PS2 was an overall waste compared to the HDD in Xbox. At least they used it for a good bit of stuff.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Why doesn't that count? It's not like it wasn't common. I know people that over time had 'used' thousands of pounds worth of games.



Well for the people who don't mod their consoles, which is the strong majority.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2009)

Set up my new Sharp 42' 1080p tv yesterday  
Now I just need my PS3 back from Sony so I can watch my Blu-ray and play Infamous


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 8, 2009)

I wasn't aware VII was out on the PSN, been playing that since yesterday.  I'm so happy this happened, I can finally retire my discs and no longer have to worry about them wearing out. And MGS is coming soon to the PSN as well, Sony is on a roll.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2009)

Di@BoLik said:


> Did you try out the psp version of GT?



Yup.  Just as expected.  If you've played GT4, you'll fit right in because it feels exactly like it.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

You know part of me is curious about why it is thread of hannah montanna but another part of me wants to beat that curious part mercilessly because something we are just not meant to know.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

If you saw the Sony Press conference you would know why this is the thread of Hannah Montana


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup.  Just as expected.  If you've played GT4, you'll fit right in because it feels exactly like it.



Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 9, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> If you saw the Sony Press conference you would know why this is the thread of Hannah Montana



I missed it and don't wanna watch the whole thing 

Is it really such horrifying information I can not simply be told?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2009)

ANyone else think that ghostbusters and brutal legend look interesting?


----------



## Dan (Jun 9, 2009)

No, just everytime Jack Tretton mentioned the PSP 3000 Hannah Montana bundle there were ironic cheers from the crowd.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I missed it and don't wanna watch the whole thing
> 
> Is it really such horrifying information I can not simply be told?



There was a pink Hannah Montana themed PSP bundle announced in the Sony conference. Everyone in the crowd cheered


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2009)

I think you should shut your face memos


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2009)

In a couple years,hanna montanna will be forgotten like hilary duff. Then a new generation of pre-teen girls will move on to another annoying disney popstar.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Toua said:


> I think you should shut your face memos



 What did I say to deserve this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2009)

I just felt like posting it


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice.

BTW, you just hit 5k.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2009)

It isn't worth mentioning until I've surpassed 7411 posts


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Why? what's so special about 7411?....a certain banned member had that?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2009)

You catch on quick, as expected

//Krauser


----------



## masterriku (Jun 9, 2009)

Venom said:


> No, just everytime Jack Tretton mentioned the PSP 3000 Hannah Montana bundle there were ironic cheers from the crowd.





Kusuriuri said:


> There was a pink Hannah Montana themed PSP bundle announced in the Sony conference. Everyone in the crowd cheered



:amazed

Really that is....is...interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2009)

*My X-Blades Review - *

Chelsea make 45 mil Aguero bid

*I Aint Ever Seen A Ass Like That*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Whats so special about Hannah Montana? 
I heard the Actress can be slutty 
But other than that? 



Kusuriuri said:


> Why? what's so special about 7411?....a certain banned member had that?



Who's that?


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a question.

Whats the best site, to buy a replacement battery for the PSP slim? It does not have to be an official Sony per say, just workable and cheap.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Id said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Whats the best site, to buy a replacement battery for the PSP slim? It does not have to be an official Sony per say, just workable and cheap.



Have you checked out Amazon already?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Id said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Whats the best site, to buy a replacement battery for the PSP slim? It does not have to be an official Sony per say, just workable and cheap.



You wanna make a Pandora battery?


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Have you checked out Amazon already?



nope.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You wanna make a Pandora battery?



I am ahead of you. I need to replace my hard modded Pandora Battery.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

I am thinking fuck the PSP Go. Eventually it will get modded in the mean time, PSP 1K or 2K delivers the goods. 


Though I do think the Go is virtually catered to offset the skew of piracy plaguing the PSP. Hell the 3000 is nearly cracked.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I ANT the PSP Go 

I just dont want to pay for games i already payed for


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well I ANT the PSP Go
> 
> I just dont want to pay for games i already payed for



what games have you payed for?


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

Sony wins best E3 conference. 
Vomit


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Id said:


> Sony wins best E3 conference.
> Vomit



Damn Right.

Microsoft won GameFAQs' poll


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2009)

To be honest, M$ and $ony are about even. But we can all agree that Nin sucked major pelotas.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, Nintendo sucked. They were good during the actual games such as Metroid and Mario but spending more time on Muder Mystery Club than on Spirit Tracks was so much fail.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 10, 2009)

Id said:


> To be honest, M$ and $ony are about even. But we can all agree that Nin sucked major pelotas.



Balls of CIDA


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Id said:


> what games have you payed for?



Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles
Metal Gear Acid
MGS Portable Ops


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been wondering this for a while. How come Europe gets so many different bundles?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Gene said:


> I've been wondering this for a while. How come Europe gets so many different bundles?



We are the worlds biggest videogame market, and since we have so many different countries there come up a big selection of bundles.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2009)

I've yet to buy a bundle for any console or hand held.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

PSP - God of War Bundle.
PS3 - MGS 4 Bundle.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2009)

But with that said, that Hannah Montana bundle is tempting.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> But with that said, that Hannah Montana bundle is tempting.



Hannah Montana


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2009)

Master DLC codes are awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Master DLC codes are awesome.



Wat is awesome?


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Master DLC codes are awesome.



You mean those ones that let you DL as much as you want for free?

Do want


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean those ones that let you DL as much as you want for free?
> 
> Do want



Yes.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes.



You're pretty lucky. Enjoy.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes.



How can you get those?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Jealous of Donkey. 

Nice Bad Girl cosplay.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> How can you get those?



You get it from Sony. They give it to game journalists, review sites and so on.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You get it from Sony. They give it to game journalists, review sites and so on.



Ah, yes i understand.
A friend of mine owns the largest game specialized-trade store in Austria, so he gets tons of such stuff too.
And since i am patronizing his shop, and am a friend i get such stuff easily too. 

But in Europe we dont have these PS3-code Cards.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2009)

So much privileges.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> So much privileges.



Thus is my life.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

He seems to work hard though, so I guess he deserves it.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2009)

My course in Uni is gonna be Computer Technology & Games.

Give me time, I'll be where you are DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> My course in Uni is gonna be Computer Technology & Games.
> 
> Give me time, I'll be where you are DS.



The funny thing is though, I didn't get my Bachelor's in Comp Sci or anything tech related.  I totally left that major because I hated the shit out of it after interning for Accenture.  I'm not even getting my MBA in tech, either.  I'm in the health care industry and my Sony gig is something on the side. 

But yeah, keep at it man.  Developing takes a certain kind of love which I hate to make a job out of.  Hard work pays off eventually. =)



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> He seems to work hard though, so I guess he deserves it.



Believe in yourself.  Take your game into outer space.


----------



## Dan (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I know some people like that. Wanna keep work and pleasure separate, when it came to me making a decision I though to myself "What do I like", and gaming is a passion of mine so I thought let me take it a bit more seriously.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 11, 2009)

DS by any chance do you have any Uncharted beta codes?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, I know some people like that. Wanna keep work and pleasure separate, when it came to me making a decision I though to myself "What do I like", and gaming is a passion of mine so I thought let me take it a bit more seriously.



Ya I agree with ya. Though  I do not like codeing much  so I found some other way to get into games via techy! Soon Venmon you and I will be part of groups saying "so ya I  can leak this and watch all the fans explode"


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, I know some people like that. Wanna keep work and pleasure separate



I know the feeling, especially since I'm one of them


----------



## Dan (Jun 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya I agree with ya. Though  I do not like codeing much  so I found some other way to get into games via techy! Soon Venmon you and I will be part of groups saying "so ya I  can leak this and watch all the fans explode"


Lol, like that PSP Go guy... just fuck it up for companies.



Pringer Lagann said:


> I know the feeling, especially since I'm one of them


Yh.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone tried out VidZone?


----------



## Id (Jun 13, 2009)

In CoD 4 Free For all, these guys tried to played copertaly only to get screwed over time and time again...from me.

Fucking noobs




erictheking said:


> Anyone tried out VidZone?



what is that and how do you try it out?


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Id said:


> what is that and how do you try it out?



are you a breast or ass man?!

I haven't turned on my PS3 lately so I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2009)

VidZone doesn't work if you're in the US, so no point in trying if you're from here.


----------



## Id (Jun 13, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> VidZone doesn't work if you're in the US, so no point in trying if you're from here.



well thats just fucking adorable.


----------



## Dan (Jun 13, 2009)

I can only assume its a region thing.

You lot get the video store and we get PlayTv and VidZone.

VidZone is pretty awesome actually, lots of music videos on there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, it only works for Europe and Australia/NZ. VidZone is quite good, surprised me with the amount of content on there. It was good to see some rather rare music videos on a full TV screen instead of a poxy 320x240 TV-rip on the PC.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

VidZone is pretty nice. The interface could be a lot more intuituve and easier to use, though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 13, 2009)

I didn't muck about with it enough, looked like you could make your own playlists which I'll be doing. It's fast enough not to annoy. Hoped I could use keyboard + mouse but doesn't look like it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

^That reminds me. I need to get a USB keyboard.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, Canada neither gets the Video store nor VidZone


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah seriously, do we even have the PSN cards?


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Yeah seriously, do we even have the PSN cards?



No.

Also, you finally have an avatar.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

I was waiting until I became a senior member. 
I've requested a name change too


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Whats so special about this vidzone thing?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 14, 2009)

Music videos. Dunno what's so special.


----------



## Dan (Jun 14, 2009)

It's nothing special its just a nice feature to have.

I spent like ages on VidZone yesterday, then you watch one you just go from there.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Am I the only person remotely interested in Modnation racers?


If they nail the driving mechanics (and it looks like they have), I can see myself playing this for years, the map editor looks awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> *Am I the only person remotely interested in Modnation racers?*
> 
> 
> If they nail the driving mechanics (and it looks like they have), I can see myself playing this for years, the map editor looks awesome.



No. You're not.

If they get the racing mechanics something close to Mario Kart, i'd play for a long time just like I still play Mario Kart DS from time to time.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

REJOICE! PSN cards are finally in Canada!

Now we just have to find them...


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> REJOICE! PSN cards are finally in Canada!
> 
> Now we just have to find them...



You guys are just getting them, wow and I thought we had to wait.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2009)

You should all know that *Red Faction: Guerrilla* is friggin' insane and its a shame it won't get the credit it deserves. 

NOTHING beats running up to a guy in a turret-mounted jeep and straight mopping him in the face with a sledgehammer. Rag doll physics are good times.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Simply because Red Faction isn't what it used to be anymore.

It used to be REALLY awesome, now it's a TPS


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

What the fuck are you talking about?  It was a FPS shooter that defiantly needed a new look after the 2nd one. This one is amazing, and it's why it has such good ratings.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Personally I thought they fucked up with 2. I barely even played it.

RF1 however, had me multiplaying and creating new passageways ALL OVER.

Bring that fuck


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

Driving through houses, Blowing up towers, Riding transformer type robots >>> Making holes in walls. It's truth my friend.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Wrong. I can do that in so many other games.

It's not at all as interesting to me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

It would have been cool if you had that destructible-physics for the buildings while having destructable geometry, so you'd have the best of both worlds.

Though, I don't see how that really cool element could work in RF:G, considering the original game was mostly set underground.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> Simply because Red Faction isn't what it used to be anymore.
> 
> It used to be REALLY awesome, now it's a TPS



I can almost guarantee that you never even tried to play it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua is a elitist-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who thinks every old game in a series is superior to the new ones


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> Toua is a elitist-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who thinks every old game in a series is superior to the new ones



This is true, exception: Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Same crappy controls, same crappy everything  

I mean generation wise, RE2 was on the same console


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

your face is the same crappy everything


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

No you  Dont make me start exposing  

You are weak


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

And yet I'm stronger than you


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Who lied to you 

You are now weak  07 you where stronger  not now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

I was definitely stronger 07. Although 06 was prime :ho

I have grown weak


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> This is true, exception: Resident Evil 2.



You forgot DKC2


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Atleast you can agree that you have grown weak


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my God you're so right Goofy Time



Vault said:


> Atleast you can agree that you have grown weak



Weak, yet stronger than you :ho

Just aced my exam

FUCK YES


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes...I am.

I am the prophet of truth.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget who named you


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> Wrong. I can do that in so many other games.
> 
> It's not at all as interesting to me.



Oh really? Care to explain which games do all that? I haven't played to many where i can drive a car into a building and i go through the rooms in the building and come out the other side and watch behind as the house caves in due to the support bars being ripped out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was about to say minus that car part. It's not THAT fascinating.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua, shut up.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick Questions:

I don´t want to miss the upcoming PSP games MGS: Peace Walker and KH: Birth by Sleep, so I´m going to get a PSP.

So will games that are going to be released in 2010 still support UMD´s or will they just be available in form of digital data? If so, I´d have to get the PSP Go - which would suck.

And is the PS3 able to send out WLAN waves, although it´s connected to a simple LAN-cable?

I don´t have WLAN at my place, so I wouldn´t be able to go online with the PSP, if this wasn´t the case - which would suck as well.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Quick Questions:
> 
> I don?t want to miss the upcoming PSP games MGS: Peace Walker and KH: Birth by Sleep, so I?m going to get a PSP.
> 
> ...



Games released in 2010 will come on UMD's.

What kind of router do you have?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Games released in 2010 will come on UMD's.
> 
> What kind of router do you have?



But that will stop in the foreseeable future, right? Would you guys recommend to wait for the GO! or just to get the 3000?

A router that doesn´t support WLAN, that´s for sure. Is the PS3 able to connect the PSP to the internet via a simple LAN-cable with integrated WLAN or something like that?


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> But that will stop in the foreseeable future, right? Would you guys recommend to wait for the GO! or just to get the 3000?
> 
> A router that doesn?t support WLAN, that?s for sure. Is the PS3 able to connect the PSP to the internet via a simple LAN-cable with integrated WLAN or something like that?



I think Sony will support UMD's for a good while seeing as there is a large part of the market -- discounting piracy, of course, that still need that physical copy, for whatever reason.

If you don't mind the price, go for the PSP Go. I actually want one for the superior battery life and the 16gb memory, but, I have a PSP 2000 so i'm happy enough until it breaks mysteriously in some sort of toilet flushing accident

You should go either ask in the tech department for that router help. Someone may come in and help you, though.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

The PSP GO and the 2000 have the same battery life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> Yeah, I was about to say minus that car part. It's not THAT fascinating.



Huge robot destroying towers? And i mean in detail, not a gundam/armored core/zone of the enders type of little puff when you hit a building. I mean in detailed. It is that fascinating cause it looks great and it's fun to do. But I'm arguing with someone who can very well be that MGS lover alt account so I'll stop here.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're getting at with "MGS alt account"

Is the game using Euphoria?


----------



## K-deps (Jun 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2 beta now open on fileplanet so go get it!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at with "MGS alt account"
> 
> Is the game using Euphoria?



No it's using the Geo engine. And there was this one guy who was obsessed with MGS and hated basically everything else. Forgot his name but for a second you reminded me of him. MGS/RE series that is.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No it's using the Geo engine. And there was this one guy who was obsessed with MGS and hated basically everything else. Forgot his name but for a second you reminded me of him. MGS/RE series that is.



You mean Gray Fox? He left about a month ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

He's always around. Or maybe it just feels like the mass amount of MGS fans are like him then


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No it's using the Geo engine. And there was this one guy who was obsessed with MGS and hated basically everything else. Forgot his name but for a second you reminded me of him. MGS/RE series that is.


Do you mean Gray Fox? Or some other guy?


Kusuriuri said:


> You mean Gray Fox? He left about a month ago.


Oh you


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Do you mean Gray Fox? Or some other guy?



I like how you won't directly mention yourself in first person.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

I like myself too


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2009)

Te MGS4 worship was betting on my nerves. Anyone else played ratchet and clank future:tools of destruction? Its pretty fun, but not as hard as the first three ps2 games. I guess that's not an entirely bad thing because up your arsenal was hard near the end, I had to through the last few levels to survive. They're coming out with the newest one this year.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean Gray Fox? He left about a month ago.



Let's not bullshit the bullshitters here now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Let's not bullshit the bullshitters here now.



 I'm just having my fun.

I think everyone except crazy knows what's going on.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS GRAY FOX


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

DS, you ruined the game


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2009)

I really didn't know  I figured it's just the MGS fans are all the same. But now i see it's all the same person really.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know what the fuck is going on


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> DS, you ruined the game



Haha, I never really called anyone out though... 

Anyway, boring summer is boring for games right now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> I don't know what the fuck is going on



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YujJu2HfPfg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Haha, I never really called anyone out though...
> 
> Anyway, boring summer is boring for games right now.



You know what you did

I've gone back to playing _Vagrant Story_. An update of this game, with none of the mechanics changed, would be so great. It really is one of the most cinematically impressive games i've played.

---

Goofy


----------



## D1am0nds (Jun 17, 2009)

I need the psp phone number for info about fixing my psp


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I really didn't know  I figured it's just the MGS fans are all the same. But now i see it's all the same person really.



Hating everything is an overstatement. New games *this* generation I actually like are Assassin's Creed, Dark Sector (haters fuck off) and Dead Space.

Don't have much else.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Hating everything is an overstatement. New games *this* generation I actually like are Assassin's Creed, Dark Sector (haters fuck off) and Dead Space.
> 
> Don't have much else.



We don't mind that you dislike most of the crap that comes out this generatoion, I do too. But, the annoying thing is that you try and ram it down our throats....and no one wants your tiny little.....opinion.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2009)

You'd probaly like RAC:tools of destruction or valkyria chronicles. What about uncharted?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, my opinion regarding MG is fact 

I have bad history with Ratchet & Clank. I have the first game, but it freezes at the exact same spot every time so I'm scared of it 

VC I had ordered, but it never got shipped  I like the anime celshade style, and I heard the story is great which is REALLY important to me.

I'm in the Uncharted 2 beta, and I don't fancy the shooting much.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Well, my opinion regarding MG is fact



Most of it is fact. The way you say it is retarded 

Actually, have you played Ratchet and Clank and Uncharted?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

Edited the above post 

And what do you mean retarded?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2009)

Ratchet and clank is one of the greatest platforming series of all time. What about boishock or the upcoming brutal legend, made by the creator of pyschonauts. Batman:arkhan asylum and god of war 3 look pretty awesome.

MGS is just plain overrated.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm playing through God of War now. Then off to GoWII

The first game seems so.... ANNOYINGLY long

I'm at the Hades' Challenge part.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua, try Ratchet and Clank on the PS3. It is great. If you don't like the shooting in Uncharted, that's a shame seeing as that is a large part of the game.

Do you play FPS games?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

FPS isn't my style at all. Although I actually did like Killzone 2's single player.

Shouldn't I play the other Ratchet games before the PS3 ones?


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Shouldn't I play the other Ratchet games before the PS3 ones?



Not really, Ratchet has never had an epic story and the PS3 game is the start of a new story arc anyway.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> FPS isn't my style at all. Although I actually did like Killzone 2's single player.
> 
> Shouldn't I play the other Ratchet games before the PS3 ones?



What Akira said about R&C.

You should check out Resistance if you can.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

First Resistance game came with the PS3. Never got into it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah. Fair enough.

Have you ever played Half-Life 2?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh yes, HL2 

Never got that far 

Like I said, TPS and Survival Horror is my shit.

Straight forward story, possible twists, unique weapon(s)


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

In that case, have you played _Gears of War_?.....oh, no, wait....


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> Oh yes, HL2
> 
> Never got that far
> 
> ...



You might like bioshock, its a fps but has horror elements and a great story. RE5 you might like. There's also silent hll-homecoming too. You should definatlely play portal.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Resistance 2 online was pretty whack imo. I got it for $15 when it came out and traded it in for $40 @ EB. Anyways, Uncharted is a wicked ass game I just beat it for the first time a few weeks ago. I just beat inFamous earlier today too.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2009)

Akira said:


> Not really, Ratchet has never had an epic story and the PS3 game is the start of a new story arc anyway.



But but then he won't get the in-verse jokes.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Those were jokes?


----------



## Hodor (Jun 17, 2009)

I love fps, but I didnt enjoy uncharted honestly.  Ratchet and Clank is a great series, reminds me I have to get the mini follow up to that first ps3 R&C


----------



## Stalin (Jun 18, 2009)

Ratvhet and clank has the greatest arsenal in video game history. I also wish they'd come out with an actual jak 4 or a sly 4.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whenever I played Uncharted, I'd just hum the Indiana Jones theme.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> In that case, have you played _Gears of War_?.....oh, no, wait....


I HAVE completed Gears 1 co-op with a friend, and started on Gears 2 but never finished it. It was decent. I kinda liked it.


The Cheat said:


> You might like bioshock, its a fps but has horror elements and a great story. RE5 you might like. There's also silent hll-homecoming too. You should definatlely play portal.


Bioshock I've been considering for a while. I've been a fan of RE for a while but RE4 and 5 just doesn't do it for me horror or awesome wise.
I heard SH:H stray partly away from the old school horror.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 18, 2009)

RE4 was the best of the franchise. The series never had a good story and the gameplay of the firsrt four were shit. Plus the dialog and acting was even shittier than 4. Plus the first were more surprise scary.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 18, 2009)

this is a general PS3 thread right? 

There's alot of scratches on my PS3, is it possible to remove it?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> this is a general PS3 thread right?
> 
> There's alot of scratches on my PS3, is it possible to remove it?



You can only buy some polish. That can help with little scratches, but if they are feelable when sliding over them with the finger, then you will find no help.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 18, 2009)

no, they are not 'feelable', but you can see them in light when you get close. It looks so awful


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> no, they are not 'feelable', but you can see them in light when you get close. It looks so awful



Try some polish, it wont do wonders but it can make the overall picture better.
I have those little lines on my PS3 too, that comes from dust and so...


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Do what Kyuubi suggested and next time only wipe/dust your PS3 with a soft cloth and go easy on it.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help! What kind of polish do you recommend?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Thanks for the help! What kind of polish do you recommend?



I dont really know what there is.
I bough one especially for PS3 from a Videogame store.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

especially or specifically


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> especially or specifically



Well it has a PS3 Picture on the box 

...and it says for PS3


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

so it's specifically


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> so it's specifically



Stupid English Language


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2009)

If you guys haven't bought GT5p or Rachet and Clank Future yet, I guess now is the best time to do so if you live by a Target.  *Target is selling GT5p for $10 and Rachet and Clank Future for $15 right now!  *

I walked into my local Target on the way from work to check out some furniture and saw the retarded ass pricing and couldn't resist.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

We don't have Target in Canada... but once Zellers had this misprint in there ad saying that all games were $15 and they were legally obligied to stay true to their ad so I picked up Prince of Persia, NBA 2K9, NarutoNS and Resistance 2 each for $15. I traded in PoP, Naruto & Resistance after I beat them for $40 each at eb games.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

So that's how you did that with Resistance 2. That's awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

MGS is one the PSN store, but I can't afford $9.99. Sad to say I've never played it.


----------



## Gene (Jun 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> If you guys haven't bought GT5p or Rachet and Clank Future yet, I guess now is the best time to do so if you live by a Target.  *Target is selling GT5p for $10 and Rachet and Clank Future for $15 right now!  *
> 
> I walked into my local Target on the way from work to check out some furniture and saw the retarded ass pricing and couldn't resist.


Damn, that's a sweet deal. Know how long it'll last?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> MGS is one the PSN store, but I can't afford $9.99. *Sad to say I've never played it.*



then why do you have that name, gtfo


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Akuma said:


> then why do you have that name, gtfo



Big Boss wasn't in MGS. he was in MGS3 and 4.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Akuma said:


> then why do you have that name, gtfo



Chilll mang.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Akuma said:


> then why do you have that name, gtfo





Kusuriuri said:


> Big Boss wasn't in MGS. he was in MGS3 and 4.



DUR DUR :xzaru

your not good with Akuma so why do you have that name? I WENT THERE!


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Girls, both of you, shut up.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 18, 2009)

Soooo, has anyone played Red Baron


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 19, 2009)

may be too late , who cares.

ratchet and clank is one of the best Ps3 games, played it over and over and over again. 
and so as MGS.

edit. i think i have killed PS3 fire inside me. i own killzone 2 and volverine, and i havnt played them yet, rather i dont wanna play. playing games used to take big portion of my entertainment life, now i replaced it with hanging out with friends and chicks.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2009)

> edit. i think i have killed PS3 fire inside me. i own killzone 2 and volverine, and i havnt played them yet, rather i dont wanna play. playing games used to take big portion of my entertainment life, now i replaced it with hanging out with friends and chicks.


That's normal. It's not so much the fire is gone it's just that after a while you lose interest somewhat as you get preoccupied with other things. At a later point you will probably get back into it. I think it's about change/variation in what you do.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I don't watch anime anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

^Same sadly. I try to but basically besides Ippo i haven't watched a anime for almost a year now. I'ma try to watch one this summer since i have more free time.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, yeah I watch Ippo too, holy fucking counter punch last episode huh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 19, 2009)

i watch only bleach and skip very fast through naruto episodes, watching sasuke only.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

*Sony PS3/PSP Discussion Thread of Anime Discussions*


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

There's anime on the PSN


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *Sony PS3/PSP Discussion Thread of Anime Discussions*


 
i saw this coming.
agreed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2009)

here


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

*here*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2009)

Ya they really did not respond so directly to activision though, I mean it was more of a PR statement. Shocked to see activision take such measures but then agian from a buisness standpoint I do not blame them. Hopefully something gets settled.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 19, 2009)

lol handbags. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya they really did not respond so directly to activision though, I mean it was more of a PR statement. *Shocked to see activision take such measures* but then agian from a buisness standpoint I do not blame them. Hopefully something gets settled.


They haven't taken any measures. This is nothing more than using the media for increased pressure. But they will simply have to cut the price soon anyway, almost certainly this fall/autumn.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

I have no action games except for RE5. So which do you recommend? 

I've been thinking about Bioshock, Dead Space and...yeah that's pretty much it
Is LittleBigPlanet a must when you own a PS3? I read that somewhere


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I have no action games except for RE5. So which do you recommend?
> 
> I've been thinking about Bioshock, Dead Space and...yeah that's pretty much it
> Is LittleBigPlanet a must when you own a PS3? I read that somewhere



KILLZONE 2 


LBP is nice but no must. if you want it then buy it on Play.com for 16?


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

It's weird talking to a girl who likes hardcore action games


----------



## Akira (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I have no action games except for RE5. So which do you recommend?
> 
> I've been thinking about Bioshock, Dead Space and...yeah that's pretty much it
> Is LittleBigPlanet a must when you own a PS3? I read that somewhere



Bioshock is good, Dead Space is great and if you like action games you should definetly check out Uncharted. Some people bitched about LBP but it's good despite your enjoyment ultimately depending on how much time you're willing to invest in playing other user levels and making your own. If you get into that aspect LBP will last you forever.

Also lol @ Activision, Kotick might as well end his sentences with "HINT HINT"


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> It's weird talking to a girl who likes hardcore action games



 

Well why not


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Killzone 2 eh? Hmm...

Should I really trust a girl?
If a girl likes a action game, I automatically think its gotta be easy


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Killzone 2 eh? Hmm...
> 
> Should I really trust a girl?
> If a girl likes a action game, I automatically think its gotta be easy



WTF? 

*negz*


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Your comment automatically makes me think you're sexist.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

Girls in the PS3 thread? WTF? GTFO, bitches. Go play your DS and pony games.....in the kitchen.

if no one sees the sarcasm, i'll lol so much


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

He just makes fun of me 



Kusuriuri said:


> Girls in the PS3 thread? WTF? GTFO, bitches. Go play your DS and pony games.....in the kitchen.
> 
> if no one sees the sarcasm, i'll lol so much


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

I was just joking Kyuubi!!

I bet you're a badass at games How long have you been playing?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I was just joking Kyuubi!!
> 
> I bet you're a badass at games How long have you been playing?



about 15 years me thinks


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Respect girl! 

What was your first console?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Lesbian           .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol Actard. They're like big babies, because they don't make mega billions they get all pouty.

Sadly, in the world of business, untalented conglomerates like that have major say in the world.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

I think most girls playing videogames are straight


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Except for the gay ones


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Respect girl!
> 
> What was your first console?


A gameboy 


Akuma said:


> Lesbian          .


*negz*


Zarigani said:


> I think most girls playing videogames are straight


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

A gameboy? Awesome! I could be your boy for gaming any day
But you're only been into Nintendo and now Playstation?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> A gameboy? Awesome! I could be your boy for gaming any day
> But you're only been into Nintendo and now Playstation?



I have all of the new consoles at home 
my brother has the 360 and i own a Wii and a PS3 
And a DS <3

Lol @ boy for gaming


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Pfft, Your nothing without a virtua boy.

Gaming nub


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

lol at Akuma making friends.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol at Akuma making friends.



His CP is already red 


So who's gonna get a PSP Go?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani is such a kiss ass lol

edit : I'm definitely getting a GO


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Internet is the ultimate cock block quit trying


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> His CP is already red
> 
> 
> So who's gonna get a PSP Go?



I have a 2000 but my greedy side wants a GO really badly just so, you know, I can have it and horde it like a magpie. My broke side says I can't have one.

I'll get one if my PSP breaks.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> edit : I'm definitely getting a GO


Me too, it looks pretty sweet


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Zarigani is such a kiss ass lol



of course, when I'm talking to a pretty girl!:ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, Kyuubi, if I rep you enough and kiss ass, will you give me your PSN so we can play games online and cyber? Because that's that female gamers all do pek


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, back off, I saw her first!!

wanna play with me Kyuubi?!pek


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I always knew revealing my gender would cause trouble


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Well it says female right in your statistics, I guess no one checks that though.



On a serious Note, Um whats it mean when my PS3 says unavailable signal when I try and play blue rays? It says check the settings of something. It worked before on my current settings is my Ps3 just a piece of crap?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I always knew revealing my gender would cause trouble



Uuuuuuuuuuuse the Power Glooooooooooooooooooove


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Akuma said:


> On a serious Note, Um whats it mean when my PS3 says unavailable signal when I try and play blue rays? It says check the settings of something. It worked before on my current settings is my Ps3 just a piece of crap?



Did you recently play around on the Video settings of the PS3?

That can change a lot...and mess up a lot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> His CP is already red
> 
> 
> So who's gonna get a PSP Go?



Fools are the only ones who will.*

Excluding those who don't own any PSP previou to the PSP No, of course.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

OH I might of, Is there a way to reset everything to factory defaults?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fools are the only ones who will.*
> 
> Excluding those who don't own any PSP previou to the PSP No, of course.


I am not a fool 

T_T



Pringer Lagann said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuse the Power Glooooooooooooooooooove


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

So, you already own a PSP and somehow find the Go to be interesting?

Do you also happen to own a DSi?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Akuma said:


> OH I might of, Is there a way to reset everything to factory defaults?



I think so, but you could also just switch everything in the video settings to Automatic.


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi your voice is vary manly for a girl


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, you already own a PSP and somehow find the Go to be interesting?
> 
> Do you also happen to own a DSi?



What if the answer on both is yes? 



Id said:


> Kyuubi your voice is vary manly for a girl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What if the answer on both is yes?



Then you are without help 

The Go and DSi seem like good devices for people who own the originating models, or none at all.

If you own a PSP 2000/3000 or a Lite, both are ripoffs.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I have this slim PSP, but i dont own a normal DS or light


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

Then you are forgiven on the DS front.

The PSP line is UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I just like how the PSP Go looks


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the 16 gigs of internal memory


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I like the 16 gigs of internal memory



That too 

also: PSP Go i definitely more awesome than a IPhone or something, and doesnt even cost 1/3rd


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2009)

an iPhone.

iDonotwant


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That too
> 
> also: PSP Go i definitely more awesome than a IPhone or something, and doesnt even cost 1/3rd



uhh the PSP go cost 249.99. I can get the Iphone3g for 99.99 (8 gig flash only but still offers alot more than the PSP go).


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> uhh the PSP go cost 249.99. I can get the Iphone3g for 99.99 (8 gig flash only but still offers alot more than the PSP go).



Wat? I IPhone 3G costs 500-700

So unless you order them from Taiwan or buy them from a dude in the streets....

Edit: Yes the *Normal* I phone costs 99$ e u p h o r i s t i c

Still sux compared to PSP


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Akuma said:


> On a serious Note, Um whats it mean when my PS3 says unavailable signal when I try and play blue rays? It says check the settings of something. It worked before on my current settings is my Ps3 just a piece of crap?



Do you have "1080p24" on

Turn that off and try it again.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh I see you buy them from Taiwan Kyuubi


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you have "1080p24" on
> 
> Turn that off and try it again.


I looked up the whole Internet for that. is 1080p 24Hz aktually something good? An improvment? 



Zarigani said:


> Oh I see you buy them from Taiwan Kyuubi



NO lol, i am not a stupid girl T_T

I just read about cheap fakes from Taiwan and China.... >_>


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I looked up the whole Internet for that. is 1080p 24Hz aktually something good? An improvment?


Posted this is in the Star Trek thread.



Vonocourt said:


> Are you talking about displays at stores? Because you should never really base your opinions on them.
> 
> Most Blu-rays are encoded at 1080p24...and I'm pretty sure you'd know that 24fps is the standard for film. So, films on blu-ray actually have the same amount of frames per second film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

So 24hz = Good, Got it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat? I IPhone 3G costs 500-700
> 
> So unless you order them from Taiwan or buy them from a dude in the streets....
> 
> ...




Normal Iphone  is the Iphone 3G at 99.99 which btw is a great deal.... The new one is the 3GS. which comes from 199.99 to 299.99 USD. They do not make the orginal 2G iphones anymore. The PSPgo just does not have the feature set that the Iphone provides.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

The was an iPhone before the 3G btw


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2009)

The other day I was arguing Iphone vs hombrewed PSP 2000.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Normal Iphone  is the Iphone 3G at 99.99 which btw is a great deal.... The new one is the 3GS. which comes from 199.99 to 299.99 USD. They do not make the orginal 2G iphones anymore. The PSPgo just does not have the feature set that the Iphone provides.



I dont believe you. Give me a link to a website that sells IPhone 3G for 99$

Because here they cost 500? or more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont believe you. Give me a link to a website that sells IPhone 3G for 99$
> 
> Because here they cost 500? or more.



George Carlin - You are all diseased


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> cr7's Contract Deal is Reach



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Why the hell are they so fukken expensive here then 



edit: Are there any other costs? Apple contract or something?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2009)

The iPhone offers a lot more than the PSP. The PSP Go isn't even on my radar -- I'm going to buy the 3GS soon. If the PSP Go is designed so that developers can make smaller games for it, then those games should also run fine on the iPhone. The PSP will always be better for games, but it's not worth £250.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The iPhone offers a lot more than the PSP. The PSP Go isn't even on my radar -- I'm going to buy the 3GS soon. If the PSP Go is designed so that developers can make smaller games for it, then those games should also run fine on the iPhone. The PSP will always be better for games, but it's not worth £250.



As far as i understood the IPhone deal, you have to pay a monthly fee aswell because you have a apple contract thing or something.
So its not just 99$.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> As far as i understood the IPhone deal, you have to pay a monthly fee aswell because you have a apple contract thing or something.
> So its not just 99$.



Yeah, it's a phone, so you have to get a contract in the US. You don't in the UK, but it's pretty expensive PAYG. The benefit of it being a phone on a 3G network is that you can play games online anywhere. With the PSP you have to connect to a wi-fi point and hope that the game isn't ad hoc only. That's the only thing that the iPhone has over the PSP when it comes to games. When it comes to other features, the iPhone is vastly superior. It's not cheap,  but it's a better device overall imo.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

Topic moved.

Homebrewed PSP vs Iphone.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Id said:


> Topic moved.
> 
> Homebrewed PSP vs Iphone.



Iphone is overrated.

PSP with CFW is awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> As far as i understood the IPhone deal, you have to pay a monthly fee aswell because you have a apple contract thing or something.
> So its not just 99$.



The phone it self is 99 bucks. You only have to have a 2 year contract with AT&T. Another reason why it sucks to be in europe!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The phone it self is 99 bucks. You only have to have a 2 year contract with AT&T. Another reason why it sucks to be in europe!



Well I was talking about a Iphone without branding.
With branding/ contract you get it for even cheaper here. but contract is contract, and you have to pay.
You cant say its just 99$ then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

with no contract wtf are you using the iphone for? I mean seriously get the touch then in that case. Either way you can get the phone way cheaper than the PSP, thats the point being made. Not to forget that the device is much more powerful than the PSP.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> with no contract wtf are you using the iphone for? I mean seriously get the touch then in that case. Either way you can get the phone way cheaper than the PSP, thats the point being made. Not to forget that the device is *much more powerful than the PSP*.



Not in graphics though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Not in graphics though



Tech Wise the 3G and 3GS can develop better graphics than the PSP (not to forget that the 128 megs of ram in 3G and 3GS has 256 megs is a great thing to have. PSP only have 64).


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 20, 2009)

And yet, iPhone gets MGS: Touch while PSP gets Peace Walker.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Tech Wise the 3G and 3GS can develop better graphics than the PSP (not to forget that the 128 megs of ram in 3G and 3GS has 256 megs is a great thing to have. PSP only have 64).



The Iphone games still look shitty compared. Also i really doubt that good graphic games would work properly 

And please, stop the fapping over this overrated Phone now


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

God I fucking hate A&A



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Tech Wise the 3G and 3GS can develop better graphics than the PSP (not to forget that the 128 megs of ram in 3G and 3GS has 256 megs is a great thing to have. PSP only have 64).



What kind of GPU does the Iphone have?


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok I got a hold of the specs.

And is Iphone has huge software potential. Here and Now its clearly the superior to the PSP and DS.

* 3GS model*
GPU
PowerVR MBX Lite 3D (this is a revised version of the Dreamcast GPU)

3G S: ARM Cortex-A8
833 MHz underclocked to 600 Mhz

Ram
3G S: 256 M

*PSP*
GPU
2 MB onboard VRAM running at 166 MH


CPU
MIPS R4000-based; clocked from 1 to 333 MHz

Ram
32 MB main RAM and 4 MB embedded DRAM in total
--------------------------------------

You cant argue with the facts though, despite Iphone technological leaps. PSP is viewed as PSX 1.5. Whose potential could rival the PS2.  The sucker can run N64 and Neo Geo emulators. And if the new Metal Gear and Grand Turismo are clear indication that PSP is getting that much closer to PS2 gfx. 

I don’t think we will see that kind of performance from the Iphone anytime soon. But then again, it’s a Cellphone first. So it simply does not have that kind of developer support at the moment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

I am not fapping, I do not have an Iphone. Just making sure everyone understands that the Iphone is techincally superior to the PSP.

Also ID it uses Open GL ES 2.0


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Cant wait for the PSP go though. It looks awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

I will stick to my PSP2000 limited edition slim  I do not pay for a system based on looks with the same tech for a more expensive price!  


I should play Disgaea 3 sometime today. I am a little behind in the game.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 20, 2009)

So will UMD´s still be released once the PSP Go is released? Or will that stop in the foreseeable future?


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> So will UMD?s still be released once the PSP Go is released? Or will that stop in the foreseeable future?



UMD's will be supported for the forseeable future.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> UMD's will be supported for the forseeable future.



Great. I?ll get the slim PSP then. It?s way cheaper and looks much better.


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2009)

There's a rumour that Sony may release apps for the PSP Go. Not sure if they will be available for the original PSP's


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

Exclusive stuff might be something like Dsi based games soley for that console alone. ITs possible but right now nothing really mentioned / worth it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 20, 2009)

playing killzone 2, already at the last second area. NOT IMPRESSED. not as good as reviews say. to me it's just shooting meaninglessly, soldiers in every corner, stupid limited gun, movements are very very annoying. someone please tell me what's so great about this game, maybe i'm missing something.
i miss COD4, to me it's best shooting game so far, excluding MGS4.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i miss COD4, to me it's best shooting game so far, excluding MGS4.


Uh, what?

I played MGS4 again recently. If you try playing the game as a pure shooter, it's really awkward. The gunplay has never been the strongest part of MGS' gameplay, and while 4 really improved on it...it's still not the best.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I played MGS4 again recently. If you try playing the game as a pure shooter, it's really awkward. The gunplay has never been the strongest part of MGS' gameplay, and while 4 really improved on it...it's still not the best.



I'm in the middle of the 2nd act, and so far I've used a sniper rifle and the tranq gun only.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also ID it uses Open GL ES 2.0



Well game developers dont really have to many options right?

Its either a custom app ala PS2, Open GL, or Direct 3D. So basically if its not running windows, its most likely some form of Open GL.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2009)

read up on it ! its pretty cool stuff ;0


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 21, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Uh, what?
> 
> I played MGS4 again recently. If you try playing the game as a pure shooter, it's really awkward. The gunplay has never been the strongest part of MGS' gameplay, and while 4 really improved on it...it's still not the best.


 
 i didnt wanna give long ass explanation that mgs4 is espionage game where u use guns and shoot at things. it doesnt fall to that category, still it's kinda a shooter game.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> I think the PSP slim suits me much better. Or is there exvlusive DLC for the PSP Go?



I would think so. They will for sure make it special to sell more.


----------



## Memos (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm really disappointed that Sony hasn't learnt anything from the price points of the PS3 and the Wii. They could come out with a very basic game-only PSP and probably would do better than the Go will ever do.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Watch it happen and kill the system. If the current absurd price point doesn't kill it anyway.



WTF?

Of course it will be hacked some day, but they probably did something to prevent that for some time.
And i highly doubt that it will fail.
Enough people will buy it. just because you think it sucks doesnt mean most other people do to.
In a few months when it launched we will see where your tough mouth is then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, I don't think it sucks because it looks doofy, but it's the price point.

Enjoying paying the launch price that the PSP was way back in *2005*.

The PSP only picked up in sales when the Slim models came out, which were way cheaper than the PSP 1000 was at launch.

Really...if you own a PSP, the PSP No looks like an utter waste and just seems to be the "anti-piracy" line of PSPs, unless you like the ability of not having your UMD games not working on the device.

The PSP 3000 looks to be more interesting, and that had very little going for it when compared to the 2000 model.

Sony should have just banked on the 2000 model and stopped releasing new hardware that is absolutely foobar to most of the install base. They're doing what Sega did in the 90's with all of these different iterations of one single device.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

I am still going to buy it just because i can, and because i WANT it.

I will enjoy playing on this smaller new designed piece.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2009)

I will buy it when it has been haxed


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

My Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen - Review! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2K23BucpuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akuma (Jun 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> My Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen - Review!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2K23BucpuU[/YOUTUBE]



I HAD TO PAINT MY HOUSE

Lol good review, Though you should have explained the online even though you couldnt get footage


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Sincle you like modern transformer, try the comics.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I HAD TO PAINT MY HOUSE
> 
> Lol good review, Though you should have explained the online even though you couldnt get footage



Lol i fucking hate painting so no internet for few hours 

Online is basically offline but online, vs each other, lol. 

@Cheat - I may try em. Who makes em?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

There are a lot of transformer comics out there. In fact there has been transfromer comics since the 80's.

The most recent I know of are the dreamwave comics. They're pretty good, and the art,characterization, and the art are well done. But its also known for the "Dull suprise" transformers meme, since the expressions of the characters when something shocking happens were badly done.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah good times come my way... good times.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is a toss up question. Which Konami/Kojima project are you more excited about.
Castlevaina Lords of Shadow or Metal Gear Solid Rising.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

Peace Walker


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Here is a toss up question. Which Konami/Kojima project are you more excited about.
> Castlevaina Lords of Shadow or Metal Gear Solid Rising.


I haven't see anything of Rising yet.
so atm its Castlevania

But there is also this other Castlevania with Alucard, that hasn't been announced yet


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

but I'm buying all three.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I haven't see anything of Rising yet.
> so atm its Castlevania
> 
> But there is also this other Castlevania with Alucard, that hasn't been announced yet



Make it retro...ala Symphony of the Night...Please


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I haven't see anything of Rising yet.
> so atm its Castlevania
> 
> But there is also this other Castlevania with Alucard, that hasn't been announced yet



People think the Alucard game was canceled for Lords of Shadow, as well as rumors that IGA's been replaced by Dave Cox.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People think the Alucard game was canceled for Lords of Shadow, as well as rumors that IGA's been replaced by Dave Cox.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO 




@ All people that will get a PSP Go: What color will you take? Black or white?
For me, i will most likely take white, i have been buying white on all products lately (DSi, Sony Vaio,....)


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm getting the Piano Black, but if the white one is there too then I'll iny meeny miny moe.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a white dsi? I dunt think so


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Akuma said:


> there is a white dsi? I dunt think so



WTF are you talking about?
Of course there is


----------



## Akuma (Jun 25, 2009)

fuck, then I guess I wasted my money on a black one.


Shit I really hate black

black


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Does that mean, in case you buy a PSP Go, you'll take the white model?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Akuma said:


> fuck, then I guess I wasted my money on a black one.
> 
> 
> Shit I really hate black
> ...



Really? I'm just the opposite, i hate white consoles. They always are uglier and they always get more scratches. It's why the Ps3 has the best look of the newest consoles.


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Really? I'm just the opposite, i hate white consoles. They always are uglier and they always get more scratches. It's why the Ps3 has the best look of the newest consoles.




I'm with crazy on this. All you've gotta do is dust the black PS3 and it looks good as new, the 360 elite is about a billion times better than the eggy white as well lol.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyone has his/her preferences. But a white PS3 definitely looks neat, practical-visual issues notwithstanding.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2009)

Prototype is currently my GotY. Let's see what Assassin's Creed 2 can do.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> *Prototype is currently my GotY*. Let's see what Assassin's Creed 2 can do.



i lol'd


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd love a blue ps3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2009)

I want one with Prinnies on it


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I want one with Prinnies on it



Oh shit at first i thought you wrote Penises


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Shit I really hate black
> 
> black





All my consoles are either black, close to black, or chrome.   It just looks better with my setup, but if I had white furniture then so be it.

But this is probably the only white PS3 I'd get.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

I really don't like the white PS3 controllers. The colour scheme of the white controller and the black buttons just doesn't go together.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2009)

I just hate white in general. With the intensity of a million foreman grills


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> i lol'd



What's yours, Resident Evil 5?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I just hate white in general. With the intensity of a million foreman grills



*Takes note of Racist*


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I just hate white in general. With the intensity of a million foreman grills



George Foreman is black....just saying.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> What's yours, Resident Evil 5?


Either KZ 2 or SFIV. I was _kinda_ joking, while Prototype is good, there are much better games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> George Foreman is black....just saying.



I meant the color white 

Shame on you guys for not catching the Spoony reference


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> Prototype is currently my GotY. Let's see what Assassin's Creed 2 can do.



How many games have you played this year in order for that to be GotY? Two?


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I meant the color white
> 
> Shame on you guys for not catching the Spoony reference



lol. No, I got the reference. I just forgot that it was from him.

My game of the year is Uncharted 2.....that's right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Either KZ 2 or SFIV. I was _kinda_ joking, while Prototype is good, there are much better games.


I particularly don't find either KZ2 nor SFIV better. Different tastes, I'm sure.


Goofy Titan said:


> How many games have you played this year in order for that to be GotY? Two?



Street Fighter IV, Killzone 2, Prototype, Flower, inFAMOUS demo (not as FUN as Prototype).

Seriously, what the hell other than that warrants a purchase?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> inFAMOUS demo (not as FUN as Prototype).



Troll alert.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, can you run on walls in inFAMOUS? Do you have many abilities? Is it as fast faced? Is it as graphical? Does Cole seem as awesome as Alex to you?

Well?


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2009)

Stick to PS3 and don't go to that W.o.w shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcor8xLxxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> Well, can you run on walls in inFAMOUS? Do you have many abilities? Is it as fast faced? Is it as graphical? Does Cole seem as awesome as Alex to you?
> 
> Well?



You can climb walls. You have over 15 abilities. Dunno what fast faced means. 

Graphics are about even. 

However infamous has GOOD missions, with a GOOD story, with INTERESTING characters. It's why it's better then prototype.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> You can climb walls. You have over 15 abilities. Dunno what fast faced means.
> 
> *Graphics are about even.*
> 
> However infamous has GOOD missions, with a GOOD story, with INTERESTING characters. It's why it's better then prototype.



Really? I've been hearing the opposite from everyone else.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2009)

Me thinks this is a fitting video for this argument.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Graphics are about even.



Nooooooooooo...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Infamous was blend, prototypes were ugly. Seem to be even to me.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

design =/= graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Even graphic wise, neither will win awards, that's for sure


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, that's for sure, but which is better when it comes to graphics?

You've won a new subscriber to your reviews, crazy...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 26, 2009)

Monster Hunter will be GOTY.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yes, that's for sure, but which is better when it comes to graphics?
> 
> You've won a new subscriber to your reviews, crazy...



Humm I guess I'd say Infamous just cause of the cool effects but none are special. 

And thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2009)

@last page - Infamous shits all over Prototype.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2009)

Like I ever cared about graphics


----------



## Akuma (Jun 26, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Like I ever cared about graphics



This         . but still infamous is tons better than proto


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Naruto even denied that there was anysort of love triangle
> 
> Me thinks this is a fitting video for this argument.


That guy is wasting our fucking air. He's so annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

^I agree with boss. I never found this guy funny, he's fucking annoying.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> You can climb walls. You have over 15 abilities. Dunno what fast faced means.
> 
> Graphics are about even.
> 
> However infamous has GOOD missions, with a GOOD story, with INTERESTING characters. It's why it's better then prototype.



Climbing walls is different from running on them. Nothing like getting on top of a skyscraper only to jump down and hit square+triangle. Fast paced is the running speed, the fighting speed etc.

Not graphics, graphical. Which means the gore, which a game like Prototype benefits from.

Like I've been implying, I'm PURELY basing this on gameplay. Prototype's gameplay fits me better, that's all. I will however, give inFAMOUS a real shot.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 26, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Stick to PS3 and don't go to that W.o.w shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcor8xLxxc[/YOUTUBE]



 Omg get a priest, Emily Rose.


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

Toua, I think that as long as you enjoy a game more than any other game that year, no matter how shitty* everyone else may think it is, it can be a valid GotY for you.


*I don't think one way or the other about Prototype, it's an example.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 28, 2009)

Prototype 100% done 

Took me 4-5 days


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> You can climb walls. You have over 15 abilities. Dunno what fast faced means.
> 
> Graphics are about even.
> 
> However infamous has GOOD missions, with a GOOD story, with INTERESTING characters. It's why it's better then prototype.



Infamous stomps on Prototype and lool at graphics being even  

I need monster hunter  wtf is capcom doing i want it for PS3


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2009)

^lol, I was just watching Rush Hour 3 last night.


----------



## martryn (Jun 30, 2009)

So, I started playing Final Fantasy X again on my PS3.  The disc was a little scratched, but it played great for 8 hours until it started freezing during cut scenes.  The game seemed to play itself out and resume like normal after the cutscene's duration expired, but after the third cut scene like this it just paused and never resumed play again. 

I took the game into Game Exchange and had them clean the disc.  While there I traded in for Final Fantasy XII, since I haven't beaten it and don't know where my copy of the game is.  Traded in Motor Storm and my sister's copy of both The Sims and Harvest Moon for the services rendered.  

Get home, start up the 'ol PS3, and fuck.  Now it registers that there is a PS2 game in it, and then goes to a black screen.  It's doing that with both the newly cleaned FFX, and the newly purchased FFXII.  I know that there has been some issues with backwards compatibility and this system, but seriously?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't really know, I have problems playing Chrono Cross on my PS2 AND my PS3


----------



## martryn (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, my complaint is mainly that I'm fucking 8 hours into the game.  I don't want to restart it on the PS2, which I should have just played it on from the beginning.  I don't guess there is any way to transfer the internal memory card on the PS3 to an external one for the PS2.  I'd like to just finish the game on the PS3.  It sucks ass!  What if I start on the PS2 and I get stuck in the same fucking spot again?  Argh!  

I regret getting a PS3.  If they're release near as much content as there is on the 360 I'd be ok, but almost nothing that comes out for it is exclusive, and there is a ton of great shit for the 360 that is!  

I'm happy with my Wii since it carries a lot of party titles and exclusive Nintendo stuff.  

PS3 has so much fucking potential.  I don't understand what happened with Sony that they've decided to suck so much.  And now I hear the new PSP coming out is cheaper to make and more expensive.  I love my PSP.  Why does Sony not try harder with the PS3 when it releases a lot of neat shit for the PSP, which no one seems to have?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2009)

I think there's some attachment for the PS3 that lets you connect memory cards to it, so you might be able to share data that way. I can't think of anything else to offer though, sorry.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2009)

BC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rejoice..............somewhat
Why does Hinata get a pass?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 1, 2009)

BC has always worked fine on my PS3 although I'm not sure which systems have it and which don't. But that's good news for many who have wanted BC.


----------



## Akira (Jul 1, 2009)

Capcom Classics Coming to PSN Starting Tommorow



> Capcom Classics Collection Remixed (UMD Legacy)
> 
> Mega Man Powered Up (UMD Legacy)
> 
> ...



All playable on PSP too


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Claire!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2009)

More like

FUCK YEAH BIRKIN


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 1, 2009)

POWER STONE COLLECTIONS!!! R U SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you guys seen these beauties?



Source


----------



## Id (Jul 4, 2009)

Sony Refuses to cut its prices.  But if they go ahead with these kinds of deals/Bundles they could see huge hardware movement.

PS3 Bundle Includes MGS4 and Killzone 2
Link removed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

Akira said:


> Capcom Classics Coming to PSN Starting Tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> All playable on PSP too



Fuck yeah birkin and claire

fuck yeah nemesis

FUCKING FUCK FUCK YEAH DINO CRISIS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm thinkin' of getting back into the Killzone 2 swing of things 

BUT, I am concerned about one thing; near the end of me playing online, the community that was there at launch, which was all about having a good time no matter what, slowly turned into yet another Halo/Call of Duty dump: You had the people who didn't know what they were doing and you had the God-forsaken ego tripped, tea-bagging, snarky motherfuckers that talk their mouths at people who aren't belittling their skill in the slightest. THESE motherfuckers are the reason I lost interest in playing Halo 3, CoD4, and especially Metal Gear Online, and last I played (before the free DLC came out months ago) the community was turning into that.

So, what I'm asking is this - for anybody still playing KEELZONE, is the community still about good fucking fun, or is it yet another den of idiots and ego-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 4, 2009)

It's still fucking fun, I've only had a few games where there was one loud idiot but I always just muted said person. Especially when you get higher in ranking (and you play with players around the same level as you) some people your playing with that have mics actually come up with strategies which was kinda funny at first but is really badass if it works out and feels like you accomplished something huge. For example once this guy led like half the team through this underground path underneath the enemies that had us pinned down, and we came around them and I planted a spawn grenade and we just went to work. It was a assassination mission with like 20 seconds left and it was 4-0 for them and we managed to win it.


 Make sure you're taking advantage of the in-game soundtrack and play your own music cause it's an awesome experience.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

*Which PS3 games do you recommend?*

I bought a PS3 a while ago, along with InFAMOUS, Metal Gear Solid 4 (holy SHIT I love it!) and Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm. However, I won't be playing these games forever. I'm not planning to waste cash, so I'll just ask you. What games are the best ones in your opinion?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Blazblue (not exclusive but you want the ps3 version)
Disgaea 3
Valkaria chronicles

all I can think of now :/


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 5, 2009)

Uncharted
Heavenly Sword


----------



## Ziko (Jul 5, 2009)

Uncharted
Valkyria Chronicles
Disgaea 3


----------



## Seany (Jul 5, 2009)

LBP
Motorstorm


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 5, 2009)

Uncharted
Killzone 2
Street Fighter 4
Resident Evil 5
GTA IV


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 5, 2009)

Uncharted
Little Big Planet
GTA IV
Street Fighter IV
Killzone and Resistance 2
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a good read. It's an interview with a representative from Sony who discusses future plans of the company, the PSPGo and how the PSN isn't playing catch up with the XBL anymore.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I bought a PS3 a while ago, along with InFAMOUS, Metal Gear Solid 4 (holy SHIT I love it!) and Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm. However, I won't be playing these games forever. I'm not planning to waste cash, so I'll just ask you. What games are the best ones in your opinion?


 
i strongly suggest 
*Fallout 3 or Oblivion* (they are simililar on some aspects). 
*Call of Duty 4 *(old but much much much better than *COD 5*)
*Ratchet and Clank: Tools of destruction*


personally didnt like heavenly sword, little big planet (waste of money), killzone 2.


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2009)

Why was Little Big Planet a waste of money?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2009)

for me it was, i didnt like it, controlling sackboy was very annoying. maybe very very very vast costume choises and bubles were hard to follow up and story line wasnt impressive for me.
remember i always use "for me".


plus, i couldnt use multi-player option. i have very high speed internet, still it froze all the time i tried to team up with someone.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Here's a good read. It's an interview with a representative from Sony who discusses future plans of the company, the PSPGo and how the PSN isn't playing catch up with the XBL anymore.



Still has a bit to go before they actually catch up


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2009)

^Yeah agreed. I really think it would be a lot easier for Sony to catch up to XBL if they had people pay for PSN service, but they can't do that. A lot of people would be pissed off and a small percent (like myself) wouldn't mind since it would make PSN much better. So being a free service, the PSN imo, is doing extremely well.

Also, it probably wouldn't be a good idea for Sony to put up full retail PS3 titles on the PSN like how XBL is doing since Sony and the developers would have to pay for the bandwidth, especially on huge titles like MGS4 which has 50+ gigs of data.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 9, 2009)

They should offer two services, the current free one and an improved premium one. I'd definitely pay for it. Before they can think about catching up with XBL, they need to get the EU PSN to catch up with the US PSN. Eric Lempel is deluded. I don't understand why people use "it's free" as an excuse for its shortcomings. The PSN is free because we paid so much for the system in the first place.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> ^Yeah agreed. I really think it would be a lot easier for Sony to catch up to XBL if they had people pay for PSN service, but they can't do that. A lot of people would be pissed off and a small percent (like myself) wouldn't mind since it would make PSN much better. So being a free service, the PSN imo, is doing extremely well.
> 
> Also, it probably wouldn't be a good idea for Sony to put up full retail PS3 titles on the PSN like how XBL is doing since Sony and the developers would have to pay for the bandwidth, especially on huge titles like MGS4 which has 50+ gigs of data.



Not to mention, that many people might not want to pay for XBL AND PSN


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> They should offer two services, the current free one and an improved premium one. I'd definitely pay for it. Before they can think about catching up with XBL, they need to get the EU PSN to catch up with the US PSN. Eric Lempel is deluded. I don't understand why people use "it's free" as an excuse for its shortcomings. The PSN is free because we paid so much for the system in the first place.



Agreed, if they made two services i actually might play my ps3.


----------



## Noah (Jul 9, 2009)

Id said:


> Sony Refuses to cut its prices.  But if they go ahead with these kinds of deals/Bundles they could see huge hardware movement.
> 
> PS3 Bundle Includes MGS4 and Killzone 2
> Goku vs. Magneto



I haven't had a PS3 since my roommate moved a few months ago, so I've been thinking about getting one for myself. I saw this bundle yesterday and I'm seriously considering getting it, but I keep hearing rumors about a PS3 Slim and a pricedrop on the current build.

Does anyone know if there's any truth to that at all, or if Sony is flat-out refusing to drop the price? Just like with everything I buy, I really don't want to buy the goddamn bundle and then find out next month that there is a Slim and the classic is dropping $100 or some such shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't it usually the Slim that would cost less? Wasn't that the case with the PS2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Isn't it usually the Slim that would cost less? Wasn't that the case with the PS2?



You really have to attribute that to it being later in the PS2's lifetime, but when it first came out in 2004-5, it's was like $299.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> You really have to attribute that to it being later in the PS2's lifetime, but when it first came out in 2004-5, it's was like $299.



Really, I thought the slimline was about $150-$200 when it first came out?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there any news, or rumors on what the Slim will be retailing at?

edit : Also, my brother just bricked my PSP-1000, and I don't want to pay for repairs. Looks like I'll definitely be buying a GO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2009)

Not all games are 50 gig on Ps3. The game service could very much happen on Ps3 especially multi platform titles. PSN is good for what it is, but Live offers a lot more.

No slim rumors about price or anything like that, I honestly think you will hear something about it in august.

If he bricked your 1000, get a 2000 or a 3000.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Hehe, Sony made the call and I'm off to Comic-con in two weeks.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not all games are 50 gig on Ps3. The game service could very much happen on Ps3 especially multi platform titles. PSN is good for what it is, but Live offers a lot more.


I agree that they should do it on multi platform titles since XBL will be doing that, like the guy from Kotaku said, it would make Sony's comments look stupid.



> If he bricked your 1000, get a 2000 or a 3000.


I'm not in a rush or anything, or are you one of _those_ people who hate the Go 


@DS, what's the trip about?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm not in a rush or anything, or are you one of _those_ people who hate the Go


I'm guessing Ssj3_Goku doesn't think the GO's features justify the increase in price...I don't. Especially since I've heard that it costs Sony less to make them.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

I just like how it looks 


Also, it'll be competing with a new iPod touch that's coming out before the Go, so I still have my options open, because I sure as hell am not buying both.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm guessing Ssj3_Goku doesn't think the GO's features justify the increase in price...I don't. Especially since I've heard that it costs Sony less to make them.




I agree.




Big Boss said:


> I just like how it looks
> 
> 
> Also, it'll be competing with a new iPod touch that's coming out before the Go, so I still have my options open, because I sure as hell am not buying both.




It does look nice, but if you still want to hack your PSP (I dont think you should) then the other models will work very well for that. I mean it depends if you want to spend the extra money on product thats been out for close to 5 years now.

I have the Starwars battlefront limited edition 2000 slim (white) model and I been quite happy with it. The screen on the 3000 is quite nice but if you are not in a hurry to get another, you can get the older models much cheaper and save you a lot of cash.

I honestly would get the touch, you have a bigger app store to choose from and I think the touch screen does give it justice. If your using it for music, get the touch if you want to play PSP games well then I think its obvious then.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know...the Go is definitely gonna get exclusive stuff like a app store. I'm sure it'll get a lot more stuff too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought the app store is just a PSN type thing?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I read about it on Kotaku, it's exclusive to the Go.


edit : Actually, I'm not sure if it's exclusive after reading the article again. 

Bottom left panel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya it seems to be available to all PSP's. Would be stupid on sony's part to neglect the 50 million users who already have PSN installed on the PSP.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

Are some people here still believing in a PS3 Slim?


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2009)

Slim is inevitable, but the question is: when?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> Slim is inevitable, but the question is: when?



I think the current rumors are wrong, aswell as these fake pics.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm positive their will be a new model coming in the fall if not the Slim.


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I think the current rumors are wrong, aswell as these fake pics.


Maybe they are. This only means, it's coming later.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 12, 2009)

How does that old man manage to get so much ketchup over his face?


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2009)

Because he's beating someone to a bloody pulp and in return gets some of it himself, too.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Helix (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll wait for the PSP2 when it supports DirectX 10.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 12, 2009)

The resesitance series has some of the best level design I've ever seen. I kinda interested in a resesitence 3. Resistance probally some of the best story in FPSs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> @DS, what's the trip about?



We'll be showing some stuff off at Comic-con.  I'll be able to say a little more next week before the show, but for now expect a smaller offering of what we showed at E3.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## TEK (Jul 13, 2009)

Gotta love the camera work on it though, :rofl


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting Persona 4 for PS2 even if I never played Persona 1-3 before.

Do I need to get Persona 3 first or don't it matter?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2009)

Well that is a good question, I am playing Persona 3 FES first because I hear from many people that was a better title than 4 (of course both are amazing). You do not need to play the previous ones to understand the 4th one. However, I think you will be missing out on a great game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought P3 had a better atmosphere but 4 has a better story.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well that is a good question, I am playing Persona 3 FES first because I hear from many people that was a better title than 4 (of course both are amazing). You do not need to play the previous ones to understand the 4th one. However, I think you will be missing out on a great game.



Personally, I thought DDS was better. But then again, I couldn't play through The Answer due to it being a giant recap...


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 15, 2009)

Finished playing Ratchet & Clank: Quest for Booty. Need Moar!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK.

Why is Valkyria Chronicles 2 a PSP game?


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Because the PSP has a bigger install base and games are cheaper to develop for the PSP?...nah!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2009)

But it will look...meh!

It'll probably look like the anime in the sense most of the detailed shading will be MIA in the game.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. One of the best things about the game was it's absolutely gorgeous artstyle.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it will do well and look amazing on the PSP. Plus it was probably decided to change platforms for the sake that VC did not sell as well on the Ps3.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 15, 2009)

Fuck the casbah. I need to finish VC. Did anyone else thought the scouts were useless?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 15, 2009)

Actually the Scouts are the best class in the game. On another note, the story doesn't sound very promising so far for the sequel. I want some federation deaths this time...


----------



## Stalin (Jul 15, 2009)

How is that? I hardly found any good use for them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Scouts were great for me. Can run very far and back. I remember they have a fair amount of damage. I used them way more then snipers anyway. Hated the snipers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2009)

Scouts were awesome due to the fact that they could run very far, *hit well*, and have fair damage.

Point the crosshairs at the head of the target and the scout does more damage than a shock trooper, from farther away.  The grenade launcher mod was quite useful as well.

Shocktroopers were only useful for defense really.  Snipers and lancers were barely useful at all (the latter only against tanks, which your tanks tend to be better against anyway, and the former only to kill lancers really).


----------



## Stalin (Jul 16, 2009)

I used shocktroopers most of the time since they had great attack. I guess next time i try the game, I'll give the scouts another try. But that gay lancer was pretty awesome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys know about the slimline PS3 that got sold in a Philippines backwater store recently right?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, with the shaky camera video right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

So, it seems the Japanese Tales of Vesperia demo has new translated content in English.

I wonder what that means...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, it seems the Japanese Tales of Vesperia demo has new translated content in English.
> 
> I wonder what that means...



Are you going to re buy the game even though you beat it on 360? ( I think you did ) I have to get some more games overall  I'm close to beating resistance 2 but then I slacked off


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

I did not beat it, and I'm not touching the 360 version until it's been 100% confirmed whether or not the game will be released internationally on the PS3.

I don't want to start a game and beat it, and shortly thereafter realize a superior version is being released. I'd rather try an entirely different game.

And besides, I've limited myself to just one RPG for handhelds and consoles, so at the very least, ToV won't be touched till I beat Persona 4.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Yeah, with the shaky camera video right?


Yep, Indian dude bought it, so its not in the "wild" anymore.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I did not beat it, and I'm not touching the 360 version until it's been 100% confirmed whether or not the game will be released internationally on the PS3.
> 
> I don't want to start a game and beat it, and shortly thereafter realize a superior version is being released. I'd rather try an entirely different game.
> 
> And besides, I've limited myself to just one RPG for handhelds and consoles, so at the very least, ToV won't be touched till I beat Persona 4.



Whats so superior about PS3 ToV? I mean something that is big and dramatic?

I do not want to start another console RPG either until I beat persona 3 FES


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, a totally new playable character, Flynn is now a permanent party member, as well as new attacks, scenes, and I believe the game is now fully voiced, among other things.

It's more like a Final Fantasy International than Persona 3 FES in terms of what the extra content means.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 16, 2009)

If the PS3 version has Japanese Voices the i will buy it.
I already have it on 360 and i love it, i dont mind owning the same game for two different consoles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

I have not played it I choose to play LO instead when my friend choose to play ToV. I will try it at some point. I read some of the changes to the PS3 one but it does not seem major enough to effect the 360 one imo. 

But I will get White Knight before ToV.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> If the PS3 version has Japanese Voices the i will buy it.
> I already have it on 360 and i love it, i dont mind owning the same game for two different consoles.



Considering the game initially fit on a DVD, I'm pretty sure that the PS3 version is on Blu-Ray it'll have the option.

But this is Namco, who localize games very lazily.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

LO had 5 languages so I see no reason for ToV or otherwise not to have more


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 16, 2009)

This is boring talk 

*Awesome news time: Hideo Kojima states that Peace Walker will be a MGS5-class game*

:ho


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LO had 5 languages so I see no reason for ToV or otherwise not to have more



Lost Odyssey was also on four discs


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> Lost Odyssey was also on four discs



I mean its 34 Gig that's why


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 16, 2009)

Drawing an "I don't give a darn about Metal Gear at this time" from me


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 16, 2009)

I just want to change the subject

*PSP's Assassin's Creed Will Have Free Running, Open World and PS3 Connectivity*

*Gameplay video of AC: Bloodlines*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

That's a first. An Assassin's Creed game that looks impressive.

Well done, Ubisoft. 4th time's the charm, or is it 5th if we count the iPhone game?


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I just want to change the subject
> 
> *PSP's Assassin's Creed Will Have Free Running, Open World and PS3 Connectivity*
> 
> *Gameplay video of AC: Bloodlines*



Day one purchase, PSP is getting some really good games.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 16, 2009)

There is a lot of Assassin's Creed news coming in.

*NEW Limited Edition Assassin’s Creed: Bloodlines PSP Bundle*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

does AC for PSP have any form of Co op?


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> does AC for PSP have any form of Co op?



Why would it have or need co op?


----------



## Memos (Jul 16, 2009)

As much of a single-player centric game as AC is, I can see co-op being put in seeing as its becoming common place these days. I would hope not, though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> Why would it have or need co op?



Assassins Creed 1 was orginally planned to have Co op in it and such a big open world and the concept would be pretty awesome. However, they said they did not have enough time to put it in (back during AC1). Games like this , dead rising, etc would be a lot more enjoyable with someone else to play with.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 16, 2009)

Testing out the D3 patch


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

D3 patch? ?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2009)

My ps3 got that evil disc not loading error. 

Back to my sucky xbox for the next couple of weeks. The only good game I have and play is Fable 2


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 16, 2009)

Itachi^ said:


> My ps3 got that evil disc not loading error.
> 
> Back to my sucky xbox for the next couple of weeks. The only good game I have and play is Fable 2



Damn that sucks man. And it rarely happens to.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> D3 patch? ?



The trophy patch for Disgaea 3 that was rumored to render your save data useless, making you start all over again.

Does nothing of the sort btw, my 290+ hours are safe

Some of the trophies are retarded to achieve though, 9 counters in a row, 10 billion damage, raid the item world in the land of carnage without exiting, and more


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2009)

Edit - Never mind


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> The trophy patch for Disgaea 3 that was rumored to render your save data useless, making you start all over again.
> 
> Does nothing of the sort btw, my 290+ hours are safe
> 
> Some of the trophies are retarded to achieve though, 9 counters in a row, 10 billion damage, raid the item world in the land of carnage without exiting, and more



Jesus 0_0 then again you can get 100 billion damange in the game. Thats good to know the saves work, I was scared of that now I will get it.

9 counters? guh, need a Ninja to get those easily.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

There's no Trophy for beating Baal though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

O now thats some BS right thier


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2009)

I got, force unleased, is it any good?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

The demo was fun...


----------



## Corran (Jul 17, 2009)

Force Unleashed is lots of fun if you are a Star Wars fan, it can be a bit buggy and frustrating at times though.

So I was just playing drums on Guitar Hero Metallica. I played Battery on Hard, my arms are about to fall off.....


----------



## Hentai (Jul 17, 2009)

Just ordered a 320GB HDD for my PS3, the 60GB standard one was too filled up with GameData


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> The trophy patch for Disgaea 3 that was rumored to render your save data useless, making you start all over again.
> 
> Does nothing of the sort btw, my 290+ hours are safe
> 
> Some of the trophies are retarded to achieve though, 9 counters in a row, 10 billion damage, raid the item world in the land of carnage without exiting, and more



Oh nice.

This might now be a good time to break the game out to play again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if they have prinnyes in home yet :ho


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently you can put Prinny trophies in home


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Just ordered a 320GB HDD for my PS3, the 60GB standard one was too filled up with GameData



Where from and how much?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Apparently you can put Prinny trophies in home



0_0 I am so doing this, as you can tell I love prinny's! :ho


----------



## Quagles (Jul 17, 2009)

*Help me decide which console to pick, PSP or PS3!*

Alright here's the deal, I've scrapped up money from working this summer and I really want a Sony machine, the problem is I cannot decide which, and that is where you come in. Convince me to pick either.

First things first, I already own an Xbox 360, Computer, NDS, Ps2 and a gamecube. So I already have a handheld and a next-gen console as well.

First the PS3:
- I already have an xbox, and that itself is an argument against it. Plus the expense compared to a PSP, thus I'm sure if Ps3 has enough exclusives to make me want to pay so much for a machine + games etc when I have an xbox 360 which basically gets much of the same games.
- I really really really badly want to play Valkyria Chronicles..
- If I'd buy one I'd probably buy games such as Ratchet and Clank, old ps1 classics like MGS, FF7, MediEvil, RE, MGS4, White Knight Chronicles, Disgaea 3 pretty much, I don't know which else is worth it but I rarely play FPses(so why do I have an xbox 360then? o_O), and prefer RPGs adventures, platformers and sport games.
- I can play Fifa online with people I actually know

PSP:
- I already have a hand held, and I'm not traveling often and usually just play it at home.
- Many great titles like the Star Ocean, FF Lion Wars, Crisis Core, Dissidia, New Kingdom Hearts, Monster Hunter, God of War, MGS, Silent Hill etc
- Option to do something similar to my ds, like using my r4 and only buying a handful of games I feel that is worth it  cept I'd probably would have to find an older version. 
- Already have NDS, which I don't play all that much, finished Phoenix Wright series, Proff. Layton, Broken Sword, almost Hotel Dusk and henry Hatsworth and finished FFTA2 otherwise its not been used much other than to try out the JP version of KH 365, which ill buy once comes to Europe.

So that's pretty much it, does the PS3 have enough exclusives worth it for me to use the money on, do I even need a PSP when I have a DS? I don't even probably need another console but there's many titles I just have to try on other consoles. 

Ill be gone for some hours now if anyone actually replies, any advice in the right direction would be appreciated!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

ch.11


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're also willing to try out Demon's Souls (and Blazblue if you're willing to play fighting games)  along with the things you mentioned, a PS3 could be feasible. That and you can call it a giant external HDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Get  a PS3.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2009)

PSP is the obvious choice for now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a PS3. PSP you can get later.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

From what you've stated about what you want from a console, a PS3 is more ideal for you at the moment.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Alright here's the deal, I've scrapped up money from working this summer and I really want a Sony machine, the problem is I cannot decide which, and that is where you come in. Convince me to pick either.
> 
> First things first, I already own an Xbox 360, Computer, NDS, Ps2 and a gamecube. So I already have a handheld and a next-gen console as well.
> 
> ...



Highlighted the reasons why.


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2009)

Who in there right mind would pick a PSP over a PS3?

In all departments the PS3 is better, unless your desperate for something hand held.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a PS3, who would choose a PSP over a PS3 when you're going to spend most of your time playing it in your room.

If you're somebody who's barely at home and always travelling, I could see the sense in buying a PSP.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2009)

I would say get a ps3. They have great games and new ones coming out soon. If you like SRPGs you will waste all of your time on Disgaea 3.

Btw there's a trophy patch for Disgaea 3 O_o. Too bad I'm sending my ps3 in to get fixed in a couple of days


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 17, 2009)

PS3, hands down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously, is it just me, or is PSP getting some really lucrative titles lately?

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Resident Evil: Portable
Narutimate Accel 3
Fullmetal Alchemist
Valkyria Chronicles 2

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

Assassin's Creed
Gran Turismo
LittleBigPlanet
Soul Calibur
GTA : China Town
Saint's Row
Silent Hill

and of course, Hannah Montana : Rock Out The Show!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2009)

Point proven.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, the PSP is getting a lot more attractive games (that I would buy/play). I have no desire to game on the travel though, which sort of obsoletes the concept of a handheld for me.

@ Quagles, I wouldn't buy either for now. I would definitely go for a PS3 over a PSP, but you really might as well wait for the inevitable price drop unless you absolutely cannot wait for a few months.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Toua said:


> Seriously, is it just me, or is PSP getting some really lucrative titles lately?
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
> Resident Evil: Portable
> ...



Its about time, Sony neglected that console for a while now and 3rd parties really did not care for it.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 18, 2009)

Venom said:


> Where from and how much?



Amazon, 55? (~75$)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jul 18, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Hanzo Hasashi



I felt he rushed it


----------



## Stalin (Jul 18, 2009)

I want a sly 4.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

That's the plan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Link removed



6haahhaha omg lmfao that is freaking funny 


though I did like FF8


----------



## Mr Gold (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That's the plan.



Thanks for responding I hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Toua said:


> Seriously, is it just me, or is PSP getting some really lucrative titles lately?
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
> Resident Evil: Portable
> ...



Accel 3 is coming to the psp. :amazed


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Soon DMC to the psp 

Capcom said there was going to be one but a prequel with Sparda. Guess it was scrapped them


----------



## Akira (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Soon DMC to the psp
> 
> Capcom said there was going to be one but a prequel with Sparda. Guess it was scrapped them



Didn't DMC psp get cancelled?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Soon DMC to the psp
> 
> Capcom said there was going to be one but a prequel with Sparda. Guess it was scrapped them



Welcome to 3 years ago.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2009)

If there is a time to release a DMC for the PSP it's now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would buy a PSP for a new DMC.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 19, 2009)

Indeed
I mainly can't wait for this game. 

[YOUTUBE]iBEs1lMjL6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 6haahhaha omg lmfao that is freaking funny
> 
> 
> though I did like FF8



I just hope he doesn't rip on FFX, it's not as bad as he says it is


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone played Volverine yet? is it any good?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> anyone played Volverine yet? is it any good?



really good


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I felt he rushed it



So did I. He effectively summarized 3 discs in one video. I know he also dislikes FFX, so that may be next on his list.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2009)

^That would be my dream.


----------



## Memos (Jul 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So did I. He effectively summarized 3 discs in one video. I know he also dislikes FFX, so that may be next on his list.



I think he'll stay away from any really long RPG's for a while. I would love FF10, though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2009)

I like his expression when he got to the irish jig


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2009)

WipEout HD: Fury is out, to the tune of rave reviews. I just hope it doesn't unlock everything that hasn't yet been unlocked in the original game as I heard it did that. Must-buy, absolutely love this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmm, a game that was on the 360 is now going to the PS3, and will be released this year.

The blogger claims that the information was held since April.

Interestingly enough, Tales of Vesperia was first announced in April to be released for the PS3, and what with the Japanese PSN demo having English text, this seems very likely that it could be that game.

It'd also make sense that it would just suddenly be announced and released within the remainder of the year, as the majority of the game has already been translated.

The target time for the announcement also seems to be a year after the release of the 360 version, to boot.

Then again, this could be all silly coincidences.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2009)

Been hearing that it was Castle Crashers for PSN which was recently announced


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2009)

That site claims otherwise, as it is not the game they were referring to.

They also referred to the game as "niche", and Castle Crashers isn't a niche game. It's rather popular.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 24, 2009)

Then I'd agree with you


----------



## Hazy (Jul 24, 2009)

Castle Crashers wasn't that great to me. 
The soundtrack was amazing and I loved the flash-game style of it but once you beat it the game loses some of its flare. 
Maybe that's just me; I just jump-slashed the hell out of everything 99% of the time...even after unlocking new characters. 

As for PS3 there's so many things i'm looking forward to... 
Uncharted 2 - beta was amazing, definite first-day buy
The Last Guardian - Team Ico...is there really anything else to say? 
God of war 3 - Always been a fan of the series, going to be intense 
Final Fantasy Versus 13 - Seems like a new twist on things
Heavy Rain - I really hope this lives up to my expectations 
R&C - Classic series
Bioshock 2 - First one was a true piece of art, hopefully they come back strong


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2009)

Not looking forward to Gran Turismo 5 then? 

I'll be surprised if Heavy Rain turns out to be a proper good game but at the same time will be disappointed if it turns out bad. Uncharted 2 is top of the most-anticipating list for me, followed by Ratchet & Clank. The others are still 2010 i.e. too far away to think about.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Not looking forward to Gran Turismo 5 then?
> 
> I'll be surprised if Heavy Rain turns out to be a proper good game but at the same time will be disappointed if it turns out bad. Uncharted 2 is top of the most-anticipating list for me, followed by Ratchet & Clank. The others are still 2010 i.e. too far away to think about.



It seems like GT5 will never come out at this point... but yes I'm looking forward to that as well 

From the E3 trailer and gameplay of Heavy Rain it looks very promising so far. I love that there are so many different scenarios and the story seems interesting to say the least.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got some money and a PS3.  I'd like a game recommendation because I'm bored as fuck and don't have any plans until tomorrow evening.  Hit me.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a new game too, but there are no good new releases. Closest is Uncharted 2, and martyn play some of the gems from '09 like inFamous, SFIV, KZ2,RE5 if you haven't yet. If you have then just wait for Uncharted.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

_I would find enough games i want _


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about InFamous.  I heard that game was really quite good.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

i am interested in Prototype


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 26, 2009)

_Shatter._

Who's got it?


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2009)

I am replaying Resistance 2, Chicago level is fucking *CASH *


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2009)

Sony booth at Comic-con was a fucking blast this weekend.  Had people mess around with the PSPgo, handed out a ton of freebies, broke kids' hearts and dreams, and possibly have some stuff to give to y'all as well... assuming you guys are buying Uncharted 2 in October.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Id said:


> I am replaying Resistance 2, Chicago level is fucking *CASH *


Yeah it really is awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forward to Uncharted 2, but I won't be having a PS3 after the summer, my brother is taking it away with him so I'll have to buy my own. I just want to know whether the slim is a real deal and how soon it'll be here.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to Uncharted 2, but I won't be having a PS3 after the summer, my brother is taking it away with him so I'll have to buy my own. I just want to know whether the slim is a real deal and how soon it'll be here.


Would you really want one?
I mean, if it looks like on the pics that are all over the net, then i would rather buy the normal one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2009)

I plan to get uncharted 2 down the line, who knows. My gaming days have dropped recently 0_0 Although I still play rock band 2 ALOT (then again I Speat over 400 bucks into that game  )


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2009)

Id said:


> I am replaying Resistance 2, Chicago level is fucking *CASH *



One of the best FPS levels i have ever played


----------



## Stalin (Jul 27, 2009)

The chicago level was my favorite. It had a good level design.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _What's this on my desk?_


----------



## Memos (Jul 27, 2009)

What is that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _What's this on my desk?_



Quite awesome, I have high expectations for that title.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 27, 2009)

UNCHARTED


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _What's this on my desk?_


That's not the actual game, is it?


----------



## snoph (Jul 27, 2009)

demo?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Gotta be the demo...


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

My PS3 got Yellow Light of Death, gotta call Sony in the morning.

I think I still have warranty but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

erictheking said:


> That's not the actual game, is it?


Looks like a free version for Game Magazines and special people


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> Looks like a free version for Game Magazines and special people



Uncharted 2 went gold? Or DS has a PS3 that can play pre-release builds?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2009)

It seems Star Ocean 4 may be going to the PS3.

Sure, it's GameFly, but they confirmed that the two PSP Star Ocean games were being released outside of Japan before Square-Enix officially announced them.

I hope they don't toss in enticing extras, as I just bought the fucking game for the 360.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Uncharted 2 went gold? Or DS has a PS3 that can play pre-release builds?


I have no clue but you are talking about, but s i said. It could be a test version of the game that gets sent to Game Stores and Magazines to Test and rate the Game.

If it isnt that, then i have really no clue.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 28, 2009)

ROFL wtf Zaru?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Tachi 

Oh fuck you, turn on your profile Visitor Messages


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 28, 2009)

Uncharted was incredible, can't wait for 2. Drake is a superhuman, nothing else can explain him climbing sub-zero temperatures up a mountain with his bare hands.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 28, 2009)

Who's getting Fat Princess this week?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> Hello Tachi
> 
> Oh fuck you, turn on your profile Visitor Messages


Kyuubi chan 

I will never ever turn it on D:

EDIT: Leon if I was you i'd edit that sig smaller before SSj3 complains.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 28, 2009)

It's coming? Man, I need to check out PS3fanboy.com sometimes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 28, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Who's getting Fat Princess this week?



I might buy it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2009)

snoph said:


> demo?





erictheking said:


> That's not the actual game, is it?





crazymtf said:


> Gotta be the demo...





Fable said:


> Looks like a free version for Game Magazines and special people





Vonocourt said:


> Uncharted 2 went gold? Or DS has a PS3 that can play pre-release builds?





Fable said:


> I have no clue but you are talking about, but s i said. It could be a test version of the game that gets sent to Game Stores and Magazines to Test and rate the Game.
> 
> If it isnt that, then i have really no clue.



LOL, you people can't read, can you? 

But maybe I do have a bu... & G... o... =P


----------



## Memos (Jul 28, 2009)

Donkey, if that's a multiplayer skin code, send me one


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Donkey, if that's a multiplayer skin code, send me one



LOL, what does it say again?


----------



## Memos (Jul 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, what does it say again?



It says i'm starting to get annoyed and you should stop being a tease


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm confuzzled.S\


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you people can't read, can you?
> 
> But maybe I do have a bu... & G... o... =P



No I can't read, so now say what it is.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you people can't read, can you?


No i cant read, i am an illiterate 



Donkey Show said:


> But maybe I do have a bu... & G... o... =P


wait...wtf i dont get it


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2009)

DS loves to torture people it seems 

Seems so long to wait for the next wave of great games


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got a copy of RE5. Excited!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice xing, I still have to beat it on professional.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

PS3 OWNS 360. Who's getting Madden 10?


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 29, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Who's getting Fat Princess this week?



I'm totally buying it.  Looks so awesome!!! : D

comes out tomorrow for people who don't know.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 29, 2009)

If you don't have 60, 40, 20, or the early 2007 80GB ps3, then you cant play ps2 games on ps3.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 29, 2009)

> If you don't have 60, 40, 20, or the early 2007 80GB ps3, then you cant play ps2 games on ps3.





Undercovermc said:


> ^The 40GB never had PS2 backwards compatibility.
> 
> 
> If it's a PSP only game, then no. Some games like Crash Bandicoot can be played on both the PS3 and the PSP.



Thank you......
Damn sony for getting rid of backwards combatability.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you guys know of any games that have a difficulity that is challenging but not annoying?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

The Silver Surfer game for the NES is nigh impossible. Although if your good at it , it could be challenging without being annoying.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 29, 2009)

I meant somthing for the ps1/2/2.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 30, 2009)

Fat Princess; Another Sony exclusive that lacks a party system.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2009)

But doesn't lack on fun and innovation.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 30, 2009)

I LOVE FAT PRINCESS
honestly it is an amazing game


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 31, 2009)

fat princess is lots of fun,psn needs more games like this.


----------



## Akira (Jul 31, 2009)

Braid all but confirmed for PSN

This _and_ Castle Crashers both coming to PSN = awesome.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2009)

*Rumor: PS3 now 70 percent cheaper to manufacture*

If it's true, a price cut and/or slim PS3 should be coming soon..


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

I say the Slim is humbug, until i get proved different 

As for the price drop, it's logic that this would come some day.


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2009)

Had warranty, gave them a 40GB PS3 with YLOD & a six axis controller.

Got back a brand new 80GB PS3 with a Dualshock 3.

You gotta love Currys


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, I too LOVE Fat Princess...when I can actually connect to a game online.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

a price cut hmmm??? Maybe I can finally afford a PS3 and get in on all the MGS4 Killzone action.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 1, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yes, I too LOVE Fat Princess...when I can actually connect to a game online.




Yea, it's damn near impossible to get in a game and no party system? Maybe they underestimated the game because that game is crazy fun.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 1, 2009)

Bah finally decided to sell my PS3 60GB for 305 bucks. Gonna get a new monitor for my new PC I built.



Though I will be buying a slim PS3 next year, shame that it will unlikely be PS2 backward compatible.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 1, 2009)

What GPU did you get for your PC?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 2, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What GPU did you get for your PC?



4870 Toxic edition. It's basicly a 4870 but overclocked, you can still overclock futher using ATI Catalyst.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2009)

Fat Princess; I'm currently #55 on the Best Total Score leaderboad. xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Bah finally decided to sell my PS3 60GB for 305 bucks. Gonna get a new monitor for my new PC I built.
> 
> here
> 
> Though I will be buying a slim PS3 next year, shame that it will unlikely be PS2 backward compatible.



Ugh dude, if it was a JP system, I would've snagged it from you in a heartbeat.  I'm pretty sure you could get more for it though.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it really that hard to get in a game for FP?

What does it use dedicated severs?

I want this game. What the hell is Castle Crashers?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd jump out of the window before selling my precious PS3.

Also i just put in a 320GB HDD...


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> 4870 Toxic edition. It's basicly a 4870 but overclocked, you can still overclock futher using ATI Catalyst.



Its a good card, but why not get a 4890? Their about the same price.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a 4890.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 3, 2009)

I feel like I only get one of two situations each time I play Fat Princess. Either A: I get a good group with at least a couple people with mics and it's easy to work together and win, or B: there's a group where no one talks and runs around and just tries to get as many points as possible and we lose miserably.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm definitely going to have to be getting a new PS3. My brother is taking the current one with him when he moves. Before he takes it though what do I do to take the most data possible from it for my new PS3. I will probably won't be keeping all my trophies since he's keeping the PSN account. I can just log on to his account once I get mine though for all my DLC content right? I really care about my save files and save data though. I don't want to start from scratch in all my games.


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm definitely going to have to be getting a new PS3. My brother is taking the current one with him when he moves. Before he takes it though what do I do to take the most data possible from it for my new PS3. I will probably won't be keeping all my trophies since he's keeping the PSN account. I can just log on to his account once I get mine though for all my DLC content right? I really care about my save files and save data though. I don't want to start from scratch in all my games.



If you log onto your current PSN (diddy_bop right?) on the new PS3 you can access all the DLC and I think you can copy the save files with a memory stick but I'm not 100%.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2009)

@ the cafe

They seriously think that the PS3 doesn't have any games. Its not expensive its just less affordable than the competition, that will change in the near future.




> I'm thinking of getting a 4890.



Get it very good card, its kinda loud( you can change it in the controller tho). Don't say I didn't warn you. 



> I feel like I only get one of two situations each time I play Fat Princess. Either A: I get a good group with at least a couple people with mics and it's easy to work together and win, or B: there's a group where no one talks and runs around and just tries to get as many points as possible and we lose miserably.


I just got FP from game sharing with my friend, I love this game I've only played it for about 20 minutes I'm hooked tho. The team I was on worked really well, maybe because everyone was in a text chat room. 


> I can just log on to his account once I get mine though for all my DLC content right? I really care about my save files and save data though. I don't want to start from scratch in all my game



What do you mean like game share the DLC? Yes you can its up to 5 people. You have a UBS thumb drive? You can copy all your saves over to that.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Get it very good card, its kinda loud( you can change it in the controller tho). Don't say I didn't warn you.



Price just dropped here. Might keep it until I upgrade to 2x nVidia 280s or something in the future. 

What do you mean by loud? Like a buzzing noise? I don't really mind the heat cause it's freezing here.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Price just dropped here. Might keep it until I upgrade to 2x nVidia 280s or something in the future.
> 
> What do you mean by loud? Like a buzzing noise? I don't really mind the heat cause it's freezing here.



Its just fan noise, I think anything over 40% is really loud. Its not that bad below 40.

Nvidia has better drivers on average...  

Idk I heard the 4890 is the best card in that range.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I just got FP from game sharing with my friend, I love this game I've only played it for about 20 minutes I'm hooked tho. The team I was on worked really well, maybe because everyone was in a text chat room.



Don't get me wrong I love the game, I've been playing it as much as I can with two a days, but I feel like I never get an average group, just a group that rapes, or a group that gets raped. But I guess it is a new game so people are still learning, although it is pretty simple.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Don't get me wrong I love the game, I've been playing it as much as I can with two a days, but I feel like I never get an average group, just a group that rapes, or a group that gets raped. But I guess it is a new game so people are still learning, although it is pretty simple.



Yeah, but remember alot of people don't get play time on severs since its really hard to get into a match. Thank god for friends. 

The game I've played was really long.


----------



## Akira (Aug 5, 2009)

PS3 Outperforms Xbox 360 for EA

Mass Effect PS3 now?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 5, 2009)

The PS3 has been more profitable for certain developers for a while now. We're starting to see more XBL games making their way to the PSN too. We (PS3 owners) should get the next Mass Effect game.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im ready for the price drop.... 

The PS3 slim is really good looking. I wish I could trade my old one in for the new and improved slim.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2009)

PS3 should get it's own Bioware RPG. So then it's like I can play two totally different games. Now that would be ballinz


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

IS uncharted any good?


----------



## Hazy (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> IS uncharted any good?



Yes, and Uncharted 2 will be better.  (played the beta)


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you high? 

One of my favorite games on the PS3. The graphics are drop dead gorgeous. The story is really interesting. Silky smooth controls. What is there not to love?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2009)

Every time someone mentions Uncharted I mention the random RE zombies that showed up and made me turn my lamp on.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Are you high?
> 
> One of my favorite games on the PS3. The graphics are drop dead gorgeous. The story is really interesting. Silky smooth controls. What is there not to love?



Canadians. Or mormons. Or candian mormons.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

So your Canadian? How does that stop you from buying a good game? lol


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2009)

Who has something against Canadians?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm actually west virginia. Y'know I can't help but feel that the ps2 was the greatest of the 3d consoles. It had something for everybody.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol the PS2 was great. I miss Okami so much. I love that game its like my 2nd on my tops list. 

Why did I ever sell that game?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there any new news regarding DMC5? It's gonna be nearly 2 years now since DMC4 came out...and there is hardly anything. <.< Is the game even in production?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

No news as far as I know.

But check out Bayonetta, the original DMC creator is working on that. Its bound to be exactly what your looking for.


----------



## TEK (Aug 5, 2009)

Bayonetta actually looks really awesome. I hope it turns out as good as the DMC games.

I also just picked up a PSP recently and have been loving it. I've been playing Crimson Gem Saga a lot lately and loving it to death. Do you guys know of any hidden gems that you guys recommend playing for the PSP?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2009)

Street Fighter Alpha Max 3
MGS : Portable Ops (make sure it's not Portable Ops Plus, it's just add on content for the multi-player that no one plays.)
Ridge Racer
GoW : Chains of Olympus

And coming out in the fall are Gran Turismo, Assassin's Creed and a LittleBigPlanet game.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2009)

I know that the game will be created, I think it was confirmed like last year but so far, there hasn't been any trailers, no new info for some time. I'll check out Beyonetta, is it hack n' slash like DMC?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude Bayonetta is much better than DMC from what I've played of it.  Just absorb the madness happening on top of the gameplay being really solid.  In fact, it's somewhat of a natural progression from DMC than anything else.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

The original creator is not pleased with the way his series has been going from what I understand. That interview made my eyes open a little, I'm definitely gonna check out Bayonetta.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2009)

Apparently, the creator said ""Bayonetta will blow the doors off the action genre." We will see. Also we can't say it's better then DMC because DMC 1,2,3 is old they were excellent for their time, DMC3 is still good if you play it on the PS2. There is going to be a DMC5 but it will take time, also this Bayonetta game doesn't seem to be hack n' slash, it's action. 

I doubt in any hack n' slash game you would have a cooler protagonist then Dante. 

Anyone looking forward to God Of War 3? 2010 is gonna be a kick ass year for the PS3.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

GOW3 is the reason I have my PS3. 


Heavy Rain looks cool and Uncharted 2.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2009)

Uncharted 2 is gonna be wicked! There's gonna be riots down where I live! lol
It has been hyped up for so much time, and the hype was worth it. I can't wait for Assassin's Creed 2, I love adventure games, well only Sony ones.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well Adventure games don't have an abundance like they used to back in the N64 days. 
AC2 looks awesome, dual hidden blades. 

Mag is also looking great, it needs alot more polish IMO, which is why they pushed it back I think.


----------



## TEK (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm pumped for GoW 3 and Uncharted 2. ACII got me excited as well after I saw that dual hidden blade trailer. Hopefully the gameplay won't feel as repetitive as the first one.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah me too.

It gets boring hearing the same woman cry for help 100 times.  The speeches the guys give get so old so fast. I just go up and stealth assassinate them.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 5, 2009)

"You dare steal from me??? That will cost you your LIFE!!!"


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2009)

"When he falls down, I WILL NOT HELP HIM!"


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

"Infidel!!! Stop Him!!!!" 

lol


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm waiting for MAG, Demon's Souls, and Mod Nation Racers


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mod Nation Racers looks so fun.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

Does it require playstation network to fully enjoy it which I don't have?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

MAG is the only PS3 game I'm looking forward to atm, i hope it delivers on my expectations.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Does it require playstation network to fully enjoy it which I don't have?


Yes, sadly its a online focused game. Its like LBP with cars, tracks, etc.


Gesoking said:


> MAG is the only PS3 game I'm looking forward to atm, i hope it delivers on my expectations.



Why is that? The massive number of people? Its been done back in 2003. Look up Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Does it require playstation network to fully enjoy it which I don't have?



Technically you could play it without and construct your own tracks and only play those; however, as stated above the game is similar to LBP in the sharing aspect. Although you could still enjoy it playing offline multiplayer or by yourself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Mod Nation Racers looks so fun.



Yeah, hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Technically you could play it without and construct your own tracks and only play those; however, as stated above the game is similar to LBP in the sharing aspect. Although you could still enjoy it playing offline multiplayer or by yourself.



But most of the fun will be sharing, so I'll be left out.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 6, 2009)

My Hyped up purchae will be for Uncharted 2, did anyone manage to get in the beta of tat game is was so fun, second is assaisncs creed, rennainsance, venice just got me hooked again and prob wkc
Next year its KRATOS TIME!!!


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you guys think sony sacrificed quality for accessibility?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Do you guys think sony sacrificed quality for accessibility?



In some ways yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2009)

It's out, batman is out, and it's awesome


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's out, batman is out, and it's awesome



I thought it was pushed until 2010?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I thought it was pushed until 2010?



It's the PSN demo


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

O sorry...

Good News

My friend just let me borrow alot of games.
- DMC4
- Bioshock
- Folklore
- Beowulf
- Battlefield Bad Company

Woot. Im gonna be busy for a while.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 6, 2009)

^I didn't really like DMC4. But Bioshock is great, just started it recently.

I'm just looking forward to God of War 3.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

I heard good things about BFBC and Bioshock. Bioshock has really pretty water from what I've played through the demo. 

DMC4 eh I like DMC3 the most, but Ill try anything.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 6, 2009)

I ain't playing DMC 4 until I finish 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

DMC 1 is so hard. :sigh

DMC 2 is so easy. :sigh

DMC3 is perfect. 


The order is 3, 1, 4, 2.


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2009)

I've played most of the way through DMC3 and I really didn't enjoy it as much as other people. I like DMC4 better. This might be blasphemy but I enjoy playing as Nero more than Dante. Please don't hit me!


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> I've played most of the way through DMC3 and I really didn't enjoy it as much as other people. I like DMC4 better. This might be blasphemy but I enjoy playing as Nero more than Dante. Please don't hit me!



*Raises fist* *STAR PLATINUM*


Your a heretic good sir, an absolute blasphemer.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's out, batman is out, and it's awesome





Dante10 said:


> I thought it was pushed until 2010?


_This product will be in stock on Tuesday 25 August, 2009._


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 7, 2009)

Bats Demo was awesome finally u feel the terroz of batman lol, excpet the collision on enimers was horrid bats hit the guys legs enemy cover his head i was like wtf..... and any news on mag beta.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude Bayonetta is much better than DMC from what I've played of it.  Just absorb the madness happening on top of the gameplay being really solid.  In fact, it's somewhat of a natural progression from DMC than anything else.


Bayonetta is much better than which DMC? 



Dante10 said:


> O sorry...
> 
> Good News
> 
> ...


I've been looking for Folklore for time, but no dice. Only used copies floating around.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, I saw the demo of Arkham Asylum going at Supanova this year. So it's out on the PSN and awesome? Good to hear.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Bayonetta is much better than which DMC?


Thats not possible, alone because of the lack of Dante.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

Word up, Fable.

And Vergil, obviously.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 7, 2009)

Have any of you got Fat Princess? I'll be back home in about a week, I think I'll probably get it then.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2009)

Fable said:


> Thats not possible, alone because of the lack of Dante.



That's the sole reason it can be much better. God i hope she's nothing like Dente. He annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Bayonetta is much better than which DMC?



All of them?  You kill fools with trumpets son... trumpets.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2009)

_You are not worthy as my opponent_

DMC automatically wins


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2009)

The guy that Created DMC is working on it.  

How can't it be good?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 7, 2009)

m i the only that thinks dmc4 was shit?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparently the PS3 is going to €299 next week. Ideally they'll follow with $299 and £199 in a while, with the slim console in place of the current console and price. If that does happen, they should really push for GT5 this year.


Donkey Show said:


> All of them?  You kill fools with trumpets son... trumpets.


I don't believe you now. I've not played better action hack and slash games than the first and third instalments of the DMC series. I'd love to be pleasantly surprised by Bayonetta, but it's sounding unrealistic. 

Or maybe you can tell me of something already released that does a better job of the fighting hack and slash genre than those two games.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Apparently the PS3 is going to €299 next week. Ideally they'll follow with $299 and £199 in a while, with the slim console in place of the current console and price. If that does happen, *they should really push for GT5 this year*.
> 
> I don't believe you now. I've not played better action hack and slash games than the first and third instalments of the DMC series. I'd love to be pleasantly surprised by Bayonetta, but 'much better' just sounds unrealistic.
> 
> Or maybe you can tell me of something already released that does a better job of the fighting hack and slash genre than those games.


Ummm no.... They should take as much time as possible to make that game as perfect as possible. Rushed games are the reason most movie games suck ass. The GT5 team leader said he could have released the game for a while now, but instead he wants it perfect. There is a reason for the GT franchise being so successful.

Last time the PS3's price dropped it was selling much much better. Although a GT5 bundle would be a really good idea.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 7, 2009)

The Slim couldn't take longer to announce, but and it will


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Ummm no.... They should take as much time as possible to make that game as perfect as possible. Rushed games are the reason most movie games suck ass. The GT5 team leader said he could have released the game for a while now, but instead he wants it perfect. There is a reason for the GT franchise being so successful.
> 
> Last time the PS3's price dropped it was selling much much better. Although a GT5 bundle would be a really good idea.


lol, having no time constraints has its disadvantages for Sony as well as for the consumer. PD have had enough time. Most of us want GT5 this year, and so will Sony if they can bring a price cut in time.

P.S. a notice from a UK gaming retailer:



> If you pre-order "Gran Turismo 5" before 12pm on 2/12/2009 *we will guarantee* that you will receive it by the release date of 04/12/2009, if you do not receive it we will compensate you with £3.00 on your shopto account (Terms and Conditions apply).


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 7, 2009)

An uncharted drakes fortune 2 ps3 bundle for 299 would be ideal talk about recipe for sells. Can some one tell me why why the PS3 has a mgs4 and kill zone 2 bundle for 399 and then a regular none bundle PS3 for the same price they most not want my money.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> lol, having no time constraints has its disadvantages for Sony as well as for the consumer. PD have had enough time. Most of us want GT5 this year, and so will Sony if they can bring a price cut in time.
> 
> P.S. a notice from a UK gaming retailer:



Would you rather have the game absolutely flawless? Or would you rather it just great?

The game is taking more time then expected, they got like 5 new licenses  tho so its to be expected. Nascar, Rally, Lemas, etc etc. I mean the game is gonna be on and off road so I can wait.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 7, 2009)

Still think the slim is total bull


----------



## squilliam (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone try out Fat Princess yet? I'm REALLY tempted to get it, it's just that there are so many other games/DLC that I wanna buy this holiday season


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 7, 2009)

Omoi0714 said:


> An uncharted drakes fortune 2 ps3 bundle for 299 would be ideal talk about recipe for sells. Can some one tell me why why the PS3 has a mgs4 and kill zone 2 bundle for 399 and then a regular none bundle PS3 for the same price they most not want my money.



Sony's pricing and marketing has been very bizarre this generation.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 7, 2009)

I know its ridiculous in my opinion, plus I am not buying one till its 299.99 even though I love Sony.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Ps2 was $300 at launch, it sold really well to say it was that high. This recession isn't doing wonders for it either.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Best PSP games? What are they? PSP seems dead to me
> 
> I don't even know how to hack it either :'(



Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops

And wait for Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker as well


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Best PSP game -> Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles.

Why? Symphony of the Night is in it!


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 8, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Anyone try out Fat Princess yet? I'm REALLY tempted to get it, it's just that there are so many other games/DLC that I wanna buy this holiday season



I bought it.  The only psn game I'm really interested in besides siren blood curse.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I bought it.  The only psn game I'm really interested in besides siren blood curse.



Flower. Get it.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Flower>>> FP

MVC2 >>>> FP

Castle Crashers>>>> FP

Well, when MVC and CC comes out that is lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> Best PSP game -> Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles.
> 
> Why? Symphony of the Night is in it!



An enhanced port of SotN no less.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

I am only playing SotN in Japanese, and it is awesome as hell.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yay Sony started sneaking OFW 5.51 into some retail UMD's and the version.txt trick of m33 CFW is failing. 

I may have to switch to that GEN bullshit


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 10, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Still think the slim is total bull



it prob is real lol cause of the ongoing news and rumor and the new arkham asylum slim rumor, tat the devs had a slim and faded it out in the dev diary vids


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Still think the slim is total bull


French retailer claims PS3 Slim is real, will be ?100 cheaper


----------



## destinator (Aug 11, 2009)

Really no surprise, I mean there have been toooons of hints already. All that being fake would have suprised me much more.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 11, 2009)

The slim is usually bull. Well, I mainly didn't like the BS2 because it used different modding systems.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2009)

Blast from the past.

Prices have also now gone down to €299 at several retailers in Portugal. Similar drops have already been seen in Italy, Spain and France so it cannot be something particular to any one store like a regular stock clearance.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

If this is the slim, it doesn't look at bad as the initial screenshots.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 11, 2009)

If they changed the logo a little bit I'd be fine with that


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> If this is the slim, it doesn't look at bad as the initial screenshots.



If it has a matte finish, I wouldn't mind switching in my 60GB for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2009)

If it doesn't have BC, why would you?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> If this is the slim, it doesn't look at bad as the initial screenshots.


No thank you, i stay with my big one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 12, 2009)

Fable said:


> No thank you, i stay with my big one.



This                       .


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> If it doesn't have BC, why would you?



'Cuz I have a PS2 still hooked up to a SDTV. And the fact that DS2>Sixaxis/DS3.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 12, 2009)

Fable said:


> No thank you, i stay with my big one.



That's what she said.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> 'Cuz I have a PS2 still hooked up to a SDTV. And the fact that DS2>Sixaxis/DS3.



Mainly because Heavenly Sword and Rag Doll Kung Fu are the only games I've seen that use Sixaxis correctly


----------



## Stalin (Aug 12, 2009)

Heavenly sword made awesome use of the siaxis. That was why kai was my favorite character in that game.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm probably gonna get it if it doesn't have less features than the phat. I have to get a new PS3 anyways, so if it's better or the same as the phat, I'll get it, if not I'll buy another 80gb MGS4 bundle from ebay.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 12, 2009)

Is street fighter 4 any good?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

Street Fighter 4 is awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Mainly because Heavenly Sword and Rag Doll Kung Fu are the only games I've seen that use Sixaxis correctly


Completely disagree. For Rag Doll Kung Fu, the Sixaxis implementation put me off the game so much that apart from the initial 5 minute trial I haven't played it at all. In general, gesture recognition (i.e. shaking or 'waggle') sucks as it is usually implemented in a way that gives nothing to the experience in the way of fun and is also inefficient as an input mechanism. In fact that was the worst part about Heavenly Sword as well (I believe it was used to initiate air combo's and/or recover). One use of the Sixaxis as shaking that *was* done well was Folklore. 

When used for motion sensing it's not bad at all. Some (or all?) of the minigames in Ratchet & Clank used this to good effect, as did games like WipEout HD, Warhawk, Flower etc. 

The DS2 is simply built better than either the Sixaxis/DS3 though.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

I like sixaxis in small doses, like planting the C4 in KZ2.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 13, 2009)

I had no idea Metal Gear Solid 4 was so heavily an advertising game!

I mean, ipod!? And they clearly want you to smoke


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 13, 2009)

And drink that soda.

*burp*


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Otacon also uses a Macbook and a Sony Ericsson phone.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 14, 2009)

What's a good number of scouts to use in valkyria chronicles?


----------



## Gene (Aug 14, 2009)

I use at least two scouts just so the team is balanced.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2009)

Three to five scouts


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

Also MAG has a official release date, January 26th 2010.


----------



## TEK (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, if I didn't already have a PS3/PSP, that pic alone could get me to go out and buy one.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 14, 2009)

Since there are rabid fans for both PS3 and PSP, but not all have both (or want both), I talked to DS about a separate PSP thread, and he ok'd it HENCE the slight title change. Didn't want anyone to freak out about the edit. Continue the chat and holy snot, that pic makes me wanna get one, too...wish I wasn't so effing broke


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think it was necessary but I'm not one to complain.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 14, 2009)

It may not be. I just asked DS about it and he said it was an idea that had been considered but not implemented yet. Anyway...if it tanks, we merge 'em Otherwise, PSP-only users can head there for homebrew releases and updates or something. 

i still wanna ps3 and psp


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got a PS3 at the moment. I'm going to get the PSP bundle when Dissidia comes out.

So yeah, Dissidia is a console seller


----------



## TEK (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, cool, separate threads is probably a good idea in the long run, especially with all the big releases coming out for each. 

I am so excited about Uncharted 2. The multiplayer beta was so much fun and the single player campaign is looking awesome so far based on the previews.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to remain as ignorant as possible with Uncharted 2's single player so I'm avoiding all the preview videos and articles.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I want to remain as ignorant as possible with Uncharted 2's single player so I'm avoiding all the preview videos and articles.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I heard the Demo is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, I'm still gonna play the multiplayer demo since I think it's the same as the beta I had earlier, just with less bugs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2009)

Once again, can you people figure this out?  I have too many on my hands. :3


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Once again, can you people figure this out?  I have too many on my hands. :3



Holy shit


----------



## K-deps (Aug 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Once again, can you people figure this out?  I have too many on my hands. :3



I don't know what you mean by figure it out but can I haz one?:ho


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Once again, can you people figure this out?  I have too many on my hands. :3



I'd be happy to take one or two off of your hands.


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2009)

First come first serve bitches :ho So im first in line


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 15, 2009)

DS, can I has Navarro multiplayer skin code please?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

Who the hell would want to play as that dude?

I am certainly not jealous because I still don't have a PS3.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Who the hell would want to play as that dude?
> 
> I am certainly not jealous because I still don't have a PS3.





What are you talking about?


----------



## Akira (Aug 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What are you talking about?



Stumpy wants a PS3


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to get one now would it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

Holy shit, DS /jealous greatly

I need to get the first Uncharted. Like now. So I can get the second the moment it's out.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Who the hell would want to play as that dude?
> 
> .



No one                     .


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to get one now would it?


It hurts when you are a deadbeat college student like me


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> It hurts when you are a deadbeat college student like me



Tell me about it dude. 

My sister is still in college and runs on ramen noddles and the little cool aid bottles.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2009)

Rejoice in my code giving for those who received them.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 15, 2009)

DS you kick so much ass.


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2009)

DS you are godly


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 15, 2009)

Who got in the MAG beta?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 16, 2009)

DS for prez


----------



## Gene (Aug 16, 2009)

You still have any left, DS? ;__;


----------



## Corran (Aug 16, 2009)

Shit did I miss out? Craaaaaaaap


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 16, 2009)

DS, I will worship you if you give me one...


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2009)

What exactly do you want guys


----------



## Gene (Aug 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> What exactly do you want guys


Oh, you know what.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 16, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Who got in the MAG beta?



HOW HOW HOW HOW DO I GET IN?!


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2009)

No not really


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

God of War 3 will be awesome.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to say: I've really been liking Fat Princess lately, if some of you have it; we should play a game together sometime


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 16, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> God of War 3 will be awesome.



What gave you the idea it wouldn't be?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 16, 2009)

and then ran through it.

Katamari Forever gameplay
so excited!!


----------



## Stalin (Aug 16, 2009)

After two monthsm I got back to playing valkyria chronicles. But the sad thing is one of my men died. Goddamnit, why did the fucking empire have to kill Jann? Squad 7 will never be the same without its campy gay.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What gave you the idea it wouldn't be?



Sorry for stating the obvious,but i felt like doing so.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, sweet stash DS.  Used 'em up? Either way, that's the best post I've seen in this convo thread. 

Also, even if you are a deadbeat kid, if you really want a PS3 you will get one. Especially now with the price going down more. A friend of mine is working and going into debt to go to school and he owns one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> God of War 3 will be awesome.



I play it every once in awhile. 

But Kaki, I still have a fuck ton more where they came from.  When I get back home today, I might redistribute a couple...


----------



## TEK (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a heads up guys, but Uncharted's price has finally dropped to Greatest Hits level. Gamestop is now selling it for $29.99 new and $26.99 used. 

here


----------



## Id (Aug 17, 2009)

TEK said:


> Just a heads up guys, but Uncharted's price has finally dropped to Greatest Hits level. Gamestop is now selling it for $29.99 new and $26.99 used.
> 
> this



About fucking time. 

If only Heavenly Sword would follow...


----------



## TEK (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea, I enjoyed playing Heavenly Sword but I can't seem to justify buying it with the cost still being $49.99.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think Heavenly Sword sold enough to get Greatest Hits status


----------



## Id (Aug 17, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't think Heavenly Sword sold enough to get Greatest Hits status



Newegg had it on sale for $35. new.


----------



## Gene (Aug 17, 2009)

TEK said:


> Just a heads up guys, but Uncharted's price has finally dropped to Greatest Hits level. Gamestop is now selling it for $29.99 new and $26.99 used.
> 
> this


Only $3 cheaper used? Goddamnit, Gamestop. -_-


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to rub it in I bought both Uncharted and Heavenly Sword over a year ago here in the UK for the equivalent of $20 brand new. At some point they were ?9.99 ~ $16. 

So, Gamescom tomorrow. I predict no slim, no price drop and no GT5 release date.


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2009)

^So you predict that they are having a conference to announce that they have no announcements?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol 3 hour conference about nothing sounds entertaining:sleepy


----------



## Kaki (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, they may throw us a small bone. I am not expecting more than if it was Halloween and I went to a random house.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

So these new game boxes look pretty stylish.






On second thought KZ2's box looks sweet.


edit : It might actually just be a place holder for this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Just to rub it in I bought both Uncharted and Heavenly Sword over a year ago here in the UK for the equivalent of $20 brand new. At some point they were £9.99 ~ $16.
> 
> So, Gamescom tomorrow. I predict no slim, no price drop and no GT5 release date.



Well here's the American price drop in your face.



It's been more than confirmed in other countries as well. 

Plus I'm on a PS3 game, motha fuckas!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Fess up DS, what do you know about the conference tomorrow?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^So you predict that they are having a conference to announce that they have no announcements?





Donkey Show said:


> Well here's the American price drop in your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called anti-jinxing! 

@ bolded: You mean you made levels for LBP GOTY? ?


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

It's there any coverage for GamesCon like there is for E3?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG Kmart and Sears have a pre order up for PS3 Slim at $299.99 that includes Blu-ray, a 120GB hard disk, DualShock3 controller, and HDMI output with 1080p support with a motherfucking August 24th release date.


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

*$299*

Make it a 20GB Hard Drive, take out the HDMI output and sell it for *$249*

PS: But yeah, PS3 Slim is 100% coming.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

[source]

EA Live stream. Showing FIFA 10 right now.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

Fifa 10 looks sick


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like Pro Evo will be embarrassed again. 

EA Scam Active showing now.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a borefest.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Looks like Pro Evo will be embarrassed again.
> 
> EA Scam Active showing now.



I was thinking the same thing as well


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

FIFA 10 actually looks good... wow.

PS: It's funny how it's in Germany but 90% of speech is in English.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2009)

You thought otherwise?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow that new SW game looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

That was the first I saw of NFS: Shift, had no idea it was a sim racer. Looks decent. Well, that's the EA conference done. 

Next up, Sony. In about 45 mins.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Looks like a borefest.



I agree           .


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

Will Sony stream on the same EA website?


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

LBP is a game that just keeps giving.

Good stuff.

PS: Is Sony at 5:30 or 6:30?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

LIVEBLOG?!?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Genyosai


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Venom said:


> Will Sony stream on the same EA website?


Nah, just text updates on blogs no streaming.


Venom said:


> LBP is a game that just keeps giving.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> PS: Is Sony at 5:30 or 6:30?


It's 5:30 UK time. 


Big Boss said:


> LIVEBLOG?!?


Genyosai

Genyosai


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

No streaming?

WTF!?!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

erictheking said:


> @ bolded: You mean you made levels for LBP GOTY? ?



Oh I'm in the game alright, not just making levels for it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Streaming is on JustinTV


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Link? 

The blogs are slow. 

Kotaku's the only one updating. 

Princess Lover! Episode 7 sub


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Justin TV the chilax channel, looks kinda fucking bogus so far, some crappy song is on.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Justin TV stream is fake, it's just a loop video.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

^ yep sadly, i'll hold on a bit though to be safe


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

Can we get a link please, can't find it on JustinTv.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

5 more minutes apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Will start in 5 minutes. I wonder if they'll announce the UK price cut, if there is one yet. £199.99 would be a gigantic drop but I'm expecting about £230.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's started. So far just an intro video showing about twenty games.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]nKNEgFV4-Cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

PSN Cards for Europe confirmed.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck this noise, where's the love for Canada?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Digital comic book reader to launch for NA & EU in December for PSP.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

It is my birthday.

Hi everyone, PlayStation 3 (PS3) firmware update (v3.00) adds a number of great new features that we’re excited to share with you. The latest update incorporates changes that improve navigation on your PS3. First, you’ll notice some cosmetic changes to the design of the XMB (Xross Media Bar). We’ve enhanced the look and feel of the XMB so that it’s easier and even more intuitive to use. We’ve also added network improvements and personalization options to help enhance your PS3 experience.

Additional highlights from update 3.00 include:

    * “What’s New” – The “Information Board” will be replaced with a “What’s New” section, which allows you to enjoy interactive PlayStation news every time you start the PS3 system. Located under the PlayStation Network icon, “What’s New” displays the latest and greatest game, video, PlayStation Network and PlayStation news and releases, as well as your recently played games, in a sleek, new animated format.

    * Status Indicator – In the top right corner we’ve added an indicator bar, which displays your user icon, friend icon, the number of friends you have online and a small message icon to let you know if you have any new messages. The indicator also includes a scrolling ticker that features the latest news from PlayStation Network. In addition, when you press the PS button, the battery life indicator will no longer cover up the clock.

    * Friends List – Now your PlayStation Network friends will appear in a slightly redesigned format on your Friends List. Also, messages will now be viewable from each of your friends’ respective profiles.

    * PlayStation Store Shortcuts – We’ve added a handy shortcut icon to the PlayStation Store under both the Game and Video categories so you can access the latest content quickly and easily.

    * Personalization – Personalize your PS3 with new dynamic custom themes and avatars. Dynamic themes as well as free and premium avatars will be available through PlayStation Store. A dynamic theme takes your screen to a whole new level as it incorporates animated objects into the background.

    * Trophies – Showcasing your hard earned trophies just got better. Update 3.00 gives game developers the ability to modify how they display trophies for add-on content. Base and add-on game trophies will continue to be combined into a single list so you can see where you stand in a game as a whole. Within that list, trophies will be broken out into subcategories—base trophies and add-on trophies—that way, you can easily view the percentage of your base game trophy collection, and separately track your trophy progress in add-on packs. Look for this enhancement to be included in upcoming games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

Free Gran Turismo for PSP for those who buy a Go


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Free Gran Turismo (full game) to those who register their PSP Go within the first 10 days of it's release. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gran Turismo PSP will be free to European and PAL PSPGO owners who register between the 1st and 10th October.

The Eyepet will be 50 euros and come with the PS Eye camera.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Heavy Raaaaaaaaaaaaaain!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

Leaked memos? New PS3 anyone? 

Watching a live blog of the Sony Press Conference right now. So from what I can tell, basically Sony's strategy with these PSP "Mini Games" is to take the apps on the iPhone and make them work for the PSP? 

Gotta _love_ Sony.


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like 3.00 won't have cross game chat.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, 3.00 looks like mainly superficial stuff.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG CLOCK FIX!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

SLIM CONFIRMED FOR SEPTEMBER.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol PS Slim.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> OMG CLOCK FIX!!!



I did a guts pose when I read that, and lol @ the bums who said there wouldn't be a slim.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

$299. 

120GB HDD. 

Also price drop confirmed for all existing PS3's on shelves now!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Andrew's back. "The exact release date will vary by country, but will be available during the week of the 1st September."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

No GT5.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

Should I get a third one...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

So what if I like my foreman grill of a PS3


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Should I get a second one (which would replace the first one). Yes, of course because I have no choice


----------



## wiplok (Aug 18, 2009)

is ps3 compatible with ps2 games?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Real pictures or gtfo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2009)

The slim PS3 looks fucking awful.

What a disgusting design.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

First the awful PSPgo design and now the Slim. I wonder what happened to Sony's hardware design department? 



wiplok said:


> is ps3 compatible with ps2 games?


I believe so.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The slim PS3 looks fucking awful.
> 
> What a disgusting design.



Yeah seriously


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2009)

ROFL at the slim design.

What a full of fail.

At least, it should be lighter...


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Gutsu (Aug 18, 2009)

100 bucks has been kicked off the PS3.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess GT5 for TGS..


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

It doesn't look that actually.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks like a fucking battery with the PS3 logo on top of it.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

and a pic with the Boss man


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad that glossy shit has hit the road.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks like a fucking battery with the PS3 logo on top of it.



Grill>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Battery


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks like a fucking battery with the PS3 logo on top of it.


That's looking at it from one perspective. It doesn't look bad  at all, it just looks like a smaller PS3.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder how it's gonna look in my setup. 

edit : I'm looking at my PS3 right now and I think the slim is sexier.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the logo placement is a bit odd.

Makes it look like a sawed-off PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, matte > gloss. It would look fine in a setup.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 18, 2009)

So it basically looks like those fuzzy images I saw on GAF months back.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay that looks better.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Did he actually say it has the same features as "your current PS3" cause I don't see any memory stick slots or heard about any B/C feature


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2009)

Venom said:


> Looks like 3.00 won't have cross game chat.



I can't fathom why the fuck this is STILL no in the damn PSN. I mean really come the fuck on already. This is why my PS3 is now a blu ray player


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Really? Is that the only reason?


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the slim looks alright.

Was hoping for a bit more from update 3.00 but hey.....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Really? Is that the only reason?



That, Lack of games, can't play my own music during games, nobody i know has it. But that's one of the biggest problems.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's annoying how there's no UK pricing. There was not a lot to take from that in actual games. I wanted a fucking GT5 release date. The only PSN feature I'm anticipating is PS2 games on the Store.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 18, 2009)

ugly design, still nice price drop for those who dont have one yet


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That, Lack of games, can't play my own music during games, nobody i know has it. But that's one of the biggest problems.


I can agree with the in-game music thing.

But lack of games?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I can't fathom why the fuck this is STILL no in the damn PSN. I mean really come the fuck on already. This is why my PS3 is now a blu ray player



I heard it's patented by M$. Not sure if that's true, but I agree they need to get a move on with real features. Firmware 3.0 is all bells and whistles.



erictheking said:


> *It's annoying how there's no UK pricing.* There was not a lot to take from that in actual games. I wanted a fucking GT5 release date. The only PSN feature I'm anticipating is PS2 games on the Store.



This.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Venom said:


> I can agree with the in-game music thing.
> 
> But lack of games?


Well, if you are not a fan of any Sony published games and don't buy any multiplatform games on it then you will have that problem. In that case it should be obvious to someone that if you buy it, it will primarily be for a function other than gaming.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2009)

As a owner of the Halo 360 I will say the Slim looks decent enough.  Really it doesn't matter though.  The only time I even look at my console is when I have to change disks.

Price drop is HOT.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys are nuts, the PS3 has the best exclusive line up of the three.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Drought? You either have shit taste in games or don't pay attention.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

i don't give a darn about design. My patience has paid off and now i will cop a ps3.

mgs3
naruto ninja storm
gran turismo
valkr chronicles
uncharted
MY FIGHTING GAMES
Little Big Planet
Infamous
Warhawk
Folklore
Heavenly Sword
DISGAEA 3
AND ILL FINALLY BE ABLE TO KILL THOSE BIGASS CRABS IN GENJI!!!!!! ITS ALL I'Ve FUKIN WANTED TO DO FOR THE LONGEST! :


but uhh whats the catch. what features have been stripped?

P.S. none of my friends have this shit. everyone i know is on 360. multiplayer may be a little weak. but i'm heavy on rpgs and solo games so it doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Hell yeah there is fucking drought of games in the PS3


How? 


> Also, can some give me a link, or all the details about this slim?


Looks like this,  Has all the features of the latest models, 120GB HDD, 32% smaller, 36% lighter, 34% less power consumption, and will be available in stores from the first week of September for ?299 euros, $299 and 29,980 yen.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> but uhh whats the catch. what features have been stripped?



The battery indicator blocking the clock has been taken out.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

^_               ._


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm wondering, If I give my PS3 YLOD on purpose. Then claim it on insurance at Curry's will they give me a slim?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> but uhh whats the catch. what features have been stripped?



Removal of “Install Other OS” feature

The new PS3 system will focus on delivering games and other entertainment content, and users will not be able to install other Operating Systems to the new PS3 system.

i.e. no Linux.

Flat views:


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> The battery indicator blocking the clock has been taken out.





wutchutalkinbout DS

theres a clock on the ps3?



erictheking said:


> Removal of “Install Other OS” feature
> 
> The new PS3 system will focus on delivering games and other entertainment content, and users will not be able to install other Operating Systems to the new PS3 system.
> 
> i.e. no Linux.



does this mean no more hacking if there ever was? my psp is pretty hot with homebrew stuff.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

When you go into the XMB while you're in-game, the battery indicator will be blocking the clock in the top right corner for about 4 seconds.

It bothers me.


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

Slim Pics from Joystiq:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Also, PSN cards coming to UK is good. I'm more likely to buy one age get some PSN content now.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh man, I wish I had waited to by mine.  Glad to see the PS3 is finally going to have a better shot at the console wars.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I don't pay attention to the PS3
> 
> It has better games then the Wii, thats for sure. I bought that system, and there hasn't been one epic game yet, other then Brawl.
> 
> So its $299 for the Slim? What about the old one, $199? *Does it have backwards compatibility? I want backwards compatibility*



Same here


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Venom said:


> Slim Pics from Joystiq:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yay for comparisons, doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> wutchutalkinbout DS
> 
> theres a clock on the ps3?



Not when you want to check out the battery.


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2009)

The new 3.0 firmware looks incredible and polished. I can't wait for them to release it.

Also, WATER IN LBP!


----------



## Kri (Aug 18, 2009)

It's hideous, but at that price point, who cares?

Although, who will buy an 80GB now? It's the same price with the same features, but it's bigger and has a smaller harddrive... I'm sure someone impatient will.

Price cuts are always good. Nobody should complain, unless it's about the look... in which case, hide it behind something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 18, 2009)

Epic Dreamcast like shell replacement incoming. 

TAKE NOTE 3RD PARTIES


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> When you go into the XMB while you're in-game, the battery indicator will be blocking the clock in the top right corner for about 4 seconds.
> 
> It bothers me.



oh lmao thats funny.
 WAH new smilie



im going ham.

im getting a ps3 for half the price with ready library compared to u fanboys who bought it early  (jk....or am i?)


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

So there aren't any "ON" or "Stand By" indicator lights on the slim?


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like the PS3  Slim had some more stuff stripped, and looks cheaper. But hey, people wanted a price drop right?


I am still loving my glossy grill with Backwards compatibility, media card reader, and maybe I will get around and install Yellow Dog.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Shut up already.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Shut up already.



This.**


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2009)

Its cool to see the PS3 slim, but it wont change my mind.
I used to have a Ps3, but in my opinion, it was better for playing solo games. Dont get me wrong, I gonna bash the Ps3, but, from what I see, all of the Ps3 exculsives seem that they're gonna be, once again, great campaign games. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kaki (Aug 18, 2009)

60GB with an added HDD is still the best. 



> Games drought? You either have shit taste in games or don't pay attention.


This is probably the most concise way to say it.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2009)

Predictions of PS3 hardware sales killing 360's in....

3....................
2.........................
1....................................


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> So there aren't any "ON" or "Stand By" indicator lights on the slim?



Lights in. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Slick touch-sensitive buttons out.


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2009)

If the PS3 price is dropped to £200 or less (I can see it being closer to £240) in the UK I can see them taking this holiday season or at least beating MS, I wanted a GT5 release date though


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazon have it for £249.99 at the moment. Disappointingly, that was the highest it could possibly be, since you could get already get an 80GB with 2 free games and accessories for £299.99.

£199.99 + GT5 for this year and it'd be flying.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck Heavy Rain looks amazing.

Here you see Negi fever destroying part of a small hill.

/late


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

OMFG I AM JUST LOST FOR WORDS...... I can't wait to get one for christmas.


I love sony pek


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2009)

Id said:


> Predictions of PS3 hardware sales killing 360's in....
> 
> 3....................
> 2.........................
> 1....................................



Id say not too many. Even with the 3.0 update, its still lacking alot of online features that many wanted.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Heavy Rain looks like it'll be awesome.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

Id said:


> Predictions of PS3 hardware sales killing 360's in....
> 
> 3....................
> 2.........................
> 1....................................



360 is knocking on those casual peoples doors. Ps3 price reduction won't really do much to change the tide of these console wars imo. i could care less. 

wat happened to Home? did that shit ever come out? I hardly hear or see anything about it, unlike peoples Microsoft avatars which seem to stay in peoples sigs and mess.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fuck Heavy Rain looks amazing.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> /late



OMFG what if movie games were on that level???


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

erictheking said:


> How?
> 
> Looks like this,  Has all the features of the latest models, 120GB HDD, *32%* smaller, *36%* lighter, *34%* less power consumption, and will be available in stores from the first week of September for €299 euros, $299 and 29,980 yen.


You forgot 102% more ugly


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Omoi0714 said:


> OMFG what if movie games were on that level???



They would still be awful.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fuck Heavy Rain looks amazing.
> 
> urgetopurge
> 
> /late


I see nothing but an empty post


----------



## Athrum (Aug 18, 2009)

Im glad they did this, maybe finally the install base will grow and game studios will dish out more games for PS3.
But it sure looks ugly...


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> 360 is knocking on those casual peoples doors. Ps3 price reduction won't really do much to change the tide of these console wars imo. i could care less.
> 
> wat happened to Home? did that shit ever come out? I hardly hear or see anything about it, unlike peoples Microsoft avatars which seem to stay in peoples sigs and mess.



Figured both systems are setting their sights for casual gaming. Each have an exclusive in every category, in attempts to appeal for broader audience.

On a technical standpoint. The Pro and Elite for $300-400, is now the lesser value. Now you have to pay for add on, to get the same values (Wifi, Network Multiplayer, Blu Ray)


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2009)

Id said:


> On a technical standpoint. The Pro and Elite for $300-400, is now the lesser value.


Really?

(filler..)


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I've been waiting for the price drop, and now it's finally come.

I'll be getting my PS3 finally in September, Slim looks rather ugly, but as long as it has no hardware issues or anything like that I'm fine with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww yea. I'll be joinin' the PS360 club soon with BlazBlue.


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

I too hope that many people will finally pick one up thus increasing the PS user base. If I didn't already have a PS3, I would pick up the fatty now since it too will be $299. I say this only because I think it looks a lot better than the Slim. But either model would be a great pickup.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 18, 2009)

As much as I'd like to upgrade, my current system works just fine sans the noise and I've put too much time into the copy-protected Killzone 2 to start over just now. Maybe down the road if I feel up to restarting but not now.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

Taki said:


> Really?
> 
> (filler..)



Even with that I still think that PS3 is a better deal overall. (dont take this as a fanboy statement) I just think if I am going to spend 299.99 on someting I like to get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 18, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Oh man, I wish I had waited to by mine.  Glad to see the PS3 is finally going to have a better shot at the console wars.


It doesn't have a shot. Majority seems to think it's ugly


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't give a shit about looks. It's smaller, lighter and uses less power. That's all I need.


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> It doesn't have a shot. Majority seems to think it's ugly



True, many do seem to think it's ugly (myself included), but with the original models going down to $299 as well, people will have a choice as to which one they prefer, fatty or slim.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2009)

TEK said:


> True, many do seem to think it's ugly (myself included), but with the original models going down to $299 as well, people will have a choice as to which one they prefer, fatty or slim.



Not for long, as I can foresee the older models being discontinued after most of them are bought.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2009)

Taki said:


> Really?
> 
> (filler..)



But but .... they just removed the HDMI cable from the elite bundle :ho


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

I seriously don't see what is so ugly about the new system its just not glossy and the changed the placement of the logo. I like the new design better , and it probably doesn't show dust and finger prints as much as the old one did.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2009)

Omoi0714 said:


> I seriously don't see what is so ugly about the new system its just not glossy and the changed the placement of the logo. I like the new design better , and it probably doesn't show dust and finger prints as much as the old one did.



It looks like a crusty old DVD-player



destinator said:


> But but .... they just removed the HDMI cable from the elite bundle :ho


 Still comes with Component cables


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

I personally just don't like the design of it. It feels like someone sat on the old models thus flattening it out to create this weird shape. I do, however, like the new finish on it as it will minimize the amount of dust and fingerprints of it. All I'm saying though is that while the old PS3 models are heavier, they look a lot nicer to me than the new Slim design.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Awwww yea. I'll be joinin' the PS360 club soon with BlazBlue.



Get MW2 on the PS3, so I can own you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

Some up-close pics of the Slim from my favorite Belmont. 

11


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

That table makes it look huge.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

BTW, if you really don't want a Slim, the prices of the PS3 have dropped everywhere else right now... i.e. Best Buy, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Get MW2 on the PS3, so I can own you.



Not just no, but fuck no. I still dislike the DS for shooters and most of my friends are gonna play it on XBL.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 18, 2009)

And i just got a ps2 the other day, This sucks. Well i guess i'll just wait until that system reaches 100 which is gonna be a long long time.



Nintendo better cut that wii price right right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

PS3 Slim 120gb is gonna be 299 as well, right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks ugliest when it's flat on the ground and your looking at it from over top of it, either way I'll still get it.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> PS3 Slim 120gb is gonna be 299 as well, right?



Yes it is, makes me think the should drop the price of the 80gig


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably looks better than the fat. I'm just glad they went with black, as white looks absolutely rubbish in a standard setup (i.e. black everything else.) However the lack of any air vents is a bit disturbing.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck yeah price drop  Just in time for me to finally get a PS3 later this year

That slim really looks ugly though :S I hope they don't discontinue the regular model


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 18, 2009)

Geg said:


> Fuck yeah price drop  Just in time for me to finally get a PS3 later this year
> 
> That slim really looks ugly though :S I hope they don't discontinue the regular model



They have. $299 for the 80 gb is a clearance sale really


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2009)

Hm, it looks way better in the video.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

As long as there's no chance of it overheating due to lack of vents or any other hardware issues, it should be fine.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 18, 2009)

Man,i tried to beat GOW 2 in titan mode. Fuck,very hard difficulty is very hard indeed.

Then i thought "i don't have to go through this stress" and now i'm playing it in spartan mode,with all upgrades,god armor and infinite rage of titans. It feels so good to be overpowered and stomp the enemies.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> It looks ugliest when it's flat on the ground and your looking at it from over top of it, either way I'll still get it.



thats what i said last night.  u'll feel good regardless once you get it.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually don't think the slim looks that bad, though not as good as the standard one.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 18, 2009)

question;

im really thinking hard about this decision...
are PS3s region free?

sorry, i havent taken any notice to this until they've recently revealed the slim version X_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

1


----------



## Memos (Aug 18, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> question;
> 
> im really thinking hard about this decision...
> are PS3s region free?
> ...



Yeah, they are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> thats what i said last night.  u'll feel good regardless once you get it.





You win the thread.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 19, 2009)

damn it 

SMeyer's sorry ass is getting sued! 8D


----------



## Kaki (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup, that's why the 60GB is the best ever. 

Being slim is not that great, but hardware sales have shown us that price is VERY important to many people. So, this may play out nicely in a couple years.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 19, 2009)

Meh, I'm not losing sleep


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 19, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Some up-close pics of the Slim from my favorite Belmont.
> 
> How do I get help for my "problem"?



Oh, the non-canon Belmont and her PS3 battery.


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like ill finally get a PS3


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

affordable yes

do i already have one?

yes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2009)

Finally I will be able to afford a PS3 with this price drop. MGS4, SF4, GOW3... I can't wait.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2009)

New exclusive PS3 game that will make you say wow, think Dragon Quest 1 but next gen while retaining it's look appeal. 

*3D Dot Game Heroes* 



*Spoiler*: __ 

















More screens posted here:

Naruto Chapter 460 Prediction Thread

Here's the official website though it takes awhile to load:

Naruto Chapter 460 Prediction Thread

Music reminds me of Zelda with a mix of FF. The game is an action rpg and it's by fromSoftware that recently made that awesome Demon Souls game for the PS3.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> New exclusive PS3 game that will make you say wow, think Dragon Quest 1 but next gen while retaining it's look appeal.
> 
> *3D Dot Game Heroes*
> 
> ...


I want this game!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2009)

Some of those shots look like pics of lego-ripoffs...in a good way.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha  that game looks awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder when they finally haxor the PS3 unless it has been done already


----------



## TEK (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, the first thought that came in my head is how similar that looked to Legos. It still looks awesome though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2009)

Killzone 2, LittleBigPlanet, Resistance 2 and Motorstorm: Pacific Rift are now all Platinum, to be released in 8 days. 

They will all still feature the old boxart style though. I wonder when they will make the change?

By the way, the price of the Slim has been fluctuating a bit. Deals had popped up for £230 and £225 yesterday, but the cheapest I can find is £244.85 @ Shopto. I think we will see a £50 reduction to £199.99 sooner than the duration we had waited since the last price cut, but of course it all depends on external factors (not only currencies but the consumer response).


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

My ps3 disk tray stopped working for abit yesterday  was shitting self


----------



## Id (Aug 20, 2009)

Taki said:


> Really?
> 
> (filler..)



When can we expect this price drop?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2009)

Id said:


> When can we expect this price drop?



Supposedly the beginning of Sept.  Just like the Slim's release. :amazed


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2009)

> I wonder when they finally haxor the PS3 unless it has been done already


When did it become so hard to say ''hack''?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have a link to where I can set up Ubuntu on my PS3?


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> My ps3 disk tray stopped working for abit yesterday  was shitting self



BACKUP YOUR DATA!!!

If you send your PS3 away you won't get any of your data back  I know from experience.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder when they finally haxor the PS3 unless it has been done already


It has not been done, and I doubt it will be.


Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Anyone have a link to where I can set up Ubuntu on my PS3?


this

or go here, Instructions -> Installation. 

this

Can I ask, why do you want to install Ubuntu by the way?


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Corran said:


> BACKUP YOUR DATA!!!
> 
> If you send your PS3 away you won't get any of your data back  I know from experience.



I fixed it myself  motherfuckers tried to say ?128 another ?100 i can buy a slim  So i said fuck that and fixed it myself


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2009)

> There may be a bit more to Sony's new PS3 slim redesign than a smaller form factor, a matte finish and a larger default hard disc. Sony shared its full system software 3.00 updates specifications today, and the list includes a couple of features that are specific to the hardware revision.
> 
> One feature was previously announced: compatibility with Sony's Bravia Link technology. When enabled, this allows your PS3 to interact with certain Bravia televisions and be controlled by the television's remote.
> 
> ...



Underlined: Good for a new light on your receiver! 

Bolded: I hope that this feature is included in the general firmware 3.0 and not just for the Slim.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 21, 2009)

looking on the ps3 closer it's not all that slim. In fact it probably should have been the original size of the console.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> I fixed it myself  motherfuckers tried to say ?128 another ?100 i can buy a slim  So i said fuck that and fixed it myself



How did you fix it?


----------



## Gene (Aug 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> ** *Video settings adds HDD audio language and HDD subtitle language options. Using these, you view videos using language tracks and subtitles from your hard disk. Some content does not allow for these settings to be used.


Does this mean we'll be able to play soft subs (.srt files)?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope so, that is what it sounds like. So far I have only had luck with pre-rendered subs through PMS (Media Server).


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> How did you fix it?



Opened it and saw that there was a little component out of place so i put it in place then put it back together. The tray was working again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2009)

Shopto are doing the Slim pre-order for £229.99. 

By Christmas it will surely be available for close to £200 as a standalone.

Also, Tesco are doing the PSP Go for £199.97, that's £25 less than anywhere else.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

FFFFFF makes me want to buy a Go but my 1000 is my trusted companion  4/5 years is no joke


----------



## ItzDestiny (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like im converting to PS3

PS3 Slim
- Blu ray player
- Free controller charger
- Built in wi fi
- and no RROD

Droolss


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2009)

No thanks, I'll stick with my original 60GB model, thank you very much.

Fuck the slim version.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2009)

^True that. Slim is ugly as shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> FFFFFF makes me want to buy a Go but my 1000 is my trusted companion  4/5 years is no joke



I know what you mean. I got my 1000 in '05 and I wouldn't have gotten a Go if the little bastard hadn't died on me .


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^True that. Slim is ugly as shit.



Well its alright, I rather my fatboy. The slim can't install OS tho.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 22, 2009)

Arkham aslyum looks good.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

First day buy for me


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just about all my friends want a PS3 now.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Because of the slim?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> Because of the slim?



Yes, because of the slim. They don't want the Fat version just the slim.


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2009)

If I had a choice I'd go for the slim as well.

After all it can sync with Sony Bravia TV's.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Samsung stomp any day in terms of TV 

And i will keep my Fatty


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

The fatty looks so much better, imo. The slimness and reduced weight is nice, but the front looks like shit. Also, the buttons don't look great.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

^ I agree with you the PS3 slim is ugly


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd keep my fat one anyday.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

The Fatty has some benefits, if you have the launch fatty your set.


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 60gb model 

/avoids joke about fatties being more grateful


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually like the way people call the old one a Fatty, its "different" to say the least.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Fatties do this :ho


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

I just saw Vault call it a fatty and it sounded appropriate


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Funny you say that because i said Fatty while knowing you would make a joke about it if you saw it


----------



## Corran (Aug 22, 2009)

Why would anyone want to replace their Fat?

I might get a slim for my dad for christmas for the blu-ray and some games though.


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> Funny you say that because i said Fatty while knowing you would make a joke about it if you saw it



I'm getting soft in my old age. Back in the day I would have run with the fat.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Corran said:


> Why would anyone want to replace their Fat?
> 
> I might get a slim for my dad for christmas for the blu-ray and some games though.



There are che- NVM. Yeah get it!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The fatty looks so much better, imo. The slimness and reduced weight is nice, but the front looks like shit. Also, the buttons don't look great.



The fat looks dope, unless it gets any dust on it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> FFFFFF makes me want to buy a Go but my 1000 is my trusted companion  4/5 years is no joke


I am usually not very gung-ho about portable gaming but recently (with GT and MGS coming out) I can definitely find time to use a PSP.. yet even the ?199.99 is just too much for me at the moment. Might see what's up with the other models around Christmas.


ExoSkel said:


> No thanks, I'll stick with my original 60GB model, thank you very much.
> 
> Fuck the slim version.


The guy posting was a newcomer though. To anyone looking to buy their first PS3, the slim provides (prima facie) the best value which is why I would recommend that one. I can't say what I prefer the look of until I see a slim unit in place of my current console.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2009)

Random question, I figure I'd ask for it here. 

Anyone here ever order from Gamestop.com? I have a question. I pre-ordered a game and I picked Overnight Shipping for it. Now, I was wondering whether I'll get the game on the day it comes out or the day afterwards. I know for example the stores get games a day later than their release date so I'm really debating whether I should get the game at a store or keep it online with the Overnight Shipping option. I just want to know when's the earliest I can get it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Are there chances of a PS2 backwards compatiblity firmware update ever happening? I know it's possible, but I want to know if they'll ever do it.

Sigh, who am I kidding? That would be too amazing for it to ever happen. I'm just going to go buy a fucking PS2.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 23, 2009)

Sony came out and flat out said no to PS2 BC.


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Are there chances of a PS2 backwards compatiblity firmware update ever happening? I know it's possible, but I want to know if they'll ever do it.
> 
> Sigh, who am I kidding? That would be too amazing for it to ever happen. I'm just going to go buy a fucking PS2.



Is there a chance? Yes there is.
A little while back a Patent was submitted from Sony for a PS2 emulation using the PS3's hardware. I can't be bothered looking for it but it proves Sony is looking in to it


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sony came out and flat out said no to PS2 BC.





Corran said:


> Is there a chance? Yes there is.
> A little while back a Patent was submitted from Sony for a PS2 emulation using the PS3's hardware. I can't be bothered looking for it but it proves Sony is looking in to it



You guys are breakin' my balls here.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 23, 2009)

<3 Beck
But reading it is better  
Mongolian Chop Squad FTW <3

What Sony says and what Sony does may not necessarily be the same thing though, I suspect once PS2 sales die out PS2 BC will magically appear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 23, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Random question, I figure I'd ask for it here.
> 
> Anyone here ever order from Gamestop.com? I have a question. I pre-ordered a game and I picked Overnight Shipping for it. Now, I was wondering whether I'll get the game on the day it comes out or the day afterwards. I know for example the stores get games a day later than their release date so I'm really debating whether I should get the game at a store or keep it online with the Overnight Shipping option. I just want to know when's the earliest I can get it.



You'll most likely get it the day after, or later.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> <3 Beck
> But reading it is better
> Mongolian Chop Squad FTW <3
> 
> What Sony says and what Sony does may not necessarily be the same thing though, I suspect once PS2 sales die out PS2 BC will magically appear.



Oh, I know. So underrated, too. It's a shame the anime cut out so early in the storyline.

As for BC, I think I'm going to go get a used PS2 for $50. That's plenty within my price range, and it beats hopelessly waiting for something to maybe happen a long time from now.

Sony has me RIGHT where they want me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

BECK live action is going to suck, judging by casting. =p

Plus the music was rather meh at times and Koyuki's seiyuu sucked arse. The manga is so much better it's not even funny.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> BECK live action is going to suck, judging by casting. =p
> 
> Plus the music was rather meh at times and Koyuki's seiyuu sucked arse. The manga is so much better it's not even funny.



I honesty enjoyed the dub more than the subs for Beck. Hearing all the music in english really improved the experience for me, and I already loved most of the music before I saw the dub, so that was a plus. 

I get chills whenever I hear Moon on the Water.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2009)

For games, you can browse through this.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I honesty enjoyed the dub more than the subs for Beck. Hearing all the music in english really improved the experience for me, and I already loved most of the music before I saw the dub, so that was a plus.
> 
> I get chills whenever I hear Moon on the Water.



Japanese voice-actor for Chiba is far better, though. One of the highlights in the original anime, Chiba was awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 23, 2009)

Take it as you will.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Take it as you will.


Probably an elaborate fake. A Microsoft game on PS3? Not likely.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless MS had some kind of exclusive deal with sony, it ain't happening.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 23, 2009)

It was just GameStop/EB Games messing up, I just posted it for here for fun.


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Take it as you will.


The guy at E3 said it was graphically the best racing game, I guess he meant the PS3 version.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2009)

It does not even register with me. PS3 has GT, Motorstorm, Burnout and Wipeout. Personally, I feel set as far as racing goes. There is also modnation racers but that's unproven.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

I still don't understand why Motorstorm 2 is so damn underrated. It's like there are great racing games out on ps3, but people still don't give a damn about racing game on ps3 untill GT5 is out.

Sad.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 23, 2009)

It has M$ game studios on it.


----------



## Memos (Aug 23, 2009)

That Forza game is in the 360 section


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 23, 2009)

GT is unstoppable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You'll most likely get it the day after, or later.


Damn that sucks. 

I guess I should order it from the store then ugh. Damn.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 23, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Are there chances of a PS2 backwards compatiblity firmware update ever happening? I know it's possible, but I want to know if they'll ever do it.
> 
> Sigh, who am I kidding? That would be too amazing for it to ever happen. I'm just going to go buy a fucking PS2.


Sony have definitely been testing something out for a while, but they will not get serious as long as the PS2 is selling enough for them. Article from last year on Engadget with Jack Tretton:



> On backwards compatibility: Jack explained that Sony looked at how to "not take a greater hit on production cost, without losing PlayStation's heritage ... Hardware / software for backwards compat wasn't all that expensive. ... but we're selling PS2 software to PS2 customers, and selling PS3 software to PS3 consumers." Still, Jack seems to feel like it may have been the wrong move. "I would like to have had it in there, but Sony's collective strategy determined we could afford to lose it. We've now gone down that road, and we're not going back."



Here's to hoping they see the business sense (e.g. Wii's VC) behind it and get working on something. Many developers have reported on the seemingly massive technical hurdles of emulating the Graphics Synthesizer (this was included as a chip in the 60GB unit) and many other related issues.. if it does come out eventually it may be released on a game by game basis but I am OK with that. 



ExoSkel said:


> I still don't understand why Motorstorm 2 is so damn underrated. It's like there are great racing games out on ps3, but people still don't give a damn about racing game on ps3 untill GT5 is out.
> 
> Sad.


Motorstorm/2 are easily some of the best games on the console for me. Wipeout is also overlooked, I feel. Gran Turismo has no replacement though, it is a full-fledged brand.


----------



## TEK (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, Gran Turismo is in a class of its own and until it comes out, people will still complain about the racing genre. Motorstorm is great for what it is but it's very different than Gran Turismo. I personally love Wipeout HD and still feel like it's one of the best PSN games released.


----------



## Mihael (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally maybe they will sell more with this.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 24, 2009)

I never got into Gran Turismo. I like my racers less hardcore realistic.

My favorite racing game ever has to be Burnout 3.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody tried the Mini ninjas demo? Seemed entertaining, not something I would buy though.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got a question. I just got a playstation network ID and all the good stuff. After buying Marvel vs. Capcom 2 It didn't show up in the normal "Game" space as all the other demos do. Does the game show up there, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Honzou (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks alot, I'll look into the MvC thread.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 25, 2009)

> A reader has turned us onto MarkPlayStation's Twitter page; this guy is supposedly a manager for Sony Mexico. *And if the translation is correct, there's a very special package heading our way in December: this package will consist of both God of War and God of War II, plus a playable demo of God of War III.*


Unlikely, but it would be brilliant if true. 

At least cross-game chat shouldn't be too far away. A supposed ITK:



> “Cross-game [voice] chat is in the works as part of Firmware 3.0. It wont be out during the summer, but assuming all goes well, it will be out well before the holidays. Current timeframe places it around September, but it’s still very much a WIP(Work In Progress). If there are any major delays, that will slip and if there are very few delays at all, it might even arrive earlier, but don’t bank on it as it is a lot more complicated than you might imagine. At this point, it’s working quite well in the labs and supports several players at once. It’s targeted to work with all past and future games that support ingame XMB, much like text chat. I’m not a betting man, but I wouldn’t be surprised if the “slim” shipped with this firmware installed (that doesn’t mean the slim will come first, remember).”


posted earlier in the month on N4G.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 25, 2009)

There are rumours that cross-game chat will be patched in with firmware 3.06, which will be available on September 16th. 

Also, these before undisclosed features _should_ be in firmware 3.0:

Voice messaging aka voice subject, which allows you to send a voice subject of a text personal message to your friends. It has a time cap of 30 seconds maximum and it was made voice "subject" for legal reasons.

Internet browser no longer asks you if you want to run plug-ins

Ability to disable trophies sound

Friends list has been changed so that you can put friends in self created folders

You can now take pictures with your PS Eye and use them as your avatar

*ED!*t: Apparently these rumours are fake. We'll see.


----------



## Gene (Aug 25, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Friends list has been changed so that you can put friends in self created folders


Nice. I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 25, 2009)

Gene                      :c


----------



## Gene (Aug 25, 2009)

get a ps3 tachi

i don't care if u have to sell your body to do it :c


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 25, 2009)

Pilot doesn't have a PS3? What a poser!


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 25, 2009)

ok i got my slim preordered and the gamestop i have my preorder at has them, the girl i talked to today said she would have to wait till sept 1st after i managed to weasel it out of her that they have them in the store.  here's the thing, gamestop.com has it listed for aug 25, gamestops around the country have been selling them early and literally thousands of people have already gotten them, so i should be able to coax it out of them, no?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 25, 2009)

What I want is better music organisation. It's a mess at the moment!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Request: could all PS3 owners drop their PSN ID's in this thread? I'd like to add some people, just say if you're full. 

I am 'Crono_108'.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

diddy_bop but I'll be making a new one once I get my own system next month.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

If you live in the UK and want Modern Warfare 2 for cheap: 

Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Request: could all PS3 owners drop their PSN ID's in this thread? I'd like to add some people, just say if you're full.
> 
> I am 'Crono_108'.


----------



## Id (Aug 26, 2009)

When I pop a movie in my PS3, my screen starts to dim between lighter and darker contrast.

Can anyone help, and tell me the cause of it? Its really annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Link removed



I saw and posted in that thread, but I asked again as that one could be out of date. Also I don't know if everyone here has posted in there.



Undercovermc said:


> If you live in the UK and want Modern Warfare 2 for cheap:
> 
> Link removed


Good find.



Id said:


> When I pop a movie in my PS3, my screen starts to dim between lighter and darker contrast.
> 
> Can anyone help, and tell me the cause of it? Its really annoying.


Have you eliminated any possibilities yet, for example by trying other cables?


----------



## squilliam (Aug 26, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> There are rumours that cross-game chat will be patched in with firmware 3.06, which will be available on September 16th.
> 
> Also, these before undisclosed features _should_ be in firmware 3.0:
> 
> ...



wtf sony....so now it just always allows plug-ins? That's stupid


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

For most people, I'd imagine it's just annoying.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 26, 2009)

more annoying than ads?


----------



## Kaki (Aug 26, 2009)

*Donkey Show*, could you update my *PSN *in that thread to *PeelanderZ*  ? 

I changed it a long time, but got banned here. 

Thanks


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> wtf sony....so now it just always allows plug-ins? That's stupid



The guy that stated those features would be in 3.0 was apparently not the real guy that usually gives accurate leaks. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 26, 2009)

picked up my slim today, pretty sweet, and i know i'm going against the grain here but i genuinely think it looks much better than the "fat" version.  incredibly quiet too.


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2009)

Is the Slim noticeably quieter than the fatty or is it just a minor difference?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

*Cross-game chat and in-game music thwarted by a big developer?
(all signs point to EA)*

Read: slaughter isn't nice

--

If what this guy says is true, it's partly Sony's fault to begin with, but you can’t blame them too much, they just weren’t able to track the shift in gaming demands as well as Microsoft were. They focused on cutting-edge hardware to output amazing graphics, but the software architecture wasn't up to par. Therefore the PS3 was designed to be "unconnected" and they had to backtrack and play catch up afterwards. Oh and fuck EA (he didn't name names, but we all know he's referring to EA). One one level, it's not their fault that a "patch" or "update" breaks their game which was developed before it, but this guy suggests that the games affected were developed poorly in the first place. Oh that’s a surprise! A poorly developed/ported game on the PS3 (lazy devs ).

So, it was a question of Sony going against a big developer and potentially losing all of the titles they make or adding the last few remaining features that a large number of their consumers and potential buyers are complaining about...

I want to know why EA can't just release a patch to fix these games. Sony should help them find a way too, if it's possible. I’m glad this guy is leaking this info though, I can now divert my anger (Sony slacking, M$ patents) about these features to EA!


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 26, 2009)

TEK said:


> Is the Slim noticeably quieter than the fatty or is it just a minor difference?





How did you notice its quieter? I can't even hear my PS3 when I have my TV on mute.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> *Cross-game chat and in-game music thwarted by a big developer?
> (all signs point to EA)*
> 
> Read: 459
> ...




459

EA Forums are jokes right now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Link removed
> 
> EA Forums are jokes right now.





The next few days will be very interesting. Sony and EA will probably have to speak on it and there should be a funny video coming by ELPRESADOR soon lol (I don't take him seriously).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> How did you notice its quieter? I can't even hear my PS3 when I have my TV on mute.



It uses less power. 50% less than the 60GB.


> Now we bring you a report from the magazine PCM Gears following their temperature and power consumption measurements on both models. The following results were arrived at after five minutes of playback at a room temperature of 24C and a humidity of 58%.
> 
> During DVD play back, the temperature of the PS3 Slim was 42C, compared to 45C on the 60GB PS3 phat. The power consumption was 75W to 153W. That's a 50 per cent reduction.
> 
> ...



ifixit.com have taken the whole thing apart. 




Counterclockwise from the left:

Power supply, main board, hard drive, EMI shield, heat sink, fan, Blu-ray drive, controller, and plastic case.



60 GB --> 40 GB



40 GB fat --> 120 GB slim





> The new power supply (which is still internal, now huge power brick for you!) is startlingly compact for the amount of power it pumps out.
> 
> The PS3 Slim's cooling fan is also the largest iFixit has come across in a consumer electronics device of this size, showing that Sony is taking cooling seriously. It's also very quiet, showing around a 10db reduction in noise compared to the fat 60gb PS3.
> 
> ...



Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Link removed
> 
> EA Forums are jokes right now.



It's funny because it's so true.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It uses less power. 50% less than the 60GB.



I never said it didn't I'm just saying, In my personal experience with my unit I've never heard any noise from the console. That said its more likely quieter than my unit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

^My first PS3 was quiet, my refurbed replacement is pretty loud.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

^ The same case with me. Although I wouldn't say loud, it's definitely audible when a BRD is paused. It still gets very quiet in the XMB though. My first PS3 was quieter from what I recall.


----------



## Akira (Aug 27, 2009)

My PS3 just fucking YLOD'd on me!



Anyone know what the repair cost is in the UK (My warranty ran out last year)? I'm thinking of just getting the slim.


----------



## Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

£150 to get it repaired.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

how did it happen ?


----------



## Akira (Aug 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> ?150 to get it repaired.



I think I'll just stick with the Slim then, cheers for the info.




Vault said:


> how did it happen ?



I was playing Blazblue and it just shut off and the light was blinking red. I turned it on again and it was green for a few seconds, then it flashed yellow and started blinking red again. I also haven't managed to get my game out of the console, I'm thinking of disassembling it completely.


----------



## Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> I was playing Blazblue and it just shut off and the light was blinking red. I turned it on again and it was green for a few seconds, then it flashed yellow and started blinking red again. I also haven't managed to get my game out of the console, I'm thinking of disassembling it completely.


Keep trying, when I got YLOD I had COD4 inside it but I managed to get it out.

If you destroy it you'll have no chance of getting a new one or anything.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can set it up so I can play widescreen DVDs fullscreen on a 4:3 display?


----------



## Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Does anyone know how I can set it up so I can play widescreen DVDs fullscreen on a 4:3 display?


It'll either be in Display Settings or something to do with DVD Playback. Have a look around the settings heading in the XMB

Or

While the DVD is playing, press triangle/select (can't remember which one) to bring up the menu and there is an icon for screen display, it has 3/4 options.

Normal, Widecreeen, Zoom, Full

Adjust to which ever one fits ur TV best.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Keep trying, when I got YLOD I had COD4 inside it but I managed to get it out.
> 
> If you destroy it you'll have no chance of getting a new one or anything.



My disc tray stopped working when i had COD4 inside


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 27, 2009)

Well duh. The Triple is rejecting that shit

real men play MG


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 27, 2009)

lol MGS 4


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 27, 2009)

Potentialflip said:


> Some might now I worked during Black Friday recently. We actually had one PS3 in stock and sold it to a lucky customer. Sadly a riot ensued and the guy ended up using the PS3 as a weapon. I decided to snap a pic and share it with you all. I had a kick out of this.



pretty hardcore


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> My disc tray stopped working when i had COD4 inside



 

That must have sucked....


----------



## Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

I was actually using VidZone, my young brother just happened to be playing COD4 before I went on. So that was the game inside.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> That must have sucked....



It wasnt fun  I called up Sony and my warranty had run out so they told me to cough up ?128 told them no thanks and had open it abd i used a bank card to fix it


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> It wasnt fun  I called up Sony and my warranty had run out so they told me to cough up ?128 told them no thanks and had open it abd i used a bank card to fix it



We have a handy man among us. 


I tried the same thing with my PS2, little did I know I could have just brought a Lens cleaner.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

Well this wasnt a lens problem, a component came out of place and it was stopping the disk from coming out and it was making this annoying loud noise of the disc hitting the component.


----------



## Memos (Aug 27, 2009)

Those damn components


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats why i wanna know how Akira's ps3 YLOD'd maybe it was extensive use of it on the interwebz  If so, then im cutting down, you should too Memos. When my internet crushes on the triple and im forced to switch it off sometimes there is a slight yellow light on it its instant but still im worried


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine kinda freezes up on the web browser at random times.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

My internet on the PS3 does freeze from time to time and it always happens when i'm on YouTube.

It's not out of choice that i'm using the PS3 to browser so that can't really be helped, Vault.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

As does mine......

Shit. You guys are scaring me. It's my only way to the internet, though, so I have to risk it.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

Be scared mo******er!!! 

HAHAHAHA!!!

....nah, it's cool.


----------



## Vault (Aug 28, 2009)

Explain the yellow light then  

And it can be helped  you really dont need NF mang unless you wanna pay up


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to look out for a yellow light the next time the browser freezes my PS3. I'm curious now.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

I never looked into it so I couldn't tell you outright but the fact that it appears when turning it off means it's a part of the process and not a sign that it's gonna die.

I use it for more than NF. I don't think browsing necessarily wears out anything like excessively usind the cd-drive wears that out.


----------



## Vault (Aug 28, 2009)

It doesnt happen always but it happens on occasion i have seen it 4 or 5 times myself

Im just saying maybe the PS3 wasnt made exclusive as a browser and its just a facade to make it look more polished


----------



## Id (Aug 28, 2009)

Now you would think, that with imminent 360 price drop I would go out and by one. Well I am know the proud owner of 2 PS3.

Tray 4 Life.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratu- wait...why?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 28, 2009)

Look the whole Bulky PS3 --> Slim PS3 is no Different than the downscaling of the PS2.

Remember how high the PS2 price was initially and how many times did the price drop drum roll please ... 3

$215.00
$135.00
$99.00

Playstation 3 has had how many different price changes and Sony still can't stick with one dollar tag. Who wants to bet that the slim PS3 $299.99 goes up by a 100.00


----------



## Id (Aug 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Congratu- wait...why?



Cuz the fool was selling one for $175.

Now my living room gets its own PS3, with out effecting the gaming room.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

I see. That's fair enough.


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Thats why i wanna know how Akira's ps3 YLOD'd maybe it was extensive use of it on the interwebz  If so, then im cutting down, you should too Memos. When my internet crushes on the triple and im forced to switch it off sometimes there is a slight yellow light on it its instant but still im worried



I didn't use in on the internet that much, I think the main reason was poor ventilation. I put it horizontally so some of the vents are facing the ground meaning it used to get REALLY hot sometimes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought the yellow light was for HDD issues. :S


----------



## Vault (Aug 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought the yellow light was for HDD issues. :S



Yeah when a Playstation freezes while using the browser one of the main reasons is that it would have ran out of ram and its not dumping the physical memory from the hard drive causing it to freeze up.


----------



## Id (Aug 28, 2009)

Sony should have left the option to expand ram, and not just HDD. Though XDR ram is not cheap


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Congratu- wait...why?





I'll eventually get a slim when an LE comes out... like a Char red or something.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll eventually get a slim when an LE comes out... like a Char red or something.





Your Ps3 is so shiny, mine is dirty as fuck.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Your Ps3 is so shiny, mine is dirty as fuck.



You'd be surprised at what a simple swipe of a napkin or cloth would do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't really care about this new one but, now that I got a lot more cash then I used to I would really like to trade my crappy 40gb one for the original 60gb that was released first.

The one with all the shit that made it expensive in the first place that they have slowly been removing over the years to make it affordable for you poor bastards.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

With Linux install getting the boot from the slimline PS3, you might have been concerned that Sony would pull a fast one and make the functionality disappear from older systems via a firmware update.

Rest assured, this will not happen. Sony's Satoshi Hashimoto, in an interview with Impress Watch, said that Sony will not be removing the feature, which he refers to as "Other OS functionality." He also assured readers that there currently isn't a problem with the feature leaving a security hole with the system.

Hashimoto and a few other Sony cohorts shared a number of additional tidbits on the version 3.0 firmware Sony will be launching on September 1 to coincide with the official release date for the PS3 slim. Here are the major points.

    * Version 3.0 of the the firmware will add the ability to upconvert audio from hard disc and USB sources to 88.2KHz or 176.4KHz. This is something that was added with version 1.8 exclusively for CDs.

    * *The right analogue stick functionality during video playback looks like it will be pretty powerful. When you push the stick in any direction, the video will pause You can then rotate the stick for speeds ranging between slow motion and four times. Rotate clockwise, and you'll advance the video. Counterclockwise will backtrack.* The speed can be adjusted at a precision of 0.01 times. Let go of the stick, and the playback will continue at normal speed.

    * The web browser's print screen functionality can output to a printer connected via USB and over LAN. Only certain printers are compatible though.

    * This is something you might have not noticed before (I certainly never gave much thought to it). Currently, when you start up your PS3, the XMB interface begins by pointing at the games section. Starting with firmware 3.0, the interface will default to pointing at the newly added What's New section of the network column. This is true even if you have a disc in the system. You can go into the settings menu to switch back to the original behavior if you like.



    * The analogue clock display in the upper right side corner of the screen has been switched to a busy indicator. When the system is working, you'll see the clock spinning.

    * The font size and icon size for the main interface have become a bit bigger. This was implemented in order to better show what area is in focus.

    * From version 3.0, all versions of the PS3 -- old and new -- will have a change to their startup sequences. When booting up the system for the firts time, PlayStation family logo, PS3 logo, and PlayStation 3 logo will all display simultaneously. *When you start up a game, the PS3 logo will no longer be shown, giving a slight boost in speed to startup time.* Note that this does not apply to original PlayStation games, as they run on an emulator.

    * Version 3.0 adds support for more dynamic themes using videos and other elements. The system's base "wave" theme has also been changed to a display of fine particles. Backgrounds for such themes are created by the same SDK that's used to make games. There's a slight bit of interaction with the particle effects. If you're scrolling down, the particles will flow down. If you're scrolling left, the particles will flow left.

    * I'm certain some people have figured this out already, but the slimline PS3 does not ship with System 3.0. This was due to circumstances during manufacturing. Slim buyers will have to update like the rest of us.

-------------------------------------

All stuff I can appreciate.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2009)

I gots mah PS3.


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2009)

This might sound stupid, but the Slim is region free right?


EDIT: 3000th post!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

Course it is.  It is only a question of particular BRD's/DVD's that can have region coding on it but nearly every PS3 game is region-free. I can only recall a few like Stranglehold a few years back where it would only work in America but that was because it was being sold as a bundle with the movie 'Hard Boiled', which was regionally locked.

I assume you're buying a Slim then to replace your screwed one. There's some good deals out there now for both the 80GB and the Slim.. £250 with a game, BR and HDMI cable - but obviously that's geared to newcomers and you've probably got most of the good games. If you want a standalone, Shopto have got it for £230. But wait a month and it'll surely come down even further.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sure it is, yeah. The original is so there isn't a reason it shouldn't be. 

Also if I lived in UK, I would probably import a PS3 from the US to save money but then I would have to import blu-ray movies as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

Infamous - £22.98. Worth it?


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2009)

^Definetly!



erictheking said:


> I assume you're buying a Slim then to replace your screwed one. There's some good deals out there now for both the 80GB and the Slim.. £250 with a game, BR and HDMI cable - but obviously that's geared to newcomers and you've probably got most of the good games. If you want a standalone, Shopto have got it for £230. But wait a month and it'll surely come down even further.



Atm I'm thinking of fixing my YLOD, it looks like a really tedious process but if it works I'll just trade in the 60gb and get a discount on the Slim. My old one will probably wither and die again but anyone who buys preowned consoles should know what they're getting into 



Big Boss said:


> Also if I lived in UK, I would probably import a PS3 from the US to save money but then I would have to import blu-ray movies as well.



Thing is unless you actually go and take it back to the UK yourself there's a pretty hefty postage fee which makes usually makes you end up paying more than if you'd just got it from the UK (I could be wrong but it seems that way from many places you could buy one from).


----------



## Vault (Aug 29, 2009)

Get that infamous Snake.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 29, 2009)

Akira said:


> Thing is unless you actually go and take it back to the UK yourself there's a pretty hefty postage fee which makes usually makes you end up paying more than if you'd just got it from the UK (I could be wrong but it seems that way from many places you could buy one from).



You have to pay a shipping fee and import tax. The total sum is usually hefty and makes overseas shopping not worth the bother.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

Theres too much games going out this fall for me to be buying games like inFamous, but if you don't plan on picking up many that's a great buy for £22.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll most likely be getting Uncharted 2 and Ratchet & Clank this year. That's probably it, along with some PSN games. Call of Duty will be at a silly price for ages so I'll probably play through it on PC first and decide if I want it. I have a £30 rule but I try and get everything sub £25. It's a difference of getting 4 games for £100 instead of 2 1/2.

Got inFamous by the way. Starting next week on getting through my backlog...



Venom said:


> Theres too much games going out *this fall* for me to be buying games like inFamous, but if you don't plan on picking up many that's a great buy for £22.


Autumn.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

Tesco is where its at. They have Call of Duty for £35

I'll buy FIFA10, MW2 and Uncharted 2 and maybe Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 29, 2009)

Uncharted 2, AC2, MW2 and some PSP games for me hopefully.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm glad Heavy Rain got delayed because if it came out this year I wouldn't get it and many people would brush it under the rug.

Line up for next year is good aswell.

Heavy Rain, MAG, GOW3, GT5?, FF13?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

GT5 could make it this year, in which case it would be an instant buy. Sony will need something big for the holidays and GT5 is all they have.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2009)

True that, I wonder what will be the massive hit this Christmas season.

GT5 bundle would sell shit loads.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not buying Assassin's Creed until some youtuber's reviews show up
don't want to waste 50 bucks on the same repetitive shit again
Demon Souls definitely going to win game of the year, shit looks tight


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't even watched a single footage of ACII, well, barring the small amount at Sony's E3. And I'm still getting it.

The story intrigues me.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 29, 2009)

The gameplay bores me, too much repetition throughout the game
if they fix that i'm buying


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 29, 2009)

If you guys have read the previews about AC2 you would know they threw out all the repetitive bullshit they had in the first one.S


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, that's what they want us to believe


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's come to a point where I won't believe half the shit dev's say until I play the game myself. Damn you, Peter Molyneux.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2009)

Any good suggestions, for wireless mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 30, 2009)

I have nothing to do on my lazy Sundays now that I am Playstation-less. My PSP is broken and my PS3 is on the other side of the world


----------



## Kaki (Aug 30, 2009)

I guess you're stuck with your PC, play a game on that. Or just wander the internet. Troll /v/.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 30, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> I'm not buying Assassin's Creed until some youtuber's reviews show up
> don't want to waste 50 bucks on the same repetitive shit again
> Demon Souls definitely going to win game of the year, shit looks tight



Demon's Soul isn't winning anything except most FRUSTRATING game of the year...the shit is TOUGH!


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2009)

Demon's Soul looks like one of those manly game.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> If you guys have read the previews about AC2 you would know they threw out all the repetitive bullshit they had in the first one.S





I hated rescuing these old women from guards. Atleast make the chicks hot or something....


> Any good suggestions, for wireless mouse and keyboard?



The G7 mouse and the G11 keyboard? (I think its G11....)


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2009)

All I pray for, is NO FUCKING FLAGS

God, it will be like playing inFAMOUS and Prototype all over again


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone know whether you can use a dualshock for the PSP go? That would be really cool if that was the case.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2009)

Then how would you even see the screen if you're not holding it? Unless you plan to hook it up to dat tripple


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 30, 2009)

^aha, I'll use a radio or a stack up books to lean it on. It would be a cool feature especially if the right analog worked for the camera. I could hook it up to the tv too but it would suffer in quality.


Also, someone who has a slim I'm sure this isn't the case, but I read some guy write that you can't boot up the slim via dualshock, is that true?


----------



## Dan (Aug 30, 2009)

I doubt Sony would stop you from booting up your slim with the controller because I'm sure that's how 99.9% of people turn it on.

Allowing a PS3 controller to work on the PSP would be an excellent idea as it would make it easier for people to play FPS' and game better.


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

It's possible to play _Resistance: Retribution_ with a PS3 controller but you need certain wires and whatnot.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 30, 2009)

Venom said:


> Allowing a PS3 controller to work on the PSP would be an excellent idea as it would make it easier for people to play FPS' and game better.


Right?! Only the Go would be able too though because it has Bluetooth


Kusuriuri said:


> It's possible to play _Resistance: Retribution_ with a PS3 controller but you need certain wires and whatnot.


Right analog control the camera? Oh so you can use it on a 3000 but it needs to be connected via double edged type B cables?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2009)

Seen Genji 2 said here, don't get it, it sucks ass. Get genji 1, much better.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 30, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Also, someone who has a slim I'm sure this isn't the case, but I read some guy write that you can't boot up the slim via dualshock, is that true?



nope     .


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2009)

HOLY SHIT EPIC I'M GETTING THAT

fucking europe :/ will it be region free?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great news! It better be coming to Europe though. [noparse]:S[/noparse] 

This is most likely not emulation by the way, it's actually a re-worked port. I hope they follow through and do this with other games. It's way easier than trying to emulate everything, and I like the idea of making older games look better/have issues fixed.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2009)

I just heard the news about God of War collection. I do approve! 

HURRAH! Things were bad but now they're good... *FORVER!*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a reason to turn on my dusty ps3 again


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your PS3's dusty?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah barely play it, and haven't bought a blu ray in about a month.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2009)

Waiting for new games, I see.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 31, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Your PS3's dusty?


Well it gets dusty after an hour to be fair. 

Regarding remastered games I'd be willing to pay full price for an ICO-SOTC double pack.. hopefully this GoW one sells shitloads so they will see the business sense in doing it a lot more.☺



crazymtf said:


> Yeah barely play it, and haven't bought a blu ray in about a month.


You're surely not looking well enough into either library of the games or the BR's, considering you're looking for reasons to use your system.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm buying it if it comes out here.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2009)

lol every time crazy comes in here and says something about how long its been since he played his PS3 people get defensive ;3

It's all good guys.

also, gloss does = dust magnet.  get a slim


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2009)

Why get a slim when you already have a PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well it gets dusty after an hour to be fair.
> 
> Regarding remastered games I'd be willing to pay full price for an ICO-SOTC double pack.. hopefully this GoW one sells shitloads so they will see the business sense in doing it a lot more.☺
> 
> ...



No, nothing came out for ps3 game wise, for ages. Just waiting. Blu Ray I bought I love you man, my friend hooked me up so got it early. Now I'm just waiting for transformers 2, observe and report, and gonna buy son's of anarchy on blu ray and supernatural season 4 soon enough.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't bought a single Xbox 360 game in 2009

I've bought for the PS3:

Killzone 2
InFamous
Blazblue
Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 31, 2009)

Wait I got Resident Evil 5 for the Xbox...damn that game is so forgetful.

Also got Shadow Complex which was better than half the games I got for the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I haven't bought a single Xbox 360 game in 2009
> 
> I've bought for the PS3:
> 
> ...



I did buy killzone 2, very meh game. Infamous was the only good PS3 games this year sadly. 

Every multiplat i buy on 360.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I did buy killzone 2, very meh game. Infamous was the only good PS3 games this year sadly.
> 
> Every multiplat i buy on 360.


 finally someone doesnt go crazy about killzone 2. it is not as good as people say. i didnt enjoy this game at all, all you do is shoot, that' all. 

i still think COD4 is da best shooter game (to me). the other day i saw COD4 modern warfare 2 is coming up soon, COD5 was such a failure.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Why get a slim when you already have a PS3?


If I had PS3fat I would be content with it, but would certainly keep an eye out for opportunities to get a Slim.  Shit is hot.

Backwards compatibility is obviously also an important factor.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought the slim didnt have backward compatibility


----------



## Id (Sep 1, 2009)

I am hyped about God of War re-masted. But I think, I am going to wait for the master collection (GoW 1, 2, & 3).


3.0 allows you to check your connection speed.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2009)

Master collection FTW 

And the improvements of v3.00 ?  what exactly are they if there is any?


----------



## Corran (Sep 1, 2009)

^A lot of people have been having the same issues.

I think I'll wait to get 3.00 till it's fixed.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> finally someone doesnt go crazy about killzone 2. it is not as good as people say.



Finally? Sometimes I feel like I'm living in the twilight zone when I'm on the internet. 

A lot of people who played KZ2 make it their business to not go crazy over it AND to make sure people who actually like the game don't do the same. 



> all you do is shoot, that' all.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Any 'must play' games for PS3? Bought InFamous and Killzone 2 when I bought my Slim. Just finished InFamous and I really don't like the controls for KZ2. It's like GoW in FPS.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the africa theme.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 1, 2009)

If some of you don't like the crazy glitter. Just go too.

Settings>Theme Settings>Change Original to Classic.

No more gay glitter. Yay!


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Any 'must play' games for PS3? Bought InFamous and Killzone 2 when I bought my Slim. Just finished InFamous and I really don't like the controls for KZ2. It's like GoW in FPS.



Uncharted, MGS4 and LBP. What's your PSN ID?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Any 'must play' games for PS3? Bought InFamous and Killzone 2 when I bought my Slim. Just finished InFamous and I really don't like the controls for KZ2. It's like GoW in FPS.


valkyria chronicles


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Uncharted, MGS4 and LBP. What's your PSN ID?



Sir0Slick.

And I don't care much for LBP.


----------



## Id (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Sir0Slick.
> 
> And I don't care much for LBP.


Their are a lot of good games out. 

Depends what genre you like. And are you looking for exclusive, or multiplat as well?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Exclusive. If it's a good/decent multi-plat, I would've considered/bought it for my 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Any 'must play' games for PS3? Bought InFamous and Killzone 2 when I bought my Slim. Just finished InFamous and I really don't like the controls for KZ2. It's like GoW in FPS.



Siren, valk chronicles, uncharted, resistance series, heavenly sword, ratchet and clank, motorstorm.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Siren, Resistance and Heavenly Sword are out.

Will check out Ratchet and Clank and Valkyria Chronicles.


It's so damn lame that PS3 exclusives don't often use the full 1080p.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

^Yeah it is, and it's suppose to be the "True" HD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

It's even funnier if you consider that even multi-plat 360 version support 1080p.


----------



## Dan (Sep 1, 2009)

They don't use the full 1080p because they don't need to yet.

When that time comes we will really start to see the divide in graphics... although its pretty noticeable atm.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 1, 2009)

where do i get the animated themes from

ps store?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone else from the UK *not* got the TV icon on their xmb? I've rebooted twice and still don't have it.. so I think it's because the refurbed PS3 that I've got is a European one. FML :l


----------



## Id (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Siren, Resistance and Heavenly Sword are out.
> 
> Will check out Ratchet and Clank and Valkyria Chronicles.
> 
> ...



Look up, Metal Gear Solid 4 and Uncharted.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2009)

*New PSN games.. ODDWORLD!!*

Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain
Bloody Roar
Cool Boarders 2
Cool Boarders 3
International Track & Field
Oddworld: Abe's Exodus
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
Pandemonium!
SimCity 2000
Syphon Filter 2
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider 2
Um Jammer Lammy

This has been leaked by the ESRB.. fingers crossed it'll come to the EU Store!


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 1, 2009)

»Stillmatic« said:


> where do i get the animated themes from
> 
> ps store?



Yep, its the Animated LittleBigPlanet theme on the PSN Store, but it costs $3. There's also a another Animated Africa theme for free, but its on the Japanese PSN Store.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Maybes:
> 
> LittleBigPlanet - At ~ €10 it's a fucking steal.  Obviously not for everyone, but if you love creating stuff this is where it's at.  I'm not going to let my personal bias for the game affect the overall opinion of it =P
> Folklore - Don't have it but it was said to be a good game.  It's kinda like... an action RPG/Pokemon in a weird way.  Great game.
> ...



You forgot to add Shatter.  Fucking great game in the vein of Arkanoid, but waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got that game in my backlog queue, but haven't installed it yet. Looking forward to trying it out. 

Also what is this shite about Uncharted and FW 3.0 not playing nice.. I was just replaying that game as well.. FFS! Haven't tried it yet, but am afraid to.


----------



## TEK (Sep 2, 2009)

A lot of users are reporting that the new Firmware is causing freezes to occur when playing Uncharted. I don't know if it's a universal problem or not but it is happening in numerous cases. Hopefully Sony can fix that soon as I was hoping to replay it soon since Uncharted 2 is just around the corner.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm. I think I will have to disconnect my PS3 for a while before I finish the game off. 

From Kotaku:



> "We are constantly exploring unique ways to expose players to some of our legacy titles such as Metal Gear Solid and Silent Hill", a Konami representative told us. "Re-releasing games on Blu-ray presents an exciting opportunity for a publisher, however we have no announcements at this time".






> "I don't want anyone reading this the wrong way (as I'm not saying anything like this could happen) but I'm seeing some interested for DMC to get this treatment", said Capcom's Christian Svensson, posting on the company's Unity forums. "Are there other titles you'd like see go this way? I'm looking for some temperature readings".


That would get double-dipped _immediately_. 



> "We're always looking at new ways of getting content on PS3", Sony's Patrick Seybold told us, "but as of now, [God of War] is the only one planned."


...


> Square Enix, sadly, refused to offer comment.


Fucking bastards.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone got Madden?

I'm getting a $20 PSN Card today. What game should I buy? Right now I'm thinking of FF7 or SF2. But I'm interested in actual PSN titles too.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 2, 2009)

Shit, how do I get into an MGO survival match? I have the expansions and it's the right time and date.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2009)

No GoW collection for Europe. Twats. 



> “We are currently looking into options to bring God of War I and II to SCEE consumers on PS3; however it will not be possible to release the games this calendar year. We will provide further information in due course.”


----------



## Id (Sep 5, 2009)

What is keeping Sony from releasing its a full PS1 library over the PSN?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2009)

I have no idea, something must be holding up the process. 

BTW, 24hr MGO survival starts soon.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

There's a whole bunch of legal issues that Sony has to deal with for each non-Sony licensed game, the most common of which is licensing rights.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

Id said:


> What is keeping Sony from releasing its a full PS1 library over the PSN?



I thought this was pretty obvious. Like Kusushit already said, Sony has to contact each company, be it Konami, Capcom or whoever, and get contracts for each of the games. A process which takes time for sure.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't care so much about the PS1 games unless they are really rare ones. 

I want more PS2 games on blu ray.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm getting a slim in a few hours as soon as my buddy gets in at work so I can get a discount. Unfortunately I'm probably not gonna be using my old PSN ID anymore, so I'll have to restart _everything_ which sucks balls. Even if I wanted to keep using diddy_bop, if my brother (in Dubai) were ever to sign in while I was online it would kick me out, plus you have to transfer data manually, meaning none of my saved files until he actually gets back this time next year. 

So I'm better off just making a new one right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

If those problems will occur, starting from scratch is a good idea. I could never see myself doing it though, losing my trophies, saves and stuff. Do not want.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I thought this was pretty obvious. Like Kusushit already said, Sony has to contact each company, be it Konami, Capcom or whoever, and get contracts for each of the games. A process which takes time for sure.





Big Boss said:


> I'm getting a slim in a few hours as soon as my buddy gets in at work so I can get a discount. Unfortunately I'm probably not gonna be using my old PSN ID anymore, so I'll have to restart _everything_ which sucks balls. Even if I wanted to keep using diddy_bop, if my brother (in Dubai) were ever to sign in while I was online it would kick me out, plus you have to transfer data manually, meaning none of my saved files until he actually gets back this time next year.
> 
> So I'm better off just making a new one right?


As you mentioned, you wouldn't have your save files on this PS3 so the only thing you would lose by making a new account are your trophies and online stats for certain games.

I'd make a new account.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

You're laughing at my absolute truth or Kusushit?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

Imagine this, no saved files from MGS4 and the days of game time you worked on it long after simply beating the game, to achieve everything possible (ie, Big Boss Emblem), no SFIV saved files where I unlocked nearly all the characters, costumes, icons, and titles, then KZ2, I put so much time into that game's online play. Everything is gone, Uncharted data, SCIV data, GTA IV data, my friend's list, and there are so many more games I've played as well. Now cry with me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

Hit your brother and take that Triple back.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2009)

You can easily cop the MGS and GTA saves. Though you have to start over for the GTA trophies.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Hit your brother and take that Triple back.



I would be a 19 hour trip just to get there.

Also, he has MGS4 with him, all I took back was SFIV, RE5, KZ2 and GTAIV since I bought those. MGS4 came with the console so it's his basically, but my cousin has the limited addition which I'll just steal from him. 

At least this time everything is going to be _mine_ though, now I know that I should have just made my own account on his PS3 when he first got it. I just have to think about a good username.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

You've surely spent over 19 hours on your different accomplishments, right? It would be worth the trip.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You're laughing at my absolute truth or Kusushit?



As always, the name 

---

Big Boss, you should see this as a new beginning and just work towards your games again.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 5, 2009)

hey guys, i have a slight problem...

My PS3 was initially plugged in to my TV with an HDMI cable, but when i tried moving it to a different TV that doesnt run on HD, it didnt work...

Does that mean I have to go back the HD TV and set it back to a VGA output or something?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm confused, are you using the component cables (colored ones) on the second TV and nothing is showing up? You have to reset the PS3 this way: turn on the power manually with your finger, hold it until after you've turned it on for about 2 seconds and you'll hear a second beep. That will reset the video settings.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah, first i originally used it on an HD TV with an HDMI cable.

and now i tried using it in a normal TV with the VGA cable.

ill try that method. thanks!

EDIT: thanks! that worked! ^^


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd suggest making a new name. Just look at getting the achievements again as, "if I can't get them all back, then it must have been a fluke to begin with" 

Seriously though, I'd probably start over, unless you feel like getting the slim and giving it to him while taking back the other one and having him start over.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

No it's cool, I've decided to just start from scratch. I have to wait 3 more hours until my friend gets in to work at Zellers so I can get the aforementioned discount. I'm just thinking of what my username would be.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

Want something mgs related?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

JUST GOT MY SLIM BITCHES!! UPDATING 3.0 AS I TYPE!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 5, 2009)

another question, how do you guys play videos off PS3? all i know is that my friend plugged his external disc drive on to the console and played vids off that...

i have a slim, but i cant seem to do thesame... do they need converting or a specific directory file name????

sorry for being a noob, but yeah, just recently got it ^^'


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

The format of your external HDD/USB stick needs to be FAT32

Also, when you're in the video chooser, hit triangle and "show all" or something


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been staring at the online ID page for so long now. I cannot think of a decent username. Help me out something with Reggie or Reg in it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Reggie_feels_hungry

Reggie.jpg


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm actually really hungry right now, I'm fasting, but no, none of those.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

You're fasting this very moment? Where do you live?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

Though it does beat anything I thought of.

<-------- Calgary


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah, I see. I've still got about 2 hours to go to start.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

regGQ is my username add me NOW!


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a terrible PSN name and therefore I will not be adding you. Goodday.

What games do you play online? Are you gonna play Uncharted 2 online?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That is a terrible PSN name and therefore I will not be adding you. Goodday.
> 
> What games do you play online? Are you gonna play Uncharted 2 online?



SF4, KZ2, RE5, SC4 and just bought MvC2 which is a bitch to pick up after so much SF. And i'm gonna be playing Uncharted for the single player but i might play online. 

If you have any of those games add me also my slim is freezing a lot, don't know if it's the console or the firmware problem.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2009)

^Sounds like your console to me. My Slim is running perfectly fine so far.


----------



## LadyOxhorns (Sep 6, 2009)

My "fat" PS3 has also been freezing after the firmware update :/

Its not terrible... like once every two days or so.

I've noticed it happens when the loading circle pops up or I press the PS button couple times in a row.

The HDD light isn't on when I reset so I hope I'm not doing any harm.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncharted 2 

I would say the freezing is the firmware as it has been a noted problem with this firmware. It affects people differently.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

The only freezing I've encountered is starting up SFIV though, it keeps freezing at the "CAPCOM" screen. I know for sure the disc is in great shape though. Nothing else has been freezing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 6, 2009)

I might just wait for 3.1 as well. I've a question about Uncharted..

I completed the game on Normal mode when I first got it. However since the trophy patch came out, I've only recently started playing it again, this time starting a new game in Hard mode. But in the list of the in-game 'rewards' I still had the progress of my previous game e.g. I had found about 30 treasures.. so do the trophies match up with the rewards? If so, how do I get trophies for the 20/50/100 headshots etc. ? I am getting trophies but only when I'm achieving something that I hadn't done already.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

You need to do them all again. You don't get trophies for anything you've already done. Start a new save file.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

By the way, my friends list is depressingly short. I have my family and friends already so you guys add me up for some online play.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

Any good demos in the store? I haven't heard of any of the new ones.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Any good demos in the store? I haven't heard of any of the new ones.


You tried the new Batman demo?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

^Yeah, played that during the summer. I noticed I have zero desire to play any of my games, I just bought MvC2 which is great, but I feel like buying new games.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

I get that feeling sometimes but I haven't played anything new for so long. Can't wait for Uncharted 2.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder how many times you've mentioned Uncharted in these last two pages.

I suck so much at MvC2 though, like really bad. I can't even beat arcade on medium and I'm still trying to find a solid teammate for Cyclops and Iron Man, I'm pretty bad with IM but I'm getting Cyclops down. Do you have MvC2?


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncharted 2 is one of the very few games this year which have me excited.

I have it on the PS2 and play it sometimes. I'm not great at it, though.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been getting raped online for so long now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You need to do them all again. You don't get trophies for anything you've already done. Start a new save file.


OK. I don't assume there's as many trophies as there are rewards though? I am not actually that bothered with the trophies, I just want to have the personal accomplishment of finishing the game on all difficulties before I consign it to the depths of Firmware 3.x.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

erictheking said:


> OK. I don't assume there's as many trophies as there are rewards though? I am not actually that bothered with the trophies, I just want to have the personal accomplishment of finishing the game on all difficulties before I consign it to the depths of Firmware 3.x.



The trophies are actually tied to the in-game challenges pretty much exactly. The rewards? remind me as it's been VERY long since i've played it. 

pro-tip: if you finish on the hardest difficulty you get the trophies for all other difficulties at once.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 6, 2009)

Rewards = in-game challenges. 50 points for achieving 100 headshots for example, then you use those to unlock content like skins and stuff. 

I'm playing on hard.. as I haven't beat that mode yet. I think you have to beat that before you can unlock Crushing. Thing is I was sure that I started from scratch, but I probably haven't since otherwise you should be starting from one treasure instead of 30-odd. After I finish the game on Crushing, I'll probably just delete the save file to get the trophies at a later date.

Enjoying it quite a lot more on my second go for some reason. Still not good at aiming my grenades though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2009)

Any news on the PSP games being compatiable with the new PSP GO? The release date is closing in, and I don't recall reading anything concrete.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Trophies have the same requirements as the rewards. When you said rewards, I thought you were referring to the unlocks  

You may have to delete the save file to begin completely anew. I first played Uncharted after the trophy patch.

Grenades were okay for me. Just gotta get the timing right.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone seen the UC2 Machimna trailer. (Err I think that's how its spelled )


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 9, 2009)

> The Steampunk Samurai
> creator: gevurah22


                              .


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> .


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

On another forum I frequent this guy mentioned that your level was "retail-level quality" so congrats.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice to know. 

I wouldn't want it to be any less.  Tell that dude I said thanks!  


*Spoiler*: _Also..._ 





Look what the Sony Sackboys brought me today!



Made the credits, which was pretty sweet.



Also picked up an interview @ USAToday.com regarding the LBP GOTY.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenshin dont use Cyclops, he is shit


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

The friends section is freaking awesome.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

Granted I have not installed the firmware but it seems hilariously overblown to have had all this commotion purely over cosmetics like a bigger font and grey bars over the friend's list. How about improving and adding a proper interface for videos and music (particularly the latter!), since they're claiming the machine to be an all-in-one entertainment device (it only does everything, lol) .. seriously I use the console a lot for all these things since it's convenient for me, but its still lacking in some key areas and what annoys me is that they are investing more time into trivial things like dynamic themes and all the bells & whistles.. the XMB was sleek enough as it was.


----------



## Taki (Sep 10, 2009)

A party system, or some kind of cross-game chat, wouldnt hurt as well.


----------



## Id (Sep 11, 2009)

Taki said:


> A party system, or some kind of cross-game chat, wouldnt hurt as well.



That, and why cant I play my music files in game? I figured, developers would jump on that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Hentai (Sep 11, 2009)

So any news about the FW 3.01??


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2009)

Just watched some of the recent trailers.

Wet and White Knight Chronicles are definitely on my to-get list.

Heavy Rain stays solidly there as well.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 11, 2009)

Firmware updates are always hyped up. I haven't gave a shit about ONE. And that PS3 XMB looks fantastic.


----------



## Helix (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Its not offical... I have no idea how he made that, its pretty damn sweet tho.


----------



## Taki (Sep 11, 2009)

Nothing official, dont wanna get hopes up, but....possibly...

KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IN NEXT GAME INFORMER!!


----------



## Id (Sep 11, 2009)

Whats the best OS one can install on the PS3?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2009)

Taki said:


> Nothing official, dont wanna get hopes up, but....possibly...
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IN NEXT GAME INFORMER!!


Or we finally get to see fucking Warren Spectre's Disney game.  A new Warren Spectre game > yet another Kingdom Hearts game.

Though Warren's game is supposed to be a Wii game I believe.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Id said:


> Whats the best OS one can install on the PS3?



Ubuntu or Linux Yellow Dog. 

Yellow Dog is made for PS3.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Taki said:


> Nothing official, dont wanna get hopes up, but....possibly...
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IN NEXT GAME INFORMER!!



Looks more like "Epic Mickey" to me. Why would Square drop news on KH3 before TGS anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 12, 2009)

The next mag could come out next month.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

The next beta is open right?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Taki said:


> Nothing official, dont wanna get hopes up, but....possibly...
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IN NEXT GAME INFORMER!!


lol I doubt Nomura would announce KH3 in Gameinformer.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The next beta is open right?



Mag Beta? Yeah if you subscribe to qore before 17th you get in but i think it's going to be random codes like previous. There is open beta near the end of month or next month? Also hope you guys reserved uncharted 2.. the beta is this tuesday! 4 competitive maps, 85% of the boosters, 2 co-op stages, cinema mode, 4 competitive modes mm cant wait! Day 1 for me.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey gais I have a question.

Why hasn't Sony released a Sony Ericsson PSPhone or Microsoft released a Zune 360 phone?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Hey gais I have a question.
> 
> Why hasn't Sony released a Sony Ericsson PSPhone or Microsoft released a Zune 360 phone?


That's a tough market.  Sony's corporate infrastructure is probably too much of a clusterfuck to get their PSP guys to work with their good phone guys for a serious enough project like that would be.

I would like to think Microsoft has enough on their hands with Zune already seeing that it hasn't taken much market share.  Zune HD is a step forward and could essentially be a direct competitor to the iPod Touch since all it is lacking is the phone part.

Nobody here could really tell you, but thats my internet bullshit guess.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the new PS3


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> That's a tough market.  Sony's corporate infrastructure is probably too much of a clusterfuck to get their PSP guys to work with their good phone guys for a serious enough project like that would be.
> 
> I would like to think Microsoft has enough on their hands with Zune already seeing that it hasn't taken much market share.  Zune HD is a step forward and could essentially be a direct competitor to the iPod Touch since all it is lacking is the phone part.
> 
> Nobody here could really tell you, but thats my internet bullshit guess.


I just don't understand why it's so hard for these companies to make a tight ecosystem for their products. I mean, doesn't it make sense to have the Zune have some integration with XBL and WM? Or Sony's phone branch to have integration with it's gaming branch? Is Apple really the only company that can produce a successful ecosystem? I just can't believe it.



Drift Kill3r said:


> I'm thinking of getting the new PS3


GG.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 12, 2009)

^LOL


Well its Going to REquire Some Well thought out planning

and my Bday is on Tuesday 


Right now its dwon to
Iphone
PS3
new PSP my old is Effed
maybe Xbox 360 Elite


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 12, 2009)

It even looks scary. I would dread the day.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Drift Kill3r said:


> ^LOL
> 
> 
> Well its Going to REquire Some Well thought out planning
> ...


Don't waste your money on the PSP Go if you have a fucking iPhone in the pipeline. 

I'd narrow your list  down to the PS3 Slim and iPhone. What you do from there is up to you;  I know I couldn't decide between the two lol. Luckily I don't have to since I have a Touch and PS3 already. 



Kitsukaru said:


> It even looks scary. I would dread the day.


I remember I cried when the death ring showed it's face to me.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow.....

I can't wait for GOW3 and UC2.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I remember I cried when the death ring showed it's face to me.


I can imagine. All that money down the drain.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 12, 2009)

It's not as bad as a big tv fucking up on you.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well M$ needs to have enough people sue them so they can't just "keep it in court". If MS has recall all those consle... They basically lose the console war.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

^Meh it's not as bad as the initial 360 launch when the consoles were burning people's houses down.



Kaki said:


> It's not as bad as a big tv fucking up on you.


That reminds me when my old LG HDTV over heated and blew up in front of me. Got all $3000 back too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Well M$ needs to have enough people sue them so they can't just "keep it in court". If MS has recall all those consle... They basically lose the console war.



As long as they're offering a 3-year warranty for replacements that's a very tough case.

The fact that they break frequently sucks (and debatably is a very good reason to avoid their products) but in order to successfully sue you need to prove damages.

If they're replacing the failed units at their cost, there's no damage.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 12, 2009)

Killzonin' it up. Feel free to join in.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> As long as they're offering a 3-year warranty for replacements that's a very tough case.
> 
> The fact that they break frequently sucks (and debatably is a very good reason to avoid their products) but in order to successfully sue you need to prove damages.
> 
> If they're replacing the failed units at their cost, there's no damage.



What if you owned a Launch 360 tho? I mean the 3 year warranty came in at like what 2 years ago? If you had one your fucked because your not covered. (I think)? I remember saying they're gonna cover every Xbox purchased after a certain date.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Who's Launch 360 hasn't caught on fire yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What if you owned a Launch 360 tho? I mean the 3 year warranty came in at like what 2 years ago? If you had one your fucked because your not covered.



They still replaced them for free iirc. Standard warranty covers them for like a year or something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What if you owned a Launch 360 tho? I mean the 3 year warranty came in at like what 2 years ago? If you had one your fucked because your not covered.



Well, the issue is there's no claim that a 360 will last forever.

I've got a PS2 with a failing DVD drive, I can buy a new one cheaper than I can get the drive replaced and there's no warranty there.

My PS3 had a 1 year warranty that long ago expired, if it has a problem I either repair it myself, pay to have it repaired, or buy a new one.

A 3 year warranty is quite reasonable.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well since that got shot down.

What about MS having FULL knowledge of the 360 failure rate and still releasing it? They can't stay they didn't know, consoles ARE supposed to go through a lot of testing before their put on the market.

I seriously think Xbox owners have a case.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2009)

Again, as long as they're replacing them at their own cost, there's no damage and no case.

Annoying?  Sure.  Maybe even a bad business plan.

But to sue them (successfully) you have to be able to explain what your damages were.

If 360 owners really want to "hit back" they'd stop buying games for the 360 and switch over to the PS3.

(Actually, if Sony wanted to really capitalize they'd offer some sort of "send us your broken 360 and we'll send you a PS3 as a replacement" program, granted this would be at an excessive loss it would be a great PR stunt)


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

That kinda sucks......


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Again, as long as they're replacing them at their own cost, there's no damage and no case.
> 
> Annoying?  Sure.  Maybe even a bad business plan.
> 
> ...


Doesn't that sound illegal? A company telling it's customers it will replace another company's hardware if you send said hardware to them?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Doesn't that sound illegal? A company telling it's customers it will replace another company's hardware if you send said hardware to them?



Why would it be illegal?  Sony would have to foot the bill (and I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft responded by stating that warranties are non-transferable so Sony can't send in the Xboxes to them for repair).

Look at it this way, my old car was a Buick.  I traded it in at a Honda dealer for a used Toyota.  Nobody thought this was strange in the slightest.

If Sony wants to give away their PS3s for free in exchange for an Xbox 360 they can (or even if they wanted to say "trade in your 360 for $100 off a PS3" which would work far worse but cost less)


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 12, 2009)

Just noticed PS3's music player needs more features. It fast forwards really slowly and it can't go x30, x100, x120 like the PSP. Also it's had the same visuals since 2005. If it would get the same features as the PSP that'd be cool.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

I want that fan made update for the PS3 friends list someone posted a while ago.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 13, 2009)

Dammit Jim, Sony isn't a software company.


----------



## Id (Sep 14, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Why would it be illegal?  Sony would have to foot the bill (and I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft responded by stating that warranties are non-transferable so Sony can't send in the Xboxes to them for repair).
> 
> Look at it this way, my old car was a Buick.  I traded it in at a Honda dealer for a used Toyota.  Nobody thought this was strange in the slightest.
> 
> If Sony wants to give away their PS3s for free in exchange for an Xbox 360 they can (or even if they wanted to say "trade in your 360 for $100 off a PS3" which would work far worse but cost less)



Hmmmm.....the idea sounds vary attractive.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2009)

It's make believe. If it were the case, you could pick up a bricked xbox and get a cheap PS3. Flip the PS3 for money. Do it a few times and you're making money.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 14, 2009)

Remember those 3D Dot Heroes images that looked like a next gen Zelda/Dragon Quest will here's the trailer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UvYWMSRAVo&eurl=http://blog.livedoor.jp/jin115/archives/51566702.html&feature=player_embedded>[/YOUTUBE]

this


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2009)

The blur would get to me after a while. Still, hope it makes its way to Europe/the West.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 14, 2009)

Wednesday there going to release a Ninja Gaiden: Sigma 2 Demo on the Japanese PSN store.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 14, 2009)

So now that I like LBP, I have a real reason to upgrade to a PSP Go.

Anyone heard any news on the UMD transfer program that they were supposedly cooking up for the PSPGO?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2009)

None what so ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Wednesday there going to release a Ninja Gaiden: Sigma 2 Demo on the Japanese PSN store.



Oh yeah time to turn on the pstripes


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 15, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 coming to PS3 in Feb 2010 in Japan:




Pranks!


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2009)

For western release can we get Japanese voices. If I recall people hated the dub on this one or was it the game itself?


----------



## Akira (Sep 15, 2009)

It's apparently stupidly import friendly too, full english and japanese dub as well as english menus, thank god I didn't waste money on the 360 version and that terrible dub lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Why would it be illegal?  Sony would have to foot the bill (and I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft responded by stating that warranties are non-transferable so Sony can't send in the Xboxes to them for repair).
> 
> Look at it this way, my old car was a Buick.  I traded it in at a Honda dealer for a used Toyota.  Nobody thought this was strange in the slightest.
> 
> If Sony wants to give away their PS3s for free in exchange for an Xbox 360 they can (or even if they wanted to say "trade in your 360 for $100 off a PS3" which would work far worse but cost less)


Love the way you think, I'd buy a few toasted 360's for this.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh, so Nier Replicant is for PS3 too? Sweet.


----------



## Agitation (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank the lord for PS3 extra's on Star ocean D:, I have an xbox but I didn't want to buy the game after hearing voice samples of the dub.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

this thread


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

$ony's dumping money for exclusives.


----------



## Id (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok I have a question.

Can I install 2 OS, on the PS3.

I am thinking about installing both Ubuntu and Yellow Dog Linux.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2009)

As far as I know, you cannot.


----------



## Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Uncharted 2 Beta Code's...

DDL ZU


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2009)

I won't have time for all that jazz in a bit since I'll be headed to Mm and Sony Liverpool in a few weeks. :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Lets all neg Donkey Show.


----------



## Taki (Sep 15, 2009)

Would this be a fair trade:

My: Xbox 360 elite (Halo 3 and Fable 2) GOTY edtition, wireless adapter + $25

for his: 60 gb PS3 (good working condition, no scratches).

I ask this because If I were to trade it to gamestop, I would only get $195, and would have to pay about $100 for a new 80gb.

And that backwards compat. is sooo tempting.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

Taki said:


> Would this be a fair trade:
> 
> My: Xbox 360 elite (Halo 3 and Fable 2) GOTY edtition, wireless adapter + $25
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a good trade when you consider how rare and expensive 60gb's are. If you really want that BC, do it.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 15, 2009)

rare huh? Maybe I should sell mine. I don't ever use the bc.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 15, 2009)

Boy do I wish I preordered Uncharted 2 right now.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> rare huh? Maybe I should sell mine. I don't ever use the bc.



if you can get a good price for it, do it and get a slim.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 15, 2009)

*Valkyria Chronicles* 20 bucks at Walmart. If your a PS3 owner and don't have this game yet buy it now! Great game. 

Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Sep 15, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> *Valkyria Chronicles* 20 bucks at Walmart. If your a PS3 owner and don't have this game yet buy it now! Great game.
> 
> This music is probably your theme



holy shit! +1 rep


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2009)

> Sony's dumping money for exclusives.


No, they are still firm on not buying exclusives as far as I know. They have first party development and Japanese preferences for that. 

If you are referring to Star ocean, It's more likely that Micro$oft's payment only lasted for a year of exclusivity.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Kaki said:


> No, they are still firm on not buying exclusives as far as I know. They have first party development and Japanese preferences for that.
> 
> If you are referring to Star ocean, It's more likely that Micro$oft's payment only lasted for a year of exclusivity.



Nope, they're showing up with u-Haul vans filled with sacks of money and cocaine.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2009)

We know.


----------



## Taki (Sep 15, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> rare huh? Maybe I should sell mine. I don't ever use the bc.



Extremely rare. Even a gently used (not new, you cant even find them, except on Amazon, for like $900 US), on ebay, cost like $700.

If you lived in Vegas, we'd be in business.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2009)

Some say it's rare but it seems to sell for exactly $300 on ebay. That's about 200 down from when I got mine in May 07.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

I should sell mine as it's in perfect condition


----------



## Kaki (Sep 15, 2009)

You most likely will not get enough to buy another of any variety. 
You will not break even unless you throw in some good bonuses and buy the new PS3 without tax or shipping fees.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I won't have time for all that jazz in a bit since I'll be headed to Mm and Sony Liverpool in a few weeks. :3





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ^ Lets all neg Donkey Show.





Donkey Show said:


> loldamseedcross7.png


I repeat, neg this man


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2009)

These need NA release dates asap.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 16, 2009)

If I sold it, is there a good way to transfer all your data over? I know you can use an external HDD, but am not sure if certain savefiles and data will not work on another system (like on the wii how I can't bring my SSBM data to another wii).


----------



## Kaki (Sep 16, 2009)

I used an external HDD to transfer to a new HDD. That worked with the game saves I had. Give it a try. Just use the back up function and your same account name will be there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I repeat, neg this man


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2009)

MechaTC, I do recall there being some games that have save files which cannot be individually backed up onto a USB (most should actually work though). However, I think if you do a 'System Backup' like what Kaki suggested, onto an external HDD and then load that backup file off the HDD onto your new PS3 all the saves and game data will be intact.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 16, 2009)

No need to import *SO4* because it's coming to North America on *February 9th, 2010*.

this

Now we wait for Vesperia...


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2009)

BTW

''Along with the previously discussed battle system tweaks and menu changes, the official announcement says the game now features "*amazing graphics through Blu-ray Disc*," whatever that means.''

Waa da hell is that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Has everyone negged DS yes? 

Also I keep reading the title as slim cock fix


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I nominate ''amazing graphics through Blu-ray Disc" to be the new name.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 16, 2009)

Is arkhan aslyum any grood?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 16, 2009)

Just realized it must be Vegeta day.


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Is arkhan aslyum any grood?



Its very good


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2009)

Taki's sig keeps stretching my screen something bad


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> BTW
> 
> ''Along with the previously discussed battle system tweaks and menu changes, the official announcement says the game now features "*amazing graphics through Blu-ray Disc*," whatever that means.''
> 
> Waa da hell is that?



The same thing as amazing graphics through DVD or amazing graphics through 16meg cartridge.


----------



## Taki (Sep 16, 2009)

Corran said:


> Taki's sig keeps stretching my screen something bad



Sorry, fixed


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 16, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 2 Sigma Demo seems to be out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Has everyone negged DS yes?
> 
> Also I keep reading the title as slim cock fix



Homo.

Also...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJpomoKXj8k[/YOUTUBE]

I had preordred NGS2 already, but Boobaxis is by far the best addition to the game. 

This feature better be in Metroid: Other M, Team Ninja...


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 16, 2009)

Stream of someone playing the demo right now:

Link removed


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Homo.
> 
> Also...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> OMG



I like this one even more...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my LAWD do want! lol


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2009)

Bullshots or they improved the graphics?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

She reminds me so much of Shana


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 17, 2009)

From Legend Of Dragoon?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> From Legend Of Dragoon?


The one and only!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2009)

LoD ._____________.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 17, 2009)

That was awesome. Although my Shana's Dragoon stayed at lvl1.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> LoD ._____________.


Lets make a romhack and upgrade the textures 



xingzup19 said:


> That was awesome. Although my Shana's Dragoon stayed at lvl1.


It was one of the best RPG's eva


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 17, 2009)

First I've heard of boobaxis.

Is this ninja gaiden sigma 2 as ballz hard as the first ninja gaiden on xbox?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 17, 2009)

They say it's pretty tough, but this time it won't be because of the camera.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 17, 2009)

It's rated about 80.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> First I've heard of boobaxis.
> 
> Is this ninja gaiden sigma 2 as ballz hard as the first ninja gaiden on xbox?



Sigma was easier than Black, so I'm under the assumption that it will be the same for Sigma 2.

When I played the demo at E3, I was pleasantly surprised by the differences that were made from NG2.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

TBH, DoA apart, team ninja games do nothing for me, very mediocre games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2009)

That was weird. The store only updated about 2 hours ago.. do they really expect everyone to wait around until that time to pick up any new content? :/ The price reduction for SSHD expansion was there earlier for some reason.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone getting a copy of UC2, and/or have a mic?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> TBH, DoA apart, team ninja games do nothing for me, very mediocre games.



that might change with metroid though 

I tend to agree. If it were not for the busty chicks I don't think I would have even bothered with any :/

They need to make them more real looking...or at the very least strip them naked and let you use boobaxis


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 18, 2009)

Comparison shots between the PS3 and 360 version of Ninja Gaiden 2:

LJ

Click on stack to see the two side by side. Doesn't take much of a guess which one looks better.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 18, 2009)

Almost looks the same. Only difference is that the ps3 version looks brighter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> that might change with metroid though
> 
> I tend to agree. If it were not for the busty chicks I don't think I would have even bothered with any :/
> 
> They need to make them more real looking...or at the very least strip them naked and let you use boobaxis


They're making a weird Samus through, with story and cut scenes and very un-metroid like crap


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Comparison shots between the PS3 and 360 version of Ninja Gaiden 2:
> 
> this fic
> 
> Click on stack to see the two side by side. Doesn't take much of a guess which one looks better.



TBQH, it looks like all they did was up the Saturation on the PS3 version


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 18, 2009)

rare yes, but they don't sell for much. I'd wait till they stop selling ps2's. they might sell for more then on ebay.

It's too bad the ps3 version of sigma 2 doesn't have a gorefest like the 360


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 18, 2009)

Getting a new TV is such a great feeling.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 

And yeah it is. Especially when it's a Sony Bravia 40"


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

Helix said:


> What is this gorefest and why is it exclusive to the 360? Does the PS3 version have something the 360 does not?



360 version is filled to the brim with blood and flying flesh


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2009)

Helix said:


> What is this gorefest and why is it exclusive to the 360? Does the PS3 version have something the 360 does not?



Stock.

The 360 version has more blood ....the Ps3 has less blood and some purple thing.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Sure.
> 
> The 360 version has more blood ....the Ps3 has less blood and some purple thing.


It's somewhat bothering that they turned off the level of bloodletting, but honestly, the difference isn't all that great.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Messi: ''I want to finish my career at Barça''
> 
> The 360 version has more blood ....the Ps3 has less blood and some purple thing.



Hmm, at some points i like what the 360 version looked like better, and at some points i liked the PS3 version better.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

Played Everyday Shooter yesterday for the first time in a while, and I was reminded of why I liked it so much in the first place. It's simply brilliant. A must-buy!


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2009)

Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!! 

I sacrificed a litter of kittens for this to happen!


----------



## Kaki (Sep 20, 2009)

Man, that is amazing news. 
I hope it sells a lot better than 2 did.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2009)

i cant get my ps3 to play on my tv and i dont know why


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Recently changed TVs?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2009)

well i usually play it on my HD tv in my living room only because i cant get it to work in the one in my room

it plays sound but no video


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Try holding down the start button when you start it up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2009)

The TV in question btw


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

The TV doesn't matter, but when you change the way your TV is connected, as in with a scart cable or with an HDMI cable, you should hold the power button until you hear two consecutive clicks and what this does is the PS3 recognises what kind of conenction your PS3 has to the TV and thus changes the output.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's most likely the problem. Your PS3 has set HD settings as default. Start up your PS3 and hold down the start-up button for a few sec. Try it in different ways.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2009)

oh hey it worked

my heroes


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Go back and connect your ps3 to the HD tv and when there change the settings but while doing that change it from the HDMI channel to something like AV then it asks you is it the setting you want to make default, press yes and its back to SD settings again. I had that problem before

edit 

oH nvm


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Always behind me, Vault


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh shut it  I just logged in and when i was replying to that issue, it wasnt fixed


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

The answer was already given before he linked his TV. Which makes you double slow if it took you that long to type


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> 
> I sacrificed a litter of kittens for this to happen!



YES! Finally, so happy


----------



## Helix (Sep 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> 
> I sacrificed a litter of kittens for this to happen!



*HoLy ShIt!!!*


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> 
> I sacrificed a litter of kittens for this to happen!



Really now? I liked Yakuza 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2009)

Now all the people shitting bricks over that news need to actually buy the game this time.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought 1 and 2 so 3 will be bought


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

No one brought Okami, even tho that game was hands down the best game of the gen...


----------



## Inugami (Sep 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> 
> I sacrificed a litter of kittens for this to happen!



Yeah? I'm so buying the CE of that one!

wonder if its going to come with the Yakuza noodles


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2009)

^ all those weird Yakuza 3 promotions are so random.
I loved Yakuza 1&2 to death pek
I played the demo for 3 before my PS3 died and I wanted the full game so bad.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 20, 2009)

Seriously, giving the PSP it's own thread was stupid. I don't feel like going back several pages to post a un-boxing video of the Go. So here's Joystiq's unboxing vid. It comes with shit all compared to what came with my 1000 back in '05 (headphones, volume control, case, strap, and memory stick)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGe9XaqI3Pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

Go still looks like a piece of shit prototype of a sidekick.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

It came from a real leaked Sega document though. They may not be able to add all of the games but I can see them adding a significant amount.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

I admit I may be jaded in my age, but it sounds like writing to a select crowd to say "all games + imports."

I expect eventually a software emulation for the PS3, but the games likely will be about as sparse a selection as the PS1 games in the store.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

^ As I said, it was a real leaked document, and seeing as the meeting was behind doors I see no reason for Sony to be vague/candid/stretch the truth. I guess we'll see when it happens.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> I admit I may be jaded in my age, but it sounds like writing to a select crowd to say "all games + imports."
> 
> I expect eventually a software emulation for the PS3, but the games likely will be about as sparse a selection as the PS1 games in the store.


I definitely do not expect software emulation to be achieved. Technical barriers alone will prevent this, let alone the financials. I do expect ports though, and I think we'll see the most popular games rolled out ala God of War collection.

Also, Sony's keynote address at TGS is about an hour away.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

Watching the liveblog right now.


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2009)

^I'm reading it too. Nothing announced so far though. Boo.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2009)

what blog are you guys watching? i'm at 1up, it seems boring right now.

Will WW be #1 or #10


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got 4 open; Kotaku, Gamespot, TGS, and 1up.

Apparently Sony is stupid, because they haven't announced anythin new at all. It's just a bunch of stats. Talk about snoozefest.


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm reading 1up. Still nothing announced. Damn I'm bored.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2009)

The actual press conference isn't until 9:30 Pacific time (12:30 EST) i believe, that's where we should hear more news about games.

edit: that's later today, PM for PST and AM for EST


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2009)

What the hell was this then? 
And yeah I was just reading there is an SCEJ conference in a few hours. Hope that has the real news.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2009)

Last Guardian Trailer just released
here


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, then that's good. This would have been major disappointment if this was the main press conference.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2009)

The SCEJ Press Conference is starting now.

EDIT: Sony just announced a FFXIII special edition Lightning PS3 that is pink and white and comes with a 250HDD. Whoohoo, now how about PS2 games on PSN.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

FFXIII special edition Lightning PlayStation 3. It's pink and white And comes with a 250GB HDD 

lol pink and white! I suppose the 360 gonna get a Snow edition.


----------



## Corran (Sep 24, 2009)

The 360 gets nothing!  
No 360 FF13 in Japan remember 

RE5 sounds clunky with DS3 in one hand with wand in the other....


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

For what I read you only use the wand to play like R4 wii edition.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2009)

Corran said:


> The 360 gets nothing!
> No 360 FF13 in Japan remember
> ...



Companies do care about other regions .


----------



## Corran (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't remember the west getting the limited edition consoles Japan gets.

@Oxvial. They described it with controlling the character with the DS3 and using the wand for aiming and such.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

i'm following the press conference on G4

for those interested
[IMG=Left arm to the left, Hinata -/⍵\-]http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs51/f/2009/266/e/4/e4c6d176bf91fd6730c61c4792cf2dbc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2009)

Corran said:


> I don't remember the west getting the limited edition consoles Japan gets.



M$ is into pushing LE consoles though.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

I want to know how much costs the Wand.... hope isn't more than 70 bucks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2009)

Cooking Mama HD coming to a PS3 near you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> M$ is into pushing LE consoles though.


edit: i thought u said isn't, so...
except halo consoles, and the Modernwarfare console.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't forget the red ugly modafucka  RE5 edition...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

well, press conference is over.

SummaryLC manga coming to PSN, Motion controls w/games like LBP and RE5, and White Knight Chronicles Trailer, and a bunch of other PSP stuff

@Oxvial: it looks good...if you're a hooker maybe


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2009)

Sigh, what a disappointment. No PS2 emulator for PS3, no legacy support for old UMD games for the PSP Go, no PSP Go price drop, no diddly shit.

Bitching press conference Sony. Really.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you really expecting megatons at TGS ?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

isn't E3 pretty much the biggest show where they reveal things?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Natal awesome conference with awesome people talking about how awesome Natal its was awesome .


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> isn't E3 pretty much the biggest show where they reveal things?



Pretty much now in days.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 24, 2009)

*Basara 3 PS3 version vids:*

Link removed

Link removed

Looks better than expected. 


*Also good news is coming to the U.S. next year for the Wii/PS3.* 

Link removed


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

^!!! hmmm I'm gonna get it day one


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 24, 2009)

Part of the *Yakuza 4 trailer*:

here

*images:*

here



Also here's a trailer for *Quantum Theory* a game from *Tecmo*:

here


Looks like it may turn out to be a pretty decent game, a Gears of War type clone.

Edit: Fixed the links to the gameplay video of Basara 3 in my previous post.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 24, 2009)

I still think TGS has as much potential for big news as E3, but I've been disappointed by E3 lately. 

Basara looks sick! They lowered the camera so it's more in your face.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Fuck Yakuza 4 looks sick!!!! hope we get that here!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2009)

People needs to buy III en masse!


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Part of the *Yakuza 4 trailer*:
> 
> here



*@ 1:25* - He looked like he was using a friggen Death Note.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 24, 2009)

*Heavy Rain* PS3 exclusive Game:

Full Madison Paige Strip Scene *(NSFW)*
Link removed

bama


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> People needs to buy III en masse!


They better ship that to PAL territories. I'll definitely be buying that one, if it does come over that is.


----------



## Corran (Sep 24, 2009)

^Import it if it doesn't. Gotten love the region free games on PS3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2009)

I show no love to imports, because I don't enjoy spending 50% extra on games. Besides, if I would import then HK would be the cheapest place I reckon and it's already _been_ out there so there'd have been no point of all this waiting around. It's a shame, I really want that game.. might end up buying it spontaneously. :/


----------



## Corran (Sep 24, 2009)

^Where do you live? It's cheaper for me to import the US version than to buy it locally. And I never have any interest in buying Japanese games where I can't read the text


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2009)

UK. Import prices from US are over ?40 while HK is closer to ?40, and that is the RRP in the UK to be fair. But I only buy on deals, i.e. sub ?30 which is impossible unless the game is stocked in Europe. 

I wouldn't buy a game with Japanese menus and stuff either, but it depends on the game. For e.g. Demon's Souls in HK is mainly English (don't know about JP version) while Yakuza 3 is all Japanese.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> People needs to buy III en masse!



I'm gonna preorder that bastard and advertise the game on forums


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> *Heavy Rain* PS3 exclusive Game:
> 
> Full Madison Paige Strip Scene *(NSFW)*
> Mathmatically Sound
> ...



Titties in my Triple?  *want*

Does the motion control wand work with this game?


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2009)

That scene pretty much prevents it being released in Australia 
And why did she need to get dressed again?


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a offscreen trailer for RE5 Alternative for the PS3 wand:

MadaIta FC

MadaIta FC

Little Big Planet with Motion controller:

MadaIta FC


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 25, 2009)

*White Knight Chronicles 2 Trailer*

"If we hadn't kept our secret, we would have never won" 

Looks good but it's all CG though.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

wand better not going to end with that design ... looks horrible .


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2009)

fucking pspgo

fuck sony. fuck them in the ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2009)

What's wrong?


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Part of the *Yakuza 4 trailer*:
> 
> Chapter 184
> 
> ...


Wow Yakuza 4 looks amazing, I can't wait for Quantum Theory either. Its got a demo at the TGS.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2009)

Heavy Rain and WKC are what I've been waiting for. Here's hoping for a good turnout.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> What's wrong?



no umd trade in program 

meaning I have to keep a regular psp to play my umd games.

having a pspgo just to have one doesn't seem like a good enough reason to get it.  I'd only be playing like two games on it


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 26, 2009)

I might get a Go because my 1000 broke and I only had two UMDs anyway (Outrun 2006 & Prince of Persia).


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2009)

My collection consists of many meh games...and some good ones. Kinda hard to justify a purchase :[

But if you plan on playing PSP games..then I would definitely get a go if I were you. Only two games that you could probably get a decent amount for on ebay. maybe.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2009)

That's pretty much turning people off who invested in the previous PSP, despite the lack of a significant amount of high quality games.

Is the go that much of a step up from the previous models, save the new appearance and doing away with UMD?


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmmm I might get a Go, I don't like the size of it tho. It's a little small for me.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2009)

Proxy said:


> That's pretty much turning people off who invested in the previous PSP, despite the lack of a significant amount of high quality games.
> 
> Is the go that much of a step up from the previous models, save the new appearance and doing away with UMD?



nope. they play the same games. 

I just like smaller and sexier electronics.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 26, 2009)

It has Bluetooth, 16GB internal memory, and a micro card slot that can go up to 32gb currently. It's brighter too.


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> It has Bluetooth, 16GB internal memory, and a micro card slot that can go up to 32gb currently. It's brighter too.



...

fuck. this only months after i buy my PSP 

my timing is just horrible in general. got a PS3 not too long ago and low and behold the cheaper PS3 slim shortly follows.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2009)

The question remains, will, who I have never owned a PSP prior to the upcoming GO, be able to play games such as Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> The question remains, will, who I have never owned a PSP prior to the upcoming GO, be able to play games such as Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops?



At the moment: you'd be fucked from playing it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> no umd trade in program
> 
> meaning I have to keep a regular psp to play my umd games.
> 
> having a pspgo just to have one doesn't seem like a good enough reason to get it.  I'd only be playing like two games on it



Who uses UMDs these days? :ho


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be if I had known :[


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 27, 2009)

They said they'd have like 400 PSP games by the time the Go launches on the PSP's PSN store. I'm pretty sure there isn't even 150.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

Who buys psp games anyway?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

I just bought persona


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely getting a Go next month. The form factor is much better for me and I hate UMDs and physical media all together, so getting a Go is no problem for me.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 27, 2009)

I got a PS3 Slim for my 21st birthday. Got Batman Arkham Asylum with it, and LBP from my sister. Loving both to bits. <3 My sister says she couldn't have made a better choice with LBP, she said so after just a few hours of play time. xD 

Not to mention, The Godfather trilogy box (with extras) on Blu-ray. :3 

Two games planned for October (Uncharted 2 &new Ratchet & Clank), and another two for November (Assassin's Creed & Modern Warfare; albeit I will buy the latter for my 360). Fucking good year!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

uncharted and ratchet and clank = Autobuy. Loved both TOD and Uncharted 1.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I got a PS3 Slim for my 21st birthday. Got Batman Arkham Asylum with it, and LBP from my sister. Loving both to bits. <3 My sister says she couldn't have made a better choice with LBP, she said so after just a few hours of play time. xD
> 
> Not to mention, The Godfather trilogy box (with extras) on Blu-ray. :3
> 
> Two games planned for October (Uncharted 2 &new Ratchet & Clank), and another two for November (Assassin's Creed & Modern Warfare; albeit I will buy the latter for my 360). Fucking good year!


Your sister's age. Now.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2009)

LBP is fun for everyone man.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, I never said different.

I'm still interested


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

*PS3 3.0 / 3.01 firmware update making Blu-ray drive unusable?*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

*250GB PS3 shows up for pre-order on Amazon.co.uk, ships on October 1*


----------



## Barry. (Sep 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *PS3 3.0 / 3.01 firmware update making Blu-ray drive unusable?*



....What the hell?

Can't even play blu-ray games???? I guess I won't be going online anytime soon.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm on the 3.01, no problems whatsoever. It's either the old 60GB PS3's or Sony newly released Slim's. Mine is a 80GB UK, no problems encountered ever.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 28, 2009)

Got myself a nice 42 inch HD Ready LG TV today.

Finally, I got a chance to play MGS 4 on PS3 (It belongs to my flatmate) and it's such a awesome game to play on a big damn plasma tv. 

Just think about playing God Of War 3 on it just makes me come.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg...now I will not update...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2009)

I've updated both my triples.  They play BD's and games just fine.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 28, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Got myself a nice 42 inch HD Ready LG TV today.
> 
> Finally, I got a chance to play MGS 4 on PS3 (It belongs to my flatmate) and it's such a awesome game to play on a big damn plasma tv.
> 
> Just think about playing God Of War 3 on it just makes me come.



MGS4 was meant to be played on such a screen. I completed it on my parents 50' HD, and I can't bring myself to play it on my crappy little 20-odd inch SD TV anymore, it's just not the same...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Your sister's age. Now.



18. 

Legal, but soooo taken.


----------



## Id (Sep 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I've updated both my triples.  They play BD's and games just fine.



Same here on both my triples.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2009)

When did you get modded?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 28, 2009)

want to make sure if this is legit or not I got a message from IP_Service_US subject sony_Community and the message states

Dear Team ATG,

Due to a new update being released on Dec. 24 2009, we need you to confirm date of birth, email and password. This update will contain many features such as Lunix 4.0, ps2 games in psn store and also it is going to have many new features that are going to be added to online play, you have 48 hours to reply back with above information to receive new update.
Thank You, Playstation.


I copied down the message exactly how they spelled everything.
sounds fake what do you think? seems to me like it's a scam.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 28, 2009)

lol fake

Any legitimate company will never ask for such information via email.  Also, the "you must reply in x hours" is a common scam tactic.  What, Sony's just not going to give you the latest PS3 firmware update? lol yeah right.


----------



## Memos (Sep 28, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> want to make sure if this is legit or not I got a message from IP_Service_US subject sony_Community and the message states
> 
> Dear Team ATG,
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Go for it.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 28, 2009)

wow a mod saying to go for such a fake scam? look even linux is spelled wrong


----------



## Memos (Sep 28, 2009)

The moment someone asks for your password, you know something is wrong,


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 28, 2009)

PSP Go reviews are coming through the gates. Looks like it's a good purchase if you don't already own a PSP. Not so much a good upgrade though. The 250 price tag is also, of course, complete bullshit. They could have at least upped the processor and RAM.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, a legit email would have asked for your credit card information!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 28, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> want to make sure if this is legit or not I got a message from IP_Service_US subject sony_Community and the message states
> 
> Dear Team ATG,
> 
> ...



With an offer like that, how can you pass that up?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 for the offer looking totally legit by Nigerian standards.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated, no problems here


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is he anything like Jack Frost?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2009)

Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.

o


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> want to make sure if this is legit or not I got a message from IP_Service_US subject sony_Community and the message states
> 
> Dear Team ATG,
> 
> ...


 
.                         Delete that shit.


----------



## Id (Sep 29, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.



What the fuck is this? Paper weight?


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.
> 
> heart



 Wow, I do NOT want that.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2009)

Hella small shit right?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.
> 
> HERE




Shit looks like its gun turn on me and enslave the human race....


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2009)

I want VR for next-gen consoles.


----------



## Helix (Sep 30, 2009)

If I didn't blew off $150 on the Tekken 6 package I would have gotten Uncharted 2 as well. But damn, I really wanted that arcade stick and art book. 

Though, I did decide to get NGS2 too, which should be here by next week.



Kameil said:


> Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.
> 
> I created a thread here too.



That just looks horrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

So i hear sigma 2 kinda sucks  True?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Do look at this PS4 concept pretty coo.
> 
> Link removed



Nooo, the fingerprints on that thing would show up too good especially when im stealing it from the store and make it look dirty all the time and you have to touch it because it says its meant for touch screen, its just


----------



## Barry. (Sep 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So i hear sigma 2 kinda sucks  True?



Oh god, please don't say that


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So i hear sigma 2 kinda sucks  True?



well press avg  8.5.. and the demo was good.

someone already played the full game? worth spends those 60 bucks on it?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't tried the demo but i hear it's even uglier then 360 version *How the fuck? Sigma 1 looked better then NG2 * And co-op is meh. Makes me just wanna skip it for now.


----------



## Id (Sep 30, 2009)

Ninja Giaden Sigma 2 Review
Toph is faster than you!


Only complains I have read across reviews, is the lack of blood. And its easier then the rest of the series (which could be a good/bad thing depending on taste).

Still not dropping $60 on it. I will wait a year or so for $30.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Haven't tried the demo but i hear it's even uglier then 360 version *How the fuck? Sigma 1 looked better then NG2 * And co-op is meh. Makes me just wanna skip it for now.



Uglier? I heard the exact opposite. That Sigma 2 improves on the graphics of NG2. And now that I've played some of it I agree with those sentiments 

Honestly, I would try the demo first if you're still unsure. It is definitely easier than NG2 but I would hardly call it a cakewalk unless your a hardcore player.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

those comments about uglier must be only  about the lack of blood .

the game looks great.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> those comments about uglier must be only  about the lack of blood .
> 
> the game looks great.



That must be the case because otherwise...

Sigma 2 on left, NG2 on right


the lighting is the biggest change graphics-wise


----------



## Id (Sep 30, 2009)

The difficulty went from. Crushing your balls experience. To simply tossing the controller and swearing at the TV screen.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2009)

*Chilean PS3 ads show gamer giving blood transfusion to a Nazi*



I lol'd


----------



## Id (Sep 30, 2009)

WTF is wrong with Sony?



Seriously though Uncharted 2, is first day buy


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah that Uncharted demo sold it for me....oh and nice ad, lol.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

Id said:


> WTF is wrong with Sony?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Uncharted 2, is first day buy



dunno but if I was the black fella I would love to be dominated by that  girl.


----------



## Memos (Sep 30, 2009)

Id said:


> WTF is wrong with Sony?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Uncharted 2, is first day buy



HAHAHAHA!!!

That's brilliant  I'm surprised they don't have her wearing a hood and holding a burning cross.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 30, 2009)

> So i hear sigma 2 kinda sucks  True?


 Course it does, it only for ps and cant afftor one o those and neither can my bros. 

Wuts this uncharted game?


----------



## Hentai (Oct 1, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *Chilean PS3 ads show gamer giving blood transfusion to a Nazi*
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd


I dont see a nazi symbol anywhere.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 1, 2009)

Memos said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> That's brilliant  I'm surprised they don't have her wearing a hood and holding a burning cross.



Said ad can be found in Amsterdam. The Netherlands are very tolerant. 

If Sony had placed the same ad elsewhere in the world ... 

The innuendo for racism is there, but I wish to only see a hot blonde dominatrix. I'd love to be her slave.  

Anyway, I already have a white PSP. Yay for import.

Sony has had many similar controversial ad campaigns. Recent ones include that creepy US baby ad for the Playstation 3, and the European Jesus advertisement ("10 Years of Passion")


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> I dont see a nazi symbol anywhere.




Not to mention Rommel on the left, his beret, the Nazi-German red cross and the pictures on the wall (on the right) with more highly decorated Nazi marshals and German aircraft carriers/jets (i think one of the pictures depicts a Heinkel 111 model).


----------



## Memos (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Said ad can be found in Amsterdam. The Netherlands are very tolerant.
> 
> If Sony had placed the same ad elsewhere in the world ...
> 
> ...



I don't think i've seen either of them. They sound pretty interesting.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 1, 2009)

Fuck                -


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2009)

Those nurses look like they are from the Rocky Horror Picture Show. I'm expecting one to suddenly burst out in to "But I'm just a sweet transvestite!"


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 1, 2009)

Memos said:


> I don't think i've seen either of them. They sound pretty interesting.



You might have seen them already by now, but here they are anyway (for those who haven't):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJaGScKpZuU[/YOUTUBE]

And the 10 Years of Passion ad:


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 1, 2009)

Has the firmware fuck-up been fixed yet?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> dunno but if I was the *black fella* I would love to be dominated by that  girl.



That's a woman  
*Spoiler*: __ 



It is though




People found those ads offensive when it really wasn't, seeing as how there were similar ads with the black woman in the dominant position.

That first PS3 ad with the crying doll was unusual, to say the least.

The Joan of Arc ad was funny though.


----------



## Memos (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You might have seen them already by now, but here they are anyway (for those who haven't):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJaGScKpZuU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And the 10 Years of Passion ad:



....what teh fuck? 

Weird. Very weird.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2009)

I love how Sony's ads get people talking


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 1, 2009)

lol sony marketing


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I love how Sony's ads get people talking




Yeah people love to get trolled.

edit..

Boring... in the ends those ads aren't of Sony.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2009)

Gotta love the little Psychonauts reference in the opening cutscene.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 3, 2009)

Is Sigma 2 any good? I use to play the shit out of NG Black on my Xbox, but I've heard it's not as good, but I'm bored and I want to rent something.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2009)

From when comes all those rumors of NGS2 being a bad game? almost all reviews are giving solids 8.+.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> From when comes all those rumors of NGS2 being a bad game? almost all reviews are giving solids 8.+.



Because Ninja Gaiden(and Black) was a master piece, anything less is disappointing.


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, NGS2 is pretty fun. I enjoy playing with the females rather than Ryu.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Got demon soul US version today, loved the Asian version.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got demon soul US version today, loved the Asian version.



Is the online worth getting the US version for? Really interested in this game, but I'll have to import it either way.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 4, 2009)

Why's the PS3 so anti-split screen co-op 

I was really looking forward to Uncharted 2 being co-op.
A graphics reduction in ONE mode wouldn't really bother me too much


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 4, 2009)

Why when I imagine Sony's advertising manager I see some bald ink scarred dyke who thinks paintings of shredded penis's are art.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Why's the PS3 so anti-split screen co-op
> 
> I was really looking forward to Uncharted 2 being co-op.
> A graphics reduction in ONE mode wouldn't really bother me too much



Which mode?


----------



## Akira (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay so I just repaired my YLOD'd 60gb PS3 and I can't get the disc out. Worse, the PS3 doesn't seem to recognise the disc whilst trying REALLY hard to play it.

Any ideas what could be wrong? It's a PAL console (if it matters) and thanks in advance.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

I had the same problem, it's a blu ray disc read error. I don't know of anyway to fix that, but I think there's a video on YT on how to get the disc out. I'll look for it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 5, 2009)

i finally found time to play wolverine game, IT IS AWESOME. i totally enjoyed it, cant finish final battle though. it gets annoying when jackass start lasering footstand area. i just gave up.

and surprisingly i gave another chance to heavenly sword. i got it a year ago and got stuck at first fox fight. tried few more times and still couldnt get through him. i gave it one last try this time and i kicked hiss blade ass off. one word - awesome. totally love it now. finished game in few days, easily finished bohan fights with 3 glyphs in every round. i got 113/129 on my first run. tried few missions on hell mode, didnt find it that hard.

now looking for new game, a good one. recommendations please. i have infamous in my mind - is it as good as it is said?


----------



## Corran (Oct 5, 2009)

^inFamous is great  Only game I've got a platinum trophy for


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Is the online worth getting the US version for? Really interested in this game, but I'll have to import it either way.



US servers up tomorrow but the game itself is amazing.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 5, 2009)

But why is Demon's Souls amazing? I wanna hear some constructive criticism.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as I can tell: high difficulty, good immersion, variety, lots of customization.

Also, the dev is From Software, which made the AC series and Otogi. /fan


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

HAY! PS3 FANBOYS! Imma chick and I _LOOOVE_ gaming! Hit me up for a good time boys!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> HAY! PS3 FANBOYS! *Imma chick *and I _LOOOVE_ gaming! Hit me up for a good time boys!



LOL very convincing line .


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> HAY! PS3 FANBOYS! Imma chick and I _LOOOVE_ gaming! Hit me up for a good time boys!


 
you must be bored:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

No but for serious guys....


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a chick for reals


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I bet my diick is bigger than everyone here so..


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm almost certainly convinced now.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

ok, seriously, The Boss is a girl.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol. Are you fucking serious? Damn she seems like the chick from _Burn Notice_.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, i'm serious. Anyway, enough about her.

Teh Ps3 iz so awsum!!


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

I noticed that I have the dumbest teammates ever!   Then again they're mostly noobs, but even then........


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

Memos said:


> ok, seriously, The Boss is a girl.



holy shit! so shes the wet dream of bunch of geekslike meee.. a girl that play games   ...gonna befriend her rite now!!  .


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I noticed that I have the dumbest teammates ever!   Then again they're mostly noobs, but even then........



Are you referring to Uncharted 2?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Memos said:


> Are you referring to Uncharted 2?



Mostly, but I just popped in KZ2, and played BF:BC! 



> holy shit! so shes the wet dream of bunch of geekslike meee.. a girl that play games ...gonna befriend her rite now!!



GL dude.......


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh YOU BOYS ARE SILLY!!!


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

I should play more Killzone 2  I played some online but never got into it. Some of the maps were so damn empty.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Memos said:


> I should play more Killzone 2  I played some online but never got into it. Some of the maps were so damn empty.





What level were you? It's really hard to find games when your a noob. Once you get to a certain level it's really easy to find maps. KZ2 was decent, the online is the really outstanding part of the package for me.




> Oh YOU BOYS ARE SILLY!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2009)

*My Demon's Souls Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xj_wLIkGJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Demon's Souls Review - *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xj_wLIkGJ0[/YOUTUBE]



I thought it was 4 player Co op?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2009)

3 Player co-op and a 4th could invade your game.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> Okay so I just repaired my YLOD'd 60gb PS3 and I can't get the disc out. Worse, the PS3 doesn't seem to recognise the disc whilst trying REALLY hard to play it.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong? It's a PAL console (if it matters) and thanks in advance.



blue discr error, i suggest u buy 4o gb and update ur hard drive

thats what am gna do hopefully to a 300 gb


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2009)

Memos said:


> I should play more Killzone 2  I played some online but never got into it. Some of the maps were so damn empty.


 
didnt like it, not gonna buy anymore series of it. meaningless shooting. COD is da best.

i desperately need to upgrade my HDD as well, 40gb is full, every time i play new game i have to delete some of the old memories. sucks.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 7, 2009)

320gb HDD on newegg for $60


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> 320gb HDD on newegg for $60




i only got 300gb


----------



## Id (Oct 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> HAY! PS3 FANBOYS! Imma chick and I _LOOOVE_ gaming! Hit me up for a good time boys!


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2009)

Id, you're a mod now? When did this happen?!? 

Why does it seem like everyone I know is becoming mod but me? I'd make a fine mod.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Id, you're a mod now? When did this happen?!?
> 
> Why does it seem like everyone I know is becoming mod but me? I'd make a fine mod.



The green came with the sparkles.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2009)

Memos said:


> The green came with the sparkles.



 

You know what? I bet you're lying. I don't think the green came with the sparkles at all. The green came with the responsibility and you know it. Mods should never lie.

*Random Note:* Katamari Forever has one of the best game soundtacks I have ever heard. Its good... not "good for a video game" good but "would pay money cash dollars to bang these tracks on my iPod" good. 

I've never placed a Katamari game before KF so I didn't pay attention to all the talk about the addictive music in the series. Now I doubt no more.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 8, 2009)

What do you mean? Do you mean like play the games on your PC? It's only on PS3, you can't play games on the PC.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 8, 2009)

Huh? I heard the demo at TGS was really good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Huh? I heard the demo at TGS was really good.



The 360 demo .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Everyone here better have gotten demon's souls...or you upset your Sony GOD!


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Not really into RPGs I might pick it up when I can find it for a really good price.


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Everyone here better have gotten demon's souls...or you upset your Sony GOD!



I picked NGS2 over Demon's Souls... so... I don't have more money to dish out for it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Everyone here better have gotten demon's souls...or you upset your Sony GOD!



Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clack Future must come first! And then there's Borderlands, God of War collection...

Man, I love the October/November rush.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2009)

I only recently found out about the GoW collection.

I've already got em both for PS2, but I can't resist.

Except I have zero(0) funds


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm only gonna buy the God of War collection because of the GOW 3 demo. 

The new versions of GOW 1 and 2 adapted to PS3,can only be played on PS3 (duh) which means that my save files will be useless. And there's no fucking way i'm gonna do everything all over again. 

The very hard mode of each game were a pain in the ass to beat,and so was challenge of the gods/titans in order to unlock the best bonus costumes.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clack Future must come first! And then there's Borderlands, God of War collection...
> 
> Man, I love the October/November rush.



Buying all those too, simply because they will all be amazing *Except MW2* but I'm telling you all Demon's Souls is just as good as any of these.


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Holy crap @ WKC2_ 










Rest of the Pics

We haven't even got the first game yet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> go in with low expectations. Sega's provided a sub-par port of the game for the PS3.



If the performance overall turns out to be poor and significantly worse than the 360's version, I'm stubbornly not going to buy it on principle even if it ends up in the bargain bin. What a fucking piss-take. I'd been waiting for this game for a while.



> Buying all those too, simply because they will all be amazing *Except MW2* but I'm telling you all Demon's Souls is just as good as any of these.


The problem is Demon's Souls has not got an EU release.. which greatly annoys me.


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2009)

Comparison Pics of Bayonetta

God it looks like trash on PS3, definetly getting this on Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> If the performance overall turns out to be poor and significantly worse than the 360's version, I'm stubbornly not going to buy it on principle even if it ends up in the bargain bin. What a fucking piss-take. I'd been waiting for this game for a while.
> 
> 
> The problem is Demon's Souls has not got an EU release.. which greatly annoys me.



Imports NOW!


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be importing Demon's Souls. I can't wait for what could be months before it comes to the UK.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2009)

I do recall something about streaming ps3 games to your pc a while ago. 
You still use the PS3 to play them though. 

Oh, Bayonetta looks like shite on PS3 fo sho. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







:amazed


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2009)

i've been playing the demo and the game looks nice for me


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Comparison Pics of Bayonetta
> 
> God it looks like trash on PS3, definetly getting this on Xbox.



To be honest, both versions look like crap.

Also, for Demon's Souls, I heard it was frustrating and monotonous.


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaki said:


> I do recall something about streaming ps3 games to your pc a while ago.
> You still use the PS3 to play them though.


You must be referring to the tech where you can stream games from cloud-based servers.


> Oh, Bayonetta looks like shite on PS3 fo sho.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 wtf? what did you do to that pic?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Blame Sega, they did the port.


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Blame Sega, they did the port.


It isn't as bad in this link:


Akira said:


> Comparison Pics of Bayonetta
> 
> God it looks like trash on PS3, definetly getting this on Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Helix said:


> To be honest, both versions look like crap.
> 
> Also, for Demon's Souls, I heard it was frustrating and monotonous.



It's challenging and doesn't hold your hand.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't care about Bayonneta ... I wish that time-money with the port was used to have the Yakuza3 and Kenzan US versions already.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaki said:


> I do recall something about streaming ps3 games to your pc a while ago.
> You still use the PS3 to play them though.
> 
> Oh, Bayonetta looks like shite on PS3 fo sho.
> ...


That's such bs. That screen is probably from a 80s tube tv. It looks so nice on my hdtv.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Naw bro, it's trash, definitely trash.


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Naw bro, it's trash, definitely trash.



Your one:
From the site Akira linked to:
Yeah, totally the same image quality.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 9, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm only gonna buy the God of War collection because of the GOW 3 demo.
> 
> The new versions of GOW 1 and 2 adapted to PS3,can only be played on PS3 (duh) which means that my save files will be useless. And there's no fucking way i'm gonna do everything all over again.
> 
> The very hard mode of each game were a pain in the ass to beat,and so was challenge of the gods/titans in order to unlock the best bonus costumes.



So the demo won't be released separately online?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the Bayonetta demo, I still haven't beaten the boss chick, but I'll definitely rent this game, or buy it if I can get it for $50 or something. I like the dance-like music in this game more than the heavy metal in DMC that's for sure.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> i've been playing the demo and the game looks nice for me



I'm a total noob in the gaming area,so just a question... demo games contains the whole game with just one thing or two missing because it's not the final version,or there's a *big* difference between a demo and the final version of the game?



Koppachino said:


> So the demo won't be released separately online?



All i've read about it is that you get it by buying God of War collection.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm a total noob in the gaming area,so just a question... demo games contains the whole game with just one thing or two missing because it's not the final version,or there's a *big* difference between a demo and the final version of the game?
> .



Depends on when the demo comes out. If it's close to release date then it will be a chunk of the finished game, if it's something really far off anything could happen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Depends on when the demo comes out. If it's close to release date then it will be a chunk of the finished game, if it's something really far off anything could happen.



I understand...

Oh well. GOW 3's demo came out in june,and the finished game'll be released on march of 2010. 10 months... damn. But i think i still want it anyway.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 9, 2009)

Demos usually only last for about 10 minutes of game play. They would never launch a demo that had a good chunk of the final product.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2009)

> Depends on when the demo comes out. If it's close to release date then it will be a chunk of the finished game, if it's something really far off anything could happen.



Demos are very small. They never have a chunk of the finished game. They may have most of the features and graphics of the final game. It is usually a level or part of one. Maybe two levels. 
You may have items that reflect that point in the game (it is often not the first level).

Edit: Just kidding. Mystick is always right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

Do not want.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Just picked up uncharted 2


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

I know I know. First 3 levels down. All I can say is...FUCKING AMAZING...Finally a PS3 Exclusive this year I can say I love...besides souls


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got the preorder, but I have to wait until the day after.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn that sucks  Well the good news it's defiantly an amazing game from the start, shit got me bumped with the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I got the preorder, but I have to wait until the day after.


Yeah, same.

@crazymtf, did you just go in a store and pick it up?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you find that sneaking part in the beginning hard?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

A bit, because kept fucking up on one part.

@Boss - Yep


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you guys gonna talk about it without spoiler tags?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nah that's all I really know.... I know the basic story that's about all I know.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Akira said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Holy crap @ WKC2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Level 5/Sony really dropped the ball with taking so long to port WKC. By the time the US sees it FFXIII will be right around the corner. Then no one will ever know it existed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2009)

^I will, simply because the online sounds awesome. Then again monster hunter will be out...oh you might be right


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^I will, simply because the online sounds awesome. Then again monster hunter will be out...oh you might be right



Exactly. 

And I don't mean just in regards to FFXIII/Monster Hunter being better games then WKC (though that is definitely a possibility). I mean like in terms of publicity. Pushing WKC to early 10', which is FFXIII's turf, is guaranteeing that the average American gamer will never hear of this White Knight or his Chronicle. They had a perfect opportunity to introduce this game proper in the next-gen RPG drought that was 2008-09 and they missed it. Dumb move.

They better be adding bags of extra content with that US release.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2009)

Omg...Listen all of you in this fucking thread better pick up uncharted. Nah fucking the amazing statement on uncharted 2. No it IS the BEST ACTION game I've played. Fuck Killzone, fuck little big planet, shit fuck uncharted 1, this game defines what a action game is. I can't wait to play this game every time I put it down. If I didn't have work today I'd sit here and play it all day. Yes My nerdism hasn't been this high in a LONG time. 

Uncharted simply put is one of the best made games ever IMO. It's voice acting is unmatched, it truly is. Makes MGS seem like a joke. It's set pieces are amazing, building collapsing, cars chasing you in a allyway, tanks smashing through buildings, temples falling on you, I mean goddamn man how can a game be so epic and I'm only 44% of the way through? The gameplay is tight, feels great, and is alot of fun. 

Well Just wait on my video review to get the rest but uncharted 2 to me is the clear winner of this year. Unless Assassin creed 2 or dragon age can match up with this experience uncharted 2 is my first 10/10 this year.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2009)

I still cant get myself to give a rats arse about Uncharted.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2009)

Missing out on the best action game this gen, telling ya it's amazing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?


----------



## Taki (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?



Not small, but not as much as the Box.


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2009)

Number of games in general or number of exclusives?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?


No truer than it would be for either of the other consoles.

No.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2009)

Trindon Holliday, LSU football

If you believe ratings at all...Uncharted 2 is by far the Game of the Year and best yet. It is only topped by GTA IV. 



> So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?


 I believe they say: PS3 HAS NO GAMES!  So that statement is slightly off.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

Helix said:


> Number of games in general or number of exclusives?



In general. =\


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2009)

^
PS3:

There are currently 557 (exclusive: 159; non exclusive: 395; console exclusive: 9; trophy support: 224; no trophy support: 231; eventual trophy support: 2) games.

Source: 

Compared to 360:

There are currently 720 (exclusive: 117; multiplatform: 528; console exclusive: 74)

Source:


----------



## Barry. (Oct 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Omg...Listen all of you in this fucking thread better pick up uncharted. Nah fucking the amazing statement on uncharted 2. No it IS the BEST ACTION game I've played. Fuck Killzone, fuck little big planet, shit fuck uncharted 1, this game defines what a action game is. I can't wait to play this game every time I put it down. If I didn't have work today I'd sit here and play it all day. Yes My nerdism hasn't been this high in a LONG time.
> 
> Uncharted simply put is one of the best made games ever IMO. It's voice acting is unmatched, it truly is. Makes MGS seem like a joke. It's set pieces are amazing, building collapsing, cars chasing you in a allyway, tanks smashing through buildings, temples falling on you, I mean goddamn man how can a game be so epic and I'm only 44% of the way through? The gameplay is tight, feels great, and is alot of fun.
> 
> Well Just wait on my video review to get the rest but uncharted 2 to me is the clear winner of this year. Unless Assassin creed 2 or dragon age can match up with this experience uncharted 2 is my first 10/10 this year.



Alright that does it. It's time for me to finish Uncharted 1.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2009)

> console exclusive: 9


Something does not add up here.


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Something does not add up here.



Yeah, I'm not sure of the difference between _exclusive_ and _console-exclusive_. But I'm pretty sure they are the same thing. For example, if you scroll down to Gran Turismo 5, it'll say exclusive (not console-exclusive).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2009)

Kaki said:


> stock 2
> 
> If you believe ratings at all...Uncharted 2 is by far the Game of the Year and best yet. It is only topped by GTA IV.
> 
> I believe they say: PS3 HAS NO GAMES!  So that statement is slightly off.



GTA was good but in no way a perfect game. 80% at best.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?


If you dont find any good game in the 550 available, then you should consider to stop playing


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So guys,i've herd the number of games for PS3 is small. Is that true?


It's not true. I'm pretty sure the PS3 has _no_ gaemz.



Kaki said:


> this
> 
> If you believe ratings at all...Uncharted 2 is by far the Game of the Year and best yet. It is only topped by GTA IV.


Heh, just wait until Edge give it a 7 and fuck that right up.



Kaki said:


> Something does not add up here.


'Console exclusive' means it's a game that is playable on exclusively on the PS3 among the consoles, but also appears on another platform like the PC for example. You don't get many of those games, they're probably just MMO's.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2009)

Why should it? GOWIII isn't coming out for the PC, as far as I know.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing published by SCE has ever appeared on the PC as far as I know.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 10, 2009)

Man I just played the Bayonetta demo, WOW! I can honestly say I like the combat better than DMC. It's not that surprising since they have the original creator of DMC working on the project. Bayonetta's British accent was really strange, I don't think it fits her well.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a cool demo. I had to be cheap to kill the final boss chick, I kept hitting L2 and circle to keep dodging her attacks and using the firework bullets on her heels. It definitely a cool game, hopefully DMC5 is more like this than the previous ones.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 10, 2009)

I do feel that PS3 does have more quality titles. 


Uncharted 2 is already on pre-order, Amazon is telling me 19th delivery date when release date is 16th.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

I should start posting in here again


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, you should.

I will have to check out Bayonetta from what everyone is saying


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm guessing the demo is in the JPN store?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> Yeah, you should.
> 
> I will have to check out Bayonetta from what everyone is saying



You missed me ? 



And yeah, the demo was shitawesome...  I've been playing it like all day


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> I'm guessing the demo is in the JPN store?



Yep. 

Any talk of a US release date for it?


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

Freija said:


> You missed me ?
> 
> And yeah, the demo was shitawesome...  I've been playing it like all day


How gay.....

I've been busy with the _Uncharted 2_ demo to try out anything else.

---

I read January as a release date in the US.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> How gay.....
> 
> I've been busy with the _Uncharted 2_ demo to try out anything else.
> 
> ...



You are gay 


I played it twice, gave up and deleted it, I've never liked online shit for TPS.


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

You didn't like the co-op?

I don't play the deathmatch all that much, but the co-op is tits.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> I read January as a release date in the US.



I mean the US release for the demo, not the actual game BTW. 

Going through the trouble of looking up a Japanese address to make an account seems like... work.


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I mean the US release for the demo, not the actual game BTW.
> 
> Going through the trouble of looking up a Japanese address to make an account seems like... work.



I haven't heard of a release date for that, but here's the easiest way I know of making a japanese account: 

The address is pretty easy to fake. At least it was for me.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> You didn't like the co-op?
> 
> I don't play the deathmatch all that much, but the co-op is tits.



Never tried the co-op, didn't have anyone to play with.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Freija said:


> Never tried the co-op, didn't have anyone to play with.



Could've just played with random dudes via matchmaking. 

Don't cheat yourself out of an awesome gaming experience because of that. Uncharted 2 is beast.

*Memos:* Thanx directed your way.


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

Freija said:


> Never tried the co-op, didn't have anyone to play with.


You could have tried it with some random people or come on here to see who plays. Either way, try it at least once.

Much better than RE5 co-op, imo.


Cyckness said:


> Could've just played with random dudes via matchmaking.
> 
> Don't cheat yourself out of an awesome gaming experience because of that. Uncharted 2 is beast.
> 
> *Memos:* Thanx directed your way.


No problem.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> You didn't like the co-op?
> 
> I don't play the deathmatch all that much, but the co-op is tits.



You're face is tits.

And RE-5 coop sucks tits. I mean balls.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Man I just played the Bayonetta demo, WOW! I can honestly say I like the combat better than DMC.






> *Dante10*


... 

this annoys me to no end.. so I might have to end up getting this horrible piss-poor shower of shite port after all..


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> You're face is tits.
> 
> And RE-5 coop sucks tits. I mean balls.



....I have no idea what to make of this post.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> You could have tried it with some random people or come on here to see who plays. Either way, try it at least once.
> 
> Much better than RE5 co-op, imo.
> 
> No problem.



hmmmmmmm interesting


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

Just bout done with Uncharted 2 now. It's safe to say besides one level this game was an amazing ride and one of my fave games of all time. Aint the hype talking it's truth.


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2009)

It plays better than DMC games  wow not a big surprise consideringthe original worked on it 

But i heard the ps3 version is terrible


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> ...
> 
> this annoys me to no end.. so I might have to end up getting this horrible piss-poor shower of shite port after all..



If anything Dante from DMC is named after me, since I was born before the game was even in development. And my name just so happens to be Dante.  

That said I still like DMC better overall than Bayonetta.



> It plays better than DMC games  wow not a big surprise consideringthe original worked on it But i heard the ps3 version is terrible


 How is it terrible?



> Just bout done with Uncharted 2 now. It's safe to say besides one level this game was an amazing ride and one of my fave games of all time. Aint the hype talking it's truth.


Man I'm getting pissed, I still can't play.


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2009)

I just tried the demo for Uncharted 2; it was amazing.

I'm hoping I get randomly selected out of 89476892476948 people to win the Fortune Hunter Edition.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

What comes with Fortune Hunter Edition? Eddie's Golden DE? :ho


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2009)

> How is it terrible?


 It's terrible. Completely horrible. Just cause man. Just play the demo on PSN. It's totally like that screen shot I posted.


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

It was fun to play, I stand by that statement


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok uncharted 2 is done. Putting the review up soon. I felt 3/4th of the way through was some of the best gameplay ever. Last 1/4th was good, even great, but just not on par. Still a 10/10 though, haven't enjoyed a game like that in a LONG TIME. Video review within a hour, no spoilers I promise!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2009)

Fooling aside, it looks a lot like DMC4.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

My Uncharted 2 Review - *No Spoilers!* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMFrfow1W-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> It plays better than DMC games  wow not a big surprise consideringthe original worked on it
> 
> But i heard the ps3 version is terrible


You heard wrong. It's only graphically different, but depending on your tv the PS3 version could look better than the 360.


@Crazy, good to know the game will last around 8-10 hours, I think that's the same as the first.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 11, 2009)

^I watched it and there were no spoilers, so why not?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

I watched, I"ve seen almost all that footage in trailers tho. lol that's a good thing I guess. Great review, I really wish more gamers would review games since I'd take their word over say a Edge or 1up.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 11, 2009)

AHMAHGAWD!!


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you take that? lol


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's a better image


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quite the clever pun.......


----------



## Athrum (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems the Chimera will attack NY


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I watched, I"ve seen almost all that footage in trailers tho. lol that's a good thing I guess. Great review, I really wish more gamers would review games since I'd take their word over say a Edge or 1up.



I know they had the train footage but I'm sure I'm the first who had the car jumping, shit was straight up gangsta


----------



## Memos (Oct 11, 2009)

Surely that's fake. Insomniac wouldn't have started advertising this early.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Here's a better image



                       .


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I know they had the train footage but I'm sure I'm the first who had the car jumping, shit was straight up gangsta



GT has it dude..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

Well FUCK GT, they be cheatin


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hhahahahaahahahah0


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Memos said:


> Surely that's fake. Insomniac wouldn't have started advertising this early.



Not fake. 

Taken from IGN:

*Coming as a shock to no one, it would appear Insomniac Games is hard at work on a third title in the Resistance franchise for PlayStation 3.

Photos surfacing on NeoGAF claim to be taken from the set of a movie being filmed in Shreveport, Louisiana. The film has been identified as "Battle: Los Angeles" and is set for release in February 2011, according to an IMDB listing. The movie is also being produced and distributed by Columbia Pictures, which is owned by Sony Pictures Entertainment. Like Resistance, the plot of this film is also centered around an alien invasion.

It would appear this is a situation where the billboard advertisement had to be made well in advance of the game's announcement so it could be placed in the film during shooting.
- NeoGAF

When asked for comment, an Insomniac Games representative didn't exactly deny the legitimacy of this billboard, only telling IGN, "We've made no announcements at this time."

Provided this billboard is in fact real, it would seem the third game will primarily take place in New York City, given how both the Statue of Liberty and Empire State Building can be seen in the logo's lettering.

Insomniac Games has alternated release years between Ratchet & Clank and Resistance titles. With Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time set for release this month, a holiday 2010 release for Resistance 3 seems like a sure bet at this point. *


----------



## Memos (Oct 12, 2009)

^that makes sense. i just thought Insomniac were advertising.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Good, I love resistance 1 and 2.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't even beat Resistance 2 yet. 

The coop is a hell of alot of fun though.


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2009)

Weapon wheel and better bosses for Resistance 3 please Insomniac!


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I should make a "How hard will Brutal Legend fail" thread.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> I should make a "How hard will Brutal Legend fail" thread.



Tim Schafer "failing"? 

I'm sorry but you're not making any sense.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Not in the sense of how awesome the game is, but in the sense of sales. I don't think it'll sell so many copies.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Not in the sense of how awesome the game is, but in the sense of sales. I don't think it'll sell so many copies.



Well I think it can be _reasonably_ successful if it gets proper advertising. The masses are still reeling from the Guitar Hero/Rock Band fad so anything that has to deal with rock music should be able to put up decent numbers. Having Jack Black and Ozzy might help too.

But that's all assuming it gets good advertising.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

^
Which I'm assuming it doesn't unfortunately :/


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah most likely.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2009)

I kinda regret selling my Resi 2  Only game i ever regretted selling. I hope Hale got his new haxx powers intact


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> I kinda regret selling my Resi 2  Only game i ever regretted selling. I hope Hale got his new haxx powers intact




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hm. I figured he was too shot in the head for his hax powers to be of use to him at this point. lol.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Uncharted 2 this week. I am so excited! FUCK.  

I haven't even touched the demo yet. I am afraid that if I do, I will not be able to finish up on my research projects and presentations for this week.  

Has anyone else beside Crazy gotten their hands on it already? I have to wait until Friday. >__>


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll get it on Wednesday which sucks because I have two exams on Thursday.

And I can't resist.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. I have two deadlines on Wednesday and work on Thursday. = / My hands are itching so much! There's this guy who imports from the US, I could get it from him early ... 

but I must not!


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys gonna get brutal legend?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> You guys gonna get brutal legend?



Yeah !!! but when it drops price I heard its kind of short(but awesome) and I don't have the luxury in this moments to throw 60 bucks for a short game .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be able to pick up Uncharted 2 until friday at the earliest. I'll be rolling ma Katamari til' then. 



The Cheat said:


> You guys gonna get brutal legend?



Nah. Most likely a rental for me.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not getting brutal legend cause I think the graphic looks too chunky for this gen.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the story of brutal legends but I wasn't going to get it. Till I saw toyrus deal then my nerdness kicked it and bought it. Oh how poor I will be at this rate


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

How is it crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

No clue probably won't get it till next week knowing toysrus bullshit "Well send it on the 13th...whoops i mean 23" So I'll have to wait. It's all good though got Uncharted and Magna carta to keep me busy. Kinda good anyway don't have it since I got alot of work this week and next week not so much so more time to play that and borderlands next week.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I need a new game to play 

I've been practising combos on Bayonetta since the demo came out.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Fuck it, I'm gonna pick up Uncharted 2 on Wednesday, if I make those deadlines hehe. I fucking love the feel of the entire game already and now I cannot wait 

Also, I nearly slayed the 2-2 demon in Demon's Souls with just a long sword xD (i'm at soul lvl 26), but I misjudged his last few consecutive strikes so he nailed me (he gets more aggressive over time)  thank god it doesn't take long to get to him.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Uncharted two is out U_U


Fuck.


And here I am, completely broke


----------



## Memos (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried the Bayonetta demo last night and loved it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

@Freija:

Not quite, 

USA: 13th of October (street broke though)
PAL: 16th October in the UK & Ireland, 15th October in Australia & New Zealand and 14th October across the rest of the PAL region.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

u_u I'm still broke as fuck then.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

What if you could sway your friends into providing micro-credit?  You have many friends here on NF, don't you? Let's say you have 15 of them, and they all give you 4 bucks to spend, and voila, you've got yourself a wonderful game! 

Fun thought, no?


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Correction, games in Sweden go for like 85 bucks


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Holy crap  

I feel for you


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I dun even get money until the 25th u_u


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

My jobs pay me every week, on every Tuesday, luckily. 

The wait will be long and arduous for you. Have you been playing the demo? Will you continue playing it? D: 

Us citizens got the chance to win the Fortune Hunter edition.  You can only win that piece of awesomeness. So cruel. So cruel.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Correction, games in Sweden go for like 85 bucks


Why don't you import from the UK? There's no particular tax is there? It's going for ?34.99 at pre-order price here, which is about 385 SEK.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Exactly because of the weak pound, the UK gets it later, Friday. He would still have to wait until either monday or tuesday. Unless their are ways to get it there faster, but such shipment methods cost a lot of money. 

If he can find a UK vendor who has imported from the US, then by all means listen to eric and buy Uncharted 2 on the cheap!


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Why don't you import from the UK? There's no particular tax is there? It's going for £34.99 at pre-order price here, which is about 385 SEK.



I'm a lazy friend, I have imported from play.com and stuff, but I prefer my local game store 


Besides last time I had to pay for the UPS shit when it delivered in Sweden too even though the freight was already payed which made it a total of 900 SEK >_>


(this was from barnes and nobles)


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Import tax's a bitch >___>


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Indeed.       like 10/20%


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

You could always ask the vendor to package the gift and have it say "gift"; no import tax on gifts in most EU (if not all) countries.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Dunno if that applies to Sweden, the government here really loves to take your money.


33% tax at your pay + 25% moms when buying shit.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jesus Christ............and I thought our taxs sucked.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Progressive tax scales here (either 32,40%; 40,35%; 42% or %52 if I remember correctly) The height of your income is directly linked to how much you are going to pay taxes. The highest of incomes pay progressively more, the limit is set to € 54.776, you pay 52% over everything above that limit. They are even considering an even higher tax rate for the ridiculous kind of incomes (some talk of 60%) 

You pay 19% VAT, and import tax is highly dependent on the value of the package. There is also a threshold, like you can import freely up to a value of €430 as of December 1, 2008, but you will still have to pay VAT. 

Money grabbing sons of bitches. >___>


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

52% is only if you own a company.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Not here it's not. The ones I listed are just part of your income and living tax. If you own a company, and you're a shareholder (>5%) you gotta pay taxes (25% over your share); and depending on the type of company, you pay income tax as well. Not to mention your savings and investments! You pay taxes over both those as well. = /


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want to import, import from DB2 Nidaime, it's the cheapest alternative I have found.

And PS3 is region free so.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Not here it's not. The ones I listed are just part of your income and living tax. If you own a company, and you're a shareholder (>5%) you gotta pay taxes (25% over your share); and depending on the type of company, you pay income tax as well. Not to mention your savings and investments! You pay taxes over both those as well. = /



Where do you live?


@above poster


ty

But importing from CA is quite expensive with freight, in the end I pay roughly as much.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Their shipping fee is VERY low, like 3-5 euros or something? Or maybe it was even free, I don't remember anymore since I haven't imported anything for a year or two. Either way, it was cheap, really cheap.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks DS, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

@Freija. The Netherlands.  

Thanks for that link DS, I'll keep it in mind for later.  

Also, almost done with one of the two projects I have to finish. If I keep this up, I might be able to pick Uncharted 2 up even sooner  

and I really, REALLY, wanna play Demon's Souls. It's so hard to not give in and just play. So, fucking, hard.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

U_u You got legal pot *jealous*


Demon Souls look so crappy, I don't care what anyone says, it really looks like a bad rip off from WoW, and a bad rip off from a crappy game can never be good!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Then you are poorly misinformed. You should indeed not care about what other people have to say, but writing it off the way you do is wrong as well. 

Demon's Souls is currently the best (hybrid) rpg I have ever played. Heck, DS takes my number one spot for this generation. Addicting. Challenging. Grinding's unnecessary and above all ... REWARDING. There isn't a single game that will make you feel equally as good about your skills. Not to mention the setting, a bad ass demonic world. 

This game is very much unlike WoW.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

The problem is that I found games like that (hybrid rpg if that's what you want to call it) bad, I hate the game mechanics and the all around samey feel to everything you do, it gets mundane so easily.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah. Then there's your real pickle with this game. Yeah, I think it is likely you will find the mechanics repetitive. A reason not to buy this game. However, it really depends on how you play. You can make the mechanics as diverse as you could possibly want. Having said that, some parts will still feel mundane to you. 

But I, for instance, am having so much fun approaching every single enemy in a slightly different way it is so satisfying. If you have to play some parts over and over again, it is because of your inability. Your fault. The game is never unfair. 

This boss I'm facing, The Firelurker, can be dealth with in a variety of ways. Easiest would be to cast Soul Arrows on him, but I wanna slay him with a sword. Toe-to-toe. Head-to-head. I face that beast. And trust me, it's scary and exhilarating as could possibly be. 

When you get further along, the excitement only gets worse and worse because you will face increasingly challenging demons. Not to mention those Black Phantoms who invade your game. FUCK THAT WAS ABSOLUTELY MINDBLOWING. I had never felt anything like that. The excitement nearly gave me a fucking heart attack. 

Well anyway, that is how I feel about this game. I could go on and on about this game I love it so much <3


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't wait to play DS. Just so much else to pick up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> If you want to import, import from EnjatsRed, it's the cheapest alternative I have found.
> 
> And PS3 is region free so.


eBay usually undercut them.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Can't wait to play DS. Just so much else to pick up in the next few weeks.




Most notable ones: (mind you, I won't be picking them all up xD i'm just trying to get an idea of the PS3/X360/PC release schedule. 

October 13:
Uncharted 2
Fallout 3 (Game of the Year Edition)
Br?tal Legend
Magnacarta 2

October 26
Borderlands

October 27
Forza Motorsport 3

October 29
Grand Theft Auto IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony

November 10
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
God of War Collection

November 17
Assassin's Creed II
Dragon Age: Origins  

That's 5 weeks or so. 

XD


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Most notable ones: (mind you, I won't be picking them all up xD i'm just trying to get an idea of the PS3/X360/PC release schedule.
> 
> October 13:
> Uncharted 2
> ...


No Demon Souls? If you like RPGs (I'm guessing you do because of MC 2) you'll like Demon Souls.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Ah. Then there's your real pickle with this game. Yeah, I think it is likely you will find the mechanics repetitive. A reason not to buy this game. However, it really depends on how you play. You can make the mechanics as diverse as you could possibly want. Having said that, some parts will still feel mundane to you.
> 
> But I, for instance, am having so much fun approaching every single enemy in a slightly different way it is so satisfying. If you have to play some parts over and over again, it is because of your inability. Your fault. The game is never unfair.
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

@Dante10: Demon's Souls has already been released, not to mention I already have the game and have been raving about it since its release. Have a look at two posts above my latest 



			
				Freija said:
			
		

> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.



I am one of the strongest advocates of this general stature.  I just felt like sharing my love for this game because I can't stop being so excited about it! A human flaw actually, but a good one. xD 

I wasn't trying to convince you.  Not purposefully anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Most notable ones: (mind you, I won't be picking them all up xD i'm just trying to get an idea of the PS3/X360/PC release schedule.
> 
> October 13:
> *Uncharted 2*
> ...



I am buying all the emboldened games.  And THEN I'm buying Ratchet and Clank: CIT (when does that drop BTW). After all that I'll be clear to buy DS.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I am buying all the emboldened games.  And THEN I'm buying Ratchet and Clank: CIT (when does that drop BTW). After all that I'll be clear to buy DS.



October 27 according to my records  How did I miss that? ;___;


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ratchet & Clank Future is going under a lot of people's radars. I have hope [and evidence, going by the first game] that it will be very good.

Edit: Beaten by two posts.. shit I'm getting slow.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 12, 2009)

While we're on the subject of RPG's, you all need to get...

this article

I'd say it's my pick for the best RPG of the generation so far and one of my favorite PS3 games.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

R&CF is high on my want list, but as it stands now I won't be getting it on day one, nor this year. I'll get Uncharted on Wednesday (release day) and modern warfare 2 on release day. I won't be able to handle any more than that I'm afraid. November is heavy on exams. Real heavy. I've got 9 of 'm incoming. = /


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I am one of the strongest advocates of this general stature.  I just felt like sharing my love for this game because I can't stop being so excited about it! A human flaw actually, but a good one. xD
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you.  Not purposefully anyway.



Staff would probably see the irony in me saying that


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> @Dante10: Demon's Souls has already been released, not to mention I already have the game and have been raving about it since its release. Have a look at two posts above my latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, I see. My bad.

Did you get a chance to use that Berserk sword? That thing is massive! I want to buy the game, because it's like the only RPG I've seen that has a really big selection of weapons to choose from. It goes from swords to axes to spears to daggers to HUGE field swords. I really want this game.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Staff would probably see the irony in me saying that



I wouldn't know, I don't know you. 

@Dante10:
Nope, I haven't yet! Do check out the Keel Smasher, it's awesome! Talk about HUGE. XD 



I have used a Claymore though. Big bad ass sword. Cost me a pretty penny, but so worth it.

Also, this morning I lost 11K worth of souls XD I fell off a cliff whilst trying to reach for my bloodstain >___> That hurt!


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

well then, let's keep it at that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> R&CF is high on my want list, but as it stands now I won't be getting it on day one, nor this year. I'll get Uncharted on Wednesday (release day) and modern warfare 2 on release day. I won't be able to handle any more than that I'm afraid. November is heavy on exams. Real heavy. I've got 9 of 'm incoming. = /


Nor will I be getting it [R&C] on day 1. I'm also waiting for Uncharted 2, for about two, maybe three weeks. I figure I'll catch it on the first price-cut. 

R&C will have two demos by the way, presumably one with Ratchet and the other with Clank. It definitely needs it though, because even in the gaming domain of the internet it hasn't seemed to catch anyone's attention.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Why is that, I wonder? What's keeping Sony from marketing R&CF more aggressively?


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally feel that R&C isn't worth investing in, I just think it's too much... I dunno not my style.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

Off-topic: Freija, is Fairy Tail worth watching, or is it more generic shounen with a few pretily animated fights?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I wouldn't know, I don't know you.
> 
> @Dante10:
> Nope, I haven't yet! Do check out the Keel Smasher, it's awesome! Talk about HUGE. XD
> ...


Ouch that's harsh...... I heard if you get summoned to do a Co op with someone you can revive without a penalty?

The Keel Smasher is almost as big as the Dragon Slayer. 
​
I'd mostly likely try to use spears, I like the distance they give me.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

See, Rob, I told you to read Berserk.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wait you told him and he didn't read this masterpiece? This manga makes manly an outdated term.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Off-topic: Freija, is Fairy Tail worth watching, or is it more generic shounen with a few pretily animated fights?




*Spoiler*: _slight manga joke spoiler_ 



Hmm, it's quite decent, I just love it due to some of the characters in it, it starts with a really good premise for TTGL style epic (Jokingly good) and has pretty much ended with people saying everyone is Gerard.

It's however starting to look better in the manga again


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Wait you told him and he didn't read this masterpiece? This manga makes manly an outdated term.



He told me yesterday, or thethethe day before that, I can't quite recall. Then it shouldn't come as a surprise that I haven't read Berserk yet.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Most notable ones: (mind you, I won't be picking them all up xD i'm just trying to get an idea of the PS3/X360/PC release schedule.
> 
> October 13:
> *Uncharted 2*
> ...



My line-up.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

Uncharted 2, God of War 3 & collection, AC2, Bayonetta... I feel I have forgotten two games.


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Most notable ones: (mind you, I won't be picking them all up xD i'm just trying to get an idea of the PS3/X360/PC release schedule.
> 
> October 13:
> Uncharted 2
> ...



You forgot to add the best game out of the October releases.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Helix said:


> You forgot to add the best game out of the October releases.



That is? 

If it's Ratchet & Clank, it's been mentioned already.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

I would assume he means Tekken 6.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

My best game for October is Demon's Souls currently. Uncharted 2 must completely blow me away if it wants that spot. 

I guess you're right. Tekken 6. Wasn't there something wrong with the PS3's output? Like, less than HD? I can't remember correctly.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a general dislike for Tekken besides Steve, so meh.

Also, arcade stick >>>>>>>>>>>>>> any controller. (for fighters, that is)


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, arcade stick >>>>>>>>>>>>>> any controller. (for fighters, that is)



You know I could never get with this thinking. I never liked arcade sticks... but I think I'm all alone there.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> You know I could never get with this thinking. I never liked arcade sticks... but I think I'm all alone there.



You probably just never took the time to get accustomed with one, it's not an instant and smooth transition.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Actually, Digital Foundry are sticking with this article. To summarise:



> Our analysis was exclusive to the Xbox 360 version of the game, and we promised an update on the PS3 rendition, so let's get going. To put it simply, there's good news and bad news here. Let's get the bad tidings out of the way first: while there is the option to switch between 1024x576 and 1365x768 modes on Xbox 360 (via tweaking the motion blur setting between on and off), the PS3 version is locked exclusively to the lower resolution. The good news is that even so, the PS3 version still manages to command a slightly higher image quality overall if you can do without the motion blur.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooooooo brutal legend got a 9.0 on IGN.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

*still won't buy it*


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Ooooooo brutal legend got a 9.0 on IGN.
> 
> Link removed



Of course it did. Tim Schafer.


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Ooooooo brutal legend got a 9.0 on IGN.
> 
> Link removed



I feel bad for anyone who is going to spend sixty dollars on that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

I just hope this sets him up for something like a Psychonauts sequel.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Nopins said:


> I feel bad for anyone who is going to spend sixty dollars on that.



You shouldn't. 

Your mood should not be linked to anyone's perception of value.  If they value their enjoyment, they are not going to shy away from it and you shouldn't deem their choice to be a waste of money. It would be a waste of money to _you_, you feel they should buy this game at a lower cost, don't you?  But you have no interest in this game beyond external motivation, but to some, this game has more meaning (intrinsic value) and will buy this game priced at 60 bucks and you shouldn't give a rats' ass about their choice.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL@ Dan jumping all over everyone today. 

I must say that spending all of Columbus Day watching you do this was much more fun then it had any right to be.



Hangatýr said:


> I just hope this sets him up for something like a Psychonauts sequel.



You and me both.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan how many people have invaded your game so far? I really like that, some guy is nearly done with the level and you just kill him for no good reason.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Just one, Dante10. Just one, but boy was it awesome! I cannot WAIT to play more and see people invade my game. 

When you are carrying around 20,000 souls you get nervous just by walking around with them; then suddenly shit hits the fan! A Black Phantom pops up right in front of you! The tension is palpable. Your heart races. You fear you are about to die! You block. Side-step. Swing. Miss and hit. You block. You parry! You counter! CRITICAL HIT! What follows is the purest kind of happiness you will ever experience from a video game. The adrenaline pump you feel is amazing. Fuck I love this game. 

--------------

Done with my first project. D: Now all that's left is my presentation for Wednesday! Shouldn't take too long. 

A little more than 36 hours before I can play Uncharted 2. Man, this excitement is fucking killing me. XD


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jesus Dan..... I think I just got a boner. 

It sounds  +  all rolled together. I'm definitely gonna get this for Christmas.


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You feel they should buy this game at a lower cost, don't you?


No, I feel they shouldn't buy it at all. Your post has a hint of trollism in it, so I think I'll limit my response to this.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering, to all those that have played Infamous, would you say that it's worth $40? I know that it's kind of an old game by now, but do you think it's worth the money or should I save it for upcoming games like Uncharted 2 or MW2?


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering, to all those that have played Infamous, would you say that it's worth $40? I know that it's kind of an old game by now, but do you think it's worth the money or should I save it for upcoming games like Uncharted 2 or MW2?



Having just beaten Infamous a week ago, frankly I would save for Uncharted or Call of Duty. 

Infamous isn't a terrible games by any means, it's just not worth a buy in my opinion. Doesn't have too much replay value after you beat it.

Not to mention that Uncharted 2 and Modern Warfare 2 will blow it out of the water.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Get UC2 over Infamous. MW2 will have a lot of people playing too. I say get either one, Infamous is great, but you can always get it later. I'm sure UC2 will get GOTY. I called it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

MW2 is the same shit as 1. Get uncharted 2 and infamous, infamous has a great story and fun gameplay. Uncharted 2 is playstation 3's best game.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't you just love it when people criticize a game before actually having fucking played it, Crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol I just love to piss off COD fans  Nah for real probably can win with all three games but Infamous was pretty damn good and uncharted truly is amazing game.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Don't you just love it when people criticize a game before actually having fucking played it, Crazy?



He's kinda right in a way, but at the same time he's isn't justified. I can say the same about UC2, I'm right in a way, but I'm still wrong because I haven't played the game for myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah might be same idea but see Naughty dog tries to improve there games. Activision...eh...lol  *I kid fanboys don't get so mad ^_^*


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Activision are slimy bastards, their CEO wants to raise the price of games, and all kind of other shit.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, has anyone played Far Cry 2? I've found it for $20


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Also, has anyone played Far Cry 2? I've found it for $20



I bought it for ten bucks on Amazon, great game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Also, has anyone played Far Cry 2? I've found it for $20





Nopins said:


> I bought it for ten bucks on Amazon, great game.


Both awesome prices for what was a great but probably an overlooked title last year.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

damn it, I swear to god, Americans get the best deals...

on Amazon.ca, the best price you can hope to find for a new copy of FC2 is $30


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> damn it, I swear to god, Americans get the best deals...
> 
> on Amazon.ca, the best price you can hope to find for a new copy of FC2 is $30



I found mine in the used section, but it was still factory sealed.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

btw, do you guys think I'll be missing out on a lot in UC2 if I didn't played Drake's Fortune?


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

Not really, there was nothing that happened in the first game that will correlate to the second. Just some silly mishaps and explosions is all.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> btw, do you guys think I'll be missing out on a lot in UC2 if I didn't played Drake's Fortune?



You miss some of Drake's backstory and some of the chemistry between Drake and Elena. That's all tho.


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> btw, do you guys think I'll be missing out on a lot in UC2 if I didn't played Drake's Fortune?



Well, since Elena is there I suppose you might miss some back story but no major plot element.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 13, 2009)

squilliam said:


> damn it, I swear to god, Americans get the best deals...
> 
> on Amazon.ca, the best price you can hope to find for a new copy of FC2 is $30


Please, I got Resistance 2, NBA 2k9, Naruto: UNS and Prince of Persia for $15 each on the same month they released because Zellers posted a typo in one of there ads that they had to honor or there would be legal issues. And then I traded in Prince of Perisa for Killzone 2 when it came out with a deal from EB Games (Gamestop), and Naruto: UNS for Street Fighter 4.

So, Canada, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2009)

If I were the manager and noticed that I would have taken all but 2 copies of each off the shelves for that week.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 13, 2009)

Ar Tonelico 3 RPG game announced for PS3. Images here:

News about cax.


----------



## Freija (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice this generation could use some more RPG's


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Nopins said:


> No, I feel they shouldn't buy it at all. Your post has a hint of trollism in it, so I think I'll limit my response to this.



A troll? Me? Don't be ridiculous. Whether you feel they shouldn't buy it at all, or at a low cost is irrelevant! I told you shouldn't feel bad for their choice, and explained why. You didn't get it, that's obvious from your response.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2009)

i plan to buy first uncharted, i like adventure games more than anything else.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> MW2 is the same shit as 1.



This is bad thing because?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> This is bad thing because?


Kuz crazy didn't like the original at all if I remember correctly.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2009)

*Shakes head* 

One of these days, Crazy....


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

the sniping in CoD4 is buttery smooth

unlike in Uncharted 2


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 13, 2009)

Get the attribute first.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2009)

So the Yakuza 3 port is being handled by Sega after all, with original Japanese audio tracks and English subtitles. 

I need to scrape some money together and splash out on some imports.. this, Demon's Souls and the God of War Collection come immediately to mind.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Source? 

I only have this: 

Link

My google efforts came up short. Rumors.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2009)

I assumed that guy to be an ITK, so I've taken that for granted. Mistake? We'll have to wait and see. Maybe some GAFers on here can comment.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Not necessarily. I suppose it's safe to assume Yakuza 3 will show up stateside, but when?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2009)

Early to mid 2010 seems to be the best collective guess.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2009)

Heh. Forgot all about Yakuza 3.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

My thread got trashed.  

I was going to rewrite anyway.

RE: Yakuza 3. I know virtually nothing about that game.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> My thread got trashed.
> 
> I was going to rewrite anyway.
> 
> RE: Yakuza 3. I know virtually nothing about that game.



So it did. LOL. Shame too. Not only was the flaming in it hilarious but you really did post a lot of things worth talking about. 

And from what I hear the Yakuza series is like GTA mixed with Shenmue. Haven't played a single game from that series.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

That, I knew, but what about gameplay mechanics? A quick look at a video showed a number of things. One of 'm was the absence of auto-lock and inability to block attacks. Obviously the latter could easily be wrong, but the guy who was playing did not block even once and his opponents attacked him at random. Strange video. I should assess a different one.


----------



## Memos (Oct 13, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> That, I knew, but what about gameplay mechanics? A quick look at a video showed a number of things. One of 'm was the absence of auto-lock and inability to block attacks. Obviously the latter could easily be wrong, but the guy who was playing did not block even once and his opponents attacked him at random. Strange video. I should assess a different one.
> 
> RE: Thread. Reported that guy who had annoyed me to no end and kept on pushing my buttons. God he's retarded. Anyway, I had asked for his posts to be removed, but what I got instead was a lockdown. A bit of an overreaction.



Do you want this post removed or would you like a ban for flaming?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Remove the post.


----------



## Memos (Oct 13, 2009)

Correct answer 

You can go ahead and remove it yourself. And, please refrain next time. Saves everyone time and trouble.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

I cannot be held responsible for his stupidity. I can only be held responsible for not ignoring him.   Everything I discussed was way over his head, and he failed to acknowledge anything I said to him. He is unintelligent. That's not my fault. 

Controversial posts tend to attract flamers, so it was to be expected. I'll do better next time, and there will be a next time.  

Don't ever try to manipulate me like that again though, that's mod abuse.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2009)

Given the choice between a mod requesting bans for users who are misbehaving in a section and mods attempting to correct the behaviors to keep them from becoming problems you would prefer the former?

I suppose that's something to keep in mind for the future.

That aside, using social manipulation is not (in and of itself) mod abuse.


----------



## Memos (Oct 13, 2009)

If you really want to talk about this feel free to PM/VM me.

It's not manipulation. Believe it or not, most people would rather delete/edit their own posts than have someone else do it. I merely let you do that.

edit: what the friendly moogle said.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Given the choice between a mod requesting bans for users who are misbehaving in a section and mods attempting to correct the behaviors to keep them from becoming problems you would prefer the former?



No of course not, but his actions and my dissatisfaction with him and another forum poster almost led to a ban. Through means of coercion, I might add. I must say this though, I was less than graceful in my expressed discontent. I am at fault for that. >___> 

I can see why that gave reason to give me the option to delete my post. Took it up with Memos anyway. Which is rather unsettling, given the fact I just realized how ludicrous this really is. 

I should go to bed, it's 4:18AM. Insomnia might even lead to delusion and misjudgment. I'll reassess later. XD


----------



## Ito (Oct 14, 2009)

Uh... yeah.

Anyway, I bought the Ryu ga Gotoku 3 (Yakuza) import a few days ago. I'm waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 14, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Uh... yeah.
> 
> Anyway, I bought the Ryu ga Gotoku 3 (Yakuza) import a few days ago. I'm waiting for it to arrive.


You imported the game when they announced the european version few weeks ago?

Smart move.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I could not pick up Uncharted 2 today. I nearly did not make my deadline ;____; Stayed at uni till 9 fracking PM. I'll pick it up before I go to work tomorrow.


Haha, I got it this morning and played it until I beat it. So much for studying for my exams tomorrow.........

But it's fucking fantastic so I don't care!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 14, 2009)

Wait, what? O___O You beat it already? O___O How long did it take ya?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2009)

I dunno, around 10-11 hours. I played it like a maniac and couldn't stop before I beat it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 14, 2009)

Fantastic. XD

I should call in sick and play all day like you.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2009)

*The voice of Cole to be replaced in the inFamous sequel?!?!? *

[Post] 

What the?!? But I like his old! and they cant just!!!!!..... *starts crying*


----------



## Akira (Oct 14, 2009)

*WHAT THE FUCK*

The old Cole was epic!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

Cole sounded like Nole's Batman. It won't be hard to replace that. Wasn't like he was Drake or anything.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2009)

So my PSP Go and Uncharted came in the mail yesterday after getting back from England.  Love the Go and I can't put down Uncharted.  I am way impressed at how much better it is than the first one.  Wow'd.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the Code, Donkey Show.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha, no problem.  And I just remembered, I have a fuck ton of them left.  If any of you want one, PM me.


----------



## Memos (Oct 15, 2009)

DS, you still got one?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

ME TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 15, 2009)

what exactly is the code for?


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll take whatever they're having.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Cole sounded like Nole's Batman. It won't be hard to replace that. Wasn't like he was Drake or anything.



I was impartial to Cole's voice....it was.....alright. I wanted Cole to have Kessler's voice. Now that man could sing me lullabies to sleep.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL, I said PM me for the code foolios.  I'll be sending them later on today and I have fucktons.


----------



## Memos (Oct 15, 2009)

I have PMophobia.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma

greatest hits with red cover

arrived in the mail

TIME TO RAPE THIS SHIT BEFORE 2 ARRIVES

What is the online for? I can't access it atm


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't get the current topic.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd like a code too. 

The fact that I have no idea what the code is for will only make it more fun!


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like we're finally getting cross game chat in the next firmware update.

Privoxy

Lol @ the fanboy comments...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2009)

The comments in that article are amusing....it always turns into a 360 vs PS3 argument.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2009)

Never read 1up articles, ugh


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2009)

Well just for the lulz  the comments of the article are worth.

bunch of fanboys trying to win the...well they don't win anything .


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Looks like we're finally getting cross game chat in the next firmware update.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Lol @ the fanboy comments...



I'll wait for Sony to formally confirm it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2009)

Everyone who PM'd me about the Uncharted 2 code should have a PM waiting for them. :3

It's simple, if you want one, PM me.  If you don't, well you're out of luck. 



Memos said:


> I have PMophobia.
> 
> Thanks.



Sucks to be you.


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 16, 2009)

What codes?


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2 multiplayer codes most likely.


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2009)

My one doesn't work, fucking region coded DLC.


UC2 is godly though...


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 16, 2009)

PMs DS.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 16, 2009)

So, I picked up the PAL Uncharted 2 LE just a moment ago.  

I had finished my first exam of this year (aced it), and had spent 7 hours studying, after all that I rushed over to Media Markt and bought it. Rushed back home. It was a long day, especially after that 10 hour work shift on Thursday >___> (@150%, no less, but I got home at around 1AM and thus getting up at 7:30AM wasn't so pleasant) I earned this bitch. :3 

Thanks for the code, Donkey. If it's region locked DLC (US) though, then it won't work ;_____;


*Spoiler*: _Picture scaled down, bit blurry_ 








The US did not get this LE.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 16, 2009)

That's the LE I got as well. Too bad the promotion code I got with it didn't work. 

Also, what codes you got for sharing? D:


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine was still sealed, so my promotion code had better work. 

Codes I got for sharing? oO Haven't checked yet. I'm still marveling at my new Palm Pilot. Damn this thing is sexy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 16, 2009)

I meant Donkey Show.

And mine was new and unsealed too which is why it's weird. Maybe it works now, I'll try later.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> So, I picked up the PAL Uncharted 2 LE just a moment ago.
> 
> I had finished my first exam of this year (aced it), and had spent 7 hours studying, after all that I rushed over to Media Markt and bought it. Rushed back home. It was a long day, especially after that 10 hour work shift on Thursday >___> (@150%, no less, but I got home at around 1AM and thus getting up at 7:30AM wasn't so pleasant) I earned this bitch. :3
> 
> ...



The case art is amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

I just subscribed to Gamefly and will probably do most of my gaming through them now. Games are too expensive/not good enough these days to do it any other way.

Uncharted 2 and Demon's Souls are the first two on my list. 

*Question for those who have a 2 game-per-month subscription to Gamefly:* Do I have to return both games before I get the next 2 games in my list or can I just, say, keep 1 an extra month and send 1 back to get 1 new one?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 17, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The case art is amazing.



It is <3 It's got a slip cover too. The thing that says "Uncharted 2, with the PEGI logo/info on it, that's part of the slipcover. The actual thing is beyond gorgeous. 

Also, the game is madness! I'm still having trouble adjusting to the controls. Although I must say i'm getting better at it and besides, I haven't even read the manual yet xD Don't know how high this game will rank on my all-time list, but fuck, I love this adventure <3 





Cyckness said:


> I just subscribed to Gamefly and will probably do most of my gaming through them now. Games are too expensive/not good enough these days to do it any other way.
> 
> Uncharted 2 and Demon's Souls are the first two on my list.



 Gaming is an expensive hobby, like most other hobbies. I've spent over 175 euros in less than three weeks. Not to mention November is incoming (Modern Warfare 2/Assassin's Creed 2 (brutal!) / Left 4 Dead 2) 

And I read on Kotaku Mass Effect 2 is inbound for a January 29th (US three days earlier) release!  For xbox, that is. 'though rumors are going round that EA is planning on releasing ME on the PS3 as well.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Gaming is an expensive hobby, like most other hobbies. I've spent over 175 euros in less than three weeks. Not to mention November is incoming (Modern Warfare 2/Assassin's Creed 2 (brutal!) / Left 4 Dead 2)



Too expensive for me right now. There are too many game I want to play in the holiday rush this year and I just can't bring myself to cough up 60 bucks for each of them. I'll likely still pick up the essentials... then again I don't even think UC2 is an "essential", so what other game has a chance? 

November is going to be insane.



> And I read on Kotaku Mass Effect 2 is inbound for a January 29th (US three days earlier) release!  For xbox, that is. 'though rumors are going round that EA is planning on releasing ME on the PS3 as well.



There's a chance ME might get ported now that a new publisher is over that series. 

Either way, whatever. Remind me next gen to stay out of this console war foolishness. Microsoft will have a place in my home then.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

I warn you bout gamefly, well here anyway. Motherfuckers never send SHIT to me that's new. Grudge was like the Only game they ever sent to me on time and that's on the damn wii. Fucking bastards. Anyway goodluck with them despite UC2 being worth 120 dollars


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I warn you bout gamefly, well here anyway. Motherfuckers never send SHIT to me that's new. Grudge was like the Only game they ever sent to me on time and that's on the damn wii. Fucking bastards. Anyway goodluck with them despite UC2 being worth 120 dollars



Well this isn't very encouraging.  

How long did it take them to send you a game that, say, came out a week before you requested it?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

Came out tuesday got it on thursday at around 12 when the mail guy comes. It only takes bout 2 days when they actually send it out. It's just they are always LOW on almost any game worth ya time.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

UC 2's availability is of course at Low while Demon's Souls is at *Very* Low.

Awesome. 

I may just have to buy them anyway.

But I'll be damned if I don't get my money's worth on this deal! There's Batman AA, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2... someone recommend me some old games to rent!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

PS3? Folklore was pretty good, Ratchet and Clank, valkyria chronicles, batman and ninja gaiden are good too.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Too expensive for me right now. There are too many game I want to play in the holiday rush this year and I just can't bring myself to cough up 60 bucks for each of them. I'll likely still pick up the essentials... then again I don't even think UC2 is an "essential", so what other game has a chance?



Uhm, what is essential? With the exception of a rare few LE's and games with extremely high replay value, I feel like I should part with every game I buy. I reinvest, it is how I maintain my hobby. I can get a higher than average trade-in value for every game I sell back to my local retailer. That's my luck.  

For instance, Batman:AA didn't even cost me a dime, despite its €60 cost. I got LittleBigPlanet for only €15; it's just that Demon's Souls is incredibly rare here (PAL land), so I had to cough up some dough. yay for import. 




> November is going to be insane.



I'm gonna part ways with my Wii, Wii SNES controller, and Batman:AA. Batman is a fantastic game, but it has no replay value. That's how I feel. November won't cost me any money.  I may even buy other games scheduled for a November release if I end up with more money than expected. 




> There's a chance ME might get ported now that a new publisher is over that series.



That's what I said actually. EA acquired BioWare in November '07. Mass Effect for the 360 was published by Microsoft, but the PC version was published by EA. A PS3 port would be nice; it would make sense for EA to also release ME on the PS3. 



			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> During the presentation, Watamaniuk mentioned three platforms that Mass Effect 2 is targeted at. They were Xbox 360, PC and "probably PS3".



This, on top of EA's mistake of listing ME2 on their website as a game for PC/360 _and _PS3, makes me think ME and ME2 are headed towards the PS3. 



> *Either way, whatever.* Remind me next gen to stay out of this console war foolishness. Microsoft will have a place in my home then.



Exactly. Microsoft already has a place in my home. 'though at this point, I don't have a single game left for it. 



crazymtf said:


> I warn you bout gamefly, well here anyway. Motherfuckers never send SHIT to me that's new. Grudge was like the Only game they ever sent to me on time and that's on the damn wii. Fucking bastards. Anyway goodluck with them despite *UC2 being worth 120 dollars*



The ride has been incredible so far. The art, the wind caressing those little flags, the shadows, the hand-to-hand combat, the carefully placed cinematic events, the voice cast is bloody amazing, the breathing atmosphere (colour! i had never before seen so much colour in an action game), beautiful flora, and the interaction with the environment is god darn jaw-dropping. 

The way you interact with water, snow and for instance, when you're climbing a wall and suddenly something shifts; like an AC unit on which you're desperately clinging on to, or a water pipe, or a flag post, or a signpost, you name it; but the best thing of all, is the timing of those little events. Impeccable. 

I often feel the need to stop and marvel at what is presented to me. The action is so intense and fast-paced that you don't really have the time to look closely at what's around you, but you should! It's up to you to explore your environment, and it pays off in the form of finding treasure! I love finding treasure. 

This game makes me feel like god damn Indiana Jones. <3 

It is my own perspective that makes this game worth my time and money. In no way should anyone feel pushed to now buy this game. 

I think I'm in chapter 8 at the moment. I'll continue playing until I have to head out for dinner. 



Cyckness said:


> UC 2's availability is of course at Low while Demon's Souls is at *Very* Low.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I may just have to buy them anyway.



I say you should, but don't let my perspective fool you. You expressed doubt. Even at the slightest bit of doubt, you should instead rent. Even if it takes longer. Time will be your cost instead of money. If you feel postponing doesn't weigh up against buying it now (or soon), then it's clear you're actually not in dubio, thus logic dictates you should buy. 

 




> But I'll be damned if I don't get my money's worth on this deal! There's Batman AA, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2... someone recommend me some old games to rent!



I feel your apprehension is misplaced.  

Well anyway, try Crazy's picks. There must be something out there to tide you over until November hits (or when you've got money to spend)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Gamefly is great for buying games with 'keep it'. 

I just removed older games form my q to see if it helps.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Uhm, what is essential?



An essential to me would be a game that either has infinite replay value or (lemme use your wording) deep intrinsic value to me. 

Example: I couldn't just rent a game like CoD: MW2 while I could, ultimately, just rent UC 2. Its not because I prefer Modern Warfare to Uncharted (absolutely not) but I know that CoD's online play will keep me coming back for years. UC 2's multiplayer is phenomenal but I really only want the game for single play. 

R&C: A Crack in Time is also an automatic buy because its R&C. The series has earned that level of respect with me. Same with GoW Collection.



> With the exception of a rare few LE's and games with extremely high replay value, I feel like I should part with every game I buy. I reinvest, it is how I maintain my hobby. I can get a higher than average trade-in value for every game I sell back to my local retailer. That's my luck.
> 
> For instance, Batman:AA didn't even cost me a dime, despite its €60 cost. I got LittleBigPlanet for only €15; it's just that Demon's Souls is incredibly rare here (PAL land), so I had to cough up some dough. yay for import.
> 
> I'm gonna part ways with my Wii, Wii SNES controller, and Batman:AA. Batman is a fantastic game, but it has no replay value. That's how I feel. November won't cost me any money.  I may even buy other games scheduled for a November release if I end up with more money than expected.



Nah. When I buy a game I'm in it for the long run and that's why I usually don't buy. Its very rare that I sell anything... and I would never sell a console. I'm way too nostalgic for that.  




> That's what I said actually. EA acquired BioWare in November '07. Mass Effect for the 360 was published by Microsoft, but the PC version was published by EA. A PS3 port would be nice; it would make sense for EA to also release ME on the PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> This, on top of EA's mistake of listing ME2 on their website as a game for PC/360 _and _PS3, makes me think ME and ME2 are headed towards the PS3.



Hm. We'll see.



> I say you should, but don't let my perspective fool you. You expressed doubt. Even at the slightest bit of doubt, you should instead rent. Even if it takes longer. Time will be your cost instead of money. If you feel postponing doesn't weigh up against buying it now (or soon), then it's clear you're actually not in dubio, thus logic dictates you should buy.



I'm still thinking between losing time or money. 






> I feel your apprehension is misplaced.



Of course I'm just being emotional right now because Gamefly is already turning out to be a decision I may regret. I'll be good in the morning. lol.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2009)

No, gamefly is a good decision. Unless you have the money to just buy any game you want to play/ you have a good game rental place near your house. 

It works for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2009)

Uncharted 2 Multiplayer DLC codes have been sent to those who PM'ed me.  If you're outside the US or don't have the US version of the game, you're out of luck. =/

Anyway, I still have a fuckton more so if you haven't jumped on the bandwagon yet, hit me up by PM'img me while I'm still in the giving mood.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaki said:


> No, gamefly is a good decision. Unless you have the money to just buy any game you want to play/ you have a good game rental place near your house.
> 
> It works for me.



Well in any event I just picked up Uncharted 2 an hour ago. lol. 

Time beat out money in this round. Bout to fire it up right now.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well in any event I just picked up Uncharted 2 an hour ago. lol.
> 
> Time beat out money in this round. Bout to fire it up right now.



Haha. Sweet. I mean, consider my mind blown, and I am not easy to impress.  I'm in chapter 22 right now and I really can't put it down, but alas, it's 1:39 and I'm pretty tired. Even though I am, it's still amazing fun. 




> An essential to me would be a game that either has infinite replay value or (lemme use your wording) deep intrinsic value to me.



Right on.  



> Example: I couldn't just rent a game like CoD: MW2 while I could, ultimately, just rent UC 2. Its not because I prefer Modern Warfare to Uncharted (absolutely not) but I know that CoD's online play will keep me coming back for years. UC 2's multiplayer is phenomenal but I really only want the game for single play.



On a side note, I haven't even touched UC2's multiplayer just yet. xD I understand the sentiment. I am one of those people. 



> R&C: A Crack in Time is also an automatic buy because its R&C. The series has earned that level of respect with me. Same with GoW Collection.



GoW <3 Fuck. Poetic death. Love the frack out of it. Don't really understand the love for the R&C series though. I just couldn't get into the environment and the things the developers had me do. I just felt uncomfortable with the fetch quests and Clank. Loved the mechanics though, and characters themselves. Now mind you, I have only played the first in the series until a certain point and I'm jumping back in with R&C Future: A Crack in Time.



> I'm still thinking between losing time or money.



Apparently not anymore XD



> Of course I'm just being emotional right now because Gamefly is already turning out to be a decision I may regret. I'll be good in the morning. lol.



UC2 ... it's unbelievable really. I'm playing this on 22" screen, whilst I could be playing on a 40" screen. Despite that, my jaw finds it way to the floor quite often. Everything is polished and I'm digging the whole Marco Polo story. A LOT. 

The guy who did the camera work deserves a fucking medal for having created camera views complimentary to an already phenomenal experience. Actually, the camera work is what makes this game so fucking enjoyable. No other game makes you feel like you are in a highly interactive movie like UC2.

The conversations between the various characters provide character depth and immersion. You will feel emphatic. The constant interaction with the environment had never been done so well until now. 

The graphics and set pieces are mind-bogglingly beautiful. There a temples that will ... FUCK. Gorgeous. Stunning. Jaw-dropping. You name it.

UC2 is like Assassins' Creed meets Metal Gear, meets Indiana Jones, meets Prince of Persia.  I got my penny's worth. 

Well anyway, I could go on and on about this game xD


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2009)

So I'm on Chapter 18 in Uncharted 2 and this game is just crack. Its crack rolled up in pixie dust. My jaw was on the floor the entire time. There isn't much I can say that ya'll haven't already said. One of the best gaming experiences on PS3. The first Uncharted was excellent but Naughty Dog absolutely murdered it this time. 

Money well spent.



Dan Hibiki said:


> GoW <3 Fuck. Poetic death. Love the frack out of it. Don't really understand the love for the R&C series though. I just couldn't get into the environment and the things the developers had me do. I just felt uncomfortable with the fetch quests and Clank. Loved the mechanics though, and characters themselves. Now mind you, I have only played the first in the series until a certain point and I'm jumping back in with R&C Future: A Crack in Time.



Some of the missions are a little tedious, but the novelty and the personality behind R&C really carry it through. The characters are unforgettable, the story and dialogue is pretty funny, you collect some of the most inventive weapons known to gaming, plenty of upgrades and power-ups go into those weapons, the action is chaotic and fluid, and generally speaking the graphics are beautiful. 

I suggest you pick up the entire series again. Its not a "best game ever" sort of deal but something about that series that really grabs you. Beyond some dryness in the missions R&C is solid, consistent and fun as I don't know what.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

^Feel uncharted 2's epicness. Enjoy it and love it while it keeps showing some of the best shit I've seen this gen. Urban city alone deserves an award.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm currently in a part I don't like as much as the other parts.  I won't say anything more than that. xD 



			
				Cyckness said:
			
		

> One of the best gaming experiences on PS3.



I would like to change that to "one of the best gaming experiences ever, regardless of platform". Seriously. I'm going to continue my journey. :3


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2009)

A few days left until I can play uncharted, JUST A FEW MORE DAYS T_T


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _MASSIVE UNCHARTED 2 END GAME SPOILER, BE CAREFUL, DON'T SAY I DID NOT WARN YOU_ 




I only didn't like fighting those Guardians (enhanced humans) because I didn't have the right type of gun on me. God those Gatling guns were awesome, and apparently, golden arrows work really well xD 

I'm stuck fighting Lazarevic.  He keeps wooping my ass D: I don't like running around like he makes me do. I feel like I'm his bitch >___> not fun. I hope it ends well.


----------



## Akira (Oct 18, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *Spoiler*: _MASSIVE UNCHARTED 2 END GAME SPOILER, BE CAREFUL, DON'T SAY I DID NOT WARN YOU_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just make sure you're never that close to him and you should be fine. His quadruple grenade spam can cause serious problems but as long as you keep moving you should be fine, but just remember to start mashing square if he ever gets his hands on Drake.


Also holy fuck at Shambhala, best looking game enviroment ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

After him though - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Collapsing bridge was intense and falling down the temple shooting the guardians while saving Chloe, can anyone say that shit AINT epic?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 18, 2009)

All the damn spoilers, I'm tempted to read. *sigh*


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I would like to change that to "one of the best gaming experiences ever, regardless of platform". Seriously. I'm going to continue my journey. :3



After playing the levels I played yesterday I have to agree with you... only instead of "best gaming experiences ever" I think it reaches untouchablity. 

On the untouchable level anyone who says they don't like the game is just trying to be cool/different and should probably just be ignored. Now some might say that "its all opinions" blah blah blah but no. Those people only think that because they haven't played it yet. Uncharted 2 is one of the most satisfying games ever made and if you're thinking isn't at least in this neighborhood then you're wrong and I'm comin' for ya. 



crazymtf said:


> Urban city alone deserves an award.



SO TRUE. 

When I played through the Urban Warfare chapter I was like "okay this is the high point of the game. They can't top this" ... and then I played through Cat and Mouse.... 

I ain't been right since.

*NOTE: mind the spoilers. I'm on Reunion right now.*


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND I'm unbanned, Uncharted in a few days, JUST A FEW DAYS


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 19, 2009)

Playing with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Elena as your partner is really nostalgic. It makes me want to play the 1st game again just for the fuck of it.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 19, 2009)

I absolutely love that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naughty Dog got rid of the spooky monsters from the first game, I mean, yes, there are still those snowman creatures and purple hulks in the game, but Uncharted 1 was just a plain old survival horror game at times.....and I don't really like those 

also, I love that you played most of the game with your companions, it gave true meaning to the title "Among Thieves"


----------



## Ito (Oct 19, 2009)

Squilliam:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It pissed me off having to always drag someone along with me in almost every mission. Whether it be Elena, Chloe, Jeff, Sully, Flynn, whatever. I hate playing opposite someone like that, especially a computer who doesn't know what they're doing. It's the same with Sheva in RE5 as well.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 19, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Squilliam:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBQH, the companion AI was very good, it certainly helped me get a lot of kills. I mean, they aren't very powerful, but they are good at diversions; I would constantly find myself flanking one of those riot-shield guys because my partner was pinning them down with gunfire

not to mention that they're immortal - and I exploited that to it's full effect:

for example, when I had to face two of those purple hulks for a *SECOND *time, I was just like "ah hells nah" - so I just hung off the side of a cliff while Elena and Chloe took care of them and when you come into a room full of mercs and guardians duking it out, I just completly sat that one out and let Elena and Chloe take care of it

it made Drake look like a pimp with his 2 hoes


----------



## Ito (Oct 19, 2009)

squilliam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL.

Well, I've tried that method here and there, and (at least on hard/crushing mode) not a single NPC can actually kill an enemy. The most they can do is damage them pretty badly so it only takes one shot from you to end them. Overall, it's a great game, but that ruins some of it for me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2009)

Just beat UC 2.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The conversation at the end of the game was pretty funny and very realistic. Wow. Humor, explosions, best action pieces ever, Eskimo wars and steroid water! Can you do anything wrong, Uncharted 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

drop outs on the online section!  besides that the game truly is awesome. Even the co-op missions made me laugh.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2009)

Well if I* really* wanted to nitpick I could say that the gatling gun, as awesome as it was, doesn't really fit into the Uncharted universe to me. It seemed more like a Gears of War/Killzone-type weapon. I haven't touched online yet though.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

I have yet to play either Uncharted game.

Convince me, GD. Why should I pick them up.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2009)

Avoid them; they are noting to fuss over. 

Do you even have a PS3?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

STFU and go pick it up.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah I have so many papers to write this week, but I'll probably give in to UC2.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 20, 2009)

All those damn spoilers need to go in the Uncharted thread.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone else excited for Eyepet or am I the only one?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I have yet to play either Uncharted game.
> 
> *Convince me, GD. Why should I pick them up.*



They have review sites and rental facilities for this sort of thing, ya know...



Kaki said:


> Avoid them; they are noting to fuss over.



*rolls eyes*



RedHairedShanks said:


> Anyone else excited for Eyepet or am I the only one?



Hasn't caught my "eye" at all HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Munken (Oct 20, 2009)

RedHairedShanks said:


> Anyone else excited for Eyepet or am I the only one?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> They have review sites and rental facilities for this sort of thing, ya know...



Yeah, but I trust you guys.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Yeah, but I trust you guys.



Wrong type of motivation. 

That's like saying you prefer someone else to pick out for you what to wear, what to eat, what courses to attend, what not to do, what to do, etc. (all part of extrinsic motivation) Who would want that, honestly? 

Finding an approach towards intrinsic motivation will build up better hype and satisfaction. Find out why you would love to play a certain kind of game, in this case, Uncharted 2. You'll appreciate it more. 

A lot of people who got UC2 recommended to them got lucky, in the sense that UC2 is broadly appealing and is of a GOD-AWESOME FUCK-WIN level hardly ever witnessed in games, or any medium for that matter. UC2 hardly ever breaks new ground (innovation is low) but executes everything else _perfectly_.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 20, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Hasn't caught my "eye" at all HAHAHAHAHA.




You don't know what you'll be missing. Isn't he/she cute? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



pek






Dan Hibiki said:


> Wrong type of motivation.
> 
> That's like saying you prefer someone else to pick out for you what to wear, what to eat, what courses to attend, what not to do, what to do, etc. (all part of extrinsic motivation) Who would want that, honestly?
> 
> ...



That's all that needs to be said. It's a high quality product. It'd be a shame to miss out on it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

The fuck is this shit... what's going on here? DO FUCKING WANT PSP Go now. This shit is sexy to the MAX!! 

[YOUTUBE]-Ipr2dnKlPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2009)

God fucking dammit, and I just bought a PSP-3000 because I heard the Go sucked and it couldn't play UMD discs.

Now I fucking want one. 

Where the hell am I gonna get 250 bucks now? Hookin?


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2009)

DS UC2 DLC codes please.

I  want a go nao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck Imma play the fuck out of Peace walker!!! Im so fucking excited!!

This must be what Kojima meant when he said the PsP Go is gonna do soemthing epic, and it will make you want a PSP Go. Fuck.. he was right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

The Best is Yet to Come


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2009)

What's the point of using a PS3 controller on a PSP if the second analog stick does nothing?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

^              _ Hater_.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

That isn't the problem to me. It's a fucking mess holding a controller while playing on a little screen. You're just gonna have to stack a good load of books I suppose.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

I will do anything for Metal gear... but that aside. It's a lot better than playing on the PSP itself IMO. The controller will make it easier... for me anyways.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

Show me your potential set-up, See.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^              _ Hater_.





I just don't see the point in using a controller when you don't have to for a portable system. It doesn't really make anything better and I don't see how it can make something easier unless it incorporates the extra buttons which wouldn't make sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2009)

So wait will they put in the full console controls or just use the controller but still have PSP controller content. Cause if it's the second one then this idea is a waste.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Show me your potential set-up, See.


The controller will probably be near my penis. I will find a way to adapt my PSP screen to my 40in HDTV and magic things will happen from there on.  




mystictrunks said:


> I just don't see the point in using a controller when you don't have to for a portable system. It doesn't really make anything better and I don't see how it can make something easier unless it incorporates the extra buttons which wouldn't make sense.


It's so you wont have to play on the PSP..  Im more comfortable with how the PS3 controller works. So it's a plus for me. If you dun like it, that's cool to bro.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

40 inch TV?

Enjoy your jagged lines.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck. I forgot about that... I guess onto my computer screen it goes. It's half that size at least.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

Watch the Peace Walker trailer.

You're still fucked


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2009)

> The controller will probably be near my penis. I will find a way to adapt my PSP screen to my 40in HDTV and magic things will happen from there on.


 Right on. We Americans like HD gaming over handheld.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 20, 2009)

hey guys, just wondering: where do you enter the UC2 DLC code?


----------



## Hentai (Oct 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> The fuck is this shit... what's going on here? DO FUCKING WANT PSP Go now. This shit is sexy to the MAX!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2009)

> hey guys, just wondering: where do you enter the UC2 DLC code?


under user control, redeem code.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 20, 2009)

guys, the UC2 multiplayer is hella addicting

although, the simultaneous kills are really pissing me off, I mean - if I hit you first *I SHOULD GET THE KILL!*

but other than that, it's fun


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, the UC2 multiplayer is hella addicting
> 
> although, the simultaneous kills are really pissing me off, I mean - if I hit you first *I SHOULD GET THE KILL!*
> 
> but other than that, it's fun


Latency is a tough thing to deal with in competitive play.  You hit him first on your screen, but he hit you first on his screen.  Who wins?  Halo 3 had similar the issues with people killing each other at the same time.  Especially with melee.

It's just something we have to learn to live with since we are playing with people hundreds to thousands of miles away.  Or we can go back to LAN parties ;3


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, the UC2 multiplayer is hella addicting
> 
> although, the simultaneous kills are really pissing me off, I mean - if I hit you first *I SHOULD GET THE KILL!*
> 
> but other than that, it's fun



It is fun, I love trash talking level 50s that suck ass....


----------



## Id (Oct 21, 2009)

is it true, that  sony will start chargeing the psn?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

If they do, I'm moving to the Wii, no joke......


----------



## Ito (Oct 21, 2009)

Id said:


> is it true, that  sony will start chargeing the psn?



It's bullshit. Free online play is a huge advantage they have over Microsoft, they wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

I seriously doubt that people will pay for it. PSN's features aren't enough to warrant a price tag as of now. Besides PS3 owners wouldn't like the sudden change for no reason, some people brought a PS3 solely for its free online service (I happen to be one of them)


----------



## Taki (Oct 21, 2009)

Sony stated many times PSN will remain free of charge.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2009)

They should not charge for online until it is easy to pirate games for the system. 

I'm happy the way things are.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2009)

Q for the Ratchet and Clank fans. I was always more of a Jak & Daxter fan, but the new game seems rather enjoyable. Is playing all previous 'main' installments on the PS2 needed to enjoy Tools of Destruction and Cracks in Time, or am I good without 'em?


----------



## Memos (Oct 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Q for the Ratchet and Clank fans. I was always more of a Jak & Daxter fan, but the new game seems rather enjoyable. Is playing all previous 'main' installments on the PS2 needed to enjoy Tools of Destruction and Cracks in Time, or am I good without 'em?



There are elements that borrow from the PS2 games but you're good without them. Reading the storylines from Wiki will do just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2009)

If that.. Tools of Destruction was perfectly enjoyable as a stand-alone game.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 22, 2009)

Id said:


> is it true, that  sony will start chargeing the psn?



Those spam messages annoy me to no end. 

If Sony did charge an online fee for the PSN would that be worse then them taking out backwards capability? I never cared for backwards capability but this would definitely irritate me.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Q for the Ratchet and Clank fans. I was always more of a Jak & Daxter fan, but the new game seems rather enjoyable. Is playing all previous 'main' installments on the PS2 needed to enjoy Tools of Destruction and Cracks in Time, or am I good without 'em?





Memos said:


> There are elements that borrow from the PS2 games but you're good without them. Reading the storylines from Wiki will do just fine.



What he said. I've played them all, except for the booty one.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2009)

Think I'mma pick up Tools today, seeing as it's save-game influences Cracks. Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Mr Gold (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if the new PS3 model for $299 is backwards compatible with PS2 and PSX games?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2009)

If it's a 60GB or 80GB then it kinda does.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

*GoW III vs. UC 2.*

Just a general question for you guys. 
*
How do you think God of War III will compare to Uncharted 2?* 

I know they're very different games but I compare them still because they're both flagship titles for PS3.

I love the GoW series and III will undoubtedly be awesome but Uncharted 2... was Uncharted 2. I can't see how GoW III could impress me more then UC 2. 

I'm thinking the next game that will marginally surpass Uncharted 2 (on PS3 anyway) will be The Last Guardian.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 25, 2009)

There are no real grounds for a comparison. We know virtually nothing of God of War III. But ...

We can speculate and say the pacing will be somewhat similar to UC2, because the previous iterations were excellently paced, very much like UC2's. I think we can safely expect to see relentless action on screen. So both games will be somewhat equal in this respect. 

If Jeffe is right and God of War III "looks like a painting come to life"; whilst adding the natural progression of graphics improvement over time, we can fairly safely say GoWIII will surpass UC2 in the graphics department. 

Gameplay is vastly different, but equally fun. No doubt. Poetic death at its best. <3 

Yeah, can't wait.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2009)

Wait you guys are comparing Uncharted 2 and God of War 3? Please don't.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2009)

GoW3 will be a great game, oen of the best on the generation, but it won't be U2 status. Fans will say it's better though.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> There are no real grounds for a comparison. *We know virtually nothing of God of War III. *But ...



We don't? 

We've seen plenty of gameplay footage and we pretty much know that it is still just GoW. All we really need to do is look at GoW II, add incredible graphics and the new level-morphing feature and we have a perfect idea of where GoW III is coming from. As good as it will be the GoW franchise isn't exactly unpredictable.



Corran said:


> Wait you guys are comparing Uncharted 2 and God of War 3? Please don't.



Too late. I already done did it and don't feel the least bit bad about it.

I know its like the cardinal sin to pit two games from different genres against each other but I think we'll be okay. 

And keep in mind I'm not actually comparing anything since GoW III hasn't been released. Its just a speculative discussion on which game we think will end up being more (for lack of a better word) epic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> GoW3 will be a great game, oen of the best on the generation, but it won't be U2 status. Fans will say it's better though.



You cannot compare these two games. Don't even start on that subject.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You cannot compare these two games. Don't even start on that subject.



People love saying things like this but when you ask them why not you seldom get a good answer... so let's try it now. Why not?

Both games happen to have graphics, music, sound, presentation and atmosphere. Why can't they be compared on these grounds?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2009)

The gameplay, story, and graphics, meaning style makes the game.

Different gameplay you get a new story, and different style to the graphics. It's a reason why you can't for example compare Sigma 2 to Uncharted 2. Sigma 2 plays faster, completely different gameplay, different style.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> The gameplay, story, and graphics, meaning style makes the game.
> 
> Different gameplay you get a new story, and different style to the graphics. It's a reason why you can't for example compare Sigma 2 to Uncharted 2. Sigma 2 plays faster, completely different gameplay, different style.



I can admit that its not easy to compare GoW III and Uncharted 2 in terms of graphics because of style. GoW III is a beat-em-up that features far more characters on screen at a time then Uncharted 2 so there has to be a vast difference in detail and texture between the two. 

But all you really have to do is change the way you compare them by asking yourself this question... which of these games does a better job with their graphics in regards to their gameplay style?

Like for example lets say as far as beat-em-ups go GoW III gets a 9 for its graphics. 

And Uncharted 2 gets a 10 as far as the graphical style that 3rd person shooter running at 30 FPS go. 

*So even though they can't be compared at face value you can still say that UC 2 has better graphics because the devs did a better job for what they were going for. *

This way of comparing them can go through all the other categories too. Which game does a better job of what it was going for? Plot, music, atmosphere..... does Uncharted 2 paint a picture of an Indiana Jones blockbuster film adventure better then GoW III paints the picture of a Greek tragedy with Clash of the Titans-scale battles? 

It takes more thought to compare games from different genres then, say, comparing CoD to Killzone but people act like its impossible. It isn't.   

And far as gameplay goes the two aren't hardly as different as you might think. Like Dan mentioned the pacing (fast cinematic action paced with QTE scenes) of the two games should be very similar.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Humm well I can't wait for GOW3 since I thought GOW2 was a 9.5 outta 10. But gonna be hard to top a 10/10 game like uncharted 2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *If Jeffe is right and God of War III "looks like a painting come to life"; whilst adding the natural progression of graphics improvement over time, we can fairly safely say GoWIII will surpass UC2 in the graphics department. *


Er.. if there's one aspect of the games that can be compared well it'd be graphics, and if there was one thing I would be sure of it'd be that God of War 3 will not be as graphically good as Uncharted 2. I don't know what you mean by 'natural progression of graphics improvement over time', nothing happens unless the developers make it happen. It's not realistic to expect Santa Monica to surpass Naughty Dog's savvy with the hardware with less than a maximum of 5 months to take advantage of any improved techniques.

The games can't be compared meaningfully in the way Cyckness is trying to do because no-one has played it, simple as that. I don't think anyone thought Uncharted 2 would get the critical plaudits it did. I still haven't played Uncharted 2, mind. 

Going off previous games in the series, I fully expect God of War 3 will have stellar sound and atmosphere. All the impressions have been that it plays just like the old games as well. It will aim to be genre-defining rather than genre-changing, just like Uncharted 2 in that respect.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2009)

> GoW3 will be a great game


 But God of War is not coming to 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

That just means less love, but since I own all i get all the love. I win


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You cannot compare these two games. Don't even start on that subject.



You can compare anything you want. 



Kaki said:


> But God of War is not combing to 360.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying to say you be a xbot


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, and I fixed the typo. 

Tekken 6 in a few days....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Tekken 6 basically is Tekken 5 with a few added features and one of the WORST single players I've ever played. It's a rent at most. Maybe buy for huge fans.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2009)

Tekken is Tekken

not expecting anything revolutionary


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Rather spend my money on Modern warfare or something 

Will buy it when its 15 pounds im sure that will be very soon


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought the motion blur was supposed to be very good, and you can customize looks a lot and the new force mode looks good. 

Other than that it is just another, fresh round in Tekken.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The games can't be compared meaningfully in the way Cyckness is trying to do because no-one has played it, simple as that. I don't think anyone thought Uncharted 2 would get the critical plaudits it did. I still haven't played Uncharted 2, mind.



To quote myself:



Cyckness said:


> *And keep in mind I'm not actually comparing anything since GoW III hasn't been released. Its just a speculative discussion on which game we think will end up being more (for lack of a better word) epic.*



My earlier rant on comparing the two was done just to explain to Jon Snow that the games can in fact be compared. In the beginning I was just asking for predictions! 

Also, you really need to play Uncharted 2 soon. Like, yesterday soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah, I didn't read that bit. There's nothing wrong with speculative discussion, but then it's not really a comparison.. 

I'm waiting for someone to sell Uncharted 2 for under £35. That's my limit, and an exception because I rated the first game highly. Otherwise I try and get games at around the £25 mark.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Just get it for 40 you cunt one off will be a one off


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 25, 2009)

Getting my PS3 back on Friday, thank the Lord.

No idea how I'm going to afford UC2, Cross Edge, KoFXII and soon Modern Warfare 2 though. Selling my body may figure in to the equation.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

I got this voucher from GAME, if i trade in my first Modern warfare i get MW2 half price  Not bad


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> I got this voucher from GAME, if i trade in my first Modern warfare i get MW2 half price  Not bad



Damn, if only I owned MW1! =[


----------



## Memos (Oct 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> I got this voucher from GAME, if i trade in my first Modern warfare i get MW2 half price  Not bad



Damn, I want that voucher.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 25, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Er.. if there's one aspect of the games that can be compared well it'd be graphics, and if there was one thing I would be sure of it'd be that God of War 3 will not be as graphically good as Uncharted 2. I don't know what you mean by 'natural progression of graphics improvement over time', nothing happens unless the developers make it happen. It's not realistic to expect Santa Monica to surpass Naughty Dog's savvy with the hardware with less than a maximum of 5 months to take advantage of any improved techniques.



Actually, it is realistic.  I had forgotten to mention the scope in relation to 'natural progression'. Only high-class developers like Naughty Dog, Capcom, id Studios, Bethesda, SCE etcetera are capable of setting new standards. It's a given developers need to make it happen, the thing is, the aforementioned will, given enough time. 

In short, empirical evidence shows a continuous improvement over time, with regard to the look and feel of (AAA) games.  Also, given the limits of my (and your!) assumptions, it is here I fully agree with you: 



> Going off previous games in the series, I fully *expect *God of War 3 will have stellar sound and atmosphere.



I expect SCE Studios to outperform Naughty Dog in a variety of small ways. SCE Studies is _likely _to either match or surpass Naughty Dog's most recent performance (UC2) 



> The games can't be compared meaningfully in the way Cyckness is trying to do because no-one has played it, simple as that. I don't think anyone thought Uncharted 2 would get the critical plaudits it did. *I still haven't played Uncharted 2, mind.*



Remedy that. 

They can't be compared meaningfully unless you are clear on the limits of your assumptions. We both (Cyckness and myself) made those clear. 

Besides, it's a Sunday, and we are probably all very, very bored. Normally I would not engage in these kind of conversations because they are pretty pointless, but I remedied my boredom and interesting things happened  

What I did to remedy my boredom even more was go play Batman: Arkham Asylum. I have found all of the 240 riddler challenges myself and completed 65% of the challenge rooms. I'm now at 94% completion.  Yay for me! 

Don't know if I can go on, because I'm not that good at combat. I think I'm at the limit of my capabilities. I still have to play the game on Hard, which is possible for me but will require a time investment, and complete the Combat Challenges, which I won't be able to complete. There's one other Trophy I can easily get by playing through the game again, _Party Pooper_.  The remaining Trophies can only be obtained by completing all of the challenge rooms. Alas, i have trouble maintaining a good combat flow  



> All the impressions have been that it plays just like the old games as well. It will aim to be genre-defining rather than genre-changing, just like Uncharted 2 in that respect.



Agreed.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

The voucher is free in GAME go go go


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is the whole list of games you can give to them to get it half price 

Call of duty modern warfare 
Brutal legend
Fifa 10
WWE smackdown vs raw 2010
The beatles rockband 
Borderlands 
Tekken 6 
Need for speed shift 
Operastion Falshpoint dragon rising
Singstar take that 
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Uncharted 2
GTA episodes from liberty city 
Forza 3


----------



## Memos (Oct 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Here is the whole list of games you can give to them to get it half price
> 
> Call of duty modern warfare
> Brutal legend
> ...


CoD4 is the only one on thet list I have anyway.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

I would part ways with mine easy, i hate the fact that it has respawning enemies


----------



## Memos (Oct 25, 2009)

I just don't play mine anymore. I could as well give it away.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

So go to GAME yeah 

We need you in CoD you are already slacking with UC2  but i forgive you but MW2.....


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Tekken 6 looks amazing.....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

^Well I wish I could say the same 

Tekken 6 review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7JB4th2VK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

^ Man......


The graphics look like ass. The screen shots were misleading. I don't know where to start, but thanks for that review.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, off to pick up a copy of Virtual Fighter 5. :/


----------



## Helix (Oct 25, 2009)

The graphics don't honestly look _that_ bad as people make it out to be. But that's not the main worry for a fighting game in the first place. As far as improvement goes, many of the popular tournament Tekken players say that this is the most balanced Tekken out of the series. I think that's saying something, considering there are 40 characters in the game.

Anyways, the scenerio mode is not the main portion of the game. It is just extra fluff to add to it, and by no means is any Tekken fan getting the game just to play for the story. It's for the competition, the fighting. Personally, I enjoy the story; I been following it since the first game. Though, I have heard the cutscenes were not great in T6.

I look forward to picking up this game and testing out the bound system. Those extra few seconds tremendously change the juggle and oki style of fighting. As for the rage system, it is not much of a threat unless you have trouble finishing off people or defending attacks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Actually, it is realistic.  I had forgotten to mention the scope in relation to 'natural progression'. Only high-class developers like Naughty Dog, Capcom, id Studios, Bethesda, SCE etcetera are capable of setting new standards. It's a given developers need to make it happen, *the thing is, the aforementioned will, given enough time.*


Why? This relies entirely on the ingenuity of the developers after the system has been understood on a basic level, which it has by now. Time does not guarantee anything, especially in the amount of time between now and when GoW3 goes gold. I'm not doubting SSM's credentials, but I am doubting that we 'can fairly safely say that GoW3 will surpass UC2 graphically' simply because I think that what I've seen so far of both games does not reflect that. Perhaps a lot of it is preference for the Uncharted art style. 

The Santa Monica team did genial work with the first two games on the PS2, that's obvious. I believe that the best graphics of the console generation will be in games developed by the SCE studios, as games like Uncharted 2, Killzone 2 have shown and what Gran Turismo 5 and God of War 3 will show. The Last Guardian is looking very good as well. 

What would you rate Batman then?



Vault said:


> Just get it for 40 you cunt one off will be a one off


:taichou I won't budge. MGS4 is the only game I bought for 40.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 25, 2009)

Do most of y'all trade in games to get discounts when buying new ones? I've done it once, traded in Mirror's Edge and NBA Live 09 to get Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion and MGS4 Platinum.

I'd do it only if it's a great deal, but I really hate parting with games, even though I've clocked it multiple times. I wanna be able to have a huge library of PS3 games to show off to cousins.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Helix said:


> The graphics don't honestly look _that_ bad as people make it out to be. But that's not the main worry for a fighting game in the first place. As far as improvement goes, many of the popular tournament Tekken players say that this is the most balanced Tekken out of the series. I think that's saying something, considering there are 40 characters in the game.
> 
> Anyways, the scenerio mode is not the main portion of the game. It is just extra fluff to add to it, and by no means is any Tekken fan getting the game just to play for the story. It's for the competition, the fighting. Personally, I enjoy the story; I been following it since the first game. Though, I have heard the cutscenes were not great in T6.
> 
> I look forward to picking up this game and testing out the bound system. Those extra few seconds tremendously change the juggle and oki style of fighting. As for the rage system, it is not much of a threat unless you have trouble finishing off people or defending attacks.


Except scenario mode IS a main part of the game as it is used to unlock a lot of the items and gain money the quickest way. But since it sucks so much it defiantly brings down the total package. 

As far as fighting goes yes Tekken can still be a fun fighter no doubt but reviewing the whole game, it has to many flaws to call it anything higher then good.


----------



## Helix (Oct 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Except scenario mode IS a main part of the game as it is used to unlock a lot of the items and gain money the quickest way. But since it sucks so much it defiantly brings down the total package.



It may be the main source of unlocking items and gaining money, but that's not what Tekken is. That is for customizing your character, NOT fighting. It's only to make your character look "cool" and appealing when your fighting. And, the arcade mode should be a decent way of gaining money just like in Tekken 5.

I have not personally played it yet, so I'll probably comment on it later this week. However, scenerio mode reminds me of a 3D version of Streets of Rage. So I'll see how it is since I liked that game as well.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 25, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Do most of y'all trade in games to get discounts when buying new ones? I've done it once, traded in Mirror's Edge and NBA Live 09 to get Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion and MGS4 Platinum.
> 
> I'd do it only if it's a great deal, but I really hate parting with games, even though I've clocked it multiple times. I wanna be able to have a huge library of PS3 games to show off to cousins.



Yeah I tend not to trade in games as well. Only PS3 game I've traded in was FIFA 09 and that was because it came with the PS3 and I didn't want it in the first place. Last time I traded in games before that was when the PS1 was still current-gen.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

hey guys, is Infamous worth it? I might go trade in some old games for it tomorrow.

Also, how about LBP - people still play it, right?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 25, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Why? This relies entirely on the ingenuity of the developers after the system has been understood on a basic level, which it has by now. Time does not guarantee anything, especially in the amount of time between now and when GoW3 goes gold. I'm not doubting SSM's credentials, but I am doubting that we 'can fairly safely say that GoW3 will surpass UC2 graphically' simply because I think that what I've seen so far of both games does not reflect that. Perhaps a lot of it is preference for the Uncharted art style.



Empirical evidence (derived from experimentation and observation, rather than theory) tells me I can rely on time to extend the complexity of an already existing foundation (your "has been understood on a basic level"). 

Your own post demonstrates the resulting consequence and also agrees with what I had told you already but maybe failed to understand:



> The Santa Monica team did genial work with the first two games on the PS2, that's obvious. I believe that the best graphics of the console generation will be in games developed by the SCE studios, as games like Uncharted 2, Killzone 2 have shown and what Gran Turismo 5 and God of War 3 will show. The Last Guardian is looking very good as well.



The further down the line of a console's *future *, the more beautiful games get, don't they? You won't argue against this. Now you might think again of those 5 months ... God of War III has been in development for a long time. Longer than Uncharted 2 had been, with another 5 months to go. All three aforementioned variables tell me we can expect to see an improvement over the current standard. 

We have seen very little of GoWIII in motion, but I find it likely to assume Santa Monica does not wish to spoil us too much with their best, most creative artwork and is why you now feel as such ("I think that what I've seen so far of both games does not reflect that") 

Then there's also this:

The knowledge spill-over effect from both Santa Monica based companies will allow for another safe assumption, that is, SCE will make use of Naughty Dog's ingenuity. We cannot make a safe assumption on how they make use of ND's skill, however. Each developer (as in, programmer) is different, but we must not underestimate the effect of the learning curve and the spill-over effects between both companies. Based on these two objects, which are heavily connected to my earlier considered time principle, I was able to make my fairly safe assumption. 

Do I make myself clear now? Or is it all trivial nonsense? Maybe we should forfeit the entire discussion. 



> What would you rate Batman then?



An honest question. Entertainment level is high. I truly feel like Batman. I kick ass, I love that feeling, and I love the atmosphere and characters. From beginning to end, I loved every part of it, safe for Croc's Lair. That part was boring and tedious. 

The game has little replay value to me, so it will lose a full point on my scale because of this. The amount of time I've spent on Batman:AA is currently unknown. A safe guess would be 32 hours. I got my monnies' worth and I would rate the game at 85%.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 25, 2009)

lol @ my crucial mistake. I realized this after I had gone to bed. I came out of my bed to fix it. xD


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, is Infamous worth it? I might go trade in some old games for it tomorrow.
> 
> Also, how about LBP - people still play it, right?



Rent Infamous IMO.




Did you seriously ask that? LBP has one of the best communities, people make new level constantly.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review crazy. I'm still amped for tekken. 

Any comments on superior customizations? 
Why does a long and 'shitty' single player addition bring down the experience? You don't need to play it at all. 

You may not like the crazy story, but do they still have cut scenes for each character when you beat arcade? That's something most fighting games don't give you.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Rent Infamous IMO.



well, I mean, there's not much else worth getting at the moment

unless you can recommend me something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2009)

inFAMOUS
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2

get them


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> well, I mean, there's not much else worth getting at the moment
> 
> unless you can recommend me something.


Uh... We are a few days from November, the biggest month for game releases all year.  If you don't have a game or two you are looking forward to next month you may have issues.

Though if you don't feel like paying full price for games I can see that.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

I tried the demo for the original Ninja Gaiden - I hated it, thanks for the recommendation though.



Stumpy said:


> Uh... We are a few days from November, the biggest month for game releases all year.  If you don't have a game or two you are looking forward to next month you may have issues.
> 
> Though if you don't feel like paying full price for games I can see that.



I should probably explain, see, I'm trading in some old games and get to pick out any 2 new ones I want for free

however, this offer only lasts until Oct.30, otherwise, I would totally get AC2 and MW2


----------



## Akira (Oct 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Well I wish I could say the same
> 
> Tekken 6 review -



Honestly what the fuck was that stage when you were fighting 10 of the exact same sumo wrestler in a random street??

Good review but I gotta say I'm still buying T6, Dark Resurrection was one of my most played games with friends so I'll get this even if Namco did take an absurd amount of time bringing it to consoles.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Thanks for the review crazy. I'm still amped for tekken.
> 
> Any comments on superior customizations?
> Why does a long and 'shitty' single player addition bring down the experience? You don't need to play it at all.
> ...



Customization is pretty damn good. It brings it down because it's how to unlock a lot of items. Sure might just want to stick to VS mode which is fine and is fun but if you wanna unblock most cloths and items gotta go through the terrible made single player. Plus it should be made fun regardless, it's no excuse. 

And yes there are cutscenes at the end for each character in arcade mode.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

this is kind of off-topic with all the other convos in this thread, but did anyone notice that Burnout Paradise is now only $15 on the PSN store 

I just wish it was that price before I bought Fat Princess


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

FP is addicting for a week, I haven't touched it since. =/

And get Demon Souls


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Akira said:


> Honestly what the fuck was that stage when you were fighting 10 of the exact same sumo wrestler in a random street??
> 
> Good review but I gotta say I'm still buying T6, Dark Resurrection was one of my most played games with friends so I'll get this even if Namco did take an absurd amount of time bringing it to consoles.



Well yeah the VS mode is still tekken and if I was so burnt out on Tekken or fighting games in general I'd have fun with this more so. But I had to review everything the game had to offer is all.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> FP is addicting for a week, I haven't touched it since. =/
> *
> And get Demon Souls*



waaaayyy too hardcore for me

I've had enough hardcore RPG's for a while, what with Oblivion and FO3

to be honest, Oblivion was crap, I felt 0 connection to anything, everyone moved like robots too, which didn't help

that's what I get for assuming a 2006 game could compare to what I've played lately


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitely get Infamous its a great game as for Batman the game is a dream come true if you are a hardcore Batman fan, the riddles are amazing to those wyo really know Batman, everything is well thought off. Second most fun i have had playing a game in 09.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, I'm not really a fan of batman, and Arkham Asylum, while a good game, is just a rental I think, as far as I know, there's no multiplayer and the single-player is like 8-12 hours long


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> waaaayyy too hardcore for me



Demon's Souls is too hardcore for everyone. Its like a cheese grater to the genitals.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Demon's Souls is too hardcore for everyone. Its like a cheese grater to the genitals.



which is why I'm surprised that there's so much buzz for such a niche game

I swear, everyone I ask for a recommendation is like "DEMON SOULZ, GET IT NAO!"


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

You wont get much from it if you are not a proper fan but dont get me wrong even to non hardcore fans game is still great. Just feels abit more special when you solve a riddle and you go 'Ahhh, i c whut u did thar, clever'

Also combat and stealth in the game rules


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, the gameplay in the demo was very satisfying, especially systematically taking out unwitting thugs

as well, the combat is just so slick in the way that the controls are spot on, it's fluid, and the animations are gorgeous


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> which is why I'm surprised that there's so much buzz for such a niche game
> 
> I swear, everyone I ask for a recommendation is like "DEMON SOULZ, GET IT NAO!"



Well they're right to recommend it. Its a really great game if for no other reason then the fact that it's so hardcore. You don't really get challenged like Demon's Souls challenges you anymore. Games these days are designed to make you _feel_ like you've accomplished something rather then being challenged. That's why QTE's in games are so big now. 

Beyond that the atmosphere is excellent.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well they're right to recommend it. Its a really great if for no other reason then the fact that it's so hardcore. You don't really get challenged like Demon's Souls challenges you anymore. Games these days are designed to make you _feel_ like you've accomplished something rather then being challenged. That's why QTE's in games are so big now.
> 
> Beyond that the atmosphere is excellent.



Dude, I felt like I accomplished something when I beat UC2 on Crushing, just saying.

and the atmosphere is part of what turns me off the game, it just looks sooooooooo depressing


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Too bleak


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

...just the word I was looking for, lol


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Dude, I felt like I accomplished something when I beat UC2 on Crushing, just saying.
> 
> and the atmosphere is part of what turns me off the game, it just looks sooooooooo depressing



Well I haven't tried UC 2 on Crushing yet but I can guesstimate that its not the sort of challenge I'm referring to. They pretty much just make it so it takes fewer bullets to kill you/more bullets to kill them, right? 

In Demon's Souls (and other old-school games of the same mold) not only are the enemies hard to kill but the price you pay for losing will bring you to tears. And you WILL lose. So so many times. 

But the pay-off you get from actually winning is a sense of accomplishment that goes deep... and its that sense of accomplishment that keeps us recommending the game to you.  

And its supposed to be soooooo depressing! It pulls you into the game world the same way that the witty banter in UC 2's cut-scenes pulls you into that world. You really do feel like some pitiful lonely knight trapped in a hellhole on a fool's errand with no chance of success. Its bloody brilliant!


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 26, 2009)

Netflix comin' to PS3 soon.!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2009)

That's a great feature, let's hope it comes to Europe before 2012


----------



## squilliam (Oct 26, 2009)

wow, that's awesome

...any chance it'll come to Canada? lol

EDIT: hey guys, just wondering; should I get LBP or Infamous, I'm a fan of both genres so that doesn't really matter to me, it's just that I can only get 1


----------



## Kaki (Oct 26, 2009)

Get LPB GOTY version. It's got so many levels online.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> wow, that's awesome
> 
> ...any chance it'll come to Canada? lol
> 
> EDIT: hey guys, just wondering; should I get LBP or Infamous, I'm a fan of both genres so that doesn't really matter to me, it's just that I can only get 1



Infamous by far, such a awesome game.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 26, 2009)

lol, mixed opinions ftw

inFamous really did seem like my type of game, it's just that I'm sure it'll be cheap soon anyways, and people say that it's got a lack of content overall

LBP, on the other hand, seemed "meh" to me. The platforming gameplay is fun but nothing amazing, and as for creation tools - I never really use them in games because I'm not really very creative I guess


----------



## Kaki (Oct 26, 2009)

If you don't see yourself spending a lot of time checking out user levels, go with infamous. The gameplay is really smooth and fast.


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Dude, I felt like I accomplished something when I beat UC2 on Crushing, just saying.



Really? I breezed through it in a matter of hours. Too easy.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 26, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Really? I breezed through it in a matter of hours. Too easy.



it was kinda breezy for me as well; what really gave me a challenge was the final boss


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> it was kinda breezy for me as well; what really gave me a challenge was the final boss



But you said you felt you accomplished something by beating the game on crushing. Lazarevic was only a boss.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 26, 2009)

I felt accomplished because it was a great experience to play through and just a satisfying story overall

also, I think you mentioning who the final boss is is spoilers

EDIT: this is bullshit guys, do you think Best Buy should give a trade in value of at least $9 for GTA IV?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> wow, that's awesome
> 
> ...any chance it'll come to Canada? lol
> 
> EDIT: hey guys, just wondering; should I get LBP or Infamous, I'm a fan of both genres so that doesn't really matter to me, it's just that I can only get 1


They are so different and you should have a general idea what kind of games they are so you should just pick whichever you think you'll enjoy more at the moment. Both are great games.


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

Am I the only one here who fucking hates LBP?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 26, 2009)

in before crazymtf

although i doubt he *hates* it


----------



## Ito (Oct 26, 2009)

No, I hate it. I've been trying to sell it for a year now.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say hate, but I think it's horrifically overrated. Played it a few times, got bored, been collecting dust for months. Only time I actually got much enjoyment was playing Co-op with my brother, then we just went back to CoD.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't hate it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> I wouldn't say hate, but I think it's horrifically overrated. Played it a few times, got bored, been collecting dust for months. Only time I actually got much enjoyment was playing Co-op with my brother, then we just went back to CoD.



^This. I don't hate it, just overrated as fuck.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Am I the only one here who fucking hates LBP?




No you're not... but each and every day I mourn for you guys. 

That being said, I think LBP deserves all the critical and fanboy praise it has gotten. One of the best games ever made and a step in the right direction if we're talking online gaming.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 26, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Am I the only one here who fucking hates LBP?



Am I the only one here who hasn't played it?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2009)

*RANDOM WARNING!*

DO NOT BUY* .DETUNED.* 

Its only like 3 bucks but it isn't worth a cent of your money or a second of your time.

Its not a clever toy like Noby Noby Boy. Its not even nice to look at and manipulate like Linger in Shadows. Its a man sitting in chair with a morphing head.... and you can play XMB music. That is all. 

Its a bunch of nothing.

Its less then nothing.

Its like getting the girl of your wildest wettest dreams to go to the prom with you only on the condition that you don't talk to her or touch her at all. And you have to pay her 3 dollars.... but as soon as you give her the money she doesn't even do the little she promised. She instead kicks you in the sack and runs away.

If you fancy such an experience you can ignore my warning.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2009)

^LOL love the *"Its like getting the girl of your wildest wettest dreams to go to the prom with you only on the condition that you don't talk to her or touch her at all." *


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Am I the only one here who fucking hates LBP?



Whut?



But nah, I can totally understand why people wouldn't like it.  There's a lot of barriers that still need to be addressed considering it's a "realistic" physics based platformer, but for what it's worth... Mm did a great job for their first huge game on top of creating a pseudo-genre in the console space (on top of giving me a ton of cool shit =P).

Aside from all that jazz...


*Spoiler*: _I gots me serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break._


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _I gots me serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break._



That's a really nice cover... :ho


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Whut?



_Who_ *are* you?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2009)

He's the Bukkage.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _I gots me serving of Bayonetta and some Chicken McNuggs for my lunch break._



*Spoiler*: __ 









Now I'm confused...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2009)

I went on a shopping spree

Borderlands
NFS:undercover(got shift but I felt like getting it because it has my car + its cheap)
valkyrie chronicles
resistance 2
20 euro PSN


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japanese PS3 cover.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 27, 2009)

PS3 is superior.


----------



## Memos (Oct 27, 2009)

I do prefer the US cover. If the 360 isn't fixed before I get it, i'll go for the PS3 version.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> PS3 is superior.



There's something so subtle about that ass.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone remember the days where they rated E games for the playstation that wasn't mediocre?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> PS3 is superior.



Definitely. 

The Japanese 360 cover looks awful.


----------



## Ito (Oct 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> PS3 is superior.



In every way, shape, and form.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Does anyone remember the days where they rated E games for the playstation that wasn't mediocre?



You mean like today? 

Ratchet and Clank: CIT just came out.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hasn't Ratchet and clank always been rated T?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the Xbox one. . .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Hasn't Ratchet and clank always been rated T?



Not sure.

CIT is listed as E+10 IIRC.



mystictrunks said:


> I like the Xbox one. . .



And with time I'll learn to forgive you for that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

R&C have been E10 since E10 became a rating, before that they were T.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys, just wondering, anyone ever see Naruto/Bleach themed levels in LBP?

that would be total lulz

also, wth is Bayonetta? Sounds like a sniper rifle


----------



## Kaki (Oct 27, 2009)

> I like the Xbox one. . .


Good, I was going to have a lot of trouble if you didn't prefer xbox.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Good, I was going to have a lot of trouble if you didn't prefer xbox.



                             .


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

so ... PS3 netflixs

worth it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so ... PS3 netflixs
> 
> worth it?



If you like, and have, netflix yea.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2009)

If you didn't prefer xbox, I would have to do a lot of research into why a person would suddenly reverse their beliefs. I'm interested in that sort of thing. Fortunately, you are consistent with human nature as far as I understand it. 

And I'm looking forward to netflix as my PC has failed me in streaming movies. 

A reminder: You can do a variety of fast forwards and slow speeds with the right stick while watching a DVD.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaki said:


> If you didn't prefer xbox, I would have to do a lot of research into why a person would suddenly reverse their beliefs. I'm interested in that sort of thing. Fortunately, you are consistent with human nature as far as I understand it.


But I don't prefer the xbox. I enjoy both for different things and I've been playing my ps3 more than my xbox for like a month or so.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Picked up ratchet today. Gonna play it tonight...i think.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2009)

Gonna review it crazy, I recall you did ToD. 

Ok, I think I got it sorted out Mystick, but were you joking about liking the xbox cover more and thinking Sony buys exclusives?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 28, 2009)

Pics of the intro, btw.  Fucking wild.



Yup, I just threw it in and didn't have to mess with the options at all.  Full English all the way.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

I support the PS3 cover as well as the new sub-title of the thread.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Gonna review it crazy, I recall you did ToD.
> 
> Ok, I think I got it sorted out Mystick, but were you joking about liking the xbox cover more and thinking Sony buys exclusives?



I do like the Xbox cover more, even though noth look pretty bad,  and of course I was joking about Sony buying exclusives since i don't really care about them having exclusives.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaki said:


> If you didn't prefer xbox, I would have to do a lot of research into why a person would suddenly reverse their beliefs. I'm interested in that sort of thing. Fortunately, you are consistent with human nature as far as I understand it.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to netflix as my PC has failed me in streaming movies.
> 
> A reminder: *You can do a variety of fast forwards and slow speeds with the right stick* while watching a DVD.


You probably can't do that with Netflix streaming movies. But yeah, it's pretty slick with Blu-rays.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

I really wish we would've gotten Stories from Liberty City. After really looking at The Ballad of Gay Tony, I want to play it so bad.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

hey guys, just traded in COD4, Fallout 3, and Elder Scrolls IV for LBP GOTY edition (with mod-nation beta!)

good deal, yes/no?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, just traded in COD4, Fallout 3, and Elder Scrolls IV for LBP GOTY edition (with mod-nation beta!)
> 
> good deal, yes/no?



I'm going to say it was a good deal but I'm biased. Sackboy can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, just traded in COD4, Fallout 3, and Elder Scrolls IV for LBP GOTY edition (with mod-nation beta!)
> 
> good deal, yes/no?



Even if we say that LBP is a very good game, which is the general consensus, the other three are also very good games, it seems very unbalanced to me.

I'd say no anyway though, as I'd have any of those three over LBP in the first place.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

I figure nobody is gonna be playing cod4 in a month, and Elder Scrolls IV is old as fuck, so I did it


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you played LBP yet?


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> I figure nobody is gonna be playing cod4 in a month, and Elder Scrolls IV is old as fuck, so I did it



True, if you've really had your fill of them then sure, you'll enjoy playing LBP more than having games collecting dust on your shelf, so it's gotta be a good deal in that respect.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Have you played LBP yet?



no, but I've heard great things

I mean, overall GOTY winner in 2008, and over 70 other awards

I was like "damn, it's gotta at least be decent"


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> no, but I've heard great things
> 
> I mean, overall GOTY winner in 2008, and over 70 other awards
> 
> I was like "damn, it's gotta at least be decent"



Well I generally don't condone just buying a game (or, even worse, trading in 3 very good games) on hearsay but in regards to LBP you happened to get lucky and made a wise choice.

Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

hopefully mod-nation racers is fun too, the trailer looked interesting


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, just traded in COD4, Fallout 3, and Elder Scrolls IV for LBP GOTY edition (with mod-nation beta!)
> 
> good deal, yes/no?


You got screwed over. Each of those games will get you $40 in game credit at EB Games if you live in Canada, I'm sure it's the same at a Gamestop in the US. But if you're in Europe, you should be used to getting screwed when it comes to video games.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> You got screwed over. Each of those games will get you $40 in game credit at EB Games if you live in Canada, *I'm sure it's the same at a Gamestop in the US.* But if you're in Europe, you should be used to getting screwed when it comes to video games.



I live in NYC and I recently tried to sell RE5 at Gamestop and they told me it was worth $7.85 in store credit.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> You got screwed over. Each of those games will get you $40 in game credit at EB Games if you live in Canada, I'm sure it's the same at a Gamestop in the US. But if you're in Europe, you should be used to getting screwed when it comes to video games.



not that it really matters at this point, but Elder Scrolls new is $40, so I doubt I would get even $20 for it

Fallout 3 you're maybe right about

COD4 I also doubt because their reasoning might be "Modern Warfare 2 is coming out soon" and thus give me a low price for it


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, just traded in COD4, Fallout 3, and Elder Scrolls IV for LBP GOTY edition (with mod-nation beta!)
> 
> good deal, yes/no?



Considering I'm in the GOTY edition, a big fat resounding YES!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2009)

I still suck your Donkey Dick


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

DS, you're shitting me....you're one of of the guys that made the community-made exclusive levels!?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh its the DS dick suck hour again?  [/jealous]


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Oh its the DS dick suck hour again?  [/jealous]





Jon Snow said:


> I still suck your Donkey Dick



Apparently. 



squilliam said:


> DS, you're shitting me....you're one of of the guys that made the community-made exclusive levels!?



Yes sir.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

no, but seriously, dick-sucking aside, that's a pretty big deal, out of like 1 million+ people, I think only like 18 were selected by Mm personally...

you better have crafted one hell of a level for me, DS 

EDIT: this also kinda makes me wonder how DS got all those UC2 codes? 

is he actually a dev or something?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about renting LBP just for the sake of trying it out.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok never mind. On tivs.ca, a Canadian trade-in value site it shows that:

CoD4 is $37.00 at EB
Elderly Scrolls is $8.00 @ EB
RE5 is $18 & EB but $40 at Future Shop
Fallout 3 is also $40 at Future Shop but only $10.50 at EB.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Ok never mind. On tivs.ca, a Canadian trade-in value site it shows that:
> 
> CoD4 is $37.00 at EB
> Elderly Scrolls is $8.00 @ EB
> ...



you were still fairly correct tho, I mean, if I traded between Futureshop and EB, I would've made like $15 extra

oh well, live and learn, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Well order B's Ass today. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't understand, do people buy Bayonetta for the action, or for the ass?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Well B's Ass is easier to type then Bayonetta. I want it for the action, to me she's ugly.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2009)

> I don't understand, do people buy Bayonetta for the action, or for the ass?


 I say,"Is it too much to ask for both?"


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 29, 2009)

Sony PS3 Discussion Thread of Bayonetta's small head.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 29, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently.



Edited by Donkey Show.


----------



## Memos (Oct 29, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Edited by Donkey Show.



 That was harsh.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm getting bayonetta for the action. her sexiness is just a bonus : ]

she will spawn thousands of japanese doujinshi I bet. lots of hair fetish stuff like that person from guilty gear P:


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2009)

squilliam said:


> no, but seriously, dick-sucking aside, that's a pretty big deal, out of like 1 million+ people, I think only like 18 were selected by Mm personally...
> 
> you better have crafted one hell of a level for me, DS
> 
> ...


Didn't you know? He's got connections. Even more so since his LBP levels have become popular.

Aside from that, I don't know a damn thing.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 29, 2009)

@ Bayonetta being sexy


----------



## Furious George (Oct 29, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @ Bayonetta being sexy



I'm gonna second that LOL.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not into milf's so no....just for the gameplay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 29, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @ Bayonetta being sexy





Cyckness said:


> I'm gonna second that LOL.





Oxvial said:


> I'm not into milf's so no....just for the gameplay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

Good counter.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 29, 2009)

Is uncharted any good?


----------



## Ito (Oct 29, 2009)

I need a golden AK-47 code for Uncharted. Anyone willing to help a member out?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2009)

Bayonetta looks like what DMC 4 should have been.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 29, 2009)

How enjoyable is brutal legend? I heard that tim scahfner fans were a bit disappointed in it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

Tim Schafer fans should have known exactly what to expect form Brutal Legend.  A hilarious, well written love letter to metal with some decent at best gameplay to get you through the game.  That is what they do, and I am ok with that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Edited by Donkey Show.


----------



## Memos (Oct 29, 2009)

I was gonna edit this to you apologising to him  But then I thought better of it.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 29, 2009)

Tim Schafer is probaly the greatest creative mind in the game industry. i thought pyschonauts had some fun gameplay.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 29, 2009)

I enjoyed it, but I did have a couple critiques.

1) It's very short (I suppose the multiplayer makes it longer, dunno, never tried it).

2) It's a covert RTS game when the demo makes it out to be a more typical hack+slash.  And the RTS elements seemed rather awkward to control to me (the second-to-last battle in particular was almost impossible to have organized control).


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Tim Schafer is probaly the greatest creative mind in the game industry. i thought pyschonauts had some fun gameplay.


I had plenty of fun with Psychonauts as well, but as far as platformers go the shit had some serious issues.  Brutal Legend is probably the same way.


----------



## Memos (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

Schafer needs to produce a sequel to Psychonauts already.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Schafer needs to produce a sequel to Psychonauts already.



He needs to get his paper up to do that


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 29, 2009)

Brutal Legends' demo was brutal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 29, 2009)

The demo was @#$@ing awesome.  If they made a ~20 hour game that was as good as the 10-minute demo it would perhaps be the awesomist game of all time.

The actual game is quite good, but it could have been better


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2009)

i didn't like the RTS part of Brutal Legend, the controls were sorta clunky imo


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I'm gonna rent Brutal Legend. Something tells me it's not worth buying.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm a lil late to this, but my uncharted 1 arrived today, cant wait to start this one. currently playing oblivion for the second time (with more efficiency), should be done in a week max.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guys, I've seen dozens of user-created costumes for LBP online, my question is:

how the hell do you create custom costumes?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, I've seen dozens of user-created costumes for LBP online, my question is:
> 
> how the hell do you create custom costumes?



You take the stickers and other decorations on top of mixing and matching the costume pieces you already have and pop them on your Sackboy.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks DS

btw, the GOW III look gorey as hell


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

What do some people have against quick time events?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

No clue, love em, makes the cinemas even more exciting.


----------



## Coltaine (Oct 31, 2009)

Because for a year or two they were a trend that lots of devs picked up without implementing them. They tossed them in out of nowhere, with no prior existence of them in the game, and failing to recognize things in time, people get annoyed. Multiply that by the hundreds, and that's what people have against quick-time events. Plus, when oversaturated with, it makes a game less about immersion and more about blaugh.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 31, 2009)

Well hot women do tend to have that... but they also tend to not have bee-hive hairdos, granny glasses and hideous accents. I'll pass.



The Cheat said:


> What do some people have against quick time events?



1). Makes game way too easy. 

2). At this point its over-done. 

3). Pulls the player out of the game for a few moments ending suspension of disbelief.

4). Most games tend to go overboard with them to the point of using them in the stead of real gameplay.

Those are a few reasons. 

I think they're fine in moderation.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

QTE are over played now, they where amazing back when RE4 came out, why bother qte to jump from car to car (WET) when you can manually do it yourself and fun as hell (Uncharted)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, don't really fancy QTE's. But it seems like it's the best method of action control in character and story-based games like Heavy Rain, where a traditional control scheme wouldn't be as intuitive. Remains to be seen whether the game itself will be any good though.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Think its going to be trash


----------



## Furious George (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm hoping that Heavy Rain isn't a victim of Sony's over-ambitious ways but there's a good chance it will be. If it is then it won't really matter if the game is good or not. Its like this: 

Nintendo puts out Super Mario Galaxy and its a hit. 

Microsoft puts out Halo: ODST and its a hit. 

Sony makes crazy claims and broadcasts all its aspirations for Heavy Rain ("it will be a pivotal step in the gaming industry that will change how narrative story-telling is done". Not verbatim but gist of what HR's creative director has been saying) a year before its released. People are disappointed by what they get.

Sometimes I wish they would just make games and shut up. If a game is truly ground-breaking it will speak for itself.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2009)

Let's be real. It's Indigo Prophecy 2.0. It will have a dope story but the controls will turn most people off. It will get tons of critical acclaim and be the new face of the dumbass "Games are art" movement.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

Its will be like MGS4: an interactive movie. I will think about getting it but it doesn't look like much of a game.

What qualifies for art these days anyway?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2009)

MGS was not an interactive movie. 
The trolling line goes like this. "MGS4? Great movie." Something to that effect. It's commenting on it's long and numerous cut scenes. 

Heavy Rain will not use cut scenes but will use QTEs while things play out.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

So its an interactive movie? Really, that doesn't sound much of a game to me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2009)

For a "QTE" game, Heavy Rain is pretty open ended.  When I played it at Sony Liverpool earlier this month, it was pretty interesting how a lot of the minor things you do in the game affect the QTEs.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2009)

fuck the haters...I'm going to buy Heavy Rain .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I'm hoping that Heavy Rain isn't a victim of Sony's over-ambitious ways but there's a good chance it will be. If it is then it won't really matter if the game is good or not. Its like this:
> 
> Nintendo puts out Super Mario Galaxy and its a hit.
> 
> ...


Sony didn't say any of that stuff. Quantic Dream are an entirely separate entity.

I don't know what you're thinking equating Heavy Rain with Super Mario and Halo anyway. I don't think Heavy Rain will be brilliant or rubbish, but I'd guess it turns out to be _slightly_ above average. Hope I'm wrong.



Donkey Show said:


> For a "QTE" game, Heavy Rain is pretty open ended.  When I played it at Sony Liverpool earlier this month, it was pretty interesting how a lot of the minor things you do in the game affect the QTEs.


This stuff all sounds promising.. but the way I see it, these interesting little features won't be able to make the game and it's going to depend on the narrative.. that is what I have little faith in.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 31, 2009)

All you here with a ps3 that like puzzle games should *really* go and buy Critter Crunch on the PSN

seriously, that game is an absolute steal at it's current price


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

HR will be amazing, it looks amazing so far so far. 

Also Played some bayonetta today at work, I want my copy to come in NOW!


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

Heavy Rain would Yahtzee's biggest target of all time.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr.Lucifer said:


> Heavy Rain would Yahtzee's biggest target of all time.


Nope that was Super Smash Bros. Brawl and he already reviewed it   Heavy Rain should be an exception to the QTE's suck rule since the game is supposed to be like nothing we have ever played before.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

RE4's QTEs were pretty fun. So was GOW's. Still gaming should an interactive story without sacrificing gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't really feel it sacrifices gameplay. Let's be honest QTE shit in God of war is done so well you don't really give a darn that your not manual moving, your still hitting the important parts of the event which makes you feel just as much in the game as if you were jumping and clicking X.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not refering to QTE, I like them.  I was refering to an overdosage of cutscene heavy games. I won't mind long scenes in games as long as they're good, but gaming has the potential to show an innovative way of storytelling. I like cutscenes though.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr.Lucifer said:


> RE4's QTEs were pretty fun. So was GOW's. Still gaming should an interactive story without sacrificing gameplay.


In both of those games QTE's are just shortcuts for the developers to let players doing something they can't find a better way to enable us to do.

In Resident Evil failure to complete a QTE also means instant death which is absolutely terrible game design.  They can be fun little segments to help break up the action, but really I think it is just lazy.

Whoah did you edit that post or did I just completely ignore the second part of it?  Yes sending the player into shitty cutscenes where all we can do is play Simon Says can kill any good gameplay experience.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm also refering to cutscenes in general, even if they're good.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Sony didn't say any of that stuff. Quantic Dream are an entirely separate entity.



True... but I am pretty sure that in some way I cannot prove Sony had QD say all that stuff.  Its just Sony's way of gaining notoriety as of the current gen.



> I don't know what you're thinking equating Heavy Rain with Super Mario and Halo anyway.



I just threw out those two names since the point wasn't really the game series as much as it was the difference in the 3 big companies PR strategies. Nintendo especially never stands up on podiums and hypes they're games to no end (they actually don't even really begin putting info out on their games until they're very close to release) and they are almost always commercial successes. Sony does hype their games (whether first or second-party) to no end and they're almost never commercial successes in the realm of their competition.

Just about any other Nintendo or Microsoft in-house game could have applied there.



crazymtf said:


> Don't really feel it sacrifices gameplay. Let's be honest QTE shit in God of war is done so well you don't really give a darn that your not manual moving, your still hitting the important parts of the event which makes you feel just as much in the game as if you were jumping and clicking X.



Well GoW is sort of an exception because 

1). It was the series that really made QTE's a staple in action games. Its *their* thing so naturally we are more merciful about it with them. If/when cover systems become over-done nobody will fault Gears of War 5 for using them again because its sort of their thing.

2). The game is so well-composed in its action and fatality scenes that you can forgive the QTE's. 

Everyone is expecting GoW III to have them but I can guarantee you that if GoW III doesn't at least begin to implement QTE's in looser ways that the game will suffer in critical reviews.* QTE's are nowhere near as necessary in this gen as they were in the PS2 days.* Games like Uncharted 2 prove that.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ, that Sony Bluetooth headset is freakin' expensive (€45)  As far as I know, only Warhawk comes with one, am I right?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Jesus Christ, that Sony Bluetooth headset is freakin' expensive (€45)  As far as I know, only Warhawk comes with one, am I right?



SCOOM Confrontation.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 1, 2009)

Argh. Yeah, that's right. You had said so yesterday, even. I feel off today.  Can't focus. Frequent headaches. Wtf. >__>


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Argh. Yeah, that's right. You had said so yesterday, even. I feel off today.  Can't focus. Frequent headaches. Wtf. >__>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrXOK8iZYw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 1, 2009)

She's hot. 

Not too keen on drugs.  maybe I'll pop one >__>


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I think QTEs make perfect sense for things like dogging in RE. The next step would be to use motion sensor in some more advanced way. But how else do you doge? By pressing a button at the right time.
As for finishers, they make it a lot easier to pull of sick moves. If your a fighting game fan or something you may want to pull off these moves yourself with complex inputs, but I think a good number of people would want the easier version. 

Heavy rain uses a lot of dialog options and a few QTEs as far as I've seen. The QTEs are more of the doge variety from what I've seen.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

Uncharted did prove climbing and explosive scenes can be done by yourself but say your climbing a broken bridge or jumping car to car. You are basically clicking X to jump over and over again. It's the same with a QTE you click X or another button to preform the action, it just shows it in a more cinematic way. 

And played GOW3 demo, has alot of QTE, sick demo though wasn't super impressed. Still gonna be a blast.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Jesus Christ, that Sony Bluetooth headset is freakin' expensive (?45)  As far as I know, only Warhawk comes with one, am I right?



Er, you talking about the official PS3 Bluetooth headset? 

?23.49 incl. delivery from .


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Er, you talking about the official PS3 Bluetooth headset?
> 
> €23.49 incl. delivery from .



Much obliged, mate! 

ED: Bullocks, I can't pay them = / Don't own Visa card or debit card they accept. I use PayPal for all my international payments, so this sucks >__> I either have to get a creditcard or get it somewhere else. Or I could ask Mary to buy one for me. Hmm ...


----------



## squilliam (Nov 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted did prove climbing and explosive scenes can be done by yourself but say your climbing a broken bridge or jumping car to car. You are basically clicking X to jump over and over again. *It's the same with a QTE you click X or another button to preform the action, it just shows it in a more cinematic way. *
> 
> And played GOW3 demo, has alot of QTE, sick demo though wasn't super impressed. Still gonna be a blast.



You're wrong about that, there's also timing and direction involved, it's a lot different from a QTE


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

There's timing involved in QTE too. Moving direction yeah, but QTE could also make events look even more badass with the cinematic approach. Uncharted's car chase was awesome but the cars flipping over your  head and shit in Wet was better. It's just Uncharted did so much more, but QTE to make some of the best moments in gaming IMO.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

I want to play the GOW 3 demo too...bad thing I'm not hearing really good thing =S.. I hope those commentary's are just about the graphs (after UC 2 some people are becoming picky) and not actual gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

Well the graphics are good, especially kratos and the effects. The models for some of the monsters and humans are so/so. But overall graphics are nice. 

As for gameplay, it's good though I have to say some segments made me just wanna shut the demo off, mostly flying, still very meh. But once you fight a creature with your fist you smile again


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

GOW 3 seemed rushed to me, oh well they still have until March


----------



## squilliam (Nov 1, 2009)

GOW III is so ridiculously violent/gory, I don't even know who some of you can play it

I mean, I'm all for shooting terrorists, blowing up cars, etc, etc. but ripping off a head with your hands and using it as a lamp? I'll admit, that's pretty lulz, but when you're ripping the head off, it's insanely gory

among other things like ripping off the cyclops' eye, disemboweling the centaur, etc.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

squilliam said:


> GOW III is so ridiculously violent/gory, I don't even know who some of you can play it
> 
> I mean, I'm all for shooting terrorists, blowing up cars, etc, etc. *but ripping off a head with your hands and using it as a lamp? I'll admit, that's pretty lulz, but when you're ripping the head off, it's insanely gory
> 
> among other things like ripping off the cyclops' eye, disemboweling the centaur, etc.*




I almost get an orgasm with that GOW talk.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted's car chase was awesome but the cars flipping over your  head and shit in Wet was better.



And just like that all your stock has dropped with me once more. 

 I was agreeing with a lot of the things you've been saying recently too. You were doing so well man.



squilliam said:


> GOW III is so ridiculously violent/gory, I don't even know who some of you can play it
> 
> I mean, I'm all for shooting terrorists, blowing up cars, etc, etc. but ripping off a head with your hands and using it as a lamp? I'll admit, that's pretty lulz, but when you're ripping the head off, it's insanely gory
> 
> among other things like ripping off the cyclops' eye, disemboweling the centaur, etc.



A bit squeamish are we? 

Ripping off heads is classic Kratos and the eye-gouging was pretty awesome but I do sort of agree with the centaur disemboweling bits. That's a level of gore that I didn't expect the series to get into.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been hunting for treasure a bit this weekend, and ... well ... most of it is really hard to find. So far I did well in Chapter 1 and 2, found them all on my own accord, but in Chapter 3 ... I have only found 1 and there are supposed to be four. Where!? 

I'm going back in there some time soon, no doubt, but man, is it hard. I'm playing on Hard difficulty this time. Crushing will unlock itself once I finish hard, won't it? (rhetorical question)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> And just like that all your stock has dropped with me once more.
> 
> I was agreeing with a lot of the things you've been saying recently too. You were doing so well man.
> 
> ...



Lol it's true, the car scene was fun in uncharted, but visually it didn't look as amazing as Wet's did, only cause it's held back by being a set piece and not a cinematic piece. 

Anyway I loved uncharted way more anyway. I just love QTE when done right. 
*
Also my Ratchet and Clank Review* - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlzvBopcHBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice review, crazy. I'd love to play the new one but I want to get ToD in first.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 3, 2009)

Good review crazy, you hit a lot of the problems right on the head. I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the pixelation in explosions and smoke.

I LOVED the game though, despite its flaws. I'm now on challenge mode.

As for god of war's goryness, it was kinda over the top in a lot of places. In the demo the only thing that really made me go eww was the disemboweling of the centaur (?) creature. The graphics are great, but not realistic enough for me to get grossed out by the gore. If it was completely photo-realistic, It'd be a different story for me. 

It's too bad there were no boobies in the demo though (besides the nasty ass saggy ones on the harpies (i think they were called harpies) :[ I'm interested to see how the women models look in GOW III


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2009)

How are you guys getting the GOW3 demo?


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 3, 2009)

you have to preorder the GOWIII ultimate edition from gamestop (), or be signed up for their newsletter in europe (europe only i think) and even then, it is rare that someone got the demo code.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks and yeah despite the flaws ratchet is a blast. 

As for God of war it was awesome just not "OMGZ AWESOME" but it was always the set pieces that make it for me so I'll wait for the full game.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I almost get an orgasm with that GOW talk.


*fap fap fap*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait for the full version of GOWIII. It's going to be amazing either way.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 3, 2009)

*The GoW III demo will also be available through: *

GoW Collection, which will be 39.99 and should be out November 17th.

District 9 Blu-Ray comes bundled with it (don't know why Sony didn't start doing this sooner). It drops December 29th.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 4, 2009)

GoW Collection is US only, isn't it? D: 

Might import. >___>


----------



## Stalin (Nov 4, 2009)

ShouldI get GOW2?


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 4, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> ShouldI get GOW2?


god of war collection. it has gow II in it.

and yes you should play it. it continues on directly into III (story)


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> GoW Collection is US only, isn't it? D:
> 
> Might import. >___>


No, it's a EU game too, but it comes out in 2010 for y'all.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone else excited for AC II?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

^ I'm not going to get excited for it until I see some reviews. I made a mistake with the first game. While it was enjoyable, it was wayyy to repetitive.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys - I think my SIXAXIS battery is on it's last few weeks 

seriously tho, how long do the batteries in the controllers last until they start losing charge really quickly? Like 2 years?

also, why is the Triple's thread on page 2?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just get a dualshock 3 for black friday. It's gonna be a steal.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone try the Trine demo? It's pretty awesome. Though I expected it to be like $9.99-14.99 not $19.99  Still a great game though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

Final Game for PStripes for awhile will be god of war, excited


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2009)

Is it strange more than half of the games I bought were used ps2 games?


----------



## Memos (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone try the Trine demo? It's pretty awesome. Though I expected it to be like $9.99-14.99 not $19.99  Still a great game though.



I loved the demo. I'm definitely buying it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll wait for the price to drop


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck, I got $3.50 left in my wallet. Now I love Sons of Anarchy, but I'm thinking about another theme for my PS3. I want SoA's first episode in HD, since it's fucking . I can't decide.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2009)

120GB's £199.99 in Sainsbury's for this week.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

That's like $15 more than if you were to buy it in NA, but it's definitely a good deal in EU.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

so.. you think this game will kick ass?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

What game?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe Bayonetta? For the title alone. If so got my copy today, will start playing it tomorrow.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, "Bayonetta" is a crazy title in general, I mean, it just sounds so strangely badass


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 10, 2009)

Im waiting to pre-order bayonetta  there's a awesome Special edition coming here soon


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2009)

3D Dot Heroes will be coming out on the PS3 in the U.S. on May 11, 2010. Here's the trailer for the game:



Oh and btw I'll be for *40 bucks*. 

Website:


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

^looks like Zelda ..it got me interested.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^looks like Zelda ..it got me interested.



The game is also pretty tuff also inline with the early 2D Zelda games.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 17, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> 3D Dot Heroes will be coming out on the PS3 in the U.S. on May 11, 2010. Here's the trailer for the game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2009)

Just being able to create your own pixelated character is enough for me to grab 3D Dot Heroes.  Good job, Atlus. =)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck. My PS3 seems to have ylod. Makes me wonder if it's bad luck or just 60GB giving out. I'm gonna try and swap it for another 60GB so I hope it's the former.  Shit hardware is not limited to 360. You are only safe with a PS2 or Wii. 

For those who also had it, how did you deal with it?


----------



## Ito (Nov 17, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Fuck. My PS3 seems to have ylod. Makes me wonder if it's bad luck or just 60GB giving out. I'm gonna try and swap it for another 60GB so I hope it's the former.  Shit hardware is not limited to 360. You are only safe with a PS2 or Wii.
> 
> For those who also had it, how did you deal with it?



You're not safe with your PS2. I got disc read errors all the time, and I was anal with taking care of it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm gonna try and see if I can make a JJBA character in 3D dot game heroes


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I'll get GoW : Collections now and AC2 during the winter break since I'm swamped with school and it would take me two weeks to beat each GoW title.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if it's been posted here but there's a pretty damn good bundle for the PS3:





For 300 bucks you'll get Infamous, Batman: Arkham and The Dark Knight Blu Ray movie. *Deal is for Black Friday 11/27.*


There's also a good *Best Buy* Bundle:

Sony PlayStation 3 Package w/120GB Console, Little Big Planet, and Ratchet And Clank - $299.99 *



*Sale Begins- 11/27 5:00am aka Black Friday deal.*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, Walmart's deal is actually better than Best Buy's deal. Looks like I will have to make a decision on which I will buy.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 18, 2009)

firmware 3.10 is now live


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 18, 2009)

There's also a gamestop black friday PS3 bundle that has God of War 1 and 2 HD version also contains GoW 3 Demo plus Little Big planet:



Deal is only for Black Friday 11/27 from 6AM to 11 AM


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Even a gig demo doesnt take long at all


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 21, 2009)

Hear this, rented a copy of GoW Collection and managed to swipe a few GoW3 demo vouchers by saving the codes to my phone, out of the 3 I got only one worked. Scared the shit out me since only the last one worked, but pretty slick no?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 21, 2009)

YloD follow up for those who it may concern. 

My 60GB launch PS3 fried one morning. If you keep trying to turn it on you can eject a disc if there is one in there.  I found a used PS3 60GB at Gamespot and bought it. Swapped the harddrives and the 5 stickers on it. Returned it a few days later to a different gamestop. 

I failed to backup the HDD, so I lost all game saves. I was too hasty.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm Bayonetta! So sexy and hawt! She makes me steam and she is not even real.

Anyways I assume this will be ps3 exclusive right?
Gotta see dat ass in high quality.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

huu? Bayonneta its multiplat..

and the Ps3 versions looks bad compared with the 360 version.

but there's some rumor about Sega fixing the Ps3 version for the US release.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> huu? Bayonneta its multiplat..
> 
> and the Ps3 versions looks bad compared with the 360 version.
> 
> but there's some rumor about Sega fixing the Ps3 version for the US release.



huh? what whent wrong?
I always tought this was goin to be ps3 exclusive but multipl sounds cool.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? what whent wrong?
> I always tought this was goin to be ps3 exclusive but multipl sounds cool.



Actually, it seems more like this would have been a 360 exclusive but Sega insisted that there be a PS3 version.

The studio who made it is Platinum Games and they developed it only for the 360. Sega then had another team port it to the PS3 with less than stellar results. I hear its still a good game but not as great as the 360 version


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> hmmm Bayonetta! So sexy and hawt! She makes me steam and she is not even real.
> 
> Anyways I assume this will be ps3 exclusive right?
> Gotta see dat ass in high quality.



Multi, plays smoother on 360. 

Regardless bought Japanese version on ps3, already got my xbox 360 american version coming in January.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2009)

This gives you a small idea of how much they dropped the ball on the PS3 port. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







:amazed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2009)

Even though I'm usually quite picky with graphics, I'd take that all day as long as it played smoothly - which it doesn't.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I think I'll get GoW : Collections now and AC2 during the winter break since I'm swamped with school and it would take me two weeks to beat each GoW title.



Man,i'm close to beating GoW 2 in titan mode. I'm so happy.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

It took me almost 3 hours in total to beat Ares' first form in Hard mode. I breezed through saving the family and his second form though. Now I've just returned from Hades in GoW2 (at the beginning) this time on Normal because there are no trophies for doing it on a harder level. 

Still didn't play the GoW3 demo since I'm saving it for until I finish 2, mostly because back last winter break when I bought DMC Anniversary I skipped 2 and went to 3 after beating 1 and eventually went back to 2 after beating 3 and it was such a drop in graphics that it was unplayable imo, not to mention a huge gap in gameplay. 

(Who understood that? )


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 23, 2009)

Well i need a new controller.

See i'm plating AC2 and it says i need to recharge so i wait till the light goes out to recharge. About 2 seconds after i put the plug into the controller it says it's at max power and the lights start flashing, i'm pressing the PS button and nothing.

Now heres the clincher the lights go out and nothing. I'm pressing the PS button and the light won't come back on and every so often the message that it's at max power comes on. This has happened to me at least 4-5 times this month so in the end i just smashed the controller on the floor.

Now' it's nearly spilt in half and missing the R2 button.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

This is my gaming plan for until the rest of the school year:
Assassin's Creed 2 - going to rent this before the end of November hopefully
Gran Turismo 5 - definitely buying
Heavy Rain - will rent and keep for longer than paid for so I can play through each character, might buy if reviews are high though
God of War 3 - might buy but more reasons to rent
Bayonetta - rent
Super SF4 - buying
New RE5 DLC - buying

and will be playing MW2 during the gaps. I started limiting my gaming to 2 hours max a day (which I only have time for like 3 days a week) then I'll go out and do something. Really want to travel a lot while I can after I've finished school though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> It took me almost 3 hours in total to beat Ares' first form in Hard mode. I breezed through saving the family and his second form though. Now I've just returned from Hades in GoW2 (at the beginning) this time on Normal because there are no trophies for doing it on a harder level.
> 
> Still didn't play the GoW3 demo since I'm saving it for until I finish 2, mostly because back last winter break when I bought DMC Anniversary I skipped 2 and went to 3 after beating 1 and eventually went back to 2 after beating 3 and it was such a drop in graphics that it was unplayable imo, not to mention a huge gap in gameplay.
> 
> (Who understood that? )




Ares in God difficulty is even worse. His hammer attack takes almost all of your hp,so it's impossible to beat his first form without some trick.

I think you shouldn't skip the second game indeed. Also,the cliffhanger of the ending of GoW 2 makes you really hyped up for the third game.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Definitely am not skipping the GoW2, I'm at the Medusa boss fight now and I might have time to play later.


----------



## Helix (Nov 26, 2009)

To those that have Bayonetta, is it worth spending the extra ~$20 dollars to import it?

(Playasia coupons are appreciated too, if anyone has any.)


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2009)

I just bought Resident Evil 2 and Dino Crisis from the PSN store. 

Old school horror nostlagia ftw! Tank controls here I come! They make the game scarier because it's like your handicapped!

I really want Dino Crisis 2 though, best horror game besides RE2 and 4......and the RE1 remake.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2009)

RE4 isn't horror.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

Helix said:


> To those that have Bayonetta, is it worth spending the extra ~$20 dollars to import it?
> 
> (Playasia coupons are appreciated too, if anyone has any.)



better wait the US version its going to look better .


----------



## Gene (Nov 26, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I really want Dino Crisis 2 though, best horror game besides RE2 and 4......and the RE1 remake.


Oh man, DC2. Shit was amazing. I really wish Capcom would bring us a proper sequel.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 26, 2009)

Hopefully Parasite Eve 2 is on PSN next year


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> RE4 isn't horror.



Sure it is, it's as scary as the other RE games.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sure it is, it's as scary as the other RE games.



No.

Its as good as the others but not as scary.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha yeah mystic is right, it's as scary as the others...which means not at all 

I kid I like RE


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Well i need a new controller.
> 
> See i'm plating AC2 and it says i need to recharge so i wait till the light goes out to recharge. About 2 seconds after i put the plug into the controller it says it's at max power and the lights start flashing, i'm pressing the PS button and nothing.
> 
> ...



Might not be it, 3.10 is making some triples have syncing issues especially the slims


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 26, 2009)

Just beat GoW2 and played the GoW3 demo. Game was awesome, demo was awesomer.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Just wanted to ask, graphic wise is the game superb 

After playing Uncharted im having a hard time seeing any game that can compare although i have to say Modern warfare 2 in HD is just  the gun, the amount of detail on the fucking gun


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 26, 2009)

God of War 3? Kinda, I mean it's last year's E3 demo and the game must have improved since but there are a lot of new things and things that I'd change. For example, the QTE pop ups have flames around them that you'd have to get used to, and they always pop-up in different corners of the screen, don't know if that's a good thing. 

It looks crisper, smoother and HD-er though. Camera is much more cinematic (like when they revealed a snake-lion-ox homunculus thing). Blood looks gory-er. The blades finally brighten the area around Kratos when he attacks (odd that it was in the earlier games since it's fiery though). Everything is just improved, not that much new stuff though other than the "Harpie riding", the weapons (Gauntlets)  and control scheme.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally got to play my Bayonetta copy, what a amazing game. Shit is downright stylish as hell with sick ass finishers!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Black Friday Amazon deals.  Just grabbed Tekken 6 and Dragonball Raging Blast PS3 for around $30 each.  If I could find DJ Hero used, I'll be good to go for the rest of the year... except for Gundam vs Gundam Next Plus and FFXIII next month. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

I got a new tv for black Friday...Guess not all my buys are gonna be game related. Well can use my new tv for games, yay


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd get a new one, but I have too many already, lol.

I did get a Sony CT500 soundbar system for my mini-setup, though.  I don't need anything super complicated so this works perfectly for me, on top of upscaling my Wii.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 27, 2009)

what's the name of the soccer brute?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

When you Americans/Canadiens learn

It's football, not soccer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got a PS3 bundle from Best Buy.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> When you Americans/Canadiens learn
> 
> It's football, not soccer.



Canadian* Canadien is French also I wanted to say _futbol_ instead because that's what it is . Edit: nvm that's wrong abd just found out that my iPhone doesn't have s enter key so this is all in one body.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finally got to play my Bayonetta copy, what a amazing game. Shit is downright stylish as hell with sick ass finishers!


Just a question but does the game have any achievements?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

Got it on pS3, does have trophies though.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got it on pS3, does have trophies though.


Thats all i needed to know
The game look pretty awesome


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2009)

Right. I want a PSP 3000.. I've seen this offer on Play.com - £134.99 (I'll be using a £5 voucher on that) for:

White PSP-3000
Dissidia: Final Fantasy
Gran Turismo PSP: Collector's Edition
PSP Dissidia Pouch

The white is actually meant to be a bit sparkly pearl, which I can tolerate as it seems a good price. 

What is Dissidia like? I'm not a Final Fantasy/JRPG man, will I enjoy it at all? I'd consider selling it otherwise. I'm going to be using it just as much like a portable movie player as a gaming system. Anything I need to know before purchasing?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 1, 2009)

Dissidia is more of a fighting game, really.

And as a fighting game, it's great.

I too am considering getting a 3000.

What's everyone's thoughts on Bayonetta? I can get the game for cheap, but should I get it?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

^Fuck yes. I think it's possible the best hack and slash action game ever. And yes I'll put it over any devil may cry, ninja gaiden, and quite possibly god of war 2.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm actually starting to consider buying Bayonetta since I only hear good things about it. Playing DMC3 all the time when I'm in the mood for some crazy action is getting a bit boring after all those years.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

When does it actually release here though?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

January 5th, same day as awesomeness that darksiders looks like.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 1, 2009)

Hope a demo comes out for that


----------



## Athrum (Dec 2, 2009)

A demo for what? Bayonetta? There's one out already.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 2, 2009)

Nah, Darksiders


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 2, 2009)

Athrum said:


> A demo for what? Bayonetta? There's one out already.


Really? 
I looked for it but could not find it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its on the japanese psn


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvX8GHJLQIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2009)

^LMAO to funny


----------



## Lucius (Dec 3, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I think its on the japanese psn



you should be able to find it on europe and us psn today. i'll check later


----------



## Athrum (Dec 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^LMAO to funny



Well, she did have a point if he didnt have a job and all but i would've broken her neck right there.


----------



## Segan (Dec 3, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Well, she did have a point if he didnt have a job and all but i would've broken her neck right there.


Point of story: never neglect your girlfriend. Especially not, if she's the nasty kind. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone tried the US or Eu Bayonetta's Demon?? Is it just me or seems a lot cleaner and faster than the Jap demo?


----------



## Memos (Dec 4, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Anyone tried the US or Eu Bayonetta's Demon?? Is it just me or seems a lot cleaner and faster than the Jap demo?



I didn't notice enough of a difference between the versions. But then again I didn't pay enough attention to it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2009)

The demo is the same, but the game should be cleaned up.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2009)

WKC will come out February 2nd.
Maybe everyone already forgot about this game lol.
Not a good release date IMO even though its a full month before FF13


----------



## Angelus (Dec 4, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvX8GHJLQIU[/YOUTUBE]



Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, that shit was funny as hell 


That guy was like 

and she was like


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

Athrum said:


> WKC will come out February 2nd.
> Maybe everyone already forgot about this game lol.
> Not a good release date IMO even though its a full month before FF13



Hells to the fucking yeah finally!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like Record of Agarest War is gonna take up 8-10 gigs


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

^What the hell is that?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2009)

It's some JRPG.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2009)

Seems like early PS2 stuff, not interested


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

Yakuza 3 coming march 2010 to US = FUCKING WIN


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Any news on EU release


----------



## Stalin (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey,crazymtf, how was borderlands?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

Just import it, since it's region free anyway. 

Borderlands was great!


----------



## Stalin (Dec 8, 2009)

I need advice on getting past chapter 14 of valkyria chronicles. I bought the damn thing in april and still haven't beat it. I have a strange habit with video games where when I get pissed at a certain part, I don't play it for weeks or months.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2009)

> Yakuza 3 coming march 2010 to US = FUCKING WIN



YES, I was so happy to hear it was finally dated. May be the first time I preorder a game.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck Bayonetta fat old ass!...change the name of the thread to The Dragon Rises In The US !!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3RzCxHYSJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I need advice on getting past chapter 14 of valkyria chronicles. I bought the damn thing in april and still haven't beat it. I have a strange habit with video games where when I get pissed at a certain part, I don't play it for weeks or months.



Which one is Chapter 14 again?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 8, 2009)

The one where you're surrounced by those two tanks at naggiar. Nevermind though, I beat it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2009)

Fuck yes.





			
				computer-choppers.com said:
			
		

> Better late than never, we're unveiling our 24kt Gold Playstation 3 Slim today. Pricing starts at $4,999 USD. All new consoles come with two matching controllers, your choice of a plated or anodized PS3 logo, and a one year full coverage warranty.
> 
> A jeweled limited edition model with a lifetime warranty will be availaible in the coming weeks. Build time for a custom plated console is only 10-12 days. If you're looking for a unique gift for the holidays, this is it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2009)

Ugh...March is gunna rape my pockets BLIND....


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck yes.


LoL, fuck that shit.


----------



## Corran (Dec 9, 2009)

Console looks awesome  Controller looks tacky 



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ugh...March is gunna rape my pockets BLIND....



Not just March, but the first three months of the year have some high quality stuff all round. I have no idea where I'm going to find the time to play everything


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

That will go great with my platinum 360.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck yes.



OH SHHHH---


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That will go great with my platinum 360.




*Spoiler*: _Like mine?_


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2009)

I no longer care about bayonetta after playing dante's inferno demo. I'm saving my money for this game asap.


----------



## Helix (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting Star Ocean 4 or Bayonetta next year. Any suggestions on which one I should get?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2009)

you like rpg or hack and slash?

BTW, star ocean 4 plot is terribad.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> BTW, star ocean 4 plot is terribad.



Bayonetta will be easier on your ears, too, voice-acting wise.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 will have Japanese voices for ps3. 

Anyway on Dante's Inferno. I enjoyed it but it's not as fun as Bayonetta or the god of war 3 demo. Still it was fun but unless darksiders somehow isn't as awesome as it looks it'll be the weakest of the hack and slash action games yet still in the 8's. Awesome hack and slash year


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2009)

The thing with Dante's Inferno, is the setting. To me, the others don't compare in that region.


----------



## Helix (Dec 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> you like rpg or hack and slash?
> 
> BTW, star ocean 4 plot is terribad.



I like both, that's why I ask. If I could, I'd buy them both too. But I need to save money for March (GoW3, FFXIII, Yakuza 3).


----------



## Stalin (Dec 11, 2009)

Was it strange that I did not buy any new titles this year? I'm really cheap and don't like spend more than $30 On a game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2009)

Considering there's so much quality, yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> The thing with Dante's Inferno, is the setting. To me, the others don't compare in that region.



Hell does look great, that part when the church collapses was badass. But the combat isn't on the level of bayonetta, the adventure element doesn't look to match darksiders, and the epicness doesn't have the same feeling as god of war. However it still is a fun title.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm getting a PS3 this christmas.

what games do you guys suggest that I buy? (im getting uncharted 2 and inFamous reguardless)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4. All you need.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I'm getting a PS3 this christmas.
> 
> what games do you guys suggest that I buy? (im getting uncharted 2 and inFamous reguardless)



Depends on the type of games you like. Like many people will point out MGS4 is a must. For rpg's i recommend Valkyria Chronicles and Demon's Souls. For shooters Killzone 2 and at a point Resistance 2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2009)

Little Big Planet is shockingly fun.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2009)

If you like retro games that are brutally hard or just simply a masochist, get Demon's Souls.


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4. All you need.



Wrenched the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 11, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4. All you need.





Brandon Heat said:


> Little Big Planet is shockingly fun.





Athrum said:


> Depends on the type of games you like. Like many people will point out MGS4 is a must. For rpg's i recommend Valkyria Chronicles and Demon's Souls. For shooters Killzone 2 and at a point Resistance 2.



thank you for the suggestions 

my friends said pretty much the same things, so ill be getting most of these games


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't buy LittleBigPlanet, that's a 'rent first' for me. I've been desperately trying to sell it ever since I bought it.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

Street fucking Fighter 4. Even though Super SF4 is coming out in March you should still get it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm probably going to buy my PS3 soon. Which games should i get?


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Uncharted is a good place to start. Ratchet and Clank is also a good purchase.

both have sequels so if you like them then you have more to play.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 12, 2009)

Blazblue, get it if you can


----------



## Hentai (Dec 12, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm probably going to buy my PS3 soon. Which games should i get?


Uncharted 2, MGS4, Killzone 2, for example.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

Who is that in your avy, Kusuriuri? And Hentai has the right idea, those are all the games you need.


edit : nvm, found out


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm probably going to buy my PS3 soon. Which games should i get?



Uncharted 2, inFamous, Valkriya Chronicles, Resistance, MGS4.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 12, 2009)

Dante's inferno playing it was like OMG at cutscene CG movie quality and then i got to play and like  where'd my quality go personally the gameplay looks no better then bayonetta  and it basically plays like a DMC game with the button mashing combo's i loved the cutscene's they put so much work into them and then you get to play and just it doesn't look that great so for me the demo has made it a wait till it's cheap buy.

But hey boobs so that's something right .... 

Also games for PS3 :

MGS4,Uncharted 2,Infamous,Killzone2,FFXIII(Decemeber if speak japanes/understand it, if not then 2010 english).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Uncharted 2, inFamous, Valkriya Chronicles, Resistance, MGS4.



Best list so far. I'll add Demon's Souls, god of war collection, motorstorm, and folklore was quite good.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

Dante's Inferno is garbage for what it's trying to do. They literally ripped everything from GoW from the control scheme, to the QTEs, to the naked chicks, and controlling a huge monster. It's done exactly the same with shittier graphics, gameplay, voice acting, and everything.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 12, 2009)

Infamous does need to be in your list as well as thost others have stated. and MvC2 from the psn store and StreetFighter HD from the psn store too.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Dante's Inferno is garbage for what it's trying to do. They literally ripped everything from GoW from the control scheme, to the QTEs, to the naked chicks, and controlling a huge monster. It's done exactly the same with shittier graphics, gameplay, voice acting, and everything.



Which is sad since dante's inferno would make an awesome videogame.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah I know, the CGI cutscenes were great, but the gameplay graphics and the in-game cut scenes looked like a PS2 game.


----------



## Helix (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, if GoW did not exist, Dante's Inferno would be good. But it just seems like it is copying too much from it. The cutscenes look great though.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 12, 2009)

wow thats strange i often see ppl hate on dante's inferno. it certainly is a god of war rip off but i don't see whats so bad about it. it might lack originality in the gameplay department but that doesn't mean the gameplay is bad. they copied from the best after all.

i mean those guys from Visceral Games know what they are doing. they made dead space after all and aren't total greenhorns. i can imagine them coming up with some exciting lvldesign. they are pros at creating set pieces with compelling atmosphere.

i have played the demo. obviously the graphics won't reach gow3's but from what i have seen they are good enough. it won't be an AAA title but i'm positive it'll be in the mid- high 80's. what would actually be good and everybody who likes the genre should keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the cutscenes in DI. The style is really cool, but other than that it's trying wayyy too hard to copy GOW.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

hey i know there will be fanboyism/whatnot but i have a serious question.

what should i get for christmas, a ps3 or xbox 360, already have a wii. seriously want ps3, but friends have xbox. i would really get the ps3 to just play ff13 and versus and 14 and gow3. maybe assassins creed sounds good, but really, games for both systems this year are not that appealing, which is making my decision hard. i love rpg's, not a bug fan actually of fps's, so xbox tsk tsk, modern warfare and call of duty is trash besides nazi zombies. uncharted 2, seems like a indiana jones type game, not sure if its good, im sure you guys think so, but there has to be something to it other then a random sense of adventure(sorry, never played). would get mgs4, but friend beat it in 20 hours, and i am better then him at games, so im not sure its worth it.

also, how is online compared to live? rawr, it seems the gaming world is becoming turn over by either graphix++ fps and crap rpg's, racing games, or shelf knockoffs for wii that suck horrible if your a serious and entertained lover gamer.

so, basically, i only buy unique hits that are kind of well known to me for quality, not mod 2 but ff13, ratchet and clank, mgs stuff, gow, idk, so does anyone have an answer to my small crisis? and what games to buy? rpg mainly?

ps. i posted here cuz im more sure i want this then crap box but friends have but they can be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sometimes. idk, help me, dont post, race games, fps games. demon souls seems good, so does dragon age, uncharted 2 and infamous seem crap(sorry, need help, ignorant if they're good), and lol, i forgot tekken 6, that shit looks boss.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Dante's Inferno is garbage for what it's trying to do. They literally ripped everything from GoW from the control scheme, to the QTEs, to the naked chicks, and controlling a huge monster. It's done exactly the same with shittier graphics, gameplay, voice acting, and everything.



Voice acting and setting and so far story are actually above god of war for me. Not to mention the controls or controlling that huge monster are OH SO MUCH fucking better then that garbage in gow3. 

However gow just feels more epic, it's gameplay also feels more powerful *If that makes sense* and graphics are far above it. Still Dante will no doubt be a fun hack and slash but I doubt it'll be the best hack and slash next year, Bayonetta alone has topped gow1 for me. Gow2 only outmatches it due to the problem on PS3 but if I play the 360 one and the problems are gone then it matches gow2 as my fave action hack and slashes of all time.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2009)

GOW has a shit combat system. It's fucking garbage compared to NGII. NGII shits on GOW it's not even funny. It's like eating dry aged kobe beef vs beef jerky. GOW is fucking overrated the combat system is  FUCKING JOKE.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

Tears said:


> GOW has a shit combat system. It's fucking garbage compared to NGII. NGII shits on GOW it's not even funny. It's like eating dry aged kobe beef vs beef jerky. GOW is fucking overrated the combat system is  FUCKING JOKE.



god of war is actually really good, some of the best hackn' slash games i've ever played. idk how you think its garbage, it should at least be ok in most peoples books, idk where you get that.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

NG2 is possibly one of the most broken games ever. Garbage story, enemies were beyond cheap not fun to fight at all, and the battle wasn't improved at all from 1. It put in nice finishers but barely covers the garbage that game spit out. NG2 is easily one of the worst action games I've played for such a high profiled series. NG1 was excellent, 2 was not. 

God of war never contained the combo system NG did but it always had a real raw action feel to it with badass finishers, good story, good setting, and graphics were just icing on the top.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 12, 2009)

Slamming people into walls in GOW is too much fun. I wonder if my mini game suggestion will make it into the game.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2009)

uncharted 2 is spike VGA GOTY! 

It beat CODMW2!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2009)

Tears said:


> GOW has a shit combat system. It's fucking garbage compared to NGII. NGII shits on GOW it's not even funny. It's like eating dry aged kobe beef vs beef jerky. GOW is fucking overrated the combat system is  FUCKING JOKE.



After reading some reviews and comments,i have to agree,God of War's combat system *is* repetitive. But i'm addicted to it beyond hope,so i'm still going to buy the third one. Which is probably because i have played very few games in my life,so i'm pretty clueless and outdated in the gaming world.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 12, 2009)

I have yet to play the second one.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

Tears should win some kind of award for consistently having the most retarded opinions ever.

@Crazy, imo the Cyclops riding in the GoW3 demo was much smoother than in DI. Also, voice acting was off in the non-CGI cutscenes. Everything is done better in God of War.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 13, 2009)

GOW's presentation is off the charts.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2009)

Aight, so I decided to get myself a PS3 tomorrow just because this console beats the living shit outta the others

I am going to get the slim, 120 gig version if I am correct, and I need some info on what I should purchase with it.

The games I am planning to get the same day include: The god of war collection and MGS4 for sure. 

Maybe: Dante's Inferno, and the newest FF game. 

So, am I gonna need to get anything else when I buy the console will everything I need to set it up be coming with it?

For example, HDMI cables...

I have a Sony Bravia at home, dunno if I will need them cables, thats why im askin you guys. 

And if you can just give some constructive criticism on the games i'm getting, just to make sure I will get my money's worth. 

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

You will need a HMDI cable it makes a big difference. I recommend a Rocketfish brand cable which is what I have know, but any will do. 

Great game choices, but I'd rent GoW Collections if I were you. It's great remake of classic games, but it's pretty much a one time thing. I managed to get 80% of the both game's trophies without even trying, so there's little replay value. The thing is though, that Collections comes with a GoW3 demo, I managed to copy down the codes inside the cases that were on display at Blockbuster but you might not be as lucky. So if that's an interest of yours, it might be the deal breaker. Can't go wrong with MGS4 at all, it's a masterpiece especially if you've followed the storyline.

I'd recommend either Killzone 2 or Uncharted 2 if you chose not to go with Collections. Rent Assassin's Creed 2 if you haven't already. Post what kind of games you like so we can get a better idea of what you're into.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2009)

Get a cheap 1.3 HDMI cable from Monoprice or something. 

You may also want Fallout, batman, and definently Uncharted 2. 

Also, look forward to Yakuza and Heavy rain.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have yet to play the full GOW3 demo.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a hdmi cable for 2 bucks and it works perfect. its a digital signal so the quality only matters when you need to cover long distances.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Aight, so I decided to get myself a PS3 tomorrow just because this console beats the living shit outta the others
> 
> I am going to get the slim, 120 gig version if I am correct, and I need some info on what I should purchase with it.
> 
> ...



Cuz you can have my HDMI cable, I plan on buying another one.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

If you haven't played DMC4 get that, you should get it second hand. Infamous is worth a buy also though I wouldn't prioritse it if you're on a budget. 

Games I want to get are Tekken, MGS, Uncharted 2, FF and call of duty. That being said I can't hold on to money, need a laptop and new clothes.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Tears should win some kind of award for consistently having the most retarded opinions ever.
> 
> @Crazy, imo the Cyclops riding in the GoW3 demo was much smoother than in DI. Also, voice acting was off in the non-CGI cutscenes. Everything is done better in God of War.



Ugh really you liked the cyclops riding? Hated the feel of that and the flying sucks dick in gow3. Voice acting was off in non-cgi scenes? Was ok as far as I remember. Story is just more interesting then God of war at this point for me I think. 

However as a total package I'm 90% sure I'll enjoy god of war more.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

I remember last christmas I said I was going to get a ps3 but I ended up with  a laptop( I hate laptops) and for some weird reason I got a xbox a few months later which I never even open BUT THIS YEAR I AM SURE! I will get a ps3 pek 

What are the pros? I only want pros do let me change my Christmas wish list :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 13, 2009)

Get a HDMI cable that is built properly and suited to your needs.. i.e. the length of the cable, and whether you'll need to be twisting it at all. Not that getting a longer cable than necessary or a stiff cable will give you an inferior output, but it's neater and you'd want to preserve the longevity of it. Brand means absolutely nothing, and you shouldn't be paying anymore than probably $15 (?..don't know US prices).

A HDMI cable is probably all the extra you'll need. As for games, you might as well get Uncharted 2 instead of the GoW collection..


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I remember last christmas I said I was going to get a ps3 but I ended up with  a laptop( I hate laptops) and for some weird reason I got a xbox a few months later which I never even open BUT THIS YEAR I AM SURE! I will get a ps3 pek
> 
> What are the pros? I only want pros do let me change my Christmas wish list :/



Enjoy your Wii this christmas


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> You will need a HMDI cable it makes a big difference. I recommend a Rocketfish brand cable which is what I have know, but any will do.
> 
> Great game choices, but I'd rent GoW Collections if I were you. It's great remake of classic games, but it's pretty much a one time thing. I managed to get 80% of the both game's trophies without even trying, so there's little replay value. The thing is though, that Collections comes with a GoW3 demo, I managed to copy down the codes inside the cases that were on display at Blockbuster but you might not be as lucky. So if that's an interest of yours, it might be the deal breaker. Can't go wrong with MGS4 at all, it's a masterpiece especially if you've followed the storyline.
> 
> I'd recommend either Killzone 2 or Uncharted 2 if you chose not to go with Collections. Rent Assassin's Creed 2 if you haven't already. Post what kind of games you like so we can get a better idea of what you're into.



I enjoy lots of stealth based shooting and action games.

For example, the MGS series was like heaven, Batman AA was pretty good, MW2.


I also enjoy fighting games like SF4, BlazBlue, Soul Calibur 4.

Then would come the games that everyone likes: GoW, Devil May Cry, Armored Core, all that fun stuff. 



Id said:


> Cuz you can have my HDMI cable, I plan on buying another one.





THANKS CUZ.

O, what games do you have so I can get a couple and kick you ass- I mean, play you in them?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Enjoy your Wii this christmas



 I already have one


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I already have one



iamdisappoint.jpg

Anyway, the pros of the PS3: free online, very reliable, has Blu-Ray, has awesome games and doesn't afraid to play them.

If you ever want to increase the HDD space then it is pretty easy and very cheap to upgrade (very, very cheap in comparison to the 360's HDD prices). It has a good PSN library and is growing all the time.

There are others which I can't think of, but you certainly won't be disappointed with their exclusives such as MGS4, Uncharted/2, Ratchet & Clank etc...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

That'll do me...I'm use to the play station controllers that's why I've never been interested in other consoles. With all the rave going on about the X box I thought I could give it a try but I just couldn't...I hate change


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

As long as you don't play many shooters ps3 controller is great.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

The PS3 controller is just for shooters. I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had. I hate the triggers for ps3, so they replace it with R1. R1 just doesn't feel right, but I'm a big fan of xbox shooters/pc shooters so going from them to Playstations shooting controls, ugh awful. Great for action games and such though.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> THANKS CUZ.
> 
> O, what games do you have so I can get a couple and kick you ass- I mean, play you in them?



Call of Duty 4
MGS 4
GTA 4
Assassins Creed
Fight Night Round 4
Boderland

And some other games I cant think off.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2009)

Dont listen to Crazy, PS3 controller is just fine for shooters. But if you must, you can rig the ps3 to play mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

There's no excusing the R2/L2 triggers but I feel as natural with the L1/R1 on the PS3 as I do with the RT and LT on the 360 pad. Each to their own.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Dont listen to Crazy, PS3 controller is just fine for shooters. But if you must, you can rig the ps3 to play mouse and keyboard.



Really think so? I mean I don't think there on the level of the shitty D-pad for xbox 360 but it's pretty clear the controls are meh compared to it's competitors due to the feel but like kusu said each to their own.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2009)

Last Christmas we where switching back and forth from 360-PS3 Shooters. To make a long story short, family came over, spent the night. I snuck two TV’s, in my room. Played MGS4, GoW 2, Halo 3, CoD 4, and Resistance. 

We had a blast, once me or my cuz got used to the controller layout and sensitivity. We let it rip on both systems.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 13, 2009)

I actually hate using the keyboard for pc games.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll admit the 360 controller is a big improvement over the original, but I still avoid using it.  
The d pad and top triggers are strange to me. Maybe I need more practice or maybe my friends all have busted controllers. I also don't like how every button and the joystick are so convex/concave.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

^The D-pad is fucking terrible on XBOX 360, I really can't use it other then selecting items. 

However the triggers are the best thing to happen to shooters. 

Got My Bayonetta review up if anyone is still questioning if this game isn't a must own. 



*Sorry for slow Loading times, site is slow *


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks man nice review.

i have the 360 version. i can confirm the loading times are freaking fast. the loading screens are basicly just decoration. i don't even have enough time to make a combo b4 i'm in action again.

but the 360 version has framerat issues too. nothing big or gamebreaking but they are there.

so far i'm really enjoying the combat. its amazing. now i'm not the best player. actually i'm really bad in those kind of games. but even i can pull off some amazing looking fluent moves and just rape those angles a new one.

i'm playing it on normal and some of the bossfights are kinda tough and dieing on them can get a bit frustrating. i'm trying to pull through tho. i guess i'll have to learn their attack pattern and adept..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Last Christmas we where switching back and forth from 360-PS3 Shooters. To make a long story short, family came over, spent the night. I snuck two TV?s, in my room. Played MGS4, GoW 2, Halo 3, CoD 4, and Resistance.
> 
> We had a blast, once me or my cuz got used to the controller layout and sensitivity. We let it rip on both systems.



I remember that. 

Funnest day I ever had inside a house EVAR. 



crazymtf said:


> ^The D-pad is fucking terrible on XBOX 360, I really can't use it other then selecting items.
> 
> However the triggers are the best thing to happen to shooters.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on this^

D-Pad is just a piece of shit on the 360, triggers are what make the control on that system.

For ps3, button layout is perfect except for the goddamn triggers.

Wii: just stick the control up your ass and have fun with it.


----------



## snoph (Dec 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Wii: just stick the control up your ass and have fun with it.



Does it vibrate?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 13, 2009)

The Ps3 could also do without the wave motions, its useless as hell.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

The pad thing im actually bad at MW2 on the xbox than on the triple. Im used to shooting with R1 instead of the trigger.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The Ps3 could also do without the wave motions, its useless as hell.



The sixaxis?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 13, 2009)

yes its very useless and hard to control.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

It's kinda cool like when you're planting C4 in KZ2, and also in flying games you can control the plane or the character with sixaxis.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever gotten the yellow light on their PS3?
Mines won't turn on anymore, I guess I'm gonna have to buy another one.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Has anyone ever gotten the yellow light on their PS3?
> Mines won't turn on anymore, I guess I'm gonna have to buy another one.



You can call Sony and get it repaired. Depending how old it is it might still be under warranty. Buying a new PS3 seems like an expensive option to me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2009)

The worst thing about the PS3 controller is easily the R2/L2 buttons. What a fucking spastic idea that was. The Xbox triggers are fairly shit as well, just not as bad as the PS3s. A button like that should be at the back, like on the N64. There's nothing wrong with using the R1/L1 buttons as alternatives, it's perfectly comfortable.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

Triggers on 360 are great, best shooting controls ever on a console, much better then ps3 and n64.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2009)

You already said that.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know what your implying about the n64 controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> You already said that.



Just making sure people understand facts here


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The worst thing about the PS3 controller is easily the R2/L2 buttons. What a fucking spastic idea that was. The Xbox triggers are fairly shit as well, just not as bad as the PS3s. A button like that should be at the back, like on the N64. There's nothing wrong with using the R1/L1 buttons as alternatives, it's perfectly comfortable.



In the back? But then i'll have to reach it with my thumbs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2009)

What? Aren't your thumbs on the analog sticks?


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 15, 2009)

Why put them under the controller they've been at back since 94 most if not everyone is use to this especially if your had super nintendo before it them being at bottom just isn't right


----------



## Lucius (Dec 15, 2009)

i like the idea of having a button in the back. i mean you normally hold the controller with middle, ring and pinky. thumbs are on the sticks and the forefinger on the shoulder buttons.

now imo its a hassle to push r1 and r2 at the same time. if 2 buttons where on back of each side of the controller it would be easyer and faster to reach with the middle finger.

its nothing big and i'm already used to how the controllers are now. its just what i've been thinking about a while ago.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The worst thing about the PS3 controller is easily the R2/L2 buttons. What a fucking spastic idea that was. The Xbox triggers are fairly shit as well, just not as bad as the PS3s. A button like that should be at the back, like on the N64. There's nothing wrong with using the R1/L1 buttons as alternatives, it's perfectly comfortable.


Your hands must be very abnormal.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucius said:


> i like the idea of having a button in the back. i mean you normally hold the controller with *middle, ring and pinky*. thumbs are on the sticks and the forefinger on the shoulder buttons.
> 
> now imo its a hassle to push r1 and r2 at the same time. if 2 buttons where on back of each side of the controller it would be easyer and faster to reach with the middle finger.
> 
> its nothing big and i'm already used to how the controllers are now. its just what i've been thinking about a while ago.





I've always done thumb, index, middle . . .


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

The N64 controller design was shit, that is all.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with both the PS3 and the 360 Controller. Only thing bad about the PS3 controller is that the R2 and L2 Triggers are much more sensible than the 360 counterparts. The iron feather inside breaks too easily.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2009)

> The N64 controller design was shit, that is all.


We can always be glad we are not using a nintendo controller. Or the PSP with its one joystick.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucius said:


> i like the idea of having a button in the back. i mean you normally hold the controller with middle, ring and pinky. thumbs are on the sticks and the forefinger on the shoulder buttons.
> 
> now imo its a hassle to push r1 and r2 at the same time. if 2 buttons where on back of each side of the controller it would be easyer and faster to reach with the middle finger.
> 
> its nothing big and i'm already used to how the controllers are now. its just what i've been thinking about a while ago.





mystictrunks said:


> I've always done thumb, index, middle . . .


Yeah seriously, what the hell Lucius


----------



## slickcat (Dec 16, 2009)

seems PS3 just lost its most huge advantage over 360


----------



## Lucius (Dec 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Yeah seriously, what the hell Lucius



you mean you have middle and index on the shoulder buttons? i guess i'm too oldschool to use my middlefinger to pull the triggers.:/


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2009)

> seems PS3 just lost its most huge advantage over 360


I don't follow. It didn't lose any games and the slim is likely more reliable than older models.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2009)

Think he meant the online part how sony may need to charge for there service soon. Which as I said in the past if it can compete with live I'll pay. As a free service I don't care about it much.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2009)

Still heavy speculation. I'm confident we will still be able to play for free. Who knows...


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> In the back? But then i'll have to reach it with my thumbs.





Lucius said:


> i like the idea of having a button in the back. i mean you normally hold the controller with middle, ring and pinky. thumbs are on the sticks and the forefinger on the shoulder buttons.
> 
> now imo its a hassle to push r1 and r2 at the same time. if 2 buttons where on back of each side of the controller it would be easyer and faster to reach with the middle finger.
> 
> its nothing big and i'm already used to how the controllers are now. its just what i've been thinking about a while ago.


You know I stopped pressing the L2/R2 buttons on the edge, the best thing to do is position your fingers on the triggers closer to the top. That way you won't have to worry about how deep you have to press them.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that all the talk of monthly fees on PSN was for extra crap that nobody wants.  Like Qore.  We shall see.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 16, 2009)

They've said that online play would remain free


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2009)

I too think it will remain free,...they would be pretty stupid to destroy the only better part of the PS3 Online Gaming.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2009)

Got the triple. 

PSN: Shion_Senpai

Games I got so far are MGS4 and LBP.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2009)

*OK. I want to get Crash Team Racing, but it's only on the EU store, and it's on sale this week. Anyone want to buy it and trade it for something with me? Anyone who did not just join NF and uses the EU store? *


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaki said:


> *OK. I want to get Crash Team Racing, but it's only on the EU store, and it's on sale this week. Anyone want to buy it and trade it for something with me? Anyone who did not just join NF and uses the EU store? *



You could make another PSN account and set it as European. Friend did that to get the Fifa 10 Demo.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2009)

No, I can't use my US credit card.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 17, 2009)

signing up is so pain in the ass. it askes for a valid address and stuff, sucks. i cant register a card that isnt UK based, i mean the billing address should be a UK address. and i no more live in the UK..
anywho, i bartered my second copy of elder scrolls with inFAMOUS, totally loved it, amazing game in any aspect. finished good side, dunno if i wanna play evil side. it seemed short to me, and that's because i have been playing oblivion for a long time. i just love oblivion, i like roaming around and building up my stats, even though there's no more mission left.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaki said:


> No, I can't use my US credit card.


Yes you can.

Or you make an Entropay Account.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2009)

Entropay seems to block US.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it possible to play PS2 games on PS3?


----------



## Helix (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone have extra Modnation Racer beta codes? I wasn't lucky enough to get one.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaki you could just buy a EU PSN card if can find one online also i have CTR but i only ever trade with someone whose been on my FL for over a 2years and that's a very small list  i would trade with you but dont know you enough.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Entropay seems to block US.


What does that mean?
I am European, and I  have an US-PSN Account. I pay with EntroPay.


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Could anyone recommend me some good PS3 games that have came out this year?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could anyone recommend me some good PS3 games that have came out this year?


Killzone2
Resident Evil 5
Demon's Souls
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could anyone recommend me some good PS3 games that have came out this year?



inFamous
Uncharted 2
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 18, 2009)

my peronal thought, do not waste your money on Killzone 2, it is awful. all you do is a meaningless shooting. i recommend the rest suggested above.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> my peronal thought, do not waste your money on Killzone 2, it is awful. *all you do is a meaningless shooting*. i recommend the rest suggested above.


Just like any other Ego-Shooter, however, KZ2's Graphics are awesome and the Setting is cool.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 18, 2009)

The only reason not to get Killzone 2 is because of the absolutely horrid controls.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Infamous
Killzone (Meh not fan myself)
God Of War Collection (Not fan either xD)
Uncharted 2
Tekken 6
COD Modern Warfare 2
Ratchet & Clank 
Bout it till next year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 18, 2009)

Im trading my used wii for a brand new ps3 in a couple days, with my games, along with the games above, what are some good RPG and fighter games? and are there websites where i can talk to people to start playing the game online or is it not like the wii where i need too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> Im trading my used wii for a brand new ps3 in a couple days, with my games, along with the games above, what are some good RPG and fighter games? and are there websites where i can talk to people to start playing the game online or is it not like the wii where i need too.



Fighting:
Street Fighter 4
BlazBlue
Tekken 6
Soul Calibur 4

RPGs:
Fallout 3
Dragon Age
Elderscrolls
Borderlands
Folklore
Valkriya Chronicles
Eternal Sonata
Disgaea 3
Demon Souls


You don't need to do that to play with people on the PS3


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it possible to play PS2 games on PS3?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 18, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Just like any other Ego-Shooter, however, KZ2's Graphics are awesome and the Setting is cool.


 you may find it satisfying, but to me it was so horrible that i didnt finish it.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Is it possible to play PS2 games on PS3?



Only with the original 60GB console.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2009)

> What does that mean?
> I am European, and I have an US-PSN Account. I pay with EntroPay.


 I'm an American! 
Seriously, if you or anyone else buys the classic Crash Team Racing. I'll trade you a thing or two.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2009)

Graphics look pretty with a HDMI.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2009)

Sure do, and I'm going to play on a 1080p tv for the first time soon. 
Though the notion of native full hd is pretty dead at the moment.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Sure do, and I'm going to play on a 1080p tv for the first time soon.
> Though the notion of native full hd is pretty dead at the moment.



Lucky ass. 

I believe I'm on a 720 p Sony Bravia. 

Looks good enough y'know?


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2009)

Whats the difference between 1080p and 1080i cos i have a 1080i TV


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Whats the difference between 1080p and 1080i cos i have a 1080i TV



I is for interlaced where the image is sent through twice, if I remember.  The last breed of CRT HD TVs had this as their HD resolution and there might be a slight judder in the image.  

P is for progressive and shows the image in one pass, making for a clearer picture and is generally better for quick motion images, etc.  

Unless you really have a eye for it, you probably wouldn't notice the difference.  The actual TV or display scaler comes into play as well in regards to image clarity.  Regardless, not many console games utilize 1080p because of high processing requirements.  Remember, actual resolution does not always equate to a better image quality.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

Koppachino said:


> Only with the original 60GB console.



Can i put my hands on it or is it no longer sold anywhere?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2009)

They stopped producing them ages ago 

the 80GB's do emulate most games though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> They stopped producing them ages ago
> 
> the 80GB's do emulate most games though.


Both 60 and 80GB aren't produced anymore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> They stopped producing them ages ago
> 
> the 80GB's do emulate most games though.



Woohoo! 

What does "emulate" mean?



ExoSkel said:


> Both 60 and 80GB aren't produced anymore.



Are you sure about that? And well,there's the 120 GB one,which i suppose is superior to 80 GB.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Both 60 and 80GB aren't produced anymore.


I never said the 80GB was still in production, just giving him more options incase he's able to find one.


The Luiz said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Ehm,emulate? Does it mean i have to do something extra in order to play PS2 games on 80 GB PS3?


It's not as good as the 60GB when playing PS2 games, and not all of them work afaik. But like 95% does, I think.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2009)

Only half of the 80GB ones do emulation.  When they rereleased the 80GB one it no longer did 80GB, check before you buy.

60GB were still reasonably priced on ebay last I checked though, and that is the superior route to go for PS2 games.


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Killzone2
> Resident Evil 5
> Demon's Souls
> Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2



Already played RE5, not really interested in NGS2, and I'll just get KZ2 when it's cheaper.



Gnome on Fire said:


> inFamous
> Uncharted 2
> Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time



Do I have to play the other R&C games to understand the story in A Crank in time?

I'll most likely get Uncharted 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2009)

inFAMOUS is a great game man. Don't miss out. A sequel is coming.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Only half of the 80GB ones do emulation.  When they rereleased the 80GB one it no longer did 80GB, check before you buy.*
> 
> 60GB were still reasonably priced on ebay last I checked though, and that is the superior route to go for PS2 games.



You mean i have to make sure it really is 80 GB?

Well,i know a store where the person is allowed to test something before buying.


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> inFAMOUS is a great game man. Don't miss out. A sequel is coming.



Is there a demo out on PSN? If it is I'll probably check it out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> You mean i have to make sure it really is 80 GB?
> 
> Well,i know a store where the person is allowed to test something before buying.



No, there are two different models of 80GB ones, one was released with the emulation software, one wasn't.  I don't remember how to tell the difference offhand though (though asking or trying before you buy should work fine).

The size of the hard drive's really irrelevant, I've got a 60GB model that I've only ran into space issues on once, and upgrading the drive is pretty easy from what I've seen.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the MGS4 80Gb bundle was the last one to have software emulation.  Anything after that one is SOL on PS2 emulation.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Fighting:
> Street Fighter 4
> BlazBlue
> Tekken 6
> ...



Wow, they have a lot of good titles i've heard of, gotta get me that tekken 6 and street fighter and soul calibure for sure, i thought DA was only for xbox, thats sick its for ps3, all those sound awesome, i've heard of demon souls, disgaea is awesome on ps2 and elder scrolls and valkyrie seem cool, im a look up valkyrie and others, thx man! want that FF13 based ps3 right now cuz you can get that in 3 months with GOW3, PS3 is turning up the heat and xbox sucks nowadays compared!!!!

btw i meant any good ps3 forums places like this? and i dont have to sell wii i can just get it instead, ahh christmas is so beast, new laptop and ps3.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

As long as Sony doesn't add online play to that list the subscription doesn't sound so bad.  Very interesting features.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> btw i meant any good ps3 forums places like this? and i dont have to sell wii i can just get it instead, ahh christmas is so beast, new laptop and ps3.





There's the playstation.com for NA or EU forums 

EU:

NA:


You'll need to make a ps3 account sign in though.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> As long as Sony doesn't add online play to that list the subscription doesn't sound so bad.  Very interesting features.



Great all the things that until now are free are going to stay free...but the Cross Chat and Netflix Access without Disc  needs to be free too.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty much...^


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2009)

So,i've made a call to a store and talked to the guy who works thar. 

He said that even if you get a PS3 that has the software that allows you to play PS2 games...the thing is that you have to update your PS3 from time to time,and by doing so,your PS3 loses the capability of playing PS2 games.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm getting my Ps3 in 5 days I'll be able to join you all regularly


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So,i've made a call to a store and talked to the guy who works thar.
> 
> He said that even if you get a PS3 that has the software that allows you to play PS2 games...the thing is that you have to update your PS3 from time to time,and by doing so,your PS3 loses the capability of playing PS2 games.


That sounds like bullshit?  Why would they patch out the software emulation features of their consoles?  Someone here will surely disprove this.

My family and I got my bro a PS3 for xmas and I just realized we haven't gotten him any games lol.  He says as long as the shit plays Blu-Rays he is happy, but I can't let this happen.  I am a broke ass college student, so I need to know what PS3 exclusive game(s) I could get him for $20 or less. GO!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> So,i've made a call to a store and talked to the guy who works thar.
> 
> He said that even if you get a PS3 that has the software that allows you to play PS2 games...the thing is that you have to update your PS3 from time to time,and by doing so,your PS3 loses the capability of playing PS2 games.



What, I've never heard of this.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Where's Mythbusters when you need them?


----------



## Lucius (Dec 19, 2009)

you don't need Mythbusters to call that bs. a random guy in a random store said something random. those 80 gig mgs4 bundle ps3s will always be able to play ps2 games. untill they yellow light i guess.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> That sounds like bullshit?  Why would they patch out the software emulation features of their consoles?  Someone here will surely disprove this.
> 
> My family and I got my bro a PS3 for xmas and I just realized we haven't gotten him any games lol.  He says as long as the shit plays Blu-Rays he is happy, but I can't let this happen.  I am a broke ass college student, so I need to know what PS3 exclusive game(s) I could get him for $20 or less. GO!






Jon Snow said:


> What, I've never heard of this.



Something like "the software belongs to the older system,so when you update your PS3,it disappears." Or i might have mis heard. I'm really confused.



Lucius said:


> you don't need Mythbusters to call that bs. a random guy in a random store said something random. those 80 gig mgs4 bundle ps3s will always be able to play ps2 games. untill they yellow light i guess.



What do you mean by "yellow light"?

Anyway,i could just search for a PS3 that mentions the software in it's description. But how to know it's true? 

Also,is it possible to just get the software itself and put it into the PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

> Something like "the software belongs to the older system,so when you update your PS3,it disappears." Or i might have mis heard. I'm really confused.



PS3's don't lose their backwards compatibility regardless of firmware update.  Honestly, don't listen to Gamestop employees when it comes to the technical abilities of a system.



The Luiz said:


> What do you mean by "yellow light"?


It's the PS3's version of RROD.



> Anyway,i could just search for a PS3 that mentions the software in it's description. But how to know it's true?




20/60 GB models and 80GB Model # CECHE01 are the only ones who can do it.  And the 80GB is limited in its BC.



> Also,is it possible to just get the software itself and put it into the PS3?



Nope.

And now I have triple triples.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> PS3's don't lose their backwards compatibility regardless of firmware update.  Honestly, don't listen to Gamestop employees when it comes to the technical abilities of a system.



That's a relief. 

Yeah,it does make sense. All they does is selling it,it's not like they actually works on the production of the console.



> It's the PS3's version of RROD.



Is it a problem that can be fixed?




> 20/60 GB models and 80GB Model # CECHE01 are the only ones who can do it.  And the 80GB is limited in its BC.



Well,i checked that compatibility site,and my favorite games fortunately have no major problems in being played on the 80GB one,so it's alright.



> Nope.
> 
> And now I have triple triples.



Why do you have three PS3's?


----------



## Lucius (Dec 19, 2009)

^white lightning ps3 is so hawt! gratz man.

to the ps3 backward compatibility. the old 20/60 modles were based on hardware only. the newer 80 that came were software based but only partially. they still needed certain hardwere components to make the ps2 games run. there is no sole software based BC yet (maybe never).


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Is it a problem that can be fixed?


If you send it to Sony, sure.


> Why do you have three PS3's?


Why not?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

I only have two.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Is it a problem that can be fixed?


It's a problem that has 99% of not happening. You should be safe.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> If you send it to Sony, sure.
> 
> Why not?



Ohh. Meh,fuck this. I was thinking about selling my PS2 to buy the PS3,but i guess it's better to keep my PS2 and buy the PS3 by paying it by instalments.

It's not like you actually use all of them.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, so I got myself a PSN "points" card and I wanna know what you guys recommend to DL from the PSN store.

I want to get a couple games from the classics.

I like old school fighters and rpgs, so gimme some good suggestions please.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I got myself a PSN "points" card and I wanna know what you guys recommend to DL from the PSN store.
> 
> I want to get a couple games from the classics.
> 
> I like old school fighters and rpgs, so gimme some good suggestions please.



Super Street Fighter 2 HD Remix
Final Fantasy 7
Marvel vs Capcom 2

Final Fantasy 8 is dropping in a few weeks


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid is a must for everyone.

Get Flower though, its chill


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 20, 2009)

i think i am 1 step away from my first platinum trophy. playing infamous, and i have unlocked every trophy, including hard (which wasnt that hard) mode, except for stunt master trophy. so far most difficult and annoying one was shard trophy, took a lot outta me. i guess i'll start a new game only for the last trophy.


MGS4 is a masterpiece. it was my first game that i tried hardest mode and i got big boss emblem. was gonna get all of them but 30< emblems are just boring, takes too much time. anywho, recommend to all.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Metal Gear Solid is a must for everyone.
> 
> Get Flower though, its chill



I wonder how it is to play Flower when high...


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i think i am 1 step away from my first platinum trophy. playing infamous, and i have unlocked every trophy, including hard (which wasnt that hard) mode, except for stunt master trophy. so far most difficult and annoying one was shard trophy, took a lot outta me. i guess i'll start a new game only for the last trophy.
> 
> 
> MGS4 is a masterpiece. it was my first game that i tried hardest mode and i got big boss emblem. was gonna get all of them but 30< emblems are just boring, takes too much time. anywho, recommend to all.



Awww... the emblems are fun gotten all 40 twice due to YLOD and played story well too many times.

Infamous the stunt trophy is annoying cause some stunts really most chance you have are only some specific times during story.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 20, 2009)

Thinks it's worth the price?

I think cross-game chatting should not be paid for. And in-game content for people who pay? That's bullshit.

Other than that, the rest of the things seem fine to pay for if it's cheaper than XBOX.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2009)

I kinda despise mgs4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2009)

I kinda despise your face.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2009)

I kinda despise your momma.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 21, 2009)

Dl'ing the Mod Nation beta as I poast


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Dl'ing the Mod Nation beta as I poast



Omg that is so interesting!

I think I will do the same right after watching the grass grow.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 21, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> Awww... the emblems are fun gotten all 40 twice due to YLOD and played story well too many times.
> 
> Infamous the stunt trophy is annoying cause some stunts really most chance you have are only some specific times during story.


 
i played it too many times too, and enjoyed it every time. the only emblem i couldnt get was "scarab" (i think) emblem, no matter how many times i did forward rolls still coudnt get it. but getting big boss was really frustrating. there were times i played a certain part of game for several hours to get passed (one with bike ride and drebin ride). 

as for stunt master trophy, i'll start new easy game and see if i can do all of them.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 21, 2009)

Well my 60GB PS3 bit the bullet yesterday. I spent the better part of two hours tryin' to get the rental game out.

Fuckin' YLOD, I thought my busted-ass 360 would've gone out long before my PS3.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 21, 2009)

How good is saint's row 2? Si bad that I buy games that are over a year old and bought nothing that was from this year?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2009)

Loved Saints Row 2, kickass sandbox game. 

As for PS3, selling my 160 Final fantasy edition. Loved it but time to go buh bye, needs the monies


----------



## Athrum (Dec 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i played it too many times too, and enjoyed it every time. the only emblem i couldnt get was "scarab" (i think) emblem, no matter how many times i did forward rolls still coudnt get it. but getting big boss was really frustrating. there were times i played a certain part of game for several hours to get passed (one with bike ride and drebin ride).
> 
> as for stunt master trophy, i'll start new easy game and see if i can do all of them.



You dont get scarab by doing forward rolls, you get it by laying down point a gun and then roll to the side.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2009)

dammit, that's how it works. too bad i deleted MGS4 data from my console, it took 8Gb of total memory, so had to delete it to open up some space.


----------



## Ito (Dec 22, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> dammit, that's how it works. too bad i deleted MGS4 data from my console, it took 8Gb of total memory, so had to delete it to open up some space.



The stunt master trophy is fairly easy; use a YouTube guide if you get stuck.

I can't believe you found all those blast shards though. Holy fuck.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2009)

Tried End of Entirety on PS3. What A awesome game, reminds me of Valk Chronicles on crack, awesome shit!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2009)

^End of Eternity ? so the demo its ready on jp store?...I want to be on home dammit !


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2009)

Zulu said:


> The stunt master trophy is fairly easy; use a YouTube guide if you get stuck.
> 
> I can't believe you found all those blast shards though. Holy fuck.


 
it was miserable man, very annoying. i guess i was lucky to find last one.
thanx for the tip, that will make it easier for me.
it may sound funny, but in uncharted a single stunt is assigned to one trophy, this is like worth 20 trophies.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^End of Eternity ? so the demo its ready on jp store?...I want to be on home dammit !



Yes its on. Its about 600+ MB. Attack animations are alright, but they get repetitve to watch since all of them are pretty much the same. 


btw GameSpot's Best Competitive Multiplayer Game of 2009 goes to




Killzone 2

I'm kinda surprised that MW2 didn't win, because there's so many different attachments for every weapon, killstreaks to reward people for doing well, challenges for virtually everything, and I just found it to be much more fun. 

But anyway, congrats to Killzone 2. It was probably my 2nd favourite shooter this year, although the SP campaign was not my cup of tea, from a story prospective.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2009)

^Yeah played and... the animation attacks are too exaggerate for my taste and the music sucks.

I can't still judge all the gameplay need to play it again later but until now I didn't like it.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 22, 2009)

*Which PS3 game should I get for christmas gaming?*

Borderlands, Uncharted 2, Tekken 6 or Rachet or Clank: A Crack in Time?

I already have AC2


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2009)

The best value there is probably Uncharted 2, if that is your kind of thing.  Borderlands would work if you had a friend or two worth playing it with.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah Borderlands without friends to play with is basically... not worth playing.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2009)

Uncharted 2.

It's very awesome.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 22, 2009)

Just one?

Okay. Uncharted 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2009)

If it's just one then Uncharted 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2009)

I like MGS 4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2009)

Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel like playing MGS4 now 



Roronoa-zoro said:


> btw GameSpot's Best Competitive Multiplayer Game of 2009 goes to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though Modern Warfare 2 is the overall better in my opinion, Killzone 2's online is awesome too, simply because it has that dark futuristic setting and, from my view, the better graphics.


----------



## Helix (Dec 22, 2009)

Tekken 6


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 22, 2009)

Mini Ninjas


----------



## Helix (Dec 22, 2009)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> btw GameSpot's Best Competitive Multiplayer Game of 2009 goes to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Best Boss Fights: 

How the hell Prinny beat out Demon's Souls?


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2009)

Definetly Uncharted 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7 on psn? :ho


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2009)

Uncharted 2. Forget the others.

If you want something completely different, since you have Assassin Creed 2, get Fifa 10. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Dec 22, 2009)

BAYONETTA's ass amazes me.


----------



## Roy (Dec 22, 2009)

Uncharted 2.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 22, 2009)

~ Lawliet ~ said:


> BAYONETTA's ass amazes me.


Didn,t the developers say that they worked extra hard on that part
Judging from the demo they did a pretty good job.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 22, 2009)

Helix said:


> What about Best Boss Fights:
> 
> How the hell Prinny beat out Demon's Souls?



idk maybe the gamespot editors didn't finish DS? Must've been to hard for them 

[YOUTUBE]PKXmg25Q3lo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]90KjbD8hHZA[/YOUTUBE]

lol
But really, i think the gamespot guys who gave the award to Prinny, probably have this 80's nostalgia of gaming or something like that.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel bad for buying no new game titles this year. I'll get some on christmas. I'm very cheap with my money and usually get a bunch of old games for cheap.I never had the money yo buy a bunch of new titles every year.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I feel bad for buying no new game titles this year. I'll get some on christmas. I'm very cheap with my money and usually get a bunch of old games for cheap.I never had the money yo buy a bunch of new titles every year.



That's how it's done man...

Shit, speaking about deals, I got myself 4 damn good movies for 15 bucks at a Blockbuster that's closing down.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

Bayonetta scores a 9.5!!!...Oh wait ps3 version got a 8.2...still awesome!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2009)

I call bullshit. Even with an inferior version (I've yet to see it in the demo) it shouldn't be THAT much lower.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

Well one stage has HUGE framerate/slowdown issues and suppose to be one of the best parts. Not to mention loading times are almost a minute and a half compared to the 3-5 second 360 versions. Those two things can really effect the overall game experience but I loved it to much to make it that big of a difference. I still give a ps3 version a 9.3 but 360 a 9.6.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah the huge dropp is kind of ridiculous. They should have taken 0.2-0.5 points at max.  Its almost like 2 different games on the 2 systems. Still hope they'll release a patch with the international release to scatter all those doubts. Its a fantastic game and everyone deserves to expeiece it how platinum games intended it to be.


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

Bayonetta has the best ass ever.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Bayonetta has the best ass ever.


Definitely a A+


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 23, 2009)

PlatinumGames' Tatsuya Minami: 


> "With Bayonetta, we created the Xbox 360 version of the game first, and then handed off all the data and other assets to SEGA so they could begin the process of porting Bayonetta to the PS3, giving them advice regarding the porting process along the way and overseeing the progress to ensure that the PS3 version would be the best it could be,"





lol, that's like if Naughty Dog completed Uncharted 2 first for the PS3 and than put Namco in charge of handling the port for the 360 version. 

Oh well, we still got God of War III PS3 fans. Also if you don't have a 360 its still good enough so that you can play it on your PS3. 

1UP.com Bayonetta Review A- (PS3), A (360)


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still gonna get it for the triple and hope for a patch or at least an option to install the game first.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2009)

It won't improve the graphics any. I really doubt they're going to go to the trouble of improving the performance significantly through a patch anyway (they apparently 'fixed' GTAIV), but an install might help the loading times. A stable framerate is by far the most important thing for me, I can give or take on the visuals, loading and even screen tearing to an extent.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucius said:


> Yeah the huge dropp is kind of ridiculous. They should have taken 0.2-0.5 points at max.  Its almost like 2 different games on the 2 systems. Still hope they'll release a patch with the international release to scatter all those doubts. Its a fantastic game and everyone deserves to expeiece it how platinum games intended it to be.



ITs nowhere as ridiculous as 1up calling the ps3 orange box unplayable.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 24, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I call bullshit. Even with an inferior version (I've yet to see it in the demo) it shouldn't be THAT much lower.


Same here.

Comparison: 

All i see is that the 360 has stronger Bloom or HDR, whatever it is of the two.
And slightly better texture filtering.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2009)

loadings are da big problem.. still the graph on 360 aren't really something to call awesome , this problem reminds me the PS3 version of Ghostbusters that later got fixed with a patch. hope sega do the same.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 24, 2009)

I expected more from Sega in the first place.
Usually only EA and Ubisoft are the companies that do "worse" work on PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Same here.
> 
> Comparison:
> 
> ...



Huge difference in loading times and framerate though, truly sucks balls on ps3 *Especially loading * but still if only can get ps3 version still do so it's a great game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2009)

i can not believe it, i just got my first platinum trophy (inFAMOUS) you motherfuckers. got stuck at the stunt master trophy, but i finally did them all. most annoying one was have nice fall and splash and crash.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2009)

I am new.
Got 5 Bronze only.On COD6 add me
'ChineseNoodles'
Part of Newbs


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 24, 2009)

So, I've heard that the ps3 version of bayonneta is inferior to 360 version, since ps3 is just a ported version.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes it is. But still a great game.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone

How do you guys have your PS3 set up? Is it standing sideways or flat? and is it on carpet or hardwood table so it won't burn out? But I got the newest PS3 version the one with 250 gigabytes. In order to prevent myself from getting the Yellow light of death again.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 25, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> How do you guys have your PS3 set up? Is it standing sideways or flat? and is it on carpet or hardwood table so it won't burn out? But I got the newest PS3 version the one with 250 gigabytes. In order to prevent myself from getting the Yellow light of death again.


Merry X-Mas

Mine is always lying. Simply because i think the Discs are made to lie and not stand.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

^Same. Merry Christmas. I leave all systems on the side, never liked standing them up.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Same. Merry Christmas. I leave all systems on the side, never liked standing them up.


Though,...It looks cool to let them stand. _I_ _cant deny that._


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Till they fall over and break. Then it's not cool anymore


----------



## Hentai (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Till they fall over and break. Then it's not cool anymore


Well of course you have to take care of that 

I have a Metallic Blue PS2 that i always used to stand up (Vertical-Stand was included)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to a gift card I'll be getting the half-assed Bayonetta PS3 port at half price. :ho

Got the GOW Collection and Assassin's Creed II today.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

^Both are great games. Rented them both but wish I had them back because GoW1 & 2 have the easiest trophies ever and I was so close to Plat them both.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL funny song.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty good video only a matter of time before it's posted everywhere.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

Shut your fucking mouth or my balls is what you will be tasting


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i can not believe it, i just got my first platinum trophy (inFAMOUS) you motherfuckers. got stuck at the stunt master trophy, but i finally did them all. most annoying one was have nice fall and splash and crash.


I just Plated Batman Arkham Asylum.


ExoSkel said:


> So, I've heard that the ps3 version of bayonneta is inferior to 360 version, since ps3 is just a ported version.


Yeah it sucks, I thought Capcom was supposed to bring in people from Sony to help with the game?


Superstars said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> How do you guys have your PS3 set up? Is it standing sideways or flat? and is it on carpet or hardwood table so it won't burn out? But I got the newest PS3 version the one with 250 gigabytes. In order to prevent myself from getting the Yellow light of death again.


Sideways, mine is on a small hardwood table off of the carpet. Ventilation is really important.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

What 09 games do you have so far? Are you sure about Ultimate Alliance? If it's your type of game then whatever, but I wouldn't recommend it. Can't go wrong with RE5 since it has a ton of replay value plus a Versus mode DLC (costs $5) and there's two more story arcs coming out in March.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> What 09 games do you have so far? Are you sure about Ultimate Alliance? If it's your type of game then whatever, but I wouldn't recommend it. Can't go wrong with RE5 since it has a ton of replay value plus a Versus mode DLC (costs $5) and there's two more story arcs coming out in March.



I love comics, and I like the Co op portion of it. Me and my brother would like it.


So far I have Infamous, Killzone 2, Batman AA, MW2, Uncharted 2. That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 26, 2009)

So okay RE5, then maybe get Assassin's Creed 2 it's fairly long and two more sequences are being released in February through DLC.


Man, I beat RE5 like 10 times but since I've made a new PSN I can't play more than 5 minutes of it. I even bought Versus mode for it but only played it a handful of times. Hopefully when the DLC comes out and it'll make me want to play again.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 26, 2009)

I cant wait for *true *Zombies again


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh man I love Boxing Day, my friend works at Zellers and they are selling AC2 for $29 + his employee discount and I found somewhere else that's selling Uncharted 2 for the same. I am gonna go to town on this shit tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Get Infamous, Siren, Demon's Souls, and don't forget Folklore.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Got my ps3 yesterday only have three games so far.

resistance 2, assassin's creed and something else I need more. Also took me ages choosing an online ID


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

Tell it, so I can add you.

Get AC II asap. And some Metal Gears. And inFAMOUS


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

i also advise infamous, Elder scrollblivion GOTY, MGS4, Fallout3 GOTY.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Loveslicker 

 everything else i wanted was taken


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

inFAMOUS

I think you'd like it, even being an Arsenal fan.

It's the first in a franchise, and it's awesome


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

question about infamous: i'm on hero rank and i am about to deside about a ray sphere. when i deside to activate it, my rank suddenly goes off to infamous. is there a way to stay good and power up? i have seen some videos where character is a good rank and glowing off with electricity.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

You destroy it? Thought it was obvious.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

i dunno what you mean, but lemme paraphrase myself.

while on hero rank, when i activate it i get the powerup and become infamous. when i am on hero rank and do not activate it, i dont get power up and stay positive. now, my question is: can i power up and stay positive at the same time?
it is pain in the ass to become infamous at that stage, cause i have to go back and purchase all the upgrades for evil rank.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh, I misunderstood then, sorry.

No, it isn't possible.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Saw the trailer for inFAMOUS, looks tough. I'll try to get it none the less


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

Go for it, and stay the fuck outta this thread if you don't want the end spoiled. Good shit right there.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Ending is 2 hour cutscene of talking! Wait wrong game.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2009)

Bateman get Modern warfare 2


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Bateman get Modern warfare 2



Erm no. Don't like that sort of game


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn  Would have been brilliant seeing you get owned


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Damn  Would have been brilliant seeing you get owned



 probably, I only play single player RPGs mostly. I rather lose to the computer than anyone else


----------



## Stalin (Dec 26, 2009)

I got the new ratchet and clank game, borderlands, batman:arkham aslyum ,and dragon age. Does borderslands get any better than fetch quests and got kill that guy missions?

Because borderlands kinda bored me or is it that the hunter class that boring to play?


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2009)

Borderlands really shines when it's played online. Co op is a huge part of the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2009)

IMO I didn't like Borderlands. 

So I played my first game of Metal Gear Online today and I gotta say, most complicated shit ever. 

Otherwise, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 27, 2009)

MGO2 is awesome best online game (personally opinion) MGO1 best online on ps2 MGO2 best online PS3 

Headshots are boss on MGO every one high enough is pretty good at them me personally prefer CQC good at HS but i love CQCing people .


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 27, 2009)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> idk maybe the gamespot editors didn't finish DS? Must've been to hard for them



lol, looks like i was way off there, seeing how Demon's Souls just won GOTY 2009 from Gamespot.



I'm kinda surprised U2 or MW2 didn't win, seeing how Gamespot always gives GOTY's to very popular games.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2009)

got modern warfare 2, played it, liked it, trying to get online, the shit is stuck at connecting to Matchmaking Server.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2009)

I have myself a logitech wired headset, but I cant couldn't chat over MGO.

I'm fuckin lost, how do  I voice chat?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you need to enable it by holding down select or something. Don't remember


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll try it. 

Any bit of advice will help, since even the instruction manual doesn't know shit.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm probably really late but this is the first time I can say that a soundtrack has made me want to purchase a game:



Since I'm referring to a PSN game, if I were to buy 2, which ones should I buy?


----------



## Ito (Dec 28, 2009)

Time for a thread title change.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

Just beat MGS4.

Gotta say, best series I have played, this game fuckin rocked. 

I ended up with the rank of Bear, I prolly suck, haha. 

Gonna do the story again in hard mode.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

i dare you to go for big boss emblem. should be fun.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

Bear or Eagle is what everyone gets their first try, those that don't suck terribly that is.

Read up on the Big Boss Emblem and go for it


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

i got eagle on my first try, but then when i play a new game i never play for trophies or emblems. on my first try i just try to enjoy game as much as possible.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i got eagle on my first try, but then when i play a new game i never play for trophies or emblems. on my first try i just try to enjoy game as much as possible.



Same here. 

Next trophy should be fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

So I bought a PS3. Got Demon's Souls with it and it better not disappoint. Of course the game will not be here in until tomorrow. 

What other games should I get?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

inFAMOUS at least


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I bought a PS3. Got Demon's Souls with it and it better not disappoint. Of course the game will not be here in until tomorrow.
> 
> What other games should I get?



MGS4. 

LBP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it really worth it? I mean, I liked Prototype to an extent but I didn't even bother finishing it because it was so damn repetitive towards the end.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Bought four today, my hands started to hurt at Mission 4


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it really worth it? I mean, I liked Prototype to an extent but I didn't even bother finishing it because it was so damn repetitive towards the end.



Well for one Infamous has, ya know, a STORYLINE 

Infamous also utilizes it's one power in creative ways compared to the generic boring powers Prototype gives.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I bought a PS3. Got Demon's Souls with it and it better not disappoint. Of course the game will not be here in until tomorrow.
> 
> What other games should I get?



My favorite games have been Demon's Souls, Pixeljunk Shooter, Shatter, The Orange Box, Dead Space, and Little Big Planet. RE5 was also great for multiplayer, if not the original game. MGS4 was the reason I bought a PS3, but it got easy too quick; great rental.  

Of course, some of these are DLCs, some of them aren't PS3 exclusives, but whateva. Thought I'd help.

Oh, and don't listen to crazymtf, he's crazy


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

Huh? What I say? Demon's Soul's is amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

I might give inFamous a shot then I guess. I'd rather not pay for it though.  Maybe I'll get Gamefly again or something.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2009)

Or you could smash the case at a major retailer and walk out with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

How does that work, oh Kaki?


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? What I say? Demon's Soul's is amazing



You said inFAMOUS has a story. That might be true, in the strictest literal sense, but I wouldn't advertise the gripping idiocy of Zeke.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2009)

MGS4 story was shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

I have no intention of playing another Metal Gear Solid game as long as I live.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might give inFamous a shot then I guess. I'd rather not pay for it though.  Maybe I'll get Gamefly again or something.


got the demo already? get an impression of the combat and some missions.

i decided not to get it for now. would only land in my backlog, otherwise known as games i'll never touch again >.<


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll buy MGS4 when I complete DMC4. It got a 10 out of 10 on a website If I remember correctly


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> You said inFAMOUS has a story. That might be true, in the strictest literal sense, but I wouldn't advertise the gripping idiocy of Zeke.



Zeke is a moron but the story itself is good, ending is amazing.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I'll buy MGS4 when I complete DMC4. It got a 10 out of 10 on a website If I remember correctly


lol, where didn't it get a 10/10 

Also did you buy the DMC Anniversary? Because I bought one last winter break for $30 and it came with 1,2, and 3:SE.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

^Plenty of places. Game is def not for everyone.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> MGS4 story was shit.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> MGS4 story was shit.



It really was


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

How was the story shit?

IMO I thought it explained a shitload...


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2009)

Though 9 hours of cutscenes......


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheat probably didn't play the first three games.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm guessing he didn't.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2009)

Nanomachines


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2009)

CMX, you tell me how you get those free games. 



> Though 9 hours of cutscenes......


----------



## Lucius (Dec 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Though 9 hours of _awesome_ cutscenes......


fixed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 28, 2009)

lol I just didn't like what was dished out, it's actually at the point where I agree with Adonis and Vonocourt about "teh qwalitee" of 4's story


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Zeke is a moron but the story itself is good, ending is amazing.



I'd beg to differ, sir. Seems pretty standard fare to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Speaking of Metal Gear Solid, which awesome RPGs should I get for my new PS3?

I was looking at a couple but I'm not sure which to get. I have heard Eternal Sonata was good. I'm poor now, I need to limit my spending.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 28, 2009)

Elder Scrolls: Oblivion's a good choice.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 28, 2009)

not sure what your taste is. but you might like valkyria chronicles. and it should be available for around 30$


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucius said:


> not sure what your taste is. but you might like valkyria chronicles. and it should be available for around 30$



^This, best RPG on ps3.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

I am lookin for a multiplayer experience that is fun and doesn't involve guns...

Ive had enough of shooting games for a bit and want to change to something else...

Fighting game more preferrably, or a damn good game that has a long and amazing story.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2009)

I started a new game of InFamous on my new PS3. I'm nervous as my old one broke down when I was playing InFamous.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I am lookin for a multiplayer experience that is fun and doesn't involve guns...
> 
> Ive had enough of shooting games for a bit and want to change to something else...
> 
> Fighting game more preferrably, or a damn good game that has a long and amazing story.


Vampire Rain or Legendary


----------



## Lucius (Dec 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I am lookin for a multiplayer experience that is fun and doesn't involve guns...
> 
> Ive had enough of shooting games for a bit and want to change to something else...
> 
> Fighting game more preferrably, or a damn good game that has a long and amazing story.



fat princess, little big planet. no story tho.

demons souls - no real multiplayer. more like online interaction with other players

ninja gaiden sigma 2 has some coop play.

the only game that would fit your description perfectly would be white knight chronicles. but you gotta wait till febuary for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Valkyrie Profile Chronicles, eh? I'll get that then. I played Oblivion on the PC and hated its guts out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 29, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Elder Scrolls: Oblivion's a good choice.


 oh yes, definitely yes. i think it is a masterpiece. i am playing ofr the second time. i'm on level 46, still have room for 2 more level ups. my advise to those who's gonna play it: do not choose "restoration" as your major skill, god it takes forever to level up after 90.


----------



## Helix (Dec 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I am lookin for a multiplayer experience that is fun and doesn't involve guns...
> 
> Ive had enough of shooting games for a bit and want to change to something else...
> 
> Fighting game more preferrably, or a damn good game that has a long and amazing story.



Tekken 6 should be releasing the campaign co-op soon; At least I hope so. And it is a fighting game. So I'd go with that I guess.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Valkyrie Profile Chronicles, eh? I'll get that then. I played Oblivion on the PC and hated its guts out.



Granted, Oblivion has it moments. There are times when I can play it for hours on end, end then forget about it for months. Loool.

But I got it for $20, along with the expansion packs for the PS3, so it's all good.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 30, 2009)

Helix said:


> Tekken 6 should be releasing the campaign co-op soon; At least I hope so. And it is a fighting game. So I'd go with that I guess.



This is exactly where I went to^

I got me a copy of Tekken 6, my bro also wanted to piss me off so he got MW2. 

It's all good though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 30, 2009)

^
Beautiful


----------



## Corran (Dec 30, 2009)

Thinking of buying a PSP, where can I find an online store to import from the US since I think it might be cheaper than buying locally.

I fractured a bone in my foot so Im bedridden for about 6 weeks so I need something to do


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't like Oblivion. I also don't think I'm going to like Demon's Souls. It's just ridiculous. It's like an old Castlevania or Megaman game where you just die over and over again except in this game it's a lot easier to die.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2009)

Demon's Souls is very different from oblivion, and I believe better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe, I'm going to give it another shot tonight. But if I keep dying...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 30, 2009)

Demons Souls is linear, but it has it's own charm and replayability.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 30, 2009)

Holy motherfucking shit



GAME OVER YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 30, 2009)

*Valkyria Chronicles 20 bucks* new now at Gamestop:


----------



## Stalin (Dec 30, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Demons Souls is linear, but it has it's own charm and replayability.



Most games are linear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Demon's Souls is going to slowly steal my soul and turn me into a bitter, bitter man. I mean, I basically paid 400 bucks to play this shit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2009)

Found out today that they're making a Valkyria Chronicles 2, but it's only for the PSP for some reason.

Still wish they'd add a reverse of the "remote play" where I can play my PSP games on my HDTV.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon's Souls is going to slowly steal my soul and turn me into a bitter, bitter man. I mean, I basically paid 400 bucks to play this shit.



Yeah i heard its unforgiving


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't like Oblivion. I also don't think I'm going to like Demon's Souls. It's just ridiculous. It's like an old Castlevania or Megaman game where you just die over and over again except in this game it's a lot easier to die.



IMO you don't die too much unless you are a very impatient person that want to do buttons smash and destroy all enemy's on sight .

Demon's Souls is a game that you must play in a very methodical way .


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 30, 2009)

My fastest clear of Demon's Souls was about 5:30 now. I've gotten too good at that game


----------



## squilliam (Dec 30, 2009)

$20? Was Valkyria Chronicles any good?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm scared now, I've encountered two crazy glitches in InFamous one bug that stopped me from completing a mission. (Enemy fell through the background and I couldn't kill him.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Found out today that they're making a Valkyria Chronicles 2, but it's only for the PSP for some reason.
> 
> Still wish they'd add a reverse of the "remote play" where I can play my PSP games on my HDTV.



Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2009)

So I just realized that I cannot play my music when I am playing a game. 

O, wtf is with the ps1 compatability and no ps2 compatability? 

On a good note, I played a bit of Bayonetta today, good shit. :ho

-Aight, Shion over and out.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2009)

^they want to still selling Ps2.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> So I just realized that I cannot play my music when I am playing a game.
> 
> O, wtf is with the ps1 compatability and no ps2 compatability?
> 
> ...


I wish i could play Bayonetta but it doesn,t come out in my country until 01-01-2010


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 31, 2009)

Trust me, it doesn't come out tomorrow.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 31, 2009)

squilliam said:


> $20? Was Valkyria Chronicles any good?



Check out the demo. It'll give you an Impression of the combat. The story is good as well as most of the characters imo. So far my favorite j-rpg this gen. 20$ is a steal!


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> So I just realized that I cannot play my music when I am playing a game.
> 
> O, wtf is with the ps1 compatability and no ps2 compatability?
> 
> ...


Only some games have in-game soundtracks. That I know of there's SF4, KZ2 and almost all PSN titles.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I wish i could play Bayonetta but it doesn,t come out in my country until 01-01-2010



DL the demo, I myself haven't bought the game yet and I don't know why...

The demo is damn good.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the demo.
It was realy good and fun to play so i just have to wait til it comes out in my country.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> IMO you don't die too much unless you are a very impatient person that want to do buttons smash and destroy all enemy's on sight .
> 
> Demon's Souls is a game that you must play in a very methodical way .


 I am that. 


Pintsize said:


> My fastest clear of Demon's Souls was about 5:30 now. I've gotten too good at that game


 How the fuck do I kill the Phalanx? 

I had him down to about 15% health last night using up all my turpentine or whatever, right? Then he fucking regains all his health. Now I can barely do shit to him and am out of fire. What should I do?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucius said:


> Check out the demo. It'll give you an Impression of the combat. The story is good as well as most of the characters imo. So far my favorite j-rpg this gen. 20$ is a steal!



Though it was too light-hearted for a war story and the holocaust paralels were weak.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am that.
> 
> How the fuck do I kill the Phalanx?
> 
> I had him down to about 15% health last night using up all my turpentine or whatever, right? Then he fucking regains all his health. Now I can barely do shit to him and am out of fire. What should I do?



gamefaqs.com 

K so I decided to get Bayonetta cuz Bayonetta is hot the game is fuckin awesome. :ho

You guys think Army of Two The 40th Day is gonna be good?

Co-op and storywise I mean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

Gamefaqs is full of shit.  It doesn't tell me why the fuck he regenerated his health, that's bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2009)

Why would you wanna know?

Just kill the damn thing and be done with it, no?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> gamefaqs.com
> 
> K so I decided to get Bayonetta cuz Bayonetta is hot the game is fuckin awesome. :ho
> 
> ...



Hmmm Bayo..I'm interested too but gonna go with Darksaiders to start this year..I don't have 360 and I don't want to pay full price for a bad port .

Army of Two demo was so full of lag that I couldn't play it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Hmmm Bayo..I'm interested too but gonna go with Darksaiders to start this year..I don't have 360 and I don't want to pay full price for a bad port .
> 
> Army of Two demo was so full of lag that I couldn't play it.



Just get it for the PS3, man. 

Better that way. 

My demo played just fine, but if I went online with it, that's when it began to lag...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2009)

Buy the bayonetta on ps3 instead of 360 and prove to everyone how ps3 hardcore fanboy you are.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2009)

My new years resolution is spend more than $30 on a game.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Bayonetta = Dante with Vagina.Half of men that play that game probably keep on doing that move when she get naked if it was a dude da game would only get 8.9 not a 9.4 lol! But otherwise I didn't like the game its just toooooooo damn cheesy DMC 3 is way better  !!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2009)

^Except it has one of the best combat systems in a action game, crazy scenes, great set pieces, funny story, and overall amazing game. 

Put my video review up for it on youtube today actually.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U7QD0GtRvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2009)

"Oh, fuck me!"

I laughed so hard at that part. 

Nice review btw, probably be picking this game up the day it's released.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice review only pre-ordered/paid for bayonetta due to the CE copy here personally not fond of it's style/DMC series.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Except it has one of the best combat systems in a action game, crazy scenes, great set pieces, funny story, and overall amazing game.


Exactly Dante with VAGINA


----------



## Hentai (Jan 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> "Oh, fuck me!"
> 
> I laughed so hard at that part.


I have to pick this game up just for that scene


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2010)

That was rather amusing.

I'm debating whether I should get it for myself as I have a PS3, or just tell my friend who has a 360 that he wants it. The lag/loading issues concern me a little.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

Bought Batman Arkham Asylum today hope its good


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty good game except for the damn bosses


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> Exactly Dante with VAGINA



Except it's better then DMC in almost every way...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 1, 2010)

It's better than DMC 1, 2, and 4. ^

DMC 3 was just fucking good and is different in style than Bayonetta. 

Apart from that, it's a damn good game. 

I wouldn't give a darn if the main character was male or female, it's just a good game IMO.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Except it's better then DMC in almost every way...


lol no


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

Its on par with DMC3 SE  the rest it shits on


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Its on par with DMC3 OE  the rest it shits on



Fixed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum is amazing


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Batman AA is good but the boss fight's where weak as especially the final boss fight easiest fight ever on all diff's it was way to easy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

I like it the easy way


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

I like to be challenge by that i mean getting so angry at it beating me that i just want to break the controller  but next gen has none of this for me


----------



## Lucius (Jan 1, 2010)

Ppl need to get over their Dante crush. He was a naughty boy and the new queen in town is whooping his ass. With candy on a stick


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

Devil May Cry 3 is superior


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

Why yes Batman AA is awesome. One of my fav game of 09


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a $50 gift certificate left over from Christmas.

I'm not entirely certain AA has fallen into that price range yet, but I will investigate, and today will most likely end with my securing a new game.

Hopefully.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Why yes Batman AA is awesome. One of my fav game of 09



It's beautiful. I love looking it....


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

Beating those punks to a bloody pulp is just so awesome it makes me feel all fuzzy especially when i start breaking arms and legs  

The predator missions are also so satisfying.


----------



## valerian (Jan 1, 2010)

Might get AA tomorrow.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 1, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> It's beautiful. I love looking it....


It is a awesome game but the combat challenges are evil


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2010)

Got my PS3.  First game is going to be inFAMOUS (bro giving it to me).  I will probably get Warhawk for my dedicated online game.  How many online expansions does that game have and how much do they cost?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> lol no



Lol yes 

Better combat, better bosses, better pacing, better set pieces, better weapons.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2010)

> How many online expansions does that game have and how much do they cost?


 Congrats and Warhawk is a great choice, though it was a much better relative choice a year or two ago. It's got 3 expansions that you can buy together on the store.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Congrats and Warhawk is a great choice, though it was a much better relative choice a year or two ago. It's got 3 expansions that you can buy together on the store.


Well I can't really think of any other competitive online games exclusive to the platform that offer me a different experience from all the bullshit shooty shooty games I already play.

Talked to a friend of mine about it just now and he said he would share the expansions with me if I buy the base retail game ;3


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Well atm Warhawk prob best choice but it's not as packed as it use to be  but this year got M.A.G. for your huge online only game


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2010)

MAG will die out once BF Bad Company 2 comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

^True but funny since both look meh.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2010)

I disagree. BF BC2 looks fucking crazy just by graphic and physics. The beta was off the hook. EA is really redeeming themselves with BF series. Because Battlefield 2042 was a fucking disgrace and first Bad Company was epic meh.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jan 1, 2010)

Chad Warden approves.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't buy warhawk if I was you, it will take you a long time to be even good at the game and no one uses their mics or nothing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I disagree. BF BC2 looks fucking crazy just by graphic and physics. The beta was off the hook. EA is really redeeming themselves with BF series. Because Battlefield 2042 was a fucking disgrace and first Bad Company was epic meh.



Really? I got Bad Company 1 but haven't tried it yet. I've never been a big battlefield fan but if it's truly good beta I gotta try it, know where can get a code?


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

BFBC1 was okay but i never got around getting full and BFBC2 is okay been playing beta but it's not that interesting to me and niethers mag but doubt it'll die the beta for MAG has been epicly packed since it was in closed beta even though i dont get the big deal for it i mean it's just socom with larger amount of player's.

Warhawk yeah most dont use a mic now a day's back in beta and full we all used mic's it was fun but died real quick when the final expansion came out jetpack's and new map ruined it  was a lt.coneol on it before quit


----------



## valerian (Jan 2, 2010)

So I just got Batman Arkham Asylum. Haven't played on it yet.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So I just got Batman Arkham Asylum. Haven't played on it yet.


Then go play it now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 2, 2010)

Bought inFamous today, haven't played it yet


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks decent, if it's half as good as DMC, I will enjoy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

^Well then your gonna love it since it's better then DMC.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope FF fanboys don't bitch about the gameplay style of FF13.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 2, 2010)

No'1s bitching


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I hope FF fanboys don't bitch about the gameplay style of FF13.



Of course they will while other's will love it and not see the problems. Fanboys are idiots, they can't look at faults of the game or only look at them.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Of course they will while other's will love it and not see the problems. Fanboys are idiots, they can't look at faults of the game or only look at them.



I can understand if they complain about the story or if the gameplay is shitty not because its differet. But what pissed me off about the hate of 12 was mainly because of complaints about te gameplay change. From I've heard though, 13 is a bit different from 12.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2010)

Just play the fucking game.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity, can one also discuss PS2 shit here, or is there another place other than creating a specific thread for an older game?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2010)

Just spit it out man. 

This thread has been dead for a while now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

Darksiders is awesome! Pick it up!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of game is that? Another action/adventure game with horrible camera/controls?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 5, 2010)

i checked GOW 3 trailer and OMG, it is sooooooooooo awesome. how come i have never paid attention to it? i am thinking of getting GOW collection for PS3 but it's very expensive for an old game. they made like billions from it through ps2 and still putting high price for ps3 version. i'll find some cheap way to get it. i have been playing Oblivion just to kill some time, i need new RPG game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2010)

GOW is da shizz :LOZ


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of game is that? Another action/adventure game with horrible *camera*/controls?



The days of Ninja Gaiden are over my friend 

Regardless game plays similar to Legacy of Kain. It mixes action with adventure and puzzle elements.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 5, 2010)

so guys/gals, how is the MAG Beta?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

Played it, meh weaker version of modern Warfare 2. Big pass.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2010)

squilliam said:


> so guys/gals, how is the MAG Beta?


My very first impression was OMG PLANETSIDE, but after a few games it just became a not good Battlefield clone.  Not impressed =\


crazymtf said:


> Played it, meh weaker version of modern Warfare 2. Big pass.


I would actually say it is just another Battlefield/Frontlines/Enemy Territory clone.  The MAG beta has yet to deliver any numbers those games already delivered (played four games and all were 32v32 or something).  Where the hell are the 128 v 128 battles?  I don't really think battles that huge would be any more fun, but if MAGs battles aren't even MASSIVE what the hell is supposed to differentiate it from all the other shooter trash?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 6, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I would actually say it is just another Battlefield/Frontlines/Enemy Territory clone.  The MAG beta has yet to deliver any numbers those games already delivered (played four games and all were 32v32 or something).  Where the hell are the 128 v 128 battles?  I don't really think battles that huge would be any more fun, but if MAGs battles aren't even MASSIVE what the hell is supposed to differentiate it from all the other shooter trash?



I fished around for info, it seems you have to reach a certain level (10 in this case) to unlock domination (which is the match type containing it's main selling point)

Requirement is bit dumb if you ask me


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

think I need to buy it just for the demo..or the district 9 movie =p.


----------



## valerian (Jan 6, 2010)

Just finished Batman Arkham Asylum.

Loved every single bit of it. 

I couldn't stop laughing at Titan Joker when I first saw him though. 

Now to get Assassin's Creed 2, Uncharted 2 and Bayonetta.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I fished around for info, it seems you have to reach a certain level (10 in this case) to unlock domination (which is the match type containing it's main selling point)
> 
> Requirement is bit dumb if you ask me


Are we able to unlock that in the beta?  I think I was level 4 or 5 by the end of the night, so getting level 10 just to see what else the game has to offer might not be so bad.

Trying to resolve weird issues with my PS3's wireless connection.  My 360 and laptop can connect to the internet just fine, but the PS3 is being difficult right now.  No amount of basic troubleshooting seems to have any effect on it.  It just connects when it wants to =\


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems like it's able to be unlocked in the beta


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you guys know of any news on another armored core game?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just finished Batman Arkham Asylum.
> 
> Loved every single bit of it.
> 
> ...



I loved it enough to play through Batman:AA twice _and _ get the Platinum trophy. 

That's right guys, 

Batman Platinum Tropy ... 

GET!  



Now I'm just fucking with The Joker in the Challenge Rooms, God he's funny.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 6, 2010)

MAG is fucking horrendous. Worst 3 hours spent on ps3.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

^even the name of the game makes me want go to sleep .

and now that I know its ANOTHER fps with no campaign makes me want to puke  .


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes MAG is a ugly horrible game it's nothing more than Socom with more player's there's nothing original about mag apart from the amount of player's it allow's.

It's a avgerage FPS.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I don't think anyone's expectations were too high about it. 
I still have to check it out myself. 

Still amped for Heavy Rain.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 7, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Still amped for Heavy Rain.


*THIS!*

I could care less about other ps3 exclusives this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> *THIS!*
> 
> I could care less about other ps3 exclusives this year.



God Of War 3 and White Knight also look great. But mag...lol garbage.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoyed MAG, lol...go 'head, throw tomatoes at me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 7, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I enjoyed MAG, lol...go 'head, throw tomatoes at me.


BOOOO! *throws pie at him*


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I enjoyed MAG, lol...go 'head, throw tomatoes at me.



''Enziguiri Kick him''


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

Infamous is addictive, I try to save everyone

Even though they just walk into walls and fall down on the ground again


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Infamous is addictive, I try to save everyone
> 
> Even though they just walk into walls and fall down on the ground again



I want to say two things.

I enjoyed to be da good guy for the first time in that game and....

that I hope to never live in your location .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I want to say two things.
> 
> I enjoyed to be da good guy for the first time in that game and....
> 
> that I hope to never live in your location .



lol

I know what you mean. I thought I'd choose the evil side but seeing people dying on the street and the town in a mess It's cool to help out


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 7, 2010)

It's annoying playing as a good guy on Infamous and yet sometimes you get bad karma after completing a mission.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> It's annoying playing as a good guy on Infamous and yet sometimes you get bad karma after completing a mission.



Yeah that happened to me twice yesterday


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

My Darksiders Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCYnoGx4Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

Fuuuuu!! a 9.5 now I can't wait amazon deliver my fucking copy .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

Seriously I can't even think of a action adventure game that I enjoyed this much in a long time. It does it so well. I mean the story is up the interpretation but I was intrigued throughout and the ending just made me want more. Combat was beefy enough I never got bored. Puzzles were interesting and fun to do and felt rewarding. Overall just a very well made game held back by few small minor problems.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2010)

Darksiders, eh? 

This could be that game I was looking for to trade-test with. Then again, it's another iffy game to me since I am so sick of these types of games lately.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 7, 2010)

WKC and Mod Nation (especially since I'm the beta) are on my list. Although it's a hell of a relief to find out Darksiders doesn't suck.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

Managed to grind to level 8 in MAG yesterday, but I don't know if I will get those last two levels to try out the bigger games... It's pretty bland.

Watched a Darksiders Quick Look on GiantBomb and decided I just don't need a game like that in my life right now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't even have to watch that to tell Darksiders is a rental at best. It looks like a fun weekend but nothing to commit too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I don't even have to watch that to tell Darksiders is a rental at best. It looks like a fun weekend but nothing to commit too.



Same can be said about Bayonetta. Actually more so since Bayonetta is 1/3rd it's length meaning You'll have to play Bayonetta 3 times to get one playthrough of darksiders.  Yet I still say both are worth 60!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Bought Flower, Flow and Vagrant Story off PSN. Have mostly been playing Flower, though. Lovely experience.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Bought Flower, Flow and Vagrant Story off PSN. Have mostly been playing Flower, though. Lovely experience.


Played the first two levels of Flower over the past two weeks.  Taking it slow, but really enjoying it when I do play it.

I have $20 in my PSN wallet.  Considering Pixeljunk Shooter but I'm not in a hurry to make my decision.  Too many games to play.


----------



## Munken (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxE6H83Xw0s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Same can be said about Bayonetta. Actually more so since Bayonetta is 1/3rd it's length meaning You'll have to play Bayonetta 3 times to get one playthrough of darksiders.  Yet I still say both are worth 60!



huu so bayo its a short game?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't believe this Bayonetta went under my radar for so long. Two lesbians in a Game Stop were telling me it was good. (After playing the demo I kinda thought it important to mention that lesbians hyped it up.) Anyway I played the demo and I really wanna play it. I know I don't wanna own it...think I'll use a netflix trial or something like that.

Oh and the main character is totally my new favorite game women, those hair finishers are hot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Same can be said about Bayonetta. Actually more so since Bayonetta is 1/3rd it's length meaning You'll have to play Bayonetta 3 times to get one playthrough of darksiders.  Yet I still say both are worth 60!



But Bayonetta is a super awesome end all be all of action gaming and Darksiders is a ridiculous pastiche of both 90s anti hero comics and adventure games of the past decade. Quality vs quantity here. Not that I'm saying Darksiders looks bad or anything just nothing special.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

you forgot to add that even if its a AAA game Bayonetta is cheesy has hell .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> But Bayonetta is a super awesome end all be all of action gaming and Darksiders is a ridiculous pastiche of both 90s anti hero comics and adventure games of the past decade. Quality vs quantity here. Not that I'm saying Darksiders looks bad or anything just nothing special.



Not end all action games but a amazing edition to it. I also agree it's better then every DMC then again I thought NG1 and GoW were aswell. 

However very different games. Darksiders look is very 90's comic book style but the gameplay offers something most don't. Alot are saying it doesn't do anything new however it does. Melding so many genre's and ideas into one game is an innovation itself. Try imagining zelda or soul reaver with good combat or god of war with decent puzzles, putting all those together with a little panzer dragoon orta, shooting gameplay, and good handling of horse you got a very well made game that does indeed deserve the 9's it's been getting.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2010)

i put aside my greedy side and bought GOW collection, will arive in approx. 2 weeks. a treat from me to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2010)

You don't live in the US?^


----------



## Helix (Jan 8, 2010)

So, Heavy Rain has a release date for February 23. The concept of the game intrigues me, but as it has been said, I don't think it is really a game. It's an interactive movie, and you are just on for the ride. Though, I think this game will be a rental at best. I want to buy it, but I think I can save my money here by playing through it by renting it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I'll rent Heavy Rain. I was anticipating it a lot last year, but that's died down now. Plus multiple playthroughs of Heavy Rain could "kill the magic of it" according to one of the devs, so there isn't much incentive to buy it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> you forgot to add that even if its a AAA game Bayonetta is cheesy has hell .



And that makes it even more awesome. 

@mtf: I've been seeing alot of 8's in regards to Darksiders. I'll have to do some more research. I heard the combat was kind of clunky compared to more recent action games.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 8, 2010)

Bought Bayonetta today and is totally awesome. Haven't had much fun with a slasher since DMC. And playing "Fly me to the Moon" during the first lvl was a bonus


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2010)

friend of mine told me he damn near flipped with joy when he heard fly me to the moon. then he was just pissed after hearing for like the 20th time.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Bayonetta is short game bout only interesting thing was doing long combo's other then that i prefer DMC and im not even much fan of that series so yeah i don't know bayonetta just wasn't that great but the CE content's are great loving my repilca  scarboruogh


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> You don't live in the US?^


 
no, nope.....


----------



## Stalin (Jan 8, 2010)

Wolverine orgins is surprisingly good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Managed to grind to level 8 in MAG yesterday, but I don't know if I will get those last two levels to try out the bigger games... It's pretty bland.



I tried a match, after about five deaths I managed to get a kill, which I promptly lost the five exp I received by accidentally knifing my teammate when I respawned. After another few minutes of dieing and running to the same spot only to die again, I shut it off.

I guess there's not much reason to give it another go?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 9, 2010)

Someone has played King Field IV(Ps2) ?...  its a good game?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I tried a match, after about five deaths I managed to get a kill, which I promptly lost the five exp I received by accidentally knifing my teammate when I respawned. After another few minutes of dieing and running to the same spot only to die again, I shut it off.
> 
> I guess there's not much reason to give it another go?


Yeah, as far as massive shooters like this go it isn't really BAD, but at the same time there is absolutely nothing special about it so far.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Wolverine orgins is surprisingly good.


The game is way beter then the movie
They should have just shown footage of the game in the theater and it would have been way beter.
The alternate costumes are also awesome
It is probably one of the few movie based games that doesn,t suck


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

Origins was always going be better then the movie it was in making before the movie was so really it wasn't a movie based game it was based on the actually story so it was full of win.  

Apart from nearly breaking my thumb on the giant robot to rip his chest plate off


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 10, 2010)

Is Demon's Soul not available in Canada or something? I went to Best Buy earlier in the week to buy a case for my iPod and stopped to check some games out and it wasn't there. Yesterday, I went to Rogers Video, wasn't there either so I rented Bayonetta instead.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Someone has played King Field IV(Ps2) ?...  its a good game?


Buy Demon's Souls



Big Boss said:


> Is Demon's Soul not available in Canada or something? I went to Best Buy earlier in the week to buy a case for my iPod and stopped to check some games out and it wasn't there. Yesterday, I went to Rogers Video, wasn't there either so I rented Bayonetta instead.


Can't be, i ordered mine from VideoGamesPlus.*ca*


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 10, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> Origins was always going be better then the movie it was in making before the movie was so really it wasn't a movie based game it was based on the actually story so it was full of win.
> 
> Apart from nearly breaking my thumb on the giant robot to rip his chest plate off


When i was at that part of the game i thought that the game was broken because it was nearly impossible. But afther i beat it and had to play through it again on hard i made in one try


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> Origins was always going be better then the movie*.*
> It was in making before the movie was*,* so really it wasn't a movie based game*,* it was based on the actually story*,* so it was full of win.


Corrected for the sake of grammatical understanding.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 10, 2010)

lol, i heard bayonetta was shit on ps3 

more reasons why 360 > ps3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

PS360 is the solution, bra.

Though yes, most multi-plats are better on the 360, though Batman is a notable exception.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

There a quite a few games that prove same quality or superiority on PS3, sadly that's the minority of the multi-platform games. Most are, because of the laziness of the developers, better on 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hentai said:


> There a quite a few games that prove same quality or superiority on PS3, sadly that's the minority of the multi-platform games. Most are, because of the laziness of the developers, better on 360.


Well, to be fair to developers I would say it would be a combination of laziness on their part and stubbornness on Sony's part to make the PS3 stupidly complicated to develop on.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 10, 2010)

Hentai said:


> Buy Demon's Souls



already beat it I know the relationship bout those games that's why I ask if KFIV  is worth.



@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i heard bayonetta was shit on ps3
> 
> more reasons why 360 > ps3


You must be a fucking genius you need to go on the streets and tell all people about this .


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

Well multi plat's are only worst on PS3 most time due to lazy dev's and because all we get is a ported version from the 360 but if you look at all ps3 exclusive's most are better then the majority of multi/360 exclusive's so if it weren't for lazy ass dev's we'd have alot better game's instead of crappy port's.





> Corrected for the sake of grammatical understanding.


 my english typing is fail .


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Well, to be fair to developers I would say it would be a combination of laziness on their part and stubbornness on Sony's part to make the PS3 stupidly complicated to develop on.


Well of course Sony played their roll too. But now they cant change it anymore can they? Developers have to move their lazy butts and at least adapt the game to the PS3 after they port it over from 360. 
Funny thing is that the quality problems only happen with specific developers, like EA and Ubisoft, while Capcom and Konami dont seem to have this Problem. What Sega did with PS3 Bayonetta was a shame though.



Oxvial said:


> already beat it I know the relationship bout those games that's why I ask if KFIV  is worth.


Oh oh I see. Well you could check Youtube for Reviews. 



Akamatsu said:


> my english typing is fail .


LOL just make a *,* or a *.* from time to time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 10, 2010)

Need some opinions on if I should buy a certain fight stick.

The Tekken 6 Limited Edition Wireless Fight Stick is on Amazon for $74 and I was wondering if it's worth the price. I haven't played fighting games in a while and I have been looking to pick up a fight stick for SSFIV and some other fighting games.


----------



## Fenix (Jan 11, 2010)

new God of War 3 scans, featuring the god of the sea Poseidon himself


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mojim (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Well, that looks epic


----------



## Fenix (Jan 11, 2010)

Fenix said:


> new God of War 3 scans, featuring the god of the sea Poseidon himself
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Quoting myself for the new page


----------



## Hentai (Jan 11, 2010)

​
Must have that Game


----------



## Lucius (Jan 11, 2010)

holy shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



its poseidon




there are just 2 scans right? coz where is page 256?



*Spoiler*: _Hades_ 



Damn you gonna fight Hades too. Thats all 3 bros for ya


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great, Hades is a big, ugly friend.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 11, 2010)

damn I need to play the demo...someone has an extra code?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2010)

*HOLY FUUUUUUUUU--*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Is Demon's Soul not available in Canada or something? I went to Best Buy earlier in the week to buy a case for my iPod and stopped to check some games out and it wasn't there. Yesterday, I went to Rogers Video, wasn't there either so I rented Bayonetta instead.


 I'll sell you mine for a low, low price of 79.99 Canadian.

I played a few PS3 demos over the weekend:

Bayonetta - kinda fun, I just don't know about all those butterflies. :S

Dante's Inferno - seems pretty good, too, I just don't know about all the shitty GoWesque unlockable combos. I never was a huge fan of combos as I could never seem to do most of them, it's like a giant waste of time when you only use 2-3 of the 50 available. 

UFC Undisputed 2009 - seems alright, albeit it complicated. Maybe it's not as complicated as it seems. Anyway, I impressed with the level of detail they put into this game. Of the three, this is the one I'd like to get, followed by Dante's Inferno.

Who's buyin'?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 11, 2010)

Too lazy to find the PSP thread, so I'll just ask here, in hopes of an answer.

I'm planning to get a PSP for my birthday next week, does anyone know if they are going to discontinue the PSP 3000 or stop selling UMDs for older PSPs?

I'd hate to get one just to have them stop selling UMD's, I really don't want a PSP Go. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

They will always release UMDs alongside their digital counterparts. Don´t worry.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 11, 2010)

PSPGO??? nobody wants that piece of shit. go for da 3000 .


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2010)

i was watching some ffxii gameplay and i found it weird that the narrator had slightly indian accent. to be honest, i did not like it a bit. is something wrong with me? i dont respond positively if the voice actor is not american.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i was watching some ffxii gameplay and i found it weird that the narrator had slightly indian accent. to be honest, i did not like it a bit. is something wrong with me? i dont respond positively if the voice actor is not american.



Yeah... What IS wrong
with you?


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i was watching some ffxii gameplay and i found it weird that the narrator had slightly indian accent. to be honest, i did not like it a bit. is something wrong with me? i dont respond positively if the voice actor is not american.



The irony in this post is amazing.  

I know for a FACT you arent american.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2010)

yea, i am not. it's just i am always used to american voice in the games, i cant help it, i find it strange.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with you on it though, sometimes a persons accent can be a determining factor in something so irrelevant.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

I dont mind i hear alot of different accents daily, it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's Triton,not Poseidon. I doubt they would change Poseidon's design once again.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Triton,not Poseidon. I doubt they would change Poseidon's design once again.



Does Triton even EXIST outside of the little mermaid - universe?

Or is that a joke, I?m simply failing to see?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Does Triton even EXIST outside of the little mermaid - universe?
> 
> Or is that a joke, I´m simply failing to see?



Triton is Poseidon's son in greek mythology,if i'm not mistaken. 

Here:



> in Greek mythology, a merman, demigod of the sea; he was the son of the sea god, Poseidon, and his wife, Amphitrite. According to the Greek poet Hesiod, Triton dwelt with his parents in a golden palace in the depths ofthe sea . Sometimes he was not particularized but was one of many Tritons. He was represented as human down to his waist, with the tail of a fish. Triton’s special attribute was a twisted seashell, on which he blew to calm or raise the waves.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2010)

Why does it say Poseidon then? Looks badass anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Why does it say Poseidon then?* Looks badass anyway.



It does?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, never knew that.
And btw, is that really Hades? I remember his game design being similar to the one of the Witch King from The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

Infamous is really nice, defending the town against buses equip with machine guns. Wish he was more overpowered though


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> It does?



Yep look at the pic with him in it, says Poseidon next it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yep look at the pic with him in it, says Poseidon next it.



Eh,i'd rather have the text translated. It may be saying "Poseidon's son"


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2010)

ポセイドン = Poseidon

I know my Japanese


----------



## Hentai (Jan 12, 2010)

At the beginning i was thinking of Triton too, but he isnt that big and godlike in the mythology. He was the leader of the mermaid tribes and more or less only half-god, like Hercules.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a ps3 recently
the games i have so far are tekken 6 and lost planet(my brother bought it because it was so cheap, but it looks pretty boring to me)

any suggestions on what games i should get?
I'm planning on buying bayonetta and ffxiii after it comes out in march but i don't know if i should get both


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Infamous is really nice, defending the town against buses equip with machine guns. Wish he was more overpowered though



Cole is overpowered  You haven't finished the game so i wont spoil


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> ポセイドン = Poseidon
> 
> I know my Japanese



But is the word "Poseidon" alone there? Isn't the word "son" or something like that included in the sentence?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> I got a ps3 recently
> the games i have so far are tekken 6 and lost planet(my brother bought it because it was so cheap, but it looks pretty boring to me)
> 
> any suggestions on what games i should get?
> I'm planning on buying bayonetta and ffxiii after it comes out in march but i don't know if i should get both


 I suppose it depends on what you like. I, too, recently got a PS3 and only have 2 games on it. Eternal Sonata, so far, is an awesome game if you like JRPGs. Demon's Souls is interesting and very difficult (to me) and good if you like that sort of thing.

As for games I've tried, Bayonetta seems alright if you like mindless action games with pretty graphics. Dante's Inferno is also alright in that way, but it appears (on the surface, anyway) to have more substance. And more nudity.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

Vault said:


> Cole is overpowered  You haven't finished the game so i wont spoil



He better be now that you made me excited. Being sexually assaulted by dustmen and these new idiots running isn't good. 
 everyone is against me


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 12, 2010)

I love my new PS3!!! idk if this is the place to post PS3 usernames but mine is SaigoAnchuu... :3

Recently I've been playing Original Army of Two, original Resistance Fall of Man, Bayonetta, Dead Space, Mirror's Edge, and Fallout 3.

Bayonetta doesn't live up to the hype in my opinion. It tries too hard to be sexy, the cutscenes aren't all the great, the learning curve is slightly difficult, it can be confusing at times, the graphics aren't AHMAZIN and although gameplay is fun and unique, the rest of it weighs it down a bit. Especially when you play singleplayer gaems for story mostly 

EDIT: Anyone know any REAL good Naruto games for the PS3?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2010)

If you can play PS2 games get Ultimate ninja 3 that is the best you can get. Ninja Storm 2 should be slick and really fun but it's not out for a while.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2010)

Saigo said:


> I love my new PS3!!! idk if this is the place to post PS3 usernames but mine is SaigoAnchuu... :3
> 
> Recently I've been playing Original Army of Two, original Resistance Fall of Man, Bayonetta, Dead Space, Mirror's Edge, and Fallout 3.
> 
> ...



there's only Naruto : Ultimate Ninja Storm on PS3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 12, 2010)

Is Storm any good? I've heard mixed things about it. I played the demo for one game(Not sure which?) on the 360, where you play some platformer-style with Naruto Sakura and Shikamaru, and then you play as the Third fighting Orochimaru. Is it anything like that?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> But is the word "Poseidon" alone there? Isn't the word "son" or something like that included in the sentence?



As far as I can see, nothing like that.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 13, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> As far as I can see, nothing like that.



Nah, nothing like that at all, it just talks about Kratos facing 'The Sea God Poseidon!'.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Is Storm any good? I've heard mixed things about it. I played the demo for one game(Not sure which?) on the 360, where you play some platformer-style with Naruto Sakura and Shikamaru, and then you play as the Third fighting Orochimaru. Is it anything like that?



No, nothing like that.

Ultimate Ninja Storm is like a PS2 Ultimate Ninja game in full HD 3d


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, cool! I thought it was much different. The pacing of the Naruto game on the 360 was really off, and the Jutsu idea I really didn't like much.. I guess I'll rent Storm since it's still sort of expensive, and I'll buy Storm 2 when it comes out!  Thanks!


----------



## Appletart (Jan 14, 2010)

Just bought a cheap madcatz HDMI cable and...my gawd...... the picture...... it's like putting super deluxe glasses on.  Really these cables should have come in the box!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

^yeah its retarded how they ship a HD console with sd cables. when i first started uncharted 2 it looked like a ps2 game. but once i picked up my hdmi cable i began to see the light^^


----------



## Altron (Jan 14, 2010)

damn, so I have to get a seperate HDMI cable when i pick up my PS3? How much do they usually go for?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

3 bucks. its really cheap. don't get yourself fooled and pick up an expensive one. its a digital signal. that means the signal is either there or not. quality only matter if you need a 30+ feet one


----------



## Altron (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks, i'll be sure to pick one up when i buy my ps3 next week.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 14, 2010)

is your friend.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2010)

I recently borrowed Borderlands from my cuz , Id, and I can't really get into it at all.

Gameplay to me is boring compared to other shooters that I have played...

The only thing that keeps me playing is that one theme song from the intro.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

i liked it too. fits perfectly to the whole setting. the problem with borderlands is that its not story driven at all. what keeps you playing are the items and upgrades you get.

you should go online and find some other ppl who play coop with you. thats a lot more fun then playing it solo.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i liked it too. fits perfectly to the whole setting. the problem with borderlands is that its not story driven at all. what keeps you playing are the items and upgrades you get.
> 
> you should go online and find some other ppl who play coop with you. thats a lot more fun then playing it solo.



Yeah I head it was a blast to play online rather than playing it solo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Rumored GOW 3 US Boxart*


----------



## Lucius (Jan 15, 2010)

yes Yes YES!

daaamn does it look awesome. way better then the eye


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 15, 2010)

Altron said:


> thanks, i'll be sure to pick one up when i buy my ps3 next week.


As Darkness_Surrounding said, Monoprice is the way to go. I got four HDMI cables from them for ~12 dollars a while back.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I paid $50 for my hdmi cables


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like someone used a screen shot from the GOW3 trailer to make the box art.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 15, 2010)

I have yet to play god of war 2.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 15, 2010)

LMAO I think I've heard it all now.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I have yet to play god of war 2.



My advice: Play it, love it, and bask in it's epicness. 

Just don't expect some Ninja Gaiden overwhelming combo craziness (people who expect that aren't going to enjoy it), but appreciate it, because for what it brings is still pretty damn great.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

Why don't they just give it an M rating already? They know there's blood and tits in the game already.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I think I paid $50 for my hdmi cables



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (Jan 16, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> As Darkness_Surrounding said, Monoprice is the way to go. I got four HDMI cables from them for ~12 dollars a while back.



Yea, I think when I bought an HDMI cable to use for my PS3 I spent maybe 5 bucks.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2010)

I spent £1 on my HDMI just to see if it would work and all and its perfectly fine. I still use it now.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/YOUTUBE]


 = my reaction

and my god I f'ed up.  was the cable I bought during '09's boxing day 

Had no idea I could pay so little for a decent HDMI cable, but I'm hoping there is something you guys find about that one that justifies its price tag.


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely might be able to pick up the PS3 and a new 32 Inch TV this Wed. I am definitely going to pick up Bayonetta though I have heard that the PS3 version has some lower frame rates than the 360? I will probably get Valkyria Chronicles, and FIFA 10.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> As far as I can see, nothing like that.



Then LOL,Poseidon has a different design in each game! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Appletart (Jan 17, 2010)

Altron said:


> I have heard that the PS3 version has some lower frame rates than the 360?



On the Gametrailers review they show you the PS3 version taking 6 seconds! to pause the game....  Sega did a really piss poor job porting it.  Though I only have a PS3 so I'll be getting it on that


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2010)

It wasn't to pause the game^

It was loading from a cutscene back to the playing the game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 17, 2010)

Just finished Bayonetta and it was loads of fun, IGN gave the ps3 port 8.2 vs 360's 9.5 mainly due to loading time and framerate issues. I didn't really have any framerate issue with the game for the ps3 did anyone else?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Just finished Bayonetta and it was loads of fun, IGN gave the ps3 port 8.2 vs 360's 9.5 mainly due to loading time and framerate issues. I didn't really have any framerate issue with the game for the ps3 did anyone else?



It's not bad at all, but if you compare it to the 360 which runs at 60fps or something like that... it's a huge difference.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> It's not bad at all, but if you compare it to the 360 which runs at 60fps or something like that... it's a huge difference.



Yeah, the funny thing is it was meant to be 360 exclusive. It was never ever (did I mention never?) even meant to be even close to a multiplatform effort. Nothing short of a NG Sigma 2 remake would've made Bayonetta work well on the PS3 (read  if you already haven't).

Couldn't Sega have waited to make the PS3 port? Sure, but it was a pure business decision and there's nothing that can be done about it now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 17, 2010)

It was a last minute decision, probably because they didn't want to give an effort to port the game later.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Just finished Bayonetta and it was loads of fun, IGN gave the ps3 port 8.2 vs 360's 9.5 mainly due to loading time and framerate issues. I didn't really have any framerate issue with the game for the ps3 did anyone else?


One of the early chapters has noticeable framerate issues and hiccups, but that's all I remembered.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2010)

It's January 18 and... no new God of War III trailer,huh.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah well, even if it was meant to be a 360 exclusive GoW 3 will blow it out the water  /fanboy (but seriously the screenshots for GoW 3..)



Appletart said:


> On the Gametrailers review they show you the PS3 version taking 6 seconds! to pause the game....  Sega did a really piss poor job porting it.  Though I only have a PS3 so I'll be getting it on that



It's still an awesome game regardless, 360 is superior due to better loading times but its still the same game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 18, 2010)

*GOW 3 Hands-On Previews*


> *From IGN*
> It all starts off simply enough; the demo opens with Kratos standing on a rocky clearing. The sky is dark and there's a whole bunch of ash (or at least particles) floating through the air. You take Kratos to the right of the screen and the camera swings to his back as you start tearing low level bad guys in half and stabbing their buddies. *As you progress down this solitary pathway, you get a glimpse of a massive blue Titan scaling the mountain you're climbing to your left.
> 
> But wait! You're not climbing a mountain; over on the left side of the screen you catch a glimpse of a massive face and realize that you're climbing the Gaia's arm while she climbs a mountain. I had little time to take in this realization because out of nowhere a massive creature pops up and wants to fight. Made of water, this beast packs the head of a horse and the limbs of a crab.*
> ...





> *From Joystiq:*
> I summed up the E3 demo of God of War III with this opener: "God of War, in HD." That's not a "bad" thing per se, but for a franchise that's been known for pushing the graphical envelope, it simply wasn't enough. Thankfully, my concerns were obliterated last month when I got to play the latest build of the game. It only took a minute or so before I was able to say "this is God of War III -- and what it was always meant to be."
> 
> The demo was incredibly short, perhaps two or three minutes long. *But that's all Santa Monica Studios needed to effectively demonstrate the scope of their vision. The graphical improvements were immediately noticeable: motion blur, depth of field, better lighting and special effects. However, it was the cinematic camera work and the incredibly inspired level design that really left an impression*
> ...



Oh I'm gonna love this game SOOOOO damn much!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2010)

Omg...both IGN's awesome sounding scene and the talk about it being like uncharted's set pieces but better sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally unlocked all the costumes, and Mercenaries characters for Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Omg...both IGN's awesome sounding scene and the talk about it being like uncharted's set pieces but better sounds fucking awesome.


I remember reading Naughty Dog had some developers from Santa Monica help them out at one point so I kind of assumed GoW3 is gonna be better.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2010)

K, so I take back what I said earlier about Borderlands being kinda boring. 

I've been playing through it whenever I am not at boxing practice or workin out and the game is fuckin awesome!!

From the graphics to the goofy characters to the billion guns that you can use, Borderlands is a friggin amazing game. 

On another note, I got myself Bayonetta and it's fuckin awesome too.  

I haven't gotten framerate issues with mine yet, I dunno about you guys, mine plays pretty smooth and I am loving every single minute of the game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> On another note, I got myself Bayonetta and it's fuckin awesome too.
> 
> I haven't gotten framerate issues with mine yet, I dunno about you guys, mine plays pretty smooth and I am loving every single minute of the game.


The PS3 port does contain some framerate issues but it's only really noticeable in one of the early chapters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2010)

*My Dark Void Review -* *Incase don't wanna watch just rent this one* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMK2bPfMSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

huu? its out already? I never cared about the game but played the demo and deleted after 5 minutes .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2010)

....................

Splinter Cell: Conviction is a 360 exclusive.

....................

Ubisoft you assholes...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

Saigo said:


> ....................
> 
> Splinter Cell: Conviction is a 360 exclusive.
> 
> ...



I think its just a timed exclusive .

there's no reason to not release it on Ps3.


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2010)

Every Splinter Cell game has gone/been multi, just have some patience.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

I really hope it comes here Splinter Cell On PS2 was the game that influenced me to buy Metal Gear Solid 2 if you can believe that. Not to mention it looks pretty slick, seems like they used some Assassin's Creed platforming from the E3 trailer where Sam climbs that one building.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

It's only exclusive because they wanted to be nice to xboxers since there game came out on xbox first =/ 

Which is sad because SC is a really good game and conviction look's like it would sell big on both console's.

Now have buy it for my xbox "gotta dust my xbox off  "


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2010)

Conviction looks great, and Sam doesn't really need much of a story to tell either. Basically 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He used to work for the USA until they screwed him and made him kill his friend, and then his daughter died in a car accident.


 The only background they need to tell players of Conviction. The Gamefaqs article was great, and the multiplayer/co-op story characters look awesome! Red-nightvision goggles for the win <3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> K, so I take back what I said earlier about Borderlands being kinda boring.
> 
> I've been playing through it whenever I am not at boxing practice or workin out and the game is fuckin awesome!!
> 
> ...



The loading times were a bit annoying but besides that I didn't have any framerate issues either, I honestly don't think the ps3 port is as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2010)

(though I'm somewhat iffy until more places report this, which would make all this a great fake)

January 28
Demo (free)
Additional content pack 1 (free)
- Multiplayer Skins from Resistance 2, Infamous, and Killzone 2 characters



February 25
Additional content pack 2 (price TBA)
- Two Multiplayer maps, one from Uncharted 1’s ruins
- Multiplayer skins from Uncharted



April 15
Additional content pack 3 (price TBA)
- Multiplayer cooperative mode
- Four multiplayer maps
- Five multiplayer skins


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2010)

UC2 online is shitty IMO. 

It's story is great, but online ain't nothin compared to our FPS's.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Better then shitzone 2 that's for sure. 

But yeah it's nothing special.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 21, 2010)

Shitzone 2? I liked KZII.

I LOVE Farcry Ii right now. It's awesome.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah a 8 vs 8 Clan match with assault banned and the right people made KZ2 one of my favorite multiplayer games. Those 32 player random matches are the problem


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> UC2 online is shitty IMO.
> 
> It's story is great, but online ain't nothin compared to our FPS's.



I don't like FPS but I accept that UC2 online is kinda waste of space..instead I would love to play one hour more of campaign  .


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2010)

For sure^

Definately.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 21, 2010)

Some dlc coming for U2  sony.


----------



## Corran (Jan 21, 2010)

I love Uncharted 2 online, I've had so many hours of fun with it 
Seriously can't wait for the cross game character skins  I love Naughty Dog.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2010)

Beat inFAMOUS today.  It's pretty unfortunate that the story only gets interesting in the later third of the game.  Played through as evil because I didn't like any of the characters in the game until near the end when things actually started happening and now I really want to know what a good play through would be like.

100%'ed all the island side quests too and only have like 30 shards left, but I don't think I will bother with that.  Decent game, but my main motivation for playing through it was to get it out of the way for Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

Good side has a much better story IMO.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2010)

MAG in 4 hours
About 4 hours


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 25, 2010)

Avoiding MAG had enough of it from closed - open beta  it's nothing but socom to me .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Mag came in today. Actually selling decent.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm really close to buying a PSOne Classic on impulse... I know that is a bad idea though  If I got something it would probably Silent Hill or Resident Evil, but those games don't hold up for shit these days.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't ever play down RE or SH by comparing it to these standards. Games back then were, well... more enjoyable.

Why buy the console though?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 26, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Don't ever play down RE or SH by comparing it to these standards. Games back then were, well... more enjoyable.
> 
> Why buy the console though?



Disagree. I find newer games FAR more enjoyable. By a lot. Probably because the story is better in newer games, and so are the graphics.

Anyone played MAG? I've been playing InFamous lately... and Far Cry 2. Which I stand by being phenomenal.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Don't ever play down RE or SH by comparing it to these standards. Games back then were, well... more enjoyable.
> 
> Why buy the console though?


They are on PSN and I have $8 and change and some PSOne games are only $6.

I respect old games as much as the next guy, but old game design (especially old Japanese game design) gets to me these days.  My memories of these games are fond, but I don't know if they would still be fully playable for me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Disagree. I find newer games FAR more enjoyable. By a lot. Probably because the story is better in newer games, and so are the graphics.


Story is obviously gonna be better, as the old games didn't focus on that, at all. I value story prio #1 when getting a game (usually) and when that doesn't cut it, gameplay comes next and lastly, graphics.

Can you honestly say the magic of this track doesn't get to you?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2010)

I got FF Seven on PSN store...

IMO it's still good, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Are the graphics still giant rectangles with colors?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, you got me. The soundtrack to Donkey Kong was... superb. And the story was far from great, but simple gameplay and honestly that soundtrack are what made it a beautiful game by it's own rights. Yes, games back then were about playing, not immersing yourself into. However the experience has changed, and although I can go back and play those games for _that_, what I really look for is a story nowadays.

But +Rep for you, for making the best argument for anything I've seen in a while.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2010)

It's also obvious the experience is gonna change. Humans are built for progression, it's what we strive for, and thus new technology comes out, with the new consoles, and new focuses.

What I'm worried about though, is that we discard everything that made the old games beautiful.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

See people complain about old games being shit but back then those games where best of there time and we loved them.

Your comparing something made over 10 years ago to something made a year ago  it's like playing the first games that came out with the next gen playing them now they look shit compared to current game's it's just something you shouldn't compare.

You can only compare old games with old game's and new game's with new game's what looked good then obviously wont look good now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> See people complain about old games being shit but back then those games where best of there time and we loved them.
> 
> Your comparing something made over 10 years ago to something made a year ago it's like playing the first games that came out with the next gen playing them now they look shit compared to current game's it's just something you shouldn't compare.
> 
> You can only compare old games with old game's and new game's with new game's what looked good then obviously wont look good now.


 You can compare new games to old games to make them look like shit with better graphics though.

I can also compare old games to new games to make them look like shit with worse graphics if the game is actually shitty. Like all the improved graphics in the world wouldn't make E.T. from the Atari good.


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2010)

March 9th is friggen ridiculous. Yakuza 3, Resonance of Fate, and FFXIII all coming out that day. I'll have no money for God of War 3 the week after. Though, I might hold off on Resonance of Fate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm holding out on Resonance of Fate to see if it's any good. Sure it's Tri-Ace but I'm not too sure about it. Definitely getting FFXIII, don't care about the other.

I'm solid.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm holding out on Resonance of Fate to see if it's any good. Sure it's Tri-Ace but I'm not too sure about it. Definitely getting FFXIII, don't care about the other.
> 
> I'm solid.



You can play the demo from the jp store.

I feel the gameplay similar to parasite eve but kind of sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2010)

So... will the new FF have some sort of online? 

Sorry, I am really new to the whole FF series and have no clue about anything.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 28, 2010)

I looked over the first few pages of this thread for pics of Bayonetta's ass and I was disappointed .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> You can play the demo from the jp store.
> 
> I feel the gameplay similar to parasite eve but kind of sucks.


 I got a Japanese PSN last night but couldn't find the demo. I couldn't find any demos, in fact, since it's all in fucking Japanese and they have it sorted all differently.

Where do you find this fucking thing?


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2010)

Probably worth waiting for official confirmation but do want.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

Akira said:


> Probably worth waiting for official confirmation but do want.



really? meh too late now I'm tired about that game...but great for the hardcore fans.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got a Japanese PSN last night but couldn't find the demo. I couldn't find any demos, in fact, since it's all in fucking Japanese and they have it sorted all differently.
> 
> Where do you find this fucking thing?


The Japanese name is called "End of Eternity" so look for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> The Japanese name is called "End of Eternity" so look for that.


 



That certainly helps, but I still have no idea where to look.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd rather have ToV


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 28, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Anyone played MAG? I've been playing InFamous lately... and Far Cry 2. Which I stand by being phenomenal.



Ive been playing MAG all week 

Its fucking addicting


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Ive been playing MAG all week
> 
> Its fucking addicting



I heard there is lag but very little, that the graphics are.. normal, and that the guns sound like a kid's airsoft rifle. 

Any truth? And is it worth the 60 bucks you dished out for it?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2010)

So... the very few reviews we have of the long-awaited Heavy Rain are very positive.



What say you? 

I think I'm still going to be skeptical about this one. If you lower your expectations enough they can only go up once you play the game... I guess I make sense... right?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> So... the very few reviews we have of the long-awaited Heavy Rain are very positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does make sense, but I hear the game is literally like an interactive movie. So don't go in expecting action and comedy and awesome combos lol. Give it a shot! I might buy it if it gets a 9 or a ten from enough reputable places.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2010)

Saigo said:


> It does make sense, but I hear the game is literally like an interactive movie. So don't go in expecting action and comedy and awesome combos lol. Give it a shot! *I might buy it if it gets a 9 or a ten from enough reputable places.*



Actually most people who have played it (like our resident monkey Donkey Show) say that its far more interactive then you might think. QTE is supposed to be rare. I hope its true.

And the emboldened part is like a really bad mentality  ..... especially when you consider most reputable game sites have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Actually most people who have played it (like our resident monkey Donkey Show) say that its far more interactive then you might think. QTE is supposed to be rare. I hope its true.
> 
> And the emboldened part is like a really bad mentality  ..... especially when you consider most reputable game sites have no idea what they're talking about.



Oh no, not reputable by the publics eyes, or gamefaqs or gameinformer or PSM or something.. lol hell no. By reputable places I mean people I know. I know some people who review games for free, and have similar interests as I do.. I'll rent it either way, I'd just like to know if it's a buy.

I also heard that in the first part of the game where you have to babysit a kid, you can make him dinner and tuck him in, or make him stay inside while you play basketball and he has to make his own dinner, or you could sit in the corner and creepily stare at him while downing a beer... sounds like fun. xD


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2010)

^ 

*shields eyes from second paragraph* 

You should wrap that up in spoiler tags, mate. lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

Spoiler tags? Why? The info was from a demo, not far into the game at all O_o And there's no story or other info given either


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Spoiler tags? Why? The info was from a demo, not far into the game at all O_o And there's no story or other info given either



I guess you technically don't have to but I haven't played the demo and I want to be completely surprised. I'll just ignore that paragraph I guess.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

Playstation UK gave the game 9.5 but metacritic has it listed as just 9 ...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 28, 2010)

good thing there's going to be a demo..if I like it I'm going to preorder for that free dlc.

hmm lately I'm starting to want to have that Dantes Inferno game >.< the gameplay its a shameful rippoff but the frigging nine circles are very appealing.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like UK gave it a 9. 

It's a day one buy for me on principal. Buying a game a retail is rare for me and I do it to support certain things. The import of Yakuza games is one thing and Heavy Rain is another. 


Oh, and he's not baby sitting, that's his son.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sick of Modern warfare now, still haven't played Demon's Souls but am looking to rent it as I have a week off for exams.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 29, 2010)

*GTA4 Episodes coming to PS3*



> We are happy to announce the much anticipated release of Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City for the PlayStation?3 computer entertainment system and Games for Windows? - LIVE on March 30, 2010. For the first time, PlayStation 3 and Games for Windows - LIVE players will have the opportunity to experience the last two thrilling chapters of the Grand Theft Auto IV saga.
> 
> It will cost $40.00 and be on one Blu-Ray. Each episode will also be available to be purchased on the PSN for $19.99.



Took awhile but it's coming.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2010)

instead of playing demon's soul i watched the entire gameplay on youtube. i pretty much enjoyed it but now i dont wanna buy it, seen the whole story, know how it ends, simply lost interest.

waiting for my GOW1,2 game to arrive, been 3 weeks. cant take the wait anymore.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 29, 2010)

well if you do that you would lost interest in almost any game.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Been playing Saints Row 2 alot lately.

Forgot how much fun it is killing people while listening to Tears for Fears.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> So... the very few reviews we have of the long-awaited Heavy Rain are very positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for this. My most excited Feb release behind Alien Vs Predator.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

^what about bioshock 2


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I looked over the first few pages of this thread for pics of Bayonetta's ass and I was disappointed .


Here you go:
[YOUTUBE]RSf5bC-5pPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^what about bioshock 2



No one's hyped for Bioshock 2.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No one's hyped for Bioshock 2.


Why not? The first game was pretty good, I hear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Can't wait for this. My most excited Feb release behind Alien Vs Predator.


Mine's probably Star Ocean despite some of the negativity around it. Star Ocean has never disappointed me in the past--not even 3. Behind that would be Dante's Inferno if it turns out any good.



mystictrunks said:


> No one's hyped for Bioshock 2.


 Yeah, Bioshock 1 sucked.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

might have been too good for the 2nd to fill it shoes. its no unknown like Heavy Rain or a remake like AvP. so i'm surprised too.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No one's hyped for Bioshock 2.



Too much FPS games.

but its going to be a great game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2010)

Segan said:


> Why not? The first game was pretty good, I hear.



No one wants it to have a sequel for some reason.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 29, 2010)

Saigo said:


> I heard there is lag but very little, that the graphics are.. normal, and that the guns sound like a kid's airsoft rifle.
> 
> Any truth? And is it worth the 60 bucks you dished out for it?



Yeah it lags every once in a while, graphics are ok, but I have a small tv so, and the sounds are good 

But yeah if your looking for a good online game MAG is the one


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

White Knight Tuesday...anyone getting it or only me?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 29, 2010)

Too broke


----------



## Inugami (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> White Knight Tuesday...anyone getting it or only me?



Interested on it but waiting a review... later post yours xD.

who's gonna get Dante's Inferno? gameplay feels like a ripoff but I'm interested in the story.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 29, 2010)

White Knight?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm getting Dante's and White Knight...ugh I know I should stop buying games but for now I'm a loser with a lot of money, might aswell use this time I have left


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

damn i have to wait till febuary 26th for whit knight.. dante's inferno probably depends on what scores it is going to get. i already have bayonetta and am going to get GoW3. don't want a 3ed action adventure if it's not tripple A. and bioshock 2 too next week..

the heck is wrong with this Q1?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

Get Heavy Rain, that's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> the heck is wrong with this Q1?



yeah its very hardcore my wallet feels raped.


----------



## Junas (Jan 30, 2010)

Heavy Rain is up there on my list. So is Dante's Inferno. I read that way back in my sophomore year of high school. I was fascinated with the idea of journeying through the 9 circles of Hell. This game won't be close to the book tho, but it will be worth bashing skulls in and ripping demons apart!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Heavy Rain is up there on my list. So is Dante's Inferno. I read that way back in my sophomore year of high school. I was fascinated with the idea of journeying through the 9 circles of Hell. This game won't be close to the book tho, but it will be worth bashing skulls in and ripping demons apart!



I wouldn't. I would wait for God of War III. It's like... the exact same gameplay. Everything to a dime is almost the same.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, so I ended up getting Tatsunoko VS. Capcom (which I know, is not a PS3 game, therefore, irrelevant) and I am enjoying it pretty damn much.

I have two things to say about it though: Why the hell is this game not for PS3 as well?


*Spoiler*: __ 



And why the hell isn't ken in there??


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2010)

Ken isn't in it? That's lame. But who knows. Maybe they wanted a decent exclusive?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Because guy from rival school has a similar move set and actually is more fun then ken.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Because guy from rival school has a similar move set and actually is more fun then ken.



That's stupid. Ken should've been in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Then you would have more people complain how there's to many characters that fight similar  

Ryu and Chun Li are enough from street fighter.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

I rarely buy games over $30.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 30, 2010)

Platinum'd Bayonetta today, bitches


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn must have had patients, I couldn't replay it on PS3 due to those terrible load times.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 30, 2010)

Patch was released 2 days ago


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2010)

Bayonetta sucks imo. But I've been playing Infamous lately, it's pretty good. 8/10


----------



## Junas (Jan 30, 2010)

Saigo said:


> I wouldn't. I would wait for God of War III. It's like... the exact same gameplay. Everything to a dime is almost the same.



I am liking GoW III as well. It's true that both games have the same control system, but the stories are different. I usually like the story aspect in games I think are interesting. I would probably wait and see what the reviews for Dante's looks like tho. Hope it doesn't disappoint because I don't mind if it is a clone of another game. Why fix the control system if it isn't broken?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2010)

> Why fix the control system if it isn't broken?



Because it isn't just that. It's the feel of the game, the control scheme, the animations, the color scheme, etc etc. It has a few more innovating things about it but I doubt it will be better than God of War III.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

May not be on Gow 3 level but doesn't mean it won't be fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I ended up getting Tatsunoko VS. Capcom (which I know, is not a PS3 game, therefore, irrelevant) and I am enjoying it pretty damn much.
> 
> I have two things to say about it though: Why the hell is this game not for PS3 as well?
> 
> ...



Limit to like one character from a game I think.

SF1- Ryu
SF2- Chun Li
SF3- Alex


----------



## Junas (Jan 30, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Because it isn't just that. It's the feel of the game, the control scheme, the animations, the color scheme, etc etc. It has a few more innovating things about it but I doubt it will be better than God of War III.



Hm, well. They do look similar, story is different tho. I didn't say that it will be better than GoW III. I think it's worth a try. 



crazymtf said:


> May not be on Gow 3 level but doesn't mean it won't be fun.



I concur on this! If it is fun, I will play it. Playability rates high for me next to story.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Limit to like one character from a game I think.
> 
> SF1- Ryu
> SF2- Chun Li
> SF3- Alex



and that's enough its Tatsukono vs Capcom not Tatsukono vs Street Fighter.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone getting the RE5 DLC? I don't think I can shell out the money for any kind of DLC, other than this one.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm getting it. Haven't touched RE5 for the longest time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> and that's enough its Tatsukono vs Capcom not Tatsukono vs Street Fighter.



Akuma should've been an unlockable, at least.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

It should have been VS Street Fighter.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I'm getting it. Haven't touched RE5 for the longest time.



I've been playing alot of Mercs lately. There must be a shortage of decent players, because I've only had a 100+ combo game once.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

I beat the game a handful of times and bought the Versus dlc but since I made a new PSN account I couldn't get past the first level without getting super bored. Hopefully the new DLC will make me pick this up and get the trophies again or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2010)

Not buying shitty DLC from Capcom.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 31, 2010)

I liked Resident evil 5, but it's still up there in price. Not dropping low enough to buy for me yet. I only buy like 25 and under, unless I'm seriously craving a game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope GOW 3's story is more than 6 hours.... lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

It's more than 10 according to a blog entry that was on the ps blog a month or so ago.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to know in this moment Dante's Inferno length I would preorder if its more than 10.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Saigo. 

With GoW 3 just around the corner I see no point in picking up Dante's Inferno. A rental at best.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anyone picked up MAG yet? Is it any good? Does it hold up to the greatness that was Socom 2?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Most reputable review sites are waiting for the game to develop enough players for the 256 match thing and work out some kinks before they issue a review which is commendable because Socom Confrontation was given shitty scores all around but since all the patches and updates the game is a solid 8.5 now.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 1, 2010)

I never realized this but you have to pay for those sackboy avatars? That is ludacris!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2010)

The World said:


> Has anyone picked up MAG yet? Is it any good? Does it hold up to the greatness that was Socom 2?



Beta sucked balls so doubt it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 1, 2010)

> I hope GOW 3's story is more than 6 hours.... lol.


Word is that it will be a good bit longer than the last two games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm gonna buy the next good game that lasts for more than 23 hours for 60 bucks. 

After I beat Demon's Souls, I mean. If I ever finish it.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 1, 2010)

And that's how CrazyMoronX stopped buying games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously, this game is killing me. I finally get somewhere and I hit another brick wall. I just keep dying, why must I keep dying? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2010)

Demon Souls is like trying to chop your balls off, you know you shouldn't do it but you keep putting those scissors back in your hand.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys,say,how often do you buy your games? PS3 games are so expensive. I suppose that most of people only buys a game one,two or three at maximum per year.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Guys,say,how often do you buy your games? PS3 games are so expensive. I suppose that most of people only buys a game one,two or three at maximum per year.



Referring to new games? Probably something like that yeah. But old games too is a different story.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Referring to new games? Probably something like that yeah. But old games too is a different story.



Yep,i meant buying new games. 
What do you mean by old games?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Yep,i meant buying new games.
> What do you mean by old games?



Used. They drop from 30- I'll buy them. Some pretty good ones out there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Used. They drop from 30- I'll buy them. Some pretty good ones out there.



That's an pretty good idea. I'll do that.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 2, 2010)

finally my GoW collection game arrived and i played hell out of it lastnight. got stuck at first dragon fish, or something and i am already into it. feel like gonna love it even more.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm planning to play GoW 1 and 2 again when March comes.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Guys,say,how often do you buy your games? PS3 games are so expensive. I suppose that most of people only buys a game one,two or three at maximum per year.



Last year picked up 15 or more this year there's about 20 im looking at getting already picked up 3 and not cheap in my area  80-120+ 
Most my pay goes to video games and bills .


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Jesus man, take it easy.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2010)

Games in total I'll probably buy somewhere around 40-60 games a year new.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

That's kinda depressing man, both of you need to put your monies to better use.


----------



## squilliam (Feb 2, 2010)

who's excited for Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Games in total I'll probably buy somewhere around 40-60 games a year new.


 
i wish i could do the same. my work takes a whole lot of my time. plus sports and friends, almost no time for games. 
a dream job for me would be a video game critic, god, the best job ever. play games and rant about it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Games in total I'll probably buy somewhere around 40-60 games a year new.



I bought the same amount in the last 13 months but I can't claim I played all of them


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Games in total I'll probably buy somewhere around 40-60 games a year new.



So you pay anywhere from 2400 dollars a year to 3600 dollars a year on games alone?


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

wow. thats the amount of games i bought in the last 10 years:/


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

Most game's are one playthrough and then maybe if i liked it i'd play more and more, my ps3 range is crap compared to my PSone and 2 range 

Take it easy ? i dont know i take it easy i get out plenty even with buying so many game's i'd buy more but they ain't cheap here.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> So you pay anywhere from 2400 dollars a year to 3600 dollars a year on games alone?



Yep. Then I resell em a week after I beat em for 45 - 55 dollars back 

However some games I buy are ds games, so that's like 20-30.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 2, 2010)

sooo end them fast an sell them at 45 dollars for another and repeat?

good plan I would do it but I'm a slow gamer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep. Most games anyway. I keep a few like Mass Effect 2 and Darksiders due to eventually replaying em. But games like Bayonetta and Dark AVOID, sell quick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

I would do that, too, if I weren't so damn lazy. I also kind of enjoy having a game collection around though mine has been mostly sold off over the years. 

I'll buy Darksiders from you for 30 bucks.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> sooo end them fast an sell them at 45 dollars for another and repeat?
> 
> good plan I would do it but I'm a slow gamer.



Gamefly is nice if you don't mind waiting a few days for them to ship another game. I recently bought a year subscription for $150 and already got my monies worth in the first month.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> That's kinda depressing man, both of you need to put your monies to better use.



Like what, going to the movies. Fuck that noise, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2010)

If you know the game has a short playthrough your better off renting it, from a gamestore or from gamefly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't like Gamefly's shipping service.  I don't want to wait for that many days on turnaround for a damn game, it's crazy.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, gamefly has gotten quite slow lately. It waits a few days to send a game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

If Gamefly was as quick as Netflix I'd be all over it. I remember getting the movies a day or two after sending them back in.

What they should do is send out the next game as soon as the USPS scans the item as received. I guess they are retarded.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what they are doing. They gave me some reply about trying to give me my highest priority game....rarely works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they just wait for the game to come in, which is mailed at the lowest priority possible, and then send it out at the lowest priority possible when it gets back in. Maybe they have a couple hobos sorting out all the games manually and it takes a few days to scan them in at the warehouse, too.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2010)

The mailing is still fast enough for me, it's the sorting hobos that jam the system up. I see my account with the game checked in and the replacement does not show up for a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying it out again, but I don't know... I don't really play that many video games. I mean, I'd save by just buying a new game every 2-3 months for 40-50 bucks than pay the monthly fee.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been playing Darksiders lately.. it's a pretty solid platformer. Although the style sort of reminds me of World of Warcraft. Not the gameplay, just the art direction. It's fun though.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 2, 2010)

Darksiders... with a little more of variation in the combos, spam more enemies and a new game+ feature would be awesome .


----------



## Junas (Feb 3, 2010)

I am going to pick up a PS3 soon because I have enough for it. What games do any of you suggest I pick up? Great and cheap games that is. 2-3 is the limit I can take for this month.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Are there cheap games on the PS3?  If so, I'd like to hear these great games.

I'd recommend Eternal Sonata--it's cheap enough--if you like RPGs. If you don't, well, I pity you, friend.


----------



## Junas (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid 4, Bioshock, whatnot. Some of those are on the PS3's Greatest Hits so I could check them out. The only problem is I can't decide which ones to buy for first game purchases! At least they are priced lower than new games. I have heard some good things about Eternal Sonata, I might try it out.


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4 is a must. A *must*. Uncharted is also a great choice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

I was considering, once upon a time, getting Uncharted as well. I never did, but maybe I'll check it out. I will never play another Metal Gear Solid game as long as I live though.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 3, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> I'm thinking about Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid 4, Bioshock, whatnot. Some of those are on the PS3's Greatest Hits so I could check them out. The only problem is I can't decide which ones to buy for first game purchases! At least they are priced lower than new games. I have heard some good things about Eternal Sonata, I might try it out.



MGS 4 is there permanently. 

Uncharted is not cheap for shit...

Bioshock will go for a pretty decent price, so will SF4 if you like the occasional fighting game. 

GOW collection is also up for 30 bucks if I am correct.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2010)

.....

Not that I take IGN that seriously but I never really had high hopes for WKC. It's a Level 5 RPG for this gen and that alone earned my anticipation... but when I actually look at it....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

^Now I'm not saying there wrong for there opinion but a 5.1? Come on...that's lower then what they gave army of two and Dark Avoid...both of them should be around 5-6's. Yet they got 7's and 8's...

So far I'm enjoying White Knight for it's combat system alone, cause it's combat kicks ass cause of all the different combinations you can make. However the story is nothing special but I can't say it flat out sucks, just ok so far. My main draw was it's combat and online, so I still gotta try online but my score will probably be around 7's or maybe low 8 mattering how it progresses. But no 5.1... not even dark Avoid should of gotten that...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Now I'm not saying there wrong for there opinion but a 5.1? Come on...that's lower then what they gave army of two and Dark Avoid...both of them should be around 5-6's. Yet they got 7's and 8's...
> 
> So far I'm enjoying White Knight for it's combat system alone, cause it's combat kicks ass cause of all the different combinations you can make. However the story is nothing special but I can't say it flat out sucks, just ok so far. My main draw was it's combat and online, so I still gotta try online but my score will probably be around 7's or maybe low 8 mattering how it progresses. But no 5.1... not even dark Avoid should of gotten that...



Well, IGN *is* IGN. They get funky every now and then... but then again, you *are* you...  

Seriously though either way I'm going to play it. Its been too long since I've got a RP fix and I don't believe FFXIII alone will satisfy. I just never had high expectations for WKC like everyone else seemed to.

Sony took far too long to localize this. WKC 2 is probably done now.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2010)

Bought Noby Noby Boy instead of a PSOne game.  What have I done??


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Well, IGN *is* IGN. They get funky every now and then... but then again, you *are* you...
> 
> Seriously though either way I'm going to play it. Its been too long since I've got a RP fix and I don't believe FFXIII alone will satisfy. I just never had high expectations for WKC like everyone else seemed to.
> 
> Sony took far too long to localize this. WKC 2 is probably done now.



Well I've always enjoyed JRPG, so yeah not the best person to ask  However I still think it's fun. I like it for now anyway, we'll see if it continues. But the 5.1's and even 6's are to low IMO.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 4, 2010)

IGNorance IGN prob the worst site go to for ps3 reviews


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2010)

People will never realize that scores and reviews will always be biased. If you liked the game you will be biased in it's favor. If you didn't, you will be biased against it. There will always be biased. The best thing to do in MY opinion, is to take into consideration what you're looking for in the game(or if you're trying something new, be open minded) and find the two extremes. There will always be the "fan" and the "hater" of the game, so if you find them both and get their opinions, you can usually come to the conclusion of an accurate review for yourself. But if that doesn't help, just further your search. Try other reviewers or places like IGN, Gamefaqs, etc. Make sure you check both paid reviewers and user reviews, because, well, look at the White Knight. 5.1 by the official review, but roughly an 8.1 by users. Thats a big jump. The rest is up to you.. and please, for the love of god, don't base your opinion on scores.

For instance, I loved Army of 2 and Hated Bayonetta. Is that because I'm retarded? No. It's because of my preference.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2010)

You liked army of two? :amazed

Wait you LOVED army of two? 

Wait you liked it more then Bayonetta! 

Just kidding  Seriously though it's all up to what a person wants out of a game like you said.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 4, 2010)

when boils down to the ps3 modern warfare 2, cod 4, bayonette, asassins creed 2 , naruto ninja storm and army of 2 40th day demo wasn't bad either so i might get that game as well these are just a few of my favorites for the ps3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

So I was playing Demon's Souls last night and was doing pretty good. I was fighting one of those golden skeletons on a ledge in 4-1 Storm land or wahtever, and was kicking his ass. So I roll backwards to avoid his attack and fall off a fucking cliff. I got so pissed I threw the controller and unplugged the PS3 and just threw it. 

I hope I didn't break anything. Fucking game. I hate Demon's Souls so damn much.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 4, 2010)

Bayonetta was crap 

AOT2 is awesomeness only real bad part in AOT is online laggy as hell.

My game list buying this year so far:
AVP Hunter Edition
Dead Rising 2
Lost Planet 2
God Of War III CE
Yakuza 4
Skate 3
MGS Peace Walker CE
GTA TBOGT/TLATD "Already got on 360 but want on PS3"
Splinter Cell Conviction CE
Heavy Rain (Maybe im still on edge for this one)

And few more i cant remeber atm.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> Bayonetta was crap
> 
> AOT2 is awesomeness only real bad part in AOT is online laggy as hell.
> 
> ...


Buying majority of those myself, especially god of war, alien, and splinter cell are my most wanted. 

And Army of Two 2 had far more problems then just lag but I won't go in to detail on storysuckedassgameplaybearlychangedwhatthefuckwastheshittymoralchoiceectectect....I'll just leave it at that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm buying none of those games. 

Unless AVP is super awesome, which I bet it won't be.


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Bought Noby Noby Boy instead of a PSOne game.  What have I done??



You didn't buy flower, that's what 

Is Noby Noby Boy any good? I've been meaning to get it myself 



crazymtf said:


> You liked army of two? :amazed
> 
> Wait you LOVED army of two?
> 
> Wait you liked it more then Bayonetta!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 4, 2010)

lol I always hated Army of Two


For me this year would be
Sakura Wars: So Long, My love
Agarest War
Bad Company 2 (maybe)
3D Dot game heroes
Dante's Inferno
Blazblue: Continuum Shift
Valkyria Chronicles 2


----------



## Helix (Feb 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I was playing Demon's Souls last night and was doing pretty good. I was fighting one of those golden skeletons on a ledge in 4-1 Storm land or wahtever, and was kicking his ass. So I roll backwards to avoid his attack and fall off a fucking cliff. I got so pissed I threw the controller and unplugged the PS3 and just threw it.
> 
> I hope I didn't break anything. Fucking game. I hate Demon's Souls so damn much.



I understand your frustration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

The sad part is I'm going to play it tonight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2010)

Akira said:


>



Bayonetta sucks. Army of Two was more fun. Bayonetta deserved a 6/10.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Bought Noby Noby Boy instead of a PSOne game.  What have I done??



LOL EPIC FAIL


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Bayonetta sucks. Army of Two was more fun. Bayonetta deserved a 6/10.



And you can compare Bayonetta to Army of Two... how?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

They both had guns in em!


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Bayonetta sucks. Army of Two was more fun. Bayonetta deserved a 6/10.



I disagree but that's your opinion, I'm just laughing at crazymtf's reaction.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> And you can compare Bayonetta to Army of Two... how?



The games can be compared easily.. how entertaining they were to me. Like I said on the previous page, you can't ever go by anyone else's judgement and that proves it, because everyone has a bias, a different scale, etc etc.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2010)

> Heavy Rain (Maybe im still on edge for this one)


If you can buy that many games, buy heavy rain to own it and support the direction they are trying to go in. 

I'm getting it, Yakuza 3 and Last Guardian.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Bayonetta sucks. Army of Two was more fun. Bayonetta deserved a 6/10.



Damn if Bayonetta is a 6 army of two is like a 2 to me


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Damn if Bayonetta is a 6 army of two is like a 2 to me



hell yea....
Ao2 sucked nutz to me...only played cuz i spent 60$ on it..
its been sold on ebay, its sum1 elses trash now


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 5, 2010)

> Quote:
> Heavy Rain (Maybe im still on edge for this one)
> If you can buy that many games, buy heavy rain to own it and support the direction they are trying to go in.
> 
> I'm getting it, Yakuza 3 and Last Guardian.



Yeah, yakuza 3 is good to bad the english release is pretty much right near yakuza 4's release in japan.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Echo% View Post
> Bayonetta sucks. Army of Two was more fun. Bayonetta deserved a 6/10.
> Damn if Bayonetta is a 6 army of two is like a 2 to me


Everyone differ's on there choice's like i agree bayonetta was shit but liked AOT2 but then again also liked the first one & never been to fond of DMC series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The games can be compared easily.. how entertaining they were to me. Like I said on the previous page, you can't ever go by anyone else's judgement and that proves it, because everyone has a bias, a different scale, etc etc.


I never commented on how people don't have different biases. Of course opinions differs from person to person. However, what you're claiming is that AoT is better than Bayonetta, comparing them side by side, when it cannot be done.

Gameplay, story, atmosphere, characters, music... it's all different. What I think you mean, however, is that you prefer shooters to hack and slash, which is all nice and dandy, but the games cannot be compared.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 5, 2010)

well well, again stuck at the final battle. playing GOW1 and cant get pass Ares, asshole.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> You didn't buy flower, that's what
> 
> Is Noby Noby Boy any good? I've been meaning to get it myself


I already have Flower and beat it 

I've only had one play session with Noby Noby Boy so far, but I went into it with the mind set that it wasn't a "game" but more of a "playground".  The creator of Katamari/Noby Noby Boy left game design for a while to actually design playgrounds and I believe took some of what he learned there and applied it to Noby Noby Boy.

Don't go into it expecting it to entertain you, but rather go into it to seek to entertain yourself with what it offers and I believe you will enjoy it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

Just bought White Knight Chronicles, Killzone2 and Muramasa Demon Blade for about 90 bucks total...


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I never commented on how people don't have different biases. Of course opinions differs from person to person. However, what you're claiming is that AoT is better than Bayonetta, comparing them side by side, when it cannot be done.
> 
> Gameplay, story, atmosphere, characters, music... it's all different. What I think you mean, however, is that you prefer shooters to hack and slash, which is all nice and dandy, but the games cannot be compared.



See, you're wrong. I don't compare quality. I compared entertainment levels to me, personally, so yes I can. And no I love hack and slash actually. Devil May Cry, Darksiders, Dynasty Warriors I like. But I hated Bayonetta. Shooters are pretty good too. But, I just did compare the games. Everything can be compared, because everything has something in common. I just don't compare the things they don't have in common. With games, I stick to how much fun they were to me. Very comparable.

EDIT: 





> Just bought White Knight Chronicles, Killzone2 and Muramasa Demon Blade for about 90 bucks total...



WHAT


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> WHAT


what, bad deal?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> what, bad deal?



...

WHERE


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ...
> 
> WHERE



I don't even know WTF you are trying to imply or say with your ridiculous one word relies...

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

I think he wants to know where he can get this super wonderful deal.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

Hastings.

Buy 2 get 1 for 99 cents.

The deal was up only for couple of hours.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think he wants to know where he can get this super wonderful deal.



Buy two get one for 99 cents?! O.O

*suicide*


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Buy two get one for 99 cents?! O.O
> 
> *suicide*



I know right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd buy that for a dollar. 

You know there is a cheaper way to obtain games. Just post stuff on craig's list for game trades, put up the address of some random person's home, and when the person shows up you mug them.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 5, 2010)

So I bought Sly 2...

That, and I'm loving Battlefield 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to decide whether I should save up for MAG or not. The premise is awesome, and I was really looking forward to the epicness, but alot of reviewers say it was a real letdown. Plus, I'm always a bit wary of online games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2010)

MAG= Boringfest.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard from two of my friends that it was fun.. but I'll rent it because of all of the negative reviews as well. It seems like a love/hate game.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

MAG is a bit lame


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

More then a bit.


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 6, 2010)

Student loans/grants are in, so I treated myself to a copy of Dragon Age today. Just past the first boss, certainly enjoying it so far. Takes me back to the days of Baldur's Gate on the PS2.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 6, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I should save up for MAG or not. The premise is awesome, and I was really looking forward to the epicness, but alot of reviewers say it was a real letdown. Plus, I'm always a bit wary of online games.



save it for bioshock 2


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

My White Knight Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfz27QMyBsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 6, 2010)

I just beat inFamous today

it was amazing


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I just beat inFamous today
> 
> it was amazing


Did you finish it as good or evil?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 6, 2010)

Evil

I cant wait for inFamous 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> MAG= Boringfest.





Echo% said:


> I heard from two of my friends that it was fun.. but I'll rent it because of all of the negative reviews as well. It seems like a love/hate game.





Susano said:


> MAG is a bit lame





crazymtf said:


> More then a bit.





Tenacious Lee said:


> save it for bioshock 2



Damn... It was such a great idea, too . Well, I'll probably rent it atleast, just to say I played it.

I was never into Bioshock, though the sequel looks boss. I'll probably give it a rent, ain't much else to really look forward to right now

EDIT*
Scratch that, I've actually been meaning to buy Uncharted 2 for a while now, just didn't have the money. Completely forgot about that one.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 7, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Damn... It was such a great idea, too . Well, I'll probably rent it atleast, just to say I played it.
> 
> *I was never into Bioshock*, though the sequel looks boss. I'll probably give it a rent, ain't much else to really look forward to right now
> 
> ...



by that, do you mean that you played it and didnt like it, or that you just didnt think it looked fun? 

oh and yes, get uncharted 2. it is a crime to own a ps3 and not have it.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't like U2^^


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't care for Uncharted 1 that much either. Indiana Jones meets Tomb Raider is a good idea in theory, but idk. Execution of the first game wasn't the best in my opinion.

So far the only games I've played that you should play if you like the genre are
Farcry 2 - FPS
Dead Space - Horror/Third person shooter


----------



## Ito (Feb 7, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Evil
> 
> I cant wait for inFamous 2



I hear that the 'good' ending is much better.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

So what exactly are the complaints about MAG?


----------



## Outlandish (Feb 7, 2010)

need something to last me until final fantasy comes out anything RPG'ey ? besides dragon age


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't like U2^^



I finally found the one person who doesn't, somehow not surprised it's you 

RPG try demons souls or white knight.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I finally found the one person who doesn't, somehow not surprised it's you
> 
> RPG try demons souls or white knight.


U2 was entertaining, but I didn't find anything particularly memorable about it.

Demon's Souls needs to start dropping its price already


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

Omgz why stumpy why!?


----------



## Stalin (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't been in the gaming mood in a while. ITs been two weeks since I bought killer 7 and I barely played it. Haven't touched Dragon age in over a month and I only got past the part after the first big darkspawn battle.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I haven't been in the gaming mood in a while. ITs been two weeks since I bought killer 7 and I barely played it. Haven't touched Dragon age in over a month and I only got past the part after the first big darkspawn battle.



That's happening to me with one game... Fallout 3. One of the best games in a while I've heard from many people, and didn't it get GoY 2008 or something? yeah.. I haven't touched it and I got it for Christmas.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

FO3 sucks because it's Bethesda.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 7, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That's happening to me with one game... Fallout 3. One of the best games in a while I've heard from many people, and didn't it get GoY 2008 or something? yeah.. I haven't touched it and I got it for Christmas.



I like it so far but i admit to not toucjing it for awhile because of expeirencing hype backlash. I haven;t touched a game in awhile period. Last game I tried playing was space channel 5 but I suck ass on it.

I once also bought FO3 but I was scared of not liking it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> FO3 sucks because it's Bethesda.


That's the most biased thing I've ever heard. Your opinion is discredited.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That's the most biased thing I've ever heard. Your opinion is discredited.



Well, opinions are, by nature, biased.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

Segan said:


> Well, opinions are, by nature, biased.


Fair enough.

But saying something sucks because essentially "you don't like it" or not giving any decent reason.. that's more biased than most opinions that have decent reasons. Like my disliking of the Xbox 360 because of how faulty the actual console is.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not like the game because it is basically Elder Scrolls with a different skin.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I do not like the game because it is basically Elder Scrolls with a different skin.


You didn't like Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 7, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> U2 was entertaining, but I didn't find anything particularly memorable about it.
> 
> Demon's Souls needs to start dropping its price already



Demon's Souls needs a European release date already.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> by that, do you mean that you played it and didnt like it, or that you just didnt think it looked fun?
> 
> oh and yes, get uncharted 2. it is a crime to own a ps3 and not have it.



Well my lack of interest isn't from lack of wanting to play it, the storyline looks incredible, I just gave up on ever playing it cuz the gameplay doesn't look worth $60-40, and all my renting places are shut down. Plus I'm a coward that can't get into horror games.

I'm sure it is .


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 7, 2010)

hell yea, finished playing GOW collection, it was awesome. one of the bests i have ever played. i soooooo much enjoyed the gameplay and the puzzles. true, some were really annoyinf and frustrating but thanx to walkthroughs i didnt have to crack my head for hours for a single puzzle. overall superb games, both of them. looks like i'll get GOW3 as well, this one already looks very promising, at least storywise.
i also wanna mention, i totally loved the whole story, i find these gods very interesting. when i was a kid i read a book about greek gods, zeus and co, did love it then and still love it now.
definitely recommend to everyome who likes RPG/puzzle/awesomeness type games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

Started playing Fallout 3 today. I've played for about an hour. Got into Megaton, on my way to the radio station. 

And now...

I'm immersed. Shit. I don't have time to be immersed in a 60 hour game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't worry it isn't 60 hours, more like 20-25.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Don't worry it isn't 60 hours, more like 20-25.



But I'm a perfectionist.

D:

And I'll buy the DLC.

D:

And then it's likely I'll play through it again and make the opposite choices.

D:


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends on how you play the game. I did log about 80 hours worth.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2010)

I could never really get into Fallout 3 for some reason... they really need to put more work into facial animations in the next installment.

It might not seem like a big deal but FO3 is a story-driven game. Kinda hard to take the characters seriously when they all stare at you like they're floating on horse tranquilizer.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you make the fighting in dragon age feel less of a clusterfuck?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> How do you make the fighting in dragon age feel less of a clusterfuck?



The same way you make Tetris feel less like a puzzle game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> But I'm a perfectionist.
> 
> D:
> 
> ...


 
i played this one twise, love it soo much. i say take your time and enjoy the game to its fullest. do the side missions first, also try to hack the computers all the time, this will give you a trophy. once you know how to hack them, they all are gon be a piece of cake. it should be fun to have lots of followers so they can carry stuff for ya. mo stuff mo money.
unfortunately i havnt played any of the DLCs, since i already have played it twise i dont wanna go into it again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i played this one twise, love it soo much. i say take your time and enjoy the game to its fullest. do the side missions first, also try to hack the computers all the time, this will give you a trophy. once you know how to hack them, they all are gon be a piece of cake. it should be fun to have lots of followers so they can carry stuff for ya. mo stuff mo money.
> unfortunately i havnt played any of the DLCs, since i already have played it twise i dont wanna go into it again.



I plan on running through it at least 3 times, and buying the DLC to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Why anyone would want a game to be shorter than 70 hours I will never understand--unless the game sucks.

Gonna have to trade in my games for Star Ocean or something today.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

Because people have things to do and want variety. Spending over 50 hours on a single game just doesn't work for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

And paying 60 bucks for a game I will only play 12 hours doesn't do it for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

But when you can resell it at 50-55 dollars back, how's that sound?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds idealistic and unreasonable.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

You best open a ebay account


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 8, 2010)

@CMX lol wat 

Crazy, you plan on reviewing Battlefield 2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> You best open a ebay account


 I guess so. But then you gotta pay shipping! 


Pringer Lagann said:


> @CMX lol wat
> 
> Crazy, you plan on reviewing Battlefield 2?


 What?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 8, 2010)

my ps3's days are numbered


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess so. But then you gotta pay shipping!
> 
> What?



No sir,  you make them pay shipping! ^_^

I may do battlefield, didn't like the demo at all but I'll try.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2010)

Heavy rain demo was tight

It's going to score high 9s


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> No sir, you make them pay shipping! ^_^
> 
> I may do battlefield, didn't like the demo at all but I'll try.


 You can do that? 

eBay, here I come!  I'mma sell my fucking soul on there for 99.99. plus shipping.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 8, 2010)

wow, white knight chronicles is painfully boring...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

^ I was never hyped with that game...the characters looked lifeless .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad I didn't buy that shit. 

I almost thought about it though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2010)

The AVP demo is buggy as hell. It looks nice, and it was a good idea, but the environments are small, the users are limited, and honestly, it's boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I sat around for 10 minutes trying to play AVP and never found a game so I gave up. What were they thinking?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 8, 2010)

Light said:


> I hear that the 'good' ending is much better.



Ive seen the good ending

Meh, its kind of depressing


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I sat around for 10 minutes trying to play AVP and never found a game so I gave up. What were they thinking?



Same here. I finally found one though.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

AvP demo hypes me to buy the game...at 9.99


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

^and how much From Software are paying you to still torturing with  Demon's Souls xD.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The AVP demo is buggy as hell. It looks nice, and it was a good idea, but the environments are small, the users are limited, and honestly, it's boring.



Didn't get any bugs. Did look good. Environments felt big enough and it's only one stage. Users are up to 24 players in final game. 8 Vs 8 Vs 8. I loved it, can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't get any bugs. Did look good. Environments felt big enough and it's only one stage. Users are up to 24 players in final game. 8 Vs 8 Vs 8. I loved it, can't wait to buy it.



Seriously? Well, I hope you have fun with it then.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

So do I. Began playing Dante's Inferno today too, enjoying it so far. It's story is ok, nothing special. But man those finishers on bosses are pretty badass and the combo system works well.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 9, 2010)

^ Just finished the demo and liked it

Though those average reviews it has gotten puts me off

I think i wait until it drops in price/goes platinum

Edit: And i stand by the Demon Souls recommendation, its that good


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah better to just rent Dante. It's start is fun and exciting but as you go on it's becoming worse, enemies becoming even more annoying.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 9, 2010)

I see

The combat system is fun though, which is the reason why i will probably buy it on the cheap

Edit: Have you tried MAG?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2010)

Only reason why I don't find Dante's Inferno interesting is simply due to this

1. Recently played and Platinum'd Bayonetta, which is said to have a superior combat system.
2. A watered down version of God Of War?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 9, 2010)

lol Plats


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, I was looking forward to Dante's Inferno, too. 

Oh well. Still got Star Ocean 4 to look forward to, right?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 9, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Only reason why I don't find Dante's Inferno interesting is simply due to this
> 
> 1. Recently played and Platinum'd Bayonetta, which is said to have a superior combat system.
> 2. A watered down version of God Of War?


How hard is it to Platinum Bayonetta??
I hear the later difficulties are ridiculously hard.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2010)

It's hard unless you start on the hardest possible difficulty from the getgo (Normal) and work your way up


----------



## Kaki (Feb 10, 2010)

CMX you can also just buy new games from gamestop and use their week return policy.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone ever played space channel 5?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2010)

Heavy Rain scores 5 10/10's....must buy? yes...

*My Dante's Inferno Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC9A1raeHTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

Kaki said:


> CMX you can also just buy new games from gamestop and use their week return policy.


 That's actually something I have thought about. Can you just keep doing that though? 

I mean, say it takes me a week to plow through 5 games, I get to keep exchanging them paying only for 1? That'd be excellent. 

Thne I could trade it in for an RPG I might play for a month or two.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 10, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Heavy Rain scores 5 10/10's....must buy? yes...



Correct, but must buy? Not a game for the majority of gamers, methinks ... 


*Spoiler*: _Full score list_ 




100% | Playstation: The Official Magazine (US)\

100 | Gamepro

100 | GameBlog

100 | GamAlive

100 | Examiner

99 | NextGen News

97 | Video Vibes

95 | GameInfomer

95 | Jeux Video Network

37/40 | Famitsu (10, 9, 8, 10)

92 | JeuxActu

92 | GamingXP

91 | 1UP

91 | Games Master UK

90 | VideoGamer

90 | Eurogamer

90 | IGN UK

90 | Play3-Live

90 | Consoleo

90 | Playstation Official Magazine UK

90 | Eurogamer.fr

90 | PlayFrance

90 | Pelaaja Magazine

88 | PSM3 Magazine UK

88 | PSM3 Magazine

85 | tom's GAMES

80 | Gamekyo

80 | Dengeki Magazine

75 | Jeuxvideo

70 | Gamesradar

60 | Gamekult





Gamesradar summary:



> You'll love
> 
> * One of the most stunningly believable game worlds to date
> * It's genuine emotionally affecting at times
> ...



Awaiting your verdict, crazy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm renting it. Like... tonight. My VHQ better have it.. Dx


----------



## Ito (Feb 10, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm renting it. Like... tonight. My VHQ better have it.. Dx



It's not out yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

I might buy Heavy Rain then trade it in for Final Fantasy XIII. Good deal, bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Correct, but must buy? Not a game for the majority of gamers, methinks ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Full score list_
> ...



Gamerader is a piece of shit, so I hope my opinion is nothing like them. I usually hate gamespot but I agreed with them on Dante...hope don't share the same fate with HS and rader


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2010)

Fuck me that game looks good. ^^


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

I preordered Heavy Rain 2 weeks ago with 5 dollars down, now I have no money left. 

Someone send me 60 bucks ASAP.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Correct, but must buy? Not a game for the majority of gamers, methinks ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Full score list_
> ...



there's only 3 low scores on that list .


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

Jeuxvideo?  

Sounds French, and no one gives a fuck what the French have to say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

The World said:


> I preordered Heavy Rain 2 weeks ago with 5 dollars down, now I have no money left.
> 
> Someone send me 60 bucks ASAP.


 I'll lend you 60 bucks. I have been considering doing a loaning business.

I'll give you 35% interest rates and I want the money back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2010)

The World said:


> Jeuxvideo?
> 
> Sounds French, and no one gives a fuck what the French have to say.



Quantic Dream are French


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2010)

Heavy Rain should bring a whole new genre to consoles and computers, I hope. Games so in depth with "choose your own adventure" that they could be classified as 5,6,7 versions of the same movie, but more interactive. I hope they do this with other new games, it would be awesome. Completely immersing yourself in the world where every action has a consequence.. *melts*


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll lend you 60 bucks. I have been considering doing a loaning business.
> 
> I'll give you 35% interest rates and I want the money back in 2 weeks.



I don't know how much interest that is so how about a banana and whatever was in my pants pockets after I put it in the laundry?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

The World said:


> I don't know how much interest that is so how about a banana and whatever was in my pants pockets after I put it in the laundry?



if it compounds weekly then that means you would owe him $110, i say go for it.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2010)

How about I give him a bag of cheeseburgers and suck his dick?


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2010)

Heavy Rain Reviews
Other reviews of Heavy Rain PSX Extreme ** 	9.5 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
IGN ** 	9 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
1UP ** 	A- 	Feb 10, 2010
Gamervision ** 	10 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
VideoGamer ** 	9 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
Eurogamer ** 	9 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
Kikizo ** 	9 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
Game Revolution ** 	B 	Feb 10, 2010
GamingTrend ** 	91 / 100 	Feb 10, 2010
Computer & Video Games UK ** 	8 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
play.tm ** 	90 / 100 	Feb 10, 2010
Boomtown ** 	10 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
NZGamer ** 	9 / 10 	Feb 10, 2010
Game Informer ** 	9.5 / 10 	Mar 1, 2010
Playstation Official Magazine US ** 	5 / 5 	Mar 1, 2010
Games Master UK 	91 / 100 	Mar 1, 2010
PSM3 Magazine UK 	88 / 100 	Mar 1, 2010
GamePro 	5 / 5 	Feb 10, 2010
Playstation Official Magazine UK 	9 / 10 	Feb 1, 2010


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

The World said:


> How about I give him a bag of cheeseburgers and suck his dick?



Thats disgusting, fucking hate cheeseburgers.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I love those snack wraps.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got Bayonetta for the PS3 yesterday.  It's good, but I got as far as the big dragon thing. I don't get the purple square in time.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2010)

Orochimaru Kusanagi said:


> Hey guys, I just got Bayonetta for the PS3 yesterday.  It's good, but I got as far as the big dragon thing. I don't get the purple square in time.



The purple square? Can you be more specific?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> The purple square? Can you be more specific?



He means when you have to dodge a huge ass attack when you and the dragon are airborne. 

You must press square in order to jump from one object to another before the dragon hits you or you die.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2010)

Just press the button like a maniac, you'll get it right sometime


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay you butthorses. Maybe you guys can help me out here.

I don't think I've ever given the God of War series a fair dice to impress me, often shrugging it off as an Americaned Devil May Cry, minus the difficulty. In preparation for God of War III, I've decided to go through the previous games, and I guess what I want to know is does the story get really interesting? I beat the PSP game and there's not really much explanation in the game about the Gods and Titans and all of that shit. Am I expecting too much narrative here, or do they eventually start talking about why X God or Y Titan is doing what, and more on the mythos of the series?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 11, 2010)

Story in God of War 1 was dumb gods + titans nonsense, but I can't speak for 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay you butthorses. Maybe you guys can help me out here.
> 
> I don't think I've ever given the God of War series a fair dice to impress me, often shrugging it off as an Americaned Devil May Cry, minus the difficulty. In preparation for God of War III, I've decided to go through the previous games, and I guess what I want to know is does the story get really interesting? I beat the PSP game and there's not really much explanation in the game about the Gods and Titans and all of that shit. Am I expecting too much narrative here, or do they eventually start talking about why X God or Y Titan is doing what, and more on the mythos of the series?



First game has somewhat of a decent story. It's basically a man fighting gods to becoming a God but in the begining you see him jump off a cliff so the story leads up to this. Second game is more about Kratos kicking everyone's ass for fucking him over. 

So don't take the story to serious, it's just basically Kratos tearing though people while yelling and giving you that epic feeling.


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2010)

I never understood why story is that bloody important for certain gamers. GoW was great because of its gameplay, not its plot. I always assumed to take games for what they are, not for what you wish them to be.

Other than that, you do get some explanation about why Kratos is squaring off against the gods in the second game.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 11, 2010)

> I mean, say it takes me a week to plow through 5 games, I get to keep exchanging them paying only for 1? That'd be excellent.


 I'm not sure, but I know a few who have done it, though I don't know just how often they do it. You can check the policy somewhere or if you have a friend that works at one....

And I preordered my Heavy Rain. It recently rose to #1 on Amazon PS3 best sellers. It may not be a commercial flop and it certainly has great reviews. 
I would also advise from the reviews that you don't expect the story to change a lot from your actions it's a about subtle little differences, and then getting a very different ending. 
You can expect a great story, graphics, characters, script and exciting choices....even if they don't immediately branch out the path of the story.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2010)

Segan said:


> I never understood why story is that bloody important for certain gamers. GoW was great because of its gameplay, not its plot. I always assumed to take games for what they are, not for what you wish them to be.
> 
> Other than that, you do get some explanation about why Kratos is squaring off against the gods in the second game.



Well the majority of action games never have a good story per say. Devil may cry? LOL! Ninja Gaiden? LOL X 2. But still an entertaining one is needed, but god of war fulfills that so that's ok with me. Without ANY story or a really dumb one *Ninja Gaiden 2* I stop playing cause I'm bored.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why God of War is epic. Birth of the BEAST!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdIOCVp36uQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently rose to level six on Fallout 3. I'm stoked. I also found some guy roaming around who fixed up my Chinese Assault Rifle and now i's awesome! Also fixed my Combat armor


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay you butthorses. Maybe you guys can help me out here.
> 
> I don't think I've ever given the God of War series a fair dice to impress me, often shrugging it off as an Americaned Devil May Cry, minus the difficulty. In preparation for God of War III, I've decided to go through the previous games, and I guess what I want to know is does the story get really interesting? I beat the PSP game and there's not really much explanation in the game about the Gods and Titans and all of that shit. Am I expecting too much narrative here, or do they eventually start talking about why X God or Y Titan is doing what, and more on the mythos of the series?


 
in games i would say what's more important is gameplay, not the story. nevertheless i loved the story myself, it is amazing to me. GoW 2 gives more detailed storyline about gods and titans.

yesterday i started playing GoW 1 in god mode, so far advanced to Athens. it is realy a pain in the ass that in two hits i die. lil something interesting i found out in this game. when cratos is with two whores in a ship, before going out to Athens (after killing hydras), if you hit those whores few time a circle buton will appear above their head. hop on bed and press circle button and cratos will have sex with them. simply folllow onscreen buttons and after girls cum you will receive red orbs. first time the reward is big, but next ones give only 5 orbs. anyway i abused this part lil more yesterday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I'm not sure, but I know a few who have done it, though I don't know just how often they do it. You can check the policy somewhere or if you have a friend that works at one....
> 
> And I preordered my Heavy Rain. It recently rose to #1 on Amazon PS3 best sellers. It may not be a commercial flop and it certainly has great reviews.
> I would also advise from the reviews that you don't expect the story to change a lot from your actions it's a about subtle little differences, and then getting a very different ending.
> You can expect a great story, graphics, characters, script and exciting choices....even if they don't immediately branch out the path of the story.


Well I was able to return it last night and got Star Ocean for my troubles. Of course there's no way I could beat Star Ocean in 7 days so my chain ends here.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job CMX. 

And Mat, you don't have to hit the whores before you hit them.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe, but that button appeared after i hit them, probably as i hit them i just got closer and the circle button appeared. anywho, in my first playthrough i didnt notice this one, found it kinda cool.
btw, god mode sucks, my advance is very slow. now i hate saving system in this game, daym.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I was able to return it last night and got Star Ocean for my troubles. Of course there's no way I could beat Star Ocean in 7 days so my chain ends here.



What story did you give them? I kind of want to try this.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't seem to force myself to play Bioshock 2. 

I am guessing there is something wrong with me, or I am finally getting bored of video games.

How do I stop this horrible process?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't play video games for a month and just fap to porn.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I can't seem to force myself to play Bioshock 2.
> 
> I am guessing there is something wrong with me, or I am finally getting bored of video games.
> 
> How do I stop this horrible process?


Play something else.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 13, 2010)

BS2 not worth a play it's pretty horrible and the story is piece crap 

You could just watch as much anime as you want instead of playing


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> BS2 not worth a play it's pretty horrible and the story is piece crap
> 
> You could just watch as much anime as you want instead of playing



We should probably listen to you. I mean, you DO think that Bleach has incredible dialogue.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2010)

^LOL...sorry bleach line made me LOL and remind me of my friend who found Berserk to hard to follow...

Anyway BS2 is pretty good but won't be for everyone, but I thought the atmosphere + Fix to gameplay really helped make the game fun.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm still playing BS 2. I'll give my opinion on it when I'm done.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I can't seem to force myself to play Bioshock 2.
> 
> I am guessing there is something wrong with me, or I am finally getting bored of video games.
> 
> How do I stop this horrible process?



Bored with BS2?...well its a great game but tell me,how many frigging FPS games you have in your collection ?.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 13, 2010)

GT's video review of Heavy Rain put me off >___> 

- uncontrollable character with regard to placement, wonky controls || I dislike bad control schemes 
- incredibly slow start || I don't lack patience, but everyone has a limit
- huge plot hole, if spotted, ruins the game || I always pick up on plot holes ... 
- huge variations in PQ || some textures look really awful, others are out-of-this-world ... I need more consistency 

Currently, I think most of the reviewers were biased in their verdict due to the super high-quality trailers prior to release. Their preconceived notions carried over to the final verdict of the game. That's bad, but happens quite often, or so I would reasonably expect. 

I'll rent, and if I can't, I'll borrow HR from a friend.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 13, 2010)

I was never really interested in Heavy Rain, even less now since I saw Destructoid's review


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2010)

I played the demo for Heavy Rain, and it was quite interesting. It's not a game that I would buy though. I love mystery/puzzle games, but I can play this game as a rental.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I was never really interested in Heavy Rain, even less now since I saw *Destructoid's* review



Those aren't the people that put Dante's Inferno a frigging 9?

people shouldn't give a fuu about only one review check metacritic to see all reviews , play the demo and make your own judgment .


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> GT's video review of Heavy Rain put me off >___>
> 
> - uncontrollable character with regard to placement, wonky controls || I dislike bad control schemes
> - incredibly slow start || I don't lack patience, but everyone has a limit
> ...


It's been said many times the game won't be for everyone. The controls, the way it's played, how it looks, most games don't do this. So it will either be a love or hate game. 

I always like new things and from the demo I know I'll love this. I hope you do enjoy it though since something like this I like every once in awhile in gaming. After playing BC2 demo and people going crazy over the same old shooting shit as MW2 I'm beginning to wonder if people ever enjoy new things. 



Pringer Lagann said:


> I was never really interested in Heavy Rain, even less now since I saw Destructoid's review



Destructoid is a piece of shit. They give that POS Dante's Inferno a 9 but they give 4.5 to Assassin creed 2? That's just fucking retarded.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's been said many times the game won't be for everyone.



True, in fact, I said so myself. XD



> The controls, the way it's played, how it looks, most games don't do this. So it will either be a love or hate game.



Money's tight right now, or tighter, anyway. Huge bills to pay soon [not to mention my traveling plans], and with God of War III and Final Fantasy XIII around the corner, I'm keeping my wallet shut as much as possible. xD Decisions, decisions. 



> I always like new things and from the demo I know I'll love this. I hope you do enjoy it though since something like this I like every once in awhile in gaming. After playing BC2 demo and people going crazy over the same old shooting shit as MW2 I'm beginning to wonder if people ever enjoy new things.



Honest to God, I'm always looking for a different experience. The mundane doesn't interest me. Even in statistics, I hate the Bell Curve because studying the normal won't lead you to any significant insights, the extremities matter. Anyway, I haven't even played MW2 yet. Haven't even bought it yet. BC2 isn't on my "to buy" list, and won't be either.  I know you were just questioning the general gamer, but still, my ego wished to respond.  



> Destructoid is a piece of shit. They give that POS Dante's Inferno a 9 but they give 4.5 to Assassin creed 2? That's just fucking retarded.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm with you on wanting new things. Played the HR demo again.
The subtitles match the english audio exactly. This is good if you are concerned about the english dub and still want the full impact of the excellent script.

Also when checking out languages for screams when you just stand outside as Troy gets violent:
English is the most high pitched.
French is the most muffled.
Spanish sounds a bit like Japanese might...reminded me of a fighting game a bit.
Portuguese was the most intense.

She had one black eye.

Once again, I reiterate that I pay full price for games because I want to support them that much. I'm on a tight budget too. I get most games for 20-35$ or less. I buy them used, and that does not offer the support to the devs that buying day one does.  I know I'll get GoW3 and FFXIII sooner or later but they are blockbusters already that don't need my support. 

Destructoid gave AC2 4.5/10? WTF!!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Destructoid gave AC2 4.5/10? WTF!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I'm with you on wanting new things. Played the HR demo again.
> The subtitles match the english audio exactly. This is good if you are concerned about the english dub and still want the full impact of the excellent script.
> 
> Also when checking out languages for screams when you just stand outside as Troy gets violent:
> ...



Portugal portuguese,or Brazilian Portuguese?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed the heavy rain demo, but I have to admit the control scheme feels pretty unnatural.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2010)

I would have to guess Brazilian .


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2010)

flOw is free on PSN right now for Valentine's Day or something.  Get on that shit.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2010)

Also, Trine is 10$.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> flOw is free on PSN right now for Valentine's Day or something.  Get on that shit.


If only I didn't already have it.


Kaki said:


> Also, Trine is 10$.


If only I had money.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Bored with BS2?...well its a great game but tell me,how many frigging FPS games you have in your collection ?.



MW2.. that's pretty much it.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm torn between buying FF13 or a new ds which I haven't played in over two years.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd vote for FF, but you know what you want.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)

I know. IF I buy FF13, then that would be the second full priced ps3 game I ever bought.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Destructoid is a piece of shit. They give that POS Dante's Inferno a 9 but they give 4.5 to Assassin creed 2? That's just fucking retarded.



lol Even I have to agree with that shit.  I should stop going there it's bad for my health


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe they like "cool" action adventure games more than "cool" assassin adventure stealth game things?


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess Destructoid's staff was dropping acid when they reviewed AC2, and thought they were playing AC1 all over again. That or Assassin's Creed 2 raped their mom.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow.. just glanced at the reviews. 

Those are very... bad reviews.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 15, 2010)

Still on the fence on Heavy Rain after playing the Demo, can't say I'm not interested. Now I must bleach my brain


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2010)

AvP doesn't seem to fare too well, critically.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems to be up and down. IGN and OPM give it a 8.5 and 9. Gamespot a 5.5 and GI a 5.75...very very mixed...very weird.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder how it compares to Alien vs. Predator 2.
That game was win and great fun in multiplayer.

Is the new game anything like that (with current gen graphics and atmosphere)


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 16, 2010)

Never played the old one. The new one I would give a 7. 

Heavy Rain demo was great, 9/10 for sure. I can't wait to play the game.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2010)

Segan said:


> AvP doesn't seem to fare too well, critically.



I was trying to find a game for 15 minutes when I decided to shut my PS3 off. Shit sucks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 17, 2010)

The World said:


> I was trying to find a game for 15 minutes when I decided to shut my PS3 off. Shit sucks.



Same here. I had to leech another game a friend was in.

Also, just used the glitch to equip power armor at any point in the game instead of waiting til the near end. I have on some pretty maxed out Red-Painted Rebel Power Armor on. It's pretty sweet. Also got 100+ shots for both my magnum and my combat shotgun. Now all I need is some Chinese assault ammo and I'm set. xD And I haven't even made it to Rivet City yet. Oh well, I'm only level 9.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Destructoid is a piece of shit. They give that POS Dante's Inferno a 9 but they give 4.5 to Assassin creed 2? That's just fucking retarded.


Just read their ACII review and while I am not crazy about the writing style, I agree with most of the points brought up in the review. A nine for Dante's Inferno certainly seems generous though ;3

I don't know anything about Destructoid as reviewers, but I can still say comparing two review scores of two different games written by two different people is just wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2010)

Loving AvP so far. Can see why many won't like it though, it's not as easy to get into as most shooters.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you really call playing as an alien in that game a "shooter"?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait, shit, I just saw that I missed getting fl0w for free because I was at a friends.

Fuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkk


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Loving AvP so far. Can see why many won't like it though, it's not as easy to get into as most shooters.



How's playing as a Pred


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Can you really call playing as an alien in that game a "shooter"?


 Sure, you can "shoot" on victims and take them down or some ground n pound.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Can you really call playing as an alien in that game a "shooter"?



Yeah, squirt out its blood  GG


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2010)

Predator is ultimate

all else fails


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 17, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Just read their ACII review and while I am not crazy about the writing style, I agree with most of the points brought up in the review.



Can you honestly say that those points merit such a low score, though?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wait, shit, I just saw that I missed getting fl0w for free because I was at a friends.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkk



I got it, I only played it for an hour till I got bored though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah but...free stuff


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2010)

My Aliens vs Predator Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20coIHd4gPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I know what you're fuckin' talking about. I like cutting off heads.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh shitz fo reazl? Gonna check it outz!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Oh shitz fo reazl? Gonna check it outz!



It's up on the EU store.. not sure about US.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

There's a shit load of Re5 stuff on the uk PSN too. I want to buy Lost In Nightmares but i'm broke


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2010)

Well i gots a EU account too ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Uncharted 2 map pack is going to be put up for sale, they included 2 new maps with the update, but not on the Playstation Store


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Flow is always free on the PC xP


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 18, 2010)

I want Oblivion GOTY edition :/ I'll be getting it tomorrow I hope. Also still playing Fallout 3 currently. My life is going to be sucked away by Bethesda.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2010)

Who doesn't like decapitation? Predator looks fun


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2010)

Lost in Nightmares DLC was good, but it lacked zombies... there was a few though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2010)

D/Ling Yakuza demo now. 

I finally get to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm okay with just the subs...but damn they cut the AsnwerxAnswer minigame that was in the jap demo.


----------



## Akamatsu (Feb 18, 2010)

Waiting for Ryu ga gotoku 4 release Yakuza 3 pretty good but it's going feel dated to most people like white knight it'll prob get some bad reviews due fact it's been out for so long now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

YLOD!


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 19, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> YLOD!


  

How?? PS3 Slim?? Which game?? 

I'm sorry


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a 40 gig Fat. I was on MW2 then it all just crashed on me. So now I got a dead PS3 with MW2 stuck in it. 

It's not a total loss since I used the backup utility last fall but I'm pretty sure I've lost everything for Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Uncharted 2, the GOW Collection, Bayonetta, AC2, and MW2. 

Not sure if I want this old thing repaired or exchange it for a slim and start over.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 19, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's a 40 gig Fat. I was on MW2 then it all just crashed on me. So now I got a dead PS3 with MW2 stuck in it.
> 
> It's not a total loss since I used the backup utility last fall but I'm pretty sure I've lost everything for Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Uncharted 2, the GOW Collection, Bayonetta, AC2, and MW2.
> 
> Not sure if I want this old thing repaired or exchange it for a slim and start over.



Hmm... well so long as you were online at one point you could always buy a slim and retrieve your PSN name couldn't you?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Holy shit it worked. Got the MW2 disk out. thanks!


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet! I'm glad it worked!  Good luck on recovering everything, I hope it all works out


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

I want to rent Bioshock 2 and Demon's Souls but since Heavy Rain comes out Tuesday I'll save $10 for that.  Plus God of War 3 comes out a few weeks later so I'll have to save some cash money to buy that. Couldn't care less about FF13. RPGs aren't my thing. Almost forgot about Bad Company 2. Demo was amazing so I might pick that up too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I want to rent Bioshock 2 and Demon's Souls but since Heavy Rain comes out Tuesday I'll save $10 for that.  Plus God of War 3 comes out a few weeks later so I'll have to save some cash money to buy that. Couldn't care less about FF13. RPGs aren't my thing. Almost forgot about Bad Company 2. Demo was amazing so I might pick that up too.



Yeah Bad Company Two did have a really cool demo. I'll probably end up renting it. But Final Fantasy Versus Thirteen I'll buy, and I might buy Heavy Rain.. probably not though. Definitely renting it though.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, renting Heavy Rain buying God Of War and maybe buying Battlefield.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> YLOD!



God damn it now you got me worried


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Use the back-up utility. that at least makes things less stressful.

But I have a plan 

Step 1: Confirm with Sony if an opened PS3 can still be exchanged if I pay

Step 2: If yes, perform on my PS3. If no, send it in as is for a Slim.

Step 3: If successful, immediately back-up everything again and keep playing it until it bricks again. If unsuccessful, send it in as is for a Slim.

Step 4: Continue backing everything up ever Sunday until it bricks. At which time send it in for a Slim, transfer stuff over to the new PS3 (I think only copy protected stuff doesn't transfer), and continue gaming.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Capcom games don't transfer neither does Killzone 2


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Capcom games don't transfer neither does Killzone 2



Only Capcom game I have is DMC4, which I wouldn't mind restarting. Killzone 2 is a hard lose though.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

I think DMC does but newer ones don't. I don't think Resistance tranfers either. Oh and GTA 4. Copy protected games piss me off sometimes.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Use the back-up utility. that at least makes things less stressful.
> 
> But I have a plan
> 
> ...



Use  tutorial, I did it for my YLOD 60 gig and it worked fine (for the 30 minutes it took for me to back up whatever I could, wipe the hard drive and trade it for a slim ).


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

I was just watching that one in fact. way more comprehensive. Plus, my friend's friend's dad is pretty computer savey so he's very familiar with this kind of stuff


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

PS3 getting some love next few weeks. Heavy Rain, God of War, and Yakuza.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2010)

Right, and FF XIII if your looking to play it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I'll probably be getting 360 version so was just listing ones I was picking up but add that and Dragon Age Expansion for the general consumer and another battlefield and got ALOT to play.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2010)

well well, playing GOW2 in titan mode and i am stuck at theseus, cant pass the asshole. those annoying crystals are pain in the ass, one hit and i am done for.it's been two days and stil cant get through, very furious right now, had to release it


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 20, 2010)

I know _*exactly*_ how you feel. I've beaten Titan Mode before, and its no laughing matter. Theseus is insanely hard to beat, and there are other parts that will be even harder later on. Good luck.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2010)

> Well I'll probably be getting 360 version


 Yeah? For cross game chat or nostalgic disc changing?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I know _*exactly*_ how you feel. I've beaten Titan Mode before, and its no laughing matter. Theseus is insanely hard to beat, and there are other parts that will be even harder later on. Good luck.


 
i think if (god help me) i pass this asshole the next annoying battle should be the last round with two sisters. i just hope that i do not break the controller during the process.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Yeah? For cross game chat or nostalgic disc changing?



Chat. I don't think can go through a 50-60 hour game without talking to people


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year edition. Hope it's worth the 25 bucks I paid for it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2010)

I might actually want to platinum Darksiders.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2010)

Platinum'd the first Uncharted today. Uncharted 2 is currently being played (no spoilers please)

I think I currently have... 7 or 8 platinums


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2010)

Speaking of RPG chat. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9QuOZC1mhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

Lmao I missed that one...pretty funny.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2010)

Question... since PS3 with backwards compatibility doesn't exist anymore,i'm keeping my PS2 when i buy a PS3. Then,in the moments i want to play my PS2 games,i'll unplug my PS3,and in the moments i want to play my PS3 games,i'll unplug my PS2.

Thing is,would that be too troublesome? I mean,is the PS3 console simple to unplug or would it be a pain in the ass to go switching between the two consoles?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2010)

Depends what kind of TV and plug you're using. 

My TV has two HDMI ports and two component ones. I use an HDMI cable for my PS3 and the component for my PS2. So I can easily switch between them by choosing which input to use. 

But yeah, as long as the plugs are easy to reach switching shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Yeah? For cross game chat or nostalgic disc changing?



Or for the ugly low resolution Nomura character hair.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Or for the ugly low resolution Nomura character hair.



Ugly isn't even the word. It looks like a PS2 game ported to the 360, ala Koei's games.

It can't even render hair at a fucking close radius without it doing that draw distance fade effect.

I can't wait to see how bad the FMV looks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Yeah? For cross game chat or nostalgic disc changing?



Achievements              .


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Or for the ugly low resolution Nomura character hair.



I heard that was old pics though, em I wrong? 

And Heavy Rain tomorrow...oh yeah!


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 21, 2010)

i just bought 2 games; Ratchen & clank 3 and Bayonetta. i'm gonna have 2-3 weeks of holiday/vacation in March, so setting myself up for the sweet vacation time. i am gonna play the crap out of these games.
meanwhile still stuck at GOW2 Theseus stage, not even getting drunk helps


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I heard that was old pics though, em I wrong?
> 
> And Heavy Rain tomorrow...oh yeah!



I was really surprised by the HR demo. I'm hoping that the game will wash the Bisoshock 2 out of my mouth.



Mat?icha said:


> i just bought 2 games; *Ratchen & clank 3 and Bayonetta*. i'm gonna have 2-3 weeks of holiday/vacation in March, so setting myself up for the sweet vacation time. i am gonna play the crap out of these games.
> meanwhile still stuck at GOW2 Theseus stage, not even getting drunk helps



Good taste, my man.... when you say Ratchet and Clank 3 you mean Up your Arsenal for PS2 or the latest one for PS3?


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I heard that was old pics though, em I wrong?



Well according to Square Enix's damage control PR they're from an older build which raises the question as to why they were released as official, final comparison pictures but hey, never mind.



			
				Mat?icha said:
			
		

> GOW2 Theseus


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I heard that was old pics though, em I wrong?
> 
> And Heavy Rain tomorrow...oh yeah!


The ugly Xbox pics were released last week or something, but really lesser graphics isn't as important as party chat ;3  Games always look better in motion.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2010)

> Achievements .


Trophies. 

I hope amazon can ship HR quickly.....I got the free shipping. 

I'm really enjoying the BS2 online, it's kinda reminiscent of my old favorite Time splitters. But the stages are small, and you get powers. Also, a lot less weapons and characters.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

Heavy Rain, 5 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I hope amazon can ship HR quickly.....I got the free shipping.



It's gonna take a while. I think you have to select something like "Release Day Delivery."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Heavy Rain, 5 hours 30 minutes.



I don't mind the game being short, given its style and production value.

Besides there's all the multiple path business and what not.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

No, thats how long it is until i can go buy it (midnight release).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Heavy Rain, 5 hours 30 minutes.



DMC1 3 hours - 8.5/10. 
Heavenly Sword 5 Hours - 9/10 

Short means shit to me as long as it's an experience I really ENJOY. And if it is and then I don't want it anymore I sell it back for almost full price. Win WIn no? 

Edit - Saw your new post, ignore that but keep it as a general post


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats not what i mean't.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> No, thats how long it is until i can go buy it (midnight release).



*The word "POINT" flies over my head while I stand drooling*

LOL, sorry. I got it now.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

It's only 5 hours long if you don't pick up the clues and stuff, I remember the producer saying something along those lines. For example in the demo, at the crime scene you could have just gone in talked to the Lieutenant in charge and left without looking at the crime scene and looking for evidence, and following the blood trail up to that hill. So how long Heavy Rain is depends entirely on you.

And it took me a lot longer than 3 hours to beat DMC1.


----------



## Ito (Feb 21, 2010)

I want Heavy Rain so bad. Why must my PS3 be broken?!


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Good taste, my man.... when you say Ratchet and Clank 3 you mean Up your Arsenal for PS2 or the latest one for PS3?


 
i mean i have previous two releases for PS3 and this will be third one.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 22, 2010)

Just realized Heavy Rain releases on the 23rd... Damnit.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Heavy Rain, 5 hours 30 minutes.





Solon Solute said:


> No, thats how long it is until i can go buy it (midnight release).





Big Boss said:


> It's only 5 hours long if you don't pick up the clues and stuff, I remember the producer saying something along those lines. For example in the demo, at the crime scene you could have just gone in talked to the Lieutenant in charge and left without looking at the crime scene and looking for evidence, and following the blood trail up to that hill. So how long Heavy Rain is depends entirely on you.
> 
> And it took me a lot longer than 3 hours to beat DMC1.



epic fail on my part lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2010)

When March comes,i'll play God of War I and II again to prepare myself for GoW III.



Mat?icha said:


> i just bought 2 games; Ratchen & clank 3 and Bayonetta. i'm gonna have 2-3 weeks of holiday/vacation in March, so setting myself up for the sweet vacation time. i am gonna play the crap out of these games.
> meanwhile still stuck at GOW2 Theseus stage, not even getting drunk helps



Theseus is a pain in the ass in Titan Mode. Neverending minotaur summons and ice spikes,which kills you instantly if one of those touches you. 

It's been a long time since i beat that boss,but i guess the trick is to keep running around when he summons the icy spikes and keep away from the minotaurs while you're running from the spikes. 

When he isn't summoning spikes,you can attack the minotaurs,but the spikes are your main concern.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

no, the attacks never stops, it's either ise spikes, or minotaurs or theseus himself. i can handle minotaurs, i can handle theseus but i fall for the ices. and most of the times i die at the last stage of the fight - after theseus is kneeled. i'll just keep trying until it drives me mad.
next annoying should be the gorgon eye boss, i remember i had hard time on normal difficulty.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually stopped playing GOWII for a year plus because I couldn't beat Theasus on Titan mode. I recently just beat him. My advice is to block the Minotaurs attacks while dodging the crystals. As soon as you see an opening just attack and continue to defend and roll. I wouldn't shoot Theasus till he knells until you get a full magic bar, that way he doesn't spam the crystals as much. After the second round of Minotaurs you should have enough Titans Rage stored up to kill them quickly enough. Just make sure you kill them by impaling them to gain the most magic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It's only 5 hours long if you don't pick up the clues and stuff, I remember the producer saying something along those lines. For example in the demo, at the crime scene you could have just gone in talked to the Lieutenant in charge and left without looking at the crime scene and looking for evidence, and following the blood trail up to that hill. So how long Heavy Rain is depends entirely on you.
> 
> And it took me a lot longer than 3 hours to beat DMC1.


 Entirely on you and your use of gamefaqs.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

*My Dynasty Warriors strike force review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmyW7dePxeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes millions times yes, I FINNALLY BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF THESEUS joyous tears
oh man, this time my strategy was not hiding in the corners, i simply played an open game, took my time and killed minotaurs and finally got theseus. after he kneeled i had to kill 4 or 5 waves of minotaurs, man that was intense, i had never been this furious ever, took me three days to get through this battle. i can die now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

What's Theseus?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

theseus is a boss in god of war 2, what makes him special is that in titan mode it's extremely tough to get through him.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 23, 2010)

Well shit....

PS3 suddenly froze while I was playing the God of War Collection, and so I just turned it off, (mainly b/c i hadn't saved in awhile, and didn't feel like going through what I did all over again). About an hour or so later, after I had finally worked up the nerve to continue, my fucking PS3 wouldn't read dics anymore (dvds, cds, everything). So I go online and look into the problem for about 2 hours straight until I finally came to the conclusion that I was going to have to send it to Sony and get it repaired for 150 bones (dollars).

Called up Sony, and talked to a customer service lady for about 10 minutes, giving her my PS3's serial # and my e-mail address. She told me that I'd be getting an e-mail with details about the box Im suppose to be getting in the mail in a few days.

This all sucks so fucking hard! Heavy Rain came out today, and i can't even play it, not to mention FF13 and GoW3 come out next month. I hope to christ this will all be done in time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know its my problem n' all , but I just wanted to share that little experience with you all (and let out some steam).


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you use the use it extensively? And if so was it games or internet?

Im curious because i fear my ps3 is going to break soon.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 23, 2010)

I use it petty extensively (for games). I use to use it for Internet browsing as well, but after I bought my new computer I stopped.

I hope this doesn't happen to any of you. It sucks...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, I got the 80gb motorstorm bundle back in 2008.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuck im pissed, i use my extensively both for internet and gaming since my lappy and comp broke down, i lack the funds to fix either atm. My ps3 is my only life line and if that breaks...

Also when internet freezes up and i have to switch it off there is this moment when the light turns yellow its just a moment but still im scared it has been happening ever since last year.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 23, 2010)

Yellow lights you say...

Thats a very bad sign.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

Do the 60gb launch consoles have Yellow light problems ever? because if mine breaks, im pretty much screwed, my warranty has long since died. I've had the RROD once on my 360, but i didn't know the PS3 had a similar issue.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, YLOD is caused by either a bad Power Supply or overheating the CPU and GPU. The later is apparently much easier to fix yourself than the former. 

I should hopefully have performed surgery on mine and have it working again by Spring Break in March.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Well shit....
> 
> PS3 suddenly froze while I was playing the God of War Collection, and so I just turned it off, (mainly b/c i hadn't saved in awhile, and didn't feel like going through what I did all over again). About an hour or so later, after I had finally worked up the nerve to continue, my fucking PS3 wouldn't read dics anymore (dvds, cds, everything). So I go online and look into the problem for about 2 hours straight until I finally came to the conclusion that I was going to have to send it to Sony and get it repaired for 150 bones (dollars).
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks for you.
I would freak out if my PS3 bit the dust


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 23, 2010)

Why was Abaddon so easy?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2010)

gow2 pwnage continues, just smacked down barbarian king, took me an hour to beat him.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2010)

> Do the 60gb launch consoles have Yellow light problems ever?


Um, they are the main ones that get it. 
I traded a dead 60 launch for one refurbed for a may 07 set, I hope it fairs better....coming up on the 3 year mark.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had my original 60GB since late 2007. It was one of the last models. Still working perfectly


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my 60gb on the EU release day and it YLOD'd on me around October of last year, I managed to fix it though


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard Yakuza demo is out!:33


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2010)

Yakuza 4 demo? 

Jon, what is the date on the back of your PS3?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll check it tomorrow, too tired now


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL, apparently yakuza 3 is censored everywhere except for the german version. 

What's the odd of that?

So fuck this game. I don't pay for games that are censored. Gonna either wait until the game goes to bargain bin or rent it.

Fuck you sega.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2010)

Heavy Rain came out today and it was raining in NYC.... eh? eh?! 



ExoSkel said:


> LOL, apparently yakuza 3 is censored everywhere except for the german version.



What did they censor?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2010)

They cut out hostess bar side, answer x answer side quest


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

Basically useless shit. Thought you meant something to do with the main game. 

Anyway Heavy Rain so far is great.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously if they censor something small like that and it's enough for you to not buy the game, then go rent a porno, The Departed, and Saw V.


----------



## Junas (Feb 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway Heavy Rain so far is great.



Keep me updated on that! I am still on the fence for buying Heavy Rain after the demo. I loved it, but I would have to break my wallet if I wanted to get it.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Seriously if they censor something small like that and it's enough for you to not buy the game, then go rent a porno, The Departed, and Saw V.



Why did you group The Departed with a porno and Saw V? I don't remember that movie being all that explicit.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2010)

Kaki said:


> He probably listed it for strong language. The trinity of language, sex and violence.



Aww, Departed wasn't even that bad!

Had he mentioned Casino or Scarface then there would've been no issue.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

So, anyone here play(ed) MAG? And if so, thoughts? Sold MW2, so I need something new till Super hits.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Wait a week for Bad Company 2 instead. Trust me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

Heavy Rain still kicking ass. The Office scene alone, the graphics, holy shit...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2010)

Finished White Knight Chronicles today.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Game was okay, I must say I was rather underwhelmed by the ending though.

Where the @#$@ is the other half of my game?  Seriously, that's not an ending that's a "shit, we better ship this thing and make some money."  It's one thing to leave some things open to set up for a sequel or to frame the game as part of a trilogy or something.

But not just "okay you fought a mid-boss, roll credits."  I was literally joking with my wife that the ending was the ending when the @#$@ing credits started.

But I was okay with the plot for what there is of it.  Gameplay was okay, I'd have preferred it run a little faster (maybe have a 'speed' stat you can upgrade or something) but I didn't have any major complaints about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Wait a week for Bad Company 2 instead. Trust me.


Disliked the demo.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2010)

Fuck, yakuza has something cut out...but I'm very confused on what exactly it is. 
Destructoid says, the strip bars are still in there, and you can date the hostesses, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

It's minor shit, fans are a bit crazy. In Yakuza 1 and 2 the thing that draws you in is the main story and the gameplay of beating the shit out of thugs. The whole extra shit is a waste similar to side stuff in GTA. Not sure why they are all flipping the fuck out.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2010)

What bothers me is that it is not clear. What exactly is cut? 
I know the history quiz and I'm fine with that. 
What is the other part? Is it just where you work in the industry?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

Quiz, Hostess, and some two stupid brothers club or something.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2010)

What exactly about hostesses?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe running them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So, anyone here play(ed) MAG? And if so, thoughts? Sold MW2, so I need something new till Super hits.



Do you have a group of people you can play it regularly with? 

If yes, get it. If no, i wouldn't recommend it. 

MAG shines when you've got a good group of people to play it with. It's not really solo friendly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2010)

For anyone who hasn't played the God of War III demo from last year's E3, it is currently up in the Playstation Store.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

I miss playing the god of war demo and having people like "ohhh my gawd where did u get that "

then I would go ""


----------



## Athrum (Feb 28, 2010)

So seems a lot of PS3 are having problems atm, people cant log into PSN and some games dont even work offline. My PS3 started having the same prob when i tried to play my White Knight Chronicles.
Anyone having the same prob?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2010)

Playing ratchet fine, but it is offline. I can use the internet, but not psn or netflix.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 28, 2010)

Athrum said:


> So seems a lot of PS3 are having problems atm, people cant log into PSN and some games dont even work offline. My PS3 started having the same prob when i tried to play my White Knight Chronicles.
> Anyone having the same prob?


Was on my PS3 and stopped about half an hour ago. Was working fine the whole time. (Using the fat, non-PS2 emulation, 80 GB model)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2010)

PSN is down apparently, which means any game that requires you to be online to play it (even if it's an offline game) won't work.

Star Ocean won't let me play because it can't sync the trophy data with PSN.  Very not happy at the moment.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 28, 2010)

Kinda scared me there for a second. I thought it was just me having that problem when I got on to play MW2.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 28, 2010)

Did your trophies also disappear cause you couldnt sync them?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine doesn't work. Fun.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2010)

Slim is OK, I was able to play ratchet and save, but no trophies....I'm scared. I like my game saves and trophies.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been playing all day, syncing trophies and haven't had any problems on my slim.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 1, 2010)

reporting my progress on GoW2 titan mode gameplay. still playing it and it is not an easy cake, i tell ya. currently stuck at a place where after i pass through falling pillars, before i meet the wing dude. there're two back to back fights in a very confined space and i keep dying in the second fighting place. this is the second place where i am having hard times, first being theseus fight god give me patience.
meanwhile the games that i purchased a week ago should arrive this week, hopefully. want to play alot but not enough time.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, after turning my PS3 on again I ran into the problem. Good thing I synced my trophies beforehand when everything was working.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> PSN is down apparently, which means any game that requires you to be online to play it (even if it's an offline game) won't work.
> 
> Star Ocean won't let me play because it can't sync the trophy data with PSN.  Very not happy at the moment.



Any idea when it maybe fixed? 

I cant log in at all. It says i got Logged out and some Error message.


----------



## Akira (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently you should just have to wait a day, it's thought to be a bug with the calendar system that should resolve itself tommorow.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright. Thanks. 

I thought it was to do with MY PSN. I was about to throw a fit and cry.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 1, 2010)

Sony hasn't updated us about the problem in over 9 hours, the only thing they're sure is that it doesnt affect the Slims. This for me is a huge slap in the face, after spending hundreds of Euros in games and the console itself i can't even play offline. Makes me think how stable the damn machine is.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2010)

Akira said:


> Apparently you should just have to wait a day, it's thought to be a bug with the calendar system that should resolve itself tommorow.



If that's true then what would happen if you push the date forward or back by one day?


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuckin' 8001050F


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

PS3's are so reliable.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

And here i thought my internet was to blame  No wonder the time and dates have reset to the first of Jan


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

oh wow were are the people whining about red ring of death

now PS3s are failing because of a calendar :ho


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> If that's true then what would happen if you push the date forward or back by one day?



Wrong clock. The problem's with the internal clock.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh wow were are the people whining about red ring of death
> 
> now PS3s are failing because of a calendar :ho



Too busy thinking of jokes that relate to Y2K, I assume.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

> oh wow were are the people whining about red ring of death
> 
> now PS3s are failing because of a calendar


I don't think anyone is going to have to open up their PS3 to fix the date error.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2010)

the fucked up thing is i can't even play offline.. which rather more disturbing than an online issue


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Khris said:


> the fucked up thing is i can't even play offline.. which rather more disturbing than an online issue



Its because the whole Trophy system is also messed. Any games which require trophies, ie 99% of the games, cant even be played offline.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, you can play but you can't get trophies. I was doing the tournaments in Ratchet and saved but no trophies. I hope they can be retro active.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2010)

Lol I hate the look for the slim but now I'm ok with it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2010)

Creator said:


> Its because the whole Trophy system is also messed. Any games which require trophies, ie 99% of the games, cant even be played offline.



Valkyria Chronicles doesn't even have a trophy system and it still has issues >__<


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

Good thing I was planning on getting a slim once I've fixed my YLOD and can afford a slim.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Valkyria Chronicles doesn't even have a trophy system and it still has issues >__<



Well then its the whole system thing. 

Thankfully we dont need PSN for a system update. So we can probably get an update to downgrade the problem. Atleast, thats how i hope.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 1, 2010)

My Slim is unaffected.  Been playing the GoWIII E3 Demo and holy cupcakes! That's how you make a demo <3 

So unfortunate I still have quite a few games left to play = / I wanna pick up Heavy Rain god damn it. 

@crazy, list your top games from the past two months and your most anticipated for the next two. Thank you.  Been out of the loop a bit with exams and all.

ED: 
From memory.

Released:
- Heavy Rain
- Mass Effect 2

Soon:
- God of War III [March end]
- Red Dead Redemption [April]
- Final Fantasy XIII [March 9]
- Yakuza 3

Forgetting anything?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking about buying a PS3 slim instead of a phat one due to the mass crashing going on,but i've read that the Slim has some defects/problems. May someone point out what would those be,please?

One more question. If the PS3 slim is the more evolved version of the PS3,would it be more clever to buy the slim version,since the fat one will only become less and less functional?


----------



## Akira (Mar 1, 2010)

This is news to me, I've had my PS3 slim since september and it's been fine.


Actually getting a little worried now..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

Only issues I've heard from the Slim side of things involve the refurbished ones Sony trades you for your broken Fat and $150. 

Other than that, haven't heard much bad news regarding new Slims


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

The slim may run cooler but it is less evolved. 
This problem will be resolved soon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2010)

I just might have gotten it wrong. It's just that when i was searching for PS3 Slim on brazilian Google,"PS3 Slim problems" (in portuguese) appeared when i started typing it. I tried to find a site with the list of problems but didn't find it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 1, 2010)

So it's 1999


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Akira said:


> This is news to me, I've had my PS3 slim since september and it's been fine.
> 
> 
> Actually getting a little worried now..



Sony has betrayed us all.  *Commits suicide*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> My Slim is unaffected.  Been playing the GoWIII E3 Demo and holy cupcakes! That's how you make a demo <3
> 
> So unfortunate I still have quite a few games left to play = / I wanna pick up Heavy Rain god damn it.
> 
> ...



Top 3 games I've played in the last two months are 
Mass effect 2 
Heavy Rain
Darksiders

Ones I can't wait for are 
God of war
Final Fantasy 13
Yakuza
Resonance of fate

And that's next month alone. April and may...ugh so much money, so many games, so little time


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 1, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> My Slim is unaffected.  Been playing the GoWIII E3 Demo and holy cupcakes! That's how you make a demo <3
> 
> So unfortunate I still have quite a few games left to play = / I wanna pick up Heavy Rain god damn it.
> 
> ...


Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

»Stillmatic« said:


> Splinter Cell: Conviction


Dunno if he has a 360, but Conviction is a 360 exclusive MICROSOFT EXCLUSIVE SORRY GUYS in case you didn't know


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

It's not an exclusive, in case you didn't know.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Dunno if he has a 360, but Conviction is a 360 exclusive in case you didn't know


its coming out also on pc


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2010)

People get mistaken, ppl think ME is a 360 exclusive.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

PC and console are different markets and thus all games released only on 360 and PC are "360 exclusive" in my eyes.  I suppose in the future I should say "Microsoft exclusive", eh?

Either way, from day one Ubisoft has said this isn't coming to PS3.  Whether it is a timed exclusive or not is hard to say though.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I separate console and PC too, just feels weird combining em. As for SC being exclusive could be like the first SC and be timed.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

And I do have a 360. I own all three. 

Choosing two out of so many is not my idea of fun though. 

I think I'll pick up GoWIII and Splinter Cell Conviction. Red Dead Redemption in April. Friend of mine will be picking up FFXIII anyway ... she'll let me borrow when she's done with it. 

I own Mass Effect 2, but still haven't finished it, even though I got it way sooner than expected. Shit hit the fan and all that life stuff. I'll finish some time March I think. XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

She'll never be done with it


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

@crazymtf Yup, we won't know until it happens.

I just wanted to make sure Stillmatic (or Dan) wasn't planning on walking into a GameStop in April and ask for Conviction on PS3.  That would be an extremely disappointing way to find out.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

You can call them console exclusives.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't turned on my PS3 since yesterday.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> People get mistaken, ppl think ME is a 360 exclusive.



yes it  is , still I don't have a 360  but I play it anyways .


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm, couldn't connect to PSN with my Phatty... Good thing I have 3 PS3s.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> She'll never be done with it



Ah. That might be a problem. I'll play at her place then. I spend more time there than at home, anyway. 

RE: SC. 

Conviction ain't due until April? Sweet. I forgot they had postponed it again. 

Heavy Rain and GoWIII for March it'll be. Conviction and Red Dead Redemption in April.  Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm, couldn't connect to PSN with my Phatty... Good thing I have 3 PS3s.


Thanks for coming back to your subsection simply to remind us of that again.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2010)

^That's win...win...win...and oh yeah one more win...lol enjoy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

Might be a blessing in disguise that I've had to hold back with purchases with my YLOD and all. Heavy Rain, GOW3, UC2 DLC, BFBC2, and FF13 in such a short time...



Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm, couldn't connect to PSN with my Phatty... Good thing I have 3 PS3s.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm, couldn't connect to PSN with my Phatty... Good thing I have 3 PS3s.



How much you want for the first one? I will give you 50 quid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Thanks for coming back to your subsection simply to remind us of that again.



I try. 



Creator said:


> How much you want for the first one? I will give you 50 quid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 1, 2010)

Three PS3s? 


What a waste.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Please. pek See the cute monkey says please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Why do you have 3 ps3s, anyway? You rich scumbag.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

I wanna know as well.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

You could do online coop in the same room. 
Have one always folding.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

DS should show his amazing set up again so we can all rage with jealously.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do you have 3 ps3s, anyway? You rich scumbag.



To play Gran Turismo 5 in an expanded view...


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously, expendable income and all that jazz.  Having another paycheck/perks from Sony doesn't hurt either... =P






Brandon Heat said:


> DS should show his amazing set up again so we can all rage with jealously.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

So how's that guitarplaying coming along, David? xD


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you find a way to use those logitech speakers with the PS3?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 1, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Did you find a way to use those logitech speakers with the PS3?



I've got all my systems hooked up to my logitechs. only in stereo though : |


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I may try that soon, but I have to use HDMI at the same time.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I wish i had your life.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> To play Gran Turismo 5 in an expanded view...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rage with jealousy. 

I plan to have a good set up one day when I get my own place but it will never be like that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So how's that guitarplaying coming along, David? xD



Power chords all the way, baby! 



Kaki said:


> Did you find a way to use those logitech speakers with the PS3?



They came with an adapter for RCA connections, so it's basically routed from that monitor to the speakers while video/audio streams into the TV through HDMI.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 1, 2010)

Haters gonna hate. 

Nice setup.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> To play Gran Turismo 5 in an expanded view...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2010)

man f your set up


----------



## death1217 (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> To play Gran Turismo 5 in an expanded view...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Go choke on a gold coin ya rich bastard!
But seriously why do you need 3 ps3's? One should work just fine, yes?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 1, 2010)

PSN is back up now, so re-sync your trophies and update your time and date, bitches.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2010)

yh all is fixed.


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2010)

APOCALYPS3 has ended? 

YES.  Longest 24 hours of my life. 












































I need to get laid....badly.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Thing is working again? for sure? no official word from sony though


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2010)

europe sony posted the news on the forum.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2010)

At least sony didn't let me down.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> To play Gran Turismo 5 in an expanded view...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I took a picture of such beauty.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

We've just experience 24 hours of limited PS3 use. Now, imagine if all three systems completely bricked all at once. The shitstorm online would make this seem like a firecracker


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2010)

No more Zeon flag?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

Should I pick up Bioshock for $18?


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 1, 2010)

So my resistance II install is taking more than 2.5 hours.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxmrxKRrrms[/YOUTUBE]

omg this is hilarious.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Should I pick up Bioshock for $18?



...Yes.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2010)

Row Row Fight The Power


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2010)

mmmmmmmm, my games have just arrived, ratchet 3 and bayonetta. i cant wait to start ratchet 3. but first i have to go to gym, and above that i'm still playing GoW2 titan mode. currently stuck at the first translator battle, cant get through the third round. if i stop playing it i'll get rusty and stuck there forever, what to do?, what to do?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine ps3 didn't broked last night.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 2, 2010)

*Which should i buy,PS3 Fat or Slim?*

Also,one noobish question. Do i need to buy the newest version of PS3 in order to prevent it from being rendered useless/less functional in the future?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

Slim FTW. Smaller, lighter, more gigs, more reliable. If you wanna play PS2 games, then just buy a second-hand PS2.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't Go Online . PShit


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

My fat still worked.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

My slim never experienced serious problems.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2010)

My trophies are gone... so fuck you sony and your fucking piece of shit FAT ps3.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Just pop the game that you lost them for back in....


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> My trophies are gone... so fuck you sony and your fucking piece of shit FAT ps3.



I think you need to enter the game, exit then re-sync.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> My trophies are gone... so fuck you sony and your fucking piece of shit FAT ps3.



Dude trophies aren't everything. Even if you did lose them, get them back again. Now you get more for what you payed for.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know about everyone, but I do not want to go back and do a big chunk of a game right after I did it.  Second playthroughs are a different matter...


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I don't know about everyone, but I do not want to go back and do a big chunk of a game right after I did it.  Second playthroughs are a different matter...



What the hell's the difference minus a few trophies? People don't even play games nowadays to have fun, but for other stupid reasons. They forget the point of a game is to have fun, not gain trophies or even beat it. In fact I would say the point of the game is to get a much out of it as you can BEFORE beating it. So if you're granted a complete start over, so what?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine resurrected itself 

 @ Trophy/Achievement ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

I hear you but....addictions are tough to beat.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2010)

ratchet 3 is awesome, so far not regreting it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2010)

Akira said:


> I think you need to enter the game, exit then re-sync.


Been there, done that, and it still won't show up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Been there, done that, and it still won't show up.



check the internet. If not then just deal with it. It's not a life sentence; it's a chance to play your games again with some more motive.


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2010)

You can't really tell him to just "deal with it". I'm assuming he put a bit of effort into getting the trophies, its not unreasonable to be irritated if they've suddenly dissapeared.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> check the internet. If not then just deal with it. It's not a life sentence; it's a chance to play your games again with some more motive.


Or just admit that sony sucks, bitch about it, and move on. Yeah, I'll just do that instead.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Or just admit that sony sucks, bitch about it, and move on. Yeah, I'll just do that instead.



Pft! I suppose you think Microsoft is a more reliable, better overall company?

Don't fool yourself.

And Akira, I can really tell him to deal with it. Although it's 100% understandable a persons frustration with losing trophies, who seriously cares? In the end gaming isn't about trophies. It's not about showing off to friends this or that. It's about playing the game. I never said you can't be irritated, but saying a company sucks because you lost some trophies is ridiculous. It's not like they're perfect, and for someone with a Halo signature, he should understand that.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 2, 2010)

Is the Official Bluetooth Headset satisfactory for online shooters?
I'm finally gonna invest in a headset and I just want to know if I'm getting my money's worth.

Or I might get the  if anyone's heard of it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pft! I suppose you think Microsoft is a more reliable, better overall company?


Both have their faults, and in the end they both only care about money.


> Don't fool yourself.


Same can be said to you.


> And Akira, I can really tell him to deal with it. Although it's 100% understandable a persons frustration with losing trophies, who seriously cares? In the end gaming isn't about trophies. It's not about showing off to friends this or that. It's about playing the game. I never said you can't be irritated, but saying a company sucks because you lost some trophies is ridiculous. It's not like they're perfect, and for someone with a Halo signature, he should understand that.


Why are you going out of your way to defend sony? so he cares about his trophies, maybe his opinions on replaying games differ from yours "Deal with it".


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> And Akira, I can really tell him to deal with it. Although it's 100% understandable a persons frustration with losing trophies, who seriously cares? In the end gaming isn't about trophies. It's not about showing off to friends this or that. It's about playing the game. I never said you can't be irritated, but saying a company sucks because you lost some trophies is ridiculous. It's not like they're perfect, and for someone with a Halo signature, he should understand that.



I actually agree 100% with what you're saying but others don't. Trophies do matter to some people and the fact remains that one shouldn't need to re-earn them because some imbecile at SCE didn't program leap years into the PS3 clock.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

> Both have their faults, and in the end they both only care about money.


I agree.


> Same can be said to you.


Same can be said about anything. But Microsoft's 50%+ defect rate and 50%+ refurbished defect rate tends to lean in the direction of failure more than the PS3.


> Why are you going out of your way to defend sony? so he cares about his trophies, maybe his opinions on replaying games differ from yours "Deal with it".


Read again. I never defended SONY. What I did was say trophies are not a reason to game, and you shouldn't claim that an entire company sucks because your trophies are gone, when the company you're actually rotting for(judging by his sig) has done far, far worse. We call those fanboys here on the internet. In fact, if it weren't for Microsoft's outrageous fail I would be more of an Xbox 360 lover than a PS3 one. Also, there should be a comma before you quoted me.

And simply because his opinions differ from mine would mean what? That I'm wrong simply because I'm attempting to tell him that maybe this is an opportunity to go back and replay a game, now with a good reason if you think trophies are important? Hardly.

EDIT:


> shouldn't need to re-earn them because some imbecile at SCE didn't program leap years into the PS3 clock


I agree, they shouldn't But what remains is that it happened, and so what can you do? Either get over it and still have fun with your games... or you can 





> sony sucks, bitch about it, and move on


^do that.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

It would be uncommon to have lost game saves or trophies from the leap year. Consider your self unlucky. 



> Both have their faults, and in the end they both only care about money.


 As they must as companies. But in my ignorant view, I see it as Sony shooting for a profit by supporting a variety of video games and Mircosoft by cutting prices and advertising....kinda like walmart. They want to extend their control.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Same can be said about anything. But Microsoft's 50%+ defect rate and 50%+ refurbished defect rate tends to lean in the direction of failure more than the PS3.


Microsoft did recognize the problem and give everyone extended warranties, so it wasn't complete and utter failure; Sony made people pay for YLOD repairs, although YLOD is much more rare than 360 issues.


> Read again. I never defended SONY. What I did was say trophies are not a reason to game, and you shouldn't claim that an entire company sucks because your trophies are gone, when the company you're actually rotting for(judging by his sig) has done far, far worse. We call those fanboys here on the internet. In fact, if it weren't for Microsoft's outrageous fail I would be more of an Xbox 360 lover than a PS3 one. Also, there should be a comma before you quoted me.


The sony thing was mainly in response to the overall post, as it felt like you were bashing microsoft in defense for sony, especially that remark about his sig.

As for Trophies/Achievements, ya i could care less as about them as well. But if he wants to be pissed about it then let him, not like you're going to convince him to think otherwise.

fuck commas 


> And simply because his opinions differ from mine would mean what? That I'm wrong simply because I'm attempting to tell him that maybe this is an opportunity to go back and replay a game, now with a good reason if you think trophies are important? Hardly.


Not saying you're wrong, but not right either; just saying that maybe he feels differently about the matter than you would.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

> Microsoft did recognize the problem and give everyone extended warranties, so it wasn't complete and utter failure; Sony made people pay for YLOD repairs, although YLOD is much more rare than 360 issues.


I had my xbox for under a year, went to send it in and was told I needed to pay an additional fee of one hundred dollars. When asked why, after Microsoft announced it's extended warranty, I was given the answer "Warranty Voided". I have never hacked or modded my Xbox.


> maybe he feels differently about the matter than you would.


That's why I said it. Because I'd rather him get more hours out of his game then simply feel like he wasted his money since his trophies are gone. Might as well attempt to get him some extra hours on those games he payed for.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Pft! I suppose you think Microsoft is a more reliable, better overall company?
> 
> Don't fool yourself.


No one mentioned anything about MS other than you in this entire thread.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> No one mentioned anything about MS other than you in this entire thread.



You were bashing SONY when you have a Halo sig/avatar.

I see the irony.

You don't?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

huu fanboys wars again? come on that's sooo 2007-08 .


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You were bashing SONY when you have a Halo sig/avatar.
> 
> I see the irony.
> 
> You don't?


So whenever you see a Xbox-related sigs/avatar, you automatically assume that person is an MS fanboy?

If you see the irony, then all I see is the "Fail" sign all over you.

So, if I had GOW3 sig instead, that automatically gives me the right to bash sony.

LOL, fucking fanboys and their insecurity/paranoia...


----------



## masterriku (Mar 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> huu fanboys wars again? come on that's sooo 2007-08 .



FANBOI WARS ARE ETERNAL BOY!.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

EDIT: Cyckness is right. Fuck this argument.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually, Echo% isn't wrong to suspect ExoSkel of Xbotism given the circumstances. 

Still, fanboy wars aren't very heterosexual and you should both stop now. I like this forum specifically because there isn't a lot of it going on around here.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

@ anyone thinking Sony cares more about their customers than M$.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> @ anyone thinking Sony cares more about their customers than M$.



Didn't you hear? We're not being gay anymore. You missed the party.


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2010)

masterriku said:


> FANBOI WARS ARE ETERNAL BOY!.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Didn't you hear? We're not being gay anymore. You missed the party.



Both of them don't care about their customers though.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

But one of them cares about games...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> But one of them cares about games...



 

Nah, they both want games that make money though.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> But one of them cares about games...



We all like to tell ourselves that, but they only like us when our pockets are full.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

They both want them, but one produces some and the other just publishes them.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Does sony still actually produce games?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Both of them don't care about their customers though.



True enough I guess.



Kaki said:


> But one of them cares about games...



sigh.... well, at least I tried.



Gnome on Fire said:


> Does sony still actually produce games?



Of course they do.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> They both want them, but one produces some and the other just publishes them.



Rare, Lionhead, 343, and some others are all M$ studios they had Ensemble too and Sony has all of their studios like SCEA.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

Resistance 3? LittleBigPlanet 2? Heavenly Sword 2? inFamous 2? Motorstorm 3? Take your pick. Personally I hope it is R3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Resistance 3? Heavenly Sword 2? inFamous 2? Take your pick. Personally I hope it is R3.



I hope so too. Maybe one where we get to play as

*Spoiler*: __ 



The dude who puts a cap in your ass at the end of the second one


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

i hope it's Infamous 2


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Resistance 3? Heavenly Sword 2? inFamous 2? Take your pick. Personally I hope it is R3.



R3 is most likely of the games you mentioned. 

Ninja Theory (HR makers) is currently working on another game and its way too early for inFamous 2 to be revealed.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2010)

inFamous 2 please.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

If it is R3 I bet we'll either play as Capelli or a Chimera.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

Twisted Metal plx!


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> If it is R3 I bet we'll either play as Capelli or a Chimera.



The ending made him my favorite. That and his hat.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

I  second twisted metal. I would be really thrilled if it was a cool sequel that we are not expecting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I  second twisted metal. I would be really thrilled if it was a cool sequel that we are not expecting.



Hitman..? Nah that was on Xbox as well..

Dark Cloud? Kingdom Hearts? Metal Gear? Tekken? Time Crisis?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

The new game is a Sony title.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 2, 2010)

> Dark Cloud? Metal Gear? Tekken? Time Crisis?


 I don't think so. 



> Kingdom Hearts?


 Too big of an announcement.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 2, 2010)

Warhawk 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hitman..? Nah that was on Xbox as well..
> 
> Dark Cloud? Kingdom Hearts? Metal Gear? Tekken? Time Crisis?



None are sony titles...

Resistance 3 is my guess, loved 2 so can't wait.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 2, 2010)

i would go with infamous 2.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Warhawk is a good guess too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2010)

Uncharted 3


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 3, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Uncharted 3


 this is way tooooo soon.


----------



## Helix (Mar 3, 2010)

I really hope it is Twisted Metal. I loved that game.


----------



## Akamatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Resistance 3,Killzone 3,Uncharted 3,Infamous 2,Twisted Metal,WarHawk 2(tech 3)  anything that's a first party is a good guess.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope my stored away PS3 doesn't kill me in my sleep.


----------



## Akira (Mar 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> None are sony titles...
> 
> Resistance 3 is my guess, loved 2 so can't wait.



Sony actually own Dark Cloud/Chronicle but yeah, the others aren't.


Syphon Filter/Starhawk/Demon's Souls 2/Infamous 2 with Uncharted 2 quality graphics please Sony.


God imagine if we got another Genji game


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I hope so too. Maybe one where we get to play as
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



God Hale plz


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Destructoid has like 4-5 articles knocking Heavy Rain...they really love to troll.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2010)

Syphon Filter 4, the real way

I'd be all over that shit like a 2 dollar whore


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Destructoid has like 4-5 articles knocking Heavy Rain...they really love to troll.



And later they put a frigging 10 on Deadly Premonition , the site its just for the lulz but their reviews shouldn't be on the metacritic score.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

True. That 10/10 is actually on Meta now. Though it's possible for something to be so bad it's great...I don't think it deserves a 10.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 3, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Destructoid has like 4-5 articles knocking Heavy Rain...they really love to troll.



Maybe they just don't like the game.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> Syphon Filter/Starhawk/*Demon's Souls 2/Infamous 2* with Uncharted 2 quality graphics please Sony.



Yes please


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2010)

Resistance 3 is going to be so fucking cash


----------



## Akira (Mar 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Maybe they just don't like the game.



If they didn't like it they could have just said so in a single article/review.


The 10 for Deadly Premonition also pretty much debunks any credibility they may have, so bad it's good does not equal 10/10 perfection.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

> Maybe they just don't like the game.


Maybe the don't like it, QD, DC, what it stands for, etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd try Demon's Souls 2.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure I'd try Demon's Souls 2.



I really hope you do it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Maybe they just don't like the game.



No they are a piece of shit site. Giving AC2 a 3/10 then giving dante's inferno a 9/10...lol no.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

OMG REVIEW SCORESSSSSSS


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

OMG COMMENTS ABOUT COMMENTS ABOUT REVIEW SCORESSSS


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry if I'm the only one who realizes review scores don't matter nearly as much as the internet thinks they do.  Comparing scores of different games is even worse.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2010)

A review score is just one persons opinion about a game. I care less about a score and more about the review, so i can judge whether or not i would like it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> If they didn't like it they could have just said so in a single article/review.


if multiple people dislike it they can all say so and if one person dislikes it enough to moan about it for several articles that's no big deal either.



> The 10 for Deadly Premonition also pretty much debunks any credibility they may have, so bad it's good does not equal 10/10 perfection.



Reviews are just opinions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 3, 2010)

I like reading reviews to understand people's opinions.

But I strongly disagree with some like I would say, in my own personal opinion, that Modern Warfare is an absolutely terrible game.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

> if multiple people dislike it they can all say so and if one person dislikes it enough to moan about it for several articles that's no big deal either.


It's mainly Jim getting carried away. I don't mind. No press is bad press. 
It just means I really can never take their site seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

Beat infamous again...loved this game's story.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

Beat Resistance 2 again today, forgot the ending was such a cliffhanger.



Echo% said:


> I like reading reviews to understand people's opinions.
> 
> But I strongly disagree with some like I would say, in my own personal opinion, that Modern Warfare is an absolutely terrible game.



It's not a terrible game, CoD4 and MW2 are great games but it's the 12 year olds online that mouth off to their parents when demanding chocolate milk that ruin it for a lot of people.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking about picking up Res2 but picked up killzone 2 instead.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadness. Res2 is much better. Awesome reach sig.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Killzone is better, so good choice just rent Resistance or buy it from a Sony style store for $9 if you live in Canada. Don't know if that deal extends in the US.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 3, 2010)

Just recently earned my second platinum.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool. I recently got my 7th.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't gotten any yet...lol...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 3, 2010)

I was close to getting my first one... until the bullshit psn error occurred.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Haven't got one but I was really close to getting two when I rented God of War Collection they were super easy but I had to return it since it was pretty late already.


----------



## Helix (Mar 4, 2010)

My only platinum is RE5... I only have a few left on Tekken 6, but I didn't feel like getting 100 kills or whatever it was for using the machine gun and iron pipe.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2010)

RE5 is not super easy, tekken is. Just do the level with Kazuya as the boss.


----------



## Corran (Mar 4, 2010)

I only have one Platinum too  I got it on Infamous because I loved that game, although searching for the shards almost me made go crazy 
I think I might try for Heavy Rain platinum though, gives me reason to replay it in different ways


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I haven't gotten any yet...lol...



This           .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2010)

Saw some new trailer of Hokuto Musou on some site ...



maybe old news


----------



## Helix (Mar 4, 2010)

Kaki said:


> RE5 is not super easy, tekken is. Just do the level with Kazuya as the boss.



Eh, RE5 is easy if you got a friend doing it with you. Professional mode was a bit annoying at the end though.

Tekken is easy, I just hate using any kind of weapon in campaign mode. Plus, I do not enjoy it as much to get the other trophies because I unlocked pretty much everything from it, and I have so much money to buy whatever equipment I want. I'll probably try Kazuya's stage when I'm absolutely bored.
*
Edit:* So, Socom 4 is Sony's big sequel reveal? If so, that is really friggen lame. I'm tired of shooters, especially since we have Modern Warfare 2, MAG, and a ton others. I recently bought Bad Company 2, so I am definitely set in the FPS department. I was really hoping for something different.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

Helix said:


> *
> Edit:* So, Socom 4 is Sony's big sequel reveal? If so, that is really friggen lame. I'm tired of shooters, especially since we have Modern Warfare 2, MAG, and a ton others. I recently bought Bad Company 2, so I am definitely set in the FPS department. I was really hoping for something different.



You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 4, 2010)

Well Socom is a pretty big game. But, meh. Oh well.


----------



## Akira (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, how underwhelming. 

Unless the reveal trailer is stupidly mindblowing I can't see myself caring for this one all that much. 

Would it have killed them to set this game in space or something?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, that's that....


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a Zipper Socom so it might be good.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 4, 2010)

Socom, huh? Shit...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2010)

It just means E3 is going to be bigger...


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm disappointed that it's another Socom game. I know Zipper will make a good game, but I'm not really a fan of the series.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2010)

I just don't see the reason for the constant stream of first person shooters lately. Sony should have had made a bigger announcement than another FPS.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Well, that's that....


a bummer           .


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2010)

Wackness, fucking socom? Does anyone seriously play this shit series after 2? 1-2 were great but come on...


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah one of the PS2 ones was actually pretty awesome. I don't remember which though but it was online. Even though I hoped it was Resistance 3, I hope Socom redeems itself after Confrontation.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

On a completely and utterly random note...* FFXIII is coming out in 5 days* and I could not care less.

I don't know why, because in spite of my criticisms on them I never miss a FF, but this time I just don't care. No real plans to buy it right away... esp. with GoW III right around the bend.

I think I finally am "over" RPGs or something.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 4, 2010)

How could we expect something other than FPS in this gen


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> On a completely and utterly random note...* FFXIII is coming out in 5 days* and I could not care less.
> 
> I don't know why, because in spite of my criticisms on them I never miss a FF, but this time I just don't care. No real plans to buy it right away... esp. with GoW III right around the bend.
> 
> I think I finally am "over" RPGs or something.



I couldn't care less either, but my brother decided he's going to buy it, so i'm just going to borrow his copy when he's done 

you make RPG's sound like some kind of disease


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny my most wanted game right now is probably Monster Hunter 3...I dunno why and it's not like I can't wait for ff13/god of war and oh so many more but damn I think I just wanna hunt a dragon with 3 friends


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

i gave my wii to my mom after leaving it to collect dust for over a year...i may need to get it back soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 4, 2010)

I never got into monster hunter... played freedom on psp, hated it so much...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> you make RPG's sound like some kind of disease



LOL, I just feel like I can't put up with them anymore. My guess is its just a matter of getting older. 

When I was a young'n I had time to care about side-quests and leveling up and such... now I'm like a grown-up now (don't know when it happened). I got relationships to keep up with, books to write (or not write), jobs to show up at. When I do have free time I can't spend it immersed in games like I used to. Now I'm more likely to give into quick adrenaline fixes like Uncharted and Call of Duty.... 

I think I'm becoming a FPS fan!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2010)

RPG's aren't as big lately. People either don't have enough time to invest in it or would rather spend time playing multiplayer with friends. Personally, I have always enjoyed spending hours playing Final Fantasy as a kid and hopefully XIII is better than XII.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 4, 2010)

RPgs are my most favorite. i like spending long time and build up a better character.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2010)

This socom is by Zipper who did MAG and the PS2 Socom games. 

As for FFXIII, wake me when the _final _version is out.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesus, the controls for Yakuza 3 are so shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

^What's so bad about em? Found em easy to use, just like 1-2.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

for that type of game the controls are actually decent, it takes some time to get adjusted .

btw some of you played the demo of Yakuza 4(its in the jp store)? , I liked the fighting styles of the three new characters , the cop is funny to use and kinda reminds me of Jackie Chan.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Kaki said:


> This socom is by Zipper who did MAG and the PS2 Socom games.
> 
> As for FFXIII, wake me when the _final _version is out.



It's pretty hard to wake a dead guy


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^What's so bad about em? Found em easy to use, just like 1-2.



Unresponsive like hell. First Yakuza for me, so it's a bad impression.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> LOL, I just feel like I can't put up with them anymore. My guess is its just a matter of getting older.
> 
> When I was a young'n I had time to care about side-quests and leveling up and such... now I'm like a grown-up now (don't know when it happened). I got relationships to keep up with, books to write (or not write), jobs to show up at. When I do have free time I can't spend it immersed in games like I used to. Now I'm more likely to give into quick adrenaline fixes like Uncharted and Call of Duty....
> 
> I think I'm becoming a FPS fan!



I kind of feel the same, college takes up a lot of time. When i play an Rpg i just do the main story and forget about side quests. I only get to play a few hours a day, so i take a while to beat most Rpg's.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Jesus, the controls for Yakuza 3 are so shit.



Ey, I played the demo around the same time you did. My opinion is no different. I couldn't block worth a damn.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2010)

> It's pretty hard to wake a dead guy


 I mean the final version of FFXIII.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 7, 2010)

Theres not a  week where I don't go without playing video games buts Im barely in the mood to play ps3 games right now. I pay more attention to space channel 5, a ps2 game.  I finally beat FF6 after 2 years of not having interest in it. I have a bad habit after losing interest in a video game after awhile mostly when I'm having difficulty with a video game.

I'm interested in FF13 but I don't have the money.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I posted this in the Technical Difficulties section, but rarely anyone goes there, so I figured I'd have better luck getting my problem possibly solved here.

I have my PS3 hooked up to my 42" LCD with Component A/V cables, and after purchasing and playing the God of War Collection, I noticed that whenever it gets loud, the speakers crackle. Is there anything I can do to not make it not crackle without severely turning down the in-game volume. Should I buy and HDMI chord instead?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope I don't lose interest in video games as I get older, i would miss out on a lot of future great games.

Losing interest in video games entirely would make much as sense as losing interest in television or movies.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hey guys, I posted this in the Technical Difficulties section, but rarely anyone goes there, so I figured I'd have better luck getting my problem possibly solved here.
> 
> I have my PS3 hooked up to my 42" LCD with Component A/V cables, and after purchasing and playing the God of War Collection, I noticed that whenever it gets loud, the speakers crackle. Is there anything I can do to not make it not crackle without severely turning down the in-game volume. Should I buy and HDMI chord instead?



Hmmm, maybe. My setup is the same as yours but i don't get that problem unless the TV volume is really high. You could try HDMI instead.

The problem could be something different entirely though, it reminds me of my computer speakers, they crackle a lot because they're trying picking up nearby radio signals. Sometimes it even picks up a signal completely and i can hear cops talking to each other, or sometimes Truckers.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

> To be frank, I've never liked Sony being in the game market, but like I said, maybe I should put this past me.


If you've been playing games for the past decade you should have gotten over that some years ago. 



> Why should I play MGS4 if I've never played any of the previous and probably never will?


 Because you SHOULD play all 4. Your life is not the same without them. 



> So what is going to happen when I am sure you have all heard about the newer games inability to play online (Heavy Rain for one), and this makes me pnder..."What happens when the PSN Network goes down years from now?" Just like the Xbox network is going down for the original games, I would be left without the ability to play some games I have purchased.


 This is an interesting point. *I would like a more knowledgeable person to help answer it if they would...* I would add that while it's nice to go back and play your favorites, you can't take your games to the grave and new games are always coming out. It still does not rationalize if games did die when servers go down. 

The bottom line is: are you happy just playing your dreamcast and wii or do you need new games to play? How many to justify a purchase? 



> I have my PS3 hooked up to my 42" LCD with Component A/V cables


 Shitty speakers on max volume?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 7, 2010)

SONY .... If I am to continue buying your consoles I do not want this hardware problem on 3/1/2010 to happen again with future consoles.

As of this point and time all I have for the PS3 NTSC + PAL Editions are:

[01] Metal Gear Solid 4
[02] God of War Collection
[02] Batman Arkham Asylum
[03] Demon Soul
[04] Heavy Rain
[05] Biohazard V
[06] Lost Planet
[07] Silent Hill V
[08] Final Fantasy XIII
[09] God of War III *Pre-Order
[10] Transformers: War for Cybetron *Pre-Order
[11] Resistance Fall of Man
[12] Resistance Fall of Man II
[13] Kill Zone II
[14] X-Men Origins: Wolverine
[15] Prince of Persia
[16] Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
[17] Uncharted II: Among Thieves


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 7, 2010)

Man, I was really impressed with Santa Monica studios after I learned they're responsible for the Pixel Junk series. 

Thought all they could make were Greek burly men.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

F off Mort that was the dumbest post I've read in the longest time.


----------



## Mort (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> F off Mort that was the dumbest post I've read in the longest time.



Whats so stupid about "I'm kind of interested in getting a PS3 because of these games, but I'm not sure I want to buy the system just for those games. What else is out there?  These are the kind of things I like, so help me out based on this"? 

Or are you upset over the fact that I've never played any of the Metal Gear games? 


> If you've been playing games for the past decade you should have gotten over that some years ago.


The mere hype from of the PS2 was the nail in the coffin for the Dreamcast.  Still not exactly happy about that.

Anyway, Batman Arkham Asylum and Little Big Planet also look really good.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Hmmm, maybe. My setup is the same as yours but i don't get that problem unless the TV volume is really high. You could try HDMI instead.
> 
> The problem could be something different entirely though, it reminds me of my computer speakers, they crackle a lot because they're trying picking up nearby radio signals. Sometimes it even picks up a signal completely and i can hear cops talking to each other, or sometimes Truckers.





Kaki said:


> Shitty speakers on max volume?



No, I don't really have my volume up that high. Max volume is 100, and I usually keep it around 24-30 for games and 50-60 for movies (for some reason, I have to turn it up a lot with movies because it just isn't that loud, and even then you wouldn't really be able to consider it "loud"). 

As for having shitty speakers, I don't think they are. My TV's only about a year old, and those volumes I listed aren't really "blasting" any sound. To be honest, the God of War collection (and a little bit on the GOW 3 demo) are the only games it's done this to me.

So, do you think an HDMI chord will help me? Or should I just invest in some really good speakers?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2010)

*Mort:* No exaggeration here... Uncharted 2 and LittleBigPlanet alone are worth a PS3. LBP is like an aquired taste (I think you'd like it) but UC 2 is a must-play.

You'd probably like Demon's Souls too.

And you really should play the MGS series when you can. You owe it to yourself... you owe it to MGS1 and Snake Eater! Going off what little I know about your preferences you would probably find 2 and 4 as offensive as every sane person does I do.

*EDIT:* You say you don't like games that try to be hyper-realistic... but wouldn't Shenmue fall under that category?  

Oh and if you like Shenmue you'll probably like Heavy Rain.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Oh and if you like Shenmue you'll probably like Heavy Rain.



or Yakuza 3.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

> The mere hype from of the PS2 was the nail in the coffin for the Dreamcast. Still not exactly happy about that.


 Right, live the dream...


> So, do you think an HDMI chord will help me? Or should I just invest in some really good speakers?


 Go for it, it's just a few bucks. You don't have a lot of options.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone give me a ps3 game challenge. 

Right now the games I have Metal Gear Solid 4, Devil May Cry 4, Ultimate Ninja Storm, Disgaea 3, Blazblue, Sonic the Hedgehog, Street Fighter IV, and Dragonball Z Burst Limit.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

Done big boss run?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 7, 2010)

challenge you say? play god of War collection in titan mode. btw i havent played since i cant get through 1st translator. been playing ratchet 3 for the last 3-4 days, playing challenge mode now and it is awesome.


----------



## Mort (Mar 7, 2010)

> EDIT: You say you don't like games that try to be hyper-realistic... but wouldn't Shenmue fall under that category?


Hrm.  Good point. Not super sure what I meant by that. The thing I like about Shenmue is that while I generally prefer games with more fanciful, surreal tones and things such as that. Shenmue, while being really realistic, still managed to make the world and characters interesting for me, and generally didn't have any of the things that I really dislike about lot of popular modern franchises that try to tout how real they look as a selling point. 


> Oh and if you like Shenmue you'll probably like Heavy Rain.


I'm curious about that game. Seems like a really polarizing title, which interests me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 7, 2010)

@ Shoko (I'd ryoma but it's not fixed)

 I'd like to know more about this whole server business too, I thought it was merely the clock bug. Is it something hard-coded into the game itself or something that can be fixed with a firmware update

@ mort: As for MGS, You can just run through 1 and 3 for the gameplay alone if you want, it'll bring no consequence. I'm with Cyck on 2 & 4's story. Needless to say, don't pay attention to the wankers (one of them being that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Big Boss/Shoko)



Sephiroth said:


> Someone give me a ps3 game challenge.
> 
> Right now the games I have Metal Gear Solid 4, Devil May Cry 4, Ultimate Ninja Storm, Disgaea 3, Blazblue, Sonic the Hedgehog, Street Fighter IV, and Dragonball Z Burst Limit.



Who's your main in BB


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Done big boss run?



Not yet.



> Beat the game on the highest difficulty with no deaths, no alerts, no kills, no recovery items, no stealth suit, no bandanna items, in under 5 hours.


 

Have you attempted or got it yet?



			
				Pringer Lagann said:
			
		

> Who's your main in BB


Tager


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Someone give me a ps3 game challenge.
> 
> Right now the games I have Metal Gear Solid 4, Devil May Cry 4, Ultimate Ninja Storm, Disgaea 3, Blazblue, Sonic the Hedgehog, Street Fighter IV, and Dragonball Z Burst Limit.



Prince of Persia Classic on the PSN 

Demon's Souls is a breeze to me, but I'll be damned if I don't die by the same thing like twenty times in a row on that game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 7, 2010)

Kill Baal with a Prinny


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

Mort said:


> Whats so stupid about "I'm kind of interested in getting a PS3 because of these games, but I'm not sure I want to buy the system just for those games. What else is out there?  These are the kind of things I like, so help me out based on this"?
> 
> Or are you upset over the fact that I've never played any of the Metal Gear games?


What you're looking for is a gameboy.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

K sweet. So now I'm just worried about installing the game because it's working great so far.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

But if you PS3 dies and you didn't back up ...you get a new one that uses a slot.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 9, 2010)

If you care for GDC and Sony:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm never going to bother with FF XIII.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 10, 2010)

crack in time gameplay going well. i have unlocked all the trophies except two: my blade runs hot and one for hard difficulty finish. now playing it on hard mode but to tell the truth it's still not that hard. but i am havinf trouble scoring 10k on my blade runs hot lilttle game. last night i scored 6k and died. if i can score 10k i think this will be my second game where i get platinum trophy. 
still holding on Bayonetta, i'll play it on vacation time, late this month. cant wait for it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 10, 2010)

I plan on getting God of War Collection soon. Maybe even a Mic to play with my friend Cody  in Resistance II


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm never going to bother with FF XIII.


Not even when it's 19.99?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for about that price, it will be soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2010)

Going to borrow a copy when a friend finishes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not even when it's 19.99?



No. FF has been shit for years, and this game looks to be everything I dislike about JRPG's.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

GDC, all about the PS move. 
I don't even care about more games than currently coming out in the summer/fall. My backlog is big and time is slim.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 10, 2010)

I enjoy the Final Fantasy Series but other games like Portal Two, the new Splinter Cell for 360, the new game being made by the creators of BLACK and a few others, intrigue me far more.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

^That new game by black creators kinda looks boring. Just saying, lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

The Playstation Move looks so sick. I hope you can play something like dodgeball with your buddy since the PS Eye can track your movements. It is pretty much what the Wii should have been.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Stumpy (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm afraid to watch videos of all the Move stuff. No motion control stuff has really grabbed me, but here goes Sony's shot...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

I seriously don't see how you can box or play ping pong with a friend without split screen.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

That's true. Plus some of the demonstrations show the guy using two orb controllers. Does the sub controller that it comes with also come with an extra orb or something?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 10, 2010)

From the very brief videos I've seen of the various games they are demoing I am not particularly impressed. It's just more of the same old stuff that has been done on the Wii. I want to see Demon's Souls controlled with this or something. Should be expected that first generation Move games will pretty much be like first generation Wii games.

To be fair, it at least looks like a step above Wii Motion Plus tech.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Demon's Souls could easily work with Move but it would only be more frustrating if and when your motions aren't read.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2010)

I definitely thought about demons souls when they demoed the sword and shield. 

If you didn't have to worry about stamina it could make the battles easier....much easier. 

Why would it not pick you up?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2010)

There is always some amount of jank with these kinds of devices. Watched a video on Kotaku of a dude playing the boxing game or w/e and that shit was janky as fuck, but that could also be the fault of the developer or just the time the dev has had to develop what they are showing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL, I remember playing Move Party at Sony Liverpool last year.  It's total bleh... Hustle Kings with the disco stick on the other hand... awesome.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> That's true. Plus some of the demonstrations show the guy using two orb controllers. Does the sub controller that it comes with also come with an extra orb or something?



doesn't seem like it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Demon's Souls with motion detection?  They should do that but remove stamina and have stamina based on your real-life stamina. No option to use the controller, you have to keep swinging.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2010)

lol, pswii


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2010)

I kinda don't give a shit bout any of this...wanna see new games


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2010)

I would agree, but I'm ok waiting for better productions.


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

Sony is coming out with a God of War collection right? :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I might get it if I ever feel masochistic and bored when it's really, really cheap.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2010)

> Sony is coming out with a God of War collection right?


 They put the first two games on bluray last November.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh god... that new PS motion controller..  The fuck was Sony thinking.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 11, 2010)

Gladiator game lacks amok time
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyhhFzE5O5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh god... that new PS motion controller..  The fuck was Sony thinking.


Sony: "How can we also capitalize on the lucrative motion-controlled gimmick?"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sony: "How can we also capitalize on the lucrative motion-controlled gimmick?"



And by creating a dildo shape like controller was the answer?  


I honestly don't know how to feel about this...


----------



## Helix (Mar 11, 2010)

I may be bias... but it is definitely better than this:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> And by creating a dildo shape like controller was the answer?
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know how to feel about this...


 "How can we profit off motion-contorl while simultaneously creating a self-pleasuring device?"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Helix said:


> I may be bias... but it is definitely better than this:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe it will bring you better luck with the ladies? You gotta look at the bright side here, Boss.

I mean, think about it: got a hot lady coming by after a romantic date and you feel like having sex, or at least playing some video games, but she feels like talking about boring shit like shopping and texting her friends.

1. Break out the PS3 Dildo
2. Turn on vibration, play God of War or something vibrate-intensive
3. ????
4. profit


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe it will bring you better luck with the ladies? You gotta look at the bright side here, Boss.
> 
> I mean, think about it: got a hot lady coming by after a romantic date and you feel like having sex, or at least playing some video games, but she feels like talking about boring shit like shopping and texting her friends.
> 
> ...



Ha! That reminds me of Rez and the vibrator that came with it. Google for a blog about the whole deal xD


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe it will bring you better luck with the ladies? You gotta look at the bright side here, Boss.
> 
> I mean, think about it: got a hot lady coming by after a romantic date and you feel like having sex, or at least playing some video games, but she feels like talking about boring shit like shopping and texting her friends.
> 
> ...



Are you implying I am gay?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know how widely known this is, but last week I heard that Sony and Nintendo supposedly are looking into making a console together 

From what I heard the goal is getting ps3 or stronger power and all the Wii mods(or improved) and making it work with 3D TVs


pretty much making the ultimate console


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2010)

I have no arguments against that. Multiplats+sony games+nintendo games? I would love to see that crush xbox.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2010)

Playing games like Mad World on a PS3 with better graphics would be awesome actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Are you implying I am gay?


 Well that depends: are you a girl? Then yes, I am implying you're gay. A dyke lesbian slut. Are you a guy? Then no, I am implying you use the vibrating game wand to attract her, sexually. She'll be like "WOAH GIMME DAT!!!!!!!!!" then pleasure herself for your enjoyment.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that depends: are you a girl? Then yes, I am implying you're gay. A dyke lesbian slut. Are you a guy? Then no, I am implying you use the vibrating game wand to attract her, sexually. She'll be like "WOAH GIMME DAT!!!!!!!!!" then pleasure herself for your enjoyment.



nice...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that depends: are you a girl? Then yes, I am implying you're gay. A dyke lesbian slut. Are you a guy? Then no, I am implying you use the vibrating game wand to attract her, sexually. She'll be like "WOAH GIMME DAT!!!!!!!!!" then pleasure herself for your enjoyment.



Interesting assumptions but I'll pass. 

I hope they still make future games where the PS Move wont be needed... unless it rocks my face off.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah-mazing. Also looks like it may be the first time a console Telltale game looks better than the PC version. I haven't see the PC version of that game, but the PS3 version looks very good...


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the move at least now I won't have to buy a Wii and it's only a matter of time before third party Wii games get upscaled and ported and then maybe Sony will come out with PS fit lol. Seriously though I'll be buying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 13, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Ah-mazing. Also looks like it may be the first time a console Telltale game looks better than the PC version. I haven't see the PC version of that game, but the PS3 version looks very good...



I never messed with Monkey Island episodes so, but the thing I noticed the most was that it didn't stutter around every five seconds like the 360 and Wii versions did.

I'm gonna get it for PC though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

tried the yakuza 3 demo

not sure if want I loved that karaoke minigame

especially the clapping and him singing some of the song`
hilarious


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 15, 2010)

ok, i couldnt wait anymore and started playing bayonetta. gameplay is awesome, bayonetta is one hot character but the game structure/frame is awful. it takes too long to load or do anything. feels like amateurs created this game, the very basics of videogame structure has been done in a worst possible way for a game of this generation. after playing it for few hours i felt like my freedom of controlling was limited to its maximum. dunno if this is how Xbox games are, but for PS3 it is awful.
but still i am at the beginning of the game, may feel different after i play few chapters.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> ok, i couldnt wait anymore and started playing bayonetta. gameplay is awesome, bayonetta is one hot character but the game structure/frame is awful. it takes too long to load or do anything. feels like amateurs created this game, the very basics of videogame structure has been done in a worst possible way for a game of this generation. after playing it for few hours i felt like my freedom of controlling was limited to its maximum. dunno if this is how Xbox games are, but for PS3 it is awful.
> but still i am at the beginning of the game, may feel different after i play few chapters.



Well, if you logged your PS3 once in awhile maybe that whole text would've been avoided.
There's a small patch for Bayonetta that lets you install the game in your HDD, no more loading times.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck LittleBigPlanet platforming.  It's all about...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2010)

You gonna get a new PS3 to play it on, DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You gonna get a new PS3 to play it on, DS?



I bought another one right after I made that level in commemoration of mah skillz.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 15, 2010)

That SD Gundam video is so awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That SD Gundam video is so awesome.



You speak the truth.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2010)

*My God of War 3 Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLzTqBdX93s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 19, 2010)

YLOD is now fixed and it only cost me $10 for the Arctic Silver stuff.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought God of War III and FFXIII this week. For 30 bucks less than MSRP.  I love the battle system in FFXIII and GoWIII was so intense I decided it was time for a break after 2,5 hours.  

Just Cause 2 next week, or the week after that? Resonance of Fate soon as well? Red Dead Redemption in April? Good gracious, spoiled gamers we are!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I bought God of War III and FFXIII this week. For 30 bucks less than MSRP.  I love the battle system in FFXIII and GoWIII was so intense I decided it was time for a break after 2,5 hours.
> 
> Just Cause 2 next week, or the week after that? Resonance of Fate soon as well? Red Dead Redemption in April? Good gracious, spoiled gamers we are!


And how, pray/tell, did you manage that little feat? I need to get me a new PS3 game now that I beat Disgaea 3 and never want to play it again.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to buy $60 games $30 dollars cheaper as well.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually, you misunderstood [my bad], I got 30 euros off on the total sum. Averaging a €15 discount per game [the spread was different] A mega store here sold off a massive surplus of FFXIII for €20 less than MSRP. God of War III was discounted due to its release on Friday [happens all the time] for €10 less than MSRP [or even €20 less if I change my source] 

Sorry to have confused ya.  

What ya looking for, CMX? GoWIII could be just a rental for you. For me, I know I'll replay it over and over [not-skipping cutscenes be damned] You're an RPG fan, aren't you? Not sure if FFXIII is what you're looking for. I bought it for the battle system and its overly pretty graphics [FMVs actually].


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 20, 2010)

I preordered GoWIII but I don't have the money to finish paying it off! haha


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

I got Bad Company 2 for $45 bucks when retail is $69.99. Now that's power hustlin'.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 21, 2010)

Killzone 3 confirmed for E3


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 21, 2010)

Planning to trade in my phat 60gb ps3 for slim one. Is it worth it? how much will GS give me for trading in 60gb ps3?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Killzone 3 confirmed for E3



Actually the article only says that Killzone 3 is in fact in development. Tretton specifically says he doesn't know if it will be ready for E3 this year.

I just hope they at least attempt a decent story this time around.... please no more Rico.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 21, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Actually the article only says that Killzone 3 is in fact in development. Tretton specifically says he doesn't know if it will be ready for E3 this year.
> 
> *I just hope they at least attempt a decent story this time around.... please no more Rico.*



Reps for making me laugh. I hated him too.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Decent story in my FPS? HaHahahahahaha.

Go look for that in a third person shooter.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 21, 2010)

Some FPS have good stories. Halo's story was pretty generic but not terrible. Republic Commando was pretty good.

Other than that.. yeah pretty much.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2010)

Metro's story is pretty good so far. Call of Juarez story kicked ass. Some good stories in FPS.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anybody here getting Just Cause 2? I want the game, especially after the bitter taste GTA IV left. I can except a little realism, but taking away the fun elements of San Andreas just made me pissed off.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Decent story in my FPS? HaHahahahahaha.
> 
> Go look for that in a third person shooter.



Bioshock says hello.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Bioshock says hello.



That also reminds me, what the hell ever happened to the time-manipulating FPS that Activision was supposed to release?


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Bioshock says hello.



1 great game in a cesspool of shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

I actually couldn't play Bioshock past the first level.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 24, 2010)

Deus Ex
Half-Life 1-2+Episodes
Portal
System Shock 2


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Is anybody here getting Just Cause 2? I want the game, especially after the bitter taste GTA IV left. I can except a little realism, but taking away the fun elements of San Andreas just made me pissed off.



It's pretty fun. If you like open world game with plenty of shit to do besides missions this is for you. If you want a entertaining story don't go here, story sucks balls.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Story is hilaribad. Gonna buy it when it's 30 or so.

Besides, it has fucking ninjas!


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2010)

I cannot play Bayonetta. I've tried getting into this game in the two months I've had it. I think I'm going to trade the game in and put it toward GOW3 and just pay off the rest.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

They'll give you like $20 for it in store credit you're better off selling it online for $40 in cash.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

*My Just Cause 2 Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_bcO_5uoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like the next few months will be pretty weak for PS3 games after this crazy flow of epic, save for Lost Planet 2 and SSF4.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Looks like the next few months will be pretty weak for PS3 games after this crazy flow of epic, save for Lost Planet 2 and SSF4.



3D Dot Heroes, Nier, Skate 3, UFC 2010, Blur, ModNation Racer, amd Prince of Persia all look interesting.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> 3D Dot Heroes, *Nier*, Skate 3, UFC 2010, Blur, ModNation Racer, amd Prince of Persia all look interesting.



Ugh. 

Square Enix + "edginess for the sake of edginess"= Nier. 

These two things alone have done the VG community no good for years. Together they will cause tsunamis.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Bought Just Cause 2, it's good shit. Though I'd suggest turning down the difficulty, because the cover system in this game is retarded as fuck and you end up dying extremely cheap deaths.


----------



## Junas (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally got my first platinum trophy from GoWIII! About damn time. That Challenges of Olympus was a breeze imo.

How's JC2 playing out? I played the demo and it was pretty good, if not great. I am thinking it might be worth renting.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Challenge of Olympus was definitely a breeze compared to 2. I'm at 85% now with GoW3 all that's left was getting the Minotaur horns, Phoenix feathers and beating it in Titan. But I rented it and don't have it anymore.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Square Enix + "edginess for the sake of edginess"= Nier.
> 
> These two things alone have done the VG community no good for years. Together they will cause tsunamis.



It's going to either flop or inspire a terrible fandom for years to come.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 27, 2010)

Just Cause 2 bored me , good thing I didn't buy it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's going to either flop or inspire a terrible fandom for years to come.



I'd prefer it flop, it's the lesser "evil" of the two.


----------



## Segan (Mar 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'd prefer it flop, it's the lesser "evil" of the two.


Who knows, maybe there'll be a miracle and Nier won't suck at all?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 27, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Finally got my first platinum trophy from GoWIII! About damn time. That Challenges of Olympus was a breeze imo.
> 
> How's JC2 playing out? I played the demo and it was pretty good, if not great. I am thinking it might be worth renting.


 
gongrats man, that's somethin'. 

playing bayonetta, havnt finished it yet, prolly will try it one more time cause i havnt got all the items yet.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 27, 2010)

Segan said:


> Who knows, maybe there'll be a miracle and Nier won't suck at all?



Guys at Kotaku were skeptic at first but said the game is pretty entertaining.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Square Enix + "edginess for the sake of edginess"= Nier.
> 
> These two things alone have done the VG community no good for years. Together they will cause tsunamis.


I think that is the problem with Japanese developers and their understanding of western development. They try copy what they think works, and what they make is a stupid hybridization of both cultures that doesn't make sense.



crazymtf said:


> It's pretty fun. If you like open world game with plenty of shit to do besides missions this is for you. If you want a entertaining story don't go here, story sucks balls.


Well that's fine, from the moment I saw vids of it I knew the story was straight crap.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2010)

Nier looks amazingly fucking weird yet fun. Plus I loved Drakengard so I will try it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Well that's fine, from the moment I saw vids of it I knew the story was straight crap.


I die a little inside every time BOLO SANTOSI opens her fucking mouth. I still can't bring myself to skip cutscenes.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 28, 2010)

dang


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll wait to play Nier to make any decisions--or let the good folks at Gamefaqs decide for me.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 29, 2010)

PS3 Slims can still play Final Fantasy games bought from the PSN Store, right?


----------



## Memos (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, they can. They can play any PS1 game.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

So I'm playing Just Cause 2, causing some havoc with a chopper I just jacked... and all of a sudden Rico starts humming this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been playing the demo a lot and I wanted to rent it but does the whole island look like the demo. Meaning is there no huge city or jungles or anything. I got sick of the desert canyon feel the demo had.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXV1NLL-hcI&feature=popt00us13[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I've been playing the demo a lot and I wanted to rent it but does the whole island look like the demo. Meaning is there no huge city or jungles or anything. I got sick of the desert canyon feel the demo had.



There're cities, jungles, snowy peaks, oil platforms, etc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 29, 2010)

yesterday finished 1st playthrough of bayonetta, it was definitely a great fun, started playing my 2nd playthrough, but then my Fallout 3 GOTY edition game arrived and i immidiately strated playing it. started with mothership zeta DLC, just finished it, my eyes hurt, very bad. 
i took 1 week vacation just for this reason, to play fallout 3, hopefully i will finish all the DLCs by the end of this week. 
i recommend this game to everyone, especially to those who played main fallout 3 game. the weapons in the alien ship are amazing, they will be handy for the rest of the game.


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> yesterday finished 1st playthrough of bayonetta, it was definitely a great fun, started playing my 2nd playthrough, but then my Fallout 3 GOTY edition game arrived and i immidiately strated playing it. started with mothership zeta DLC, just finished it, my eyes hurt, very bad.
> i took 1 week vacation just for this reason, to play fallout 3, hopefully i will finish all the DLCs by the end of this week.
> i recommend this game to everyone, especially to those who played main fallout 3 game. the weapons in the alien ship are amazing, they will be handy for the rest of the game.



Played FO3 on my friend's 360. I loved it whenever someone came in my view and I promptly get out my Lincoln's repeater and shoot them in the head. The VATS system makes it too easy, but still fun. I haven't thought about this game until you mentioned it so I might consider getting it for my PS3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 29, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I die a little inside every time BOLO SANTOSI opens her fucking mouth. I still can't bring myself to skip cutscenes.



Yeah I finally picked it up Saturday and I agree, the dialogue is just sooo deliciously bad. Especially the one mission where BOLO (LOL) constantly starts calling some woman a whore and slut, I mean the accent alone is ridiculous but the combination of both is just stupidly funny.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2010)

Seems Shinji Mikami is working on a PS3 exclusive named "Krieg", there aren't many details about the game yet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Big Boss (Apr 4, 2010)

Bioshock 2 is blowing pretty hard so far and I'm an hour in.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Bioshock 2 is blowing pretty hard so far and I'm an hour in.



I daresay your opinion won't change much.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2010)

Gameplay wise I thought was better in every way so found it more fun.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok
So I just got this game called TimeShift
and when I put it in I get an error called 80028F10
It says I don't have the correct HDMI setting, but when I go to my video settings and I change it to everything it possibly can, it still doesn't work

Can anyone help me out por favor


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2010)

Got Mirror's Edge for about 19 bucks yesterday. Game is awesome. My only issue is that I die a lot. The parts where I'm jumping, fighting and evading are intense as hell though.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 10, 2010)

I beat Bioshock 2 a few days ago and after I got over the crappy graphics (only because I played it right after GoW3) I was pretty satisfied with it once it was over.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 10, 2010)

> The parts where I'm jumping, fighting and evading are intense as hell though.



There are other parts? o.o


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2010)

The parts where he's dieing a lot?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, what he said. And trust me, it happens more often than you think. Atleast when I play it. Trial and error up the ass... .


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 11, 2010)

Should I sell my 60GB for 120GB ps3? I don't even play ps2 games on ps3 since my ps3 is hooked up to the hdtv and you all know how shitty ps2 games look on hdtv.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I beat Bioshock 2 a few days ago and after I got over the crappy graphics (only because I played it right after GoW3) I was pretty satisfied with it once it was over.



Really? Crappy? I thought graphics were pretty damn good, the water once again looked crazy. However funny you bring it up about gow3 and bioshock cause my main problem with both is the lighting and models make the characters look weird and clay like. But besides that I thought both had great graphics.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Should I sell my 60GB for 120GB ps3? I don't even play ps2 games on ps3 since my ps3 is hooked up to the hdtv and you all know how shitty ps2 games look on hdtv.



Well, that depends if you need the extra hdd space. If you don't, then I say there's really no reason to do so.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Should I sell my 60GB for 120GB ps3? I don't even play ps2 games on ps3 since my ps3 is hooked up to the hdtv and you all know how shitty ps2 games look on hdtv.



Well, unless you need the space, it'd be pretty pointless.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2010)

Just picked up LBP goty edition. This is my first LBP experience outside of the demo ;3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 11, 2010)

lol I still think the models in SF4 look like they're composed of putty


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Should I sell my 60GB for 120GB ps3? I don't even play ps2 games on ps3 since my ps3 is hooked up to the hdtv and you all know how shitty ps2 games look on hdtv.


The slim doesn't have media card slots which I thought were annoying cause using media servers is a lot slower for streaming movies. But the slim will cut down your electrical bill since it uses 30% less power so in the long run it'll but more cash in your pants.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2010)

OH GOD I tried to play this community level packed in with the goty edition made by some guy named "gevurah22" and when I pressed X on the level some scary bald man covered my entire screen in glorious 1080p and spoke to me.

Never again.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 11, 2010)

That gevurah22 guy is such an amateur level creator.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 11, 2010)

gevurah22 = Donkey Show


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> gevurah22 = Donkey Show


Donkey WHO? Never heard of him.

Yo I need way more PSN friends who have LBP so I can play your levels and bitch to myself about how you don't understand good game design. Add me or give me your ID's. Mine is *TheNihility*.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL @ the last few posts.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> The slim doesn't have media card slots which I thought were annoying cause using media servers is a lot slower for streaming movies. But the slim will cut down your electrical bill since it uses 30% less power so in the long run it'll but more cash in your pants.


Don't really use media card slots. I only used USB slots for transferring files. 

I was hooked to the slim since the size does matter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 12, 2010)

Love Assassin's creed 2 but there is too much to do. I don't want to collect feathers and secret codes when all I can notice when looking for these things is how detailed everything is


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Love Assassin's creed 2 but there is too much to do. I don't want to collect feathers and secret codes when all I can notice when looking for these things is how detailed everything is


I needed everything the game could throw at me to distract me from how ugly so much of that game is. As someone who recently got all 1000 achievment points out of ACII, let me say that while I respect the scale and technicality of what they achieved visually I still felt everything in the game except Ezio's fabulous fashion sense and Desmond's hoodie looked pretty bad.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the thread title. 

I'm currently saving up to buy a PS3. It's about time too.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 12, 2010)

*Twisted Metal sequel for PS3 all but confirmed* 



Hopefully we'll get more this E3.

This is what we've been waiting for, ladies.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool. I remember loving Twisted Metal as a kid.


----------



## squilliam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm excited for Episodes from Liberty City.

Anyone else?


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I needed everything the game could throw at me to distract me from how ugly so much of that game is. As someone who recently got all 1000 achievment points out of ACII, let me say that while I respect the scale and technicality of what they achieved visually I still felt everything in the game except Ezio's fabulous fashion sense and Desmond's hoodie looked pretty bad.



I almost wanted to kill myself looking for those last 10 feathers but I got Platinum and was so proud of myself.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally completed Mirror's Edge. That's one weak-ass boss fight.
I'm afraid to try hard mode, considering how much of a beat-down I received on normal.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 13, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I'm excited for Episodes from Liberty City.
> 
> Anyone else?



Yup.

Also didn't they say something about the difference between DLC and Standalone Edition? Like how the radio stations are different and stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> Love the thread title.
> 
> I'm currently saving up to buy a PS3. It's about time too.


 How many leaves you gotta rake/lawns you gotta mow to get it? 

Just get a job, you damn hippie.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> OH GOD I tried to play this community level packed in with the goty edition made by some guy named "gevurah22" and when I pressed X on the level some scary bald man covered my entire screen in glorious 1080p and spoke to me.
> 
> Never again.



One triple at a time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

DS you better get RDR for 360 so we can hunt together.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

Just finished my first multiplayer LBP session with my bro. Shit was awesome . I still haven't touched create mode in that game. After seeing the things I've seen I can't imagine ever being able to make anything worth playing.

Killzone 2 demo was also very promising. Part of me wants to get it for the multiplayer, but I have enough long term multiplayer games in my life right now


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I'm excited for Episodes from Liberty City.
> 
> Anyone else?



I am. Just got it yesterday for $27 AUD. Still gotta finish GTA4, though.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

Just installed ver 3.30, after that my pads arent syncing unless i connect them tgrough a usb wtf? Am i the only person experiencing this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a new PS3 game... but I don't know what. I think I'll wait for the new Naruto game to come out, and then buy the first NUNS.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

Cmx slim or phat?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Slim, I think. It's still pretty fat-looking if you ask me. Maybe you need to buy me a XBOX360, it could help.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

Go away  The powerpack of the 360 = 2 ps3 phat  

I have a phat ps3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe it's a fat person thing.


----------



## Creator (Apr 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Just installed ver 3.30, after that my pads arent syncing unless i connect them tgrough a usb wtf? Am i the only person experiencing this?



Do you use Dual Shock 3, or the normal non vibrating one.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

CMX- says the dude who used to be fat  

It the non vibrating one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Dual Shock 3. 

I didn't use to be fat! 

I used to be obese-as-hell.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2010)

You see i know CMX, i know. But i see you be buying ps3 slims to celebrate your success


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Slim guy gotta have a slim console and a slim pen--cil sharperner. Yeah, a slim pencil sharpener.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2010)

People with Slim just wants to have something thin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I honestly don't care if it's fat or slim or a giant box or what as long as it plays the games I want it to play and doesn't break down or something.

I'd really prefer if it could play PS2 games though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Easiest way to get the cheapest PS2 for reasonable? Wait outside a Gamestop until someone wants to trade one in. They only buy it for twenty bucks. Offer them 25. You win.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to make the biggest mistake of my life and buy Demon's Souls tonight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Easiest way to get the cheapest PS2 for reasonable? Wait outside a Gamestop until someone wants to trade one in. They only buy it for twenty bucks. Offer them 25. You win.


I already have a PS2. That's not the point. 

Good plan though.


Stumpy said:


> I think I'm going to make the biggest mistake of my life and buy Demon's Souls tonight.


Yes you are. You'll either really enjoy it and get sucked in, never to be heard from again, or you'll really, really hate it and break it in half and waste 40 bucks. You might even smash your PS3 on accident during a massive game rage.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

> I already have a PS2. That's not the point.
> 
> Good plan though.


That's how I got mine, and the guy generously said screw it, I could have it for the twenty bucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

If you were a girl you could've gotten it even cheaper.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeeah >_>"


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes you are. You'll either really enjoy it and get sucked in, never to be heard from again, or you'll really, really hate it and break it in half and waste 40 bucks. You might even smash your PS3 on accident during a massive game rage.


First boss (Phalanx) down. Died about three times in the level and beat the boss on first try. So far this shit is hot.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck, I got scared after the fool's idol boss. You'll get to her soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> First boss (Phalanx) down. Died about three times in the level and beat the boss on first try. So far this shit is hot.


Better than I did starting out. Of course I started with the Barbarian and ran in headlong trying to play it as a straight-up action game.  I got slaughtered 1,000 times on the first level.



Kaki said:


> Good luck, I got scared after the fool's idol boss. You'll get to her soon.


 I actually thought she was the easiest boss.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 23, 2010)

She's the easiest after the first one, but I had trouble finding where to go after her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, yeah, yeah, that place after her is retarded. I don't think I ever beat that place.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Better than I did starting out. Of course I started with the Barbarian and ran in headlong trying to play it as a straight-up action game.  I got slaughtered 1,000 times on the first level.


Yeah... Barbarian... I didn't need to figure out the hard way that class would be tough to play. I'm just a boring Wanderer. Whatever that is.

Had a fair amount of trouble on the next level with these fireball casting assholes. I eventually got through that nonsense only to be greeted by the armored spider boss. I was killed before I could even get in melee range of that boss, so I took another tour of the previous level and explored some of the areas I pass on last time. Leveling up is getting stupid expensive :S


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2010)

FUUUUUCK YOU ARMOR SPIDERRRRR


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah... Barbarian... I didn't need to figure out the hard way that class would be tough to play. I'm just a boring Wanderer. Whatever that is.
> 
> Had a fair amount of trouble on the next level with these fireball casting assholes. I eventually got through that nonsense only to be greeted by the armored spider boss. I was killed before I could even get in melee range of that boss, so I took another tour of the previous level and explored some of the areas I pass on last time. Leveling up is getting stupid expensive :S


 The spider is actually one of the easier bosses, but with a bow or magic. You stand to the left in the back and he cannot hurt you. Then you snipe his ass.

Sometimes you get hit with his webs, which might do minimal damage, but you can pretty much block that shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking about renting Heavy Rain after I beat God of War III. I'm also psyched for the upcoming Crysis sequel coming to the PS3! I'm sure PC owners are pissed, but whatever


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The spider is actually one of the easier bosses, but with a bow or magic. You stand to the left in the back and he cannot hurt you. Then you snipe his ass.
> 
> Sometimes you get hit with his webs, which might do minimal damage, but you can pretty much block that shit.


Can any class use a bow? I actually managed to get up to his face in a fight and was doing crazy damage, but then it fucking stun locked me to death.

I haven't seen any bows in the shops I've visited. Where can I get one ;o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Can any class use a bow? I actually managed to get up to his face in a fight and was doing crazy damage, but then it fucking stun locked me to death.
> 
> I haven't seen any bows in the shops I've visited. Where can I get one ;o


 Yep, any class can use a bow to varying degrees of success. I don't remember what played into what anymore though as far as that success goes.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 29, 2010)

So I decided to go running around as a Temple Knight, after getting Demon's Cocaine yesterday


----------



## snoph (Apr 30, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Can any class use a bow? I actually managed to get up to his face in a fight and was doing crazy damage, but then it fucking stun locked me to death.
> 
> I haven't seen any bows in the shops I've visited. Where can I get one ;o



1-2 has a shortbow with lower stat requirements, 4-1 has a longbow with higher requirements but is more powerful / longer distance


----------



## bigduo209 (May 7, 2010)

*LittleBigPlanet 2 Info:*


----------



## Creator (May 7, 2010)

I have a small question about Fifa 10. There isnt any thread specified for it, so i thought i should ask here.

I find it very difficult to play Unranked matches with my friends on my Friends list. Does anyone know why? I deleted my profile once, and i lost my Pro with that. Some days back i remade the Pro, and it worked once or twice, but its very rare.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 7, 2010)

Run the Internet Connection Test to see what your NAT type is.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2010)

I now have a PSP, i know this isn't the thread but what games should I be buying for it?
Also anyone have any idea which ps3 games you can play on it? I remember you could play Lair on it but no way in hell am I going to get that game


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2010)

I just purchased a ps3 slim, white.
So I came here to tell you ps3 fans for I require some tech help . PSN accounts are very different from the xbox accounts.

So how do I add friends and how can I connect on my psp? it doesnt let me connect on ma psn account


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2010)

Go to the farthest tab on the right when you've logged in to add friends and what do you mean connect to your PSP? Like remote play? It'll tell you how to do it once both your systems are on a network and click on remote play on the PS3 and read the instructions. If there aren't any instructions (cause I think there was when I first tried it) then just google it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2010)

add friends is no problem, but what I am having trouble is to sign in on my PSN account on my PSP. it says I cannot use someone elses account O.o

Corran:
Get final fantasy dissidia, its probably the most fun game out there. Also narutimate accel 3 is coming out tomorrow.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

Yay FF9 is coming to PSN soon. Now my collection of Playstation Final Fantasy's will be complete! FF Tactics, FF7, FF8, FF9 will all be mine!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a ps3 soon. can you still get DLC for games that were released a long time ago?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 11, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a ps3 soon. can you still get DLC for games that were released a long time ago?



Yeah, I'm sure that the DLC for most, it not all, of the games is still on the PS store.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks because for starter games i'm getting some that have dropped in price since it's been a while since they came out. Considering how much the total will be for everything


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2010)

Am i the only person who enjoyed Heavy rain better than GOWIII?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 14, 2010)

Will it come with the latest software/firmware when I buy it or will i have to update?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 15, 2010)

Looks like Split/Second will be the first game to have a 7GB install.


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2010)

> Am i the only person who enjoyed Heavy rain better than GOWIII?



I'm waiting to play GoWIII on my home set up this summer, but I can say that is just a matter of preference. They are very different but both are top notch.


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2010)

Traded in my scratched ass ME2 disks at Blockbuster for God of War III.

God of War III is stupid. No game can look _that_ fucking good. This is bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Am i the only person who enjoyed Heavy rain better than GOWIII?


You aren't the only one.

GoW3 is overhyped and overrated as fuck. And people bitch about how Halo or GTA4 being overhyped and overrated...

Heavy Rain all the way!


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

I enjoyed Heavy Rain more than GoW III as well. Though i still enjoyed both games, God of war to me was just mindless killing albeit fun mindless killing.


----------



## Exhumed (May 16, 2010)

The World said:


> Yay FF9 is coming to PSN soon. Now my collection of Playstation Final Fantasy's will be complete! FF Tactics, FF7, FF8, FF9 will all be mine!



I got FF7 and FF8 on ps1 disks


----------



## Kaki (May 16, 2010)

I gotta say GoW is hyped but not that hyped. A few examples. My friend who plays and know about a good number of games did not know who kraotos was. _I_ did not play all the way through both games until the collection came out. On the other hand, my grandma probably knows about halo. GTA IV is still the highest rated console game of this generation. It has sold over 14 million copies. GoW games have sold over 8 million altogether (though about 2 of that is from the 3rd game). goW III had a budget of 44 mil. Wiki reports that for Halo 3, the franchise utilized more than forty licensees to promote the game, and the advertising campaign ultimately cost more than $40 million. That's almost the whole budget of God of War! 

All these fun facts mean is that there is a BIG difference in the hype and ratings of these franchises. God of war does not have so much hype that it cannot live up to it and I'm personally looking forward to it.


----------



## Exhumed (May 16, 2010)

Do any of you play Mortal Kombat 2 online? If you do I'd love to play any of you 

PSN : Exhumed-


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2010)

I have MK2 but suck so much at it I just rage quit.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You aren't the only one.
> 
> GoW3 is overhyped and overrated as fuck. And people bitch about how Halo or GTA4 being overhyped and overrated...
> 
> Heavy Rain all the way!



I still gotta play Heavy Rain, but I wouldn't be surprised if I do end up liking it more.

GoW3's ending was straight up bullshit.


----------



## Exhumed (May 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I have MK2 but suck so much at it I just rage quit.



MK2 was like one of the first games i ever played. its easy to get the hang of it.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You aren't the only one.
> 
> GoW3 is overhyped and overrated as fuck. And people bitch about how Halo or GTA4 being overhyped and overrated...
> 
> Heavy Rain all the way!



yeah, like someone else already pointed out, grand Theft Auto and Halo are way more overhyped and overrated than God of War... Who expected more from GoWIII? I knew I was going in to fight awesome bosses, beautiful graphics, useful weapons, a few new things, and lots of ridiculous revenge by Kratos. I got that, I don't know what you were looking for.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

More than 3 hours of gameplay?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> More than 3 hours of gameplay?



So I should be sorry that you either:
A) Are terrible at measuring time
B) Used walkthroughs of one manner or another
C) Did not stop and investigate anything at all and just attempted to speedrun the game
or
D) Are the best gamer the world has ever seen?

You didn't beat the game in three hours. Sorry bud.

After looking it up further I found the fastest amount of time to be somewhere around six hours. That's double what you said first of all, and yes is short in it's own right. But people who beat the game that fast, to be honest, aren't the poster childs for the regular gamer. I would say it takes the regular gamer somewhere around ten hours minimum to beat the game, and they could probably run through in 14 hours and not have it drag or be too slow. It took me about twelve hours and that's because I took my time. Rushing to beat the game is not playing it. And throwing out fake numbers to make a game look bad is pretty retarded.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> yeah, like someone else already pointed out, grand Theft Auto and Halo are way more overhyped and overrated than God of War... Who expected more from GoWIII? I knew I was going in to fight awesome bosses, beautiful graphics, useful weapons, a few new things, and lots of ridiculous revenge by Kratos. I got that, I don't know what you were looking for.


They are all overrated and overhyped. GOW3 was inferior to the predecessor in every way you can possibly imagine. Not saying this game sucks, but the game does not deserve the rating it received nor why this game should be called one of the greatest game of the decade.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2010)

GoW3 wasn't overhyped or overrated, so I don't know what the fuck your on Exoskel. They said the game was massive, and it's scope was huge and I don't see how that's not true.

It was never called the greatest game of the decade, and scored lower than GoW2 everywhere....


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2010)

Gow3 was a disappointment but then again so was halo reach beta... Sad cause both game series last gen kicked ass


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> They are all overrated and overhyped. GOW3 was inferior to the predecessor in every way you can possibly imagine. Not saying this game sucks, but the game does not deserve the rating it received nor why this game should be called one of the greatest game of the decade.



How did it not deserve that score? a 9/10 seems pretty good to me. Also, inferior to it's predecessor? What fucking NO. That's a matter of opinion though. See, I'm a firm believer that the first game was great, awesome, one of my favorite platformers. But the second game didn't even hold my interest. At all. I mean I own God of War Collection for the PS3 and I enjoy playing the GoWIII demo more than GoWII.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> They are all overrated and overhyped. GOW3 was inferior to the predecessor in every way you can possibly imagine. Not saying this game sucks, but the game does not deserve the rating it received nor why this game should be called one of the greatest game of the decade.



Are you saying GOWIII is more boring than the first GOW? Is GOWII the only game worth playing then?


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2010)

Gow2 is by far the best in the series if you ask me.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> They are all overrated and overhyped. GOW3 was inferior to the predecessor in every way you can possibly imagine. Not saying this game sucks, but the game does not deserve the rating it received nor why this game should be called one of the greatest game of the decade.



Reviews are subjective, stop worrying about them so much.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You aren't the only one.
> 
> GoW3 is overhyped and overrated as fuck. And people bitch about how Halo or GTA4 being overhyped and overrated...
> 
> Heavy Rain all the way!



GTA4 is one over the most overrated games in recent years.

Vice City and SA are better. Plus so is Saints Row 2.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2010)

Gta 4 isn't overrated there just isn't anything negative to say about. It fixed eveything that was an issue with San Adreas.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 16, 2010)

I wished it had the level of customization that SA had.


----------



## valerian (May 16, 2010)

Saints row is terrible.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> GTA4 is one over the most overrated games in recent years.
> 
> Vice City and SA are better. Plus so is Saints Row 2.


So, in the end, it's all about personal opinions.

Some people think GTA4 is overrated, some people may think Modern Warfare 2 is overrated garbage, and I think GOW3 is overrated.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2010)

Think all 3 of those are overrated...I win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Anyone play 3D Dot Game Heroes yet? I played this over the weekend and it's pretty good so far. Classic, old-school badass. It's like Lego Zelda, basically, but with wit and pokes fun at everything.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2010)

^Fell asleep playing it, sorry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

So you were so tired you could barely keep your eyes open and just got the game on rush midnight delivery and will totally play it today, right?


Right??


----------



## Jon Snow (May 17, 2010)

Don't worry about crazy. He speaks nothing but ignorance.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 17, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> GTA4 is one over the most overrated games in recent years.
> 
> Vice City and SA are better. Plus so is Saints Row 2.



I fully agree with this. It was a polished GTA3 with none of the options that came with GTA3's successors. It was seriously boring as hell for me.


----------



## Segan (May 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Fell asleep playing it, sorry


Not for real, right? ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

The only thing I don'y like so far in the game is the editor and only because I suck at it.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

I started playing Street Fighter four...  I want to like it so much, but it's got a real learning curve.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)

is that a Lego Kakashi and Bayonetta?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

Wow the graphics on that game are astounding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

I liked the lego Wario. I was going to try to make a Juggenaut and Maito Gai, maybe a Kisame, but, shit, making anything with those little blocks is ridiculous!


----------



## Tyrion (May 18, 2010)

I'm playing God of War 1 and I'm stuck -_____-


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I'm playing God of War 1 and I'm stuck -_____-



Where at? Probably Kronus' back?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2010)

Is anyone else pissed we don't get Alan Wake?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 18, 2010)

xingzup19 said:


> Is anyone else pissed we don't get Alan Wake?



I'm not pissed because every console has it's games, but the game looked like a lot of fun yes. I like the idea of basically playing an action-oriented nightmare. Sounds cool.


----------



## Tyrion (May 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Where at? Probably Kronus' back?



Nah it's not even a boss fight lol
I'm trying to get this minotuar to freeze using the Medusa head on this pedestal so the door behind him opens, it's fucking hard.


----------



## Kaki (May 19, 2010)

> Is anyone else pissed we don't get Alan Wake?


I was counting on it getting a PC version, and I kinda still am in a distant manner but I'm more happy that my xbox friends can actually get an exclusive game. They may well get to play FFXIII versus too. 
I still tell my one friend to get a PS3 so we can play online. My best friend recently got a PS3 but he does not play much. Another is getting one soon. 

Also, SSFIV allows you to back up your save which I think is great! I'm glad that my hard work will be secure.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 19, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I was counting on it getting a PC version, and I kinda still am in a distant manner but I'm more happy that my xbox friends can actually get an exclusive game. They may well get to play FFXIII versus too.
> I still tell my one friend to get a PS3 so we can play online. My best friend recently got a PS3 but he does not play much. Another is getting one soon.
> 
> Also, SSFIV allows you to back up your save which I think is great! I'm glad that my hard work will be secure.



I think that Fei Long guy is my favorite so far. You should add me on PSN so when I'm not busy maybe we can mess around


----------



## Stumpy (May 19, 2010)

I just discovered my PS3's web browser can play Giant Bomb video content. I just fell in love with my PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

What the shit is Giant Bomb?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the shit is Giant Bomb?



Its a website...about Video Games. Giantbomb dot com!

[YOUTUBE]1YjPrJN-Ra4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Its a website...about Video Games. Giantbomb dot com!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1YjPrJN-Ra4[/YOUTUBE]


Yes. You saved my ass. I had refrained from responding because I had nothing clever to say. I completely forgot about that video. Thank you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Speaking of 3D Dot Game Heroes, I was playing that last night and got to the old staple, the shifting sand maze.

I hate those almost as much as button switch mazes.  Why did they decide to shit up the game with that? They could've at least made the time it takes you to circle around in the loop faster. 

That small qualm aside, for now, I am really enjoying this game. It's like reliving my Zelda III experience.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of 3D Dot Game Heroes, I was playing that last night and got to the old staple, the shifting sand maze.
> 
> I hate those almost as much as button switch mazes.  Why did they decide to shit up the game with that? They could've at least made the time it takes you to circle around in the loop faster.
> 
> That small qualm aside, for now, I am really enjoying this game. It's like reliving my Zelda III experience.



I shall have to rent it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

You don't rent 3D Dot Game Heroes.

It rents YOU! Then it makes you buy it.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't rent 3D Dot Game Heroes.
> 
> It rents YOU! Then it makes you buy it.



Do I still have to pay?


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

Thought 3D dot hero sucked. Red dead is alot better, buy that.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Thought 3D dot hero sucked. Red dead is alot better, buy that.



Rockstar is such a shitty company.


----------



## Adonis (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Rockstar is such a shitty company.



Shitty company made a great game.


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

eh not sure if Max Payne 3 is gonna be good yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Shitty company made a great game.



Oh really? Because the first one blew.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Oh really? Because the first one blew.



Yeah really, first one did suck. This one does not. Enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Do I still have to pay?


No, it pays you in FUN. 

Well, fun and thumb callouses. 


crazymtf said:


> Thought 3D dot hero sucked. Red dead is alot better, buy that.


No, I'm straight. I learned after a couple "good" shooters that shooters suck on consoles.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

Lucius said:


> eh not sure if Max Payne 3 is gonna be good yet.



Eh, it could still be a fun game, but it looks a like a third-person shooter with the Max Payne license slapped on it.

Also, Alan Wake has a shitload of references to Max Payne, a real big one near the end.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it pays you in FUN.
> 
> Well, fun and thumb callouses.
> 
> No, I'm straight. I learned after a couple "good" shooters that shooters suck on consoles.



Except red dead is a sandbox game


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Except red dead is a sandbox game



Sandbox is a genre now? O_o


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

Is to me. I wouldn't consider halo, gears, and red dead alike at all yet they all have shooting elements.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Is to me. I wouldn't consider halo, gears, and red dead alike at all yet they all have shooting elements.



So you wouldn't consider them alike, but you would consider Prototype, Grand Theft Auto, Spiderman, Red Faction? It's not where the game takes place that makes it a genre, in my opinion, it's how you're supposed to play it and the elements that add to it.

For instance, to me, you have these main genres that every game falls into: Third Person, First person, Platform, Puzzle, Horror, Action, Rhythm. They can overlap and there are shitloads of subgenres, but to me, every game can fit into one of those.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

Nope I'd consider Red Dead more like any of those over halo or gears. It feels more like those because you have a huge area to explore, tons of side missions to do, and a city type area in which you find certain people who give you missions and then once done will revisit those people to get more missions. 

It's how I view it anyway. If someone asks what Red Dead is when they walk into my store I say "Sandbox game, similar to saints row or grand theft auto" 

I believe a sandbox game is very different from a third person shooter or a first person shooter.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 20, 2010)

I'm actually with crazy on this one, but adding "without the, in my opinion, annoying cellphone in GTAIV"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Except red dead is a sandbox game


 But it's a shooter "sandbox game", right? If so, it sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it's a shooter "sandbox game", right? If so, it sucks.



You think everything sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

That's not true!  I like 3D Dot Game Heroes. 


Well, so far I do. Give me another week or two and it'll probably suck, too.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Nope I'd consider Red Dead more like any of those over halo or gears. It feels more like those because you have a huge area to explore, tons of side missions to do, and a city type area in which you find certain people who give you missions and then once done will revisit those people to get more missions.
> 
> It's how I view it anyway. If someone asks what Red Dead is when they walk into my store I say "Sandbox game, similar to saints row or grand theft auto"
> 
> I believe a sandbox game is very different from a third person shooter or a first person shooter.



You tell 'em.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Rockstar is such a shitty company.



Implying GTA, RDR, Bully, and Max Payne are bad games.
LOL AREN'T YOU EDGY


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Implying GTA, RDR, Bully, and Max Payne are bad games.
> LOL AREN'T YOU EDGY


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

Overused image, well played.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Overused image, well played.



Dude, you have userbars in your signature and you YELL IN ALL CAPS TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS ON THE INTERNET.

Overused personality, well played.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Dude, you have userbars in your signature and you YELL IN ALL CAPS TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS ON THE INTERNET.
> 
> Overused personality, well played.



Implying the all caps were to convey yelling.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Implying the all caps were to convey yelling.





You're right. My opinion is wrong because it's different than yours. I apologize for being a separate entity. Want more opinion? grand Theft Auto is retarded. Bully was boring. Max Payne is the only thing on there that was decent and guess what? Fucking retards gave the OK for someone to make a movie with Mark Wahlberg as the main actor.

Well I'll be damned, you're right! Rockstar, they're simply geniuses!


----------



## Mat?icha (May 21, 2010)

it's been awhile since i visited here. my Darksiders copy arrived yesterday and started playing. totally love it, i like how there are many stuff to collect and  upgrade. my weekend starts now but i have to go to office and work for the weekend (long story).


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> it's been awhile since i visited here. my Darksiders copy arrived yesterday and started playing. totally love it, i like how there are many stuff to collect and  upgrade. my weekend starts now but i have to go to office and work for the weekend (long story).



I thought Darksiders was fun. An Average action platformer that was pretty cool at times, but overall, average. However the opening scene left me in awe, it was amazingly done.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2010)

I like SSF4 

Just got Castlevania SOTN from mah cuz, Id. 

Damn good game... damn good.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You're right. My opinion is wrong because it's different than yours. I apologize for being a separate entity. Want more opinion? grand Theft Auto is retarded. Bully was boring. Max Payne is the only thing on there that was decent and guess what? Fucking retards gave the OK for someone to make a movie with Mark Wahlberg as the main actor.
> 
> Well I'll be damned, you're right! Rockstar, they're simply geniuses!



 GTA: SA was one of the best. Bully was great. And Max Payne was far more then "decent"


----------



## Inugami (May 21, 2010)

Having a Ps3/360 and no planing to have RDR is a shame .

awesome game lot better than gta4


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Having a Ps3/360 and no planing to have RDR is a shame .
> 
> awesome game lot better than gta4



I don't like western-genre games much, though I have heard the sequel is better than the first.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

Didn't like the first?

I thought it was a nice gem.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 22, 2010)

Don't like western genre games much...what have you played in the past?
Not to sound ignorant or anything, but I can't even name a decent one released in the past other than the prequel to RDR


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Don't like western genre games much...what have you played in the past?
> Not to sound ignorant or anything, but I can't even name a decent one released in the past other than the prequel to RDR



Red Dead Revolver, Call of Juarez, Darkwatch, GUN, Wild Arms for the PSP, I just don't like them setting-wise.


----------



## snoph (May 22, 2010)

Not even Sunset Riders?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 22, 2010)

i fucking hate thses stupid challenges, otherwise the darksiders is a pretty enjoyable game.


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2010)

I fucking hate that sub boss that throws cars at you after you jump along the broken over pass in the 'stairs' chapter. 

fucking hell.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 22, 2010)

I've just started playing Darksiders too, just started the first dungeon. It's pretty good so far, the Panzer Dragoom homage was a bit weak though.

Also, after being stuck with the 360 for about a month and a half, I've realized just how much better the XMB is to the dashboard. So much simpler and clean.


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I fucking hate that sub boss that throws cars at you after you jump along the broken over pass in the 'stairs' chapter.
> 
> fucking hell.



Hahahaha...that part took me an hour


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Hahahaha...that part took me an hour



Really? At the beginning of the game?

I don't think he even got me down to my second bar of health...


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Yeah it took me a few minutes.. I love Darksiders' opening movie. So fucking beautiful


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i fucking hate thses stupid challenges, otherwise the darksiders is a pretty enjoyable game.



There's only one enjoyable challenge when some enemies help you , and well only that =S , Darksiders 2 need to put more cool challenges like that one or just forget about them.


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2010)

> Also, after being stuck with the 360 for about a month and a half, I've realized just how much better the XMB is to the dashboard. So much simpler and clean.


Yup. Hopefully it stays that way. There will be an overhaul around e3.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2010)

PS3 interface is a POS if you ask me. I hope that overhaul will fix it, it's plain and ugly.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 23, 2010)

More like plain and stylish. As a rule of thumb,  that is much more preferable to something loud, distracting and tacky.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2010)

Initially, I liked the XMB for it's simplicity, but now I find it to be bland and inconsistent; the mixture of flat icons and 3D icons. I've always thought that the design of the PS store (the EU one at least) would be better suited as the PS3's GUI.



> Right now the XMB is an Emmy Award-winning interface and people like it. They're very comfortable with it. So we're not looking to do anything radical.



Sony won't overhaul the XMB anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, a grid-style interface could work, if it was kept looking neat unlike the PS Store's background. 

No universal support for in-game music seems to be the biggest flaw of the thing.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2010)

I use a wallpaper and have used several themes, but that doesn't detract from my complaints about the XMB.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Yeah, a grid-style interface could work, if it was kept looking neat unlike the PS Store's background.
> 
> No universal support for in-game music seems to be the biggest flaw of the thing.



Microsoft has a patent on the music thing, so thats a no go. Only during certain games you can use music.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

To bring Darksiders back up, that game has ridiculous LFE.

I mean, I love me some bass like everyone else, but it gets tiring to have my couch shake every time I open a door.


----------



## Kaki (May 24, 2010)

> Microsoft has a patent on the music thing, so thats a no go. Only during certain games you can use music.


 If I cared, that would really irk me. 


> PS3 interface is a POS if you ask me. I hope that overhaul will fix it, it's plain and ugly.


I think plain is elegant and attractive. Just give it a nice wallpaper or the mars dynamic theme. Personally, on my computer desktop I have an 2000 appearance and two icons. I don't want it junked up with colors and boxes everywhere.


----------



## Helix (May 24, 2010)

The XMB is easy and accessible to use. If you wanna spice it up, there's themes or wallpapers to customize. If PS3 did anything right, it was the menu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

What's wrong with the PS3 interface? It gets the job done.

XBOX 360 shit is confusing as hell. I tried that a few times and it's shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

I've owned and loved both consoles, and to be honest deciding which is better is nitpicky as shit.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

XBOX interface is much better IMO, easier to use, looks better, and better themes for the most part. 

Not nitpicking just saying which I like better.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2010)

I like Playstation's simple interface. The PSN could be a little better though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 24, 2010)

I actually find both interfaces easy to use, themes are left to the person's taste. (Though on a side note, isn't there supposed to be a program that allows you to make your own PS3 themes legitimately. I've seen some pretty sick custom themes...)


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> XBOX interface is much better *IMO, easier to use, looks better, and better themes for the most part. *
> 
> Not nitpicking just saying which I like better.



Yes you only have bad taste.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Yes you only have bad taste.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You have bad taste, i dont like your signature.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

Xbox interface is hideous. Clusterfuck if you ask me.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

Don't see how it's clusterfucked, you move left and right, up and down. Icons are bigger too which is nice. I mean of course none of this matters though cause I only use ps3 for games anyway and xbox for games/netflix. So menu's mean shit to me, just stating which looks nicer.


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You have bad taste, i dont like your signature.



More than 360's interface look I  see it bad in a clusterfuck way, but hey you are right I also despise your sig, but again we are only talking about console interfaces.


----------



## Minh489 (May 24, 2010)

So I need some help. I anybody no any good games that are long? Like 14 hours +?  So far I have the God of War Collection, DMC 4, and Little Big Planet.


----------



## Awesome (May 24, 2010)

I find the PS3 design easier to navigate and it is faster to get to what you want like music, games, videos, etc. I like the design of the 360 a lot better though and its interface isn't slow as fuck during a game.


----------



## C. Hook (May 24, 2010)

I bought a 3wiiCxty. One PC, one Wii, one 360.

Turns out I use all of them about equally. I'd get a PS3, but my wallet cried out NO! and I had to give in finally to the fact that I couldn't have ALL the nice stuff.


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2010)

I have not seen it much but the xbox seems to green and garish like the cases the games come in. The xmb may be less functional but it is sleek. 
About a month until e3 disappointments.


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I bought a 3wiiCxty. One PC, one Wii, one 360.
> 
> Turns out I use all of them about equally. I'd get a PS3, but my wallet cried out NO! and I had to give in finally to the fact that I couldn't have ALL the nice stuff.



If you get a good enough PC, there's really no reason for a 360.


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2010)

Ditto on that, unless you have to play the latest Halo or gears of war.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I have not seen it much but the xbox seems to green and garish like the cases the games come in. The xmb may be less functional but it is sleek.
> About a month until e3 disappointments.



The Xbox's is also sleek.

Edit: There are plenty of reasons to have an Xbox if you have a PC.


----------



## Helix (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If you get a good enough PC, there's really no reason for a 360.



I second this. _Most_ games that come out for 360 usually end up on PC as well. Well, at least ones that I am interested in playing. Recent Example: Splinter Cell Conviction

For the PSN+ plan, it doesn't sound that great for $9.99 a month (supposely). I rather wait till E3 to find out exactly what you get for your money before getting excited.


----------



## Toreno (May 26, 2010)

I need someone to play some Resident Evil 5 GE with!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (May 28, 2010)

i finished Darksiders, now playing it on Apocalipse hardness. 
i would like to get some more game recommendations, something RPG type. i may have missed one of the greatest games (like GOW series).

edit: what? killzone 3 is coming out? i totally disliked killzone 2, one of the meaningless games ever. but surprisingly this game sold out good.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2010)

Yeah agreed killzone 2 was very meh, 3 will probably fallow.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 28, 2010)

I enjoyed Killzone 2's campaign, but the weighted aiming (large dead zone and slow acceleration) made the multiplayer unpleasant.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

You know what's fun on the PS3? Farcry 2.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The Xbox's is also sleek.
> 
> Edit: There are plenty of reasons to have an Xbox if you have a PC.



Indeed, it just so happens that none of those reasons are any good.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 28, 2010)

i'll tell you what, i'm not gonna waste a singe penny on Killzone 3, not even a minute. even if someone else lends me a copy i wont take it.
i was so bored that i didnt finish killzone 2, fortunately was able to sell to someone else.


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2010)

> Yeah agreed killzone 2 was very meh, 3 will probably fallow.


 They are trying to step it up and vary it up after seeing shit like UC2 and GoW3...we shall see.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2010)

Best times I had with Killzone 2 was when I played with the GAF clans, who knew what they were doing so it was a blast 



Undercovermc said:


> I enjoyed Killzone 2's campaign, but the weighted aiming (large dead zone and slow acceleration) made the multiplayer unpleasant.



A number of the hands on are saying they've tightened the controls.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Best times I had with Killzone 2 was when I played with the GAF clans, who knew what they were doing so it was a blast
> 
> 
> 
> A number of the hands on are saying they've tightened the controls.



I more curious about the implication of 3D because some people are just upgrading to HD while some haven't I mean should they really waste time putting it in when like 5 people have a 3DTV.


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2010)

Yo, what the fuck. Pixeljunk Monsters is hard. I put that shit on Casual and still can't win.


----------



## Rannic (May 28, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Yo, what the fuck. Pixeljunk Monsters is hard. I put that shit on Casual and still can't win.



I never played Pixel junk monster, so i don't how it plays.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2010)

Monsters is the tower defense one right?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I more curious about the implication of 3D because some people are just upgrading to HD while some haven't I mean should they really waste time putting it in when like 5 people have a 3DTV.



Someone has to try it first. Sony seems to really want to push this. It'll still have a 2D option of course so I don't get why so many are bothered by this. Hopefully, we'll get more "Avatar" games than "Clash of the Titans" games eventually.


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I never played Pixel junk monster, so i don't how it plays.


Plays like any typical tower defense game except you have an avatar you have to move around to get shit done and he is pretty slow at getting shit done.


mystictrunks said:


> Monsters is the tower defense one right?


Yup.

Having beaten PJ Shooter and played a decent amount of Monsters and Eden I'm beginning to feel the Pixeljunk games are kinda overrated.


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Someone has to try it first. Sony seems to really want to push this. It'll still have a 2D option of course so I don't get why so many are bothered by this. Hopefully, we'll get more "Avatar" games than "Clash of the Titans" games eventually.



I dunno about having it in 3D. It just doesn't appeal to me and whenever I have to watch a movie or play a game in 3D, I get a bad headache. If it is the future of video games, fine as long as the 3D glasses work perfectly and doesn't mess up my eyes when I watch or play. 2D is good enough for me to enjoy my gaming experience.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2010)

^When have you played a game in 3d? Arcades?


----------



## squilliam (May 29, 2010)

yo, check out what you can make in Mod Nation Racers:


----------



## Mat?icha (May 29, 2010)

is Dragon Age any good? i watched the walkthorugh to some extent and still is not sure. how good is it compared to Elder Scroll and Fallout3? i wanna play another mid-age dungeon type game.
i hate myself for watching entire walkthrough of Demons & Souls. totally cool game, but i know the ending already.


----------



## snoph (May 29, 2010)

Demon's Souls isn't really all about story anyway, you could still enjoy it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 29, 2010)

I need Red Dead Redemption, well I don't need it, I want it  life is so unfair when you don't get what you want right away


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> is Dragon Age any good? i watched the walkthorugh to some extent and still is not sure. how good is it compared to Elder Scroll and Fallout3? i wanna play another mid-age dungeon type game.
> i hate myself for watching entire walkthrough of Demons & Souls. totally cool game, but i know the ending already.



Story is meh in demon's souls anyway but the gameplay is fucking awesome. 

Dragon age is great, actually have a itch to begin replaying it


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^When have you played a game in 3d? Arcades?



I haven't played one game in 3D, but it applies for me in case with movies. If I wear 3d glasses and try to do anything, it upsets my eyes and in turn causes a headache for me. It's inconvenient.


----------



## Wicked (May 29, 2010)

Can't wait to run over people in killzone3 with the vehicles


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2010)

Junas said:


> I dunno about having it in 3D. It just doesn't appeal to me and whenever I have to watch a movie or play a game in 3D, I get a bad headache. If it is the future of video games, fine as long as the 3D glasses work perfectly and doesn't mess up my eyes when I watch or play. 2D is good enough for me to enjoy my gaming experience.


3D in its current form is fucking bullshit. It will continue to be nothing but bullshit until we don't need to wear silly glasses and they actually implement some good uses for it. Avatar is what got all this nonsense going and even that didn't do anything interesting with 3D.


Mat?icha said:


> is Dragon Age any good? i watched the walkthorugh to some extent and still is not sure. how good is it compared to Elder Scroll and Fallout3? i wanna play another mid-age dungeon type game.
> i hate myself for watching entire walkthrough of Demons & Souls. totally cool game, but i know the ending already.


Dragon Age is fucking great, but I played it on PC. My bro who played it on console had a very different and much worse experience than I did.


crazymtf said:


> Story is meh in demon's souls anyway but the gameplay is fucking awesome.
> 
> Dragon age is great, actually have a itch to begin replaying it


Just yesterday I got the itch to get my hands on the expansion. :F


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

squilliam said:


> yo, check out what you can make in Mod Nation Racers:



I might rent this game before I buy I made the mistake of buying LBP


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i'll tell you what, i'm not gonna waste a singe penny on Killzone 3, not even a minute. even if someone else lends me a copy i wont take it.



Hater's gonna hate? 
[YOUTUBE]Myg7LHbZTuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2010)

Helghast with jet packs you say? 

Do me a favor, Guerilla.... keep the jet packs, lose the incredibly stupid story. 



Mat®icha said:


> i'll tell you what, i'm not gonna waste a singe penny on Killzone 3, not even a minute. even if someone else lends me a copy i wont take it.



You sound silly.


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hater's gonna hate?
> [YOUTUBE]Myg7LHbZTuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Do me a favor, Guerilla.... keep the jet packs, lose the incredibly stupid story.



And that's what they hired actual writers for. last game was apparently done in house at GG


----------



## Kaki (May 30, 2010)

> Avatar is what got all this nonsense going and even that didn't do anything interesting with 3D.


 I agree that holgrams are cool too, especially what Tony stark does with them. But even science fiction does not have much in the way of full color entertainment holos. 
What do you want 3d to do? Its a step towards giving the image more depth.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 30, 2010)

Guys,could you recommend me some action games?


----------



## Big Boss (May 30, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Koppachino (May 31, 2010)

I'm home for the summer and didn't bring my PS3, but I'm definitely going to pick up RDR when I get back.


----------



## Tyrion (May 31, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Guys,could you recommend me some action games?



God of War Collection.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

So does the slim have better durability than the original? Maintenence? 

It's a shame they quit the backwards compatibility though. I enjoyed playing my ps2 games on ps3. 

Also, anybody here play RE5 on ps3?

And what's the news on the new PSN Premium or whatever it's called? What exactly does it do? We have to pay for it? Can we keep the old PSN?


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Better durability: Pretty sure

I have played RE5 on the ps3

No idea


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> So does the slim have better durability than the original? Maintenence?



Yes, it's less prone to defects.



> And what's the news on the new PSN Premium or whatever it's called? What exactly does it do? We have to pay for it? Can we keep the old PSN?



At this point, everything we know about the PSN Premium service is a rumour. We will have to pay for it, otherwise it would just be a free PSN update. The current PSN will remain a free service, I think that much is guaranteed.

Rumoured perks and features:


----------



## Mat?icha (May 31, 2010)

i was about to by Dragon Age, then i saw the game have few DLCs, now i have to wait until they release GOTY editin with all DLCs inside. 
i still need some recommendations: good RPG type/adventure games.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2010)

One thing that bugs me about buying a Slim.

I have a fat PS3 right now,and i'd consider buy a Slim,but if i do it,i'll have to do play my games all over again. Or is it possible to copy the save files from a PS3 to another?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

You can copy the save file for most games, but if you wanted to continue to get trophies for those games on the new PS3, you would have to create a new one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2010)

The PS3 doesn't store that on servers?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

He will retain all of the trophies that he synced to his PSN ID because that's stored on the servers, but I don't know if the progress is stored as well. Some game saves may disable the ability to earn trophies on that particular save if you copy it to another console. For example, if there's a trophy for completing a game 100% and he's at 99% when he transfers it to a new console, he may not get the trophy when he gets to 100% on the new console. This may vary from game to game, or I may be incorrect.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2010)

Ah, right-o.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2010)

So how exactly does that happen? Copying save files from a PS3 to another?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

On the current PS3, go to the 'Saved Data Utility' which is under 'Game', then copy the save file to a USB device. On the new PS3, go to the 'Saved Data Utility', then copy the save file from the USB device. Again, some games have locked save files which you can't copy.

More detailed steps:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 31, 2010)

Is Red Dead Redemption, worth my ?40?


----------



## Rannic (May 31, 2010)

Anybody else about the PSP and the PS3 getting Android.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 3, 2010)

Do these work on Dualshock 3 or just sixaxis?  Judging by the recent reviews it looks like they do.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

All PS3 USBs work on sixaxis. I believe.........


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2010)

As long as it's a mini b cable, it'll work.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 3, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Anybody else about the PSP and the PS3 getting Android.



can you fill me in? lol(craig david)


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Preordered War for Cybertron today. Hopefully it's good x_x


----------



## Junas (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, here's a question. Does anyone here still play Borderlands? I know it's kinda an old game considering its release last year. My friends recommended it to me because it's fun with co-op teamwork and missions. I had been able to get up to General Knoxx on the first playthrough and about to start a second one. 

And about PS Home, I keep having problems with connecting to it due being stuck at pre-caching items or whatever. Any helpful tips that I can keep this from happening? again?


----------



## Jade (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone recommend 3D Dot Game Heroes? My local store is selling it for $20.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no... I turned on my ps3 today and the disk wasn't showing on the game screen even though it was in. I restarted it, it was there and clicked on it. It froze right when it started up. Then I restarted it again and it froze before it even started loading...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Anyone recommend 3D Dot Game Heroes? My local store is selling it for $20.


 Buy it.

Game is great for a while. It's basically a Zelda III clone in 3d/lego.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Oh no... I turned on my ps3 today and the disk wasn't showing on the game screen even though it was in. I restarted it, it was there and clicked on it. It froze right when it started up. Then I restarted it again and it froze before it even started loading...



That happened to me once I turned took out the disc and turned it off for about three hours and it has work perfectly ever since you should try it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 12, 2010)

my hunger for RPG games made me to buy Demon's soul. my god, what an assholes, fricking tough game. barely made it to the tower knight, and got killed. it's already hard enough to pass through two blue eyed soldiers in front of his gate. god knows how many time i got killed there, 3 swings and i die. dunno how long gonna take it.
i also purchased GTA4, finally desided to give it a chance, if this game arrives soon, i'll stop playing Demon's Soul.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Preordered War for Cybertron today. Hopefully it's good x_x



As am I, I have very high hopes for the first truly excellent TF game, none have surpassed the ps2 Armada game yet.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

When do I get my goddamn Syphon Filter


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2010)

Syphon Filter 4


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, where is it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2010)

Just DL'd PlayStation Home and it's impressive... expensive though if you wanna live in style.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2010)

PS Home is gay and useless.

Also, lol at Sony not getting the fabulous Transformers demo.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2010)

It's a nifty feature if you ask me.  You can "digitally" hang out with your buddies.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, no.     .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

its really gay, you go on there, all the dudes just talk about wanting to meet chicks, pathetic lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 12, 2010)

PS Home failed to live up to the hype Sony built for it. I gave up on it a long time ago.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2010)

Last I checked home is really easy to troll....so that's something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 13, 2010)

I need help deciding on which game to pick up. I have $20 Amazon credit and I don't see myself buying another new release game till after it expires. 

Current options: 
-Infamous
-Demon's Soul
-Prince of Persia 

All seem like solid choices and are all under $30. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Demons Souls!

Almost endless and very challenging in a good way, if you like midieval settings then its even perfect, although a good second choice is inFamous.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 13, 2010)

i finally beat Tower Knight, Demon's Soul, it was very annoying but i did it, and surprisingly i killed next boss, Armor Spider in my first try, didnt die even just once. to do that i had to watch many walkthroughs, they are very helpful in boss fights. next boss, firelurker, killed me in the first encounter, now i'm trying to build my stats and get required fire resistence items for that fight. very annoying game, very very very.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 13, 2010)

> surprisingly i killed next boss, Armor Spider in my first try, didnt die even just once.


Be glad, I'm not gonna say how long I took with that bastard.


----------



## Akira (Jun 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I need help deciding on which game to pick up. I have $20 Amazon credit and I don't see myself buying another new release game till after it expires.
> 
> Current options:
> -Infamous
> ...



None of them are bad games but Demon's Souls is easily the best one there not to mention it'll last longer than the other two combined.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2010)

Doe the infamous missions get better. I played the first missions, they're pretty shitty.


----------



## Helix (Jun 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I need help deciding on which game to pick up. I have $20 Amazon credit and I don't see myself buying another new release game till after it expires.
> 
> Current options:
> -Infamous
> ...



Valkyria Chronicles is $20, if you haven't played that yet.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 13, 2010)

I hated Valkyria Chronicles. Don't like the turn-based gameplay, don't like the art. 

Demon's Souls is a hard game, but I loved it. Even though I did end up selling it. Regretting it just a bit. Maybe I'll get it again. Infamous and PoP are both great, but don't have any replay value. 

Make up your own mind. Look at the gameplay elements, look at the art, read some reviews, then choose. 

I'd get Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 13, 2010)

Already played the demo for Valkyria Chronicles and hated it. 

I already have Red Dead Redemption. 

I was leaning towards Demon's Soul but people always talk about the difficulty level and how they didn't enjoy it and ended up returning it. I haven't played games with Demon's Soul's gameplay before but I'm willing to try something new for once.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 25 dollar gift card to Gamestop... I already have Red Dead Redemption, GTA IV, Dead Space, Mirror's Edge, Resistance 1 and Resistance 2, Army of Two, Assassin's Creed, Super Street Fighter Four, and I preordered Transformers War for Cybertron... so what should I get? 

I'm thinking:
Assassin's Creed II
Resident Evil 5

Any other ideas?


----------



## Helix (Jun 13, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I have a 25 dollar gift card to Gamestop... I already have Red Dead Redemption, GTA IV, Dead Space, Mirror's Edge, Resistance 1 and Resistance 2, Army of Two, Assassin's Creed, Super Street Fighter Four, and I preordered Transformers War for Cybertron... so what should I get?
> 
> I'm thinking:
> Assassin's Creed II
> ...



Not much you can get unless you are looking for pre-owned games. There is Demon's Souls and Bayonetta for $30; you just have to pay the difference. And as I said earlier, Valkyria Chronicles is $20.

If you like Assassin's Creed, then maybe pick that up since it is under $25.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2010)

as expected, i got stuck at flamelurker, so i had to retrive purple flame shield from the dragon liar. man, did i clear that area or what? sure i got burned a lot, but i managed to retrive few cool stuff. now trying to build up my strength to 22 so i can use purple flame shield. and i will bore you all.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Already played the demo for Valkyria Chronicles and hated it.
> 
> I already have Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> I was leaning towards Demon's Soul but people always talk about the difficulty level and how they didn't enjoy it and ended up returning it. I haven't played games with Demon's Soul's gameplay before but I'm willing to try something new for once.



Still on the fence? Maybe this will help. 

I paid 70 for Demon's Souls and I still think it was worth it. The game will have you on edge the entire time. An experience like no other. I clocked about 80 hours worth of play time, but somewhere along the line I felt like I was done with it so I sold it so I could buy a different game. 

I didn't mind the difficulty, in fact most people just exaggerate how difficult it actually is. There isn't much room for error, but there are shortcuts (so traveling back and forth isn't a problem) and every enemy has a weak point you can exploit.

After the first level, people may invade your game at any time as a Black Phantom; when someone does and your hart starts racing like a madman, then you'll know what this game is actually about. Excitement. 

The pure joy felt after being victorious in a one-on-one match  in such an environment I will never experience again. 

Besides, you don't have much to lose, do ya? You have a 20 dollar gift card, so DS will cost you less than a tenner. If you don't use it, it will expire. Why not just use it then on a triple A game? 

Give it a whirl, see for yourself if this game is for you. You can't base your decision on an assumption (that it might be too difficult); that's just wrong, now is it not? 

My thoughts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes Demon's Souls is by far the best choice, all of what above poster said is true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Demon's Souls is an evil game. 

Get an easy one. Like Disgaea 3.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2010)

DH, nice interpretation, but i still think Demon's Souls is very difficult, and by difficult i mean starting all the way from the start, losing your hard earned souls in a blink of an eye, there's not much room for soul farming in early chapters. now i'm on 2-2, and i'm trying to up my strength stat to level 22 so i can use purple flame shield. collecting souls is very boring.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

How much is Demon's Souls again?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2010)

i got it under £30 i think, from ebay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Collecting souls after a certain point became kind of tedious, but you don't really have to do it. If you memorize everything well enough and labor through the levels you don't have to level up that much at all.

I just hate having to do that, so I farmed like a sunamabitch. I never did beat the game though, I just got frustrated and quit (about 500 times, actually, but eventually I quit for good).


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2010)

feel really sorry for you, i was about to quit as well when i was trying to defeat Tower Knight, and now stuck again with Flamelurker. hopefully purple shiled willl help, that's what everyone says. i also heavily use video walkthroughs, otherwise i would quit it long time age. my general purpose for playing games is to have fun time, now this one doesnt offer it at all.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 14, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> DH, nice interpretation, but i still think Demon's Souls is very difficult, and by difficult i mean starting all the way from the start, losing your hard earned souls in a blink of an eye, there's not much room for soul farming in early chapters. now i'm on 2-2, and i'm trying to up my strength stat to level 22 so i can use purple flame shield. collecting souls is very boring.



Losing your souls is really no big deal. You'll know why a little later in the game. 

I was able to use the Purple Flame shield right away. And there was basically no need for me to farm or up my level before any boss fight. I progressed naturally throughout the game. 

The Purple Flame shield is not a requirement to beat the Flamelurker anyway. He'll knock the wind of you every time he attacks you with such a heavy shield in hand. You'll hardly have any stamina left. 

"and by difficult I mean starting all the way from the start", I suppose you mean that when you die, you end up where you started. No big deal, there are shortcuts you can create for yourself, or are there already. Usually doesn't require any longer than 10 minutes to get to back to where the boss was. 

If you're not up to the task at hand, try a different level. You may very well go from 1-2 to 3-1 or 4-1. 

I suggest you go to 4-1 (Shrine of Storms) and get the Crescent Falcon if you haven't already (MP regeneration and magic attack in one); it's located close to your starting point. If you come across a mini-boss, you have already gone too far. Plus, killing those skeletons will earn you plenty of souls. Use a club hammer for easy kills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> feel really sorry for you, i was about to quit as well when i was trying to defeat Tower Knight, and now stuck again with Flamelurker. hopefully purple shiled willl help, that's what everyone says. i also heavily use video walkthroughs, otherwise i would quit it long time age. my general purpose for playing games is to have fun time, now this one doesnt offer it at all.


 Which one is the Flamelurker? That isn't the giant spider is it? I don't remember.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Is Demon's Souls really worth it? Because I got Fallout 3 and Oblivion and those were RTRPGs and they were fun for a little bit.. but within the month I brought them back.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

You sure know how to sell a game Dan Hibiki. 

Looks like I will be trying Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Is Demon's Souls really worth it? Because I got Fallout 3 and Oblivion and those were RTRPGs and they were fun for a little bit.. but within the month I brought them back.


 It depends on your comfort level with having to memorize a level and replay it a bunch of times and being extremely frustrated at first.

If you don't weather the early storm then your ship is wrecked in the first hour.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Disgaea 3 is so time consuming, jeesh. I got a life to live here. Sadly it's too much fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Disgaea *is* your life.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Disgaea *is* your life.



Funny, 'cause it's true atm.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Demon's Souls is not for me lol.

I think I'll pick up Assassin's Creed II. Or Preorder Pokemon White Version. hmm


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2010)

Demons souls sounds annoyling difficult and repetive. Repetive as in repeating the same area  again and again because you keep dying.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Demons souls sounds annoyling difficult and repetive. Repetive as in repeating the same area  again and again because you keep dying.



Hey, maybe you should play it when you can try and get good at a video game. And yes it would be worth your time to do that because once you do get good it can be tons and tons of fun.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which one is the Flamelurker? That isn't the giant spider is it? I don't remember.


 he is the one after spider bitch. got killed again. dunno how long i'm gonna take it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohhh, yeah I had trouble with him, too. I beat him eventually and the Purple Flame Shield does help a lot. He's a mother-fucker.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 14, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Demons souls sounds annoyling difficult and repetive. Repetive as in repeating the same area  again and again because you keep dying.



Thing is, it's not. If you're not very skilled, the game will be merciless towards you. I didn't die that often, nor did I find it repetitive because I kept on moving from one area to the next. You are not confined to one place (only when you start the game at 1-1)

@Mat®icha: If you're stuck at the Flamelurker, go to another area. Unless you need an arch demon to progress further. Here are some tips for the Flamelurker. 

To get to the Flamelurker quickly, go right from your starting point, and fall down the pit of death with wit. Meaning, look out for blue markers to tell you where to drop. If they are not there, experiment. Jot down any step you take. Shouldn't take you longer than 20 minutes to memorize the drops and be able to quickly maneuver to the Flamelurker. If you're successful, every time you die won't matter, it's less than a 5 minute walk from your entry point.  

He's extremely susceptible to magic. Use Soul Arrows on him and roll like crazy (but keep in mind your stamina!) Hide behind your shield. Your Crescent Falcon(pick it up in 4-1)  should take regenerate whatever you lose in magic use. Also, find the Talsiman of Beast in that level (I think it's located in 4-1 as well) Really, it takes about 20 Soul Arrows (magic) to kill 'm. Not that hard! 

If you really can't do it on your own. Find people to join you in battle. 

The Spider was even more easy because it had several blind spots. Arrows + magic and bye-bye spidey. 

And *Brandon*, make sure you choose Knight and invest in (long-range) magic. You'll have far less trouble getting through the levels.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck you, Dave! I want ZoE3! D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

I've only published a less refined version of this level without the zero boost and super slash called "Zone of the Enders - Jehuty VR Training Beta 1."

I'll publish the level that you see in the vid under another name later on today. :3

Random pics!










> Fuck you, Dave! I want ZoE3! D:



So do I.   I'm going to show Kojima this @ E3 tomorrow.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

If you meet him tell him to stop fucking around with MGS and make Zone of the Enders 3 and a Snatchers remake!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

My fist of justice is ready for any Kojima rebuttal.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually found it easier to melee the Armored Spider...

EDIT: GET HYPE YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice sly is good.


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't played Sly before, but I heard it is awesome. Might pick it up as soon as we know the date of the release!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

HD Sly would be nice.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to pick that up day one.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I kinda agree. Metal Gear is great but Something else would be awesome too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Bought Killzone 2. Controls are sort of fucked, I wish they were customizable.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 15, 2010)

omgomgomgomgomogmgogomg yeysyewyesyesyesyesyes i did it, i fucking kicked flamelurkers ass off, i fucking did it. i dont believe it, my hands are shaking


----------



## oricon (Jun 15, 2010)

Im really excited about Zelda's showing at e3 today, aswell as hopefully more exlcusive for ps3 and a official announcement for Vesperia.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

ZoE ftw indeed


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> omgomgomgomgomogmgogomg yeysyewyesyesyesyesyes i did it, i fucking kicked flamelurkers ass off, i fucking did it. i dont believe it, my hands are shaking



I hope I'm this excited when I beat a boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

You only get that excited for beating a boss that took you 10000 deaths to beat. Damn Flame Lurker.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Last boss that did that to me was KHII's Sephiroth.

He's pretty simple once you get it down to a science... but when you're only level 50...


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Last boss that did that to me was KHII's Sephiroth.



He's jack shit compared to KH1's Sephiroth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't recall any boss prior to Demon's Souls that I had a lot of trouble with. Maybe some really old-school Megaman bosses.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm looking for a good headset for online. any good one out there?


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

Megaman is tough indeed. I raged one day like seriously you expect 3 year olds to play this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Ironically I was better at the game when I was a 6 year old. I had that second player jump save on lock down.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

My problem was the timing, the bosses always slaughtered me cos of that :taichou trying to fighting a broken boss while avoid 1 hit kill projectiles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I admit I used save states on a lot of the Megaman X games.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

:taichou I never used any for my last Megaman game, didnt get far


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2010)

I've beaten Mega Man 10 without getting hit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't care for owning a game. I play it, beat it, and move on. I generally end up selling my games later anyway (though I do have a large collection of games right now, I'd sell 'em in a heartbeat for the right price).


----------



## Ito (Jun 15, 2010)

Motion controls are going to ruin the gaming world.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously though i'd like to know what ps paying thing is going to give someone who doesnt need the psn titles because they already have most of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> but but but...
> 
> I already have all of those T_T wtf do i get out of it?


 You get *nothing*. You lose! Good day sir!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You get *nothing*. You lose! Good day sir!


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

If PSN+ does bring better service, I'd be up for it but I like my free internetz.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Hopefully more features are introduced as time flows


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Junas said:


> If PSN+ does bring better service, I'd be up for it but I like my free internetz.



I keep hearing three months free is that for the people that already use psn or do have to sign up for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

I really hope if you pay you get free MMO coverage for FF14.

I also would like a seperate option but stuff like that would also be nice so i dont have to pay two people


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I keep hearing three months free is that for the people that already use psn or do have to sign up for it.



I see. All I know is that it will start later this month. I'd wait to see from other people if it's worth the cost for the service/features.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Need to see exactly what advantages I get before I possibly hop on board for this.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 16, 2010)

today my GTA4 copy arrived, but i am very excited about Demon's Souls, so will continue playing it. i also purchased dualshock 3 controller, only for Demon's souls game, but it hasnt arrived yet. 
now i am stuck at 1-3 section, cant get pass red eyed soldier, one shots me. so instead i went to 4-1 area for soul farming and ended up killing grey demon and adudicator, it was a breeze to kill these two demons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

Free play with FF14 might be nice, but I don't think I'll ever play FF14.  Actually, if it's free, I might give it a shot. Then return it for something better if I hate it.


----------



## Freija (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, no Syphon Filter  Oh well, they gave me InFAMOUS 2


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Free play with FF14 might be nice, but I don't think I'll ever play FF14.  Actually, if it's free, I might give it a shot. Then return it for something better if I hate it.



You get *nothing*. You lose! Good day sir!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I got schooled with my own text book.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Better learn next time.


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

So, anyone here getting the Move?

Time Crisis Razing Storm may be the game to force me to buy it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> So, anyone here getting the Move?
> 
> Time Crisis Razing Storm may be the game to force me to buy it.



No i'd rather spend my money on games.

Are you guys aware that for 4 people to play the move with every game, so you would have to have 2 main controllers for everyone and 1 sub controller for everyone, so that makes 720$ total...


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> No i'd rather spend my money on games.
> 
> Are you guys aware that for 4 people to play the move with every game, so you would have to have 2 main controllers for everyone and 1 sub controller for everyone, so that makes 720$ total...



Not all games use 2 main motions controllers. The only games they displayed doing that is the boxing game and archery on Sports Champions. Time Crisis only requires the motion controller, the $50 one, and no need for the $30 navigation. 

Also, the navigation controller is optional since it is confirmed to work fine with the dualshock and sixaxis controllers. 

But, yeah, it is expensive if you were to buy all 4 motion controllers minus the 4 sub-navigation ones. That is $200 for 4 controllers vs. the $150 Kinect, which is a one-and-done purchase. Anyways, I don't see a need of having any more than 2 controllers, so $100 is fine.

I can see myself playing Time Crisis and Resident Evil 5 with it at least. If I have money, I'd buy the Move.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a traditional gamepad-only kind of guy. I'm not buying any of that shit. :taichou


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2010)

Never going on PlayStation Home again


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2010)

Why did you go there in the first place


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 18, 2010)

JV.com said:
			
		

> One of the biggest error of the E3 was that "The Last Guardian" was totally not there. The game is probably one of the biggest recent PS3 exclusive title. The game is made by Fumito Ueda, who did Shadow of Collossus. Where the heck is "The Last Guardian" ?
> 
> Andrew House, SCEE's Boss, is sure that the team is working night and day to finish the game but he sadly admit that even himself never saw the game running since 2009.
> Worse yet, he can't even say if the game will be feature at the Gamescom or even in the TGS. Isn't it sad ?



Isn't it sad ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never going on PlayStation Home again



I'm not sure if you're a boy or a girl, but Home is no place for girls. There are too many overzealous teenage boys.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 18, 2010)

I found out 

I like the whole House stuff though It doesn't have any beds just a living room I thought that was weird. But people there can be aggressive, I'll stick to my "home" I enjoy fixing it up xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2010)

David, where is mah ZoE3?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2010)

Godjima is busy working on something taboo


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2010)

No Resistance 3 this E3.... what's that about? 

We all know its going to be released fall 2010 (Insomniac's pattern) but we have not seen so much as a screenshot.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> No Resistance 3 this E3.... what's that about?
> 
> We all know its going to be released fall 2010 (Insomniac's pattern) but we have not seen so much as a screenshot.



Agreed, was kinda like "Uh...what the fuck?"


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't understand why they didn't officially announce it at E3, when we all know that it's in production, as you said. The Last Guardian is another game that was MIA. Perhaps they're going to announce them at TGS.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

The Last Guardian being at TGS is understandable but it wouldn't make sense for Sony to hold R3 for TGS when it's much more popular in the west.

I was disappointed by its absence


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2010)

90% of E3 was "The hell is this" to be fair


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2010)

Most of E3 was "Ugh...next"


----------



## Kaki (Jun 19, 2010)

I was with you all but the answer may be Gamescom at the end of Agust. 

I have heard that sony saved some games for then...microsoft may even have a game by then. 

If that fails...then fuck everything. 

There is also word on a new Kojima game for PS3 at TGS.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like I figured out who won E3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mu7gjUA94o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

She has a nice ass.

Nintendo won E3.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

I was also waiting for Resistance 3


----------



## Kaki (Jun 19, 2010)

Yup. And maybe a teaser for uncharted 3. 
Is it time for mummies?


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Wont U3 be too soon? I mean the game just came out last year,  add to the fact they gonna have to take major time out if they hope to top U2


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Yup. And maybe a teaser for uncharted 3.
> Is it time for mummies?


Atlantis 



Vault said:


> Wont U3 be too soon? I mean the game just came out last year,  add to the fact they gonna have to take major time out if they hope to top U2


Yeah, way too soon. Next E3 would be a great time to see it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Memos you need to play it, its now 8 quid in CEX


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

But a copy and mail it to me


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

The person who has my copy i dont talk to them anymore  

But i really was gonna lend you my copy


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

Believe it or not but someone from the US was gonna post me their GoW3 demo disc when that first came out. Some people are sometimes so generous that I can't accept as I feel guilty.

I actually really wanted to replay Resistance 1 today.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Lets play some day and please no LAARK 

And you shall accept my game


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Lets play some day and please no LAARK
> 
> And you shall accept my game



yeah, i'd love to when I see you on next. Some time around thursday.

Oh man, those LAARK games   They were the best.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

You always used to cheat with that damn LAARK  I remember TV in the mix once or twice but he always used to get owned. Sin too


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> You always used to cheat with that damn LAARK  I remember TV in the mix once or twice but he always used to get owned. Sin too



No, no, no. See, how can I cheat if the weapon was available for both of us? 

You just mad.

I remember that one time I showed both you and TV where the LAARK was and you both ran for it, but I got to it JUST before you and then shot a rocket in between you two killing you both instantly  My favourite Resistance moment ever.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

I remember that day, me and TV where left confused  I got to that LAARK first i know that for a fact but all of sudden i got blown to bits.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

But then we played sniper-only and that... wasn't so much fun for me


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

It finished 10- 2 iirc  Lol the headshots


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm playing a game called Xenogears for the PSX. The game is awesome. Were there ever any sequels?


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> It finished 10- 2 iirc  Lol the headshots


Maybe have only sniper and LAARK this time? See who wins then 


Canute87 said:


> I'm playing a game called Xenogears for the PSX. The game is awesome. Were there ever any sequels?



Xenosaga is basically a spiritual successor to Xenogears but Xenogears doesn't have a sequel in the normal sense.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

Xenosaga was a spiritual successor.

I have a few online games I'd love to play with people... Resident Evil 5 is the big one currently...

anyone getting Transformers War for Cybertron? I'd love to play with some people online when I get it next week.

EDIT: Well shit. I got ghosted.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

Is UFC Undisputed 2010 worth getting?

Looks really good from what i've seen.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Xenosaga was a spiritual successor.
> 
> I have a few online games I'd love to play with people... Resident Evil 5 is the big one currently...
> 
> ...


I want to test it first. Still waiting for demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm getting it, I'll be on 24/7 for the first week at least.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

Sephiroth, for the PS3 I'm hoping (since this is the PS3 thread)?

Add me, my PSNID is SaigoAnchuu


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Sephiroth, for the PS3 I'm hoping (since this is the PS3 thread)?
> 
> Add me, my PSNID is SaigoAnchuu



Yeah ps3, psn PredaconRampage.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Sweet  

I'll probably be a Soundwave kinda guy.. :3


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 20, 2010)

i just finished my second playthrough of Demon's souls. it took me a week to finish 1st playthrough and a single day for the second. seemed a lot easier after 1st playthrough. did good and evil endings, now not sure if i wanna play for the 3rd time. i have GTA4 waiting for me. btw, blueblood is the best sword in the game, i used dragonsword+5 for the most part, but after aquiring blueblood everything changed. blueblood sword + magic enchantment is so much powerful, this shall be my all time favorite sword.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2010)

You know I don't like gran turismo at all.

but top gear test track and stig just sold me the game


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

Twisted Metal...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)

Played some of the Medal of Honor beta, it's like if you added killstreaks and removed any personality from Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like I'm not surprised.


----------



## Helix (Jun 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Played some of the Medal of Honor beta, it's like if you added killstreaks and removed any personality from Battlefield: Bad Company 2.



Since it was done by DICE, it looks almost identical to BC2's multiplayer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

So no reason to waste your money on Medal of Honor then.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> anyone getting Transformers War for Cybertron? I'd love to play with some people online when I get it next week.



Right here mang

Had it preordered since May


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet! add me on PSN  ~SaigoAnchuu


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 21, 2010)

Ninja Theory shit in here


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Heavy Rain is intense... I was in the basement of the Doc's house and I though Maddison had died and I was in shock, then I saw the X and I was like "Bitch, you dying now "


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

That fucking doctor, bet you drsnk the drink didnt you?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 21, 2010)

i played GTA4 for few hours, until the place where i kill vladimir. tbh i dont find the game that much interesting, but i'll keep playing, i havnt gotten used to the controls yet, i dont now how to eat stuff to replenish my health.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't drink the drink. I don't trust drug dealers. When I got the trophy I assumed it was poison. And that scene with Paco . She can fake it good. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was also shocked Shelby was the killer. It made sense, but what exactly happened during Ethan's blackouts?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, it's officially summer and my fat ass 60gb ps3 fan sounds like a mini desktop once again. I'm considering trading in my fat ps3 for the slim one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like you need a PS3 slim, yeah.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Started a new game in Heavy rain and it glitched up when I was about to draw right at the beginning


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Started a new game in Heavy rain and it glitched up when I was about to draw right at the beginning



I got a trophy for completing dat drawing ages ago


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I was trying to get the trophy... then it glitched


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

My Heavy Rain's not glitched so far. Played it a few more times to get few more trophies like the see all endings one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Is RE5 Gold Edition worth the extra 20ish bucks?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I made scott invincible last playthrough and let Kramer live. This time, I'm getting Scott killed . I'm getting Jayden killed as well. Only Ethan and Madison are living this time. Letting Ethan take all the glory


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't be bothered to re-play Heavy Rain.  Just playing MW2 and RDR online ATM. I want Dead Space 2 though. I'll complete the first one before then. Lost Planet 2 feels dead to me, waste of money.  FXIII too long play later. I want Fifa 11.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got my ps3 on friday. Its awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

That's what I thought when I got mine. It's still pretty cool, I just wish I had more games to play. 

Shit's expensive.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 22, 2010)

I know luckily i was able to get games used and for an extra discount. Im just gonna buy the ones i think i'll enjoy but i know many that i'll just go rent. Like games i'll only play once or something. Right now I have four games I think that's good plus I havent beaten them yet and theyre still enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I wish I could rent games. There aren't any game rental places left in the entire state.  And I can't stand Gamefly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could rent games. There aren't any game rental places left in the entire state.  And I can't stand Gamefly.



wow yeah, lived in colorado once, had to scrap around for game rental places, luckily there was a local one, not like family video or anything, just local, and it did the job for movies, but had barely any games


----------



## VioNi (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had my PS3 for a while and the only games I have are Tekken 6 and some demo's. I need some suggestions...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Heavy Rain, MGS4, and Uncharted 2 are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 22, 2010)

What type of games do you enjoy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Games I'd recommend so far (I'm new to the PS3 with only a few months of ownership):

3D Dot Game Heroes (Zelda clone--almost literally)
Eternal Sonata (fun RPG, weird-ass story, shitty ending)
Star Ocean 4 (great gameplay, got stuck at the end in a shitty giant place)
Demon's Souls (very fun, very hard, pisses me off and I quit 50 times)
Darksiders


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I never quit Demon's Souls, I just beat it


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Games I'd recommend so far (I'm new to the PS3 with only a few months of ownership):
> 
> 3D Dot Game Heroes (Zelda clone--almost literally)
> Eternal Sonata (fun RPG, weird-ass story, shitty ending)
> ...



Get Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Heavy Rain, MGS4, and Uncharted 2 are the best in my opinion.



 I'll look them up. I've heard of MGS4. 



Brandon Heat said:


> What type of games do you enjoy?



I can't really say because while I love Resident evil, it's not the only type I enjoy. I've liked strategy games, shooter types and fighting games. I'm open to play any type actually.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Games I'd recommend so far (I'm new to the PS3 with only a few months of ownership):
> 
> 3D Dot Game Heroes (Zelda clone--almost literally)
> Eternal Sonata (fun RPG, weird-ass story, shitty ending)
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation. Demon's Soul's sounds so freaking familiar I can't believe it's not clicking right now. 



The World said:


> Get Valkyria Chronicles.



Thanks bunches. :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 22, 2010)

*Fighting Games*
Super Street Fighter IV
Marvel vs. Capcom 2

*Shooters*
Red Dead Redemption 
Dead Space
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Resident Evil 5
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Strategy? Disgaea 3 and Valkyria Chronicles. Get Resident Evil 5 if you like Resident Evil. SSF4 is a great fighting game. Good shooting games are Red Dead, the uncharted series and call of duty if you like online more than single player.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 22, 2010)

transformers wfc is a pretty fun shooter 3rd person any how. and MAG is a good game as well.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Fighting Games*
> Super Street Fighter IV
> Marvel vs. Capcom 2
> 
> ...



I've got Call of Duty on the Wii so I'll just remove that but the rest look great. Thankies. :33



> Strategy? Disgaea 3 and Valkyria Chronicles. Get Resident Evil 5 if you like Resident Evil. SSF4 is a great fighting game. Good shooting games are Red Dead, the uncharted series and call of duty if you like online more than single player.



I'm working on getting RE5. XD I told my family I'd have a list of games I wanted since they wanted to get me some graduation gifts.

I feel like a big kid.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Heavy Rain, MGS4, and Uncharted 2 are the best in my opinion.



What this guy said too.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking at the suggestions on Youtube. Okay, Heavy Rain looks pretty good. I like it. I'm looking at MGS4 now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I didn't drink the drink. I don't trust drug dealers. When I got the trophy I assumed it was poison. And that scene with Paco . She can fake it good.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There be a sex scene  Lol i didnt undress hell no


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> There be a sex scene  Lol i didnt undress hell no



I undressed fully... On purpose 

That baby master and kamikaze trophies are driving me INSANE. I don't think my controller is right, because I tilt it the right way and it says it's wrong way 

Because of that I can't get the trophy


----------



## Kaki (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for the move patch to finish the trophies in Heavy Rain. 

And to finish Flower.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I almost bought Valkyria Chronicles the other day, actually. It was 20 bucks or 16 or something at Gamestop. I decided not to though based on my disdain for the demo I barely played.


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I undressed fully... On purpose
> 
> That baby master and kamikaze trophies are driving me INSANE. I don't think my controller is right, because I tilt it the right way and it says it's wrong way
> 
> Because of that I can't get the trophy



Next time i shall do that too  Your not the only one that trophy is tough :/


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)

I think i might sell my PS3 if we don't get any good RPGs on it soon.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got to the part where Ethan has to cut off his finger again. I went hardcore and cut it off with a saw, no cauterizing it or anything. Just sawing it off. Got a trophy for it too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I just got to the part where Ethan has to cut off his finger again. I went hardcore and cut it off with a saw, no cauterizing it or anything. Just sawing it off. Got a trophy for it too


 What the hell game you playin'?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Heavy Rain 

I decided to take the drink, and it turns out it was knock out medicine. That was expected, still killed him though. Killed the other drug dealer as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I need to get that game once it's super cheap.  I don't feel comfortable spending money on any game that isn't at least twice as long. :taichou


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm on my second playthrough and I'm going to play it even more after this one. It's really good. I remember you saying you don't have rentals where you live. What about a gamestop? Buy a used one and hand it in before the 7 days are over. Free rental


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Heavy Rain
> 
> I decided to take the drink, and it turns out it was knock out medicine. That was expected, still killed him though. Killed the other drug dealer as well.


I was such an idiot taking the drink the first time. Still killed him.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

You took a drink from a shady ex-surgeon drug dealer? Driving a drill through his face feels good. He was the only person I didn't mind killing besides those fodder guards in Kramos' place. Gonna see if I can get Shelby killed there this time. I'm thinking Ethan would go to jail though....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I'm on my second playthrough and I'm going to play it even more after this one. It's really good. I remember you saying you don't have rentals where you live. What about a gamestop? Buy a used one and hand it in before the 7 days are over. Free rental


 I could try that, but the problem is while you can probably beat the game in a day, I don't play that long each day to do it. Then I'm too lazy to drive back and take it in until it's too late!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Gamestop is close to my work, so I drive there for my free rentals. 

The game is about 10 hours long, you can beat it in 2-4 sessions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Free rentals are fun at Gamestop. Anyone ever tried returning a game and picking up another copy of the same game used to have it for longer


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2010)

I killed that drug dealer too although my initial hesitation made me get chased by a shottie


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Free rentals are something people rarely take advantage of. It's a shame


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost bought Valkyria Chronicles the other day, actually. It was 20 bucks or 16 or something at Gamestop. I decided not to though based on my disdain for the demo I barely played.


 
i watched some of the gameplay of this game, it was pretty stupid to me, it was killing me that it was impossible freely control my stupid player.

for the first time i got Pure White WT in world 2 and got keel smasher, and met scirvir. nice pal. now i know how to get PW WT, seemed very easy to me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost bought Valkyria Chronicles the other day, actually. It was 20 bucks or 16 or something at Gamestop. I decided not to though based on my disdain for the demo I barely played.


Get back there and buy it. Right now.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 23, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Get back there and buy it. Right now.


Indeed, QFT. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

I might give it another try in the demo first. Maybe I didn't give it a chance.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

War for Cybertron is coming today


----------



## VioNi (Jun 23, 2010)

I really want Demon's Soul's.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I really want Demon's Soul's.



Me             too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

My copy is on sale for 25.99.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

Demons Souls is a really good game, go out there and buy it instead of dreaming about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

I will include Darksiders for a low, low price of 59.99 for both games.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 23, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Demons Souls is a really good game, go out there and buy it instead of dreaming about it.



I like dreaming.  XD I hope to get it this weekend. If my date gets canceled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Demon's Souls > dating life. Skip it.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

Depends on what happens after the date.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon's Souls > dating life. Skip it.



Hopefully.



Itachi^ said:


> Depends on what happens after the date.



No i don't think so.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

If you think Demons Souls > dating life including sex you need halp.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2010)

Dating + Sex + Demon's Souls = win


----------



## squilliam (Jun 23, 2010)

I want Infamous 2.

NAO!


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2010)

bishie cole? fail va?  no thanks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 24, 2010)

They Zangetsued Cole


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about his new design, but I thought Cole was poorly designed in the first game anyway. His voice in particular was terrible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh man. I'm a fucking terrifying mother fucker on Transformers War for Cybertron. Anyone remember this scene from the first movie?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvxbk5UvvBo[/YOUTUBE]

That's sort of how I roll. I use Shockwave as the model 
Only he's more of a black/violet rather than purple.

Anyways... Swoop in, use my triple shot rifle to take people out in three bursts, as soon as I see the skull/crossbones(how you know they're dead), Double jump, transform, hold L2 to burst and speed away looking for my next target. 

Shits so cash, makes me feel like a serious badass friend.

The only things in my way are the guys with more than four health bars. They take too many bursts for me to fire in one firefight without reloading... even though I feel like a powerful badass, a swing from them via a melee attack, or one misstep and I'm fucked... they did a great job balancing this game to make everyone feel awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Echo% said:


> If you think Demons Souls > dating life including sex you need halp.


 


crazymtf said:


> Dating + Sex + Demon's Souls = win


 This.


But playing Demon's Souls is better than just having sex one time. You get to play Demon's Souls for fuckin'g hours, bro.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2010)

speacking of demon's souls, i think i finally mastered this game. i can easily achive pure white or pure black world tendencies. i met mephstopheles (or something) and killed off everyone in the nexus, but accidentally attacked the jackass before i received my "talisman of beast", for killing yuria. so, i have almost evrything but not that talisman. i even got keel smasher and magis sword makoto, not as cool as my blueblood + magic sword, almost oneshot evryone, so powerful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I had a stronger sword.  I think I've been using that Makoto thing though, is that supposed to be hard to get? I can't remember.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2010)

you get makoto when your world tendency is pure white in shrine of storm (world 4). if it is pute white you will see Satsuke in the beginning of the world, next to the first white skeleton.to achive pure white WT you need to kill at least first two bosses without dying in body form. so all you need to do is kill yourself in nexus before entering the world and kill yourself again after you defeat first and second boss (in the nexus only). then the damn jewelery will be shining light pink colour on your world 4 stone, in the WT menu.
so, the sword is in the cave where is great sage freke. the body on the tip of the rock inside the cave will be on the ground if your WT is pure white, so you'll be able to get it from the body. btw, killing any black phantoms also gets you close to the pure white WT.

if you want strong and practical sword, receive pureblood demon's soul (world 5) and give it to blacksmith Ed, together with a broken sword. also, refer to the wiki for stat requirement for this sword, if you get it, i think its much better than North Regalia, keel smasher and meat cleaver. it's just so easy to swing and deplete enemy health bar. i fucking killed flamelurker with blueblood with few swings, in one continues attack, of course you also apply magic to the sword.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe I didn't get that. Doesn't seem like I had a good enough time to be pure anything by world 4. 

I got some kind of fancy-sounding sword though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2010)

No you just need to have Pure White World tendency and get kicked into the pit via cutscene where you find Saint Urbain in 4-2 You'll find a corpse next to that giant rock with the Makoto


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Whilst it may not be the most useful weapon, Keel Smasher is fucking BOSS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> No you just need to have Pure White World tendency and get kicked into the pit via cutscene where you find Saint Urbain in 4-2 You'll find a corpse next to that giant rock with the Makoto


 Maybe I did get it.  I'll have to load up my save tonight and see. It has been a long time since I played though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 24, 2010)

Got Demon's Souls yesterday in the mail and so far it seems like a lot of fun. Already beat the tutorial stage of the game and now I'm just collecting souls before attempting to take on another boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

I just loaded up my save and I had the Makato equipped, actually. 

I totally forgot how to play the game though. I summoned this guy and we were teaming up on one the maneater boss and I was getting my ass kicked. I remember being able to beat the first one rather easily, too.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2010)

Did anyone shit their pants at the final boss on world one? 
The king is a beast.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Did anyone shit their pants at the final boss on world one?
> The king is a beast.


Funny thing is, he is one of the easiest boss in the game.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2010)

He was the hardest for me 

He was the only one that took 3+ tries for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait, PSN titles are discounted now? I thought they were all free?  I knew there would be sneaky, underhanded limits on that. :taichou


Depending on what free games I get, I'm not sure I want this anymore.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

No way in hell were all PSN titles ever free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

That's what it originally said.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *From Engadget*
> 
> 
> *Whose ready to cough up $50 a year?*



GTFO! 

No, I will not be using PSN+


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's what it originally said.



Wait, I'm talking about the normal, free PSN. If you're talking about plus, then I have no idea.

I think I misread your post.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 26, 2010)

I wasn't interested before after reading that article it looks all the more tempting. I have a huge hard drive and this is the shit i need to fill it. All i need is some names of some games.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2010)

what an excellent game, Demon's Souls. for the first time i broke into someone else's world as a black phantom. it was a great fight, but i lost. now breaking again.

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. lost to the same person again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 26, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> what an excellent game, Demon's Souls. for the first time i broke into someone else's world as a black phantom. it was a great fight, but i lost. now breaking again.
> 
> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. lost to the same person again.



Lol Fail        .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol I got my money's worth and then some with Fatty P


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2010)

> We?ve gone ahead and provided a few highlights from PS3 firmware update (v3.40) below:
> 
> * *PlayStation Plus*: PlayStation Network users will be able to purchase membership to PlayStation Plus; a new subscription service on the PlayStation Network that provides you with new options to expand and enhance your gaming experience and enable you to gain an exclusive set of features and content. Friendly reminder, all of you PlayStation Network users will continue to have free access to PlayStation Network?s unmatched and expanding suite of new and exclusive features while PlayStation Plus subscribers will gain access to an exclusive and expanding set of gaming features, content and functionality.
> 
> ...





> In addition to the latest features introduced in PS3 system software update (v3.40), a separate, *new PlayStation Network application on Facebook.com will be made available*. This builds upon what was previously launched with Trophies and the ability to publish purchases from the PlayStation Store. *Now you can further integrate your PlayStation Network and Facebook accounts with this new application. *The application allows you to display your PlayStation Network profile on your Facebook account, find out which of your Facebook friends have a PSN account and send them a PlayStation Network friend request, view your PSN friends? online status and add the PlayStation Network application tab to your Facebook user profile.




*
PLAYSTATION PLUS PLAYSTATION PLUS PLAYSTATION PLUS ADSASDASDFSAD*


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm still not convinced that PSN Plus is worth buying. I'll wait until it's released and see what kind of response it gets from the community. I hope that they implement cross-game chat into this service or the free one at some point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

I want better games.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 29, 2010)

We might be getting more PS2 HD games down the line. Lets hope so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

I want some good HD classics.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2010)

I want everything CMX wants. 
















and more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

What more could you possibly want that I don't already want?


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 29, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> *
> PLAYSTATION PLUS PLAYSTATION PLUS PLAYSTATION PLUS ADSASDASDFSAD*


They should make that free to!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2010)

Does the High Res ICO/SotC rumour have any credence? I would pay good money for that.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Best console ever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd buy some PS2 redos, actually. I'm normally against it, but PS2 games don't look right on my TV.

Mainly games I haven't played though. Like Shadow of the Colossus and ICO depending on the prices. Maybe a bundle pack. 

And Okami.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

FFXII on PS3 HD would be a dream come true.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2010)

i think i had enough of Demon's Souls, saw every possible NPC, PW/PB world tendencies, even that ashole mephistofeles or something. his accent is creepy and disturbing. 
anywho, started playing GTA4, didnt like it very much at first, but now shit is awesome, i cant get enough of it. the only annoying thing is that every time in between mission almost everyone calls and wants to hang out, and when i refuse they dislike me  so far, most difficult mission was three leaf clovers. every single fucking time police got me at the chase, but there was very simple solution to this, i just drove into pay 'n spray, and that's it, got rid of the chase.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 30, 2010)

They are already doing the Sly Cooper Collection hopefully they do more, which could lead to a new title designed specifically for the PS3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i think i had enough of Demon's Souls, saw every possible NPC, PW/PB world tendencies, even that ashole mephistofeles or something. his accent is creepy and disturbing.
> anywho, started playing GTA4, didnt like it very much at first, but now shit is awesome, i cant get enough of it. the only annoying thing is that every time in between mission almost everyone calls and wants to hang out, and when i refuse they dislike me  so far, most difficult mission was three leaf clovers. every single fucking time police got me at the chase, but there was very simple solution to this, i just drove into pay 'n spray, and that's it, got rid of the chase.



HOW DID U GET SICK OF IT?

WAS JW CUZ IM GONNA BUY THE GAME


----------



## Id (Jun 30, 2010)

Xenogears HD


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> HOW DID U GET SICK OF IT?
> 
> WAS JW CUZ IM GONNA BUY THE GAME



Yea, you can get sick of Demons Souls. It's just like every other game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

I never got bored of DMC3 SE  And Onimusha games :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

I just bought Assassin's Creed II used... beat the first two "levels", but I think tomorrow I'll bring it back and get Naruto Storm, beat it, return it within the week and grab Assassin's Creed II again. Ya know, rent a few good games 32.00$- before I know to stick with Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> I never got bored of DMC3 SE  And Onimusha games :33



Onimusha :33


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

The games were amazing, the music pek


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> The games were amazing, the music pek



Jean Reno.pek


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Jacque Blanc was awesome


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Why dont Capcom make a fifth one  Its in their top 5 best selling Franchise yet they turn a blind eye 

I remember the Tenso  Epic blades


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCLe9bJYbRs[/YOUTUBE]

Epic theme is epic

Shame Jean couldn't do the VA for the English release, that would have been awesome


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jum_fjDNC7k[/YOUTUBE] 

Samanosuke's  

Epic memories flooding back.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> HOW DID U GET SICK OF IT?
> 
> WAS JW CUZ IM GONNA BUY THE GAME


 
well, i finished game three times on one profile, once more on a different character, unlocked everything, and killing enemies become so darn easy for me, especially bosses. two most difficult ones was flamelurker and the false king, the rest are piece of cake. penetrator looked sooooooo cool but with my blueblood sword i killed him in one go. the only thing left for to do was upgrading my weapons. i had almost every single set of armor. coolest one is gloom armor imo.
who knows, i may play the game again and again in the future just like i did with Oblivion and Fallout3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> well, i finished game three times on one profile, once more on a different character, unlocked everything, and killing enemies become so darn easy for me, especially bosses. two most difficult ones was flamelurker and the false king, the rest are piece of cake. penetrator looked sooooooo cool but with my blueblood sword i killed him in one go. the only thing left for to do was upgrading my weapons. i had almost every single set of armor. coolest one is gloom armor imo.
> who knows, i may play the game again and again in the future just like i did with Oblivion and Fallout3.



I SEE, I WAS ALSO WONDERING HOW DOES THE STAMINA SYSTEM FEEL LIKE, IS IT OUT OF PLACE? OR DOES IT MAKE THE GAME? 

THIS GAME COULD BE ONE OF MY FAVORITE GAMES EVER


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> I SEE, I WAS ALSO WONDERING HOW DOES THE STAMINA SYSTEM FEEL LIKE, IS IT OUT OF PLACE? OR DOES IT MAKE THE GAME?
> 
> THIS GAME COULD BE ONE OF MY FAVORITE GAMES EVER


 
stamina is very important, since it controls how much you can block and how many swings can you make. i always preferred light swords so i could do more swings. my shield was purple flame+8, almost no enemy could brake my guard.
put your souls on your stamina, max is 160, you can stop there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

HD FFVI for PS3.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd buy some PS2 redos, actually. I'm normally against it, but PS2 games don't look right on my TV.
> 
> Mainly games I haven't played though. Like Shadow of the Colossus and ICO depending on the prices. Maybe a bundle pack.
> 
> And Okami.



I heard that ICO and Shadow are coming to the PS3 in HD in a bundle. 

Fucking sweet.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> I heard that ICO and Shadow are coming to the PS3 in HD in a bundle.
> 
> Fucking sweet.



Sweet Jesus! :33


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd like GTA: SA, and FF10 in HD, with trophy support.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2010)

IS IT ONIMUSHA TIEM NAO?!


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

That Onimusha talk got me so nostalgic i wen an bought a PS2 with Onimusha 3 and MGS2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

WHENS THE NEXT DYNASTY WARRIORS GAME?


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkIhvprU7FI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Best intro ever


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear they are making an Onimusha movie with Takeshi Kaneshiro as Samanosuke.

They should get Jean Reno again and buddy up again for an epic movie.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow! I'd never seen that before! Time to dust off my PS2.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont think it will happen


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I need to buy a copy first. Looked it up. It's 19 bucks. First some gameplay trailers though, before I buy.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

It's probably the best Onimusha in the series.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree Za Warudo, great game. Cant wait to lead the Oni army into battle


----------



## Kaki (Jul 1, 2010)

> WHENS THE NEXT DYNASTY WARRIORS GAME?





There is also Ninety nine knights 2 and a new Samurai Warriors coming up. And warriors of troy.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninety Nine Nights 2 has ONE MIRRION TWOOPS.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2010)

Disgaea 1 in HD PLOX


----------



## VioNi (Jul 2, 2010)

I tried playing Uncharted 2 and died like two minutes into the game. I'm so garbage at these type of games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Give me the game so I can try it.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Give me the game so I can try it.



Not mine, it's my friends.

I like the game though. I like laughing at my failures.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Steal the game and give me it. :33


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

CMX, corrupting the youth of America one innocent child at a time.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2010)

> Ninety Nine Nights 2 has ONE MIRRION TWOOPS.


I personally like it because it's so _extream_.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2010)

phew, seems i overdid it, whole day non stop GTA4 awesomness. i did deal ending, now trying revenge ending, fell into the stupid sea on my stupid bike few times, i give up for the moment. from the first impressio i got the feeling that i will not be playing this game again. had enough.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, I loved every minute of Red Dead but GTA did not go as smooth with me, I may pick it back up.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 4, 2010)

another reason why Demon's Souls is awesome (none of them is me)


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2010)

Double money on Uncharted 2 until wed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

Someone want to help me really quickly?

I don't give two shits about Trophies, but I'd like to change my PSN name and keep my game saves. Can I do that? How?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't think you can, you have to make a new account. You could try copying the saves onto a usb stick and bringing them over to your new profile.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

I may try that... that's so fucking frustrating.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 4, 2010)

That may not work for some games. I did something similar for FF13, it let me load the game but i wasn't able to save at all from the loaded file.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I copied some data over to my new name, and thats fine.. but Transformers War for Cybertron I can't copy at all which is damn frustrating.. it's encrypted and I really just want it on my other profile e_o


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

So fellow PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which PS3 exclusive do you guys think has been the best so far?

I'm having a hard time to choose between Uncharted and God of War 3


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

God of War III? The best?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Uncharted 2  The game is perfect


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> God of War III? The best?



What's so funny about that? God of War 3 has been a massive successful hit. 

But it's hard to choose between Uncharted 2 and GOW. 

What's urs?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

It really isnt Uncharted 2 stomp GOW hands down.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm also thinking about Metal Gear Solid 4, fucking PS3 and their excellent exlcusives fucking my brain lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

It's funny because it's a ten hour game with some epic boss battles, but otherwise it's simply a rather good action game. Really nothing to it, what it gave people liked, and it gave what fans wanted. the last bit of plot, giant battles, lots of gore, prettier graphics... nothing special, but definitely good. 

But best PS3 exclusive? That really is a difficult one. I don't think there is one, to be honest. The PS3 doesn't have the most excellent exclusives list.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Well Infamous is also excellent same with MGS4. But Uncharted 2 is just above the rest imo.

Who has excellent exclusives then Echo?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> It's funny because it's a ten hour game with some epic boss battles, but otherwise it's simply a rather good action game. Really nothing to it, what it gave people liked, and it gave what fans wanted. the last bit of plot, giant battles, lots of gore, prettier graphics... nothing special, but definitely good.
> 
> But best PS3 exclusive? That really is a difficult one. I don't think there is one, to be honest. The PS3 doesn't have the most excellent exclusives list.



Are you serious? PS3 don't have excellent exclusives list?

MGS4
Ucharted 1+2
GOW 3
Infamous
Heavy Rain

And that's just a few, we have better exclusives then 360.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

Firstly you misunderstood. I don't think there is a single best exclusive because they all cater to different genres and audiences, so it would depend on the person.

Then when I said the exclusive list wasn't that great it was a separate comment.

It does have a decent list of games, but to complete yours a bit more...


*Spoiler*: __ 



3D Dot Game Heroes
Demon's Souls
*God of War*
Heavy Rain
Infamous
Katamari
Killzone
*Little Big Planet*
*Metal Gear*
Motor Storm
Pixeljunk
Ratchet and Clank
Resistance
SOCOM
*Uncharted*




The Bold ones are arguably the biggest titles. I never said they have a terrible list, just not a fantastic one. It could use more original titles, and I'm not saying by comparison to the xbox or the wii. I'm just saying _in general_ it could use more diversity.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Resistance series and Heavy Rain are outstanding


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 5, 2010)

Heavy Rain ain't worth 60 bucks....


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Its like marmite i guess :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> *Resistance series* and Heavy Rain are outstanding



I'm a big Insomniac fanboy, but Resistance has some problems to say the least.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I hated the first Resistance, the second one held my interest a bit longer but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 5, 2010)

They were both quite good, but I enjoyed playing the first one more.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 5, 2010)

lol I actually like Marimite. Try again


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> So fellow PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which PS3 exclusive do you guys think has been the best so far?
> 
> I'm having a hard time to choose between Uncharted and God of War 3



Uncharted easily, even heavy rain and infamous are better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2010)

*YLoD Madness*

finally coming out.. my ps3 got the ylod 

and there aren't any fat ps3s in retailers 

guess should wait for the move bundle 

but i hate the slim, i want to play ps2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

IM GETTING DEMONS SOULS TODAY!!!

woot excited, be excited for me!

How long is one playthrough for a good player, who usually beats rpgs 10-20 hours before the reviewers say it will end(story wise), for example, beating Zelda TP in 25-30hrs instead of lol 40-50.

50+ hours or less? Jw, i will get anyways


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> lol I actually like Marimite. Try again



 

You obviously dont know what i was saying


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

... Infamous isn't good, why does everyone think it was? I mean everyone's entitled to their own opinion but... whats so great about Infamous?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 6, 2010)

Echø said:


> ... Infamous isn't good, why does everyone think it was? I mean everyone's entitled to their own opinion but... whats so great about Infamous?


Exactly. Infamous was above average at best...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> ... Infamous isn't good, why does everyone think it was? I mean everyone's entitled to their own opinion but... whats so great about Infamous?



That's easy for me it's fun gameplay, good graphics, good story *Great twist*, cool way of using one power in multple ways, replayability is there. 

Of course it's all based on my opinion but again people try to convince me little big planet is more then a then average and I'll never understand that. All comes down to what you find fun.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

crazymtf believe Infamous was > LBP? 

Well, to each his own..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> IM GETTING DEMONS SOULS TODAY!!!
> 
> woot excited, be excited for me!
> 
> ...


 Probably right around 25-30 mark. I was 14 hours in (it felt like I've been playing for 1000000 hours) and already towards the end of the game before I quit.

That's if you adapt quickly, don't restart 10 times like I did, and don't quit the game for months at a time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> crazymtf believe Infamous was > LBP?
> 
> Well, to each his own..



LBP was probably the most boring game I've ever played in my whole life and I played alot of games


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 6, 2010)

LBR really isn't for everybody....


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, no game appeals to everyone


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> You obviously dont know what i was saying



Explain then


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> crazymtf believe Infamous was > LBP?
> 
> Well, to each his own..





crazymtf said:


> LBP was probably the most boring game I've ever played in my whole life and I played alot of games



Well, saying inFAMOUS > LBP is retarded in the first place. You can surely compare those games right?


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

Khris said:


> finally coming out.. my ps3 got the ylod
> 
> and there aren't any fat ps3s in retailers
> 
> ...



i've sent my fat to sony twice. the one i had for  3 years crapped out on me and then they sent me a refurbished one which crapped out on me in just 2wks. so right now im sitting on my 3rd ps3 fat.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Eh. At least your PS3s are backwards compatible. I love my slim to death, but I wish there was... even a physical add-on that costs like fifty bucks, so that we could also play PS2 games on our PS3.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

I got my ps2 right next to the triple, problem solved


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

I sold mine to a friend for 20 bucks... I had a PS2/3 and he had nothing... gave him a 720p HD TV 15 inches and a PS2 slim for 20 bucks...


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

What  He must be one hell of a friend to get such a sweett deal.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

I met him about five months ago... the friends I've known longer get things like free PSPs and free Nintendo DS, and free PS2 games and I lug there ass around in my '96 Monte Carlo SS 

Oh, I also buy them pokemaynz for DS


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

You are ballinz arent you


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

I work 26 hours a week and make 8.25 an hour


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 6, 2010)

DC Universe Online is p2p






 i wanted to get that but thats not gonna happen anymore


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sad that there ain't no sequel to Heavy Rain 

No Heavy Rain 2 

I wish more games like Heavy Rain come out, they should make that shit into a movie  though it would be fail.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

so my ps3 gets that YLOD, so my only options are to buy a new one or send it in and pay $150?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I'm sad that there ain't no sequel to Heavy Rain



Dude, Heavy Rain came out only a few months ago. Give it some time.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I'm sad that there ain't no sequel to Heavy Rain
> 
> No Heavy Rain 2
> 
> I wish more games like Heavy Rain come out, they should make that shit into a movie  though it would be fail.


This fanmade movie trailer looks good:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2S40gXwyzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

^

That movie trailer would make the most insane film ever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

that trailer did look very good.


----------



## Junas (Jul 6, 2010)

So I just got Demon's Souls thanks to several people mentioning it in this thread. Had to get it to see for myself. I will give my first impressions after I start playing this game. Looking forward to a great experience with the possibility of butt hurt...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

I may get the game as well after all the talk... hmm...


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2010)

Junas said:


> So I just got Demon's Souls thanks to *LOOK AT MY SIG AND AVATAR IT IS CASH CAREFULLY DIPPED IN AWESOME SAUCE, NO?*



Good to see someone else out there has taste in movies almost as sexy as my own. 

Oh and thumbs up about whatever you came here for.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Darn you westerns and your glancin off screen!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Darn you westerns and your glancin off screen!



No need to get mad about it. With a few years of hard work and a bit of luck YOU TOO can have a salty Sergio Leone goon as an avatar. 

For what its worth your Toonami avy/set isn't terrible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

Why thank you kind sir. I've had a great many people ask me why it says "bang" over and over again. I think the next person who asks, I'm just going to tell them it's foreshadowing my inevitable turn from sane to possibly shooting them in the lower crotch region with a revolver.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 7, 2010)

What the hell would a heavy rain sequel be about?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2010)

Khris said:


> finally coming out.. my ps3 got the ylod
> 
> and there aren't any fat ps3s in retailers
> 
> ...



Send it to 


They'll have your system working like a new one. Sent mines  two weeks ago, and got it back in less than a week time period.

I'm  glad that I listen to the people who told me to send it to gopher instead of Sony. It was Sony update six months ago that fucked up my system in the first place, why give them my money to fix what they caused.

$190.00 my ass, and I don't want your shitty refurbished ps3 slim neither.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2010)

Kaki said:


> What the hell would a heavy rain sequel be about?



Kid grows up, becomes some weird ass serial killer dude. 

The twist? You play as the kid while committing the crime, have to cover your steps and fuck with your pursuers. You also take control over copy cat killers.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 7, 2010)

I have yet to play Heavy Rain


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Kid grows up, becomes some weird ass serial killer dude.
> 
> The twist? You play as the kid while committing the crime, have to cover your steps and fuck with your pursuers. You also take control over copy cat killers.



Hmm, that could be interesting. Add some science-fiction shit in their and I'm sold!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 7, 2010)

My Dual Shock 3 battery is charged up but every time I hate the home button it doesn't want to turn on and it only turns on when have the usb cable connected to the ps3 anybody know what the problem is?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 7, 2010)

> You play as the kid while committing the crime, have to cover your steps and fuck with your pursuers.



I'd be cool with that. But it could be any serial killer.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 7, 2010)

Fear 2 is awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2010)

Fear 3 will be AWESOME.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 7, 2010)

Alma scared me 2 times last night. Looking for ammo and then turning around only to be stared in the face. Shit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 7, 2010)

what are you guys buying this year? i need multiplay suggestions


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 7, 2010)

Force Unleashed 2, Black Ops, Assassin Creed 2. At the moment top of the must buy list. 
I luckily found the Ultimate Sith Edition of the first one for 20 quid 2 days ago.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 7, 2010)

Imma star trek man


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 7, 2010)

Are there any good Star Trek games? I remember that old FPS PC one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

War for Cybertron on the PS3 has great online.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 7, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> Are there any good Star Trek games? I remember that old FPS PC one.


That was Star Trek Elite Force iirc. 
There is Star Trek Online


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 7, 2010)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood will be a massive success.

Just saw the trailer for the online gameplay, holy shit. I wanna be the doctor and the pope 

Also that Assassin chick looks so fucking hot 

Might tell my gf to be the hot assassin chick and then I'll kill her by my assassin pope


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Death Spank comes out soon for PSN. That looks pretty good.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death Spank comes out soon for PSN. That looks pretty good.


I've got my eye on Death Spank as well, but I would just get it on 360 if I were going to get it.


Kaki said:


> You either have higher standards than me or a lot more time on your hands than I do. Which is it?
> 
> I've got a stack of games I don't know if I'll get through ever.


Well, I would love to get my hands on Heavy Rain still, but other than that I'm pretty much out of ideas with this box.

Keep in mind I pretty much always play multiplatform games on Xbox or PC.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2010)

anyone here going to bother with psn+?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone here going to bother with psn+?


fuck no, never


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone here going to bother with psn+?


No, not unless it turns out to be something very special.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, not unless it turns out to be something very special.



Read that in Richard Ayoade's voice. Hilarious.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

It's just a fancy name for Xbox Live Gold account, no thanks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't believe no one else is butthurt dc universe online is p2p on the ps3


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really care about DC Universe.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I'm happy for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I've got my eye on Death Spank as well, but I would just get it on 360 if I were going to get it.
> 
> Well, I would love to get my hands on Heavy Rain still, but other than that I'm pretty much out of ideas with this box.
> 
> Keep in mind I pretty much always play multiplatform games on Xbox or PC.


  But the PS3 is better.  Why would you get it on the XBOX? 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can't believe no one else is butthurt dc universe online is p2p on the ps3


 I'm always butthurt when a MMORPG is made.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 8, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

not really interested in that game


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2010)

> anyone here going to bother with psn+?


I am giving it a try to see if it pays off. I buy a good bit of stuff on PSN and I like discounts so....

I'm not certain but I believe LIVE sliver does not have netflix, facebook, or online gameplay. 



> Well, I would love to get my hands on Heavy Rain still, but other than that I'm pretty much out of ideas with this box.
> 
> Keep in mind I pretty much always play multiplatform games on Xbox or PC.



I see. And if you are on top of your games there are not many coming out for a month or two.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone here going to bother with psn+?



maybe after a year


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm always butthurt when a MMORPG is made.



The Old Republic is going to rape though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

Rape your dreams of playing good games maybe.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 10, 2010)

Demon's Souls keeps amuzing me. i created third (new) character and started to play online most of the time. i gotta say, i have played other multiplayers, this one (and COD4) is the best so far. every time black phantom breaks into  my world, my hands dont stop shaking from excitement. i stayed up till morning and played this awesome game. my game is Asian version, and i am surprised there are still soooooo many people playing this game. i have kept my soul level low, so i can play with larger number of people. totally awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, really so good? I heard the difficulty really fucks everyone up though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 10, 2010)

Does HQ mode on the ps3 headset work on select games?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wow, really so good? I heard the difficulty really fucks everyone up though.



It has some surprises but as long as you don't worry about losing souls too much and play cautiously you'll do fine.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2010)

I want The Old Republic. 

When does that shit come out again??


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I want The Old Republic.
> 
> When does that shit come out again??



Sometime 2011 I think


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally got my hands on Super Street Fighter IV.

Ugh, I'm fucking turrible...


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2010)

You want to run some matches. Best way to get better is to play someone better.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 12, 2010)

Fuck the new UFC game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

The old UFC game had its charm, but I gave it up in about 3 days.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2010)

Who spends money on UFC games? O.o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Crazy people, I guess. 

I bought it because I was bored, had nothing to do, like the UFC, and heard it was good. 

I returned it the next week for Star Ocean 4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 12, 2010)

Has a demo even been announced?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Has a demo even been announced?



The game's coming out in November, which is not that far off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

The more important question is, who is going to get Death Spank tomorrow?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 12, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> The game's coming out in November, which is not that far off


True, but Assassin's Creed has never had demos. Might see a multiplayer one come out though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> You want to run some matches. Best way to get better is to play someone better.



Yeah, I know. Finally stopped wimping out and played my first two online matches, got murdered.

I don't know if I'm just having trouble with the d-pad, or it's just not playing any fighter for the better half of a decade, but I'm having trouble just pulling of dragon punch consistently.

EDIT: Scratch that, I think I was just nervous about fighting some douchebag who could tear me to shreds and appearing like a idiot to them. Them taunting me didn't help much.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2010)

man, am i stuck or what? playing demon's souls. i'm in world 3-3, old monk tower, i'm in soul form, and a black phantom has broken into my world. now i cant revive myself with ephemeral eye stone and cant summon a blue phantom either. i'll just wait for him to leave, i guess he wont. i thought when in soul form, black phantoms cant break into your world. if i walk in there, it's a sure death for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Go wreckless on his ass and backstab him.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 13, 2010)

New UFC is alright, but the sudden random difficulty spike doesn't make sense.  I made Overeem, with similiar style, and got 30 wins and 2 loses.  Only lost to submissions from Big Nog and Frank Mir.

Enjoying WC 2010 game ATM, taking England to the WC with my own decisions, Rooney lone striker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I didn't like the old UFC submission game. It made no sense to me, nor did the defense mechanisms.

I had made a mini Cro Cop on there and was head-kicking my way to victory very easily until I met up with a couple submission guys.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 13, 2010)

Indeed, which I why I always make sure to go big on defense on anything ground.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 13, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> man, am i stuck or what? playing demon's souls. i'm in world 3-3, old monk tower, i'm in soul form, and a black phantom has broken into my world. now i cant revive myself with ephemeral eye stone and cant summon a blue phantom either. i'll just wait for him to leave, i guess he wont. i thought when in soul form, black phantoms cant break into your world. if i walk in there, it's a sure death for me.



Old monk is a special case, that boss is a summoned BP if any other players are in the area regardless of form. I've actually been summoned as that boss a few times


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 13, 2010)

Get Modnation Racers!

This game is DAMN good. 

Maybe ever better customization that LBP.

Either that, or it's just flashier. 

But nonetheless, it's a very fun game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 14, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Old monk is a special case, that boss is a summoned BP if any other players are in the area regardless of form. I've actually been summoned as that boss a few times



in the end i desided to go in and i got my ass handed to me, this stupid lag is killing me, the player is miles away from me and when he swings his sword i get killed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 14, 2010)

Notice anything similar?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm saving up and nearer and nearer to my goal of getting a PS3 slim real soon. I want to ask for a recommendation of ps3 games out there especially exclusives (if they're multi-platform, I'd get it for my 360 b/c of price anyway so yeah). 

I've already beaten Metal Gear Solid 4 with my borrowed ps3 from my friend. The ones I have my eyes on right now is FFXIII (It's not an exclusive but I live in Asia and apparently the 360 version is not available there. imma get the Asian version as it has Japanese voices+English/Chinese text instead of English voices 8D), inFamous, Uncharted 2 and Yakuza 3. Got anymore good ones?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 15, 2010)

Demon's Souls
Valkyria Chronicles
Atelier Rorona
Modnation Racers
Fat Princess (PSN title)
Sly Collection (when it's released)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Demon's Souls
> Valkyria Chronicles
> Atelier Rorona
> Modnation Racers
> ...



Beware of Demon's Souls as well as Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Beware of Demon's Souls as well as Valkyria Chronicles.



Beware of this guy's critiques.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Beware of Demon's Souls as well as Valkyria Chronicles.



                                .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Beware of this guy's critiques.



I did not say it was a bad thing, son. 



Nova said:


> .



I agree that those games are all good, yes.

But Demon's Souls is also notorious for being ridiculously hard, too.

I tried playing it and spent a good ten hours on the beginning levels until I said "fuck this" and got me Modnation racers. 

VC is good too, but is known to piss you off.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 16, 2010)

I got like 50 games and recently bought Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition and GOW3. I don't know why I keep buying when I've only completed like 7 in the list.  

Man, GOW3 is incredible.   I'm on the Hades bit where you use the Wife's coffin to break into the statue. Force Unleashed, I played that shit on the PS2, feels incredibly different on the PS3, on the Junk planet, stuck on it too, don't know where to go.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> I got like 50 games and recently bought Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition and GOW3. I don't know why I keep buying when I've only completed like 7 in the list.
> 
> Man, GOW3 is incredible.   I'm on the Hades bit where you use the Wife's coffin to break into the statue. Force Unleashed, I played that shit on the PS2, feels incredibly different on the PS3, on the Junk planet, stuck on it too, don't know where to go.



I'm the same. 

I bought like 3000 dollars worth of games and I only play like 1 once a month.

I still have like 20 PS3 games to beat including God of War 3. 20 Xbox360 games too and DS, PSP etc etc.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Demon's Souls
> Valkyria Chronicles
> *Atelier Rorona*
> Modnation Racers
> ...



I don't know about that one, it seems like a really niche game with no really strong/positive import feedback to stand on it's own. Valkyria Chronicles and Demon's Souls had that going for it, so those games' quality and word-of-mouth which actually helped out a lot. But yeah, Rorona doesn't have that standing in it's favor so I wouldn't start recommending that just yet.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, I'm thinking of Disgaea 3 as well. I liked 1 and 2, will I like 3? :0


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish Will Smith was in Red Dead Redemption.

 In West Elizabeth born and raised on the prairie is where I spent most of my days, Chillin' out, maxin and relaxin all cool and playing some poker inside of the saloon when a couple of guys who were up to no good, started makin trouble in my neighborhood! I got in one little duel and the army got scared they said "your goin out West ya better be prepared." I whistled for my horse and when it came near it was dark almost black and had a fast little rear! If anything I could say this steed was a rare treat but I thought man forget it yo home to the prairie! I pulled up to a house about 7 or 8 and I yelled to my horsie yo homes, smell ya lata! I looked at my kingdom, I could finally rest, and sleep in my bed as I chill in the West.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2010)

^ How long did it take for you to think of that.

Damn I wanted 16,000th post.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

Took me about three minutes


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2010)

Knight of Fate said:


> Ah, I'm thinking of Disgaea 3 as well. I liked 1 and 2, will I like 3? :0



If you liked the first two, you'll like 3. Not to mention they made grinding a bit easier with the puppy paw stick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Puppy Paw Stick pissed me off more than anything. It missed like 87% of the time.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn God of War 3. I can't get past the hermes part because my game glitches every time I go to finish him off. He doesn't speak during the cutscene either.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2010)

you wont believe what just happened to me. as usual playing Demon's Souls. i am in 1-4 area, going to kill False King Allant. i summoned two phantoms and we played quiet nice till the elevator part. i passed through the fog, guess what? those two assholes stayed in the elevator as you know with additional phantom, difficulty in defeating boss is getting harder. now i have to deal with the boss all alone. man, luckily i survived till the end and when i was about to kill him those two phantoms appeared. fucking disappointment. 

another possibility is that they were late for the fog gate and elevator started to go down, so they had to go down and come back up.

anyway, breathtaking experience, still awesome game. 

my Uncharted 2 game arrived few days ago, but i still fucking play demon's souls.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Just bought my second PS3 slim.

Why?

20 bucks with 3 games and a mic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

After I beat Death Spank, and maybe Trinity Universe, and possibly get Nier and beat that, I might play Demon's Souls again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

I currently have on my list to play and beat:

Transformers War for Cybertron, Dead Space, Red Dead Redemption, GTA IV


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Just bought my second PS3 slim.
> 
> Why?
> 
> *20 bucks* with 3 games and a mic



EXPLAIN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

He probably is buying a ps2 and is getting suckered. 



Or maybe he's ripping some poor old lady off.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

Is he doing the $200 trade in offer at gamestop?


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2010)

^That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Wait, what is that offer?


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I see. Well I could steal someone's PS3, I guess.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

In your dreams silly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you real or a projection?


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

Double entendre ftw.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2010)

which cheap games should I get?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2010)

i got my second platinum, first InFamous and second Demon's Souls, i still play it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2010)

Meh .. I have a platinum edition Uncharted, it looks so horrible next to my other games. 

(if you're talking about trophies, I'm going to plat it next week)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Meh .. I have a platinum edition Uncharted, it looks so horrible next to my other games.
> 
> (if you're talking about trophies, I'm going to plat it next week)



i did 85% of the Uncharted and lost interest to go on, after i try Uncharted 2, i'll see if it's worth it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2010)

The trophies seem fairly trivial to unlock, getting all 60 treasures is going to be a massive pain though


----------



## Gene (Jul 30, 2010)

Bioshock or R&C, tachi.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2010)

Your set is beautiful genie 

Did you get my friend invite confirmation? :0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, I still want Uncharted 2, but I don't to pay anything more than 20 bucks for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

i got about 80 bucks whats a good game similar to demons souls?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> i got about 80 bucks whats a good game similar to demons souls?



Mount and Blade


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Mount and Blade





wtf is that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Apparently a good game similar to Demon's Souls? 

I've heard of it, but I don't recall ever checking it out. I think it's probably bad and he's trying to pull one over on you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

yeh well do you have any suggestions cmx?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Game similar to demon's souls? You'll have to go to classic JRPG's for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

NIER's various environments remind me of Demon's Souls, but it isn't similar to it in very many regards.

In what ways are you looking for similarity?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> wtf is that?



Imagine Demon Soul's but with no magic and worse graphics but with horses.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

It sucks. ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

ok how about some good jrpgs


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> It sucks. ...



It goes hard, especially with mods. 


Nier is good. Disgaea if you like serious time sinks. Eternal Sonata was nice and so was Folklore.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

I love how Star Ocean the last hope was a 360 exclusive. what the fuck, square enix. what the fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I love how Star Ocean the last hope was a 360 exclusive. what the fuck, square enix. what the fuck.



Not anymore, its out on the PS3 as well. Either way i hated the game lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

is psn down i cant access the server


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it? What? Shit. Where have I been? Is it not good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Star Ocean was pretty good, actually. The story wasn't all that impressive or anything, but the game was fun up until you get stuck in a dungeon where you can't save for literally 3 hours.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't like it, i know some people on here did. The PS3 version is Star Ocean the Last Hope International.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I still want Uncharted 2, but I don't to pay anything more than 20 bucks for it.


It's platinum already right?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Use the internet dude.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Use the internet dude.


Platinums dont cary over regions, it is platinum in my region, that doesnt make it platinum in the USA


----------



## Wicked (Jul 31, 2010)

UC2 is worth every penny


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been playing the Lost Planet 2 CO OP demo. Why in gods green earth were reviewers slating this game? It's awesome


----------



## Wicked (Jul 31, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I've been playing the Lost Planet 2 CO OP demo. Why in gods green earth were reviewers slating this game? It's awesome



I rented the game and it has no flavor


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I've been playing the Lost Planet 2 CO OP demo. Why in gods green earth were reviewers slating this game? It's awesome



Largely because the checkpoint and level design in the game wasn't so grand, which the demo doesn't really show.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2010)

Star Ocean 4 was awful, ugh. I could only stomach it for like 2-3 hours. It's a shame but I doubt the series will ever return to the glory of SO2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> It's platinum already right?


 No idea.


Ech? said:


> Use the internet dude.


 I have looked around online, but it's not cheap online, either. At best I could get it for 40 bucks or so. :taichou I might try to trade it on craigslist or something again.


DragonSlayer said:


> Star Ocean 4 was awful, ugh. I could only stomach it for like 2-3 hours. It's a shame but I doubt the series will ever return to the glory of SO2.


 It was pretty fun, I thought. The cutscenes were damn epic as well, especially towards the end.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

All my friends have Uncharted 2, I hate them


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2010)

Borrow it from one of them.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

Never, ever will I borrow a PS3 game. What if I finish it, sit with 2% trophies and the guy never wants to give it to me again? I'll sit with 2% shame. 

I'd rather buy it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> All my friends have Uncharted 2, I hate them


You should steal that game for me. :33



Tachikoma said:


> Never, ever will I borrow a PS3 game. What if I finish it, sit with 2% trophies and the guy never wants to give it to me again? I'll sit with 2% shame.
> 
> I'd rather buy it


But you finished it, right? Fuck the trophies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Never, ever will I borrow a PS3 game. What if I finish it, sit with 2% trophies and the guy never wants to give it to me again? I'll sit with 2% shame.
> 
> I'd rather buy it



Just stop giving a shit about trophies. What with how janky the upload process and trying to show them off is, it was pretty easy for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah people still give me shit about my 7% on RE5, fuck that game I already finished it many, many times on xbox


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Nobody gives me shit about my trophy collections.


Mainly because I have no friends.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay I convinced Sayo to dload the Lost Planet 2 CO OP demo, now just Gene and Heero to go


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2010)

Me and Mario are treasure hunting in Uncharted 2 these days


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 2, 2010)

Treasure hunting in UC2 is fun, but difficult. D: I have like 80+ now though. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Stop making me want to go buy UC2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2010)

Treasure hunting as in online. Game was platinum'd ages ago


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 2, 2010)

I won't be able to reach platinum anyway. No people to play online with. xD It's been a while since I last played UC2 ... I've been busy playing other games. Close to reaching platinum on God of War III though (two left)


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah well I'm getting FFVSXIII!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Me and Mario are treasure hunting in Uncharted 2 these days


Get @downstairs and leave my Mario alone


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Still don't know what platinum is.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2010)

I got the Uncharted 2 platinum in four days. I used a video walkthrough for the remaining treasures, though.


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Never, ever will I borrow a PS3 game. What if I finish it, sit with 2% trophies and the guy never wants to give it to me again? I'll sit with 2% shame.


It's called stealing, tachi. :3


----------



## happygolucky2001 (Aug 2, 2010)

It makes no difference +1 
they are both the same to mee


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still don't know what platinum is.



You get a platinum trophy when you've collected every single trophy out there in the game. 100% completion for the trophies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> You get a platinum trophy when you've collected every single trophy out there in the game. 100% completion for the trophies.


 Oh, dear lord. I never got one of them.


----------



## Memos (Aug 2, 2010)

The only platinum I have to this day is for Prince of Persia... It felt good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 12 of them

Superior


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2010)

I just give up after 95%


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

I just play the game and end up with whatever I naturally achieved. Which is usually quite a few, though I never think twice about it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 2, 2010)

Finished Uncharted: Drakes Fortune today

Amazing


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 2, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Finished Uncharted: Drakes Fortune today
> 
> Amazing


UC1 was great, but the checkpoints are very horrible compared to UC2's.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been in a trophy addiction for about 2 years. 

Things are really starting to accelerate in change in my life so that I can hopefully drop the addiction (and still play some of just the best games and enjoy them for what they are and disregard trophies).

I do not know for sure but I feel I'm reaching a point of breakthrough in my life. 

I just to to psn Lv. 17....


----------



## Frostman (Aug 3, 2010)

psn10. Im a bit of of trophy addict as well. But thats mainly because i rent more then i buy. Its good since its let me fully enjoy games i wouldn't buy. But right now i can't build up the will to play the two games ive rented. Im gonna cancel my gamefly and focus on the ones i own.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Gamefly, eh?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

Free gamestop rentals > gamefly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess, but they don't have the same selection.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2010)

Ha my psn level is 3, suck it trophy whores!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Ha my psn level is 3, suck it trophy whores!



So you're proud of having a low trophy score, but don't want to borrow Uncharted 2 in fear of having a low trophy percentage...

Logic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2010)

Logik is for people of sound mind!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't even know where to look to find my trophy level.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2010)

It's that star thingy. I never really bothered to check till today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Stary thingy, huh?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, the number next to the star thingy. Omg i'm lvl 6


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll maybe check my level if I remeber some time this week when I play NIER again. I've been watching a shit-ton of TV though this week.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> UC1 was great, but the checkpoints are very horrible compared to UC2's.



I agree               .


----------



## Kaki (Aug 3, 2010)

What tv are you seeing CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

The Good Guys
Psych
Warehouse 13
Burn Notice
White Collar

Otherwise known as the powerblock.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

I could care less about the others, except Burn Notice and Psych.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

The World said:


> I could care less about the others, except Burn Notice and Psych.


 How much less?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## Kaki (Aug 3, 2010)

I only saw the first of The Good Guys

it was good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

The World said:


> I am 12 and what is this?


 English, mother-fucker! Do you speak it? 


Kaki said:


> I only saw the first of The Good Guys
> 
> it was good


 Yeah, it's a great show. Good blend of comedy, action, and sexy babes. It's a testosterone-feuled adventure into an updated look at old-school buddy cop movies from the 80s. Pure class.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

I like that dudes mustache.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

You think you like it? Imagine how the women must feel! 

They have to suffer through multiple changes of panties a day just because they catch a glimpse of that stache and drip buckets of moist lust.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2010)

I watch Psych, Burn Notice and The Good Guys. Are Warehouse 13 and White Collar on par with any of the aforementioned? Furthermore, do you watch Lie to Me, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I watch Psych, Burn Notice and The Good Guys. Are Warehouse 13 and White Collar on par with any of the aforementioned? Furthermore, do you watch Lie to Me, CMX?


 White Collar is probably one you'd like most certainly given your selection. It's like Burn Notice but with a con man/forger instead of a spy, and the FBI instead of a spy team.

Warehouse 13 is a great show, but it might not be up your alley unless you like sci-fi. It's like The Lost Room meets Fringe, but with the CIA.

I've never seen Lie to Me. I saw the previews, thoguht it looked interesting, saw it was on FOX, decided not to get trapped.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> White Collar is probably one you'd like most certainly given your selection. It's like Burn Notice but with a con man/forger instead of a spy, and the FBI instead of a spy team.
> 
> Warehouse 13 is a great show, but it might not be up your alley unless you like sci-fi. It's like The Lost Room meets Fringe, but with the CIA.
> 
> I've never seen Lie to Me. I saw the previews, thoguht it looked interesting, saw it was on FOX, decided not to get trapped.



I'm definitely into Sci-Fi, and The Lost Room and Fringe are both terrific shows. It's a shame that they didn't extend The Lost Room to a full length series. I actually made a  in the Konoha Theatre a few years ago, but alas, it didn't get much notice. Considering that they're akin to shows that I already enjoy, I'll add both shows to my list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

The Lost Room as pretty awesome, I was sure they were going to make it into a series up until that guy became an Item. At that point it would've been pretty hard to have a show where the main character is just completely invincible.

You won't be disappointed with Warehouse 13.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 4, 2010)

Any good reason to upgrade from a fat PS3 to a slim one if I can pay the difference in cash?

Is there anything the slim PS3 offers that the fat one doesn't?
Supposedly the blu-ray quality is better and the 3d technology?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2010)

The Slim is quieter, less prone to defects, it comes with a bigger HDD (although you could always buy a bigger HDD for your existing Phat) and it bitsreams Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. If any of that matters to you, consider upgrading.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

But what about the PS2 games?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't find my Final Fantasy 9 disks. 











The Slim looks better as well.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 4, 2010)

"bitsreams Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio"

would you consider this a big difference in the sound quality?

and i personally think fat looks better...just a shame i can't pick that fat shit up.
and i don't have any ps2 games haha, i picked gamecube (facepalm). but tbh, once i got my funds in check, ive always been willing to try games ive missed out on


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 4, 2010)

The fat one looks way better. Also the slim's HDD can be upgraded as well


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 4, 2010)

okay, so no REAL reason to upgrade to the slim then right?

i have 5.1 surround sound, idk if that dolby true HD benefits me or not


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

Slim looks better 


When people come into your room it doesn't stand out. I like that...


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But what about the PS2 games?



They should stay in the past. If you're fortunate enough to get a backwards compatible PS3 that isn't on its last legs, then that would be the best choice. I'm accustomed to not playing my PS2 games anymore, so I'm content with my Slim.



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> "bitsreams Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio"
> 
> would you consider this a big difference in the sound quality?



The vast majority of people will never notice the difference (or even care), but if you have a decent sound system, you will notice it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I still have my PS2, so it's not a big issue for me (though the PS2 hooked up to my TV doesn't look right anymore, I can't get the right ratio).

I also never was a big audiophile, so I wouldn't consider ugrading because of that. I do have a slim, but it's merely coincidental.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

My PS2 controllers don't work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll sell you one for 500 dollars.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2010)

You think Torchlight is good, I don't want your germs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I still would take your money, even though you're a souless monster. :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally got my Advent Children Complete in the mail today. 

I flinched when Sephiroth went through his foot. ._.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

what are your guys' opinions on the best 30$ games?


----------



## Appletart (Aug 7, 2010)

Uncharted 2 is platinum now


----------



## Vyse (Aug 7, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles comes to mind.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

alrighty, i was thinkin of maybe buying bayonetta but maybe thats a stretch


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm currently playing Prototype. I've finished the game, and now i'm trying to purchase the remaining upgrades so that i can go new game with all the upgrades there is.

Thing is, these fucking upgrades seems to never end! 

Everytime i purchase a bunch (after doing a lot of stuff in order to gather the huge amount of EP that is necessary to purchase them), more unlocked upgrades appears.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

God of War Collection is a great buy for $30.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 7, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I'm currently playing Prototype. I've finished the game, and now i'm trying to purchase the remaining upgrades so that i can go new game with all the upgrades there is.
> 
> Thing is, these fucking upgrades seems to never end!
> 
> Everytime i purchase a bunch (after doing a lot of stuff in order to gather the huge amount of EP that is necessary to purchase them), more unlocked upgrades appears.


That's because it's basically 'Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction' on the PS2/Xbox, that game basically everything Prototype had, down to the crazy surge of upgrades.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2010)

I didn't like Prototype, it felt really unpolished.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> That's because it's basically 'Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction' on the PS2/Xbox, that game basically everything Prototype had, down to the crazy surge of upgrades.



Besides the absurd number of upgrades why else do you compare it to Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction? 



Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't like Prototype, it felt really unpolished.



What do you mean?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2010)

the game felt like it could have spent more time in production, the world had an empty feel to it, the animations could have been a little smoother, just some minor things.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 7, 2010)

Prototype was an alright game. I fund the challenges really frustrating and really fun. My fingers were hurting from the number of times i attempted some of those things.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Besides the absurd number of upgrades why else do you compare it to Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction?


I mean the amount of destruction, the character animations (Alex's armor mode and widespread damge attack), and the mission/upgrade structure.

Don't get me wrong though, you couldn't control vehicles or impersonate other people, but you can do everything down to picking-up and tossing people at other objects/enemies, jump on and take down helicopters and fighter jets, go against similar-sized hulkbuster/robot enemies and bigger, toss military tanks at other things. He can break missile turrets off of military trucks and throw missiles until the turrets were empty.

Alex's boulders fists are similar to the Hulk breaking apart a wreaking-ball truck to use ball and wire as a weapon, or breaking a car apart to use as metal boxing gloves. Alex's body surfing is just Hulk flattening a city bus to use as a surf board/boomerang weapon.

The developers that made Prototype actually made Incredible Hulk: UD first, and no it wasn't a movie-based game. Check the gameplay youtube to see how similar the games are.

*Saints Row 3 'differentiating even further from GTA'*


*Possible 'Motorstorm Apocalypse' boxart*


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 9, 2010)

Speaking of Prototype, platinum'd it over a year ago


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I mean the amount of destruction, the character animations (Alex's armor mode and widespread damge attack), and the mission/upgrade structure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, you couldn't control vehicles or impersonate other people, but you can do everything down to picking-up and tossing people at other objects/enemies, jump on and take down helicopters and fighter jets, go against similar-sized hulkbuster/robot enemies and bigger, toss military tanks at other things. He can break missile turrets off of military trucks and throw missiles until the turrets were empty.
> 
> ...



I see...

And they're from the same developers.

Well, at least Alex has a versatile set of powers.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bought scott pilgrim vs the world

Waste of my fucking 10 bucks.


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Bought scott pilgrim vs the world
> 
> Waste of my fucking 10 bucks.



What's wrong with it? Except for the no online co-op.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Bought scott pilgrim vs the world
> 
> Waste of my fucking 10 bucks.



Bought Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.

Loving it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2010)

Corran said:


> What's wrong with it? Except for the no online co-op.


Clunky control, ridiculously retarded AI, short, etc...

If you have a friend to play with, then it's fun. But playing as single player is just dull and boring. It's just like playing Castle Crashers as a single player. But at least that game had an online co-op.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually the developers are supposed to be adding online co-op to both PS3/360 versions some time after the 360 version is released.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

wtf is a scott pilgrim?


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> wtf is a scott pilgrim?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

So the Farcry 2 online is down. I really wish it wasn't. That game was really fun.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

sounds like a lame game but an interesting movie


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Actually the developers are supposed to be adding online co-op to both PS3/360 versions some time after the 360 version is released.


where is the link?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim looks alright. I might try it some day if it's on sale for 5 bucks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim demo is fun

And I love the music


----------



## VioNi (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm just looking forward to the Scott Pilgrim movie. Games based off movies never really work out.


----------



## Felt (Aug 12, 2010)

This game is the best thing ever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I'm just looking forward to the Scott Pilgrim movie. Games based off movies never really work out.


Wrong, if you're into beat'em ups, it's great.


Ramona Flowers said:


> This game is the best thing ever.



Nope, it doesn't even come anywhere close to Castle Crashers.


----------



## Felt (Aug 12, 2010)

^ ok.. in my opinion....


Also, it's not a game based off a movie, it's a game based off a comic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

You're not allowed to talk about games, Ramona Deflowers. 

It's a game that was made because of a movie that is based on a comic book.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramona's right though. Also, I've played games that critics and players have given 5/10 and they're some of my favorite games I've ever laid hands on, and I would give them a perfect 10/10. Everyone's opinion differs.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Bought scott pilgrim vs the world
> 
> Waste of my fucking 10 bucks.



The demo was pretty good, but my god was I the only one having trouble beating it? Specially if the AIs gang up on you; it was such a pain getting out.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 12, 2010)

is fallout3 worth the money? i heard the game takes ages to finish


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah depends on the time you put into it. I own it and put 24 hours into it before I quit. It still sits there mockin me but I know I'll probably never play it again.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

I put 200+ hours into it.

It's worth it.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 12, 2010)

The World said:


> I put 200+ hours into it.
> 
> It's worth it.



200 hours? forget it


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm set on my games for a while. Although on MAG I wish you could have three accounts. This single system bullshit that they pulled really pisses me off.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> 200 hours? forget it





I put 200 hours into it meaning it's that fun you could keep coming back for more.

Theres alot to do but you can beat it in a relatively short time. I bought all 5 DLC packs so I put more hours into it.

The main story isn't that long. Maybe 20 hours. But you definitely want to pick up Broken Steel DLC.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> The demo was pretty good, but my god was I the only one having trouble beating it? Specially if the AIs gang up on you; it was such a pain getting out.



The game gets mad easy once you get your stats up, which doesn't take real long.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Von, your siggie makes her look like she's got a deuce pokin it's head out her ass and she's squeezin it in. FYI.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Wrong, if you're into beat'em ups, it's great.



I didn't know it was a beat'em up.  I'll look it up.

The only reason I say that Games based off movies suck is because I've seen the game based off Avatar the Last Airbender (the movie). God it looked awful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Games based on movies suck 99% of the time. I think there have been 2-3 games historically that were any good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Hey Von, your siggie makes her look like she's got a deuce pokin it's head out her ass and she's squeezin it in. FYI.



Well that'll just make it even better for the people who are into that sort of thing.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

Everyone knows girls don't poop.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, the Scott Pilgrim fanboys are ridiculous, they'll chalk up any kind of flaw as a reference to a old video game.

*No Online?*
_Super Nintendo/arcades didn't have online._

*No drop in/drop out*
_The game's not just a homage to beat'em up, it also references Super Mario 2 where you had to get all players at the start._

*Game doesn't have much in terms of longevity*
_Old games were short, so thus this one totally has an excuse to be._

The game is really fun, but it's a bummer to see that Castle Crashers managed to do much more two years ago.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2010)

The World said:


> Everyone knows girls don't poop.


----------



## Noah (Aug 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, the Scott Pilgrim fanboys are ridiculous, they'll chalk up any kind of flaw as a reference to a old video game.
> 
> *No Online?*
> _Super Nintendo/arcades didn't have online._
> ...



As SUPER AMAZINGLY FUN as the game is, it does feel really rushed. The first two points support that. The length of the game feels about right to me. 

But my problem is some of the glitches I keep running into. One of the fat ninja girls in Area 4 got stuck in a pit and I couldn't advance because of her. And no, not like she's so fat she got stuck. It was a legitimate bug. 

3 out of the 5 times I've fought the Twins, I've managed to KO them while being tossed around by one of their joint attacks, resulting in a 6 second fight one time. There's others but, aside from the game freezing at points (which may or may not just be my PS3), I can't remember them.

That said, I love this game and the real game references. Especially the Megaman 2 stuff in Gideon's level.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Noah said:


> As SUPER AMAZINGLY FUN as the game is, it does feel really rushed. The first two points support that. The length of the game feels about right to me.



Mostly I mean that you can max out your stats just by grinding for less than thirty minutes, which makes the game a cakewalk(Especially the bosses) even on the hardest mode. Though some more areas wouldn't have hurt either.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, the Scott Pilgrim fanboys are ridiculous, they'll chalk up any kind of flaw as a reference to a old video game.
> 
> *No Online?*
> _Super Nintendo/arcades didn't have online._
> ...



To be fair I believe online is supposed to be available by the time the 360 version launches. But the fans are just defending flaws for no reason. Old games were bone crushingly hard to make up for their 30 minute length.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is fallout3 worth the money? i heard the game takes ages to finish


 u should definitely get it, i have both releases; normal and GOTY edition and have cleared the game 4 times. it's so addicting and awesome, limitless and complete freedom. i dont know how else to convince you.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

Usually not a fan of live action video game trailers, but this one was kind of cool. Anyone have an idea on who did the cover of "Masters of War?"

EDIT: Nevermind, it's The Staple Singers.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 19, 2010)

News reports this morning says the PS3 has been hacked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to hack my PS3 and play PS2 games on it. That's about it.

Since that probably isn't possible... meh.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to hack my PS3 and play PS2 Dreamcast and Gamecube on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Always gotta one-up me. 


Well I wanna play XBOX 360 games on it!


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 19, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> News reports this morning says the PS3 has been hacked.



The first link won't load for me, and I'm not a member of that forum, so it won't let me access the thread.

Is this what the article/thread relate to?

[YOUTUBE]8IDaGne0u-4[/YOUTUBE]
Apparently, the guy in the video has the most commonly visited website for modding devices in Australia. If this is genuine, and Sony are slow to release a patch, used PS3 Phat's are going to increase in value.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Always gotta one-up me.
> 
> 
> Well I wanna play XBOX 360 games on it!



Sorry I can do that already on my 360 and play original Xbox too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The first link won't load for me, and I'm not a member of that forum, so it won't let me access the thread.
> 
> Is this what the article/thread relate to?
> 
> ...





^ yep thats the one. Ozmod got the device, tested and it works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

The World said:


> Sorry I can do that already on my 360 and play original Xbox too.


 I'm too poor to own a XBOX 360 *and* a PS3.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2010)

this jailbreak, is it really legal? i mean can Sony stand by and watch it's system to be hacked? cause the way i see it those guys are actually starting to sell their product. i am confused


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 19, 2010)

Naah this stick is _probably_ illegal since it is _probably_ a clone of a usb device sony uses to fix broken ps3's. Additionally, there is no open sdk for PS3. Thus the second someone compiles code for the ps3, it must be illegal since they could only have done it on a pirated copy of sony's sdk


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to hack my PS3 and play PS2 games on it. That's about it.
> 
> Since that probably isn't possible... meh.



Mine already does that


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 19, 2010)

Fake?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Mine already does that


Go ahead, rub it in.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Kane and Lynch 2 review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG_byd9n4jI[/YOUTUBE]

Tip: DON'T BUY IT


----------



## Corran (Aug 20, 2010)

Laggin too much for me DS 
But let us know what your impressions are.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Always gotta one-up me.
> 
> 
> Well I wanna play XBOX 360 games on it!



Xbox 360 emulator for ps3 coming right up. :33


----------



## Kaki (Aug 20, 2010)

so we could play like Ruble roses, halo and Left 4 dead on PS3?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 20, 2010)

> Rubmle roses


There are better porn games!


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

PS3s being able to play 360 games would be interesting.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> PS3s being able to play 360 games would be interesting.



The chances are slim, no pun intended.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2010)

Impossible unless they license the OS code from Microsoft (and even then nearly impossible due to hardware differences)


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> Laggin too much for me DS
> But let us know what your impressions are.



It's alright.  Not ACE2 quality in regards to gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Impossible unless they license the OS code from Microsoft (and even then nearly impossible due to hardware differences)


 Tell a hacker that something is impossible and the next week they got a how-to video on Youtube.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2010)

A hacker could, it theory, do it.

Sony will never endorse it though.

(And based on how poor emulation was for the PS1 and almost-non-existent for the PS2 I wouldn't hold my breath for it happening for the 360)

Now classic X-box games on a PS3 might be more possible  (still don't hold your breath, it'd be out on computers WAY before PS3's).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

PS1 emulation is good and PS2 emulation is decent from what I've heard. 


Or are you referring to PS3 emulation of these two?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2010)

For PS1 emulation to work (weakly) on PC it took about 4 years of hardware improvement.  To the point where the PC hardware was literally 10x the speed of the PS1 in many ways.

Same (worse) with PS2 emulation.  I'm not sure they ever did make a useful PC PS2 emulator, though to be fair I stopped paying attention when I got an actual PS2.

With 360 vs. PS3 you have nearly equivalent but significantly different hardware, that's a gap you can't overcome.  At least not in a generic "emulator" fashion.  You could rip apart individual games and hack/patch them to work (or make your emulator work for individual games).

But that's basically what they do when they do dual releases of games.  And it's a ton of work to do for a single game that you're not going to make any money off of.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

Valid points, I suppose. I'm not really sure how good the PS2 emulator is either as it requires a BIOS and I was too lazy to track one down. 

Still, with enough dedicated and skilled programmers/hackers around, I'm sure it could work out relatively quickly and efficiently (relative to other emulators).


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2010)

PCSX works really well now aside from the occasional game.  It's pretty much replaced my PS2/60GB PS3 as you can really bump up the resolution, add AA, etc. and it looks lovely.  Again though, you'd need a beasty comp to go full blast.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah that's the main problem.  To emulate the system basically has to translate as it runs, which requires way higher hardware.

I don't think the PS3 has the hardware guts to emulate the 360.  X-box might be possible, but even that would probably be pushing it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm streaming ACE:R again:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 21, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Now classic X-box games on a PS3 might be more possible  (still don't hold your breath, it'd be out on computers WAY before PS3's).



There's already an Xbox emulator IIRC


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a question I've borrowed a PS2 from a friend and have tried to play kingdom hearts 2 but right near the start after The few cut scenes the screen either gos black for long periods of time or it just stays that way. Could anybody tell me what could be the problem?


----------



## 321orez (Aug 21, 2010)

bad disc possibly? try cleaning it and check for scratches


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2010)

Finished up Red Dead Redemption today, and while I had some problems with the characterizations John and and even more so with Jack Marston, damn if that last act wasn't a shining example of how storytelling in games has matured over the years.

Brilliant game and my favorite so far this year.


----------



## Creator (Aug 22, 2010)

My PSN stopped working for some reason, anyone know why? 



Canute87 said:


> I have a question I've borrowed a PS2 from a friend and have tried to play kingdom hearts 2 but right near the start after The few cut scenes the screen either gos black for long periods of time or it just stays that way. Could anybody tell me what could be the problem?



Check the disc, and then clean the PS2 lens. Its easy, open the top, and then with a cottonbud just gently clean it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 22, 2010)

Fuck damn it,I had no idea there where a PS3 thread here.

PS3 user since 02-02-2010,but a PlayStation fan since January/February 2002.pek

Sony firmware sucks.:ho


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 23, 2010)

Any 3d games on the market yet?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 23, 2010)

Arkham Asylum had a 3D version of it's game already.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2010)

Also SSHD, Pain. 
Coming up are Killzone and motorstorm.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 23, 2010)

Played Eyepet 3D at E3 a couple of months ago.  It was very surreal to say the least.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 23, 2010)

man this ps3jig sure is a biig story, fyi, someone already got banned for trying it online


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 23, 2010)

PS3jig? I assume thats the hack?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes,it is.:ho

Do someone how to copy UMD to a memory stick(maybe with )?

*BPN has OFW 6.30 on PSP-2000 Slim,but has to mod it again*

Playing God of War takes a lot of battery power.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2010)

Man I wish an RPG like Odin Sphere came out on the PS3. O well, I got Murumasa on the Wii which is created by the game guys.

So in the mean time, I been playing Odin Sphere on the PS3 lol (yes 60 gig ftw!)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad I bought Ratchet and Clank: Crack in Time. Always love the Ratchet/Jak games. Uncharted can go suck a dick.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)

Gilksy can't write a instruction manual for shit. I hit a snag(damn tight screws) while trying to reflow my 60GB PS3, so I googled his video to see what his next step was talking about. Only I found more than just his video, I found another video of his telling you that you should flux the BGAs before you do the reflowing. Well fuck why not tell me that at the beginning of the goddamn instruction manual.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 26, 2010)

I love playing Dead Space!!! 

One more play-through and I'll have my first platinum trophy. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 26, 2010)

I still haven't beaten Dead Space. Awesome game though. I bought the DLC so Isaac on my file was a beast before it was allowed ._.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Glad I bought Ratchet and Clank: Crack in Time. Always love the Ratchet/Jak games. Uncharted can go suck a dick.



Psh Uncharted >>> Ratchet and Jak by far. 

And I love Jak.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)

Still got that yellow flashed when I turned it on.

Even if I did fix that, the disc drive might not have workd. I broke the snap-in part of the blu-ray drive connector and had to glue it down.


Fuck.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 27, 2010)

for those looking to get your greasy hands on that PS3-Mod from Australia. Sony has intercepted your Final Fantasy and Inceptioned a restraining order for the Mod device.

Thank your for playing....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 27, 2010)

Sony.........you create a new challenge.:ho


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Psh Uncharted >>> Ratchet and Jak by far.
> 
> And I love Jak.



I didn't like Uncharted.. :/ 

@The thread

Do you guys know if you are able to check your PSN to see your messages and whos online and such on the internet? 

Like a site, or something?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 27, 2010)

Question for ps2. Is there any difference between the greatest hits and the normal cd's for a particular game? Has there ever been reported problems with the greatest hits cd's as opposed to the regular ones?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2010)

Same thing different label.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 28, 2010)

Supreme Court Hears Violent Video Game Case Nov. 2

The U.S. Supreme Court will hear oral arguments on Nov. 2 in Schwarzenegger v. Entertainment Merchants Association, regarding a California law against selling or renting violent games to kids.

Court watcher SCOTUSblog posted the schedule on Monday. The games case is one of seven from which new Justice Elena Kagan has not recused herself; her previous work as U.S. solicitor general has required her to step down from six of the cases in the upcoming term.

This is the last stop for the 2005 law, ruled unconstitutional in a federal district court in August 2007, and at the appellate level in February 2009. The law wants to levy fines against retailers who rent or sell to minors video games depicting "especially heinous, cruel or depraved" violence, such as torture.

Federal courts have thrown out the law, finding no evidence establishing that games "are any more harmful than violent television, movies, internet sites or other speech-related exposures." That's part of the requirement for the constitutional validity of such a content restriction, which necessarily infringes on First Amendment protections of free speech. Laws restricting the sale of pornography are an example.

You can read up on California's argument why its law is valid; it argues, among other things, that there's a double standard in protecting kids from sexual imagery but not violence.

While this will be the final decision on this law (decisions and orders come some months after oral arguments) it will, of course, bear huge ramifications for more than just California. State lawmakers have regularly tested the waters, losing every time such laws hit the courts. The governor of Utah, a deeply conservative state, last year vetoed a violent-games bill and cited its likely failure in the federal courts, and the expense of litigating it, as a big reason why. So a victory for California could embolden other statehouses.

A defeat, well, I don't think anyone will ever stop trying to regulate video games. It's a great emotional issue that can animate conservatives and liberals alike and gives the appearance that a legislator is doing something.

Supreme Court To Hear Video Game Case On November 2 [MTV Multiplayer]

Source 

----

My Brothers, My Sisters the time has come to blast California Under the Sea.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Psh Uncharted >>> Ratchet and Jak by far.
> 
> And I love Jak.



Sly Cooper has them all three of them beat in terms of best Sony character.

What do you guys think about Mass Effect 2 coming to PS3.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2010)

The first Jak and Daxter>>All other Sony games


----------



## Rannic (Aug 29, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The first Jak and Daxter>>All other Sony games



The first was the best out of the series, then they turn to meh after the second.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2010)

Adding vehicles was fail.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2010)

Fuck all of you, jak 2-3>>>Jak and daxter.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2010)

I never played 3 after the abomination that was 2


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2010)

any1 gonna get gran turismo 5 when it comes out? how do u guys think it will do? sell a mill in a week? or 2 mil?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol God Of War 3 = 8 hours what a waste. Glad I didn't pay for it.


Want a good RPG though, played Dragon Age, Final Fantasy and Oblivion, the PS3 lacks RPGs


----------



## Helix (Aug 29, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> any1 gonna get gran turismo 5 when it comes out? how do u guys think it will do? sell a mill in a week? or 2 mil?



Yeah, I'm getting GT5. I say it'll say 2 million in a week.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 31, 2010)

> Lol God Of War 3 = 8 hours what a waste. Glad I didn't pay for it.


 Well, if you didn't play the first two at all you might not have known what to expect but still....


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2010)

Talking about God of War, the PSP one that is coming in November seems to have very little anticipation for it.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably becuase people already knows what to expect from a God of war game, be it handheld or console.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Talking about God of War, the PSP one that is coming in November seems to have very little anticipation for it.


Meh, I have lower expectations for prequel games compared to sequels.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 1, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> Probably becuase people already knows what to expect from a God of war game, be it handheld or console.



Pretty much. I wasn't interested until i saw that you actually get to play as Kratos as the god of war for the whole game. In the other games it's only for brief moments.

Anyhow, after reading the interview, it seems there is some cool stuff in the game's plot. I feel a little bit sorry for how little it's gonna sell.



ExoSkel said:


> Meh, I have lower expectations for prequel games compared to sequels.



What's bad about prequels?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2010)

9 Hours for Chains of Olympus on PSP.........on Easy mode

While Batman:Arkham Asylum took me 35 hours to reach 71% in Story mode.:ho

Hard mode FTW :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2010)

^The fuck...35 hours? I beat Batman 3 times in less then 25 hours.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2010)

Riddle challenges are just damn good.:ho


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2010)

So yeah that ps3 exploit is now freeware


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> So yeah that ps3 exploit is now freeware



Brilliant.

GPL or LGPL/BSD license?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2010)

Batman Arkham City Screenshots


And we have multi player.

Do want NAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## squilliam (Sep 1, 2010)

someone wanna explain what psgroove is?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2010)

squilliam said:


> someone wanna explain what psgroove is?



Read it on the site yourself.



> This is the PSGroove, an open-source reimplementation of the psjailbreak exploit for AT90USB and related microcontrollers.





> This software is not intended to enable piracy, and such features have been disabled. This software is intended to allow the execution of unsigned third-party apps and games on the PS3.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2010)

It's impossible to get Demon Souls in England D:


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 3, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's impossible to get Demon Souls in England D:


i know man, heard it. ebay still have it, so get one from there.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Next Yakuza Finally Titled*


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought 3D Dot Game Heroes and Red Faction Guerilla for 44 dollars even. Happy with the buy. May return 3D for maybe something like Little Big Planet, idk yet.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 12, 2010)

just finished playing Uncharted2, am i late or what?
anywho, liked it, good environment, stupid camera control - totally hated it. worth the money i paid for it. 
bash me all you want, but this game isnt nearly as good as Demon's Souls, my personal opinion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Returned 3D dot heroes for Demon's Souls. So much fucking better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> just finished playing Uncharted2, am i late or what?
> anywho, liked it, good environment, stupid camera control - totally hated it. worth the money i paid for it.
> bash me all you want, but this game isnt nearly as good as Demon's Souls, my personal opinion.



Uncharted goes hard my dude..

Haven't tried Demon souls' yet..but the hype around it it's getting me interested..Heard it's hard as fuck though..is it any good? it's an action/rpg right?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2010)

For anyone who has yet to pick up Final Fantasy XIII for the PS3, Amazon has it on sale for today.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> just finished playing Uncharted2, am i late or what?
> anywho, liked it, good environment, stupid camera control - totally hated it. worth the money i paid for it.
> bash me all you want, but this game isnt nearly as good as Demon's Souls, my personal opinion.



Demons souls is a great game. 

Uncharted 2 thought is THAT game that defines a gen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Demon's Souls isn't really too difficult unless all you know how to do is RUN SHOOT RUN SHOOT.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Demon's Souls isn't really too difficult unless all you know how to do is RUN SHOOT RUN SHOOT.



I'll give it a try then..I was going by word of mouth..



crazymtf said:


> Uncharted 2 thought is THAT game that defines a gen.



True say..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i know man, heard it. ebay still have it, so get one from there.



just bidded for it hope no one screws me over


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2010)

Uncharted2 is a good one, no doubt there. it's a different genre from DS, those who like RPG type genereally will choose DS over Uncharted. i never said it was bad or so, just didnt like it that much. the buildings, puzzles were really good, gamers really put their time into it, the designs were great. 
one thing i did not understand, the shambala, was it Sun or something else that lit the area? if it was Sun, then i dont understand how no one was able to see the city from above, like helicopters. and few other loopholes, like modern guns in shambala scattered around.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> just bidded for it hope no one screws me over


i know double post, but who cares.

if you like to take advantage of game glitches, then i recommend you buy Asian version of game, you can get like infinite souls and i hear that Asian server is more active than european server, you will have more people to play with. this means online gaming, you will be able to help or ruin other players games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Uncharted 2 reminded me of a couple things I hate about new gen games: unoriginality and poor-man's difficult.

It was kinda fun though while it lasted.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

I really want the new Dead Space game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Just get a gun and start shooting people.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

It's not the same! The babies don't have claws and they don't screech or come in groups!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, but in real life instead of racking up points and weapons you rack up years and rapings in prison. :33


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2010)

I want the new Dead Space as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to be a millionaire.


----------



## Helix (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't want the new Dead Space.

C-c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't touched my PS3 since I played Heavy Rain. I guess I could at least keep the box busy with folding@home


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2010)

^Same TBH...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought Lost Planet recently, been playing that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I am going to trade mine in for a XBOX 360.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

^Don't bother, I have both and the last time I played XBOX was for Star Ocean


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

When I say trade, I mean I'm going to steal my nephew's XBOX 360.

I figure I can let him borrow the PS3 for a few months while I enjoy the 2 RPGs on the XBOX I haven't played.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

If you do get an xbox, dont forget to play Uno with your webcam on ... 














and you must be naked


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry guys but



Not quite as many as the 360 at least. There are gems amidst the rough though, thank god.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> If you do get an xbox, dont forget to play Uno with your webcam on ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is lost on me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is lost on me.


>boy plays uno while camming naked
>reported and banned on xlive
>mom makes a forum post asking why he was banned
>MS explains
>lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody have that PS2 to PS3 memory card adaptor thing. 

I cant find it anywhere here and I need to edit some savegames's region but you cant edit .PSV files  so you need to do some stuff that involves a PS2 and that adaptor but I don't have neither


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Nude Uno, eh? Sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I bought Lost Planet recently, been playing that



Come and play Uncharted 2 with me :33


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Come and play Uncharted 2 with me :33


I will soon~

Night~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish I could play some cool games with people. 

I tried playing Demon's Souls online and I forgot how to play.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I will soon~
> 
> Night~



You wanna play Tekken 2 with me in my room?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I do. Can I bring over some tortilla chips and cocaine?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2010)

As long as you don't bring over a gamecube, bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't even own a Gamecube, so it's cool. You're cool, I'm cool, we'll both be cool. Do a little blow, play a little PS3, score some hookers. Cool, man.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2010)

Bring some scotch, pull down your pants...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I ain't *that* cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish I were that cool :33


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> You wanna play Tekken 2 with me in my room?


lol I got that joke


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm playing Red Dead Redemption and now i'm in the part you have to drive an old man to Armadillo before he dies. 

It says that i have to avoid hitting obstables so that the health gauge won't decrease, but it drains by itself regardless of that. And Armadillo seems to be too far away to make it in time.

Any tips on how can i do it?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 16, 2010)

Man up!

Not much new from TGS other than 3D everywhere.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I'm playing Red Dead Redemption and now i'm in the part you have to drive an old man to Armadillo before he dies.
> 
> It says that i have to avoid hitting obstables so that the health gauge won't decrease, but it drains by itself regardless of that. And Armadillo seems to be too far away to make it in time.
> 
> Any tips on how can i do it?



Just stay on the road and ride as fast as you can..even if the gauge is depleting you should be able to make it in time if you do that..


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2010)

Man, i'm falling in love with Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 17, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Man, i'm falling in love with Red Dead Redemption.



Yeah it's cool..I found it repetitive after a while though..still a cool game..


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 17, 2010)

I sold RDR after about a month.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2010)

Question. After beating the game in Red Dead Redemption, can i start over with everything i acquired?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 18, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Question. After beating the game in Red Dead Redemption, can i start over with everything i acquired?



Nope. You start from square one.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2010)

I neep a tip for Kingdom Hearts 2. I am playing that gummi ship mission.

Asteroid Seep. Mission Number two. But i just don't know how to get to level S can someone give me some tips?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2010)

Fucking hell, Sports Champions is like playing Wii Sports for the first time again.  Fucking awesome.

Wii HD, lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Fucking hell, Sports Champions is like playing Wii Sports for the first time again.  Fucking awesome.
> 
> Wii HD, lol.


YOU POST ON NEOGAF EVERYDAY BUT YOU DONT COME VISIT LITTLE OLD US ANYMORE T_T


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> YOU POST ON NEOGAF EVERYDAY BUT YOU DONT COME VISIT LITTLE OLD US ANYMORE T_T



=P

I'm back for a bit since LBP2 has been eating up my spare time. 

Look at what I mades:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH9IW83Wxl4[/YOUTUBE]

And then some:


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2010)

That ZOE one is freaking amazing DS


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2010)

MOAR!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

You are truly amazing DS. o.o


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> =P
> 
> I'm back for a bit since LBP2 has been eating up my spare time.
> 
> Look at what I mades:


Well I can stalk you on GAF anyway =P 

Woah, can't wait to watch this later, at work now so i'm blocked ;-; 

I know it's good work though


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> =P
> 
> I'm back for a bit since LBP2 has been eating up my spare time.
> 
> ...



Dude...PLEASE let me post this on SRK! TOO GOOD!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Why did I sell LBP, the core game was lame, but these custom stages look so awesome. :9


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Donkey

were you at TGS?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Still too much. :taichou


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheapest it will get until Black Friday in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

That's dumb.  I don't got that much money to spend on a game that won't even last me 2 weeks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

somethin wrong with PSN? can't seem to sign in.. 

EDIT: good to know it ain't only me.. from other forums, seems like maintenance or something like that..


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

They announced this the other day. PSN is down today for about 9 hours.


----------



## Creator (Sep 21, 2010)

I asked because i thought i got hacked because it kept asking for my password, saying its incorrect.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> I asked because i thought i got hacked because it kept asking for my password, saying its incorrect.



Yeah happened to everyone, sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

good thing, this stuff is for free


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh good, I came to this thread for that exact reason. Good to know its just not me


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Dude...PLEASE let me post this on SRK! TOO GOOD!


LOL, go for it mang.  I know its a shitty rendition of the song, but I did all of that in less than a day for pure testing purposes. ^^


Jon Snow said:


> Hey Donkey
> 
> were you at TGS?


No.  Wish I was though.


Sephiroth said:


> Why did I sell LBP, the core game was lame, but these custom stages look so awesome. :9



Well... good thing its LBP2! =P



			
				Tachi said:
			
		

> I know it's good work though



*fistbump* And give me your GAF name already mang. =P


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh I see, I didn't know it had a sequel actually.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2010)

It's out in a month or two. 
Even better deal was 3D dot for $20 on amazon. 



> I don't got that much money to spend on a game that won't even last me 2 weeks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

How about everyone here buys Demon's Souls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How about everyone here buys Demon's Souls.


I sold it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I sold it.



Psh! Did you beat it through and through? Or are you one of the people who think it's "too hard"


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2010)

Echø said:


> Psh! Did you beat it through and through? Or are you one of the people who think it's "too hard"


Got bored of it. But most likely because I just didn't give a darn about the game anymore.

And what do you mean by beat the game? You can't beat the game. Unless you mean by killing the last boss, getting one of the multiple endings, and starting all over again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

> And what do you mean by beat the game? You can't beat the game. Unless you mean by killing the last boss, getting one of the multiple endings, and starting all over again.



Of course you can beat the game. The point where you start over? The game is "beat". There's always more things to do post-game, and sometimes a lot of fun is to be had with some games post-game[like this one I hear]. I'm currently about to fight the Adjucator.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Of course you can beat the game. The point where you start over? The game is "beat". There's always more things to do post-game, and sometimes a lot of fun is to be had with some games post-game[like this one I hear]. I'm currently about to fight the Adjucator.


Been there, done that. I "beat (lulz)" the game twice and got Northern Regalia, did some pvp and then got bored.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2010)

I will never get the Move.

Ever.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I will never get the Move.
> 
> Ever.


I will never get another motion control gimmick bullshit. Ever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not a gimmick by definition if it works well, we just have to get the right games. I've heard that some games work well with it and others don't, but it's more accurate than the Wii, I've heard.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Been there, done that. I "beat (lulz)" the game twice and got Northern Regalia, did some pvp and then got bored.


north regalia is not the only sword you can aquire, there are many mnay swords with different stat bonuses and many many options for you to build different type of characters. i have been playing the game for months now and still gonna play it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn haven't played my ps3 in forever....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Me either.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

I have! Demon's Souls and Red Faction have been eating up my time :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Dragon Quest IX is about all I've been playing lately.

I am just waiting for Castlevania and Torchlight II.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2010)

About Red Dead Redemption.

I asked for help on Yahoo Answers because the guy who i should meet in order to start a mission which is already available, never is in the place he's supposed to be found. So the person who answered to me said that it may be a glitch.

If it's a glitch, is there anything i can do?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish I could help Luiz but idr. Also I had Dragon Quest IX for about a week but it was so time consuming I had to bring it back. it was a lot of fun and I beat the main boss but after that, I just couldn't put so much time into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't see myself playing it for too much after I beat the game. I know there is a lot to do afterwards but, as you said, it's too time consuming. Honestly, it's tedious to do some of the shit in that game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah definitely. You found the best way to grind right? In that dungeon or whatever it was, in the corner by the stairs, waiting for a metal liquid slime? At least that's how I ground my way from like level 20 to level 50.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

What place? What liquid metal slime? I'm probably not there yet, I haven't beat the school thing yet. 

I just beat Equinox last night in the first treasure map. Maybe tonight I'll do the second treasure map or just beat the boss at that school. Not sure.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

Liquid Metal Slimes are in the first dungeon you go to after finding all the Dragonballs Fyggs. Basically you grind off them until lvl 40+ then just run through the story mode. The games story is very easy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

You don't even have to find all the fyggs.

Go to the Bowhole, B3 and position yourself in the corner on the right-hand side of the staircase that goes down. Here's a vid:


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

I was using the Fyggs to describe where at in the story the dungeon is. Besides the school is where the last one is anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, maybe. The last three can be attained in any order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, I'm at the last Fygg? I guess I  better do that then. Then I can grind my levels and get a badass team of all ninja fighter monk masters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah using that really made my fighter nasty.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Well, maybe. The last three can be attained in any order.



you see, I didn't know this.



@CMX there's 7 in all, just like the Dragonballs.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I dont remember the other one there is but the desert one I did first... wait, yeah the desert, the plains and then the school.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Do I get a wish at the end? 


So, I have a question: do your stats (things like +60 natural agility from Focus or whateaver) carry over to other classes? I know if you max a weapon specialty that does, but what about the other passive specialties? I know spells don't and attack skills do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2010)

Booo, LBP2 is delayed until January of next year.  

Until then, here's something else I made in the beta:


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2010)

Began Yakuza 3


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow. I like those grab kills.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2010)

=)


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

We need a Star Wars Battlefront-gameplay wise for the PS3. That would be awesome.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 26, 2010)

Since the tragic death of my second XBox 360. I'm deciding to go against my word and give PS3 a chance now.

So is PS3 Slim 120 GB console with Heavy Rain deal (£269) good enough and won't die on me like XBox did. That poor microsoft slut....


----------



## Kaki (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know. I the US I'd expect around $300 for one. Then 50-100$ for a bigger HDD, but maybe they have 300GB ones out or will soon.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh well, I placed an order on PS3 320 GBs along with free Move Starter pack. £278 from Amazon.

I had to think very hard about that, I was too used with my late XBox through. 

Fuck you, Microsoft, you broke my heart  and you're not going to get me to buy 3rd Xbox console again. 

As long as PS3 doesn't screw me over by breaking down, I think I shall be with Sony for long time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't need a bigger hard drive (penis). I barely use the one I have now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure I see the point in having such a big hard drive. 

But nonetheless, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

You can use it as a secondary storage space for porn.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to belong to the group of PS3 320gbs owners...

At least I don't have to pay monthly for online now. It would save me money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

You have the option of paying monthly for online though. You get bonus features!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2010)

My HDMI cable is problematic..

Sometimes while I play, the connection will cut off and all I see is black. 

Then it reconnects, and I am able to see the screen again. Wtf?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

That actually happened to me a lot. I fixed it and I forgot how I fixed it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You have the option of paying monthly for online though. You get bonus features!



Don't make such a sick joke!


----------



## Kaki (Sep 27, 2010)

> Not sure I see the point in having such a big hard drive.


 It gets filled with games, DLC, game installs, video. 

Mine is half full.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

I just use my PS3 for gaming, so I doubt I will fill up my 120 GB.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

I use mine for gaming as well, and netflix. Soon enough once I get my own place, I'll have my PS3 set up with a nice sound system and I'll get a remote for it so it can be my stereo, my television, my DVD player and my bluray player, as well as my gaming machine.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

Me too CMX but I wish I didn't, because sometimes it's fun to go back and play them, especially if they don't take up too much space.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I still have the demo to Scott Pilgrim and Castle Crashers on there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 27, 2010)

SCOTT PILGRIM HAS A DEMO?? o.o

Yeah I'm slow and out of the loop. Oh well.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 29, 2010)

my PS Id - Tagged_Deaf

You're all welcome to have your asses kicked.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can use it as a secondary storage space for porn.



I've got 61 porn scenes in my Ps3


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

I stopped watching porn a while ago, sorry


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> my PS Id - Tagged_Deaf
> 
> You're all welcome to have your asses kicked.



At what game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Porn Station 3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I stopped watching porn a while ago, sorry



I would..but them morning wood days when my GF's at work, they come in handy..all puns intended..



CrazyMoronX said:


> Porn Station 3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Just beat Leechmonger on Demon's Souls WHOOOO. Hmm. Thinking of getting Borderlands next time I have money. I rented it once but didn't really get into it. I think after I finish Demon's Souls I'll go for Borderlands.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 30, 2010)

Get the complete borderlands.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 30, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> At what game?



Infamous
Final Fantasy 8
Vangrat Story
Medievil

So not really...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 30, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> my PS Id - Tagged_Deaf
> 
> You're all welcome to have your asses kicked.



I will add you next time I jump on.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 2, 2010)

Traded in my 8 dead Xbox games and got £85 worth of trade price.

I got Uncharted 1 & 2 and Yakuza 3. :33

Still got half of my trade price left.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2010)

You got just over 10 quid a game, and you're happy about it?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, I would say yeah. 

Damn, you're that fussy about the prices, aren't you.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 2, 2010)

i think i just got YLOD (not sure though). i was playing Demons Souls and it went off suddenly. now everytime i turn it on i see yellow light flashing next to power button. but i was able to turn it on and play DS again, but it turned off after a while again. i hope it's a fixable issue.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Should've taken your godsent moment to taking Demon's Souls out of your console. Slim or fat?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2010)

Simplest options I know: 
Flip it at GS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

I may use that site to fix my PSP 2000's LCD


----------



## Corran (Oct 2, 2010)

Anybody else here got MAG? I got it cheap and its interesting, it just got a huge update too.
I'm also trying it with Move


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

I have MAG, what faction did you choose?


----------



## Corran (Oct 2, 2010)

Raven  I had no idea what to choose to be honest  But I've only played a few games so far.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

You should drop out of Raven and pick Sver. I'm on the Sver team and I've only played about 20 games, but it's pretty fun. We could be MAG pals, I need someone to play with me


----------



## Corran (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you clear your old profile? Cuz I'll do that instead of buying a new slot since I've only played a few games.
Whats your PSN?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah you can, just quit to main menu and select new game, and save over it.

SaigoAnchuu


----------



## Corran (Oct 2, 2010)

Done it now, and already playedn a game as SVER 
Changed my Move settings too so now it feels better.

Ill add you now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2010)

I have to say, if other FPS games control as well as MAG does with the Move, I might just get it myself and only play analog when the game doesn't use it well. But only for shooters. Fighting games and action games will most definitely stay analog for me


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't tried the normal controller for MAG yet  Im dying a lot , but I think thats only because all the other players are higher lvls than me and are more experienced


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Is the move accurate with your movements or do you die because of it?


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

I die pretty quick, but there have been a few times I've died because the way to use the knife is pretty bad. You push forward with the Move but that usually makes you spaz out with the aiming and you face the sky or the ground. Need to map it to a button.

I actually think aiming is pretty accurate but the recoil is pretty bad with the starter guns so hopefully when I can get some upgrades for them it will be better. Also its hard to find a good sensitivity and turned point.

So yeah, until I start surviving better I'll see how it goes. I die way too easily


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 3, 2010)

Valor>SVER

Although Anyone>Raven


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Infamous
> Final Fantasy 8
> Vangrat Story
> Medievil
> ...



Lol. 

Idk, sure. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Valor>SVER
> 
> Although Anyone>Raven



That's not what memberbase says


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Is the move accurate with your movements or do you die because of it?



Once I got used to it it definitely felt better. My friend had already calibrated it to the right settings so I got into it fairly easily.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice. I was thinking about picking up the Move when a truly revolutionary or extremely fun/addicting game comes out for it, but it's a bit expensive and I've heard different things about it.


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Once I got used to it it definitely felt better. My friend had already calibrated it to the right settings so I got into it fairly easily.


Let me know what settings you use, I want to compare and experiment 


Ech? said:


> Nice. I was thinking about picking up the Move when a truly revolutionary or extremely fun/addicting game comes out for it, but it's a bit expensive and I've heard different things about it.



I managed to pick up the starter pack cheap, its the only reason I got it


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't really have any kind of money to be spending... right now all I want is

Dead Space 2
iPod Touch
Pokemon White Version
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Borderlands

And that's pretty much it. Adding the prices of all those hurts my brain so I think I'll shy away from the move for now..


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

Well if you get the collector's edition of Dead Space 2 it comes with the full game Dead Space Extraction and that has Move support  
I won't buy it though, I suck at horror games 

Ipod Touch aint worth it, I have one.
And FFvs13 won't be out for at least a year anyway


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2010)

Corran said:


> Let me know what settings you use, I want to compare and experiment



Didn't get the exact settings but he did say he got it to that after tweaking it based off settings he found on GAF.

Checked the GAF MAG thread and found this. I'm pretty sure this is what he used. He said he still had to adjust a few things but it's a pretty good start

Player rotation - 80
Player pitch - 80
Gesture Sensitivity - 65
Scope Sensitivity - 70
Normal play bounding box - Pitch 30 / Turning 0 / Pointer Sensitivity 40
Fixed Iron Sights - OFF
Iron sights bounding box - Pitch 40 / Turning 10 / Pointer Sensitivity 50


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Corran I'll buy yours 

No seriously... I'll buy it if you sell it cheaper than other places. What model? 

And yes i know about FFVXIII, and Dead Space 2 doesn't need a special edition with the PS3... it automatically comes with Extraction


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Didn't get the exact settings but he did say he got it to that after tweaking it based off settings he found on GAF.
> 
> Checked the GAF MAG thread and found this. I'm pretty sure this is what he used. He said he still had to adjust a few things but it's a pretty good start
> 
> ...



Yeah those are the settings I use now, got them off GAF 
I find that calibrating is pretty important too. So do you have MAG as well? Or is it your friends?


Ech? said:


> Corran I'll buy yours
> 
> No seriously... I'll buy it if you sell it cheaper than other places. What model?
> 
> And yes i know about FFVXIII, and Dead Space 2 doesn't need a special edition with the PS3... it automatically comes with Extraction



I'm not gonna sell it since its the only ipod I have  I just think if you want an ipod get a normal one, and I don't like the games for touches.

I thought only the special edition on PS3 came with Extraction. Otherwise what makes it special?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

I have no idea about Dead Space 2 Special Edition  

Also... I don't want the Touch for the Music. Well, I do, but that's only like 40% why. The other 50% is for games and apps and the last 10% is for movies and videos  I want a 32 gig 4 generation one for both the size, cameras, and new retina screen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2010)

Corran said:


> Yeah those are the settings I use now, got them off GAF
> I find that calibrating is pretty important too. So do you have MAG as well? Or is it your friends?



It's my friend's. He has a lot more disposable income than me. But I spent enough time over there to get a good feel for the controls and I liked what I experienced. Don't think I'll get MAG though. Too many single player games coming out this month


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't get MAG. It is great fun with friends but beyond that... very boring.


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

Get it cheap, like I did  The store I went to that day had a good sale.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if it's possible but is it any full PS2 games to buy on Playstation Store?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Why wouldn't it be possible? I'm pretty sure there are actually. I mean there's full PS3 games on the PSN store so why not? Haven't looked lately though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

PS2 games on PSN would mean high profits for Sony, I'd think. There are a few games I'd buy off there myself.


Of course they'd have to either have a major update with a PS2 emulator on it, or recode each game for the PS3. The latter seems very time-consuming, costly, and possibly counter-productive, hence why they don't do that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Man, I'd love to have Dokapon Kingdom retooled for PS3 with trophies and online play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS2 games on PSN would mean high profits for Sony, I'd think. There are a few games I'd buy off there myself.
> 
> 
> Of course they'd have to either have a major update with a PS2 emulator on it, or recode each game for the PS3. The latter seems very time-consuming, costly, and possibly counter-productive, hence why they don't do that.



Dammit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe an emulator wouldn't be that hard to make for Sony? Fans seem to be able to make do pretty well.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

I highly doubt they're going to make an emulator. They're having far too much fun rereleasing games in HD quality that are remastered that fans loved from the original PS2. [coughcoughGODOFWARSHADOWOFTHECOLOSSUSICOcoughcough]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Well some of the lesser-known games wouldn't get that treatment. A lot of the popular games I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Right, but remember, SONY hates you and only wants money


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Sony does seem to hate me. They made me buy this damn PS3 and I've only enjoyed about 5 games for it so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

I just wish we got as much stuff as the Japanese PSN.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sony does seem to hate me. They made me buy this damn PS3 and I've only enjoyed about 5 games for it so far.



Sounds like you just have high standards.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

I've enjoyed quite a few PS3 games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

I've loved every purchase I made for my ps3, except Fallout 3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

You didn't love Fallout 3? What didn't you like about it? Also what games have you bought?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

On Fallout 3, alot of things, it was a very poorly made game, I played too many better shooters before it when I still had my 360, like Bioshock, GoW, and Shadowrun.

Games that I bought, Disgaea 3, Street Fighter 4, Blazblue, Transformers WFC, Metal Gear Solid 4, Devil May Cry 4, Fallout 3, Naruto UNS, and Little Big Planet.

I take that back also, Little Big Planet was lackluster as well.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 4, 2010)

Even I sold my XBox 360 Fallout 3 and I thought it was quite awesome. 

Maybe I'd think about getting Fallout 3: GOFY game again one day. 

Ah well, we got Fallout: Las Vega to await. Won't get it when it comes out through.

Still got Infamous, Uncharted 1 & 2, Yakuza 3 to complete.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 4, 2010)

What's so good about the Fallout series anyway? 

I never took the time to read up on it or try it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 4, 2010)

You're no-good gamer if you don't understand everything about the Fallout!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What's so good about the Fallout series anyway?
> 
> I never took the time to read up on it or try it.



Just play Fallout 2, that's a good game.

It's no Diablo, but it was well done.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Infamous... I HATE Infamous 

Also I sold Transformers WFC after a few weeks. I was too good at that game. Like.. normally I'm pretty average at a game but I literally was too good at that one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 4, 2010)

It's not my fault I never had a computer good enough to play the original. 

Would it be stupid of me to pick up New Vegas without playing any of the previous games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like you just have high standards.


My standards aren't really that high. It's just that I hate most games. 

I really hate FPS/TPS and sports games. And that's like 90% of the game market right there.

I am burnt out from generic God of War games, action/adventure games like Uncharted, and fighting games. 

I really, really hate WRPGs in the vein of anything made by Black Isle and Bioware.

So, basically, I'm left with the one-off quirky indy game like Death Spank, JRPG games (of which only 1 out of 10 get brought overseas), and the occasional good game like Demon's Souls and 3D Dot Game Heroes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

It's not your fault either CMX. 

Gaming evolution has become static, where it's only graphical improvements or gimmicks that arcades have had for years.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, I sold 3D Dot Game Heroes for Demon's Souls. 

Also, if that's the case, why not simply sell your PS3 and get something with more games akin to your interests?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

No such system.

I might get a PSP once Tactics Ogre comes out though. Or steal my nephew's PSP.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

PSPs are awesome. If you want to stay legit and just want some games and such, go with the PSP GO. If you want to push your PSP to it's limits and do whatever you want with it, with the possibility of breaking the warranty and rendering your handheld useless, buy a 1000-2000, and hack it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

> JRPG


Turn based or GTFO. My greatest point of rage this gen is every JRPG and it's mother becoming an action rpg. Fuck that noise, was better when really only tri ace did it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

What's wrong with action JRPGs? It puts me more in the center of everything and I feel like I'm partaking and not commanding...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> What's wrong with action JRPGs? It puts me more in the center of everything and I feel like I'm partaking and not commanding...


JRPGS to me are more like games of chess. Thats my preference. There's nothing wrong with Action RPG's, I loved Level 5 and Tri Ace's work on the PS2. My problem is _nearly every_ JRPG these days are arpgs.  These days I have to look hard to even find a turn based game, and if I do it's usually crap. 

Can't wait for Persona 5.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry but I just can't recommend psp go to my friends. I just CANT. My conscience won't allow it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd probably go for the hack version. 

As for JRPGs, I don't mind action RPGs too much, but I do like my traditional turn-based games, too. I mix-and-match them to keep it fresh--I can only play so many games that require me to run around furiously mashing buttons before I break my own hands in a fit of rage.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

There are some good turn-based JRPGs on the PSP. 

Also ExoSkel... the PSPGO is great! So long as you can dish out money for it and are new to the PSP scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen some good RPGs on there I want to play. I just haven't had the proper motivation to get one. 

With Tactics Ogre coming out I will have that motivation. That game is basically good enough to sell the PSP by itself.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

There really are a great amount of games on the PSP... it's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 4, 2010)

Anybody knows how much I can sell a fat 40gb ps3?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Like 250 maybe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I need to try to trade some of my games in for a PSP or something. I got a lot of games I won't ever play again, but they aren't worth a lot individually.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

This is actually pretty easy when you think about it CMX. Take a step back and look at your game collection. Even games you love and had a blast with, ask yourself if you really are going to play them again. Sometimes I find myself keeping games and not playing them because I used to love them. Just sell them all unless you're still playing them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I have sold off a few of them, actually, but most of them don't sell that easily. I haven't put up any of my PS3 games though (except FFXIII :taichou).


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

FFXIII? 

...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Sold that shit like it was AIDs and selling it cured me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

that's good. 

I wish someone would come out with a next gen[not handheld, NEXT GEN] collecting game Similar to pokemon, but with better graphics and more maneuverability and such. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Azure Dreams II.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

That's supposed to be the kind of pokemon game I'm looking for?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Monster Rancher for PS3 would be boss.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Monster _Hunter_ for PS3 would be even more boss.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Fuck Monster Hunter. Monster Rancher is where it's at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> That's supposed to be the kind of pokemon game I'm looking for?


 It depends on how they did it. Did you ever play the first Azure Dreams?

It had a great monster collecting scheme, and a wonderful tower-exploration thing going on. It also had an interesting dating/relationship game.

The battle system was very simple, but it was fun and it worked. They could take that and either keep it the same (that'd be fine by me) or bring it to a more action-oriented pace by giving the main character and monster more maneuverability. 


Or you could just hope they make Pokemon on the PS3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Hoping for a Pokemon on the PS3? lol. It'l never happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Neither will Azure Dreams II, but a man can dream.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Monster Rancher for PS3 would be boss.





> Fuck Monster Hunter. Monster Rancher is where it's at.



We agree on something. 

My favorite underrated series.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck Monster Hunter. Monster Rancher is where it's at.



Lol no.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Monster Rancher> Monster Hunter & Pokemon


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

You have a bad opinion. 

It may not be wrong, because it's your opinion.

But it's still bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> You have a bad opinion.
> 
> It may not be wrong, because it's your opinion.
> 
> But it's still bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> We agree on something.
> 
> My favorite underrated series.


I'm as surprised as you are. 

I'd settle for a MR2 HD remake with online play, TBH.


Ech? said:


> You have a bad opinion.
> 
> It may not be wrong, because it's your opinion.
> 
> But it's still bad.



I smell a newfag.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, metacritic as a defense for your opinion? What's wrong, can't just say "I like it more"? You have to "prove" your opinion is better than mine?  please. Spare me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> lol, metacritic as a defense for your opinion? What's wrong, can't just say "I like it more"? You have to "prove" your opinion is better than mine?  please. Spare me.



I just like the ego trip.

You called my opinion "bad", so thus I countered it with the general consensus amongst game critics, which makes metacritic the most unbiased opinion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Fair enough. I don't think Monster Rancher is bad, but by no means did I enjoy playing it more than pokemon or monster hunter. But it'd be like a sin to bring up those two franchise's sales and ratings in comparison.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

All I know is I loved putting in a disc to see what badass monster I could make in MR2.

I never played Monster Hunter though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Echø said:


> Fair enough. I don't think Monster Rancher is bad, but by no means did I enjoy playing it more than pokemon or monster hunter. But it'd be like a sin to bring up those two franchise's sales and ratings in comparison.



Sales anyway, which is why we won't see Monster Rancher on ps3 anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I know is I loved putting in a disc to see what badass monster I could make in MR2.
> 
> I never played Monster Hunter though.





...



:amazed

You should. Seriously. It's a really good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

The problem is I can never find a copy. I've looked around and tried to get a PS2 version but never could.


I was too proud to go online and find one though. I'm sure there are countless copies online.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I know is I loved putting in a disc to see what badass monster I could make in MR2.
> 
> I never played Monster Hunter though.


Monster Rancher on Dreamcast was cool. 

Monster Hunter is by far and away the best portable game I've played.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2010)

more accurate comparison. 

I want both to come to PS3 and Peace Walker.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2010)

I played both Snake Eater and Monster Hunter (all of them) on my big HDTV with a PS3 joypad


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Monster Rancher on Dreamcast was cool.
> 
> Monster Hunter is by far and away the best portable game I've played.



Monster Rancher has never been on the Dreamcast.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Monster Rancher has never been on the Dreamcast.


Okay now this is going to eat at me, what was that monster farming game on DC I played?

Had a big yellow logo ...


----------



## Memos (Oct 7, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Okay now this is going to eat at me, what was that monster farming game on DC I played?
> 
> Had a big yellow logo ...



Pocket Rancher :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Monster Rancher had a good cartoon, too. Way cooler than Pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree, Monster Rancher's Cartoon was pretty awesome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Pocket Rancher :33


You, _you_ ...

watch this 



:33


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

I still suck at MAG. I'm like lvl 19 and everyone else is at least 40-60 
Doesn't help that getting money to buy weapons takes fucking forever. I need a new gun cuz this one sucks compared to all the others people use.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Dude I'm like level 8.


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I've been playing a lot. It's not hard to lvl up really. I find it harder to get CP points for buying stuff.
I tried some domination games, a couple of games I did really well and got heaps of xp and cp, but then other games I just kept getting raped by people with machine guns that killed me within half a second


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't even unlocked every type of gameplay yet


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 8, 2010)

I respectfully demand the Playstation Store UK for more PSOne classic games to be improved a lot! 

Not the silly kiddy games like Little fucking Mermaid or something like that. 

What about Wild Arm, Breath Of Fire series? Or even Tekken series?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2010)

Make a US account. It's that simple.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2010)

Yhea, well. I wanted Crash team racing for a while.....finally in The US.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU GT5 DELAYED AGAIN   

And here I just wanted to post more random LBP2 beta shizzle I was doing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2010)

^forget GT



Donk, support Nathan!!!!!!

*shamelessly stolen thread*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey anyone play force unleashed 1 on ps3? How'd it play compared to 360 version? Gonna pick it up tomorrow to get ready for forced unleashed 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> ^forget GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very shamelessly if I do say so myself.  Already done though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2010)

Just trying to spread the message


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2010)

lol yeah the delays are very annoying, I wanted Gothic 4 and Two Worlds 2 for my birthday  blood delays, have to wait until March


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 13, 2010)

Just bought Borderlands. <3


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 13, 2010)

With Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 13, 2010)

No. I bought the regular version because I don't have the money for the GOTY version. Plus I heard one of the DLC packs blows.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe they delayed GT5 just to avoid Black Ops in November. As MW2 last year pretty much dominated 4 months consecutively throughout the entire holiday season, and every single games that were caught in between the release date were pretty much overshadowed.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> And here I just wanted to post more random LBP2 beta shizzle I was doing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2010)

^Thanks


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2010)

After a billion years or lack of interest for anything on the PS3 I hear the DDR game for PS3 might actually be coming out next month? After a delay, of course.  I'm just glad it has classic instead of making you have to use the wand for the annoying looking hand motions.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> After a billion years or lack of interest for anything on the PS3 I hear the DDR game for PS3 might actually be coming out next month? After a delay, of course.  I'm just glad it has classic instead of making you have to use the wand for the annoying looking hand motions.


Have you heard I'm the resident DDR king of NF? I was thinking of going down to the arcade and making a video of me stomping the crap out of the dance pads


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Very shamelessly if I do say so myself.  Already done though.


Saw you in the Sonic/Mario thread, I lolled. I should stop replying to sega's trolling, I'm just hurting myself at this point


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> So fucking awesome DS



Of course 



			
				Tachikoma said:
			
		

> Saw you in the Sonic/Mario thread, I lolled. I should stop replying to sega's trolling, I'm just hurting myself at this point



LOL, you know I'm right though.   SEGA just needs to shut up and bring back Moonwalker.  I'm surprised they never capitalized on MJ's death.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Well they can just finally reveal that parts of Sonic's OST is made by MJ. They could remaster the tracks and put out an anniversary edition of OLD Sonic not new shit >.> 

You are right though, SEGA pisses me off so much these days, but I still love them more than any other


----------



## Memos (Oct 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Well they can just finally reveal that parts of Sonic's OST is made by MJ. They could remaster the tracks and put out an anniversary edition of OLD Sonic not new shit >.>
> 
> You are right though, SEGA pisses me off so much these days, but I still love them more than any other



You're like an abused housewife.

Have you played Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time yet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're like an abused housewife.
> 
> Have you played Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time yet?



Could be worse. I could be a Nintendo fan and forced to play on their gobsmackingly shitty, overpriced hardware. 

Naah I has not, been playing a ton of PS2 Klonoa recently.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 14, 2010)

Nintendo? Overpriced? 

And you love Sega more than any other?

... I loled.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Nintendo? Overpriced?
> 
> And you love Sega more than any other?
> 
> ... I loled.


I see a fanboy in denial


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

Speaking of Nintendo, I can't wait for a good new PS3 game to play.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Nintendo, I can't wait for a good new PS3 game to play.


 

Vanquish, Enslaved and Castlevania


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

I will be getting Castlevania eventually. What I'd really like though is NIER II. That'd be pretty badass.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you play both NIER's? PS3 and 360?


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2010)

They released Klonoa on PSN recently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Did you play both NIER's? PS3 and 360?


 I only have a PS3. Is the XBOX one different or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Did you play both NIER's? PS3 and 360?



Think you meant to say "Did you play Japanese version or English" because it's the same game in english, Jap or english.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Think you meant to say "Did you play Japanese version or English" because it's the same game in english, Jap or english.


Naah I meant Nier Gestald (X360) and Nier Replicant (PS3)



> _*Nier Gestalt*_​ (ニーア ゲシュタルト, _Nīa Geshutarut_) for Xbox 360, and _*Nier Replicant*_​ (ニーア レプリカント, _Nīa Repurikanto_) for PlayStation 3. The sole difference is that _Nier Replicant_  adapted the player character's appearance and relationship with the  character of Yonah for the Japanese audience, where Nier is her older  brother.By contrast, the Nier from _Nier Gestalt_  is an older, more masculine character, who is Yonah's father, and it is  this version that was released on both platforms outside of Japan.


Didnt notice they changed it outside of Japan.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I see a fanboy in denial



First of all, a fanboy of what? Lol what a retarded statement. I love aspects of all three major contendors in the console wars, and Sega is good too.

But the fact that you think Nintendo is overpriced? 

Wii
Black/White Bundle, brand new, Wiimotion Plus, Wii Sports, and Wii Sports Resort. 199.99

360
Xbox 360 250GB Bundle, One controller, One headset, One month XBL Gold, 1 year warranty. 299.99

PS3
SONY PS3 250GB Bundle, One Controller, one USB cord, 349.99.

These are the most current bundles of each system. And I wont get into handhelds but check them if you really want to. Nintendo overpricing things is LAUGHABLE. Blatant uneducated ignorant thing to say. 

And it's fine that SEGA is your favorite. It's just funny, since you like SEGA more than EVERYONE ELSE, yet they rarely come out with anything besides complete and utter crap. Vanquish seems fun. Lacks online, or even co-op, and seems to have a generic futuristic storyline, but the gameplay looks to be really fun. I'm personally looking forward to it. 

Oh, bottom line is the fact that you felt so compelled to neg me for my post and call me a fanboy is really really funny. Keep showin the camera your good side.


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

^All Sony systems always have a 1 year warranty anyway. Same with Nintendo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 14, 2010)

Really? It doesn't specify in their bundles that they do. Only the Xbox. Maybe Gamestop felt bad for the crap-load of people who bought the original 360 only to have it fry on them. Such as myself. Though this new 360 does look pretty sweet.


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

Might be a store warranty. But yeah I'm pretty sure the whole "xbox failure rate" left a bad impression on the xbox.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 14, 2010)

Delays, delays everywhere.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2010)

Echø said:


> First of all, a fanboy of what? Lol what a retarded statement. I love aspects of all three major contendors in the console wars, and Sega is good too.
> 
> But the fact that you think Nintendo is overpriced?
> 
> ...


You realise it cost $158 to manufacture a Wii in _2006_ right? You know console manufacture prices drops rapidly over time right? You know it cost Sony close to $1000 to produce a single PS3 when it launched? _right?_ It's over priced -snip- Educate yourself before you spout your shit.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

This generation I've spent the most money on my Wii outside of games. With the constant bullshit plastic peripherals and overpriced controllers, the Wii costs the most if you want to be able to play all its games.

Then I buy a DSi which says supports WPA2, but that's only for the crappy DSi store, the games still don't support it. Pokemon without online  I should have just emulated it and saved $250.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> You realise it cost $158 to manufacture a Wii in _2006_ right? You know console manufacture prices drops rapidly over time right? You know it cost Sony close to $1000 to produce a single PS3 when it launched? _right?_ It's over priced, _fanboy._ Educate yourself before you spout your shit.



First of all, stop calling me a fucking fanboy. Second of all, well here. I'll break it down for you:

The Wii launched at 249.99$ 
To manufacture it only cost about 158.00$ as you said.

Profit = 93.00$ per unit. 


The PS3 launched at 599.99$
To manufacture it cost from 800.00$ - 840.00$

Profit = Lose as much as 240.00$ per unit sold. 


The 360 Launched at 399.99$
To manufacture it cost around 715.00$ per unit.

Profit = Lose as much as 315.00$ per unit sold. 


So by your logic, because Microsoft and Sony can make their money elsewhere, mostly selling other forms of technology, as well as the percentage of games sold, and Nintendo only sells gaming related things, that Nintendo is horrible for making almost a 100.00$ profit per console? Yeah well thats good for you. It's not my right to say you aren't allowed to be utterly retarded. And this is all in-depth. This is overpricing defined in this manner.

You still have overpricing defined as something priced too high for it's value which is opinionated, and you still have the fact that the Wii simply costs less. Don't call bullshit when you only know the tip of the iceberg of what you're talking about. And for the record? Italics don't make you look threatening or authoritative.


----------



## Memos (Oct 15, 2010)

Let's calm things down a little please.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't even dare come in here... and try to argue facts with the... who are you kidding? 



> It's a statement of fact that the Wii is overpriced for the technology it peddles.


See, you're wrong from the get-go. Something being overpriced is an opinion. You seem to not understand this concept. 

If I don't like oranges, then any price for an orange is overpricing, because I don't want to spend any money on it.

If I love oranges, then I may be willing to spend ten bucks on a single orange just to get a taste of it, depending on the circumstances.

Overpricing doesn't have a cement definition like you seem to claim. Also the fucking italics are getting old. So is this fanboy shit, since you haven't even said what I'm a fanboy of.

EDIT: Are you kidding? I've been banned for five days for calling someone a moron, and he gets "lets calm down please"? That's fucked up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

Let's calm things down a little please.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2010)

Echø said:


> First of all, stop calling me a fucking fanboy. Second of all, well here. I'll break it down for you:
> 
> The Wii launched at 249.99$
> To manufacture it only cost about 158.00$ as you said.
> ...



First on all you are a fanboy. You're the worst kind of fanboy as well. You're a corporate apologist and no one likes your kind. 

The Wii has 1999 technology in it that they charged $250 then $199 for. It easily costs them sub $100 dollars to manufacture by now. This is overpricing. 

By that token you'd be happy if Sharp sells you a calculator that cost them $5 to make for $40? Yeah right. Shill elsewhere.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> First on all you are a fanboy. You're the worst kind of fanboy as well. You're a corporate apologist and no one likes your kind.
> 
> The Wii has 1999 technology in it that they charged $250 then $199 for. It easily costs them sub $100 dollars to manufacture by now. This is overpricing.
> 
> By that token you'd be happy if Sharp sells you a calculator that cost them $5 to make for $40? Yeah right. Shill elsewhere.



I believe thats just being a good business. There is absolutely nothing wrong with what they are doing. Sony and Microsoft made worst decisions and they payed the price, literally. It is not like anyone is actually complaining about the price of the Wii, and your view is really extreme.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> I believe thats just being a good business. There is absolutely nothing wrong with what they are doing. Sony and Microsoft made worst decisions and they payed the price, literally. It is not like anyone is actually complaining about the price of the Wii, and your view is really extreme.


The difference is simple. 

Sony overshot on the spec and type of hardware they could fit into a box at around mass market prices so they ended up having to swallow $400 per console and sell it at a more expensive price than they wanted. (Ideally they should have only included $100ish worth of extra tech in there. But Blu Ray. We all knew their agenda.)

Microsoft got it just about right, I believe their loss per console was around $100 and they clawed that back with improved manufacturing around end of year one. (If not for RROD they would have made a healthy balance on hardware).

Nintendo.. oh god. They took a piece of shit they had lying around, made a few tweaks and slapped on an over 50% profit ratio on what it costs to make it. 

Nintendo is fucking with YOU the consumer. You know who does business in this manner? Snake oil peddlers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

I would see no problem if Microsoft and Sony were able to do the same, and make a 50% profit. Problem is, they target a different audience, and have to compete with each other and Nintendo. 

Would you be thoroughly satisfied had they initially and currently sold the wii at around 160$ instead and make virtually no profit, just for the sake of their consumers, and completely fuck over mainstream market prices? Or rather for the sake of you, because you are the only person I've ever seen make the claim that Nintendo downright fucks over there consumers. 

But what matters in the end of the day, is that nintendo shouldn't give a shit about your opinion, or others like you who share a similar opinion, because, not only do they make more money then you, they did it and completely dominated the market, with shitty ass technology with a new spin on it, just like they always do, and just like they always will, so you have every right to complain, but your butthurt opinion toward Nintendo, for whatever reasons you may have, would have fucked over the company(had they followed your reasoning and white knight philosophy), it wouldnt have helped them in a positive way, at all, bottom line, not in press, or toward the people. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2010)

^A simple cost analysis != butthurt. 



> Would you be thoroughly satisfied had they initially and currently sold the wii at around 160$ instead and make virtually no profit



No, but I would have been satisfied had they included at the very LEAST competitive hardware in the sales price of $250 was it? They could have easily took more powerful, slightly modified off the shelf components of the same architecture as the Gamecube, thus enabling them to keep the majority of their tool chains in tact for around $200 in 2005/6 prices and stand in the same ballbark as a PS360.

There is zero reason for the Wii to be as underpowered as it is for the price it sells at. What Sony did is the other extreme, both Nintendo and Sony's policies are horrible in this regard. Sony's is more consumer friendly though(although more is relative since they ended up with an expensive product even if they did swallow a substantial cost), still horrible on a corporate/consumer level. 



> completely fuck over mainstream market prices?


See above, they could have put together a system in the same sphere of power and still launched at the prices they did and still made a profit. If you want I can give you a cost analysis of hardware around that time at mass market prices. As the console manufacturing became more efficient their profits would have increased too. 

This isnt hating on Nintendo. This is a simple fact. They could have and should have included better tech at that sales price and you know what? They would still make a profit AND would have a healthier software climate. 

Nintendo's choices were not made with consumers in mind, it was to make a quick buck and run.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2010)

> SEGA is your favorite. It's just funny, since you like SEGA more than EVERYONE ELSE, yet they rarely come out with anything besides complete and utter crap.


 I like their games now and then.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, no doubt they have good games. Like I said, Vanquish was good, Bayonetta was universally praised even though I didn't particularly like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> ^A simple cost analysis != butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart business....I wish I worked for Nintendo 

As for what we got from Wii I'm ok with it. Has enough good games, tech is not 1999 *Don't kid around* but it surely could of been something amazing if they spent more money on it in the graphics department. However what we got wasn't about graphics but motion controls and for that they did what they wanted and made a shit load. Sony and Microsoft tried something else and while they seem successful now just didn't have the business mind Nintendo did.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2010)

Do any of you guys happen to have the game: Lucha Libre AAA Heroes Del Ring? 

I bought this game yesteday and it's badass. :3

Well, me being Hispanic/Latino, this kind of thing runs in my blood so of course I am going to like it.

I was just wondering if anyone else has it so we can Lucha! 

And you should review it, Whity.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy shit, you're whity? xD Shit I've been watching your vids forever.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Holy shit, you're whity? xD Shit I've been watching your vids forever.



How did you not know that?  He always posts his vid reviews here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

Where have I been? 

Anyways I recently bought Rainbow Six Vegas 1 and 2, as well as Borderlands.. I'm a level 20 Hunterin Borderlands now... thinking about bringing my Pokemon Heart Gold game back so that I can get Modern Warfare 1, but I might not... who knows.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Holy shit, you're whity? xD Shit I've been watching your vids forever.



It took me a while to figure that out myself. You're not the only one


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2010)

I remember me and him fighting constantly several years ago. 

oh god how much I hated him :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2010)

Wasn't hate, was love 

I am whity, and this is basically only board I like to chat with people on. Youtube is filled with idiots, it's tough.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

You should review Super Scribblenauts  

Because I'm playing it


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> WYoutube is filled with idiots,



And people who steal your Ratchet and Clank review.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2010)

Derp:


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got my Gameinformer. Im pretty excited about Alice: Madness returns and Metal Gear Solid Rising


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Derp:


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Heh, Ryu theme?



Yup, why not I suppose?  Actually, it's just a placeholder song because of my laziness.  I made the Ryu theme for something else and just popped it in there for background noise.

And to answer your question on Facebook, it's still in closed beta.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice.

But it's Guile's theme that goes with everything! Though you already used that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

DS did you follow the Level 5 live blog?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2010)

> Nice.
> 
> But it's Guile's theme that goes with everything! Though you already used that.



Gotta change it up!  But maybe I'll replace it with the Guile theme when I update the level. xD



Tachikoma said:


> DS did you follow the Level 5 live blog?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

> Inazuma Eleven 3: The Ogre (DS)
> - Dec 16th 2010
> - New version of IE3 to tie-in with the movie
> - New story events and areas
> ...


I'm a bit disappointed that Level 5 doest have any more than one upcoming PS3 project


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

Just WKC and that artys RPG iirc

EDIT : Ninokuni I believe it was


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 19, 2010)

I've actually had a craving lately to play White Knight Chronicles some more.  I was hoping to hear about the International release of the sequel.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've actually had a craving lately to play White Knight Chronicles some more.  I was hoping to hear about the International release of the sequel.


I passed on WKC, but I will get the WKC 2 bundle with both games. I'm just hoping they have reasonable turn around time with the localization.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 19, 2010)

Damn Sony.:ho


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

More stuff I gotta get when I get payed


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 19, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> More stuff I gotta get when I get payed


Skip for me. Gotta save more money on upcoming quality game like Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2010)

TDM time crisis? Now that's new.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Skip for me. Gotta save more money on upcoming quality game like Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.



Same here. Not to mention it looks just like a really 2D dynasty warriors. 2D referring to character design, not graphics.


----------



## Gene (Oct 19, 2010)

lol seriously, tachi? Sengoku Basara?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Played the demo for it, it's Dynasty Warriors on crack, was alot of fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2010)

^Yeah was fun, gonna rent it though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

That reminds me. I want to play that Fist of the North Star game.

Maybe once I'm ready to buy Castlevania I can do the old 7-day rental thing at Gamestop.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2010)

That's my favorite thing CMX. And know what's funny about it? Now with the new rewards card you get points for it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I just got one of them things. I haven't activated it yet though, I figure it's a scam if it's free.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

A scam? Not really. I have one as well. It takes a while to get points but I'm not doing too bad. Right now I've got 2272 points, with two other transactions pending, which should bring me up to around 3k before the end of today. Plus every transaction puts your name in the draw twice, and if you don't do a transaction that day you can still submit your name twice via their website. So really the rewards card is a huge step up. Everything an Edge card was and more.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2010)

*My Yakuza 3 Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAPpUQoP8xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

What can you do with that many points though?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing really at this point. Keep in mind I've only had my card for a week though. Given about three months, I'll probably have enough points to get half off a new game. If I wait a little longer than that I could get 50$ off a new game. So really it is worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Well how many games do you have to buy to get that many points? I only buy a new game once every few months, if that.

To put it in perspective the last game I bought was on Saturday. Before that it was NIER like 6 months ago.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't buy new games... ever. Unless they're not fully priced. I feel like why waste 60$ when I can wait a month and spend usually 40 or less?

I don't have the money to buy a new game or anything, but that whole 7 Day thing works out pretty well. Buy an old game for a lot of money and keep trading it and you'll rack up points.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

The problem for me is I don't have the time to do that. In between work, the gym, and various other things, I don't have time to play a game and return it within 7 days and play another one.

Which is why I will buy very selectively on games I know will last me a few months.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

So I guess the rewards card really doesn't serve much purpose for you then. Hmm. Well, when I find people like you I just let them use my card. They still get the discounts, only I get the points.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

You'll never get my precious points. 

In 5 years or so I can get a free game!


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

We shall see. Oh, we shall see.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2010)

what is this 7 day thing you people speak of?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2010)

just ordered gow3, resistance, mgs4, dynasty wars 6, burnout paradise, racthet and clank crack in time, infamous, gta4, borderlands, and soul calibur 4.

hoping ill be having fun with them


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 22, 2010)

I had know idea I could log in on ,I always used the US site(since my PS3 is a USA 1st model 40 GiB version).:ho

Never knew that one till today(I discovered actually yesterday evening  by accident).

Is there a  NF members list of PSN users?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 22, 2010)

Nova said:


> just ordered gow3, resistance, mgs4, dynasty wars 6, burnout paradise, racthet and clank crack in time, infamous, gta4, borderlands, and soul calibur 4.
> 
> hoping ill be having fun with them



Must be nice to have that much cash to spend on games


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 22, 2010)

Not really, most of them are in the £10-£20 price range. I once did that too, when I bought my PS3, I just bought all the older games I missed, didn't even hit £100. Probably GOW3 is the biggest purchase in that list. MGS4, GTA4 and the like are quite old now. This is just a example, don't know where Nova lives.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, most of them came as 20 bucks, 200 bucks, cuz i ordered a brand new ps3 controller which was also 60 bucks. 

gamestop actually messed up and i didnt get ratchet and mgs4.  have to email them and find out the problem


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 23, 2010)

:


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

I would say slim because I had both models for the system & I am more pleased with the slim then the fat.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 23, 2010)

A lulzy trailer I made for a level in I created in LBP2 Beta.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2010)

My Vanquish Review -


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 24, 2010)

Switched 2 days ago from  to .


*Never knew that I could always login on the EU version*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2010)

Blarg, my PS3 bites it the day I get Fallout: New Vegas.

Reading online it's hopefully a fixable issue (blinking read light) but we'll see.

Granted this may simply be the excuse I've been waiting for to get a new PS3 with a bigger HD (though hopefully it powers on long enough for me to back it up again).


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 24, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Blarg, my PS3 bites it the day I get Fallout: New Vegas.
> 
> Reading online it's hopefully a fixable issue (blinking read light) but we'll see.
> 
> Granted this may simply be the excuse I've been waiting for to get a new PS3 with a bigger HD (though hopefully it powers on long enough for me to back it up again).



Ouch. What model?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2010)

60GB, old old model.

On one hand, I've been considering upgrading the drive space.  On the other hand, I'd really like to backup the existing drive first.

Hope isn't lost yet, but it's looking bleak.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 24, 2010)

Well that gives me a bit of hope at least. I haven't heard many issues with the slim model and that's what I have, so thanks for reinforcing that thought! 

On the other hand, I'm sorry about hearing about your PS3. I've had my PSP and DS hit the hay before and it can really suck.  Good luck on getting it fixed!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2010)

I've found a few sites that have good suggestions.  I'll run them dry then take the thing apart and see what I can see.

Worst case I buy one with 5x the drive space and the PlayStation Move items I've thought about getting anyway.  Not my first choice, but if it comes down to paying $400 for a new (upgraded) system and paying $150 for the chance that Sony might fix it in a few weeks, well....


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2010)

That should save your data, then you can back up and upgrade.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Memos (Oct 25, 2010)

That's awesome 

How long did that take?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2010)

Metal Gear Codec sound


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 25, 2010)

I think in the new Metal Gear Rising game there should be a Gray Fox unlockable skin.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2010)

Naruto: Ninja Storm 2 Review -


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh Whity. I'm planning on renting that game hopefully this week or next.

And I hate to sound like a cock but Naroodo isn't the way to say it.. People say I'm bitching when I say that but I mean, it would be like if people started referring to Goku as Guku, or for a more westernized example, if your name was David and people called you duhvide. See why people get annoyed?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2010)

Memos of the Dead said:


> That's awesome
> 
> How long did that take?



Including the song... 3 days on and off with a fuck ton of procrastinating inbetween. 

And you can never go wrong with the MGS codec sound. 



			
				Ech? said:
			
		

> I mean, it would be like if people started referring to Goku as Guku. See why people get annoyed?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b0oQkjup4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 25, 2010)

And no one wonders anymore why people hate him. It's just too obvious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2010)

today I bought mass effect, resonance of fate and dead rising 2

dead rising 2 was the only PS3 game.

its pretty nice.

lol played GT5 in 3D overrated in a way. the effect of the HUD and stuff is nice but not something I would buy a new TV for and expensive glasses.

I also played it on a steering wheel+ pedals thing.

lol I think It was broken, I was going in a straight line with a enzo and then suddenly the steering wheel started spasming out.

if that is normal than GT5 is the most unrealistic racer I have ever played a car doesn't start fishtailing out of nowhere on a straight. I have gone to francorchamps with my 370Z and my parents's GT-R plenty of times so I know that that is bullshit. 

also meh, is this the game that is SOOOO PERFECTED that it needs to be delayed over and over. didn't blow me away


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Oh Whity. I'm planning on renting that game hopefully this week or next.
> 
> And I hate to sound like a cock but Naroodo isn't the way to say it.. People say I'm bitching when I say that but I mean, it would be like if people started referring to Goku as Guku, or for a more westernized example, if your name was David and people called you duhvide. See why people get annoyed?



But I do say Goku like Guku  Nah I know what You mean, I just don't care enough about naruto to care


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2010)

I just call Naruto Nardo, it's just easier to say and matches the fact that I don't like him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ Wow nice name.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 25, 2010)

I tend to lean towards the "naruhto" pronunciation myself. Although I do know some westerners bastardize names because you sound just plain stupid sayinbg it the correct way. For instance:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

I pronounce it Na-roo-toh, I roll the R when I say Naruto. That's how it should be.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2010)

Bumptastic.  Recorded some gameplay footage from Malicious.  Love this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2010)

just bought 2 more games. 

yakuza 3 and atelier rorona: the alchemist of arland

I seriously need to stop buying games.

I mean this is my list of games I still need to finish

dead rising 2
resonance of fate
GTA4
FF13
valkyria chronicles
white knight chronicles
halo reach
condemned 2
splinter cell conviction
yakuza 3 and atelier (duh)
Mass effect
silent hill homecoming
borderlands
Fallout 3(but I don't like it anyway so I doubt il ever finish it)
start ocean:the last hope
the last remnant
blue dragon
magna carta 2
infinite undiscovery


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2010)

We should play Borderlands together. What level are you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> We should play Borderlands together. What level are you?



like 5 or something

I only played it for a hour. 

atelier rorona is pretty fun, fight system seems bland but I love the story and oh god rorona is cute as hell.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Oct 30, 2010)

I just bought a PS3 as it's only $90 more than a sony bluray player. My Samsung bluray player doesn't play every title. 

Anyways, I have no games (not looking for what to buy!) and I was thinking, before buying anything, should I upgrade the 160gb to something larger?

I have a 500gb drive (2.5") I'm using for a server OS, but could easily switch out the drives. 

Do you guys typically fill up the drives that quickly?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2010)

It depends on how much of a multimedia system you plan on turning it into.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 30, 2010)

My 60GB drive lasted me (with some management) for years.

I did have an external drive attached to it for media though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

I got a 60 gig, it is filling up with games needing to be installed before they work but other wise I don't need to upgrade it.


I wonder if you swap out the harddrive does the BC dissapear, I don't think It will be I just want to be sure


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

oh shit PS3 might be dead

80010514 error


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2010)

A bigger HDD is actually handy if you've just got (or you're planning to get) a lot of games, with the big installs they've come with. 

Also, I should inform you of the 'PS3 Media Server' streaming software, many people prefer it to TVersity.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I got a 60 gig, it is filling up with games needing to be installed before they work but other wise I don't need to upgrade it.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you swap out the harddrive does the BC dissapear, I don't think It will be I just want to be sure



Nope it doesn't.  The PS2 hardware isn't on the HD.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

I need to get more online PS3 games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope it doesn't.  The PS2 hardware isn't on the HD.



doesn't matter now anyway, my PS3 is dead.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuck Ubisoft,they even didn't have the guts to let Rainbow Six Vegas 1 to be installed on the HDD.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2010)

Say, what good online games are there?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2010)

Uncharted 2


----------



## squilliam (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, UC2 is fun.

btw, did they ever raise the player cap or is it still 5v5 max?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2010)

squilliam said:


> Yeah, UC2 is fun.
> 
> btw, did they ever raise the player cap or is it still 5v5 max?



It's still 5v5


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

My UC2 doesnt work anymore, Multiplayer atleast, carries on fecthing live feeds or some shit. No surprise havent player MP in half a year


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

Vault said:


> My UC2 doesnt work anymore, Multiplayer atleast, carries on fecthing live feeds or some shit. No surprise havent player MP in half a year



What about 1-on-1 matches?


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Doesnt work at all, stopped trying although i havent tried lately.


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

That sucks. Try once more and if it works we should set up a match.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah will try it. You finally have it? So what you think about it?


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had it for a while and just never had much time to get online since I got FF13 and Ratchet and Clank pretty soon afterwards.

It's an amazing game. So much more variety than the first one. Also, I actually enjoyed the online.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

FF13 that drivel  Played first 10 minutes and it was me done  

Im glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't gone back to FF13 in a month or so. Most other FF games I would have re-played 2-3 times by now  I will finish it and make it past the linear part of it, but it did bore me, tbh.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 31, 2010)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII......


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Its terrible isnt it? Glad you agree


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

It can be enjoyable at times in the boss fights but other than that nothing about it was enjoyable and really felt like a chore after a while. But I hear it gets better later on so i'm just gonna trudge through it till then.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Leave that junk and play ME2 man


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm playing Fallout: New Vegas now. :33


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you played ME2? If so then which is better?


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

Mass Effect 2? No, my 360 stopped readings discs before I could 

Ask Shoko, she would know as she's played both quite a bit.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

R.I.P your X Box 

You must try get it when it comes out on PS3, game is really good, my fav game of this year  Hands down.


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2010)

I will. I still wish they would bring over the first ME as well, though. Oh well.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

It sucks :/ i know but people on PS3 are fucking lucky either way to have that shit go multi plat


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

so yeah I now bought the move PS3 bundle

people can say what they want but PHAT PS3 >>>> slim PS3

I miss my touch buttons and shinyness


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

PS3 rules out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

backuping mah old PS3 now


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Renting Naruto Storm 2. So far so good, on the Immortals arc.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> backuping mah old PS3 now



3.50 firmware removed the backup utility.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> 3.50 firmware removed the backup utility.



eh? I had the latest firmware and I could do that instant "move everything to another system with a ethernet wire" and backup everything to a harddrive


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2010)

I need to buy an external hard drive for my PS3.  

That's the one problem with the old PS3's....limited space.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

The World said:


> I need to buy an external hard drive for my PS3.
> 
> That's the one problem with the old PS3's....limited space.



2,5 inch SATA HDD(notebook size)fits in all PS3 (Fat and Slim).:ho


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2010)

How do I open up my PS3 to put in an internal hard drive?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

The World said:


> How do I open up my PS3 to put in an internal hard drive?



It's much easier than a 360


----------



## Synthetickiller (Nov 1, 2010)

360 slim is easy to replace the drive. 

PS3 slim replace drive: Search for that on youtube, you'll find what you're looking for.

I decided not to switch mine out. Formatting a 500gb in fat32 seems like a pain in the ass. 

I'll go SSD at that point. I can't see myself filling it up in 5 years. Wipeout HD doesn't take up much room, so I'm good. I can wait a bit for discs to load vs copying to the hdd.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2010)

Another Malicious gameplay vid I took.  Game is so good.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2010)

^ that looks really fun, like a better version of Nier.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ that looks really fun, like a better version of Nier.



It's really fantastic as the gameplay is really satisfying.  I wish there were more bosses to fight.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Gameplay is very important.:ho


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just bought 2 more games.
> 
> yakuza 3 and atelier rorona: the alchemist of arland
> 
> ...



Shit, I have over 40, and I've completed 2, played 12, I browse shops sometimes when I'm off Uni and part-time work, and I just buy. Damn... I also plan to buy a 360 in Jan with boatload of missed games, can't wait till Summer, it's going to be a motherfucking marathon.

I was thinking of playing Mass Effect 2 on PS3, but due to no Mass Effect 1 and the save feature, I'm not, and I'm going to start it on the 360 in Jan.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 2, 2010)

I bought GoW3, Yakuza 3, and FFXIII back in March and still haven't played any of them (don't ask).

LOL...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2010)

Made this last night.  Good times.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm playing Ultimate Ninja Storm 2... glad I didn't buy it though, beat story mode in three days, unlocked every character in four. It's fun but no way will it last more than a week.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm playing Ultimate Ninja Storm 2... glad I didn't buy it though, beat story mode in three days, unlocked every character in four. It's fun but no way will it last more than a week.


Exactly why I didn't buy it either. ?60 my ass.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Another Malicious gameplay vid I took.  Game is so good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Exactly why I didn't buy it either. ?60 my ass.



To be honest I feel this way abotu most fighters. I mean this one isn't anything special, each character has a total of maybe five combo strings they can do, two jutsu variations, one awakening that alters jutsu sometimes and attacks, and one Ougi. There's a good amount of characters but overall it's just a rent. Unless they make a naruto game like that including part one with Zabuza and Haku, I wont buy it.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Made this last night.  Good times.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome job DS on the song. Makes me want to see the level made in LBP. I wonder if there is a way to do timed acceleration.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 3, 2010)

can you make music in LBP? i might consider buying it then, i never played them though


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2010)

There have always been music levels, but click on DS's always vid.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 3, 2010)

DS suck .:ho


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> To be honest I feel this way abotu most fighters. I mean this one isn't anything special, each character has a total of maybe five combo strings they can do, two jutsu variations, one awakening that alters jutsu sometimes and attacks, and one Ougi. There's a good amount of characters but overall it's just a rent. Unless they make a naruto game like that including part one with Zabuza and Haku, I wont buy it.


Nah, I usually play SNK fighters. They last me for a very long time. SF is pretty good as well. But games like Naruto just bore me so fast.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2010)

Nova said:


> can you make music in LBP? i might consider buying it then, i never played them though



Yeah, it's like using a limited version of Garageband.  Not the full version yet since its still in beta, but LBP2 will have more instruments to use.

And I'm rocking some Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage.  YOU WA SHOCK!!!

 And Mamiya...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_YUl3hr4Jo[/YOUTUBE]


Do want pek


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> DS suck .:ho



Agreed.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 4, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, it's like using a limited version of Garageband.  Not the full version yet since its still in beta, but LBP2 will have more instruments to use.
> 
> And I'm rocking some Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage.  YOU WA SHOCK!!!
> 
> And Mamiya...



you gonna make more crazy mechs in LBP2?

I imagine now you'll be able to come up with some truly epic shit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2010)

yakuza 3 is so much fun.

karaoke :ho


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2010)

Guys, I need help. When i turned my PS3 on and tried to eject the CD that was inside, it didn't come out. I kept trying, but it wouldn't work. And the option you click on to start a game, didn't appear on the menu, although there was a game in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2010)

Try holding the eject button down for 10 seconds.  That should force an eject.

If that doesn't work, hard power off the PS3 (the switch on the back) and power it on with the eject button held down.  This should trigger a fan test, once this happens start pushing eject rapidly to see if it ejects the disk.

If that doesn't work you're probably in a lot of trouble :/  If your system is under warranty send it in to Sony, if it isn't there are some guides online that _might_ work.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll try that.

By the way, i tried plugging the wire off. Is that too dangerous?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

... What color is the power light?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2010)

Green nao.

Anyway, i tried what you told me to, and it made a sound, as if the CD were stuck in there.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 5, 2010)

My fat ps3 no longer reads disc. Anyone have some quick fix suggestions


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2010)

The same gofer link I posted? 
or downoadable games?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 5, 2010)

you talking to me ?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2010)

yup.......


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2010)

Hellion said:


> My fat ps3 no longer reads disc. Anyone have some quick fix suggestions



did you get something like this? 80010514 error before it stopped completely.

if so, you are fucked . you can try a system restore but it didn't work for me. I think it was something like when its powered on hold the on button it will beep but keep on holding then it will beep again and then let go.

when its off press and hold the on button it will beep once and after abit it will do a double beep and then let go. it will bring you up to a menu, pick the third choice i think it was something about finding errors in the OS.

I had to buy a new PS3


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

That's so shitty..

Where are the days when consoles don't have a failure rate unless you throw them down a flight of stairs? Shit, my Sega Genesis still works.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2010)

The failure rate on xbox cockslaps the failure rate on ps3.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> did you get something like this? 80010514 error before it stopped completely.
> 
> if so, you are fucked . you can try a system restore but it didn't work for me. I think it was something like when its powered on hold the on button it will beep but keep on holding then it will beep again and then let go.
> 
> ...



Nah it just stopped playing disc. I can use everything else on my ps3 just can't play disk games


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2010)

for those who finished yakuza 3 I just went back to tokyo but taichi is supposed to call me about a young magazine so I can begin the quest. guides say I have to be around the m-mart and popos and then he will call but he never does.

is there a specific one or something


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 10, 2010)

Sly! Haha I remember the old games.

However not fond enough to buy the collection.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol, I forgot about that game.

Oh good times in GT3. I remember the days when racing 10 minutes around an enormous oval to get money for new cars or upgrades was fun. And that was before trophies.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 12, 2010)

I work at Gamestop now so I can merch games, which is like renting them but for free


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2010)

^Check them out right? But can only do it for 2-3 days right? Least that's what my friend says.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2010)

Fuck Grand Turismo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2010)

I tested GT5 on that logitech steering wheel thing. 

it freaked out I was driving straight and out of nowhere I spun out. steering wheel snapping all over place.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 13, 2010)

I can check them out for a week, but then just check it back out again.

Only three rules:

Must be a used game
If you do want to check out a new game you have to buy it afterwards
There must be two copies of the game in the store


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol, release date for Grand Turismo 5 finally. Now I know when I should buy a PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I can check them out for a week, but then just check it back out again.
> 
> Only three rules:
> 
> ...



How do you like working at gamestop? My friend complains about it but it could just be her store. When I move I figured I may try to apply seeing as I worked at another game store for 3 years so I know my shit pretty well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2010)

Finished yakuza 3

58 hours 26% finished


WAT DA FAWK


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 19, 2010)

*Is my PSP 3000' battery life too short?*

After charging for 2 hours or more, i'm only able to play for 3 hours until the battery completely runs out of energy. 

While i'm at it, there's another problem with my PSP. When i played it today, the screen kept turning green.

Maybe i did something wrong? I suspect that these might be the cause:

- Sometimes i would keep playing until the PSP turned off by itself for lack of energy.
- Maybe i'm supposed to use an adapter or something. I've read somewhere that people uses it to charge their PSP. The guy from the gamestop said i could charge my PSP in the wall's energy plug with no problems but maybe that's not quite true.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2010)

...ofcourse you can charge your PSP with a normal power outlet.

why else would they supply you with a powercord if you werent supposed to use a power outlet.

seriously you mad?

looks like your PSP is just breaking down.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2010)

turkey based god


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2010)

Whee, just got DDR for the PS3 since it came out a couple of days ago. I am even worse than I use to be, and that was pretty bad. I have the balance best suited for sitting down. I have problems with not falling over and thank goodness there is a chair next to the pad. xD


----------



## Kaki (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol, ddr ps3 was so low key. Do you have move? How dose it use move? How many songs? You like?


----------



## Helix (Nov 20, 2010)

DDR is the only dance game I am willing to play...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> DDR is the only dance game I am willing to play...



What, your fatass can't handle any real dancing?  

And I didn't even know that a DDR for ps3 even came out..


----------



## Kaki (Nov 21, 2010)

What other dancing games are there?


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you mention just dance or Michael Jackson that has not even come out...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Lol, ddr ps3 was so low key. Do you have move? How dose it use move? How many songs? You like?


No, I don't have move and I have no intention of getting it. From what I've read people who have done ddr before don't like it. Partially because there's only one that you wave around instead of two so it feels extra off. I find the song selections to be a little lacking. Here's hoping when they provide dlc for it there will be some classic songs around. After all, it isn't like they have to reinvent steps for previously existing incarnations of the game.


"Shion" said:


> What, your fatass can't handle any real dancing?
> 
> And I didn't even know that a DDR for ps3 even came out..


It just came out the past week, on the 16th.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2010)

Just picked up Heavy Rain and I can't put it down. 

The demo did no justice to this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Heavy Rain was amazing, one of the best ps3 games out. 

Picked up Dead Space and Darksiders, wanna replay em on ps3.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]i7MKsyzox_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2010)

*New 'Motorstorm: Apocalypse' Gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Pjnu_h62k[/YOUTUBE]

The actual footage starts at 1:53.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2010)

Uncharted 3 looks awesome, but trailer was short , R3 also got a release date, September. Seems 2011 will be full of good games.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont forget about inFAMOUS 2 and Elder Scrolls V Skyrim


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]M457TlBmqVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Dec 12, 2010)

Behold: The psMOVE in all its shining glory:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2llu5-hWdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]M457TlBmqVs[/YOUTUBE]



mlwtfisthatshit


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2010)

Khris said:


> mlwtfisthatshit


The best game you will play all year.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, so I'm getting a ps3 this christmas, what are some games that i've missed out on (being a 360 owner) that I should get now?

So far my list is:

GOW 3 (comes with the console)
Uncharted 1 and 2 (might just rent 1)
Resistance 2
Ratchet and Clank: a crack in time 
Infamous

I've already played MGS4 and have no desire to purchase it, but what's some other games I should consider?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

For Playstation 3 exclusives, I would recommend: 

Uncharted Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Heavy Rain
Valkyria Chronicles
Infamous
Resistance 1
Resistance 2
Demon's Souls
Gran Turismo 5
God of War Collection
God of War III
Sly Cooper Collection


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Is the story of resistance 1 really good? Because other than that I don't see why I couldn't just go right to resistance 2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

There is an overall arcing story throughout Resistance. I wouldn't say the story is amazing, but the second game picks up as soon as the first one ends. So if you intend to play for the story, you should at least rent the first.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay cool, thanks.

What about Killzone? I've heard good things about that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2010)

'MotorStorm: Apocalypse' multiple racing course routes


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 15, 2010)

Just completed Uncharted 2.

What a fucking game it was! Truly awesome, just perfect. Even the online mode was so joy to play. :33

Uncharted 3? Yeah, just fucking bring it on, our Drake and Chloe. 

Now which next game to play?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is the story of resistance 1 really good? Because other than that I don't see why I couldn't just go right to resistance 2.



Well, Resistance 1 is widely conidered be the more solid game of the two.... so that's retty good incentive to check it out if nothing else.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> What about Killzone? I've heard good things about that.



Imagine the gun-play of Call of Duty + the intensity and grit of Gears of War and stellar visuals and you have a good idea of what to expect from Killzone 2. It doesn't really have enough originality to stand out among other FPS's but its a great game all the same.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't say it has the gun-play of Call of Duty at all. Killzone's weighted feel will deter most gamers who have become accustomed to Call of Duty's precise aiming mechanics.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I wouldn't say it has the gun-play of Call of Duty at all. Killzone's weighted feel will deter most gamers who have become accustomed to Call of Duty's precise aiming mechanics.



The "weighted" feel pretty much lost all of its significance when they decided to patch it up.... and to clarify, I'm referring more to the emphasis on cover and clearing areas from a distance as opposed to run-and-gun shooting, not so much aiming mechanics.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 18, 2010)

It's been awhile since I played Killzone 2, so I wasn't aware of a patch that significantly decreased the weighted feel. I do remember a patch that was supposed to have minimally decreased it, but a lot of people believed it was merely a placebo.

I would still argue that Call of Duty is one of the most run-and-gun friendly games out there. Compared to games like Battlefield: Bad Company and Halo, rushing is a more forgiving playstyle.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> It's been awhile since I played Killzone 2, so I wasn't aware of a patch that significantly decreased the weighted feel. I do remember a patch that was supposed to have minimally decreased it, but a lot of people believed it was merely a placebo.



The impact of the patch is debatable I guess... 



> I would still argue that Call of Duty is one of the most run-and-gun friendly games out there. Compared to games like Battlefield: Bad Company and Halo, rushing is a more forgiving playstyle.



Well I never really got into Bad Company but I can say for sure that Halo is far more run-and-gun then Call of Duty. Don't know how else to say that. Pretty clear that Halo wasn't made with cover in mind.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2010)

Halo you atleast can use cover and vehicles where's call of duty is basically whoever sees who first wins. COD is the perfect example of run and gun, it's counter strike for consoles. Not that it's bad, just saying. Killzone, halo, and such take alot more strat since you don't die in one hit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 18, 2010)

Killzone>COD 



how can you not think so?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2010)

Because Killzone sucked balls? 

I hate killzone, worst shooter on sony's line. Uncharted and Resistance are FAR better.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 18, 2010)

I enjoyed Killzone 2's campaign, but COD is the better multiplayer series, which gives it longevity.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2010)

I liked that killzone had smaller maps.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2010)

Resistance 2 tried too hard to copy COD4 in terms of how it played, the first is much better and by the look of things Resi 3 will go back to its roots.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Gah, im so conflicted between Resistance 1 and Resistance 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 19, 2010)

If you were to choose, get the Slim.
A close friend of mine, had the fat, and while we were playing Tekken 6, his system just frozed and cut off leaving the red light blinking. We tried cutting it back on but, he had the YLOD. 
My PS3 slim did the same last night. While playing a game, my system froze during gameplay, and cut off leaving the light blinking. 
I was worried, but when I cut the system back on, it was like brand-new, nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Gah, im so conflicted between Resistance 1 and Resistance 2



Get both games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 19, 2010)

they both suck tho


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

^

Your opinion i guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> ^
> 
> Your opinion i guess.



No shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 19, 2010)

compared to other fps it sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2010)

Killzone also sucks compared to most FPS. But you like that


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2010)

Everyone - "Everything sucks except the things I think don't suck"

There we go.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, I'm planning to buy Bayonneta but I've read that the PS3 version has some kinda frame rate problem. Is it something that can actually bother you a little, or just a small detail?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2010)

Get Bayonetta for PS3. That problem was patched long ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

^Did they fix the loading times? Cause I played it before it got to America and OMFG those loading times....


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2010)

The loading times isn't an issue anymore. It's now on equal ground to the 360 version, if not better just for being PS3 

It was a pain to play before, even picking the smallest of halos took like 6 seconds to load


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

6 seconds? Dude to visit the shop it was like a fucking minute. It drove me crazy. Great game though. 

They fixed the framerate too? Cause that was pretty meh too compared to the 360 version.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2010)

I played it and had no trouble after the patch.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome. Maybe I'll replay it sometime on PS3 again then.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have wireless Internet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2010)

Then the problem will persist D:

You can plug a cable into it though, can't you?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2010)

I can, but my PS3 and my computer are in different places of the house. =\


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2010)

Make arrangements


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

*prepares for backlash*


finally played(and finished) uncharted 2.. sick game, but i was hoping for a uncharted 3 foreshadowing of a ending...

certainly better than 1..


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]M457TlBmqVs[/YOUTUBE]



atlus's version of heavy rain? + more sex


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> *prepares for backlash*
> 
> 
> finally played(and finished) uncharted 2.. sick game, but i was hoping for a uncharted 3 foreshadowing of a ending...
> ...



Considering ho long a time gap there was between 1 and 2 I would have been surprised to have seen a foreshadowing that early. I like that they give it all enough time to build up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Considering ho long a time gap there was between 1 and 2 I would have been surprised to have seen a foreshadowing that early. I like that they give it all enough time to build up.



yea.. well, its cuz i saw uncharted 3 trailer that i was excited.. 

still a solid game on its own.. 

elena and chloe in veils 




Tachikoma said:


> The best game you will play all year.



sure does seem like it


----------



## Angelus (Dec 28, 2010)

So I finally bought a copy of Bayonetta today and finished the first chapter. Sadly the crappy framerate and lots of screen-tearing is annyoing the shit out of me. I like the art-style and the gameplay though, so for now I'll keep playing.


----------



## Fabulous (Dec 28, 2010)

I already asked that in Gran turismo 5 thread, but could anybody tell me how much the game costs at EU Playstation Store?


----------



## Agitation (Dec 28, 2010)

So today I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma, but inside the case was....GAIDEN 2!!!

Should I keep 2 or take it back and get the original disk?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 28, 2010)

Keep 2                .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

I almost played Demon's Souls again last night. But then I wanked off instead. 

I should probably start up a new character.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Agitation said:


> So today I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma, but inside the case was....GAIDEN 2!!!
> 
> Should I keep 2 or take it back and get the original disk?



Fucking doughnuts  Keep it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2010)

Plays since Saturday FFXIII,but damn couldn't Square-Enix have add the options to choose to original Japanese audio and to install the game on the HDD?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

They should have the option to get your money back.


----------



## Agitation (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought a used copy of FF13 today and the game was still sealed. Guess someone really didn't want the game as a gift or bundle. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

If someone got me that game for Christmas or something I'd be pissed. Probably what happened.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha, I'd be pissed too. 

I see so many used copies of that game in my city, such a waste of fine shelf space.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2010)

How about Japanese voices then?:ho


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone mention this on the new Uncharted 3 gameplay video, but now it looks like you automatically gain a gun or extra ammo by fighting hand-to-hand and stealing it from an enemy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks fucking amazing...that's all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2010)

IS move even worth it right now?


----------



## Angelus (Dec 30, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How about Japanese voices then?:ho



Not really necessary, I thought the dub in FFXIII was quite good.


Now that I'm getting used to the technical problems I'm really beginning to enjoy Bayonetta. With all the crazy action going on it's pretty hard to see what's going on during the battles, though


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IS move even worth it right now?


Not really. The 'real' games that are supported are Heavy Rain and RE5. Sorcery and Killzone 3 is coming up though. Plus there are "test" games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2011)

Some good news on the uncharted movie. 

If anybody remembers there was upset surrounding the movie when it was believed the director wanted to make Uncharted revolve around a family dynamic. As in Nathan Drake having a family and that family would be an integral part of the movie. Turns out, that news was all likely rumor, because the director claims to have said no such thing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

PS3 is hacked again,this time the cryptography key is obtained.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcbaeKA2moE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2011)

tl;dw         .


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

44 mins? Lol Fuck that


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking of getting the PS3 slim but which version should I get?

There's the  or the 3. 

Also can I connect an external HDD easily and work as if it was internal?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2011)

External hard drives can only store media, not game info (other than backups)

But you can swap out the internal drive pretty easily if you want to.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 7, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> External hard drives can only store media, not game info (other than backups)
> 
> But you can swap out the internal drive pretty easily if you want to.



Thanks.

I've got a spare 500gb internal HDD and a 1tb external which I hardly use so there's no point in getting the 320gb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> 44 mins? Lol Fuck that


 I kinda skimmed through it. I didn't understand anything that was said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

thinking of getting bayonetta, i know its 2 years too late.. 

but i can get a new copy for ..

should i go for it?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> thinking of getting bayonetta, i know its 2 years too late..
> 
> but i can get a new copy for ..
> 
> should i go for it?



Bayonetta is one of the best games that you can play.

It's awesome.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Some good news on the uncharted movie.
> 
> If anybody remembers there was upset surrounding the movie when it was believed the director wanted to make Uncharted revolve around a family dynamic. As in Nathan Drake having a family and that family would be an integral part of the movie. Turns out, that news was all likely rumor, because the director claims to have said no such thing.



No Wahlberg as Drake? FUCK YES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Bayonetta is one of the best games that you can play.
> 
> It's awesome.



i see.. 

got two *new *copies of bayonetta and arkham asylum for 60 dollars from some store.. 

awesome deal indeed..


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark Awake - PS3/PSN worst trophy list ever !!!

[YOUTUBE]VfYvK2o-T0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 27, 2011)

Firmware 3.56 was hacked.......within hours after release.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2011)

Have fun Sony.:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe I'll give Bayonetta a try after I beat Batman. But that's only if I can manage to finish Batman.

Is it wrong that I'm getting tired of the redundant fighting system?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it wrong that I'm getting tired of the redundant fighting system?



Well Batman does have a pretty simply system to it. Do you mix the gadgets into combos?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I never felt like unlocking the batarang combo thing. The throw combo so rarely comes up that I figured it'd be equally worthless. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never felt like unlocking the batarang combo thing. The throw combo so rarely comes up that I figured it'd be equally worthless. Am I doing it wrong?



Batarangs just knock enemies to the ground for a short period. You can also use the grapple gun to hook and pull them to the ground. They both will keep your combo number going


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll give Bayonetta a try after I beat Batman. But that's only if I can manage to finish Batman.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm getting tired of the redundant fighting system?



No. Aside from the scarecrow boss fights and random Perfect Dark-esque sequences that randomly occurred the game was pretty boring. The voice actors kept me playing at one point. I have more fun watching TAS than playing that mediocre game. Its like all they focused on was graphics, voice acting and the scarecrow parts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Batarangs just knock enemies to the ground for a short period. You can also use the grapple gun to hook and pull them to the ground. They both will keep your combo number going


 Does it help make them stay "dead" quicker? I mean sometimes it takes forever. I just want a machine gun already and kill these fuckers.


S.A.F said:


> No. Aside from the scarecrow boss fights and random Perfect Dark-esque sequences that randomly occurred the game was pretty boring. The voice actors kept me playing at one point. I have more fun watching TAS than playing that mediocre game. Its like all they focused on was graphics, voice acting and the scarecrow parts.


 That's disappointing. I was looking forward to fighting Bane and Killer Croc thinking they'd be good fights. Bane wasn't that good at all and I'm imagining Croc is going to be way worse.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2011)

Arkham Asylum was alright, I pretty much just punched things and finished the game though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I'll just punch shit and finish the game.

Golden Sun is getting pretty boring now, too.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 11, 2011)

*'Infamous 2' Karma-System Update*



[YOUTUBE]XQcDLUn9Nqs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ME4ZtD0jbYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 12, 2011)

Those trailers showed of some cool new moves. 

Can't wait for the game.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2011)

So some sony dude just accidently posted the ps3 master key to 70.000 followers on twitter


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *'Infamous 2' Karma-System Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't WAIT for this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So some sony dude just accidently posted the ps3 master key to 70.000 followers on twitter



that happened like 2 days ago


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2011)

Infamous2 is gonna rock my world.

Your body isn't ready!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Still struggling along through Batman. It's a fun game and all, but it drags after a few hours. Now I'm stuck after Killer Croc trying to find the Bat Cave again. I don't remember where the fuck that thing is. And I almost don't care to find it and finish the game.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2011)

There is a map you know:ho


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2011)

Was about to ask if it's actually possible to get lost in that game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I looked on the map but I can't find the entrance.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Well, IGN *is* IGN. They get funky every now and then... but then again, you *are* you...
> 
> Seriously though either way I'm going to play it. Its been too long since I've got a RP fix and I don't believe FFXIII alone will satisfy. I just never had high expectations for WKC like everyone else seemed to.
> 
> Sony took far too long to localize this. WKC 2 is probably done now.



*WKC2 and WKC PSP Simultaneously Released in May for EU*



There is no announcement on the US blog at this moment.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool, 1 was enjoyable enough.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll just punch shit and finish the game.
> 
> Golden Sun is getting pretty boring now, too.



Yes, same here. I think you and me are both getting lied to by people. They tell us such and such is a great game and then when we get them we realize how fucking boring they are. I recently got Golden Sun for free from a friend who hyped the shit out of the game. I got it 2 weeks ago and have only played it maybe 2 hours out of 4 days. 

I should go back to not listening to people when it comes to games and just get whatever appeals to me. Golden Sun didn't appeal to me back in 2003 so i shouldn't have got it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I liked Golden Sun on the first game then gave up on the second because it was getting too repetitive. Should've learned my lesson.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2011)

O man bumping this thread oooo man PSN was down ooooohhh man.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 24, 2011)

It is still down.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

And fucked up.:ho


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

> This morning, the British government's Information Commissioner's Office announced it was .  Now, US and Canadian government bodies have joined the chorus demanding  answers about the exposure, which could potentially lead to the theft  of up to 77 million PSN users' personal information.



Calling in the FEDS!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad Sony is being held to account. If they don't want it to happen again, build a more secure network


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Calling in the FEDS!


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Garrus said:


> shitty gif



Whats up with you and your constant posting of shitty gifs dude?


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats up with you and your constant posting of shitty gifs dude?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Removing the root kit in the newest firmware,make sure that our privacy/consumer rights is put back according to the law(in different country),no more shitty TOS or EULA which doesn't make sense.

Time for graf_chokolo to finish his OtherOS project.


----------



## Face (Apr 28, 2011)

You know it's kind of funny, because about 2 weeks ago I was thinking of buying a PS3. Good thing I decided to wait a little longer. 

Hopefully the PSN will continue to be a free after all of this is resolved. One of the big reasons why I wanted to buy PS3 is because I didn't have to pay a monthly fee for online gaming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2011)

Because 77 million people are involved, that's why  and their subscriptions to psn plus count


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

And games like DC Universe that have monthly subscriptions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad I never did that PSN Plus thing now. I'd be so fucking pissed.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

If this is true,than Sony is getting worse.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy crap, this is getting wayyyy out of hand. Feel bad for Kaz Hirai cuz many people are looking at him, and if he gets blamed or anything like that, then he can't get his promotion to CEO.


----------



## Corran (Apr 28, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> If this is true,than Sony is getting worse.



Neogaf proved it was fake already I think.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

omg.

2.2 million credit cards, kidding me? sony gonna owe 2 billion dollars after all this is said and done


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2011)

Proven fake already as already stated nova


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone go to any sites other than Amazon and eBay where I could get a game like the Orange Box for a reasonable price?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

^ New, I suppose? or used?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Anyone go to any sites other than Amazon and eBay where I could get a game like the Orange Box for a reasonable price?



If you're in the UK, it's ?13 on Play.com.


----------



## Vai (Apr 29, 2011)

they dont have it on stock though, so it may not be delivered soon.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 29, 2011)

Used, since it's cheaper. And unfortunately, not in England, I am 'merican.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Gamestaq has it but only in stock for 360, $25.

Oddly the sold out PS3 version is $30. 

Anyway, this site has games for a pretty good price:


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)

no ?


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Starhawk looks awesome :33


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2011)

Time for a 2nd PS3.:ho
Now for all PS3 models!

 is crazy awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> no ?



Play-Asia sucks. They don't ship PS3/PSP games to Ye Olde Englande.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

i swear if the PSN is down again.. i will sell the PS3 and buy a gaming PC..


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2011)

Winny said:


> Play-Asia sucks. They don't ship PS3/PSP games to Ye Olde Englande.


I'm quite happy they ship to England's convict colony 


Khris said:


> i swear if the PSN is down again.. i will sell the PS3 and buy a gaming PC..



Aw Khris its just an old thread title that's all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm quite happy they ship to England's convict colony
> 
> 
> Aw Khris its just an old thread title that's all



well thats a relief 

but still


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn indeed.



Corran said:


> I'm quite happy they ship to England's convict colony


Damn Australia.:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> i swear if the PSN is down again.. i will sell the PS3 and buy a gaming PC..



But you can't play all the good PS3 games on the PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But you can't play all the good PS3 games on the PC.



not sure if sarcastic 

but i will definitely miss uncharted 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> not sure if sarcastic
> 
> but i will definitely miss uncharted 3



Well you can't play Demon's Souls on a PC. Nor can you play the upcoming Dark Souls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well you can't play Demon's Souls on a PC. Nor can you play the upcoming Dark Souls.



i wonder why though.. but i guess you're right..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish you could. I'd only have a PC if you could just play every game on there. Lord knows I have enough money in it to buy 3 consoles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

would be bad business though  
since people are dumb enough to buy 3+ consoles every 5-6 years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Stupid people. I think as a game company you stand to make more money by making your game available to every platform available.

Maybe not so good for Sony, Nintendo, and Microsoft though. But fuck 'em.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

unless if people are dumb enough to buy to copies of the game for each console.. 

don't think that it is impossible, especially with those COD-mutants


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 13, 2011)

has anyone here beat demon souls


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh it's quite possible.

The new Sonic Generation coming out? Getting both a 3DS AND current gen version. Cuz I wanna.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

thats different.. portable =/= console..

kojima is investing on transfarring for a reason


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> unless if people are dumb enough to buy to copies of the game for each console..
> 
> don't think that it is impossible, especially with those COD-mutants


There will always be a market for consoles. Some people couldn't tell a hard drive from a CD-ROM, let alone actually install a game on a computer.

And then you got game collectors. And elitists. And variances in DLC. Etc.



raizen28 said:


> has anyone here beat demon souls



I have. It was shitty (story-wise), but man that game is addictive.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to the store today to compare prices/possibly buy a PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Lucky you got it after the PSN was back online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm going to the store today to compare prices/possibly buy a PS3.



This coupon should help ease your decision.


----------



## Taki (Jun 15, 2011)

Kinda new to this, any good sites for PS3 themes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

GOOGLE's one helluva search engine.. try it..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lucky you got it after the PSN was back online.



lol, true. 



Brandon Heat said:


> This coupon should help ease your decision.



Thanks, but there's no Best Buy here 

And the prices that were offered, plus the GB the corresponding PS3 contained were:

160 GB - 274 euros
160 GB - 340 euros
320 GB - 320 euros
320 GB - 340 euros

All at different stores, offc.

I think I'm going for the 160 GB for 274 euros, but I'm not _completely_ sure yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2011)

size means nothing.. save files and game installs don't take that much anyways.. even when i had the 60gig..

and any external hard-disk is okay for music/videos.. 

see if they have any games with them... i believe some 160gigs had uncharted 2 with them or something..


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2011)

Going to buy 500 GiB next month for the PS3.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone here get Dead Nation? After a little digging I found out that you have to actualy set it up so you can use mics which is BS but I wish there were more people who used them


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> size means nothing.. save files and game installs don't take that much anyways.. even when i had the 60gig..
> 
> and any external hard-disk is okay for music/videos..
> 
> see if they have any games with them... i believe some 160gigs had uncharted 2 with them or something..



Yeah, I figured as much. 
Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish I got that $100 gift card when I bought my fucking PS3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 20, 2011)

*StarHawk boxart*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I finally have a PS3 =D


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2011)

Going to buy one if I ever manage to hold a job for more than 2 months.

I can dream can't I?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I finally have a PS3 =D



Welcome to the hack side! 

Get infamous 2..you won't regret it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Welcome to the hack side!
> 
> Get infamous 2..you won't regret it.



Thanks 

And I probably will, after saving some money again :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

whats your PSN?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Give me your PS3. I'll play it for you. Keep it warmed up.


----------



## Goom (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't you already have a ps3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

I do.

That doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> whats your PSN?



SBnetwork

And yours?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 23, 2011)

The newest OFW sucks anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> Kris-AP



I added you =)

My PSN is: ScizorSB


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2011)

My PS2 turns itself off when I move it at times or randomly, and the disc inside won't spin (Does it not spin?). Is it broken beyond repair? I want to play BT3

Kinda OT but hey


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Infamous is a great game and I hear 2 is even better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

i had a old UK account as well.. did the pass change, and got two more games..

all games i got from this:-

Ratchet and Clank Quest for Booty
Dead Nation
Super Stardust HD
Wipeout 



hopefully JP accounts have different titles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a Japanese account.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

can't access the store yet..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2011)

You can't because they locked us out due to not being a part of their region.

I know so because I was able to read what it said when I tried.


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2011)

SONY WUT DA HELL? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KrnZ0UJQk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2011)

That's the best commercial I've seen. Nothing racist about it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> You can't because they locked us out due to not being a part of their region.
> 
> I know so because I was able to read what it said when I tried.



Fail


----------



## Taki (Jul 12, 2011)

What would look better on e 26" flat screen: 720p or 1080p?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> Fail



Even though it said that, I checked just in case

It works


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2011)

The World said:


> SONY WUT DA HELL?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KrnZ0UJQk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


So Sony's advertising is rooted in racism it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Even though it said that, I checked just in case
> 
> It works



really? awesome 

gonna check it tonight..


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone knows if the rest of the Final Fantasy avatars are going to be release in the US  store? Cause I saw some people with some squall, sephiroth and cloud avatar guessing they come from the EUropean store.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdmxJzMOrLA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

am ready


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

They keep delaying that HD collection. I'm shocked its still coming out this year.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasn't it suppose to come out March of this year? How many times are they delaying it?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 10, 2011)

I.WANT.A.FINAL.FANTASY.HD.COLLECTION.RIGHT.NOW.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdmxJzMOrLA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> am ready



SOTC in HD.
I'll by ICO too, for the first time.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Can finally finish my playthrough of Ico!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Ico never really looked that fun to me. I might try it though. Who's buyin'? :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2011)

i think you get both ICO and SOTC on the same disc.. not sure though..

am buyin mang


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Sotc is the best! Worth it just for that. Ico can be fun but it's overrated IMO.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so ready for Ico collection. 

Also, new firmware lets PSN+ people Trophy auto-sync and Auto-upload to the PSN Cloud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Because Europe is still under a Nazi regime and Japan still has a secret alliance.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because Europe is still under a Nazi regime and Japan still has a secret alliance.



A terrible reality that I have long suspected.

Still pissed about that Hiroshima thing, eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

This is their payback.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I.WANT.A.FINAL.FANTASY.HD.COLLECTION.RIGHT.NOW.



remake of VII :33

that little teaser trailer was not enough


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Remake FFVI.

Every other FF game can burn in a river. Yeah, a river made out of hot water that burns you and shit.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2011)

Squeenix will get to VII eventually. For now, they're just going in order... **


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 11, 2011)

they are working on...

Final Fantasy XIII-2 , which imo its not needed 
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Final Fantasy Type-0

then maayyybe Kingdom Hearts 3 

I doubt we will see a VII remake for ps3....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't forget that Type-0 was originally another FFXIII game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2 , which imo its not needed



Gotta make all those years of development on FFXIII worth it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 12, 2011)

Perhaps.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

*Playstation 3: Never Getting Cross-Game Chat*



> For years, PlayStation 3 players have been begging for cross-game chat -- the ability for players to be in separate games and still talk to each other using the PS3 console. Sony has now confirmed that feature will never come to the system.
> 
> The news comes from a Eurogamer interview with Sony Worldwide Studios President Shuhei Yoshida. Apparently, the PS3's RAM is used by the game the system is running. Because of that, the console can't support cross-game chat like the Xbox 360 does.
> 
> ...





> Cross-game voice chat is not possible on the PlayStation 3 because of memory restrictions, Sony has revealed.
> 
> The PS3's RAM is gobbled up by the games it runs, which prevents the much-desired feature from being implemented, Sony Worldwide Studios president Shuhei Yoshida told Eurogamer.
> 
> ...





Basically: PS3 does not have enough RAM for the chat... but Vita could.

Wasn't there some kind of rumor about cross-game chat coming as an update during the Sony security breach? I could be entirely mistaken about that.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

Well at least there's next gen.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought it was because Microsoft patented it or something.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

Sony has always been bad at RAM.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2011)

All that power and not enough ram to run it... for shame.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2011)

There was a rumor for cross game chat coming to the PS3 after the security breach, but like always it was just rumors. 

I'm not shocked that the PS3 will never get cross game chat because if Sony could have done it, they would have by now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Game chat?



Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

Well this sucks for PS3 gamers.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh well, it's not like I use it a lot on Xbox Live anyways.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 19, 2011)

Exactly, all that power and not enough RAM.

It's like you have the best video card in the world on your PC and only has 512MB of RAM.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, Sony.


----------



## Jing (Aug 19, 2011)

Eh, I can live without it.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 19, 2011)

Never cared about the feature, only fanboys overhype the heck out of it on console wars arguments.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Zephyr (Aug 19, 2011)

I still don't understand what's so important about talking with someone playing a different game. I don't even talk to the ones in the games I play.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a grand total of 4 people on my friends list on my PS3, and the only one whoever gets on is someone I don't know.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 19, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Vai (Aug 19, 2011)

Cross game chat is awesome, and if the vita will have it, pretty sure PS4 will have it aswell. So that is good news.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Unless they piss out on the RAM again.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Gnome, add me to your friend list, then you'll have five instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess I don't care since I never play anything multiplayer. 

If only I had a life and friends and stuff.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Playing something multiplayer wouldn't really matter when it comes to cross-game chat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't like talking either.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Well that would factor into it greatly.

But multiplayer would not factor at all.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Not going to lie, I do not want to talk to my friends on my list while I'm playing FFXIII or MGO. Now if we were playing online together thats cool.

I just need my space thats all. I have about 70 peeps on my friend list and about half of them is constantly on my dick, "OH CAN UUU TEACH ME HOW TO USE SAKUUURA!?" or "HOW  THE FUCKLING DID YOU GET SKILLS LIKE THAT IN MGO!?" while I'm either playing a RPG/single player game or watching porn. Don't got time for that shit. I have to literally set my username to not available and put "do not disturb me" in the comment section on PSN.

Maybe I need to screen. Luckily its no one on NF that bugs me like that.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I only talk to my friends when I am playing the same game. I don't wanna talk to them while I'm playing say, Arcana Heart 3 and they are playing MGO or something.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

It sucks that all my NFers I put on my friend list to play AH3 during US version release with all of a suddenly stop playing AH3 when I started getting back into it though. 

I want to record some AH3 matches though but it seems complicated. And I have my PS3 and PC in completely different rooms.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

People actually play MGO? wut?


----------



## Alien (Aug 19, 2011)

Serious oversight from Sony during development

I personally don't care since my PS3 is rotting away under my bed 

together with my 360 btw


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> People actually play MGO? wut?



Um, alot dude actually.

MGO is pretty fucking active. Not CoD or Killzone active but its extremely easy to get into a match though. It was the only shooter I ever took seriously. I'm an MGO vet though. Playing since day 10 of MGS4's release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't wanna talk to nobody. Fuck talking, I play the damn game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you mean "a lot."


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

What the fuck ever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> What the fuck ever.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o52clsoKW8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Man, get MGO so I can rape the corpse of your character.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't play bitch games. Sorry.  Go enjoy your FFXIII-14.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 19, 2011)

The moment they announced the feature for Vita pretty much meant they couldn't do it for the PS3.

I don't think they need to do it for the PS4, they could make a slightly new PS3 with extra memory for allowing that kind of option. But then again when has Sony physically upgraded/added something new to existing hardware? They're more than likely to continue to produce cheaper hardware with reduced components than do something like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 19, 2011)

I wanna use the 3D thing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't play bitch games. Sorry.  Go enjoy your FFXIII-14.



Says the girl who thinks F3AR is a good game. Seriously....leetspeak in 2011?


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

Because roman numerals are hip and cool and unique.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> It sucks that all my NFers I put on my friend list to play AH3 during US version release with all of a suddenly stop playing AH3 when I started getting back into it though.
> 
> I want to record some AH3 matches though but it seems complicated. And I have my PS3 and PC in completely different rooms.



Haha, we only played for a day. 

We should play again sometime.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Says the girl who thinks F3AR is a good game. Seriously....leetspeak in 2011?



Fear 3 was good game, don't be hating son


----------



## Awesome (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man, get MGO so I can rape the corpse of your character.



I loved MGO until 2010 and then I got bored of all the stuck up elitists 




Krory said:


> I don't play bitch games. Sorry.  Go enjoy your FFXIII-14.



I never had more fun on an online game than MGO.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a question, is PSN safe now? I haven't touched it since the whole hackers fiasco begun.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I loved MGO until 2010 and then I got bored of all the stuck up elitists


Yeah its rampant thats for sure. I was chill when I was top in MGO though. After all the glitching and self entitlement alot of the noobs started getting I just don't really play seriously anymore with the community being ass now. I still play a few times a week though in training TDMs.

Also, people in MGO now think levels mean shit. I had to bring this one dude down to earth. I'm level 11 and whooped this level 20's ass 1v1.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> I have a question, is PSN safe now? I haven't touched it since the whole hackers fiasco begun.



To answer the question truthfully

NOTHING is safe on the internet.  If a skilled hacker wants in it will get in.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> I have a question, is PSN safe now? I haven't touched it since the whole hackers fiasco begun.


It's never safe. But everything's been sorted out for now lol.

OT: Fuck that.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> I have a question, is PSN safe now? I haven't touched it since the whole hackers fiasco begun.



Yeah, like they said, nothing is ever safe so you always have to be careful but the fiasco that happened months ago finished, but still be cautious.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol cross-game chat..


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Vino said:


> I have a question, is PSN safe now? I haven't touched it since the whole hackers fiasco begun.



To be on the safe side, no. They will find a way around it again.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope PSN is very secured.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

You're still never getting cross-game voice-chat.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

*Sony Revises PSN/Sony Entertainment User Agreement - Waiver Against Future Class-Action Lawsuits*



> Today, Sony released a new Terms of Service Agreement for PlayStation Network. Dated September 15th and marked as Version 12, the Terms of Service contains a notable section that seems to completely absolve Sony from any future class-action lawsuits.
> 
> Section 15 of the Terms of Service, called Binding Individual Arbitration, states in part the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

PSN. Still not secure, good to know.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps.  I'm not sure what other revisions were made, but that seems to be the prominent one (and again - it's not exclusive to just PSN).

So anyone with any Sony services should probably give it a healthy read-through.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't try and ruin my pessimism.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm just trying to show that I'm not a _complete_ monster.

I still think it's fucked.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

It's official people,due to Sony own incompetence they now hate their loyal customers.

The new TOS makes sure that there is no class action lawsuit,opt-out is fucking annoying to do


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

What do you mean "now?"


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

It was already common knowledge,it's official with the new TOS.:ho


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> What do you mean "now?"



Get a PS3 fucker.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 18, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bsuXwLAaWw&feature=channel_video_title[/Youtube]

... The guy does have a strong point you back out of the clause agreement SONY is then opening itself up to a new wave of Class-Action Lawsuits over over denying service to consumers who either never accepted the agreements and then those who have backed out it really is stupidity on their part by forcing this non-binding agreement they really screwed themselves over a 2nd time I wonder what would happen if SONY were to get hacked again and PS3 users having taken every procautionary measure have their data stolen again... SONY: We are sorry Mr and Mrs so and so but as you agreed to the non-binding contract we are not obligated to cover the costs of what ever damage you recieve from theft of information have a nice day... 

PLAYSTATION 3: It only does LOCKOUTS


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

That man is a born pimp.  ^


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It was already common knowledge,it's official with the new TOS.:ho



I meant Sony hating their customers.




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bsuXwLAaWw&feature=channel_video_title[/Youtube]
> 
> ... The guy does have a strong point you back out of the clause agreement SONY is then opening itself up to a new wave of Class-Action Lawsuits over over denying service to consumers who either never accepted the agreements and then those who have backed out it really is stupidity on their part by forcing this non-binding agreement they really screwed themselves over a 2nd time I wonder what would happen if SONY were to get hacked again and PS3 users having taken every procautionary measure have their data stolen again... SONY: We are sorry Mr and Mrs so and so but as you agreed to the non-binding contract we are not obligated to cover the costs of what ever damage you recieve from theft of information have a nice day...
> 
> PLAYSTATION 3: It only does LOCKOUTS



He does have a point... but that never matters in cases anymore.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 18, 2011)

Yup, that new TOS is a bag of poop. >_>


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2011)

lol

Fuck PR. Sony's not even trying at this point.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 19, 2011)

If there ever were ground for a Non-Binding Corporate Stupidity Clause SONY fits the BILL.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Has Sony ever tried?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Sony hasn't ever needed to try since the competition has all been fail-tier for over a decade.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 19, 2011)

They aren't even a monopoly yet, imagine if they become one O.O


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

All I know is Wii is the last non-sony console I will buy.  That thing was such a useless piece of crap, I only ever even purchased 2 games for it over 5 years and now it is just sitting in my closet.   Gamecube and Dreamcast were both good consoles but both had short lives.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2011)

Good for you. Sales wise Wii and XBOX 360 did better then Sony. When it comes to companies, sales is what matter. So in all honestly PS3 is the fail item here.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 20, 2011)

Things can get ugly with Sony monopoly.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

And Speaking of Monopoly I've stocked up on 20's and 10's as they pass for the game's cash now anyway but back to Monopoly:

Crazy you still have your get out of SONY Contract Card ... Whooo I just advanced 4 steps collect 10000 xp.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

My review on GOW Origins Collection - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWbGQWAhW1s&lc=kvVhAtkPQ_dR6RIvQvOjrWLOAfeWsTGaKg05CeXXC78&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

*Remember, Sony’s Shitty New Terms of Service Don’t Apply to Everyone*

_Sony's new PlayStation Network terms of service, which basically exist to try and stop the company being taken to court by disgruntled users, aren't exactly popular in the US. If you're from Europe or Australia, though, relax_: *They don't apply to you.*

_A Sony spokesperson has confirmed with Kotaku Australia that across the territories governed by Sony Computer Entertainment Europe, the terms of service agreement users sign has not changed— as such the "don't sue us" clauses present for Americans are entirely absent for customers in Europe and Australasia.

"Although the Terms of Service (TOS) in the SCEE (Sony Computer Entertainment Europe) region have not been changed, in the regions where they have, this updated language is designed to benefit both the consumer and the company by ensuring that there is adequate time and procedures to resolve disputes", the spokesperson said.

"There is also a section of the TOS that educates users on how they can opt out of this portion of the TOS. As Australia is part of SCEE therefore there is no change to the TOS."_

Saucepanded: 

:: Its official SONY hates its North American Customers.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

... well I guess this only confirms I'm getting my HD MGS collection for Exbawks. Thank you wizard god for making it available for the other console.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm happy I have an Import PS3 as I don't have to agree to that silly agreement except on my NA PS3 ouch...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Toss the TOS.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to get a new PS3 Slim anyway, "New PSN account" then transfarr all my trophies off fatPS3 to the slim fucking SONY I swear sometimes I think your head is lodged so far up your ass as much as Netflix's is ... Until that day when all PS3s are One whoops sorry watching Transformers The Movie (1986).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Speaking of Netflix, I wish it was free.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

Speaking of Netflix myself I wish they would die the death Napster was dealt by Congress and the RIAA. I mean really a complete lack of communication has just all but killed the Company... Well you see uh we're raising the price for customers who rent DVD's or Blue Ray + Stream okayyy but we're splitting the company in 2 so now Netflix will be Streaming only and Quickfix will be Dvd/Blue Ray + Video Game Rental only so now you're paying for 2 different services 1 from Netflix the 2nd from Quickfix had they simply announced the price hike for DVD rental + Streaming and that they were incorporating a Catalog for Video Game Rental from SONY, Microsoft etc the community reaction would not be as terminal as its continues to be and announcing that you're opening up a new division after all ready confusing customers is the worst corporate decision I have ever seen I mean who the fuck forged that guys transcript... Failure to communicate with constituants or customers or employees is like walking across the I-10 during rush hour traffic and not expecting to be injured or worse... I know that the only business that companies are in is the business of making money but "Badly Executed Corporate Decisions" do not Generate revenue as you might like oh you'll make profit yes but you are also loosing revenue from custumers who are going to Google, Hulu or Youtube stupidity has its own reward and its not that forgiving nor are Custumers who think they'll are getting played.

====

But any whoo back on subject so yeah SONY has decided that its better to send a fuck you love letter to everyone in the US who owns a PS3 wether they are using the PSN or not because they know that Americans sue everyone for any slight real or imagined... 

So Expect this to blow back in their face BAD and I mean BATMAN : NO MAN's LAND BAD so much so that people start Boycotting the shit out of SONY followed by the inevitable class-action suit against Sony Corp. for using Mob tactics to force US customers into agreeing to the agreement or they won't get serviced any more...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Woah, that sounds pretty shitty.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn I heard about the Netflix shit, good thing I have the internet for all my needs.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

> So Expect this to blow back in their face BAD and I mean BATMAN : NO MAN's LAND BAD so much so that people start Boycotting the shit out of SONY followed by the inevitable class-action suit against Sony Corp. for using Mob tactics to force US customers into agreeing to the agreement or they won't get serviced any more...



It certainly would be amusing if this happened but I'll remain doubtful of it occurring.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal I'll tell you what will happen 1st people will start Boycotting SONY will ignore it it will only be after the 3rd or 4th Class Action Suit followed by the inevitable Federal Lawsuit that they'll change their tune and quick which only means the door to more BS will just be kicked open I'm sure that when this is all over the Firmware Patch that gets released in the aftermath of all this will block PS3 users from playing PAL games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Damn I heard about the Netflix shit, good thing I have the internet for all my needs.






Unfortunately my roommate is moving out and taking the Internet with him.  I might have to either a) move out or b) pay for Internet.


FUCK!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

You have 5 choices that will lead you to watching film and TV none are the wrong path nor are they the right path but only 1 is 'The true Path'.

Option A) Netflix
Option B) Hulu
Option C) Gaggle
Option D) Youtube

And my personal favorite Best Buy nothing beats personal selection like Best Buy and they come without a subscription package.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I could steal movies and cable from my neighbors. :33


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... well I guess this only confirms I'm getting my HD MGS collection for Exbawks. Thank you wizard god for making it available for the other console.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unfortunately my roommate is moving out and taking the Internet with him.  I might have to either a) move out or b) pay for Internet.
> 
> 
> FUCK!



Fuck your life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Paying for Internet isn't cool. Shit's expensive.


Anyone know how to hack into wireless networks?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Sony fail     



> Final Fantasy VI, Chrono Trigger No-Shows on PSN


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Sony is trolling today.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

SONY you have Evolved into a total FAIL-Lord undeserving of a Sith Title hence forth you shall be known as Dat Fuck-Up.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 20, 2011)

The European Union will fuck their asses.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait what about their TOS? The new one? i just skimmed through it and accepted it. Why? are they going to come get me and attach me to some guys anus like in that South Park episode with iPOD?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

It's something about people not being able to sue them for stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

so who got this other than me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Keep it real, Sony.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait for the obligitory lol we know why PSN is down its because of that new "TOS". SONY done been hacked again lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2011)

has a couple updates which basically comes down to Sony saying, "Yeah, we're 'working' on it but we ain't got no fucking clue when it'll come back. SORRY PEEPS. DON'T SUE US."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

More like, "You can't sue us. :nelsonlaugh"


----------



## Altron (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you Sony for giving me yet another reason why I should switch to XBOX 360 now.  This shit is getting annoying.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2011)

Remember when everyone's PS3 Bricked and SONY's solution was to include an update that not only correct it but lock your ability to access Linux? After continued lack of Service and Lawsuits over their new TOS their Next Firmware patch to include Region Lock -- just you wait and see.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't pay for your online service. You get what you get. A free online service that is hamfisted with retarded regulations and frequent service disruption.

I feel sorry for people who has PSN plus....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

It's back up


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2011)

Its Back Down... ha ha


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its Back Down... ha ha



Just signed on again


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2011)

*Somebody’s Trying to Break Into Your PSN Account…Again*

Sony has just announced that it has detected someone trying to match "a massive set of sign-in IDs and passwords against our network database".

The company suspects that somebody has got hold of a massive list of usernames and passwords from "another source and not from our Networks", and have been caught checking to see if you use the same username and password on the PlayStation Network.
According to Sony's new Chief Information Officer, Philip Reitinger, "less than one tenth of one percent (0.1%) of our PSN, SEN and SOE audience may have been affected". In raw number terms that means 93,000 accounts names and passwords were "matched" by someone other than the account holder, and as a result Sony has "temporarily locked these accounts".

Those 93,000 accounts will now be forced to reset their passwords. In the case of Sony Online Entertainment customers, users will be emailed instructions on how to re-open their accounts.

Regardless of whether you're one of the 93,000 accounts affected or not, now's a good time to remind you to never, ever use the same username and/or password across a whole range of sites!

Digital Bug:


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

I just read that. It just won't fucking end. ._.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have to worry about that right now as I'm 1/2 way done repairing my 40gbPS3"MTFing Console GIVE ME MY DEUS EX GAME BACK."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

This Sony bullshit is getting lame.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This Sony bullshit is getting lame.


 Not worrying about SONY right now I'm 15 Minutes away from Resurrection testing for my 40gb PS3....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

I've more or less become numb to this when it comes to sony. What I need from them is to produce good shit, its on them how to solve their issues.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

And they want to prevent class action lawsuits?Jokers $ony.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 13, 2011)

Some people came together and made it easier so you could opt out of the class action law suit!



source:
...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 25, 2011)

$ony PS3,it does everything hacking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't see link.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

What's with $ony and maintenance?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

What the fuck are they doing lately???


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2011)

I was at Family Video, every mother fuckin game is rented out. gey


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 5, 2011)

Sony Wins Bidding War for Assassin’s Creed Movie



> Looks like another blockbuster video game franchise is heading to the big screen… don’t act so surprised! Sony Pictures has reportedly won a major bidding war to adapt Ubisoft’s popular Assassin’s Creed series into a movie, adding it to their slate of upcoming video game flicks that includes both Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune and inFamous. The game is described as a “historical actioner” although it also has sci-fi elements since the main protagonist Desmond Miles is forced to live through his ancestral history using a virtual reality simulator known as the Animus. The first game is set in Jerusalem during the Middle Ages, while the next two moved to Italy during the Renaissance. The fourth game in the series, Assassin’s Creed: Revelations, hits stores on November 15th.
> 
> This announcement is a little bit unexpected in a way because Ubisoft just recently launched Ubisoft Motion Pictures, a division dedicated to turning their various properties into movies and TV shows. It would appear that they are wisely trying to partner up with bigger entertainment companies while also maintaining creative control. Ubisoft previously produced three live action short films based on the game called Assassin’s Creed: Lineage that were released on YouTube.
> 
> I am curious to see if they maintain the sci-fi thread used to frame the stories or if they will simply make it a straightforward historic epic in the vein of Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time. While it was a pretty clever idea for a video game, it might seem a bit convoluted for to moviegoers… then again, if they want to turn this into a movie franchise, I suppose it would make the most sense to keep it intact. Are you excited about a big budget Assassin’s Creed movie? Who would you like to see direct?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2011)

Goova said:


> I was at Family Video, every mother fuckin game is rented out. gey



Whoa!

Video stores still exist?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

What the fuck is with Sony(USA) going against their costumers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

You know what would have been nice on the PS3? The ability to pirate copy your PSP games onto and play with the PS3 controller.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

*Stream Final Fantasy VII Advent Children (And More) With PlayStation 3 And Crackle*



> Sony have a group called ?Sony Pictures Loot,? whose job is to create content for the PlayStation 3?s online virtual life space, PlayStation Home. This content comes in many forms, including stage sets for Home. At one point, Loot released the Ghostbusters? firehouse as a PS Home stage set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

So any of you join the other PS3 owners in the class-action lawsuit against EA because you didn't get your free mediocre Battlefield game with your purchased mediocre Battlefield game like they claimed you would?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate EA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2011)

Simple solution don't update any sony game system ever.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2011)

I have bought a ps3. 199 wit rachet,  lbp2, and god of fuckin war 3.


 Is there anything I should do or know before using the system? Because the hacked psp was god like.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

Get a grip. Sony.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

> Starting with game content purchased after Nov. 18 a new policy will apply that limits the number of devices that the content can be "activated" on. Users will be able to play the game on no more than two activated PS3 systems. PSP owners will be able to play the game on no more than two activated portables.



I thought we were cool sony.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Great News!

 Link goes to ign don't worry.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

So I bought the ICO and Shadow of Colossus HD Collection.

....ANYONE ELSE LOVE THIS SHIT, OR IS IT JUST ME??


----------



## EJ (Jan 14, 2012)

*PS3 is the best*

and to make it better, PSN is free. Definitely a good investment.

What do you guys like about PSN?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the fact it's backed by totally secure databases.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So I bought the ICO and Shadow of Colossus HD Collection.
> 
> ....ANYONE ELSE LOVE THIS SHIT, OR IS IT JUST ME??


Ico was ok. Shadow is still amazing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

> Kaz Hirai will transition into his new position (President and CEO) at Sony on *April 1st.*



Why do I feel like I'm being punk'd?


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, what's the source of that?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol, what's the source of that?



That specific quote is IGN's lame-brained article but it's all over - the Escapist, GameSpot, Eurogamer, so on.

Kaz Hirai's overall quotes are hilarious. .


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I wish Hirai the best.  Hopefully his guidance, of Sony, will be better than Stringer's.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Kaz Hirai's first order of business:

IT'S RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

So the avid Ridge Racer fans finally have something to aspire to.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally, sony is going in the right direction with this. 

Ridge Racer &  Clank

Ridgezone 4

Ridgefamous 3

Ridgecharted 4

etc etc


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

> Despite acknowledging that the entire PlayStation Network comprises a total of 60 million users, Reid asserts that DUST will bring "*tens of millions of people that play shooters on PSN into the New Eden universe*," going on to make the bold statement that "EVE could be the biggest game in the world at the end of 2012" as a result. Reid also claims that "EVE Online is the only game in the West that has shown consecutive growth year after year," a statement that's sure to upset RuneScape developer Jagex and others. The statement also comes with a slightly bitter note as this year EVE may have lost its record of continual subscription growth during the summer drama.





Oh my, he sure does have high expectations.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

That ain't high expectations.

That's bold-faced lying.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 3, 2012)

*Kaz Hirai: "Holy S***. Now What?"*



> In a piece from yesterday's Wall Street Journal, Sony's incoming CEO Kaz Hirai offered this excellent quote with regard to the problems facing Sony and the electronics business in general:
> 
> "I thought turning around the PlayStation business was going to be the toughest challenge of my career, but I guess not.  It's one issue after another. I feel like 'Holy s—, now what?'"




Now what you ask? Sony start pulling their head out of their ass.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

It'll certainly be a difficult process.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Finished the demo of Scarygirl, felt cheap.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 4, 2012)

Bring back OtherOS,extend the damn PS3 firmware and we are  cool!!.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> *Kaz Hirai: "Holy S***. Now What?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to tell me their head isn't their ass?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh my, he sure does have high expectations.



Doesn't EVE only have like 300k subscriptions? Not that that's bad for a MMO that's not WoW, but those expectations for DUST is ridiculous.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9ihWsOcbS_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Doesn't EVE only have like 300k subscriptions? Not that that's bad for a MMO that's not WoW, but those expectations for DUST is ridiculous.



It has somewhere over 360,000 subscriptions from what I last heard.  I like that the developer was either intentionally lying or is naive beyond any other developer I've seen.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Tazmo (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

